# Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360]



## destinator (Dec 18, 2009)

Annoucement:


Coming 2010, obviously on both platforms (does this mean Ubisoft lost the rights for the 360?). Apparently 4 player possible!?

Please post or pm me your xbl/psn names + country if you want on the list.


For online people:

*Forum Name*.................*PSN*
Corran...........................kbloff, Australia 
AK47SUKI 187.................AK47SUKI187
CrazyLikeAFox.................LiquidPhoenix1
Rhythmic-......................RhythMic-
Cyclonic.........................jwash56789
Hijikata~Toushiro.............ALBEDO-667-, Canada
Koppachino.....................koppachino
Nan Desu Ka...................JFree26
Volture..........................Voltured
Yagami1211....................Yagami1211, France
Wormodragon..................Wormodragon
mangekyouXXsharingan.....mayank0
IronFist Alchemist.............KimuraLOX, East Coast!
Deathgun.......................fire-in-the-sky9, Netherlands
Blatman..........................A2rules, England
Schecterwolf...................schecterwolf
Gomu Ningen....................Raikirin, US
AK47SUKI 187.................Guldmagen
Red Raptor......................tenten79, Singapore
Dbgohan08......................Dbgohan08, USA
HidanCursed....................XxToxicFire13xX
kyuubi425.......................bktitan425
NU-KazeKage...................kerbykidd
Mystic Sasuke..................R4_Rog3R_R4, USA
The Scientist...................fadeux
Brandon Heat...................BrandonHeat321
Regulator........................EireiEMIYA
Uchiha Kyle.....................ShinryuAbyss
Nakiro ............................Nakiro, Canada
Sarutobi Asuma................musica027
Hellion............................rkrippler
Sonikku Tilt.....................Crucifixion13
~Ageha~........................SSJ_Sage
NeoKurama......................Neobardock7621
Aeon..............................Aeon0783
kenji1104........................kenji1104
Demon Wind Shuriken........Demonwindbomb
Masurao.........................Masurao_X
PhoenixRoy......................PhoenixRoy
The World.......................KilluaSol
Shadow..........................Thunder_Emperor
Sarutobi Asuma................musica027
The World........................KilluaSol or ThugnificantNigga
riderinhood2.....................riderinhood2
crysus............................crysus89
shuraii............................shuraii
Demon Wind Shuriken........Demonwindbomb
Pure9.............................Grim_Breaker
wjones83........................Rokkudai
GeneralSummer................Ichiraku4Ever AND LaSwagga
Laix...............................CookieFrog
Ech?..............................SaigoAnchuu
Deva Path......................shivam101
Laix...............................CookieFrog
AmanoG.........................akushitsu
.........................

*Forum Name*.................*XBL*
Kidd..............................KiddDaBeauty, Sweden
Ergo Proxy.....................Marsuvees0623, Texas
SSJ4 Kyuubi....................px i pwn4g3
AK47SUKI 187.................HidanUchiha 18
saiya-jin.........................Kamehamazing
Yashiro..........................Nathaniel22895
SurgeV1?......................SurgeV1
Kyuukudo.......................Renyren707 
DedValve........................DedValve
Taofizzle........................taofizzle, UK
.........................
.........................


----------



## Memos (Dec 18, 2009)

This thread had over 10k posts so had to be split. The first half can be found .


----------



## G (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> i heard UNS2 Xbox leaderboards are jacked up with players with only 2 wins and 9999999bp, i hope that doesn't happen too the Ps3, all does people who spend hours playing and playing not taking baths or eating are gonna be frustrated knowing there not number one anymore



stupid hackers.......


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Doing the 30 battles is much easier than I thought it be.



Is easy you just have to set the battle time on 10 sec with the characters you want the title, change the channel and start watching tv while pressing X or A   sometimes just so you can press retry on the game. After 8 minutes wich pass pretty quick watching tv, change the channel to the gaming section and there should be 30 draws already, win one match and you should unlock the titles


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Whooooah kay there. Met my first Deidara spammer.

Dear lord, he literally had me pinned against the screen with no way out. And I was playing as Tobi too, the one who can hide underground.

Anyone manage to figure out a way around one of them?


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I've been training for days now but how do I play with Sasori's awakening?
> Those 100 puppets are too slow to use effectively in combat. Does anybody have some advice how to effectively use Sasori, cuz I really wanna master that dude, but I'm having real trouble with the speedblitzers
> 
> Also Lee awakening is one of the most brutal and fun to play with. Kicking the crap out if SM Naruto and not giving to chance to transform



Sasori is my main also , pretty much keep your distance at all times and keep track of your puppet. When Sasori awakens I normally start off with the fire barrage so they wont be so quick to rush you and right after you awaken , Then I start sending the puppets in. If they start dodging all your shit then dont be afraid to chakra dash then in the middle of your attacks to throw them off a catch them in the swarms ( switch up between fire and puppets). His flick move is pretty helpfull also if they get too close in the human puppet mode.

Once you get better at it you will destroy with that awakening . 

Hope that helped at bit.

Edit : Somehow raped susano'o with my awakening just now lol , he let me get too far from him then I made it rain on his ass


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2010)

For the Lose battle 10 times title......is that online or free battle?
The same question for the each character 30 times

Where can you check what titles you are missing?

Also its been 2 fucking days now and I still can't get the book seller to appear in konoha.  I moved away from that place to Hidden rain and Sand and still can't get that guy to appear.  wtf man


----------



## crysus (Oct 29, 2010)

i hate all spammers so much but i never had a problem with sm naruto i just fight them from long range 

my psn is crysus89


----------



## crysus (Oct 29, 2010)

i only have problem Deidara spammers but they are easy to beat now


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 29, 2010)

Spammers need practice.


----------



## crysus (Oct 29, 2010)

they need to make subs cost 3 times more


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Is easy you just have to set the battle time on 10 sec with the characters you want the title, change the channel and start watching tv while pressing X or A   sometimes just so you can press retry on the game. After 8 minutes wich pass pretty quick watching tv, change the channel to the gaming section and there should be 30 draws already, win one match and you should unlock the titles



I already knew that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im gonna get this as soon as I finish paying my rent!!


----------



## JustOwnin (Oct 29, 2010)

I am the best naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 player in the world.

I have the game for both systems.

XBOX360: i JustOwnin i
PSN: JustOwnin
NickName: JustOwnin
Purpose: JustOwnin
Results: JustOwnin


if you think that you can choke what doesn't breath come and face me.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 29, 2010)

I think ive fought you once , not sure tho. ^^


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

crysus said:


> i hate all spammers so much but i never had a problem with sm naruto i just fight them from long range
> 
> my psn is crysus89



you know what i really hate.... people who just dodge and use jutsus or grab from behind all the time they dont even attack with combos EVER, nor they dash too you so they just stay there twitching until you do something


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> you know what i really hate.... people who just dodge and use jutsus or grab from behind all the time they dont even attack with combos EVER, nor they dash too you so they just stay there twitching until you do something



Isn't that majority of UNS2 players?


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Isn't that majority of UNS2 players?



sadly...yes


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2010)

the leaderboard leaders are Italians, and have games that are hard to complete but easy to glitch. Such as gears of wars.

Your typical butt hole glitcher.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Isn't that majority of UNS2 players?


Only 99%...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Only 99%...



I'm so happy to be in that 1%, my win/loss ratio is terrible, but I have fun at least.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Imma try to start fighting with Tsunade more.


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

Im trying to incorporate mor? fighting to my strategy but people just keep dodging, ima going to still fight close range because long Range is boring, my ratio isnt that bad 75w 55l


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm so happy to be in that 1%, my win/loss ratio is terrible, but I have fun at least.



Fun.. what's that?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Fun.. what's that?



I was waiting for this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-morL278Ong[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Fun.. what's that?



It's this feeling you can get when enjoying yourself. I know it's rare in this game, but if you follow certain guidelines you can achieve fun in this game too.


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

Its been a long time since ive had real fun in a game, the only game that brought me endless joy was Gotcha Force for the Gamecube too bad it wasnt as big as it should had been, i usually have fun skating or playing basketball


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

I have fun playing Yugioh Games like tag force.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I'll be done with the game once I hit the 50 win - 20 lose ration... lol it's pretty funny that the game awards you for losing...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I think I'll be done with the game once I hit the 50 win - 20 lose ration... lol it's pretty funny that the game awards you for losing...



Same here actually, I've done everything else in the game....so those titles is all I need left.

Plus I got other games to play that are coming soon.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 29, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I think I'll be done with the game once I hit the 50 win - 20 lose ration... lol it's pretty funny that the game awards you for losing...



Yea when it comes to the 20 loses,I'm not throwing any matches just to get it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 29, 2010)

It really is a shame how mashing knj/it's little chakra cost makes the VS so shallow, tried so hard to find people that time them but no luck. I wasn't expecting or wanting a super deep fighter especially after playing sf4/ssf4 for so long, and there is potential in nuns2...I just don't know what CC2 was thinking...


I hate selling my games. :/
I like the story mode though.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 29, 2010)

i hope you guys enjoy my REMAKE of the naruto vs pain battle


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 29, 2010)

One thing that annoys me about people s that you call everything cheap. And to be honest (AND I'M NOT WRONG) You don't know what cheap is. Nothing is cheap, it's just the fact you guys don't know what to do to avoid this so called "cheapness"


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 29, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> One thing that annoys me about people s that you call everything cheap. And to be honest (AND I'M NOT WRONG) You don't know what cheap is. Nothing is cheap, it's just the fact you guys don't know what to do to avoid this so called "cheapness"



Tip: If you have quite a few number of users here calling out the same issues for the same game, then there's a really good chance that those issues/problems genuinely exist.

Just saying "Nothing is cheap" doesn't disprove what issues people have brought-up.


----------



## Arkevil (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate the cheapness people display on the online battles. Instead of having an actual interesting battle...they spam the hell out of Rasengun or Chidori 

I've said my piece


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 29, 2010)

Played a few ranked matches today. Aside from the usual characters, I went up against this guy that used Kiba, with Hidan and Chiyo as supports. He landed his Ultimate on me, twice. Like I said, I can't fucking KNJ to save my life, Hidan just raped me while he prepared to use his ougi...  



He was pretty ace. The guy had a ridiculous win %, with 3905 BPs. I can't judge him through one game but if he legitimately (no spam, etc etc) won all those BPs like he did against me, then holy shit.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 29, 2010)

People here are really getting ready to quit this game? Already?

I've been playing as Pain in ranked matches in every match I have played today and I have been winning a majority of the time. With Pain I have to rush so I'm not standing back and just staying there.

It is rather easy to beat people in ranked. A lot easier than most are making it seem actually.


----------



## JazzPocket (Oct 29, 2010)

Some tips for people who are trying to gain the tittles for playing a character 30 times.  Enter a VS Match and either fight against a CPU or a Human Player, make sure to set the timer on 10 sec's so the match can end quickly. Make sure you pick the same character for both, for example, if you're trying to get Rock Lee's tittle then both you and the enemy have to be Rock Lee. What this does is makes the game count them twice, so you're only have to play them 15 times instead of 30 which cuts the time down in half.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

DeathWish08 said:


> People here are really getting ready to quit this game? Already?
> 
> I've been playing as Pain in ranked matches in every match I have played today and I have been winning a majority of the time. With Pain I have to rush so I'm not standing back and just staying there.
> 
> It is rather easy to beat people in ranked. A lot easier than most are making it seem actually.



Quit no, I never ever fully retire or quit a game. Moving on to bigger and better games coming during the holiday season....yes. 

I finished everything almost, played online both ranked and player matches a fair share, I see no reason to keep playing this game when I have other games to play unless I joined the tournament scene for this game.



JazzPocket said:


> Some tips for people who are trying to gain the tittles for playing a character 30 times.  Enter a VS Match and either fight against a CPU or a Human Player, make sure to set the timer on 10 sec's so the match can end quickly. Make sure you pick the same character for both, for example, if you're trying to get Rock Lee's tittle then both you and the enemy have to be Rock Lee. What this does is makes the game count them twice, so you're only have to play them 15 times instead of 30 which cuts the time down in half.



It cuts down time for a getting a single characters title yes but in the overall picture it doesn't actually cut down time.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> One thing that annoys me about people s that you call everything cheap. And to be honest (AND I'M NOT WRONG) You don't know what cheap is. Nothing is cheap, it's just the fact you guys don't know what to do to avoid this so called "cheapness"



When people do NOTHING except spam a certain move that is extremely difficult to avoid by normal means, I think it fits the bill of "cheap".

Amaterasu itself isn't cheap; it's the spamming of it that makes it cheap, IMO.


Haven't played online for almost a week now. 
Darn, I'm so bored right now. PS3 ain't with me since I ain't home.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

JazzPocket said:


> Some tips for people who are trying to gain the tittles for playing a character 30 times.  Enter a VS Match and either fight against a CPU or a Human Player, make sure to set the timer on 10 sec's so the match can end quickly. Make sure you pick the same character for both, for example, if you're trying to get Rock Lee's tittle then both you and the enemy have to be Rock Lee. What this does is makes the game count them twice, so you're only have to play them 15 times instead of 30 which cuts the time down in half.



didn't i explained this already and is instead of 60 is cut down to 30 for two characters not 15


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2010)

Game is epic, but I'm already looking for the 3rd installment. 

Longer Ougis are a must.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> One thing that annoys me about people s that you call everything cheap. And to be honest (AND I'M NOT WRONG) You don't know what cheap is. Nothing is cheap, it's just the fact you guys don't know what to do to avoid this so called "cheapness"



Ok saying that nothing is cheap is *wrong* thats where the term "cheap shot"" comes from and spam and grab after KNJ is one of them since is almost unavoidable, but i will agree that some people are just whiners and just can avoid certain attatcks. Still that a person spams or KNJ grabs doesn't mean he automatically wins, he just takes the fun out of the game


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

What I hate the most are people who you think are good, but as soon as they get their support bar into the green they spam the hell out of Cover Fire until they can use their Team Ultimate Jutsu.

So gay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Game is epic, but I'm already looking for the 3rd installment.
> 
> Longer Ougis are a must.



It's gonna be the best one like I said, and CC2 will actually try to add some depth to the system this time.

3rd time is the charm in this case or I'm hoping like it was for the Narutimate Hero series.


----------



## shuraii (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you defeat _Spam_dara? The only way I know is to spam harder than them, but I hate the thought of having to resort to their level.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

i usually use Kabuto and go underground and attack him or kakashi's ultimate can catch Deidara off guard if you get enought time to us it


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 30, 2010)

shuraii said:


> How do you defeat _Spam_dara? The only way I know is to spam harder than them, but I hate the thought of having to resort to their level.



If there spamming their projectiles simply X-dash or Chakra Dash through them. Get in close and use your supports to lock them down.


----------



## shuraii (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try those methods. 

And does anyone else use Temari? I would love to have a Temari Vs Temari match. 

PSN: shuraii


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Game is epic, but I'm already looking for the 3rd installment.
> 
> Longer Ougis are a must.



I just hope they fix chakra dash.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I just hope they fix chakra dash.



whats wrong with it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> If there spamming their projectiles simply X-dash or Chakra Dash through them. Get in close and use your supports to lock them down.


I think he means Madara's dual Fireballs, in which case the only thing to do is to use ninja movements to the side.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I think he means Madara's dual Fireballs, in which case the only thing to do is to use ninja movements to the side.



no...i think is Deidara since Madara's Duel Fireballs are only usable if he is awaken the same with Kyubbi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> no...i think is Deidara since Madara's Duel Fireballs are only usable if he is awaken the same with Kyubbi


Shit...true lol i completely forgot about Deidara


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the names of the soundtracks used for each Boss fight?

I know some of 'em, but what about Kakuzu's boss fight? What's the name of the music in that fight? Can't seem to identify it... 

edit: Found it. It's called Emotions Flare.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2010)

~Alicia~ said:


> I hate the cheapness people display on the online battles. Instead of having an actual interesting battle...they spam the hell out of Rasengun or Chidori
> 
> I've said my piece



It is true, they cant get into a close quarter fights. When they try to do that to me, I just block and grab em  ;p


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

Deidara is a total spammer and I HATE when people use him.

But GOD when you're fighting the computer he is DAMN fun to be.  

Anyway, I agree, longer Ougis would be vastly appreciated, their why I got into the Ultimate Ninja series.

Especially the ones in Ultimate Ninja 2 with like, four different attacks in each Ougi.  Heh heh, Sasuke had four chidori Ougis that ended with him in Cursed Seal form.  Wonderful.

But I prefer the Ougis in Clash of Ninja Revolution: Shippuden.  Not the Ougi system, bu tthe Ougis themselves.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

You guys thinking of a 3rd release already?


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> You guys thinking of a 3rd release already?



Gonna be a long wait, but we're certainly thinking of it. 

After all, there're some shortcomings in this game that we hope are fixed next game, plus we want even more epic characters and story mode boss battles.

If you follow the manga, especially, you'll know there're some highlights that would be fantastic in a game.


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



Storm 3 better have Minato VS Madara as a boss fight. 

That, and Naruto VS Kyuubi better be an improved boss fight in the game compared to how it was in the manga.

Oh, and Konan VS Madara.

And Sasuke VS Danzo. 

Man, I'm already impatient for the next game.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 30, 2010)

I just got this game today, but way too tired from Halloween to start it up. PS3 users, feel free to add me; PSN is koppachino

I'll be on tomorrow afternoon EST.


----------



## JazzPocket (Oct 30, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> didn't i explained this already and is instead of 60 is cut down to 30 for two characters not 15



Whats your point ? i did'nt see you're post and i was only trying to help so bite me. Violent-Nin already corrected me, its still quicker to get a single character's tittle, tho doing 2 at the time is faster.

As for the Temari question shuraii asked, i also often use her since she is one of my favorite female characters to play. 

As for the Deidara topic, i hear one good way to counter him is to use Sasuke or Itachi or Kakuzu and then use the remaining two as supports in attack mode. Just dodge Deidara the best you can and land in a fireball jutsu from either your main or the two supports you have. If Deidara is spaming his attack he wont be able to dodge it and will get blast and knocked down. either take this chance to dash infront of him or just stay where you are and attack from the distance. Since you're be spaming your supports, sooner or later when you hit Deidara with a jutsu from either character, a support will come in for an extra attack to deal damage, plus bringing him closer to you for an attack.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

JazzPocket said:


> Whats your point ? i did'nt see you're post and i was only trying to help so bite me. Violent-Nin already corrected me, its still quicker to get a single character's tittle, tho doing 2 at the time is faster.



there you go....thinking i was going off on ya ,cant you just accept a correction


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 30, 2010)

It's always fun playing against Shikamaru users, the way they dash and stagger you and then use their ougi which you cannot dodge.....

Whenever some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) does that to me I unleash every single bit of spam I know on them. Today some Shikamaru did it twice to me and I *Still* won.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Sasori is my main also , pretty much keep your distance at all times and keep track of your puppet. When Sasori awakens I normally start off with the fire barrage so they wont be so quick to rush you and right after you awaken , Then I start sending the puppets in. If they start dodging all your shit then dont be afraid to chakra dash then in the middle of your attacks to throw them off a catch them in the swarms ( switch up between fire and puppets). His flick move is pretty helpfull also if they get too close in the human puppet mode.
> 
> Once you get better at it you will destroy with that awakening .
> 
> ...



Susanoo is shit vs 100 Puppets 

But I got some real practice with keeping distance. Spamming fireballs helps a lot. Honestly Sasori is one of the hardest characters to master in this game. There are times I succumb and see myself falling back to Itachi


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> When people do NOTHING except spam a certain move that is extremely difficult to avoid by normal means, I think it fits the bill of "cheap".
> 
> Amaterasu itself isn't cheap; it's the spamming of it that makes it cheap, IMO.
> 
> ...



Then it makes the person cheap, not the move  And if a move is too strong and effective and hard to avoid and is constantly used, that doesn't mean it's cheap. Learn how to counter it.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 30, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Susanoo is shit vs 100 Puppets
> 
> But I got some real practice with keeping distance. Spamming fireballs helps a lot. Honestly Sasori is one of the hardest characters to master in this game. There are times I succumb and see myself falling back to Itachi



He's not that hard,It just takes practice.Try fighting player matches and hard mode more often with him.You'll get the hang of him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2010)

all this talk of ougis....

i just want:

shuriken cancelling

can stop chakra dash or alter direction if reacting to incoming attack.

more fricken combo strings

remove substitution ougi cancel to make combos useful 

DESTROY the incredibly high chakra restoration rate. this would completely eliminate the spamming problem (outside of deidara).

make items matter again. i always appreciated the impact a explosive tag had on players tactics and field positioning. that shit is almost non existent now. the only scary item is the electric kunai.

only got Lars left to unlock.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 30, 2010)

Everybody who has a high BP, tend to be nothing but spammers. It's really annoying, and what's the fun in gaining distance, and spamming either kunai or fireball jutsu?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm high BP and i can't find games.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2010)

Sasori's 100 puppet awakening is far too broken. Fucking ridiculous, in a good way - sorta.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 30, 2010)

lol shit played online twice and a noob got me because i lagged like shit
seriously i hit guard and two seconds later i'm still not guarding ;_; the battle was comparable to a chuunin level "average" com battle


----------



## Bloo (Oct 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sasori's 100 puppet awakening is far too broken. Fucking ridiculous, in a good way - sorta.


Not really, it has a huge flaw. The problem with fighting Sasori is the puppet keeps getting in the way. Now that puppet is gone and you can dash to Sasori and fight him easily in short range. So when he activates his awakening, dash towards him and constantly hit him. He has crappy CQC.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sasori's 100 puppet awakening is far too broken. Fucking ridiculous, in a good way - sorta.


Not really, most of his attacks are easy to dodge, i've played against Sasori many a time and they try to spam his puppets only to have me ninja move to the side and when he dashes to you his grab is super easy to KnJ away from. Only problem i had is with his fire attack.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sasori's 100 puppet awakening is far too broken. Fucking ridiculous, in a good way - sorta.



I just run to the side.

I usually use Tobi for this.  Not because he's the fastest character, but when he runs away from attacks it's hilarious.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone on 360 up fro some Player Matches>?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 30, 2010)

I would rather fight Sasori's puppets than the Rasengans of Naruto and minato!!! And itachi's susanno!!!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone on 360 up fro some Player Matches>?



Renyren707, let me know when you're ready


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

eey, where is tenten, neji and gaara [i heard they were featured in the date thing] cause they aren't any where to be found in konoha :/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Renyren707, let me know when you're ready



Added you.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 30, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Everybody who has a high BP, tend to be nothing but spammers. It's really annoying, and what's the fun in gaining distance, and spamming either kunai or fireball jutsu?



Not all of them are spammers  And there's a perfectly good reason they do it. As a fellow spammer I accept it


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm high BP and i can't find games.


Of course. You have over 900k BP. 

I am at 100k as of yesterday.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> eey, where is tenten, neji and gaara [i heard they were featured in the date thing] cause they aren't any where to be found in konoha :/



Well Gaara is in the Hidden Sand Village


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea, I found it already.

edit:

Now I just need to find the Karebana flower Temari wants in the Suna mission.


----------



## kx11 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^
go to the training field you'll find them infront ( before the screen with the save bird )


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

NVM

found it on my own


----------



## kx11 (Oct 30, 2010)

^
it's in the northen hideout ( go to the cliff behind the hideout )


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Added you.



Hidan Uchiha?

Yeah I got you

But my XBOX live is down, I'll message you when I get it back up

Don't expect too much, I'm still kind of a n00b at this game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ NP, it's just for fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2010)

really....deidara can go to hell. the end. whooped ass till i got knocked down then i couldnt do shit afterwards. couple him wit Hidan and Kakuzu and its a stupid fight.

sage naruto doesnt bother me until 6 tails comes out and then u lose to bull.

lag dont help at all.

i feel like the oly person fighting without bull. Kabuto all day.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm renowned for beating cheap shit with "the white eyed empress"


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

where is Tsunade for the friendship event?


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> really....deidara can go to hell. the end. whooped ass till i got knocked down then i couldnt do shit afterwards. couple him wit Hidan and Kakuzu and its a stupid fight.
> 
> sage naruto doesnt bother me until 6 tails comes out and then u lose to bull.
> 
> ...



You can dodge from side to side if Kyubbi comes out, and puppets ar? effective against Deidara or any character if you get close


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

How many stages does this game have?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ NP, it's just for fun.



Hey look at that.  I got soundly and violently owned several times.

Good matches though, I had fun


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 30, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Hey look at that.  I got soundly and violently owned several times.
> 
> Good matches though, I had fun



He battered me aswell 

Good games though HidanUchiha.
I think I need to main a character, 'cause I just keep using different ones atm...


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

Im kinda okay in this game so if any ps3 players wanna fight my psn is Grim_Breaker


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ I'll add you later on. I don't have the game though.


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ I'll add you later on. I don't have the game though.



Is ok, this is a new account so i dont have many friends


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Is ok, this is a new account so i dont have many friends



It's a great start.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to back out of your lobby when somebody joins.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2010)

puppet users make sense once u realize u can move the puppets while holding block lol.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 30, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Everybody who has a high BP, tend to be nothing but spammers. It's really annoying, and what's the fun in gaining distance, and spamming either kunai or fireball jutsu?


lol So true. They always have Itachi and some other cheap characters in their top 3 too.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> He battered me aswell
> 
> Good games though HidanUchiha.
> I think I need to main a character, 'cause I just keep using different ones atm...



When he was using Tobi I was using Kisame and one all of one time.  Although I did get close a couple times with Kisame, he's pretty good.  Plus with every landed strike he steals the opponents chakra so if you can keep the enemy from charging up chakra then they can't replace on ANY of his attacks.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Not all of them are spammers  And there's a *perfectly good reason* they do it. As a fellow spammer I accept it



Curious to see that "perfectly good reason" from your perspective. Do explain.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 30, 2010)

There's only a limited amount of combos, I don't see how anyone can play so that they don't spam.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 30, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm renowned for beating cheap shit with "the white eyed empress"



 Hinata's grab always turns me on.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

^nothing turns you on more than a chick about to step on your face


----------



## DanE (Oct 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Curious to see that "perfectly good reason" from your perspective. Do explain.



Yeah i would like an explanation too, since spamin is what everyone is doing now.  I tell ya I fought like 1 person close range who didnt spam today and it was the most entertaining match in a while, I won but he left me with 4% so it was close.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 30, 2010)

Man this game is so broken.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^nothing turns you on more than a chick about to step on your face




Indeed        .


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Items are such a waste in this game, the only thing good is a lightning kunai.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> There's only a limited amount of combos, I don't see how anyone can play so that they don't spam.



It depends on your definition of 'spam' then.

Using the same Jutsu once or twice consecutively is tolerable for me; hard to avoid sometimes. Same goes with Grabs. Two Ougis consecutively is a little brutal, but fair enough.

But I think for a battle to be fun, a variation of techniques should be used. Say, combo combo, Jutsu, Grab, Grab, combo, Jutsu, etc.

"Grab, Grab, Grab, Grab" or "Jutsu, Jutsu, Jutsu, Jutsu" kinda ruins the fun and only serves to give easy wins.

Deidara's distance spamming is understandable since the game developers made him that way.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 31, 2010)

alright i beat this game and got those dolls and beatup bee but i'm missing 2 chars. at the bottom how do i get them?????


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

^obtain them via SP. just play a few rounds in the free mode.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^obtain them via SP. just play a few rounds in the free mode.



SP????????????????


YOU MEAN WHERE i meet the old man on the roof and fight those clones?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> lol So true. They always have Itachi and some other cheap characters in their top 3 too.


Hey i use Itachi, i tend to use his crow technique though. I rarely use ougis, and for awakenings, only when i critically need them. Spamming is just boring.

The most annoying people are the losers, who complain about you blocking their attacks.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Not all of them are spammers  And there's a perfectly good reason they do it. As a fellow spammer I accept it


The reason is because they lack talent, when you get in close quarter combat they don't even know how to act. Which is why I'll own you when I play you.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 31, 2010)

GOSH I have been playing Player Matches more than Ranked Matches lately, and when I went back to Ranked for about 20 rounds, everyone was using Spammer Sage Naruto, Spammer Itachi, Spammer Sasuke. I swear I didn't encounter ANY OTHER CHARACTER. 

The worst thing was I lost three rounds to different people in a row, BUT they were using almost exactly the same tactics - Itachi or Sasuke as main, Sasuke/ Itachi as Support One and Kakazu as Support Two. It was FIREBALL mayhem all the time, if not it would be grabbing. AND they ALL waited for the time to run out at the end without coming close to me. By the end of the third round like this, I just let the fella do whatever he wanted. Which was wait. For the timer to clock until 0.

Three freaking rounds in a row like this. I cannot believe it!


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2010)

I just raped 6 people in a row in ranked with my Minato. 

I've got 57% of the trophies, and S-Rank in all the needed missions. All that's left is to save up SP and Ryo, and collect all the garbage ingredients so I can buy all the items.

I've already unlocked all of the characters, and i've collected most, if not all of the battle memories and stories.

It's a massive game, but I'm still not satisfied with the cut up free roam system.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 31, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Man this game is so broken.



GATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGA


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

There is a certain thing i do when im fighting that nobody else does and is that if you hit me with a combo and I KNJ, I wait till you get unstuck of the combo and then i atack you or i use combo also, because KNJ with Jutsu or Grab is lame it should be banned


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> There is a certain thing i do when im fighting that nobody else does and is that if you hit me with a combo and I KNJ, I wait till you get unstuck of the combo and then i atack you or i use combo also, because KNJ with Jutsu or Grab is lame it should be banned


But then you lose because they will KNJ you and rape you. You don't get BP by being nice, unfortunately.

I find Deidara the most frustrating to fight online. The cheapest characters are most definitely Sage Naruto, Itachi, Deidara and to a lesser extent Minato.

Nothing pisses me off more then dominating a Naruto/Itachi only for them to awaken and spam me into oblivion. But Sage Naruto and Minato's Rasengans are both ridiculous. Deidara's flaw is that his awakening's pretty bad, however the projectile spammers make me cry in rage.

I main Suigetsu and I have NEVER fought another Suigetsu online. But he's so much fun to play as, people should be more original, me thinks.


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually i end up winning most of the time, with less HP yes but that doesnt matter what matters is that i play fair and still win, because KNJ with jutsu or grab is not the only way to win


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Oct 31, 2010)

Pray tell how you can win using combos and not attacking vulnerable opponents? Or have you just lucked out and only fought sucky players online?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2010)

Storm 2 sales


*Spoiler*: __ 



Week One Sales Figures
Europe – PS3 – 70,114 copies sold
Japan – PS3 – 63,941 copies sold
North America – PS3 – 57,400 copies sold
North America – 360 – 45,846 copies sold
Europe – 360 – 33,920 copies sold
Japan – 360 – 4,490 copies sold

Week Two Sales Figures
As you may already know, Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 launched a week earlier in Europe, so here are it’s Week 2 sales.
Europe – PS3 – Week 2 – 24,518 copies sold
Europe – 360 – Week 2 – 16,872 copies sold


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

Those don't look too bad. Considering the target audience still lives on allowance.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 31, 2010)

"Japan ? 360 ? 4,490 copies sold"


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 31, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> GOSH I have been playing Player Matches more than Ranked Matches lately, and when I went back to Ranked for about 20 rounds, everyone was using Spammer Sage Naruto, Spammer Itachi, Spammer Sasuke. I swear I didn't encounter ANY OTHER CHARACTER.
> 
> The worst thing was I lost three rounds to different people in a row, BUT they were using almost exactly the same tactics - Itachi or Sasuke as main, Sasuke/ Itachi as Support One and Kakazu as Support Two. It was FIREBALL mayhem all the time, if not it would be grabbing. AND they ALL waited for the time to run out at the end without coming close to me. By the end of the third round like this, I just let the fella do whatever he wanted. Which was wait. For the timer to clock until 0.
> 
> Three freaking rounds in a row like this. I cannot believe it!



I thought it was sheer coincidence. I see it is indeed another bitch tactic lol.

I feel like i need to just say fuck it and show them what a real bitch move is. (tryin HARD not to go ham with Hinata and Pain.)


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> "Japan ? 360 ? 4,490 copies sold"


To be expected, Japan hates the x360.


----------



## butcher50 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> you know what i really hate.... people who just dodge and use jutsus or grab from behind all the time they dont even attack with combos EVER, nor they dash too you so they just stay there twitching until you do something



cry some moar.

the honor of playing fair and for fun must be equal between the players, otherwise it has no value or meaning.

PS: not everyone walks into these game-matches with the same mindset/intention as you do, many just walk in to drown you under nuke-spam and WIN! screw the fun.


----------



## Libax (Oct 31, 2010)

E-Hero Winged Kuriboh: 





> I find Deidara the most frustrating to fight online. The cheapest characters are most definitely Sage Naruto, Itachi, Deidara and to a lesser extent Minato.



To fight Deidera, use Kirin Sasuke with Pain and Deidera as support,
when that mofo is spamming use Pain instantly and use Kirin, deidera is mostly there for a long range jutsu, never use your own chakra for jutsus, because a Deidera spammer will never let you charge your chakra up again. Charge your chakra up after using your UJ. Unfortunatly the opponent will rage quit, so I would probably use this tactic when his health is really low.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2010)

finally got back to playing last night, found that Kakuzu boss battle a bit annoying. I wasn't sure if I could do anything but shuriken him while he was wrapped around the trees. I was probably just being overly careful.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> GATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGAGATSUUGA GATSUUGA


Lol i only use that against spammers 
It really posses them off :ho


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Curious to see that "perfectly good reason" from your perspective. Do explain.



It's far too perfect to quench your curiosity. You, son, are not worthy of it 



Yashiro said:


> The reason is because they lack talent, when you get in close quarter combat they don't even know how to act. Which is why I'll own you when I play you.



It's not because they lack talent, it's because they're not trying and you aren't worth using skill against. And Yashiro, Genjutsu is dangerous, now look what you wrote because of it


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

^No, that's the excuse they use for lacking talent.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

^Or maybe it's not them that lack the talent 

Nice avatar by the way


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

^It's them.

Thanks you like?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2010)

Imagagine if you could make your characters annoyingly more powerful online like in Raging Blast.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> ^It's them.
> 
> Thanks you like?



Spam accepted, who cares.

I want one


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder who has the longest win streak on rank mode on here.So far mines was 12 with Sasori.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I wonder who has the longest win streak on rank mode on here.So far mines was 12 with Sasori.


I am at 12-0 right now, does that count?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 31, 2010)

So how do i win against people who are just going to stand there, not attack, KNJ, and then either grab me or ougi me in the back for the whole game.


Gray said:


> Imagagine if you could make your characters annoyingly more powerful online like in Raging Blast.


Max grab range and max grab damage? 




Yashiro said:


> ^It's them.
> 
> Thanks you like?


Yea, awesome avatar.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I am at 12-0 right now, does that count?



Good but how long can you keep it up.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 31, 2010)

8 with Hinata, then susano came along....


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

My highest with Hinata was 8 too. but I lost to SM Naruto cause he got right in my face in Kn6 with a blast.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 31, 2010)

What happend to the development team? Are they getting any feedback on this game?


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, awesome avatar.


It's only natural


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally Platinum Naruto! last Night! Next DBR2 and Blazblue Continium Shift.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2010)

DBRB2 will be even more frustrating then this.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> It's only natural



Don't let it get your head, like the illusion of you beating me in NUNS2


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Good but how long can you keep it up.


Until I run into a good Sussano player. I mean Itachi player.. or do I..
It wouldn't be too bad if I knew that it took some skill to actually use Sussano. Once he transforms.. 90% of the time it's either game over or I am left with a 1/4 of health.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> DBRB2 will be even more frustrating then this.



I platinum the first one I know I can platinum this one too.



Nakiro said:


> Until I run into a good Sussano player. I mean Itachi player.. or do I..
> It wouldn't be too bad if I knew that it took some skill to actually use Sussano. Once he transforms.. 90% of the time it's either game over or I am left with a 1/4 of health.



Just use your supports and ninjutsu.I guess you also have to be good at knj


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2010)

riderinhood235660934 said:
			
		

> I platinum the first one I know I can platinum this one too./QUOTE]You say that now, just wait.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> Don't let it get your head, like the illusion of you beating me in NUNS2


That's no illusion.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

After playing all the games with Suigetsu, and being able to beat all kinds of oponents I have made an analysis.
1.Sage Naruto is definitely the most pretentious and broken char in the game. It is completely overpowered, from its standard mode to its awakening. 
2. Itachi, well he was ok, but his awakening is just BS.
3.Yondaime is kind of broken too but it is usually abused by rasengan spammers.
Sasuke, I think he could be tonned down a little bit.

Deidara, well ok I think he is alright but abusers can really make him into a BS chara xP.

the most gay assist is definitely Hidan, I cant stand his idiot face doing his long combo support. Same goes for Hinata and all those chars with round shield attacks. I always LMAO when I see the most unlikely canon teams around.

However not everything is bad, I have been suprised by good players such as a Ino, Sakura Karin team. It was quite something different, cool and I got my ass kicked. I am up for a rematch.

OH btw the rage quitters are there as well xP.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Also how do I activate the multi combo? Example, sasuke hits, and it says x2, Then someone else hits and it says x3 and then my char does its super and chiiiiriiiin! super combo finish!


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> You say that now, just wait.



I don't have to wait that much longer to make it happen.



Suigetsu said:


> Also how do I activate the multi combo? Example, sasuke hits, and it says x2, Then someone else hits and it says x3 and then my char does its super and chiiiiriiiin! super combo finish!



You mean the team ultimate.You have to have your supports help out in the fight till your green bar has flames on it.Then hit the charka button 3 times and do the ougi.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

Umm when you are glowing red, press triangle 3 times then circle. So when your support meter is full it will make you do a team ougi.


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> Pray tell how you can win using combos and not attacking vulnerable opponents? Or have you just lucked out and only fought sucky players online?



Sure....109 lucky wins, i never said i only do combos, i do jutsus and grabs too there is always an opening that doesnt have to be after KNJ. If you think that the only way to win is to KNj jutsu all the time or spam then I believe you must be a crappy player yourself.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> That's no illusion.



We shall see, grasshopper


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> We shall see, grasshopper


That we shall. :ho


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> We shall see, grasshopper



Ok why dont you guys just have a match and stop talking so much bs


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 31, 2010)

^This guy


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Ok why dont you guys just have a match and stop talking so much bs


First of all, we would have if he had the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Fucking Kakuzu


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

What about Kakuzu?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 31, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I wonder who has the longest win streak on rank mode on here.



I had like 6 or 7 with Jiraiya...before it got broken by Mr. Press Square. I hardly see Jiraiya online, so I started using him for the hell of it. But eh, I don't play much online anymore. My friends play under my ID now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

I was fighting him and apparently I did terribly without knowing it because I hit the checkpoint of him hanging between the trees while in red health. So even after I pull his bitch-ass out, he destroys me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont like this game no more


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Haha why is that? I'm still enjoying it even though Kakuzu is ripping me a new asshole.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

You just gotta dodge all of his attacks and he's no problem.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah it's starting to piss me off though.. I hit X, and then I have to tap it again to dodge. And again to dodge. But it will occasionally say FUCK YOU and do a Dash towards Kakuzu and then I get screwed.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

Dont jump just run around.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, you guys still have problems with him ??

I just can't understand how you find him so hard to beat...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm the only one who's having problems with him, and I haven't had problems with him for very long... I got the game today.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 31, 2010)

Longest winning streak on ranked must have been last weekend when i unexpectedly didnt meet many spammers for awhile. I Remember winning close to 20 matches with Tenten till I lost to three or four Rasenganners in a row


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> Longest winning streak on ranked must have been last weekend when i unexpectedly didnt meet many spammers for awhile. I Remember winning close to 20 matches with Tenten till I lost to three or four Rasenganners in a row



from Naruto, Minato? or Jiriya?.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> First of all, we would have if he had the game.



I do have the game, bring it muthafka!



> rom Naruto, Minato? or Jiriya?


usually sage naruto's and Minatos are the trouble here. rasenganer minatos are pathetic but they usually fall to me. As for the narutos, I kick their asses, just dont let them awaken because if they do the BS starts.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm the only one who's having problems with him, and I haven't had problems with him for very long... I got the game today.


Kakuzu is the hardest boss, that and Orochimaru because those snakes got old


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 31, 2010)

SM Naruto and Minato. I hardly meet any jiraiya online . Only once out of 450 matches so far


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, most of the times is sage Naruto, Minato or some sharingan wuss. Hey raptor, I am thinking on getting the game for ps3 as well. I am assuming that the controls are smoother and nicer right?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, most of the times is sage Naruto, Minato or some sharingan wuss. Hey raptor, I am thinking on getting the game for ps3 as well. I am assuming that the controls are smoother and nicer right?



They are kinda. It's a big improvement of the first one but only those with the full game can give you alot of details.
The demo is on Playstation Store.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Gonna try my hand at Kakuzu again. Maybe if I don't suck I'll win.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kakuzu is pretty good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll be back beforey ou know it, raging about how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

hmmm I think Ill wait until I complete all the achievements of this one, besides I am doing pretty well with suigetsu ^.^
Also I am getting tempted to play a few times with Taka sasuke, he is loads of fun to play. All super fast and striking, a contrast difference with suigetsu which is slower and more precision is required. ALSO WTF  is with geek lee and maito Gay dissapearing and rea-pearing behind you? lees awekening is bs because he always appears behind you. Attacking from the back, like a real gaylord cowards. Not that I cant beat him, is just that sometimes I dont feel like tap spamming KBJ button.


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hmmm I think Ill wait until I complete all the achievements of this one, besides I am doing pretty well with suigetsu ^.^
> Also I am getting tempted to play a few times with Taka sasuke, he is loads of fun to play. All super fast and striking, a contrast difference with suigetsu which is slower and more precision is required. ALSO WTF  is with geek lee and maito Gay dissapearing and rea-pearing behind you? lees awekening is bs because he always appears behind you. Attacking from the back, like a real gaylord cowards. Not that I cant beat him, is just that sometimes I dont feel like tap spamming KBJ button.



do you have the game on ps3 because if you do I wanna fight you, I almost never fight Suigetsu, 70% of the time is Sage Naruto, Minato or Kirin Sasuke. At first i used Itachi and Minato but i realized i hated Sussano myself and i got tired of minato so now I use Kakashi, Kabuto and Yamato


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> SM Naruto and Minato. I hardly meet any jiraiya online . Only once out of 450 matches so far



You've had 450 matches? on ranked?


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> You've had 450 matches? on ranked?



If you create matches is easier im currently in 116 wins and 73 losses


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be up all day & night playing this. 
*@ Pure9* Who is your main?


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I will be up all day & night playing this.



so you got the game? today?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> so you got the game? today?



No. 
Just saying


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm currently at 470 wins / 70 loss. 

I'm going to have to get this game on PS3 soon so i can play with some different people.


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> No.
> Just saying



oh ok, my main is Kakashi he is awesome even if his awakening is Normal


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> oh ok, my main is Kakashi he is awesome even if his awakening is Normal



Oh cool.
I had forgot to add you on PSN 
What is your PSN name again?


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

my psn is Grim_Breaker, me and my lil bro share the same account so if you dont get an answer is him, still he is useful he levels me up in MW2 and sometimes in UNS2


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> my psn is Grim_Breaker, me and my lil bro share the same account so if you dont get an answer is him, still he is useful he levels me up in MW2 and sometimes in UNS2



Ok I gotcha.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

How do you make your support sacrifice themselves for you?  I can never make it happen.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 31, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I am at 12-0 right now, does that count?





Nakiro said:


> You've had 450 matches? on ranked?



Yep I played a lot in the first week the game dropped. I'm not as good as some of the others here esp since my main is Tenten lol currently at about 340 wins and 130 odd losses. 

@Suigetsu: I cannot make any comparison since i don't have a 360 and ps3 is my first controller but yeah it's comfortable enough


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> How do you make your support sacrifice themselves for you?  I can never make it happen.



You got to have your character support to balance and then have the support bar up by the time they hit you and the character has to be ready to use .


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

I found out, thanks


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2010)

Just beat story mode, I find I am really bad as any Kyuubi. Was fun though, I enjoyed just about all the boss fights. Happy to have Hokage Naruto too


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> do you have the game on ps3 because if you do I wanna fight you, I almost never fight Suigetsu, 70% of the time is Sage Naruto, Minato or Kirin Sasuke. At first i used Itachi and Minato but i realized i hated Sussano myself and i got tired of minato so now I use Kakashi, Kabuto and Yamato



sorry, just 360 atm  but I will get it on ps3 as soon as it arrives. Already purchased it on the net for cheaper price xP, however it is taking quite some time to arrive.

The suigetsus I have fought have fallen to me, I am best Suigetsu I have invested a lot of time and training on that single char. Less to say I have 99% online games with suigetsu and only 2 online with sasuke taka.

BTW is hosting easier to win? I have a lot of fun joining matches and stuff.


----------



## DanE (Oct 31, 2010)

Creating matches ar? easier because is faster and you can pick the map which is important to me because not all maps ar? the same size. Still i also join matches but i dont get to start every time because i have 109 wins and 73 and some people get intimidated


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

hmm I see, when I join I usually dont care. I just join the guy with most wins so I can get LOADS of points and if I loose I dont loose points ;p

Altough I am just going for the best conectivity atm. However I think Ill give it a shot when it comes to hosting.

Say who is the character that you like to play with or your favorite character?

Cyber conect should write down in a note pad the glitches, abusses and broken stuff of this game for its next one. Also there should be a Team with: Suigetsu, Kisame and Killerbee named Swordsmen.

And the fan service with hinata is still strong, I always give my best to beat hinata players, they play cheap with their hidan supports. Pathetic.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought the special team names would effect a team attack. I played as Hinata, and put my partner as only Naruto to get "Secret Lovers", then pulled off a team ultimate jutsu (Y, Y, Y, B)


Nothing special. Such a waste


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2010)

Online matches lag ever so slightly enough to be rage-inducing...


----------



## DanE (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hmm I see, when I join I usually dont care. I just join the guy with most wins so I can get LOADS of points and if I loose I dont loose points ;p
> 
> Altough I am just going for the best conectivity atm. However I think Ill give it a shot when it comes to hosting.
> 
> ...



My fav character is Kakashi hes so fast, the people that piss me off the most is Sage Naruto Users who just grab and Barrage Rasengan the same with Minato, I try to fight close range but they always do the same thing they KNJ and grab or jutsu they dont even combo back, this people have no skill at all.

Some stuffs broken in this game is 1.the KNJ, it should cost Chakra everytime you mash not just when you dodge, 2.Chakra Dash should have more variation like if your dashing you can instantly dash to the side if you must. 3.Some Awakenings are too broken like Sussano 4.Items are not that useful


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I agree there should be more team names, although I have to say they have done a lot already. Some maybe ridiculous sounding ones up ahead:

Shino and kiba should have something like animals or beastly lol. Sakura, hinata, ino, Tenten, tsunade should be the leaf kunoichi. Chiyo and tsunade as grannies lol. Konan and sai as paper and pen. Konan and Yamato as wood and paper. Karin and Sakura as pink and red (hair) lol. Tenten and sai as scroll masters. Naruto and some others... Itachi, pain... as clone masters. Deidara Tenten temari Shino as projectile masters.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't see what's the point of even naming certain groups of characters if they didn't do a damn thing - it's like pointless fanservice. Not even that really, unless you like Naruto x Hinata.

In the first game, when you chose characters - in some cases you got to click one character twice for support without it scrolling to the next automatically, showing you that something special happened if you teamed them up. I picked Shikamaru and Temari and they said different lines in both the opening and ending sequences. In this game, it isn't the case seeing as they cut out the opening lines & the ending lines still stay the same.

I tried to pair SM Naruto and MS Sasuke together because their title says 'The Two Grown Up' so I thought they'd pair up in a cool way during their team ougi. It wasn't the case at all  useless.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2010)

I think maybe it does a bit more damage? I read in an interview:



> Bitmob: Did you put any Easter eggs in this game?
> 
> HM: In Free Battle mode, if you assemble a team who are composed of characters with specific traits, a special team name is displayed and the parameters increase a bit as a bonus incentive. If you know the anime, you can probably guess some of the special teams we have in the game. Also, when certain characters use their Ultimate Jutsu against particular characters, you may notice something special happening. Please have fun checking out everything!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2010)

How do i get bell peppers


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

hmmm I agree that canon or cool teams would be pretty neat. As in order to compensate the original team spammers with their hidans. SRLSLY how come almost everyone uses Hidan as its support?

I still wish that they would had given me the swordsman team group with kisame, suigetsu and killer bee. But I guess they where aiming more at the fan service in some cases. In others they increase your power or speed.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

> Also, when certain characters use their Ultimate Jutsu against particular characters, you may notice something special happening.


This is true, because of Karin's ougi against Sasuke .

However, I haven't seen any other examples, really.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont know for sure but i seem to remember a hinata vs naruto fight that had an ougi reaction. not positive on that but i think so...


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, I was trying to play online for quite a while, it just kept disconnecting. I just gave up after about half an hour.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> It's far too perfect to quench your curiosity. You, son, are not worthy of it
> 
> It's not because they lack talent, it's because they're not trying and you aren't worth using skill against. And Yashiro, Genjutsu is dangerous, now look what you wrote because of it



Infallible logic.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hmmm I agree that canon or cool teams would be pretty neat. As in order to compensate the original team spammers with their hidans. SRLSLY how come almost everyone uses Hidan as its support?
> 
> I still wish that they would had given me the swordsman team group with kisame, suigetsu and killer bee. But I guess they where aiming more at the fan service in some cases. In others they increase your power or speed.



Because its easier to get a ougi in with him attacking you.

Killer Bee really didn't have a sword in this one just multiple Knifes it would have made more sense with Taka Sasuke instead.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 1, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Because its easier to get a ougi in with him attacking you.
> 
> Killer Bee really didn't have a sword in this one just multiple Knifes it would have made more sense with Taka Sasuke instead.


I'm pretty sure they were reffered to as swords in the manga and anime.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't played online for at least a week, so I went today. Seems a little dead, though.

I kinda double-Ougied some guy, so I'm feeling a little guilty about it, since he was probably pissed. Just couldn't resist how he was completely open to it, though. 

But I finally defeated my FIRST Deidara USING JIRAIYA!


----------



## Seishin (Nov 1, 2010)

How can I unlock naruto hokage's costume ?

 I am already have 999999 SP


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

^Go to Fukasaku's House at Mount Myoboku and pray to the statue inside his house. I'm not sure if you've to talk to Shima/Fukasaku first, but you can always do that.


----------



## Seishin (Nov 1, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> ^Go to Fukasaku's House at Mount Myoboku and pray to the statue inside his house. I'm not sure if you've to talk to Shima/Fukasaku first, but you can always do that.



Thanks + Rep  I got him, I didn't even know there was a house in Mount Myoboku until I saw the ladder


----------



## TheTrueUchiha (Nov 1, 2010)

Seishin said:


> Thanks + Rep  I got him, I didn't even know there was a house in Mount Myoboku until I saw the ladder



Yeah it's a mystery to some as it doesn't look like a conventional house.
You got to remember, they're in a magical world filled with talking animals and ninjas jumping hundreds of feet at a time with magical powers.

If this was modern day, the ending would be Naruto waking up after a coma from a severe acid trip.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

Having some trouble with Itachi.. I think I'll probably play as him at some point, he seems cool in the no Akatsuki cloak clothes. Other than him I really like playing as Lee.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

Someone beat me please.


I just had like, 8 straight losses or something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Having some trouble with Itachi.. I think I'll probably play as him at some point, he seems cool in the no Akatsuki cloak clothes. Other than him I really like playing as Lee.



Itachi has a no cloack alternative?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

He doesn't? D: In the boss battle when he's no longer wearing the Akatsuki Cloak, that's not unlockable?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> He doesn't? D: In the boss battle when he's no longer wearing the Akatsuki Cloak, that's not unlockable?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 1, 2010)

That's... very depressing.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> Here is my upload:



We have to play sometime!


----------



## destinator (Nov 1, 2010)

Won#t happen, because of time, no online capable console and I dont really care about online at all. Sorry Nakiro =/.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 1, 2010)

destinator said:


> Here is my upload:



Thanks a lot destinator.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 1, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Someone beat me please.
> 
> 
> I just had like, 8 straight losses or something.



Then you probably suck. I play against spammers constantly since I'm a hight rank and still turn out like a five to one win ratio. Watch what the do and learn to counter it.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I got the Platinum trophy last night. I doubt I'll play any more matches in ranking mode now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^
The problem are the controls and who you use IMO. For example Suigetsu's Super is quite difficult to conect when your enemie rebounds against your assist. So the only way is either do water dragon jutsu or just slash him. Still have to try the 3x combo attack special.


----------



## Appletart (Nov 1, 2010)

What is the single player part of this game like?

I'm thinking of getting it but have 0 interest in beat-em-ups and probably won't even try out the vs computer part.

Is the single player is a decent rpg based till what point in the story does it finish?   since i'm upto date in the manga.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ The story stops at the finish of the Naruto vs Pain arc.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2010)

Appletart said:


> What is the single player part of this game like?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it but have 0 interest in beat-em-ups and probably won't even try out the vs computer part.
> 
> Is the single player is a decent rpg based till what point in the story does it finish?   since i'm upto date in the manga.



Beat Em Up =/= Vs Fighter


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 1, 2010)

Appletart said:


> What is the single player part of this game like?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it but have 0 interest in beat-em-ups and probably won't even try out the vs computer part.
> 
> Is the single player is a decent rpg based till what point in the story does it finish?   since i'm upto date in the manga.



The Story mode can be tedious, but the Boss fights more than make up for it. With that said, this game is still a 'fighter', or lack thereof, at heart. 

If you're just getting it for the adventure mode, I'd say rent it then buy it later if you want.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

People aka kids online are such a joke. They wait to see who I'm going and pick meanwhile I just go random but avoid the overused characters.

It really doesn't matter who I pick because their all going to either, SM Naruto, Sasuke, Deidara, Itachi, Sasori, Minato.


----------



## DanE (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> People aka kids online are such a joke. They wait to see who I'm going and pick meanwhile I just go random but avoid the overused characters.
> 
> It really doesn't matter who I pick because their all going to either, SM Naruto, Sasuke, Deidara, Itachi, Sasori, Minato.



True, but for me any character can be any character if properly used so I always pick Kakashi no matter what. Ive studied people who use this characters and dont beat me anymore because their strategy is pretty shallow but yesterday I fought an Orochimaru and he beat me, I was happy anyways because I was tired of fighting Narutos, Minatos and Itachis


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 1, 2010)

I love when I go up against the Rasengan spam team.

Minato, Sage Naruto, Naruto

All I see are Rasengans all over the screen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

The funniest thing by far is watching someone have a seizure with R2 because their whole strategy is KNJ then counter. Sadly it works very easily and well in this game.


----------



## DanE (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The funniest thing by far is watching someone have a seizure with R2 because their whole strategy is KNJ then counter. Sadly it works very easily and well in this game.



A good strategy for this kind of people is to use Kisame his multi Water Shark Jutsu gives alot of damage even if they guard and his sword attacks deplede Chakra so if you do enought damage they cant use their Rasengan but they can grab so be careful, oh and Kabuto can go underground and most crappy players and spammers( oh wait is the same)dont know this.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It really doesn't matter who I pick because their all going to either, SM Naruto, Sasuke, *Press Square*, Itachi, Sasori, Minato.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2010)

I feel bad for being someone who likes using Sage Naruto. I mean I wanted to play as him and Hinata most before I even got the game and now everyone I ever come across online is so prepared for every move I use because of the people who overuse him.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 1, 2010)

Sage Naruto's aren't such a problem now.:ho

I kicked 5 assholes in a row with Hinata.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

I just want my 50 wins so I can forget about this game when Black Ops comes out.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 1, 2010)

Hinata is a SM Naruto killing God.Actually she's a Goddess.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Sage Naruto's aren't such a problem now.:ho
> 
> I kicked 5 of there asses in a row with Hinata.


Well the problem I'm having is everyone being so used to Sage Naruto that I can't stand a chance against anyone.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just noticed Sage Jiraiya still haves Senpou : Goemon in Vs mode 

I like this


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 1, 2010)

My Favorite character is Rasengan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is space-time Rasengan barrage.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 1, 2010)

i was like 0-8 online to start off lol getting destroyed. i kinda righted the ship though trying to get better. i guess only kids play this game cause i couldn't get a game after 9


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

Online gaming + kids =


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Online gaming + kids =



This is the truth.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Online gaming + kids =




man i was playing cats with like 40,000BP points and i had like 10. LMAOOO


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 1, 2010)

Because they know you won't be cheap.


----------



## Bloo (Nov 1, 2010)

I've decided the most cheaply used characters generally amongst the online population.

-Sasori
-Deidara
-Kiba
-Shikamaru
-Kakashi
-Itachi
-Minato
-Naruto
-Sasuke
-Hinata
-Neji
-Hidan


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

Hidan doesn't bother me much normally, but as a support character he's a fucking pest.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just noticed Sage Jiraiya still haves Senpou : Goemon in Vs mode
> 
> I like this



Wait , what really...its not his jutsu or his tilt how the heck do you do that?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just noticed Sage Jiraiya still haves Senpou : Goemon in Vs mode
> 
> I like this



How do you do it?


----------



## DanE (Nov 1, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I've decided the most cheaply used characters generally amongst the online population.
> 
> -Sasori
> -Deidara
> ...



this is true, is because they use the fastest and hardest to get out or some even imposible to get out jutsus because most of them require only one hit, Jiraiya could have been used by spamers but hes to slow..... or normal. Sasori is there because people usually just grab and defends with his puppet. Itachi is there because of Sussano. Neji and Hinata should not be there because ive fought people who do know how to use them and i dont see spamming of anything. And Deidara is a bitch.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 1, 2010)

y da fuck yall still playing this


----------



## Firaea (Nov 1, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Then you probably suck. I play against spammers constantly since I'm a hight rank and still turn out like a five to one win ratio. Watch what the do and learn to counter it.



No, it's not probably. Actually, I _DO_ suck. 
No kidding, I've been practising using Jiraiya for a fairly long time and up until now I'm still not winning much. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Just noticed Sage Jiraiya still haves Senpou : Goemon in Vs mode
> 
> I like this



Only sad thing is, it's at the last part of a combo, which means people KNJ out of it 90% of the time. 

Anyway, for those asking, press down on the analog stick while stringing the combo. At its very end, he uses the Senpo: Goemon.

It's really cool, but like I said, its use is limited since even the AI can KNJ out of it most of the time, and within the 30 seconds when Sage Mode is up, chances are, you won't get to use it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> y da fuck yall still playing this



I just want my Platinum Trophy. 

I'm not usually a trophy whore but I want it for this game for whatever reason.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> y da fuck yall still playing this



this game just came out like 3 weeks ago. why shouldnt we be playing this?


----------



## shuraii (Nov 1, 2010)

I found a perfect solution for fighting a Deidara spammer. Just use Temari and side jump to evade all of his projectiles. At some point in his projectile sequence, he will summon a clay bird. When you see this bird, stop side jumping and immediately use Temari's ultimate jutsu, "Tornado Drop". This jutsu will follow Deidara while he is airborne and effectively catch him off guard. When he is down, charge ur chakra so you can do it again until he is dead. Use someone like Itachi as support to catch Deidara while Deidara is spamming projectiles.

I hope you guys find this useful


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hidan doesn't bother me much normally, but as a support character he's a fucking pest.



Indeed, the majority of the people I played online loved Hidan as a support.

I didn't know Neji was considered a cheap character. I've been using Neji and I don't even think I ran into anyone using him online and I don't think I used him in a cheap way.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 1, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Indeed, the majority of the people I played online loved Hidan as a support.
> 
> I didn't know Neji was considered a cheap character. I've been using Neji and I don't even think I ran into anyone using him online and I don't think I used him in a cheap way.



if your winning 90% of your matches with neiji it's cheap just select juugo only


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

My win, loss record is at 50-73, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 2, 2010)

How exactly is Neji considered cheap? He's my second most used character. Other than his Empty Palm force push...I don't see exactly what he could spam. His Kaiten isn't that bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Aeon said:


> My win, loss record is at 50-73, lol.



Wise man, get your 50 wins then get the fuck out.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 2, 2010)

Aeon said:


> My win, loss record is at 50-73, lol.



Psh, mine is worse. It's like 69-109. I left my PS3 over my friends apartment so it's probably even worse now.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm done with ranking. There's just no incentive left there for me anymore.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Yeah, I think I'm done with ranking. There's just no incentive left there for me anymore.



You could try to climb the leaderboards and......

Sorry can't finish that without laughing. Yeah you got the right idea, no point wasting time in rank matches after you got your 50. Unless you like playing SM Naruto, Minato, Sasuke, Itachi all day.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol @ climbing ranks


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 2, 2010)

My win-loss is 0-2.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do you do it?



It's the finisher of his OO+down, OOOO combo


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 2, 2010)

I just had 2 really fun online matches (went 1-1) and 2 really horrible matches (also 1-1). Spamming grabs is fucking annoying as hell. In back to back matches i had these two noobs spamming grabs like crazy. one guy did 6 grabs with sasuke and beat me, then the next as yamato did 4 grabs and i dodged a couple more and was able to win that match. Either way it's that kinda shit that makes me not want to play online.


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You could try to climb the leaderboards and......
> 
> Sorry can't finish that without laughing. Yeah you got the right idea, no point wasting time in rank matches after you got your 50. Unless you like playing SM Naruto, Minato, Sasuke, Itachi all day.



Actually climbing ranks is easy, im currently on rank 1800-1900 i dont remember exactly, i play like 3 hours a day with Kakashi so is not imposible and 3 hours is nothing. Maybe you guys should learn how to play better(no offence), spammers ar? annoying but there not Gods in this game you just have to know how to beat them, eventually people will find ways to make this characters so predictable that they will be useless.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't know if anyone brought this up yet.  But Itachi not using Amaterasu OR Tsukuyomi?

What's going on here..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2010)

I Black Cat I said:


> Don't know if anyone brought this up yet.  But Itachi not using Amaterasu OR Tsukuyomi?
> 
> What's going on here..



He doesn't have Tsukuyomi, but you will notice Amaterasu sooner or later, when someone will spam it in your face.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think your chakra should be sealed for like 20 seconds if you miss an ougi.
That would stop those ougi spammers.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Actually climbing ranks is easy, im currently on rank 1800-1900 i dont remember exactly, i play like 3 hours a day with Kakashi so is not imposible and 3 hours is nothing. Maybe you guys should learn how to play better(no offence), spammers ar? annoying but there not Gods in this game you just have to know how to beat them, eventually people will find ways to make this characters so predictable that they will be useless.



I'm basically in the same range myself after I've won the 50 ranking matches I needed. And it's not like I didn't learn how to deal with spammers online while earning those wins and losses. It can be very satisfying when you beat one but in the end it means nothing because they'll continue spamming regardless.


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I'm basically in the same range myself after I've won the 50 ranking matches I needed. And it's not like I didn't learn how to deal with spammers online while earning those wins and losses. It can be very satisfying when you beat one but in the end it means nothing because they'll continue spamming regardless.



but if you beat them it wont matter cause you still win. Also do you mean 1900 bp or rank?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ranking is broken as well.
The max amount of points you can have is 9,999,999, So whoever got the game first will be ranked higher.
It's almost like a race because you can't have 2 people ranked 1, so whoever got 9,999,999 points first will be higher ranked then the other guy who also has 9,999,999 points.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 2, 2010)

Trying to get "good" at this game is not worth the effort. Spam in this game is retarded and it kills the fun of playing the damn game. Honestly people need to learn how to play different ways. Spam can be dealt with like anything else, but it's boring to fight against them.

Besides if I really wanted to move up in rank I would just....


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ranking is broken as well.
> The max amount of points you can have is 9,999,999, So whoever got the game first will be ranked higher.
> It's almost like a race because you can't have 2 people ranked 1, so whoever got 9,999,999 points first will be higher ranked then the other guy who also has 9,999,999 points.



I just wanna get to 1,000,000 im on 210,000 after that ill be playing Black Ops


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^ Why 1,000,000?
Trophy?


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Why 1,000,000?
> Trophy?



no just hero rank and self appreciation hehe. 

Also Masurao people will set some rules on how to play ones they realize that, I hope


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> no just _*hero rank*_ and self appreciation hehe.
> 
> Also Masurao people will set some rules on how to play ones they realize that I hope



Ah, alright. 

Good luck finding matches when you get there. 
Everyone just leaves lobby's when i join and it takes me forever to find a match and when i do, they just rage quit.


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ah, alright.
> 
> Good luck finding matches when you get there.
> Everyone just leaves lobby's when i join and it takes me forever to find a match and when i do, they just rage quit.



i just create matches, even if i have to waste time with new people atlest some don't spam


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 2, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> y da fuck yall still playing this



Because it's fun trolling spammers on ranked.


----------



## Bloo (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> this is true, is because they use the fastest and hardest to get out or some even imposible to get out jutsus because most of them require only one hit, Jiraiya could have been used by spamers but hes to slow..... or normal. Sasori is there because people usually just grab and defends with his puppet. Itachi is there because of Sussano. Neji and Hinata should not be there because ive fought people who do know how to use them and i dont see spamming of anything. And Deidara is a bitch.


Neji and Hinata - I've fought so many people who spam their ougis and jutsu and keep distance.

Sasori - I've fought so many people that just jump from side to side and shoot poisened iron sand at you. THE ENTIRE TIME

Hidan and Kakashi - Ougi initial hit is extremely fast and overused(and Kakashi has no limited range with it)


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 2, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Neji and Hinata - I've fought so many people who spam their ougis and jutsu and *keep distance.*
> 
> Sasori - I've fought so many people that just jump from side to side and shoot poisened iron sand at you. THE ENTIRE TIME
> 
> Hidan and Kakashi - Ougi initial hit is extremely fast and overused(and Kakashi has no limited range with it)



Say what??!

Who in they're right mind keep away with them??


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

I always try to close the distance with Neji. I don't see how you can possibly win with him by staying away, except maybe if the opponent is awakened.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2010)

I cant belive this! I was kicking this naruhina butt (yeah Hinata plus sage naruto of assist) and suddenly the battery of my controller falled off. So she made a bad convo on me. Anyways I awakened and Was inches about to kill her, only because I lost patience and was to reckless.
Lucky SKANK.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Actually climbing ranks is easy, im currently on rank 1800-1900 i dont remember exactly, i play like 3 hours a day with Kakashi so is not imposible and 3 hours is nothing. Maybe you guys should learn how to play better(no offence), spammers ar? annoying but there not Gods in this game you just have to know how to beat them, eventually people will find ways to make this characters so predictable that they will be useless.



Actually I've been beating spammers and the horde of SM Naruto's with Random and Chouji, so I don't need to get better at this game. As a tournament player the flaws in the game are very apparent though. Online ladder is a joke unless it's actually being monitored. People are already hacking and/or cheating their way up the ladder and since there's no such thing as a ladder reset it's pointless to even try and climb such a ladder in the first place. I've been facing some of the higher "Hero" ranked players and been beating them just the same as the new "scrubs" that play this game and this is all with a half assed random use.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I cant belive this! I was kicking this naruhina butt (yeah Hinata plus sage naruto of assist) and suddenly the battery of my controller falled off. So she made a bad convo on me. Anyways I awakened and Was inches about to kill her, only because I lost patience and was to reckless.
> Lucky SKANK.



Lol that's horrible dude.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 2, 2010)

Can anyone explain the differences of support type? I can set just about everyone to Attack, Defense, or Balanced. I don't notice any difference when I summont hem though. Also, when choosing them at the character screen, what does the colored circles mean in the 3 categories at the bottom?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

Attack support characters will join you in the middle of a combo once you've activated Support Drive. Defense support characters will appear and block for you as you are gathering chakra. Balanced support characters will jump in the way of ougis that your opponent lands on you so you take no damage from it, however, you will be unable to summon the support character that took the ougi for you for a while. Again, they only do those actions if you have activated Support Drive.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!

Edit: Found info on those dots, if anyone else didn't know.

The top row, the red dots, represent Team Ultimate power. The higher this is, the more powerful your team ultimate will be.

The middle row, the green dots, represent Support Recharge Speed. The higher this is, the quicker the support bar refills so you can use them again.

The bottom row, finally, is Team Gauge fill speed. The higher this is, the more the team gauge will fill by using supports.


----------



## Miss Rose (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone have it for 360??


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 2, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I've decided the most cheaply used characters generally amongst the online population.
> 
> -Sasori
> -Deidara
> ...


Shikamaru?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^Shikamaru has the most cheap ougis in the game.
I see a lot of people use him and not even throw a punch, the whole time they just try to ougi me.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 2, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I've decided the most cheaply used characters generally amongst the online population.
> 
> -Sasori
> -Deidara
> ...



Hinata? Cheap??

She's all close range.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Shikamaru has the most cheap ougis in the game.
> I see a lot of people use him and not even throw a punch, the whole time they just try to ougi me.


The chakra dash/ougi method doesn't work all the time.


----------



## Miss Rose (Nov 2, 2010)

I use Sakura, Tsunade and Chiyo

Sometimes use Kabuto, Tenten and Temari though :] I usually find those characters aren't cheap though


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually I've been beating spammers and the horde of SM Naruto's with Random and Chouji, so I don't need to get better at this game. As a tournament player the flaws in the game are very apparent though. Online ladder is a joke unless it's actually being monitored. People are already hacking and/or cheating their way up the ladder and since there's no such thing as a ladder reset it's pointless to even try and climb such a ladder in the first place. I've been facing some of the higher "Hero" ranked players and been beating them just the same as the new "scrubs" that play this game and this is all with a half assed random use.



you must be playing on the Xbox 360 if not just find people(friends) who play fairly and fight with them, if you said your leaderboards are hacked a Hero rank you might have fought may  had been one of these 3 possibilities Hacker, Spammer or actual good player. Maybe the PS3 is different since is not hacked, still I like the game no matter how people fight me winning is enought satisfaction.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> you must be playing on the Xbox 360 if not just find people(friends) who play fairly and fight with them, if you said your leaderboards are hacked a Hero rank you might have fought may  had been one of these 3 possibilities Hacker, Spammer or actual good player. Maybe the PS3 is different since is not hacked, still I like the game no matter how people fight me winning is enought satisfaction.



Played on both and saw difference in skill level between the two consoles. The PS3 firmware has been hacked, hence why games like GT5 have been delayed.  I've fought all three, though "good players" aren't that impressive either since they all use the same characters either way. Playing with friends is definitely the best option, but sometimes no one is around and you have to make due with online's horrible matchmaking. In the end it really doesn't matter all that much, game is filler for me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

PS3 firmware hacked! 
What do you mean by that??


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Nov 2, 2010)

Just played my first 3 online ranked matches. 
Lost to a Suigetsu, but it was a good fight. I won against a Taka Sasuke after being charged over and over again with Chidori. And then lost to a different Taka Sasuke after being continually grabbed. I can see how this could get cumbersome after a while lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> PS3 firmware hacked!
> What do you mean by that??


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2010)

has anyone else been using different log substitutions?  I am thoroughly enjoying using the panda sub log lol.  you only see it for a second but its so fun.

Also my gawd 91 percent till I get a Platinum trophy and all I seem to get are Deidara spammers.  I mean I'm not going to lie I only use Neiji so I'm at a extreme disadvantage when I fight Rasengan Naruto, Puppet and Deidara Spammers.  They are all like 19-0 too.  

I just want to get the platinum trophy and return this game for Rockband 3


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I cant belive this! I was kicking this naruhina butt (yeah Hinata plus sage naruto of assist) and suddenly the battery of my controller falled off. So she made a bad convo on me. Anyways I awakened and Was inches about to kill her, only because I lost patience and was to reckless.
> Lucky SKANK.



Those darn 'Turbo' controllers.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2010)

Methinks Yashiro's cheap character list is just everyone he's lost to more than once.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Most satisfying thing to do in this game, getting a flawless victory on a SM Naruto with Chouji.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh I don't use none of that crap, so I'm in the clear.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm fighting people who don't even play, they just jump around and throw the whole time and end up winning.
That's not fair.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol you know how to counter it?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 2, 2010)

How do i counter it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do i counter it.



I don't know, I was asking you.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm fighting people who don't even play, they just jump around and throw the whole time and end up winning.
> That's not fair.



Honestly, I just stop moving and basically give up when I encounter people like that. 

I'm also reminded about this one Shino player I came across who just stood there using jutsu. I gave up trying to get close to him and just stood there. I kept thinking he'd come after me at that point but then he just let the time run out.


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm fighting people who don't even play, they just jump around and throw the whole time and end up winning.
> That's not fair.



use ultimate jutsus who follow the character or keep using support characters and do team attack


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Good games BH.

As usual the matches were fun as well (and it seems the only fun matches are against friends). Some of those matches were down to the wire and had some crazy/funny endings.

Your Chiyo was laying a serious beat down on my Hinata, I barely managed to pull it back and win by 1%. 

I didn't expect single matches and since I can't go back once I picked Random gave some gay characters (taka Sasuke). I usually use random but stay away from the overused characters. Fun games man.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 2, 2010)

Fun games Nin.

I shouldn't have let up with Chiyo in that match. I had you beat.


----------



## DanE (Nov 2, 2010)

hey do you guys use items in online game because I really haven't put much effort in understanding their effects on characters, wouldn't guard break items work well against people who guard all the time. I'm gonna play right now and see what these items do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> hey do you guys use items in online game because I really haven't put much effort in understanding their effects on characters, wouldn't guard break items work well against people who guard all the time. I'm gonna play right now and see what these items do.



Though they should definitely have more of a impact in this game I do use them online and they end up creating openings for me. Some of the items are useful for mindgames, and a lot of children play this game so it's quite easy to mindgame the fuck out of them.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do i counter it.



You can could KNJ out of it if you're good enough, but that could be difficult at times . 

Especially online with lag present and each character's throw having a different timing/animation to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Went on a massive winning streak against anyone with Random and got my 50 wins, there I'm done with ranking for good. pek


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahhhh so jelous..........I'm so stubborn I refuse to switch to anyone else.  I'm afraid that if I use someone else and I come close I'm thinking I should have just used Neiji and I might have won.

<sigh>  Using a close range fighter on a long range spam game is starting to get depressing.

When I hit 40 wins I was so relieved that I was like fuck it 10 more tommorow and I'm set.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

I hear that Shadow. I went with Random the whole way through and didn't want to wimp out and use a easy character to win with like SM Naruto, Itachi, Deidara, etc.

Yeah with Neji you really gotta pick your spots. Sometimes some items can be used as bait and the spamming idiots end up leaving themselves wide open. It's alright, you'll get the 50 (last 10 wins) in no time.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Went on a massive winning streak against anyone with Random and got my 50 wins, there I'm done with ranking for good. pek



 Fifty wins? I don't understand why you guys have so much trouble online I've got nearly three hundred wins, Akatsuki's got like five hundred.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm fighting people who don't even play, they just jump around and throw the whole time and end up winning.
> That's not fair.



 You could try going to Uchiha hideout and getting some damage on them and then hide behind the chair. Maybe use Kakashi and spam MS and try to get a hit. Or maybe instead of taking a defense and attack support take two balance and when you get your bar up spam the hell out of them. I recommend Minato and Sasuke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Fifty wins? I don't understand why you guys have so much trouble online I've got nearly three hundred wins, Akatsuki's got like five hundred.



Not really trouble, just annoying. Also I use Random so that made things even more interesting without using the "top tier or spam-fest characters". Seems you guys have a lot of time on your hands, I don't....so I wanted to get this over and done with and move on to better games.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 3, 2010)

For those who follow the manga, Storm 3 has three possible outcomes due to the crazy number of new/old characters that should be added.

1. They do an extremely good job with all characters, and the game will be INSANELY epic. Seriously INSANELY epic. 
2. Because of how tedious it is, they cut down on many characters but do an overall good job, causing fanrage about why many characters weren't in. 
3. They include all the characters but as a result, do horribly and Storm 3 becomes crap.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah love the possibilities of what kind of awesomeness Storm 3 CAN and MAY be able to give. Kinda hyped about what may transpire in the following arc!

Well i just started playing ranked today taking a few days break and I'm amazed by a new group of spammers - the puppeteers! Jump jump jump jump jump while their puppets throw their shuriken attacks from out of the screen! Sasori is especially cheap IMO. I'm just saddened that the online community has been reduced to such a state so quickly. For the half hour I wAs playing, the only non-spammer character I met was neji. Minato, Kirin sasuke killed me with their ougi or jutsu spams. Managed to defeat deidara, SM Naruto, and each of the three puppeteers. Buy towards the end I felt that the 2nd Sasori I was fighting was so ridiculous cuz of the shuulriken spamming and jumping all th bloody time and since his DC rate was 3/10 , I did my 1st rage quit ever. 

Think I'm gonna stay off ranked for a while.. Lol


----------



## Masurao (Nov 3, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I did my 1st rage quit ever.
> 
> Think I'm gonna stay off ranked for a while.. Lol



I have never raged quit actually, but there are times when I've been tempted. The times when I fought "Mr. Press Square" comes to mind.

Anyway, stick to player matches they are alot funner.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally unlocked everyone... I think I'm going to main Kiba. I really like how with Akamaru, his Jutsu almost always hits. 

Also having Neji and Hinata as support is always fun, and lets me get his chakra charged.

I fought a few people that really pissed me off, the worst was a Deidara who was throwing throwing throwing throwing throwing, jutsu, throw throwing throwing, Ougi, throwing throwing, etc. Man that was annoying. 

But so far my favorite characters to play as are Kiba, Sai and Rock Lee. 

SaigoAnchuu is my Playstation ID if anyone wants to add me sometime. I'm not theg reatest at thisg ame but I do enjoy it


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2010)

Masurao said:


> I have never raged quit actually, but there are times when I've been tempted. The times when I fought "Mr. Press Square" comes to mind.
> 
> Anyway, stick to player matches they are alot funner.



I've had the same feeling as well. I don't want to give them the satisfaction of me rage quitting and I'd rather keep my disconnections at 0/10.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> For those who follow the manga, Storm 3 has three possible outcomes due to the crazy number of new/old characters that should be added.
> 
> 1. They do an extremely good job with all characters, and the game will be INSANELY epic. Seriously INSANELY epic.
> 2. Because of how tedious it is, they cut down on many characters but do an overall good job, causing fanrage about why many characters weren't in.
> 3. They include all the characters but as a result, do horribly and Storm 3 becomes crap.



Pretty much, but I wonder how effort much is gonna go into balancing the game. I don't expect the combat to be flawless, but I want it to be better than UNS1 and 2.

I wonder if CC2 has payed attention to the online portion after it's release. I feel like they more than likely put it in to shut-up anybody who wanted it, and then left it at that.

Hope I'm wrong though, and CC2 uses the feedback from the online matches to make the next game better. I also hope they make a more interesting story mode than a basic RPG mode with some good boss-fights.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

It's pretty balanced in Storm 2 so long as you know who you're using and how to use them correctly. The only character I've seen to be flawed is Deidara, and that was a spammer. Of course Puppet Masters can be pretty flawed as well if used correctly. 

I main Kiba though, and I'm getting pretty good with him. His Ougi cancels other Ougis, it's absolutely glorious. Rasenshuriken? Wrong. Gatsuuga. And you want to use your Susano'o, Mr. Itachi fail? Sorry, but no. Fang over Fang once more as a regular Jutsu, very helpful. 

My favorite support teams are Rock Lee and Orochimaru which can provide attacks from all directions, and Pain/Hinata/Neji and Kakuzu/Itachi for a good defensive/long range offensive combo. What's especially great about Kiba is Akamaru not having to be by his side the entire time, and how fast his jutsu closes in on people. He's definitely <3


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 3, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Pretty much, but I wonder how effort much is gonna go into balancing the game. I don't expect the combat to be flawless, but I want it to be better than UNS1 and 2.
> 
> I wonder if CC2 has payed attention to the online portion after it's release. I feel like they more than likely put it in to shut-up anybody who wanted it, and then left it at that.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though, and CC2 uses the feedback from the online matches to make the next game better. I also hope they make a more interesting story mode than a basic RPG mode with some good boss-fights.



Balance isn't actually the issue with this game. The problem is that the game is shallow, and punishes you for fighting. 

When you get right down to it, all you really have to do to win in this game is substitute, use an jutsu/ultimate jutsu, and summon a support to save your self if your jutsu misses.

Granted some characters can do this better than others, but it doesn't change the fact that NUNS2 is ridiculously simple game.

I also hope that CC2 notices what a spam fest this game is, and makes strives to fix it in the future.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 3, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> For those who follow the manga, Storm 3 has three possible outcomes due to the crazy number of new/old characters that should be added.
> 
> 1. They do an extremely good job with all characters, and the game will be INSANELY epic. Seriously INSANELY epic.
> 2. Because of how tedious it is, they cut down on many characters but do an overall good job, causing fanrage about why many characters weren't in.
> 3. They include all the characters but as a result, do horribly and Storm 3 becomes crap.



I'm looking forward to seeing what excuse they'll use for not adding Zabuza when Storm 3 rolls around.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems they won't use already deceased characters so when Storm 3 comes out say goodbye to:

- Itachi
- Jiraiya
- Orochimaru 
- Pain
- Hidan
- Kazaku
- Asuma
- Deidara 
- Chiyo
- Sasori 
- Tobi?

Think I got everyone. While fighting some of those characters online is truly annoying I still like them all.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems they won't use already deceased characters so when Storm 3 comes out say goodbye to:
> 
> *- Itachi*
> - Jiraiya
> ...



The lead producer is a huge fan of Itachi, the chance of him not appearing is ZERO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The lead producer is a huge fan of Itachi, the chance of him not appearing is ZERO.



Haha oh, I stand corrected then.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The lead producer is a huge fan of Itachi, the chance of him not appearing is ZERO.



No wonder he is so broken.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't that who he always dresses up as?


----------



## DanE (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems they won't use already deceased characters so when Storm 3 comes out say goodbye to:
> 
> - Itachi
> - Jiraiya
> ...



Maybe OrochiKabuto will use some of the Akatsuki in a Reanimation jutsu, I just hope RS? Naruto isnt ruined. The one thing that would be enought for me to be satisfied with the game is to fix KNJ if the do that the other flaws dont matter


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Maybe OrochiKabuto will use some of the Akatsuki in a Reanimation jutsu, I just hope RS? Naruto isnt ruined. The one thing that would be enought for me to be satisfied with the game is to fix KNJ if the do that the other flaws dont matter



Yeah that's a possibility. A lot of people don't use Orochimaru in this game but to me he's awesome. They better not waste two extra slots on Naruto and Sasuke in the next game.


----------



## DanE (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that's a possibility. A lot of people don't use Orochimaru in this game but to me he's awesome. They better not waste two extra slots on Naruto and Sasuke in the next game.



I still dont know why people dont use him, I understand why they dont use Chouji and Jiraiya but Orochimaru is so fast and agile. There ar? a lot of characters people dont use much such as:

1.Chouji( i think i spelled it wrong)
2.Jiraiya
3.Tsunade
4.Normal Naruto
5.Sai
6.Tenten
7.Minato(lol just kidding)
8.Sakura
9.Orochimaru
10.Kankuro(maybe)
11. Temari


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems they won't use already deceased characters so when Storm 3 comes out say goodbye to:
> 
> - *Itachi*
> - *Jiraiya*
> ...


I wouldn't say that. I mean for Jiraiya he'll probably be there as an extra like Minato, Hokage Naruto and Lars. As for the others...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Itachi's awakening is haxx.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

To be honest I don't really care much. Lets look back at the Dragonball Z games. 

It wasn't until Tenkaichi that they began embodying so many sagas and such. And if a PS2 game can do that then these PS3 games can EASILY support DOUBLE the cast we have currently.

Basically, I'm waiting for the game that starts off with Naruto before he graduates and gradually goes all the way up to the finish including all of the newer characters, and alternate forms/age differences with the rookies.

EDIT: Itachi is so not hax. Not with Kiba at least. Oh, you're charging to use Susano'o? I don't care. Jutsu steamlines you.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Basically, I'm waiting for the game that starts off with Naruto before he graduates and gradually goes all the way up to the finish including all of the newer characters, and alternate forms/age differences with the rookies.


I want that game!


----------



## DanE (Nov 3, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I wouldn't say that. I mean for Jiraiya he'll probably be there as an extra like Minato, Hokage Naruto and Lars. As for the others...



Minato is not an extra since he is mayor character in the manga even if hes death, Lars did shit


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Minato is not an extra since he is mayor character in the manga even if hes death, Lars did shit



Lars has nothing to do with Naruto period.
He is just there cause Kishi made that costume for him.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Minato is not an extra since he is mayor character in the manga even if hes death, Lars did shit



He's definitely an extra. He hasn't done anything in the game at all, we catch a glimpse of him in the last arc in a cutscene, and you get a bonus flashback during the Kakuzu boss fight if you three star it. 

He's an extra.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Minato is not an extra since he is mayor character in the manga even if hes death, Lars did shit


You don't fight as him in story mode and you don't fight against him in story mode (at least not to my knowledge). He's an extra character. In the manga he's a major character and even in the story mode of the game he's a major character but amoung the playable characters he is an extra character.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> You don't fight as him in story mode and you don't fight against him in story mode (at least not to my knowledge). He's an extra character. In the manga he's a major character and even in the story mode of the game he's a major character but amoung the playable characters he is an extra character.



Not a major character in the story mode on the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Not a major character in the story mode on the game.


Well kinda. His talk with Naruto was pretty important but yeah he was still very much in the background.


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2010)

No. CC2 have always included deceased characters. Minato is in the game right?

But only thing I worry about is certain characters abilities clashing with others.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure you want to continue? Manga spoilers are past here... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kankuro using Sasori as a puppet


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally completed all the trophies on the game!! I am free!! FREE AT LAST!! FREEEE AT LAST!!!

As much as I would like to keep the game (for NF Tournament purposes)  The game is so glitchy.

For example my last two titles I was missing was Gaara and Pachinko Balls.  I look at the requirements and not only did I have 37 Pachinko Balls till I got the title.  I played Gaara 41 times till I got the title.

Also as far as online gaming is concerned.  There is only one button I would say that 80 percent spam.  And the ridiculousness of it is crazy.  But I think we all know that.  The game is fun when you play with your online friends and they realize that long distance fighting is gay.  Simply cause I would say if you wanted to play a shooting game go play Modern Warfare, Otherwise get your ass over here for a combo you bitch ahahaha.


Either Way!! Ninja Storm 2 for PS3 is going online for SALE!! Craigslist!!! Wooohoo!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

I like fighting Long Range people. Not people that spam long range combined with support, but straight up long range is honestly fairly easy to get by. Chakra Dash. Ninja Dash. Combo. Or Use a long distance support like Kakuzu or Itachi. It's not really that hard unless, like I said, they're spamming.

Or you could use Kiba's Gatsuuga


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah but that's if you don't know they will be spamming long range.  By the time you figure it out your health is at like 70 percent which in an online game matters.  Especially if you're trying to get to 50 for the title trophy


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

I suppose it can matter. You know who I have a hard time substituting away from?

Jiraiya and Sakura. Their moves are like... delayed! It really throws me off. It's a cool tactic. 

I still like the all-interrupting Gatsuuga though. I'm going to go own some people with it online


----------



## Bloo (Nov 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I like fighting Long Range people. Not people that spam long range combined with support, but straight up long range is honestly fairly easy to get by. Chakra Dash. Ninja Dash. Combo. Or Use a long distance support like Kakuzu or Itachi. It's not really that hard unless, like I said, they're spamming.
> 
> *Or you could use Kiba's Gatsuuga*


I only use that to beat spammers. And it does that perfectly.


----------



## Bloo (Nov 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm fighting people who don't even play, they just jump around and throw the whole time and end up winning.
> That's not fair.


Yeah I encountered these idiots so many times that i don't play online anymore. Sasori is the most common character used for this.

The way to counter it is...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Power Button


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 3, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Yeah I encountered these idiots so many times that i don't play online anymore. Sasori is the most common character used for this.
> 
> The way to counter it is...
> 
> ...



i seriously said "....da fuck is that?"

then i had what some would call a moment of clarity


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 3, 2010)

Masurao said:


> I have never raged quit actually, but there are times when I've been tempted. The times when I fought "Mr. *Press Square*" comes to mind.
> 
> Anyway, stick to player matches they are alot funner.



 LOL, that also goes for Temari and Tenten. Take Kirin Sasuke and Neji and Hinata as supports. Run to the other side of the map(If he hasn't already, which would be a shocker) use either support, get behind them and use Kirin. Easy win, you'll probably make them rage.


----------



## DanE (Nov 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> He's definitely an extra. He hasn't done anything in the game at all, we catch a glimpse of him in the last arc in a cutscene, and you get a bonus flashback during the Kakuzu boss fight if you three star it.
> 
> He's an extra.



i didn't say he was a mayor character in the games story i said the manga, he might not appear in the game story but he still more important than half of those characters so i wouldn't include him as an extra, extra would be if he didn't appear at all like Lars


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 3, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> I only use that to beat spammers. And it does that perfectly.




 Exept Hinata's justsu and Nejis, Just wait for them to run by and hit it.


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> LOL, that also goes for Temari and Tenten. Take Kirin Sasuke and Neji and Hinata as supports. Run to the other side of the map(If he hasn't already, which would be a shocker) use either support, get behind them and use Kirin. Easy win, you'll probably make them rage.



hmmm guys you do realize that pressing square is their main combo system, so if they  at least move from spot to spot pressing square not staying in one place I wouldn't call them spammers cause that is their specialty Long Range even the computers do it, if they do stay in one place pressing square all the time well thats spamming, but don t get mad if they hit you with a *square combo* if atleast they are moving and getting close sometimes


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 4, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Itachi's awakening is haxx.



 Might as well give advice for this one as well. For the record I can't even remember the last time I lost to Itachi. Before that be careful of the ones that run away and throw shit, as soon as you try to jutsu them they'll use their Ougi. Anyways get his health down as always but don't get it down enough for him to awaken just, get it close. When he's like that somehow get and Ougi off or a team jutsu, so when he enters Susanoo He'll have no health use support and Jutsu and he's down. If you're health is low as well *and* you have a good awakening and you can't get the above to work, just take damage on purpose(I know it feels weird) and enter your awakening first and stay on him like white on rice. Ah yes, also when he attempts to awaken throw shuriken in his face, It gets on their nerves and it gives you supports time to come back, also make sure you've got full Chakra.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 4, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> hmmm guys you do realize that pressing square is their main combo system, so if they  at least move from spot to spot pressing square not staying in one place I wouldn't call them spammers cause that is their specialty Long Range even the computers do it, if they do stay in one place pressing square all the time well thats spamming, but don t get mad if they hit you with a *square combo* if atleast they are moving and getting close sometimes



 It doesn't change the fact that they're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no talent.


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

who the character or the players? because theres a difference you know


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i seriously said "....da fuck is that?"
> 
> then i had what some alcoholics would call a moment of clarity



Fixed.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 4, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> who the character or the players? because theres a difference you know



 The players.


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> The players.



but you where insulting the characters, couldn't you said player who use this characters.  I'm gonna start using Deidara in a non spam way to see how he turns out


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2010)

I've finished every mission in the game except for that goddamn ninja tools mission. 

Also, just beat a guy with 63,000 BP. 

I had 110. 

I gained 2000 BP for winning that fight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Got my Platinum trophy finally. I usually don't trophy whore out but since I never bought first Ultimate Ninja Storm game I decided to make up for it I'd play the fuck out of the second one and make sure I got everything. 

Now it's time for the game to go into the closet with R.Kelly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAUpYszoSms&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Just kidding. I'll play this game here and there but with new games coming pretty damn soon I gotta make some spare time for them all.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems they won't use already deceased characters so when Storm 3 comes out say goodbye to:
> 
> - Itachi
> - Jiraiya
> ...



No Jiraiya means I won't be getting the game first-hand.


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

Since theres gonna be a ninja war in the next game i believe that there will be alot mor? characters, but i wish they will focus mor? on the gameplay


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> hmmm guys you do realize that pressing square is their main combo system, so if they  at least move from spot to spot pressing square not staying in one place I wouldn't call them spammers cause that is their specialty Long Range even the computers do it, if they do stay in one place pressing square all the time well thats spamming, but don t get mad if they hit you with a *square combo* if atleast they are moving and getting close sometimes



As a Tenten player I have to say, that if you stay at one spot and spam your projectiles/ bugs/ wind... you make yourself VERY vulnerable! So to be a good player, you cannot simply just spam the square button, you really need to strategise. 

Anyway, OMG there's this group of people online (whether player or ranked) who are doing nothing but jumping around, spamming shurikens, then try to ougi you. OMG what's the world coming to????


----------



## wjones83 (Nov 4, 2010)

Had some insane fun last night in player matches against a friend of mine.  We had around 25 matches and around half way through match 17/18 me and him threw out all the supers, throws and ougi's and just went at it in head on slugfests for 7 matches straight using only blocks and KNJ for defense and counters.  

The craziest part is that I had voice chat off so he didn't know I was going to do it and I didn't know he was either.  We'd back up long enough to let each other refill chakra and immediately jump back into the slugfest. 'Ish was crazy fun.  

The spirit of youth was burning bright last night

-wjones83
PSN: Rokkudai


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 4, 2010)

Those who want an idea of how Tenten got her Gigantic Iron Ball Ninja Tool for this game should watch the latest anime episode. LOL Filler though


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Spamming doesn't matter if you're standing still or moving. It's when your opponent is repeating the same move over and over again. For instance, Kiba has potential to be a spammer with Gatsuuga. Pain with Shina Tensei. Deidara with long range explosives. It's when you're caught in this oops I fell, I get back up, oops I fell, I get back up phase. And your health is just widdled to nothing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate the quick time events in this game.

There's way too many and you can't enjoy the damn scenes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

You can buy the quicktime scenes to enjoy later


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG! I cant belive how Broken is Kiba! I am not kidding guys but srsly! Just spam Gatsuga's and put Hinata, Pein or Hidan as supports and youll be invincible.

Its sad how Kisame went from being super fun char to play to a slow bad chara


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 4, 2010)

He's good if you do the flicking move and his Jutsu is good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Kiba is my main, but he isn't broken. His Gatsuuga can easily be blocked and his moves are easy to read for the most part, except his one huge advantage is Akamaru, who comes from another direction with Gatsuuga. 

His Ultimate Jutsu is easily blocked as well. In any case I've been destroyed by lots of people while using Kiba. He's just as broken as any other character, and as long as you don't spam his Gatsuuga you shouldn't really have issues. 

I also started playing with Oro today. Wow, he's a LOT more fun than I remember. 

And Kisame I enjoy playing as as well, he's slow but if you get caught in one of his combos he does some great damage. Does he also drain chakra?

Characters I decided I hate using: Gai, Deidara, Sakura, Jiraiya, Minato, Tsunade, Temari, Itachi, Sasuke.

Do you guys think there should be a party mode with up to four characters in a fight similar to the Jiraiya vs Pain fight? I think it would be awesome, they would just have to fix the camera to a character depending on who you're using.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

We could still see those characters in Storm 3 depending on how the story with the Edo Zombies ends up turning out. Hell, we could see some part one characters again like

SPOILERS for latest ch.












Zabuza and Haku, as well as the other Jinchuuriki.


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Kiba is my main, but he isn't broken. His Gatsuuga can easily be blocked and his moves are easy to read for the most part, except his one huge advantage is Akamaru, who comes from another direction with Gatsuuga.



he is  kinda broken because if you use his main item even if the other person blocks he can only block ones because in only 2 Gatsuuga hits the guard is broken


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

So if you spam he's broken, yeah. I don't spam, so when I use him he isn't broken.

Like I said, a character isn't broken unless you use them that way.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

One of my friends on PSN got platium already.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 4, 2010)

I do too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone wanna battl at some point today/tonight? I'm achin for it! achin!


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2010)

So my mom bought my copy and I'll for sure open it tomorrow since I have to study tonight. But I'll be adding all of you PlayStation users sometime this weekend. I'll probably play story all day tomorrow and Saturday, though.

There's no unlocking mission bs in story mode this time right?


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

Ill fight anyone with a PS3


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

^^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone up for some 360 player matches?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Pure9 I'll fight you in like an hour?

SaigoAnchuu add me and be on and We can go at it. Anyone else?


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 4, 2010)

Gah, so excited to play this thing after school tomorrow. Gonna do like one or two free battles with Sasuke (who I'll probably main, but Hebi Sasuke not Taka) and then go straight to Story.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry I never got on. But I'll be on in a bit.

I'm sick of seeing Minatos and Sage Narutos.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sorry I never got on. But I'll be on in a bit.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing Minatos and Sage Narutos.



Do player matches against friends or people from here, that's your only hope to avoid the guys who have some serious gay-love for Minato and SM Naruto.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been using Kiba, Asuma, and Orochimaru. 

And my player card is Shin[]

And my title reads "Novelist".

 I'm trying to be as unique as possible


----------



## DanE (Nov 4, 2010)

hey echo sorry i didn't add you man, but ill fight you tomorrow ok


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 5, 2010)

>Mfw I'm level 500 with Tenten and I beat a level 6000 Sage Naruto 


Love conquers all, mates


----------



## DanE (Nov 5, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> >Mfw I'm level 500 with Tenten and I beat a level 6000 Sage Naruto
> 
> 
> Love conquers all, mates



lv 500 what is that?


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 5, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> lv 500 what is that?



BP. Sorry, couldn't think of it off the top of my head.

EDIT: Seriously, though. I'm getting good with Tenten. Even winning against some Sasuke's.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 5, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> >Mfw I'm level 500 with Tenten and I beat a level 6000 Sage Naruto
> 
> 
> Love conquers all, mates



Wait till you get spammed with Amaterasus/Rasenrengans/Gatsuugas/Gun Volleys/etc.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 5, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Wait till you get spammed with Amaterasus/Rasenrengans/Gatsuugas/Gun Volleys/etc.




I even prevailed against some of that.


Just got owned by Orochimaru, though. Guy's slippery as a sna-OH WAIT! I GET IT LOL


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)

So I'm doing the Curse Doll quest. I'm at 83%, but there's none left to collect. Do I just do other shit until the bird tells me there's more?


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Nov 5, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So I'm doing the Curse Doll quest. I'm at 83%, but there's none left to collect. Do I just do other shit until the bird tells me there's more?



Pretty much mate, you've got to hand in the dolls you've already collected to that old geezer aswell. 
I ended up just waiting for mail and it never arrived 

Anyway, I've not played for a week or so but I'm going to jump back on later as this weeks Manga chapter has had me fapping :ho


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). If you want to get raped, challenge me to a battle. 

FreeHaven is my tag. Better not bring no lag. Cause I'm tough like a tree. I play KILLER BEE.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sorry I never got on. But I'll be on in a bit.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing Minatos and Sage Narutos.



OMG so true! if they are good players, I'm fine with that. 

RASENGAN RASENGAN RASENGAN RASENGAN

If that's not enough, there are those Minatos who do NOTHING but jump around the screen and throw those daggers of his, and call his supports when their gauge fills up. NOTHING but that. OMG


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> >Mfw I'm level 500 with Tenten and I beat a level 6000 Sage Naruto
> 
> 
> Love conquers all, mates



Cool, you finally got the game?
Want to play some player matches with me later?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm on Eastern time, I've got all day today. It's 10:00am right now, and I'm rarin to go.

PSNID: SaigoAnchuu

Please don't have a shitty connection


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 5, 2010)

Any PSN user may add me for a shot. Search for my PSN in my sig.


I can't grantee that there will be a good connection though. It works for some and for some they don't.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

Deathgun wanna have a few right now? I have nothing better to do for a while.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure my PSN is in the bottom of my sig, add me and let's try some matches.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet. I'll be on within five minutes.

EDIT: I dropped out after that last one, the lag was starting to piss me off. It didn't show up like at all the first two rounds but those last few it was just popping up everywhere. It wouldn't even guard against your fucking team Ougi in time


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2010)

Something very funny happened tonight. I was playing Tenten, this guy was using Pain. Early in the game he blew me away with shinrai tensei AND I WAS LOST for at least 5 seconds!!!!!! We were in the Mount M stage and apparently pain's attack sent me flying and landing behind some frog statues. We were both dumbfounded for a while, caught totally off guard!!! I caught out my supports and they both did their moves behind the statues as well! Lol so I finally got an idea of where I was and finally found my way out! Lol won the match with a team ougi later but I was really laughing out aloud when that incident happened!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 5, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sweet. I'll be on within five minutes.
> 
> EDIT: I dropped out after that last one, the lag was starting to piss me off. It didn't show up like at all the first two rounds but those last few it was just popping up everywhere. It wouldn't even guard against your fucking team Ougi in time



I know it suck when that happens, maybe it's better next time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll try hooking my PS3 up with my ethernet cable and making sure no one's online on the computer on my end if you'd like to try again in a little while ^_^

There was barely any lag in that Hinata fight though, that was pretty good, you're good with her


----------



## fuji1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

darn, the matching system sucks.. takes forever to get an opponent !!! and whats up with me getting crappy internet idiots as opponents every single time.. it gets annoying to play with lagg.. i cant stand lagg. and i host the server with 50mb/30mb line and i still get lagg =/


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

I fought ANOTHER Minato..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

fuji1337 said:


> darn, the matching system sucks.. takes forever to get an opponent !!! and whats up with me getting crappy internet idiots as opponents every single time.. it gets annoying to play with lagg.. i cant stand lagg. and i host the server with 50mb/30mb line and i still get lagg =/



Lag is my favorite feature.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lag is my favorite feature.


I beg to differ, loading tops it by a mile.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^Yep, you're right.
Loading is my all time favorite feature. I love loading forever just to try an get into a lobby just to have them quit when they see my rank. 
It's like a never ending perpetual fun machine.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2010)

Epic combo vids, anyone?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

If someone had recorded me as Kiba getting my ass kicked by a "hero" Sasori there would be an epic combo vid. That was nasty, he beat me at full health


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2010)

GOT THE GAME. FINALLLY.

Only at Chapter One, though. Pretty fun so far, I must admit. Not as repetitive as I thought it'd be, but time will tell, right...
Sasuke is fun to play with, as is Deidara, but online must be such a pain in the ass. I can't wait to unlock more characters!


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh it gets repetitive all right. Just wait until you have to trek across the map a million times to reach your objective.

Hint: buy a shit ton of those warp scrolls.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Cool, you finally got the game?
> Want to play some player matches with me later?




Yeah, definitely. Add me up, and we'll do this thang 


EDIT: Guys I must be getting good. I've finally got people quitting on me. 




Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone who wants to battle right now my PSN is Grim_Breaker


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Yeah, definitely. Add me up, and we'll do this thang
> 
> 
> EDIT: Guys I must be getting good. I've finally got people quitting on me.
> ...



What's your gamertag?


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What's your gamertag?



Kamehamazing.

Not on atm, though.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I fought ANOTHER Minato..



 I fought ten out of the thirty or so matches I did today, Only lost to like two thought and I raged out of those. Don't remember what they did but it was some bullshit, like having two attack supports and getting hit with the rebound and they Rasengan you over and over again. 

I see people complaining about SM Naruto, LOL feels weird since he's the one I main during Ranked. No I don't spam, every time I've played SM Naruto against another one I've never lost.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Kamehamazing.
> 
> Not on atm, though.



 You're never on. People rage about three times a day for me, They really have no reason to leave since I don't spam. Only reason they have is keeping that loss from appearing on their pretty records.

         Had one guy rage early on. sent him "Well......that was fast". Sends back "thats what i told ur mom last night". Replied "Aren't you clever? Though men with premature ejaculation is no laughing matter". No reply.


----------



## G (Nov 6, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> I fought ten out of the thirty or so matches I did today, Only lost to like two thought and I raged out of those. Don't remember what they did but it was some bullshit, like having two attack supports and getting hit with the rebound and they Rasengan you over and over again.
> 
> I see people complaining about SM Naruto, LOL feels weird since he's the one I main during Ranked. No I don't spam, every time I've played SM Naruto against another one I've never lost.



..Damn.. if i go search for ranked matches theres only minato users..
PISSES ME OFF!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 6, 2010)

I fight Minato's on their 24/7 and they all suck not one was even good at using him.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been finding a new kind of spammer.

Kakashi 

Run around, Lightning doggie, occasional chakra - dash - grab. Any character can spam, but I've been seeing a lot of Kakashi's lately.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had the game for a bit and done everything already but I've only played maybe 4 games online with my friend, just didn't have time really. I should go now to get used to the spam gameplay apparently, bah


----------



## Firaea (Nov 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> I've been finding a new kind of spammer.
> 
> Kakashi
> 
> Run around, Lightning doggie, occasional chakra - dash - grab. Any character can spam, but I've been seeing a lot of Kakashi's lately.



I've been using Kakashi quite a lot recently too. 
Don't see how the Lightning Beast Jutsu is spammable though; it's quite easy to dodge.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 6, 2010)

I fought only one kakashi in rank.

but one time I was fighting people who didn't use any of the regulars on rank.Like Sakura,Tsunade,Gaara,Lars,Ausma.Those were good times.


----------



## Miss Rose (Nov 6, 2010)

I try to use non commons 
Tsunade, Sakura, Tenten[even though she sucks xD], Asuma, Kabuto and Chiyo


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> I've been finding a new kind of spammer.
> 
> Kakashi
> 
> Run around, Lightning doggie, occasional chakra - dash - grab. Any character can spam, but I've been seeing a lot of Kakashi's lately.



No way that attack is easy to dodge, block and is slow to start


----------



## Prowler (Nov 6, 2010)

I know I'm gonna sound retarded but I just unlocked "Support Type - Sasuke Uchiha (Kirin)"

but I already have the character and all unlocked, so wtf did I unlock?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 6, 2010)

I just found a new second main, my good friend Jugo.

His short and powerful combos can catch people off guard.
Not to mention his awakening were he goes bat shit insane one everyone.


----------



## Prowler (Nov 6, 2010)

oh shit, I just found out, sorry


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

i use Yamato when people use long range jutsus, like Fireball, Fire Dragon, Lighting Beast, etc and i unleashed my ultimate jutsu, almost always catches them off guard


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 6, 2010)

Prowler said:


> oh shit, I just found out, sorry



 LOL, knew that was coming. Different types are useful depending on how you intend to play.........or spam

 Two balance types, Sasuke and Minato get the support bar up once......cover fire. Don't even try to dodge that shit!!


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> LOL, knew that was coming. Different types are useful depending on how you intend to play.........or spam
> 
> Two balance types, Sasuke and Minato get the support bar up once......cover fire. Don't even try to dodge that shit!!



guard types are a must in my team, they help alot


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 6, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> i use Yamato when people use long range jutsus, like Fireball, Fire Dragon, Lighting Beast, etc and i unleashed my ultimate jutsu, almost always catches them off guard



 Yamato never gets used by anyone. Which is a shame his combos are cool. I love his Jutsu too spraying wood in their face never gets old. Don't underestimate Yamato wood.


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> Yamato never gets used by anyone. Which is a shame his combos are cool. I love his Jutsu too spraying wood in their face never gets old. Don't underestimate Yamato wood.



hell yeah those silly Sage Naruto Rasengans running towards Yamato "Hahahaha, eat wood bitch"


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKER. I hate Sage Naruto. Why? Because the only ones I ever come across lag like shit. And lag+Sage Naruto is RAGE. I was in a player match with someone who was only using Sage Naruto, I win, Taka Sasuke, I win, Killer Bee, I win, Sage Naruto, etc. So eventually, playing as kiba, I just trolled him hard. Fuck. Starting to hate the online


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 6, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> You're never on.




WRONG. I was on last night 



Miss Rose said:


> Tenten[even though she sucks xD]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Playing against the same characters, will get boring after a while.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 6, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Kamehamazing.
> 
> Not on atm, though.



K, I'll add you. 

I'm HidanUchiha 187


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry guys, my rent is over. Seven days, and I only reserved the last three for online play. At least I unlocked everyone and beat story mode. Still a Kiba User though. His interrupting skills unparalleled.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Playing against the same characters, will get boring after a while.



Lies, it doesn't get more fun than playing against.

- SM Naruto
- SM Naruto
- Sasuke
- Minato
- Minato
- SM Naruto
- Sasuke
- Deidara 
- SM Naruto
- Minato
- Itachi
- Itachi
- Minato
- Deidara
- Sasori?
- SM Naruto

*Rinse and repeat*


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

I met some guy and he and I were constantly playing different characters all the time, for about two hours, it was about perfect 50/50 win/loss ratio. If you can find someone like that then it's a BLAST.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2010)

Been playing since morning, but only at Chapter Five. Kakazu was the hardest fight so far. Sasuke vs Orochimaru and Sasuke vs Deidara deserve to be boss battles, Deidara is so epic in this game. 

Played two online games, won both with Hebi Sasuke. Deidara as support - win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I met some guy and he and I were constantly playing different characters all the time, for about two hours, it was about perfect 50/50 win/loss ration. If you can find someone like that then it's a BLAST.



The only people I've played that use different characters is people form here. I use/main Random so people love fighting me, especially since I refuse to use the overused characters online.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Lies, it doesn't get more fun than playing against.
> 
> - SM Naruto
> - SM Naruto
> ...



That's very kind of you making that list.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I'm doing pretty well so far. My record online is only 3-1, but that involves defeating a Sage Naruto. 
I pulled off a beautiful team jutsu in that match. Deidara, Naruto and Sasuke finishes it with Kirin. (:

At Chapter Five, but I'll stop for a bit. I want to savour this game, not rush it.
Also - if I don't get S rank in those boss battle missions, how do I redo them? I got S rank in every except the Orochimaru one...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> That's very kind of you making that list.



It took hard work and dedication just like using those characters do.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

I refuse to use Killer Bee, SM Naruto, any Sasuke, Minato, Deidara, Itachi.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2010)

Woo, done Chapter Five. Loved it. 

I'm looking now and it says I'll need around 600 000 SP? Wow, I'm only at like 250 000? Is there a faster way to get characters like Taka Sasuke, Lars, Minato, etc.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

You start to gain it much quicker down the line. I didn't even pay attention to that until after I beat the main story missions.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2010)

Echø said:


> You start to gain it much quicker down the line. I didn't even pay attention to that until after I beat the main story missions.



...I just beat Itachi, though. Two chapters left. D:
If I replay boss battles, can I get SP?

Oh, and honestly - I never use items in this game. People told me Kakazu can only be beat by bento boxes, but it was pretty easy. I dunno. I still have a ramen and paper bomb equipped from Chapter One, but like that's it.

I have like 8 more characters to unlock - Pain, Konan, Sage Naruto, Taka Sasuke, Killer Bee, Lars and Minato. I'll probably beat this by tomorrow and then play online with you guys.

Any of you mind if I add? I know I'm not a regular here, but I love this game. ;D


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

So, how do you know if you're completely done with the story mode missions (not the story, I've done that). I mean the village requests and such. I think I've done most if not all of them. I've only got Tonton's pearls & the ninja tools to accomplish.

How many missions are there in all?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ I asked that question previously. I can' recall the number though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2010)

I never used Bento or Ramen. Ever.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 6, 2010)

Same, game is pretty easy.. no need for those things.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2010)

*A new way of winning matches?*

I met this fighter recently... he was a Deidara user with Kakazu and Sasori as supports I think. I was Tenten with Sasuke and Hinata... (I would have chosen Itachi instead of Hinata, but he changed his choice from someone else to Deidara AFTER I'd confirmed my selection)

Well it was going well in terms of the fact that there was no lag.... we were pretty much even until I reached the ability to Awaken first. THEN suddenly everything changed. I think he was trying to prevent me from Awakening but his supports had been used up while I still had my supports, He kept pretending as if he was gonna disconnect. The 'Transmitting' sign kept coming on and off, then on and off, then on and off again till the end of the match! At first I seriously thought it was a sudden serious lag problem, but after I lost the match, he actually sent me a mail that said "Haha gotcha you thought I was gonna d/c right? noob!" or something to that extent. I ignored his mail of course, and blocked him. 

I really don't know what's going on with these people anymore. He was a player actually ranked higher than me... I'm Fujin and he was a Dojin.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I never used Bento or Ramen. Ever.



Are there different types of Bento or Ramen you can use during fights?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Are there different types of Bento or Ramen you can use during fights?



Ramen is only used to restore your health along with any team members that you may have with you. There are different bento in each shop in the village. The attributes they grant or strengthen depend on which type you decide to eat before battle.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2010)

Finished the Cursed Doll Quest. Had an epic fight, we both had 1 hit left. I was out of chakra, and he came at me hard. Tried to get away, but he landed a hit. So did rematch and romped the shit out of him. Also, missing 1 TonTon pearl. Feels like I have looked everywhere


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I met this fighter recently... he was a Deidara user with Kakazu and Sasori as supports I think. I was Tenten with Sasuke and Hinata... (I would have chosen Itachi instead of Hinata, but he changed his choice from someone else to Deidara AFTER I'd confirmed my selection)
> 
> Well it was going well in terms of the fact that there was no lag.... we were pretty much even until I reached the ability to Awaken first. THEN suddenly everything changed. I think he was trying to prevent me from Awakening but his supports had been used up while I still had my supports, He kept pretending as if he was gonna disconnect. The 'Transmitting' sign kept coming on and off, then on and off, then on and off again till the end of the match! At first I seriously thought it was a sudden serious lag problem, but after I lost the match, he actually sent me a mail that said "Haha gotcha you thought I was gonna d/c right? noob!" or something to that extent. I ignored his mail of course, and blocked him.
> 
> *I really don't know what's going on with these people anymore.* He was a player actually ranked higher than me... I'm Fujin and he was a Dojin.



Same. If they could sell their souls or mothers to win a match.....they would.

LOL, I know why he took Sasori and Kakuzu, unavoidable cheapness.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I met this fighter recently... he was a Deidara user with Kakazu and Sasori as supports I think. I was Tenten with Sasuke and Hinata... (I would have chosen Itachi instead of Hinata, but he changed his choice from someone else to Deidara AFTER I'd confirmed my selection)
> 
> Well it was going well in terms of the fact that there was no lag.... we were pretty much even until I reached the ability to Awaken first. THEN suddenly everything changed. I think he was trying to prevent me from Awakening but his supports had been used up while I still had my supports, He kept pretending as if he was gonna disconnect. The 'Transmitting' sign kept coming on and off, then on and off, then on and off again till the end of the match! At first I seriously thought it was a sudden serious lag problem, but after I lost the match, he actually sent me a mail that said "Haha gotcha you thought I was gonna d/c right? noob!" or something to that extent. I ignored his mail of course, and blocked him.
> 
> I really don't know what's going on with these people anymore. He was a player actually ranked higher than me... I'm Fujin and he was a Dojin.




What a pussy. He was probably like 14. This is why I treat all 14 yr olds that come into Gamestop like shit.


I figure they deserve it for something


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone here want to have some casuals? 

I rarely find players that don't spam and you guys all seem awesome.

PSN -- CookieFrog


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 7, 2010)

Question: where do you buy warp scrolls?
And also, how do I go back to Amegakure or the Uchiha hideout, or would those battle scrolls be at for instance, Tenchi Bridge?

I'm on the final chapter now. Epic Jiraiya battle.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Nov 7, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Question: where do you buy warp scrolls?
> And also, how do I go back to Amegakure or the Uchiha hideout, or would those battle scrolls be at for instance, Tenchi Bridge?
> 
> I'm on the final chapter now. Epic Jiraiya battle.



 The weapons store. I think you can only buy them once you finish pain arc. Once you finish a guy will be at the bridge and take you to Amegakure, though you can just teleport there.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't even play this game anymore.
Everyone i fight against automatically just starts ninja movement + spam throw.
Or  Rasengan spam
Or Shikamaru ougi spam

I have to end up chasing them around as they KnJ and ougi me in the back over and over.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 7, 2010)

The Item shop, yeah, for warp scrolls.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can't even play this game anymore.
> Everyone i fight against automatically just starts ninja movement + spam throw.
> Or  Rasengan spam
> Or Shikamaru ougi spam
> ...


I just got this game and so far I've been beating everyone with Deidara.
Just throw as much stuff their way so they can't charge or do rasengan's.
Try it


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 7, 2010)

So basically you've been spamming everyone with Deidara to the point where they can't get up.

You're exactly the type of user we've all been trying to avoid.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

Why can't we replay Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori 

it's like it isn't even on the list for replay


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Why can't we replay Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori
> 
> it's like it isn't even on the list for replay



It means you haven't found all the scrolls yet.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

Oooooh.

Okay, thanks.

Btw, I wanna play the cursed doll battle again too; is that possible?


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

how stupid


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> So basically you've been spamming everyone with Deidara to the point where they can't get up.
> 
> You're exactly the type of user we've all been trying to avoid.


Yup, and that's what you get when you put an overpowered character like that in the game.
But when someone choses a more balanced character I tend to go with Oro.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone can spam!

Any character! I've actually faced a SM Naruto who only used Rasengan once in the match. 

No fuma shuriken or ougi spam either.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 7, 2010)

To those of you looking to actually have coherent matches on the Playstation 3 system, free of having to worry about laggers, droppers, people spamming Kawarimi, ninjutsu, and blowing their assists everytime you get close to them. There is finally a solution!

The solution is the newly formed ps3 team named *Ichiraku4Ever*. They've had lots of success making the Naruto online card game more competitive than it was before, minus the obvious point boosting and are looking to do it again for the consoles. There are a few rules to keep the integrity of the game during matches. Message either LaSwagga on the PSN for questions or ICHIRAKU4EVER to become a part of the team.

They host tournaments.
Record Matches.
Posted your recorded matches on the their Youtube page if you send one.
and even have physical prizes for winning these tournaments! The biggest prize so far has been tickets to Anime Weekend Atlanta. But really, I know you may be skeptical but it can't hurt to try.

PSN-- * Ichiraku4Ever *
PSN-- * LaSwagga *


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2010)

> physical prizes for winning these tournaments!


 Yippie





Laix said:


> Anyone can spam!
> 
> Any character! I've actually faced a SM Naruto who only used Rasengan once in the match.
> 
> No fuma shuriken or ougi spam either.



True, but most of the time when I play, it's against one of my room mates or a friend so there isn't a lot of spamming going on. And you won't have any lag (huzzah!) :I

I'd like to master the tilting system though, haven't really figured that out. I know what to do but somehow when it actually happens it's more random then timed.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 7, 2010)

So these cursed dolls seem like a necessity. Will all 36 be available to fight after I beat Pain? Or is there more to it?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2010)

Found someone playing with Kakuzu who used a turbo controller, just stood there blocking the whole time and then kept shooting his support and jutsu once you were far away enough. So funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Found someone playing with Kakuzu who used a turbo controller, just stood there blocking the whole time and then kept shooting his support and jutsu once you were far away enough. So funny.



If I had a capture card I'd record all the idiots who do that and make a montage of it on youtube just to make fun of them.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2010)

Well.. 16-0 so far... making my way slowly to 50.. don't know if I want to stop right there or not though. then just get 20 losses and get it over with. Not a fan of ranked matches at all so far.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 4-2 online.

Guys, my Wanted List only shows 30 people. Will more come as time progresses? Or is 30 it? Damn, some of them get hard, since I do this without support.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I'm 4-2 online.
> 
> Guys, my Wanted List only shows 30 people. Will more come as time progresses? Or is 30 it? Damn, some of them get hard, since I do this without support.


Anything in single player can be beaten by spamming ougis.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 7, 2010)

Well said. I just keep Rasenshuriken-ing them. BUT I SWEAR, I'M NOT LIKE THAT ONLINE. 

Wow, I must suck. I can't get an S rank in the Itachi boss fight. Susano'o is so retarded, I forget how I beat it the first time. But, I'm trying to get all the trophies. I have all the characters except Hokage Naruto now, but that's quite simple, I just decided to take a break. Pretty happy, did most of it in a weekend. 

Taka Sasuke is fun to play with. I also like Hinata and Lee.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 7, 2010)

Uhm. Did ANYONE pay attention to my post?
Lol.
I swear, people bitch about having shitty online competition then completely ignore their way out of the issue.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Nov 7, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Sorry guys, my rent is over. Seven days, and I only reserved the last three for online play. At least I unlocked everyone and beat story mode. Still a Kiba User though. His interrupting skills unparalleled.



What's your PSN? Maybe it was me. I do that in player matches.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2010)

Im thinking of getting the game but how long is Story Mode?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Uhm. Did ANYONE pay attention to my post?
> Lol.
> I swear, people bitch about having shitty online competition then completely ignore their way out of the issue.


Nothing wrong with being skeptical about something that has been given a minimal amount of information on.
Perhaps explaining how "your" way is more balanced would have been far more benefitial to your cause.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 7, 2010)

No the guys name was like GX_something. I don't quite remember. Great guy, fun to match up with. I'd post his PSN but idk how he would see it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think I've ran into people with turbo controllers and if so, I can't tell.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 7, 2010)

Me ethier.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2010)

You see them twitch a LOT, throws don't work, jutsu don't work, and even after they appear behind you, they will twitch some more.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2010)

I probably ran into a couple of players who used turbo controllers based on those descriptions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 7, 2010)

I saw someone doing that once before, he guarded like nuts....


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

I've ran into a bunch of them, it's completely hilarious and very sad at the exact same time.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 7, 2010)

*Ichiraku Forever! Spam Free PS3 NUNS2 Community!*


Tired of dealing with morons on ranked and player matches spamming throws, assists, ninjutsu and Ougi's. How about intentional lag, and droppers? Or maybe having the substitution buttons on auto-fire online? No matter what the issue is, fret no more!

*Team Ichiraku4Ever* has started back up and are looking to build a fun, mildly competitive community welcoming people of all skills to come and show what they have. This is not a clan, this is not a show of egos. We all want to play and have fun with a game we've waited so long to have online gameplay with.

Tournaments will be organized, hosted, and ran every Saturday unless otherwise noted. Single character tournaments, 3v3 tournaments, and Team (player based) tournaments. All with physical prizes. (The most popular prize being 2 tickets to Atlanta's A.W.A. convention for all 3 days.) We host on-console chatrooms (saturday only), and an IRC chat as well.

The youtube page will host recorded matches, in depth explanations of combos, assists and their strengths and weaknesses, and character specific strategies and the best ways to defend against them. 



PSN- Ichiraku4Ever

Please send all messages, and questions to Ichiraku4Ever.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 7, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Nothing wrong with being skeptical about something that has been given a minimal amount of information on.
> Perhaps explaining how "your" way is more balanced would have been far more benefitial to your cause.



Its not a matter of my way being "better", its a matter of preserving the bit of fun thats left in this game and making the effort the join a cause that could leave you having a much more worth while experience while playing the game. If you want an indepth explanation of what Ichiraku4Ever is, look at the thread that I posted. But honestly, sitting in this thread bitching and complaining about how annoying the people online for this game can be is not going to solve the issue.

Try actively seeking out the resolution, for a change.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 7, 2010)

> Ichiraku Forever! Spam Free PS3 NUNS2 Community!


I'll join a spam free community when i get the Ps3 Version.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuckin online, if you start getting to the top in rankings all you end up fighting are SM Naruto's or anyone who can spam an explosive..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 7, 2010)

Rank doesn't determine who you play.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Rank doesn't determine who you play.



When you fight higher ranked people you get less originality, it doesn't determine who you play, but it's still frustrating..


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm on XBL right now if anyone wants to fight.

Gamertag: Kamehamazing


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm still allowed to use only jutsu right?


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd like to know which of you retarded mods decided to move my thread into this one.
I'd think that with all the Naruto UNS2 clan threads there are floating around, this one would be allowed to stay up as well.

This fucking forum gets more and more ass-backwards as the years go by.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm online right now if anybody wants to play. My PSN may be full so just message me. 

PSN - *CookieFrog*


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> I'd like to know which of you retarded mods decided to move my thread into this one.
> I'd think that with all the Naruto UNS2 clan threads there are floating around, this one would be allowed to stay up as well.
> 
> This fucking forum gets more and more ass-backwards as the years go by.



It actually belonged in the ad section and not the gaming section, but I guess a fusion works to.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll ask again, is it normal for my Wanted List to only have 30 characters? I beat Pain, but  I read somewhere that it's 35?


----------



## DanE (Nov 8, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I'll ask again, is it normal for my Wanted List to only have 30 characters? I beat Pain, but  I read somewhere that it's 35?



the wanted list increases ones you beat enough of does first 30, it goes up to 38 i think, if it doesnt increase well i dont know


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> I'd like to know which of you retarded mods decided to move my thread into this one.
> I'd think that with all the Naruto UNS2 clan threads there are floating around, this one would be allowed to stay up as well.
> 
> This fucking forum gets more and more ass-backwards as the years go by.



I think it has to go to the ad board.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> I'd like to know which of you retarded mods decided to move my thread into this one.
> I'd think that with all the Naruto UNS2 clan threads there are floating around, this one would be allowed to stay up as well.
> 
> This fucking forum gets more and more ass-backwards as the years go by.



You weren't striving to make a clan you were striving for a spam-free community, and a mod decided that's what we're doing in this thread as well. Fucking complain about something else, jesus


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You weren't striving to make a clan you were striving for a spam-free community, and a mod decided that's what we're doing in this thread as well. Fucking complain about something else, jesus



Lol, someone complaining about me having a complaint in a thread where all everyone has done is complain.

 The irony is tangible.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Lol, someone complaining about me having a complaint in a thread where all everyone has done is complain.
> 
> The irony is tangible.



Please don't start something in this thread. Even if it was moved, you've just been spamming the forum with your ad, and if nobody joined the first... why they going to join the second? 
*
Anyway, on topic,*

Does anyone else here main Temari?


----------



## JustOwnin (Nov 8, 2010)

Cheap doesn't exist. To every system there is the most efficient way of working within that system. Why label people who realize this and do this cheap or spammers? Complaining wont' get you wins. Actign as if you've taken the moral high ground by not using strategies that are inherent to the game just because you think they aren ot fair when they can be easily overcome when a little bit of thought won't get you wins.

Realizing that if its in the game use it and playing most efficiently will get you wins. Seriously, if people don't complain about how the game is played, they either quit or cheat. I have seldom met anyone who does not fall in such a category.

In the end, people can play the game however they want with whoever they want. 

But playing in the most efficient mannor the game should be played just makes sense. Your playing free of all limitations. But when you limit yourself to not doing things inside the game you are not free of all limitations and your skill level can only get so high.

Transcend this belief system. Realize the truth. Or continue to lose and complain.

It's your choice.



360: i JustOwnin i
PSN: JustOwnin
I have the game for both systems. 

(spelling errors exist)


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

... It is just a game. Why does this sound like a sports lecture?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 8, 2010)

> Cheap doesn't exist. To every system there is the most efficient way of working within that system.


Cheap is when you haven't got the skill to actually use a character, but instead _spam_[as in repeatedly do the same thing over and over again] just to win, because you value winning over actually playing. If you're like that good for you, but this "cheap doesn't exist" bullshit is just that. Bullshit.




> Why label people who realize this and do this cheap or spammers?


Because that's what they do. They come up with one strategy that dumbs the system down and they rinse and repeat it. That's not playing and enjoying the game. It's being fucking stupid for imaginary points and ranks.



> Complaining wont' get you wins.


Wins aren't the priority here in most people's minds. It's having a fun and entertaining fight. Not just winning. This is why we don't fight people like you, who think it's all winwinwin and do whatever you have to to win. Which is fucking dumb. Way to label yourself as a cheap spammer.



> Actign as if you've taken the moral high ground by not using strategies that are inherent to the game just because you think they aren ot fair when they can be easily overcome when a little bit of thought won't get you wins.


So now you get to define what we think is cheap? Deidara spamming long range so every time you stand up you get blasted is cheap, and spamming. There's no easy thinking that gets around this. Minato users with jiraiya and Sage Naruto as support who spam rasengan are just spamming. "strategies inherent to the game"? You're sugarcoating "spamming".



> Realizing that if its in the game use it and playing most efficiently will get you wins. Seriously, if people don't complain about how the game is played, they either quit or cheat. I have seldom met anyone who does not fall in such a category.


So you too fall into this category. Because the most fun I've had with this game is playing against someone of equal amounts of skill who do everything but spam to win. They use different characters with unique supports, and may the best man win without being cheap. I.E. without overusing a single move, without constantly using the same thing over and over just to win. There's no fun in SPAM GATSUUGA FOR POINTS. 



> In the end, people can play the game however they want with whoever they want.


Yet here you are telling us we're wrong.



> But playing in the most efficient mannor the game should be played just makes sense. Your playing free of all limitations. But when you limit yourself to not doing things inside the game you are not free of all limitations and your skill level can only get so high.


MASHING THE SAME BUTTONS ISN'T SKILL. Skill is realizing that there are parts of the game that are broken, and avoiding those, and still being amazing at the game. I fought a guy with Sasori and he WIPED THE FLOOR WITH ME. Do you know why? Because he was good. Good doesn't entail button mashing or spamming. It means he knew how to use his character within the limitations he felt were sportsmanlike. And, those limits I too felt were sportsmanlike.



> Transcend this belief system. Realize the truth. Or continue to lose and complain.


Or stop being a giant cock so more people will play with you. 



> (spelling errors exist)


So does time, which you obviously had enough of to type this message, and so you probably could've spent the extra ten seconds scanning for spelling errors. In the same manner; spellcheck also exists.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2010)

Have it, been playing it, awful game to be honest. It's like dragon ball z budokai 3 really just meh, don't really see the big deal about it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a fun button masher for the fans.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah this game is fun as hell. I'm really stuck on who to main in between Hinata, Asuma, Konan and Killer Bee my absolute favorites.

Anyways I mainly use Hinata online. My biggest pet peeve

Hinata *any support member* OKAY!
Person switches from Sasuke to Deidera.
FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Damn I hate Deidera, how the hell am I suppose to get in close to him? >.>


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2010)

There are a lot of ways.

Side dash and lot a support interrupt him and dash in.

Double dash to him when he aircombo-ing.

Characters with ougis like Kirin take allot of them by surprise.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

DedValve said:


> Ah this game is fun as hell. I'm really stuck on who to main in between Hinata, Asuma, Konan and Killer Bee my absolute favorites.
> 
> Anyways I mainly use Hinata online. My biggest pet peeve
> 
> ...



Ougi him.


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by DedValve
> Ah this game is fun as hell. I'm really stuck on who to main in between Hinata, Asuma, Konan and Killer Bee my absolute favorites.
> 
> Anyways I mainly use Hinata online. My biggest pet peeve
> ...



well i am no expert but the strategy i use against Deidera works decently well. Pick a character, if you have to to choose which is best against him then i advice either Sasuke (Kirin but normal is ok as well) or Itachi. But if you're like me and wanna stick to your favorite character then either one is fine. But as for Supports go, use Sasuke (normal or kirin) and Kakuzu (Itachi is fine too but i find Kakuzu Triple Fireball makes it harder for him to dodge). Have them both as Attack Support Type's and when the battle starts, get as far away from Deidera as possible. when he begins to spam his attacks, just keep running around in a circle and dodge them while using you're supports that both shoot fire style jutsus. Make sure to move away from the spot you use the support to draw Deidera's attack towards you so it wont hit the support and send him away befor he can unlease their jutsu. Like the problem with most characters who begin a combo, its hard for them to stop right away when their in the middle of it. This means when Deidera begins spamming his attacks on ya, you're supports will more then likely always hit Deidera and knock him to the ground while dealing damage. You can use this chance to get close in and attack but careful with his supports. In the other hand, you can just keep running around and use youre supports everytime he begins to spam his long distance attacks. Reason i say to stay far away from him is cause if he is close enough or in mid range he can just use his grab, Jutsu or that one move where the clay bird drills your ass and their harder to dodge. Also, because you're be using the supports so much, the level bar will go up quickly and deal extra damage to him when he gets hit from the fire balls cause it sends him flying. For close range fighter characters, this is great cause it sends him straight to you for a combo but if dont want to be close then just dash back away from him. I also find when you have a full level bar actived that performing a team ougi always gets him when he is in the middle of his combo, evern if the attacks hit ya while you run towards him for the ougi, it does'nt affect ya and he'll usaully get hit. Of course this takes some time to get right but i win most of my my matches against Deidera this way and i always main as Pain. 



Laix said:


> Please don't start something in this thread. Even if it was moved, you've just been spamming the forum with your ad, and if nobody joined the first... why they going to join the second?
> *
> Anyway, on topic,*
> 
> Does anyone else here main Temari?



My main is Pain cause he is my favorite all time Villain and i really like him. But i been thinking of my 2nd main and i wanted it to be a long distance fighter cause i find them really fun. I dont like using Deidera for reasons that should be clear by now. There is already plenty of TenTen fans and honesty i aint too good with her. So i was stuck between Shino who i like and Temari who i also like. I find that Shino was more of mid range fighter since his long range attacks are abit slow and dont have a very big range. Also i wanted to have a female character in my list and i was stuck between Temari and Konan. So to make this short lol, i also main Temari but i honestly cant say i have mastered her yet so any advice would be helpful.  If you or anyone else would like to have a friendly battle then i'll be happy to play, dont worry, i dont spam Sage Naruto's  . 

PSN ID: Tri-Edge

Main's for Rank Battles: 
1. Pain
2. Temari
3. ????

Main's for friendly matches:

1. Anyone really

I finally got the platinum trophy so i'll be able to do more free battles from no onw ^-^ .


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Tenten's awesome. Her neutral square combo always catches people off guard with that fuuma.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Tenten's awesome. Her neutral square combo always catches people off guard with that fuuma.



It does mayor guard chip damage too.


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 8, 2010)

By the way, could anyone provide me a high quality screencap or picture of the start of Pain's Ougi from the game ?. Its the one where you see all six pains (With the Female Animal Path) in the pose they took when they fought against pervy sage. they do it right befor they perform the Ougi but you can only see it if you're watching it in you're Collection or if you perform a Team Ougi with Pain.  Been looking for one everywhere and its been kinda a pain (no pun intended) and it be great if its with the Hidden Rain Village (Upper) background. 

as for TenTen, she is fun to use, its not that i dislike her or anything but i dont think there is alot of people who use Temari... or maybe their both characters alot of people seem to skip over. Tho Temari is hotest by far and unlike most of the female characters, she aint taking crap from anyone.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Wall of text about spamming




Oh, I agree with this full-heartily. 



> Deidara spamming long range so every time you stand up you get blasted is cheap, and spamming.





> Minato users with jiraiya and Sage Naruto as support who spam rasengan are just spamming.





> There's no fun in SPAM GATSUUGA FOR POINTS.



Oh my God....it's like...you've been playing THE EXACT. SAME. PEOPLE. I HAVE! 



Which makes it feel that much better when I find away around their so-called "system" and pierce right through it with Tenten's mighty drill


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Please don't start something in this thread. Even if it was moved, you've just been spamming the forum with your ad, and if nobody joined the first... why they going to join the second?
> *
> Anyway, on topic,*
> 
> Does anyone else here main Temari?




How have I been *spamming* the forum with an ad when i've only posted twice about it? I'm not trying to "get anything started", I just find it completely idiotic that you people would rather sit here and argue with people like "Justownin" who clearly approves of the very thing that you all dislike, rather than stopping the complaints and doing something to have fun with the game.

Seems to me like you guys would RATHER play the same cheap shit over and over again. And if thats what you want? Cool. Go for it. But you also relinquish any right to complain about anything that you have to deal with from this point on. You chose to fight that, now deal with it and man up.

*My offer still stands for those of you who aren't too painfully retarded to realize that there is a solution to your discontent.*


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Please just get out. Everyone is having a nice conversation and your giving beef. Just get in that bin and be done with it.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Please just get out. Everyone is having a nice conversation and your giving beef. Just get in that bin and be done with it.



SURPRISE!!!

You have nothing of any real value to add to my response!!!! YAAAYYY.

I'm not adding beef, i'm offering help and desperately trying to understand why you all would rather keep dealing with your issue. So, yeah. My conversation with you is over. You may resume crying about UNS2 now.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Look seriously.

Your swearing in your posts, getting mad... just because I said you should stop advertising so much? 

Please just end this discussion and talk about NUNS2, not having an argument with someone you don't know over the internet.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Look seriously.
> 
> Your swearing in your posts, getting mad... just because I said you should stop advertising so much?
> 
> Please just end this discussion and talk about NUNS2, not having an argument with someone you don't know over the internet.




I curse because thats how I speak and not once have I gotten angry. Who are any of you to me, that I would allow your ignorance to anger me? Also, because its clear you live in la-la-land, this entire discussion has been about NUNS2 and not once has it derived from it until this very post. I'm pretty sure you couldn't tell because you obviously can't read either. So there, I did you a favor.


Welcome to the forum, 0'10er. Your lack of logic means everything, and nothing at the same time.

*Edit*: LOL!!! How dare you call me angry, try to claim i'm just arguing on the internet with people I don't know and then even have the nerve to add the  smiley to make it look funny to you and then go RIGHT BEHIND YOURSELF AND NEG REP ME?

   

If thats not the most contradictory, moronic thing on NF I don't know what is.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

Video Games?


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it me, or is Kisame rarely used? Does anyone actually main him?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 8, 2010)

Now that he's said the conversation with all of us is over, I'm curious to see how much self control he has to not post in here again.

On another note, I'm still lamenting over the fact that there was no online version of the jiraiya vs Pain fight. I.E. like a 1v1v1v1 match or a 2v2 match or something like it.

EDIT: That didn't take long.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Is it me, or is Kisame rarely used? Does anyone actually main him?


^^ His chakra denial is useless since everyone just runs away and spams jutsu.
Unless you can find somebody that actually uses combos and not grabs on every KnJ they make, He sucks.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

^Just like there wasn't any destructible enviroments, air battles ... the story mode just proves it COULD work. But CC2 eh...

@Akatsuki

Your right. However, recently, people have been punishing combos a lot with KNJ into ougi. That wouldn't be a problem if you could stop combo-ing once KNJ'd, but of course...


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> SURPRISE!!!
> 
> You have nothing of any real value to add to my response!!!! YAAAYYY.
> 
> I'm not adding beef, i'm offering help and desperately trying to understand why you all would rather keep dealing with your issue. So, yeah. My conversation with you is over. You may resume crying about UNS2 now.



You're extremely disrespectful and dont seem to have very much patience despite you being well lirate and claiming to just having a friendly debate. I agree when going into a game,evern more so with a fighter. That sticking with what works best to win would be the more logical choice, that is if you simply just want that, to win. Now i am not gonna tell you what you should or what you should'nt be doing in the game cause its not my place. But to say there is no such thing is as cheap is untrue. There is something that some game developers call "balance" and this what certain aspects of the game have lost. For example, alot of people dislike Sage Naruto cause he is overpowered and i happen to agree regardless of how cool i think he is. Now playing as Sage Naruto might be the logical choice if you're aim is having the highest chances of winning but that does'nt mean its always fair game. 

The term "balance" would'nt exist if the only thing that mattered was picking the best character and move to win because clearly they have worked really hard on other things for people to try out. The correct view is having a game that there is no define line on whats the best way to win but more on what one could strategy's with the vast amount of aspect that the game has to offer. For example, the people who is working on Mortal Kombat is trying really hard to make every character have their fair share of weakness and strength to prevent a sage naruto in their game. Evern other games do this with a good example being MMO's like World of Warcraft. Many times a class is greatly overpowered and have to be toned down. 

To the point, some stuff about Naruto Shippude Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is cheap regardless if you believe in it or not and that takes the fun from the game when people abuse that aspect of it. 

Now if you dont agree with me thats fine, i could care less. But clearly the debate about this was over heating and was getting people on edge. This is why Laix kindly (at first) asked you to drop the subject. If you happen to find anyone that would like to debate on you over the topic with out starting a flame war then fine. But dont push others into it and then demand from them to share you're Opinion.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Ech? said:


> *Now that he's said the conversation with all of us is over, I'm curious to see how much self control he has to not post in here again.*
> 
> On another note, I'm still lamenting over the fact that there was no online version of the jiraiya vs Pain fight. I.E. like a 1v1v1v1 match or a 2v2 match or something like it.
> 
> EDIT: That didn't take long.



First of all, i'm a girl.
Second of all, I said my conversation with Laix is over. Not all of you. 
I tried to help, my help was met with ignorance. 

Don't get too excited kids. The troll train is just getting started.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm at 25-1! 25 more wins.. and 19 more losses! I lost to a Gatsuga first time around. Knew I should have picked Deidara instead of Shikamaru.
I've come to the decision that I'll stop playing ranked once my wins reach 50, and then just get 20 losses because to be a good player you have to lose.. according to the trophies.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

I hate Gatsuga spam. So easy to dodge then so easy to get hit...


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> First of all, i'm a *girl*.
> Second of all, I said my conversation with Laix is over. Not all of you.
> I tried to help, my help was met with ignorance.
> 
> Don't get too excited kids. The troll train is just getting started.


That's not what your signature says!


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

JazzPocket said:


> *WALL OF TEXT*



Too Long, Almost didn't read.

I did read enough to tell you that i'm not being disrespectful at all. I just come from a community where we treat cry babies like cry babies after they turn down our help..

Thank God for SRK.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> That's not what your signature says!



Alright, here comes the ignorant bigotry!!
Yep, this thread is definitely going in a direction I like.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it's best to just leave. 

Just to stop a flame war.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> I think it's best to just leave.
> 
> Just to stop a flame war.



Wow, I actually agree with that. Peace out.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 8, 2010)

^He has a point.

You did start all this, *General Summer* when you got upset over your thread being merged. It did pertain to this game, didn't it? Don't be so mad. Heck, you might have even gotten more views that way. I for one would have never saw the post if it wasn't merged. I go to this thread through my recent posts, so I don't even see the general gaming section before this thread.

Can we please just drop the whole ordeal and move on with what's really important? How good it feels to rip Sasuke a new one with Tenten?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ When are you usually playing?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillax my friends.


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 8, 2010)

*anyone want to play ultimate storm*

im on xbox 360 and i like to pick a bunch of different chars even tho sometimes yondaime even tho im not really good wit him and i need new controller my button sticks for substitions but i like to play for fun and variety my sn is sbrown115


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 8, 2010)

i am about to get on so if ne one wants to play and mix up  chars just add me i will be going on in like ten minutes and i wont quit and i will pick a bunch of differnt chars to mix it up i just have prob kwarrimai cuz my buttons but i am still alright also if u play as sage naruto wit konan as support when she gets them trapped in her paper tornado u can hit them wit sm naruto frs when they r stuck in it


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

flashyondy said:


> i am about to get on so if ne one wants to play and mix up  chars just add me i will be going on in like ten minutes and i wont quit and i will pick a bunch of differnt chars to mix it up i just have prob kwarrimai cuz my buttons but i am still alright also if u play as sage naruto wit konan as support when she gets them trapped in her paper tornado u can hit them wit sm naruto frs when they r stuck in it



Happened to me today actually, thought it was a one time bug cause the match was somewhat laggy.


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Too Long, Almost didn't read.
> 
> I did read enough to tell you that i'm not being disrespectful at all. I just come from a community where we treat cry babies like cry babies after they turn down our help..
> 
> Thank God for SRK.



I dont agree and i dont see what your'e trying to do to help at all. But i did what i could.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 8, 2010)

*PLEASE HELP.*
I've defeated 32 of the Cursed Dolls, but my Wanted List is full. The mission says there is 37.
What do I do? D:


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

You mean you have only 32 listed, but there are 37?

Complete some of the story.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm done the story...

Urgh, this is so frustrating. I even talked to the guy again and did a few side missions. I want to clear Fragment. WHAT THE HELL MAN.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

Come to think of it.

Winning with Deidara is actually kind of fun. There is nothing better than spamming the square button until they die. I hate to be like that, but uh. I tried to help. If you can't help, might as well be the problem!


----------



## GeneralSummer (Nov 8, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I'm done the story...
> 
> Urgh, this is so frustrating. I even talked to the guy again and did a few side missions. I want to clear Fragment. WHAT THE HELL MAN.



That means you need to walk out of Konoha some, a little bird will come to you and give you another letter. That letter will contain the next locations to the last few cursed Dolls. Happy findings.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Come to think of it.
> If you can't help, might as well be the problem!



That's the spirit.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> That means you need to walk out of Konoha some, a little bird will come to you and give you another letter. That letter will contain the next locations to the last few cursed Dolls. Happy findings.



Walk out of Konoha? You sure? I'll try that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Come to think of it.
> 
> Winning with Deidara is actually kind of fun. There is nothing better than spamming the square button until they die. I hate to be like that, but uh. I tried to help. If you can't help, might as well be the problem!


Yeah, Deidara is fun, though I can't recall the last time I lost to a Deidara user, because once you figure him out, he's a piece of cake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Deidara is *free*, it doesn't take long to catch on to his pattern and pick him apart. All I ever said is he's annoying as fuck but I can be annoying too when people deserve it.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Deidara is *free*, it doesn't take long to catch on to his pattern and pick him apart. All I ever said is he's annoying as fuck but I can be annoying too when people deserve it.



I'm sure people aren't too fond of my Shikamaru either...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I'm sure people aren't too fond of my Shikamaru either...



I never fought you but unless your one of those guys who sit there twitching like their retarded to land KNJ, you shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I never fought you but unless your one of those guys who sit there twitching like their retarded to land KNJ, you shouldn't be that bad.



No, just had someone who's a Mizukage rage quit on me... I barely have 10k points she had over 100k... platinumgirl or something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 8, 2010)

Obtaining the titles is the biggest pain in the butt isnt? Here we go >.< 
And yeah, sometimes the guys with huge crap load of points tend to rage quite so they dont loose points. Its funny considering that the top ranked guys hacked and have like 2 wins and 1 loose.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't been playing this game... but it appears you guys are still up and active.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Obtaining the titles is the biggest pain in the butt isnt? Here we go >.<
> And yeah, sometimes the guys with huge crap load of points tend to rage quite so they dont loose points. Its funny considering that the top ranked guys hacked and have like 2 wins and 1 loose.



I've seen some guys with like 7 disconnects... that's why I'm stopping at 50, cause rankings are a joke.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not stopping the ranking untill I become hokage.


----------



## Ito (Nov 8, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I'm not stopping the ranking untill I become hokage.



Good luck with that one.  Be sure to post a picture when you achieve it.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2010)

What's the highest rank?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ It's Hero.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

They should of made the highest rank Academy Teacher just to mind-fuck people.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I'm just happy with staying a Jonin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralSummer said:


> Too Long, Almost didn't read.
> 
> I did read enough to tell you that i'm not being disrespectful at all. I just come from a community where we treat cry babies like cry babies after they turn down our help..
> 
> Thank God for SRK.



SRK?

They would completely disagree with your stance on how the game should be played.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 9, 2010)

Laix said:


> Tenten's awesome. Her neutral square combo always catches people off guard with that fuuma.



YEAH!!!! And I love the way her explosive kunai fly out and follow an airborne or jumping opponent with the left/ right combo (although that's like the longest combo of the four). Hey btw have you tried her Square combos during Awakening? There was once when I did her UP combo during Awakening and 5 blasting spheres came out! But ever since then I've only managed to get one at the end of her Up combo.

And it's really VERY cool when you do her jutsu, and her blasting spheres catch an opponent off guard and blast him/ her into the air THREE SEPARATE times with one jutsu. It's amazing.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess I'll have to try her out sometime.. I just know I don't do so well when I play with her. Man, the higher the rank people are the more rage quitting ensues.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 9, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I guess I'll have to try her out sometime.. I just know I don't do so well when I play with her. Man, the higher the rank people are the more rage quitting ensues.



This is true, people with high ranks will always bitch out and disconnect when you kill them. 

That is why it is so satisfying to kill them before they get the chance.

What's even more satisfying, is messages they send you when they lose.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 9, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I guess I'll have to try her out sometime.. I just know I don't do so well when I play with her. Man, the higher the rank people are the more rage quitting ensues.



SO TRUE!!!!!! I see more and more 3/10 to 5/10 among the higher level ranks, AND their frequency levels using Minato, SM Naruto, Itachi, Deidara etc are very high


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I got my 50 wins.. now to lose some matches.. and I'll be all set. This one guys had like... 6/10 and it's only 1:30 after midnight... when it resets.

Got my 20 losses finally... I think this was harder then getting the 50 wins..
Well.. my impressions of the multiplayer.. KNJ breaks the game. Would have been perfectly fine without it. 
After I switched the KNJ button to the R1 and L1 it was really easy to KNJ. 
Combos are useless in the game, easy to counter, and don't do nearly as much damage as they should for the risk involved. 

Chakra Dash + Ougi is also broken for some characters, Shikamaru, Kiba and so forth. 
Attacking doesn't pay off in this game, defending is much more rewarding and as such doesn't make the game balanced. 

Few ways the game can be exploited, and the puppet masters are too hard to deal with in my opinion, unless you use cheap tactics. 
People rage quit too much and the online ranking is a joke. 

I've actually had fun playing with some high ranks because they wouldn't use cheap methods, but then again these are the people with like 300 wins and 200 losses or something so they don't rage quit, probably just play for fun, which is probably ruined by other characters. 

Lag is an issue at times, but usually it's fine. When it's an issue, playing with character that require precise timing like Shikamaru is very difficult. Playing against Deidara in such conditions is unbearable. 

In the long run, the only thing that ruins the game in my opinion is the KNJ. Uses barely any chakra which replenishes quickly, if it was something that required like.. 1/4 of the chakra bar it would have been fine, since there would be some balance. 

I shall go get the rest of the titles and then put the game away on the shelf, wait until Storm 3. 
I'm up for games at any point, don't be afraid to invite me. 

That's my 2 cents.

Edit: Oh yeah, and the game was fun given what it is.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ When are you usually playing?



I'm usually one Tues and Thurs nights, then it just depends on my work schedule for the weekend. It's just been a bad time lately because school has just been racking me back and forth for the past few months, and I've had project after project after freaking project and I just want to freaking pull my hair out and beat someone to death with my hair-filled fists while screaming my lungs out at the top of a freaking mountain.


But...yeah....Tuesday and Thursday nights are when I try to get on. For the weekends it just depends when I work. I'm usually one for a bit Sunday afternoons, too. My Live schedule is basically a hodge-podge hell of a mess that would drive anyone crazy. 


But then again...I do live life on the edge like that 




EDIT: >mfw I realize that Tenten has multiple combos and I've only been using the typical "BBBBBBB OH GOD I GOTTA KILL THE B BUTTON"


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm usually one Tues and Thurs nights, then it just depends on my work schedule for the weekend. It's just been a bad time lately because school has just been racking me back and forth for the past few months, and I've had project after project after freaking project and I just want to freaking pull my hair out and beat someone to death with my hair-filled fists while screaming my lungs out at the top of a freaking mountain.
> 
> 
> But...yeah....Tuesday and Thursday nights are when I try to get on. For the weekends it just depends when I work. I'm usually one for a bit Sunday afternoons, too. My Live schedule is basically a hodge-podge hell of a mess that would drive anyone crazy.
> ...


So does Deidara.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

I wouldn't know. From what I've seen people only use the X button for him.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 9, 2010)

Ito said:


> Good luck with that one.  Be sure to post a picture when you achieve it.



I'm almost there I right now I'm Aide to The 5 Kage. with 200000 bp


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

So any other tips on getting the letter for the last 5 cursed dolls? Someone suggested leaving Konoha, but that sounds weird since I was out of Konoha the entire time...


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> So any other tips on getting the letter for the last 5 cursed dolls? Someone suggested leaving Konoha, but that sounds weird since I was out of Konoha the entire time...



I just walked around and the bird would eventually bring a letter as soon as I entered a new screen.


So, shouldn't Kakashi/Jiraiya/Minato be a special team?!


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm surprised Sasuke, Itachi and Tobi aren't a team.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

anyone wanna play right now on Ps3 vs me?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I'm almost there I right now I'm Aide to The 5 Kage. with 200000 bp



Talk to me when you hit 1,000,000 Bp.


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 9, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm usually one Tues and Thurs nights, then it just depends on my work schedule for the weekend. It's just been a bad time lately because school has just been racking me back and forth for the past few months, and I've had project after project after freaking project and I just want to freaking pull my hair out and beat someone to death with my hair-filled fists while screaming my lungs out at the top of a freaking mountain.
> 
> 
> But...yeah....Tuesday and Thursday nights are when I try to get on. For the weekends it just depends when I work. I'm usually one for a bit Sunday afternoons, too. My Live schedule is basically a hodge-podge hell of a mess that would drive anyone crazy.
> ...



TenTen, Deidara, Temari, and Shino all have different combo's by switching to the shuriken button for long distance while their close range combo's are very limited.


----------



## JustOwnin (Nov 9, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Cheap is when you haven't got the skill to actually use a character, but instead _spam_[as in repeatedly do the same thing over and over again] just to win, because you value winning over actually playing. If you're like that good for you, but this "cheap doesn't exist" bullshit is just that. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes yes. We are in united in many things my good sir. This online game really is full of alot of things.

People either quit out of the game(which happens more in this game than it has in any other game i have EVER played), lag purposely, or complain about the strategies you are using. 

There are some of who don't do any of this, they just sit back and accept the game as it is, enjoy it, and play it. And all is well.

Also I agree with you Echo on the whole imaginary points that do and mean nothing. of course, there is nothi wrong with carin about your points or taking pride in yhour points.   But to me, all my points mean is that I can get good people to accept my matches. Sure there is of course the arguement of bla bla bla you have to be able to beat people to get these many points but at the same time you could just play unskilled people and bla bla bla. But in the end, you decide whatever anything means to you.


With all that being said I'd like to say that my post is NOT completely about what wins. It is too about fun. Yes, you can have fun playing the game your way. Or anyway for that matter. 

But I believe there is an inherent weakness in understanding programmed into the very bases of what is considered "cheap" or "spamming."


And it is very simple. SELDOM in any fighting game is the reckless throwing out of one move so powerful, so overcoming, so absolutely unbeatable to the highest extent of application that it simply CANNOT be overcome by any way shape and form. 

In most cases, and in all cases in this game when someone does the same move over and over why are they looked down upon? Even if it's a move that's easily punishable, easily avoidable, or with many inherent weaknesses.

People will use many labels that mean wrong like your cheap or your "abusing" the same move over and over again.

But why are you shifting the blame? 

It is YOU who cannot overcome the move. It is YOU who, even KNOWING that the move is coming. Because of course, you have him all figured out, he's doing the SAME thing. it is now up to you to stop what he's doing. Because clearly, if he is doing the same move over and over again, he is PREDICTABLE as such DEFEATABLE. 

But that is not what happens. To often do people simply don't go to the next step becaues there busy complaining. They don't have enough understanding of the game to move on. 

In the end, it falls on you to stop whatever strategy your opponent is throwin at you. 


Because something happens when you get to this level. Strategies begin evolving. After each person overcomes the other persons strategy which is the most efficient strategy counter strategies have to be created. Then ocounters to that strategy is created. Then through simply playing the game at this level the mindgame level of the game is understood. 

No longer is someone doing the same thing over and over again mindlessly, no longer is one strategy the only thing they are doing. Because your opponent has stopped that, it was predictable, and you play at high levels of the game.

This too is fun.


This is what I speak of. Elder fighting game communities know this. the street fighter, tekken, soulcalibur, and kof high level communities understand that their is no cheap. That all strategies have a counter. 

They accept that if they are going to play the game. They accept everything in this game. They know that playing the game at the most efficient level will lead to maximum fun because when you put a limit on what can be done there is a limit in the mind game that is self imposed. But when there is no limit then the mind game is not imposed at all and the game begins to recreate itself a new as you play more and more and begin to understand more and more. 

So they play it efficiently, and it is beautiful.



I donot lag purposely, I donot complain about the strategies being used by my opponent, and I do not quit. I have never done this in fighting games online, because it is pointless. Being top on the leader boards don't make you the best in the game. 

So I make appeal to this community. Instead of complaining, just try to overcome, try to use your strategy to the best of it's ability. You will say "i'm bein cheap." But someone good will then counter your strategy. And then you will have to grow and then the journey of beauty will begin.

You can either complain about it or overcome it and grow, but you can't do both.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

So I got all 37 cursed dolls, and then the retard makes me fight two more battles and then leaves. So now I have to find him? Is this the Cursed Sage Mode Naruto I'll have to face?

When can I expect that letter?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 9, 2010)

SPOILER

You go to Orochimaru's hideout, but not yet. Tsunade talks to you first. Then you go through Orochimaru's hideout fighting different people, Jiraiya, etc, and eventually Cursed Sage Naruto.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> So I got all 37 cursed dolls, and then the retard makes me fight two more battles and then leaves. So now I have to find him? Is this the Cursed Sage Mode Naruto I'll have to face?
> 
> When can I expect that letter?



IIRC, you have to go talk to the Hokage.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

Ech? said:


> SPOILER
> 
> You go to Orochimaru's hideout, but not yet. Tsunade talks to you first. Then you go through Orochimaru's hideout fighting different people, Jiraiya, etc, and eventually Cursed Sage Naruto.



Oh lord. I was hoping I never had to go back to Orochimaru's hide-out. I hate that place. Creeps me out. 

Will I get a letter or something say Tsunade wants to talk to me? And after this, I can do the Fragment mission, correct?


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

RedRaptor, I will add you on PSN now.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh by the way guys, add me up on PSN.

shivam101

Yes, I'm brown. That makes me even better. (a)


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you available to play now? *adds*


----------



## JustOwnin (Nov 9, 2010)

I am available to play now on 360.

tag: i JustOwnin i


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ Think I've played you before.
Or I've seen your name at the least.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Nov 9, 2010)

I might be willing to play some matches sometime today Akatsuki.

I haven't been playing this game recently since I've been playing other stuff. Like the new Yu-Gi-Oh game for example.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a workout to continue. _*sunglasses*_

But yea, I'll try to play some games today.
If not today, then this weekend or something because yea; You never want to play ranked matches with me.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

Is Laix CookieFrog on PSN? 

I'll play anyone if they're available at 6:30 EST? Let me know ASAP!


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 9, 2010)

I hate you all with your PS3 and XBOX360


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 9, 2010)

any one tryin to add me im on 360 sbrown115 and i will use all different chars and my block /sub button is kinda jammed but i like to play for fun thanx


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 9, 2010)

i think i said it already too but if use konan forr support and get the enemy trapped flyin up u an hit the player wit a sage mode rasenshurkien


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 9, 2010)

and dont worry if i use minato i aint that good wit him i lost a couple times and i was just wandering if there was ne other jutus some one use where u can hit them while they r stuck wit an ougi


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 9, 2010)

Konan is hard to fight against, her attacks are very interesting, she's a unique character.


----------



## flashyondy (Nov 9, 2010)

yea i agree i like using her as back up now then wit sm naruto but i only played wit him once online cuz i think its more fair to switch and it shows how good people really r wit out using the better player even tho i was crushin an itachi wit kiba until he awakened and i couldnt get away


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Konan is hard to fight against, her attacks are very interesting, she's a unique character.


First time I went up against her, I had no idea what's going on, all that paper flying around was so distracting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone for 360 Free Matches?


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

^See, I can now but my roomie is whoring the freaking 360 to play freakng Grand Theft Auto. 



JustOwnin said:


> I am available to play now on 360.
> 
> tag: i JustOwnin i



I know I've definitely played you before. I'm "Kamehamazing" and I most definitely probably used Tenten.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^
Send me a message when you are able to play.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

Aye, aye, captain


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ Best Tenten I've played.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ Getting my kiester kicked 

Just one my first match out of a good 15 

EDIT: Still...it's good to play against someone who ISN'T an Uchiha or Naruto. And when he is, he doesn't spam!

EDIT 2: Also, I won THE LAST ONE!!


(Pretty sure he went easy on me lolwat? )


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

you were one of the most fun people i have played.
Was i being cheap at all? I was trying out Itachi, I've never played him before.
So that's why i kept picking him.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 9, 2010)

Nah man, you were legit. I didn't notice any foul play.

I was raging pretty hard, but that's only because I was losing to an Uchiha.


I can't stand Uchihas....


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2010)

I find lots of fun people on the player matches, maybe not right away, but they are around.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2010)

Through playing Itachi players, as expected.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

It's funny how Itachi has been broken for almost every single Naruto game made by CC2.


----------



## Klue (Nov 10, 2010)

Divinstrosity works there, that's my running theory, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Klue said:


> Through playing Itachi players, as expected.


So they are finally rolling out now? 



Nakiro said:


> It's funny how Itachi has been broken for almost every single Naruto game made by CC2.



They really love Itachi it seems.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 10, 2010)

my 1 gripe with this game is you have to stand still to gather ki. You should be able to move freely and gather KI. makes it impossible to gather playing against someone throwing shit at you all match


----------



## Firaea (Nov 10, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> It's funny how Itachi has been broken for almost every single Naruto game made by CC2.



...and Jiraiya almost always doesn't play well.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

jplaya2023 said:


> my 1 gripe with this game is you have to stand still to gather ki. You should be able to move freely and gather KI. makes it impossible to gather playing against someone throwing shit at you all match


In that case, why not just make chakra unlimited. It's bad as it is now since it charges so fast...


----------



## SunflowerSamurai (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate fighting against Deidara too. Just throwing items all day.
I usually hold block for a second and use Kiba as my support to knock them down so I can get close range and taijutsu their ass. Just don't stay far and use the right support, generally both in attack mode.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 10, 2010)

Chakra also replenishes automatically over time, it's a miracle when you get your opponent to 0% chakra especially without a hyuuga...and the only time you can combo. And then they get it all back when down to one life bar. It hurts every time I see it refill like that. lol 


Oh, and kunai > mindless deidara spamming. When I pick deidara from time to time. I rarely do a full [] combo unless my opponent is on the ground.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 10, 2010)

I was killing some Sage Naruto, he went into six tails and chakra gunned me to death. FML


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

Itachi isn't even that broken, I rarely lose to an itachi unless they are just grabbing on all their successful KnJ's.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 10, 2010)

my internet is crap now but by next week hopefully I'll be able to get back on xbox live.

Gamertag : DedValve

I'm still lost on who to use   I'm stuck between Neji, Hinata and Lars.  I love close range fighting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

DedValve said:


> my internet is crap now but by next week hopefully I'll be able to get back on xbox live.
> 
> Gamertag : DedValve
> 
> I'm still lost on who to use   I'm stuck between Neji, Hinata and Lars.  _*I love close range fighting*_.



Same with me, i mostly use Pain.


----------



## Libax (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how to dodge Tobis grab when being awakened, it's like he teleport and the stomps at you. I was litterally banging my head against the wall when fighting my friends. Because it's impossible to dodge it, I tried to block it but it goes right through my defence, I tried to jump around and dodge it BUT HE STILLS KEEPS GETTING ME!! I tried teleporting at the right moment, but even that doesen't work. And believe me that muthafu*king technique takes alot of health too. Is there a way to stop this attack and how! If not, then Tobis awakening is the most overpowered awake i've ever seen.

Fast!


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

The MOMENT he dissapears, chakra back dash. You should just miss it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just jump out of the way.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I have one friend event left, but Kiba and Shino never appear. I had to fight them in the woods during the quest where you pay that kid all sorts of money. I assumed they'd be back in town now? Kiba is the only person I need to unlock as full support, not like I'd really use him though.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Libax (Nov 10, 2010)

> Just jump out of the way.


 That doesen't work he still stomps at you but however if you chakra dash when he disappears you might make it, like Laix said.
Anybody who knows how to play against Sasori, he's seriously the most hax character.
My opponent using Sasori usually just stands there blocking, and spamming deidara.
How do you get pass the doll.


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Temari.

When the doll gets near you, just attack. The fan swaying automatically knocks the puppet out each time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

> That doesen't work he still stomps at you.


Well it always works for me, why waste chakra with a dash if you don't need to.

but i don't know, just the way i do things.


----------



## Libax (Nov 10, 2010)

Laix said:


> Temari.
> 
> When the doll gets near you, just attack. The fan swaying automatically knocks the puppet out each time.


 But this guy is playing really cheap, and barely not attacking. And he uses deidara as support wich is pain in the ass too.


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Well block Deidara, and how does he attack? Is he just spamming jutsu? It's really easy to side step that jutsu.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just pick and beat him in 30 seconds while awakened. Thats usually how i deal with people who spam block with Sasori.

If i see them pick Sasori then i go Sage Mode Naruto.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

Fight fire with fire seems to work in this game. Grandpa Gen's Konan was raping me hard, with her constant substitutions, and using Hidan+paper spam to break my guard.

So I bring in Temari and fight like a bitch back, and dropped her.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

So.. I unlocked all the title, but the trophy didn't come up... anyone else had this issue?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

What's a trophy.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What's a trophy.



Kinda like achievements, but better.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally defeated Cursed Sage Naruto with Lee. 61% health left. Not bad? Happy those lame dolls are done now.

I'm starting to get real fed up with the idiots online. All they do is spam ninjutsu. -_-


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 10, 2010)

I was really close to getting it today.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

Free Matches anyone?


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 10, 2010)

For the trophy that says you've seen all Secret Factors, that's only for the boss fights right?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow i JustOwnin i, You're one of the people who ruins this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Wow i JustOwnin i, You're one of the people who ruins this game.


He seems like the type.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if your titles ever glitch out and you don't get the trophy, just be sure not to save and re-do the titles again if possible. 
Second time around it gave me the trophy.
Though I didn't leave the mushroom one for the last this time around.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 10, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Well, if your titles ever glitch out and you don't get the trophy, just be sure not to save and re-do the titles again if possible.
> Second time around it gave me the trophy.
> Though I didn't leave the mushroom one for the last this time around.



If I look back, I can't remember any secret factors I missed besides the Uchiha one, which I did today. I don't think it matters if I changed the language before that since I personally find Itachi's English voice epic.

Ah, I'll do 'em all again. I really do want to play you guys. Anyone have time tomorrow?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2010)

OMG, Was pwning this itachi noewb with Karin, Ino and Sakura. He was rank mizukage and disconnected


----------



## SunflowerSamurai (Nov 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I think I have one friend event left, but Kiba and Shino never appear. I had to fight them in the woods during the quest where you pay that kid all sorts of money. I assumed they'd be back in town now? Kiba is the only person I need to unlock as full support, not like I'd really use him though.



I ALWAYS use Kiba as support.
but I have a bias


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

^ Any specific reason? I mean, i'm sure there's scenarios that he is very helpful in. Sometimes I hide behind a Hinata support attack to charge chakra.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 10, 2010)

Deva Path said:


> If I look back, I can't remember any secret factors I missed besides the Uchiha one, which I did today. I don't think it matters if I changed the language before that since I personally find Itachi's English voice epic.
> 
> Ah, I'll do 'em all again. I really do want to play you guys. Anyone have time tomorrow?


There is a way to check, if you buy them from the store, then go to play them in the collection menu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't wait to get the game once my finals end.

My only little complains about the game are:

-I wanted them to put the Unraiko battlefield when you face Killerbee, not some random valley.

-During Naruto vs Pain, the part where Pain summons those animals I'd prefer to have in that action sequence the infamous scene where Sage Naruto stops the rhino and throws it on the air, given the anime screwed that.

Other than that, this game rocks.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, I was a bit disappointed when I didn't see the Naruto Rhino throw that I was hoping would look so epic in this game. 

I hate the camera angles in story mode. Pisses me off sometimes (namely when I enter an area then immediately and accidentally head back to the previous area because of the camera angles)

The rest is great. I'm loving konan and I'm so glad she isn't ridiculously slow like in Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 11, 2010)

Got the secret factor trophy. I'm slow, I know. I only have around 57% of all trophies. I'm kind of fed up with the stupid event ones. I think I might end my game here. It was fun and all, but I really wish this campaign was just a bit longer. Ranked play is so full of crap.

Unraiko should of for sure been in this game. I don't see why Fragment came after Naruto vs Pain anyway, it should of been right after Chapter Five. Killer Bee would have been a crazy boss battle. It should honestly be a Chapter Six.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dammit, why do people just spam block and grabs. It's not like rank does anything in this game.
Wastin my time.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 11, 2010)

So I used Pain for the first time ever and I luckily pulled off my Ultimate Jutsu when he made a dumb move. I ended up winning and I get a message
"PUSSY, I BET YOU CAN'T WIN WITHOUT PAIN"

We go again, I guess I can't win without Sasuke either. LOL

THIS WEEKEND, I'M PLAYING YOU GUYS! I'm pretty dirt, I'm like 15-10.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ Joke's on him because Pain is a hard character to beat people with.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 12, 2010)

^Try Tenten 


It's so hard to resist spamming with her...and I know it's bad, but sometimes I feel like it slips in a bit. BUT I DO TRY MY BEST TO UTILIZE ALL OF HER ABILITIES!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ Even spamming with her is kinda hard because her Ninja Tools move kinda slow.


----------



## DanE (Nov 12, 2010)

I usually use Pain vs Rush Jutsu spammers(Sage Naruto, Ama Sasuke, Minato, etc) is a great defence when people try to KNJ you and use a jutsu afterwards


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 12, 2010)

Pain's actually quite decent, but I wish I could use Bansho Tenin instead (or customizable ninjutsu) - would be perfect.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Deva Path said:


> So I used Pain for the first time ever and I luckily pulled off my Ultimate Jutsu when he made a dumb move. I ended up winning and I get a message
> "PUSSY, I BET YOU CAN'T WIN WITHOUT PAIN"
> 
> We go again, I guess I can't win without Sasuke either. LOL
> ...



:rofl Is there not one online multiplayer game that is just perfect?
Expect these type of messages.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 13, 2010)

Chiyo ftw.
I picked her on random, and to my surprise she is one of the few characters that can play a close range game and not worry about being knjed behind constantly. Plus her ougi requires you to be close for a setup, which I'm fine with. 

She's pretty good at far range too, but that's just not me. heh


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 13, 2010)

^In all my letters to Kankuro I told him that puppet masters were cowards 


He wasn't too happy


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 13, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^In all my letters to Kankuro I told him that puppet masters were cowards
> 
> 
> He wasn't too happy



Well, everyone has their opinion. With how easy knjing is in nuns2, puppet users do shine. I time knj, so if I get hit with a chakra dash I can eat combos from time to time. 

Funny thing is people try to spam me thinking I planned to spam and run, I just slowly approach them blocking on reaction from their long ranged attacks. When close enough, I then attack. I don't even throw people more then once, not really necessary to. lol


----------



## Firaea (Nov 13, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> ^In all my letters to Kankuro I told him that puppet masters were cowards
> 
> 
> He wasn't too happy



Oh you.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 13, 2010)

Who else think Sai is actually really good to play with? I was surprised.

Shikamaru is shit, though.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone really, really hate facing off against Deidaras?

It's so hard to get up close to them, it's so annoying, Sage Naruto is also fricken annoying with his Rasenrengan.

Though Deidara > anyone in annoyance... Fuckin' hate facing off against him.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2010)

BrokenBonds said:


> Anyone really, really hate facing off against Deidaras?
> 
> It's so hard to get up close to them, it's so annoying, Sage Naruto is also fricken annoying with his Rasenrengan.
> 
> Though Deidara > anyone in annoyance... Fuckin' hate facing off against him.


Whenever I face a Deidara, I just spam Ino's flower bombs. They have suprisingly very high priority and go right through all the clay birds.

But yeah, Sage Naruto (and Minato)...


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Sasuke Kirin, Tenten, Shino, Temari, Ino and even Konan are very effective against Deidara.

Just need tactics. You can't play normally, you have to change your play a little when facing spam Deidara.

That's why so many people get annoyed. Because they just try to run into combo then get spammed. 

Anyone want a match btw?


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know how to do the 'never ending' side step/back dash/front dash thing?
I can do it while throwing shuriken (x, x, square, x, square, x etc.) but I've seen people just continually doing it without throwing shuriken and I can't do it myself


----------



## Firaea (Nov 13, 2010)

Minatos are generally okay for me until they Awake and go...


Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan...


Repeat until I die.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

@Wormodragon

Yeah I hate that. That's why Temari and Konan's awakening speed/destructive power is beast against spammers. 

@-JT-

Just hold X and move around.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Laix  Will try it.

Generally, the 'Cheap 4' that I come across are Sage/Hokage Naruto, Taka Sasuke, Minato and Itachi. (although Sage Narutos and Taka Sasukes have severely died down)
Deidara is no longer a problem for me, due to Ino's Flower Bombs. I was playing one yesterday and I could tell they were so close to rage quitting because they were just standing still with like 5% health left, so I just kept spamming chakra shuriken (was in support mode with Chiyo and Sasuke in Balanced) and managed to kill them before they quit!


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice. 

Most spammers I see these days are Deidara, Minato, Kiba and perhaps the odd Itachi. Sasori is getting old too.

Also I notice during awakenings, your opponents spam, and they also spam if they are about to lose or time is going.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> Nice.
> 
> Most spammers I see these days are Deidara, Minato, Kiba and perhaps the odd Itachi. Sasori is getting old too.
> 
> Also I notice during awakenings, your opponents spam, and they also spam if they are about to lose or time is going.



Actually I've seen some Suigetsu spamming going on recently, and SM naruto awakenings are starting to piss me off which is a big trend for the ones who try to spam him and then get frustrated when they can't.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Minatos are generally okay for me until they Awake and go...
> 
> 
> Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan Hiraishin Rasengan...
> ...



Hiraishin - Shugo Hakke Rokujuuyonshou

Repeat untill he died...


----------



## KakaiShika (Nov 13, 2010)

I was about to finish off a Pain with one of Minato's air combos... and all of a sudden I see the "Transmitting" sign...

5 seconds later, it said connection lost.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 13, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Hiraishin - Shugo Hakke Rokujuuyonshou
> 
> Repeat untill he died...



So it's canon that Hinata > The Fourth Hokage and is gonna be the Sixth Hokage.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty much.

At this rate, Ino going to be the next sage.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> At this rate, Ino going to be the next sage.



Sakura's gonna be Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

No shit sherlock.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiba would be the hero.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 13, 2010)

Minato is the worst. I was playing Chidori True Spear Sasuke and every second, it's RASENGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.

Like not even a legit tactic, it's just block, Rasengan, charge. Needless to say, I did get a few hits on him, but his constant spamming seriously pissed me off.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Keep distance. Temari, Tenten, Deidara are ideal. However, bulldogg characters such as Ino and Lee are good. Shikamaru is good too, as his ougi is anti-noob proof.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep, shikamaru is the cheapest character in the game. Nothing can stop me, i just dash and ougi 2 times and i win. Such skill.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 13, 2010)

How sad?! people coming up with tactics how to beat online players who spams alot with a character  Because of spammers I don't play online...

-LS-


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

It's better then just fighting spammers like an idiot and getting your ass kicked. 

I'm starting to become  annoyed to online too...


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

Man, I want to fight someone else in story mode; is the Grandpa Gen challenges the last cool thing you can do?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yep, shikamaru is the cheapest character in the game. Nothing can stop me, i just dash and ougi 2 times and i win. Such skill.


I want to know what type of noobs do you play with that don't know how to block.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol, everyone on xbox i guess.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Some combo's you can't block. You can only cancel combos at certain points. So for example, with Ino, you can only cancel after the double kick. So Shikamaru only has to KNJ backflip kick and then free ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 13, 2010)

They block my dash and then I ougi when they get pushed back. Nothing you can do.

But that's gay. 
I'm just sticking with Pain and losing over and over from spammers.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 13, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, everyone on xbox i guess.



I punish people who like to chakra dash every time, so after a while they learn not to do it anymore.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

But then that encourages spamming. 

You can't say 'Don't spam' then when they try to combo you just ougi/jutsu them.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 13, 2010)

If someone chakra dashes at me or uses that effing Rasengan Barrage, my ougi works like a charm. But if they're Sage Naruto, it's a whole different game. That Chakra Gun Volley is so damn cheap.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

lol I just beat Hokage SM Naru with Hinata. Thought I'd never see the day but just speaks volumes about how much a BAMF Hinata is 

This is my first _real_ day online (i had only like 2 battles prior to this day); it's been real fun :ho


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> lol I just beat Hokage SM Naru with Hinata. Thought I'd never see the day but just speaks volumes about how much a BAMF Hinata is
> 
> This is my first _real_ day online (i had only like 2 battles prior to this day); it's been real fun :ho



Oh nowadays i'm beating the shit out of SM naruto's with her.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

I just went up against another one and he cheated like hell  spamming that dumbass Rasenen.

But it's coo, that was only my second lost 

Hinata's gonna be my victory.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 13, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I just went up against another one and he cheated like hell  spamming that dumbass Rasenen.
> 
> But it's coo, that was only my second lost
> 
> Hinata's gonna be my victory.


Just ougi them when they try to do Rasengan, though they might quit after two times....


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I want to know what type of noobs do you play with that don't know how to block.



lol I swear it's only weak people who have trouble with spammers. They do the same shit over and over again so how could you have trouble with that? they're just like our little brothers and sisters. They pic the most powerful, fastest, easy to use characters. THEN THEY JUST SPAM OVER AND OVER. *If you lose to that then you suck and you need to really step your game up*



Anyway, I'm like 85% done with this game. I just wanted to know is their a use for those old coins, empty bottles, gold bracelet, etc etc?(those type of items). I want to know because I want to sell them. If not then they might be for an update/add on maybe.....anybody heard any news?(i'm on x box 360) 

all you spammers who think you can beat a skilled player please come get poisoned by sasori.

x box 360 gamer tag: DA SHIZZLE IG


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 13, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Just ougi them when they try to do Rasengan, though they might quit after two times....


LOL skilled players know the opening those type of moves create. they have lots of openings especially to us puppet users. Also it's good to have a close range helper to stop that also.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 13, 2010)

(510)THIZZ said:


> LOL skilled players know the opening those type of moves create. they have lots of openings especially to us puppet users. Also it's good to have a close range helper to stop that also.


The openings ougi create? If they are in middle of a jutsu, no helper will help them.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 14, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> The openings ougi create? If they are in middle of a jutsu, no helper will help them.


No I was agreeing with you lol. I'm saying there is no broken unbeatable moves on this game(a least I haven't seen any yet). You can always get around things.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I punish people who like to chakra dash every time, so after a while they learn not to do it anymore.



You punish people who try to fight in a fighting game?


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh Deidara...how I enjoy taking your clay birds to the face.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2010)

> You punish people who try to fight in a fighting game?


Punish those who have a simple strategy.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You punish people who try to fight in a fighting game?



Im one of does being punished


----------



## -JT- (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, just a quick question:
Does anyone else find that when you win as Tsunade (I don't play as her often, but you know) what she says (in English of course) doesn't actually match her subtitles at all?
It by no means makes me want to stop playing the game, but I just find it a bit weird and wondered if anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that. Just lazy CC2.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 14, 2010)

Laix said:


> Just lazy CC2.



...are you kidding me?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 14, 2010)

Heya guys im back, finally will get to finish collecting those online titles,
the day when I was gonna start online for real my internet get's remove/cancel...

Been like 3-4 weeks haven't been on the forum, nor online but at least got all
100% things on story mode + all offline titles . Got internet back today so 
time to have some fun beating people online


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 14, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Heya guys im back, finally will get to finish collecting those online titles,
> the day when I was gonna start online for real my internet get's remove/cancel...
> 
> Been like 3-4 weeks haven't been on the forum, nor online but at least got all
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Time needs to hurry up.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 14, 2010)

I love fuking Ino. Deidara spammers get so flustered when they can't do shit to her.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it possible to use Amaterasu under Itachi's Susano'o? I swear it was possible, I just can't remember how. 

And with awakenings like Susano'o and Eight-Tail Jinchuriki, is there a way to move fast?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think his Jutsu turns into Amaterasu and you can dash while awakened.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

In some aspects, yes CC2 were lazy. Plenty of characters that were in NA3 never made it to NUNS2 for some reason. 

They had many awesome fighting mechanics in boss fights that could have been made into versus. 
Examples:

1. Say you use your ougi, then stage becomes destroyed. Just makes it seem more epic and like the anime. 
2. 4 player *could* work.
3. Perhaps with characters that can fly such as Konan, Deidara, Gaara, Temari etc, they could have made like a special sequence where they have a mini air battle.

Plus, there are a lot of glitches in the game. The chakra / knj system is flawed...

I love this game. Honestly I do. But no game goes without it's flaws, and in a way, I feel CC2 could have done better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 15, 2010)

My problem is how they changed chakra dash from NUNS1. 
Like why?!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2010)

Deva Path said:


> Is it possible to use Amaterasu under Itachi's Susano'o? I swear it was possible, I just can't remember how.
> 
> And with awakenings like Susano'o and Eight-Tail Jinchuriki, is there a way to move fast?



yes itachi can use amaterasu as a jutsu while he is in awakening. just use triangle plus circle buttons if you have a PS3. just like you would useva normal jutsu.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 15, 2010)

Guys, I came up with an idea and I just wanted to see if you guys would agree or not. 

We all know how annoying Deidara's bombs can be, so I thought of an idea. In Storm 3, Naruto's new jinchuriki form utilizes his hands. I was thinking, if it's a single battle (meaning no support), L2 and R2 could be like Naruto's hands or Deidara's bombs. If you press them at the same time, a more powerful attack could be used. And if it's a team match, then the ninjutsu would be their distance attack, kinda like Sasuke's fire ball jutsu. 

What do you think?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> I love fuking Ino. Deidara spammers get so flustered when they can't do shit to her.



Have raped many Deidaras with this girl, it's hilarious :ho


----------



## DedValve (Nov 15, 2010)

I have 11 wins  

...and 23 loses 

Damn I suck. Oh well I finally got good connection so now I can finally stop playing against the computer which really did give me some bad habits.  I love killerbee.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 16, 2010)

DedValve said:


> I have 11 wins
> 
> ...and 23 loses
> 
> Damn I suck. Oh well I finally got good connection so now I can finally stop playing against the computer which really did give me some bad habits.  I love killerbee.



I think I didn't play any ranked until I played at least 50 player matches.


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 16, 2010)

I have about 50 wins and 53 loses in rank matches. I stoped after hitting 50 since that was all i needed for the tittle. Aint too bad if i do say so myself since i dont spam Sage Naruto and use Pain 95 % of the time.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 16, 2010)

I got my 50 wins then just messed around until I got my 20 losses. Like just jumped around.. or hid behind the Uchiha chair all the time. This one guy I played with never attacked me.. like ever, I was worried I was going to win instead of lose.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I got my 50 wins then just messed around until I got my 20 losses. Like just jumped around.. or hid behind the Uchiha chair all the time. This one guy I played with never attacked me.. like ever, I was worried I was going to win instead of lose.



I didn't know you could get a title when losing 20. Boy when I found it I misread survivor as "loser" 

it still stingssss   

Either way whatever I'm just happy to finally be playing something that's not the bot (with it's god like reflexes and repetitive spamming)


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody here want to play?


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 16, 2010)

I would but i sadly have to be at work and wont be back till later at night. I need a day off  >: (  .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 16, 2010)

Laix said:


> Anybody here want to play?



Which system?


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

PS3.


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone want the assbeating of their life from me? 

PS3 holder: koolandtwisted

Step the fuck up.


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Tommorow I will decapitate your character with Tenten. 

PSN - CookieFrog


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 16, 2010)

So your finally back from being banned bender.:33


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 16, 2010)

DedValve said:


> I have 11 wins
> 
> ...and 23 loses
> 
> Damn I suck. Oh well I finally got good connection so now I can finally stop playing against the computer which really did give me some bad habits.  I love killerbee.


aw, don't worry I'm not all that good either.

Had a good ass 28 wins until I started having a losing streak and now it's like 30. 

but then again, I keep in mind that I actually use characters and not weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 16, 2010)

anyone want to play in like 5 hours ? PSN : kerbykidd


----------



## DedValve (Nov 16, 2010)

Bender said:


> Anyone want the assbeating of their life from me?
> 
> PS3 holder: koolandtwisted
> 
> Step the fuck up.



Pshh I could beat you with Karin WITH MY EYES CLOSED

add me for a real beatdown 

my xbox live gamertag is DedValve 

So I got my top 2 characters. So I wanted to know if it's true that getting the right "team" will give you stat boosts. Such as "Parent&Child, Jinchuuriki, Puppet Masters" and if so why doesn't Lars have any  

Lars, Killerbee and Sasuke (taka) should be a team since they all use lightning based attacks.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 16, 2010)

I can tear almost anyone up with Sasuke.  

I just need live for my 360.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 16, 2010)

DedValve said:


> So I got my top 2 characters. So I wanted to know if it's true that getting the right "team" will give you stat boosts. Such as "Parent&Child, Jinchuuriki, Puppet Masters" and if so why doesn't Lars have any


yep it can and that's genius whoever thought of that. I know about the puppet boost because all I use is sasori. just add chyo and kankuro for helpers. It kinda works likes an awakening. But it automatically happens when you get in the red. 

you get a chackra boost and kankuro starts shooting poison out every time you use the chackra powered version of your throwing weapon(x button). They also have the coolest looking team finisher


----------



## Firaea (Nov 17, 2010)

So I was real bored and after not playing UNS2 for over a week now, I decided to play some player matches. Met a SM Naruto spammer (even in Player matches =/) and I was losing when, by some luck, my Ougi hit him while he was using Rasenrengan and I won. 

Was using Jiraiya.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, finally got the game a little while ago, just finished the story mode, loved it and I'm bout to start online battles except... I have no idea how to do "tilting" moves. I don't even know what their asking me to do.   I don't really want to jump online and embarrass myself, without having the full arsenal down. Can somebody throw me some pointers?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 17, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> Ok, finally got the game a little while ago, just finished the story mode, loved it and I'm bout to start online battles except... I have no idea how to do "tilting" moves. I don't even know what their asking me to do.   I don't really want to jump online and embarrass myself, without having the full arsenal down. _*Can somebody throw me some pointers?*_



Here's an in depth guide to online play that will help any player no matter their skill level. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_*Lesson 1.*_
-Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan Rasengan.

_*Lesson 2.*_ 
-Repeat.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 17, 2010)

^ LOOOOOOL


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

When I get back from class at 1 o clock I'll go online and gladly bury all of you with Sage Naruto


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm on x box 360 and is anyone want to play my account is *taofizzle*.

and my current rank is jonin leader.


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm on psn if anybody wants to play, the tag is akushitsu. Just got the game last week, my rank is adviser for now.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, yeah, seriously this time. Can somebody tell me what the hell a tilting move is?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 17, 2010)

Flick your thumb-stick upward and hitting attack does a move.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay I'm back and ready to destroy motherfuckers

LOL I messed up my own PSN holder. 

My bad folks here it is:

PSN holder: Koolntwisted


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

Meh I'll try you out bender. It will be good practice for my real challenge coming up.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2010)

This game needs to some DLC, any news on it ever getting some?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> This game needs to some DLC, any news on it ever getting some?


If it does what characters/costumes would you like to see?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

I want to see Anko and Kurenai in it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the developers said no DLC.


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn, nobody wants to play? Shino's insects are hungry.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> If it does what characters/costumes would you like to see?



Kimmimaro and the hokages would be my logical response, Illogical would be seeing the rest of the war summit kages.




AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm pretty sure the developers said no DLC.



I heard a rumor a while back that DLC was going to happen actually, not too sure if it was reliable though.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll play against you just gimmee 5 minutes


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 17, 2010)

Aight da psn is akushitsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2010)

No DLC 
At least we have online unlike last time.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 17, 2010)

I will be very disappointed if we never get a DLC.

Games feel incomplete without them nowadays.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2010)

Pre-Time Skip Naruto and Sasuke might work. They could easily be alternates for regular Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

That sucks about the no dlc but I do remeber hearing about that now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

There wont be any DLC, instead we will get a new game next year with the kages 
Also they did not even bothered on giving us gamer pics nor avatar stuff.

So best chances are for a next year game, now they can polish the current one and add new scenarios, new stuff and balance.

Also Suigetsu Haters get PWNED! by my hand!


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha! Take that Akushitsu!


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you still wanna play bender because I'm ready whenever you are?


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

Losing to Ino fuuuuck...

I'll come back and kick your ass when I get the new characters


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

Ino is a really fun char to play, you should try the combo: aiming for sasuke. Its a real killer.


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't feel too bad bender, she's my 2ndary. I main Shino, Ino, and looking for a 3rd.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

Jesus nearly every competitor I face uses Yodaime


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya that's rank mode for ya, 4th, sage naruto, and itachis. Oh ya, turbo button deidara.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha we'll see about that.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 17, 2010)

Anybody want to play? I'm pretty terrible, but trying to get better 

PSN: Harlemhezbala


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I will be very disappointed if we never get a DLC.
> 
> Games feel incomplete without them nowadays.


That's a bad mentality to have nowadays, unless it's a major release (like Fallout 3/New Vegas or Burnout Paradise) you're gonna get DLC that was intentionally cut out from the game to sell it back to you later.

You're conditioned to need DLC so the developer can take more cash out of your pockets in exchange for crappy content. Wait for UNS3 which have more content and characters for you to mess around with, because if you get DLC from CC2 it'll be some simple costume skins. 

The only thing I want CC2 to do is patch up some balancing issues for online, or come up with some new match settings or extra online modes. But I'd rather just get all of that for UNS3, and move on to other games for the end of 2010 and going into 2011.


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 18, 2010)

At least give us a lobby for online so we can get some real sessions going.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I ll soon be getting my copy of the game.

I just hope that CC2 will listen to the complaint this game faces, because looking at the series destination.
There will have to be alot more characters for NUNS3. 
They should first include more combos in the game, more aerial combos and more ground combos as well as bring aerial grab.
Penalize the use of KnJ. So it is not spammed.
Bring back guard breaking moves.
Replace the Adventure mode with that of accel 2 and bring in more fodder to battle with a unique attack system other than the vs mode. Meaning attacking one or more enemies at a time.
please give all characters their signature moves from the get go. They should find a way for characters to have multiple ougis, very important, and scrap the team ougis and add real team ougis like accel 2 type, with both characters performing combos at the same time and not just juggle enemy, get hit in air, land and receive ougi system.
Increase the creativity of the combos and certain characters should be given their unique abilities, like naruto henges into FRS, or windmill shiruken. Itachi doesnt even have tsukiyomi.
Also add grab counter. I m not expecting this game to have a transition into a full fighter but atleast they should improve instead of copy and paste, because if thats the case they can just add the new characters via dlc instead of making a new NUNS3.

This is all my opinion. Oh and add custom music feature for PS3, ppl always like options.
Add more mode types for the fighting, Like arcade, survival and team battle with 2 characters coming in and out like the DOA system. team grabs like Rival schools.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 18, 2010)

^A fodder-killing mode would be extremely awesome. Imagine having an army of fodder ninjas going against you and watching them fly off after Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 18, 2010)

Not to mention that Hinata will make the combo count sky rocket till it's over 9000!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 18, 2010)

> This is all my opinion. Oh and add custom music feature for PS3



Teehee.


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 18, 2010)

Next week I've got basically no class because of Thanksgiving Break.

I can't wait


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 18, 2010)

slickcat said:


> Oh and add custom music feature for PS3, ppl always like options.
> Add more mode types for the fighting, Like arcade, survival and team battle with 2 characters coming in and out like the DOA system. team grabs like Rival schools.



I don't know why CC2 didn't add custom music for the PS3 version. I mean it's a fighting game (almost every other fighter has it) and they've had time to add it unlike UNS1.

Additional modes is something I wish they would try to do, they've had the same bare-bones options since Ultimate Ninja 1 on the PS2. 

You always get a regular story mode, a regular versus mode, and a gallery of action-figures/images/movie clips in every UN game (nothing more, nothing less). The main menu in any Ultimate Ninja title always has 2 or 3 things to scroll through.


----------



## quantum711 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first Naruto game ever and I plan on using Rock Lee as my main, I dont really get an enjoyment out of using big name characters. So am I at a disadvantage using him online against others? What are some tips or strategies I should use with him because I am a complete noob.


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

First of all, welcome to NF. You should try introducing yourself 

On to your question, a good tactic is to bulldogg rush them. That means always going in for combo, (especially his air and his straight combo / >ooo). If the opponent has KNJ'd, occasionaly perform jutsu. Don't do it too much, as it's cheap, and soon becomes predictable. 

Try to use his ougi in combination with Sakura/Tsunade's support. Therefore, I recommend those two as supports.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

If someone wants to fight an intense fight vs Suigetsu on 360, you know where to find one ;P
I am the best Suigetsu player out there, and I am rdy to dispute the title against any who opposes me.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone got tips against puppet users? I beat them sometimes but sometimes I get owned b/c they run away and Chakra dash their puppets at me all the time over and over. As soon as I get up they chakra dash at me and use grabs and all sorts of things. So anyone got tips for me?


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Ninja move, shuriken to lure them out. Long range users such as Tenten, Deidara, Temari and Shino are best.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 18, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Anyone got tips against puppet users? I beat them sometimes but sometimes I get owned b/c they run away and Chakra dash their puppets at me all the time over and over. As soon as I get up they chakra dash at me and use grabs and all sorts of things. So anyone got tips for me?



Ninja Jump and throw shurikens, they will have to block or be stunned, the more distance between you two the better...


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 18, 2010)

How bout tips for six tails, the bastard always fucks me over when I rape the regular SM.


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Long range supports eg. Ino, Deidara to knock him down. Just constantly ninja moving. Shuriken spam to stop that chakra blast spam. If you are the host, I suggest picking huge levels such as Konoha Outskirts and Five Seal Barrier Cliff. You are asking to be owned if you pick the level where Jiraiya fought Pain.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2010)

If he gets you in a corner, he will keep spamming until you die.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 18, 2010)

Can somebody explain the team name bonus thing. What does it increase?

And also, anyone for Xbox 360 casuals?


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

First one increases your team ougi attack power.
Second increases the speed in which your support bar fills.
Third increases the speed in which your support drive fills.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Nov 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> Ninja move, shuriken to lure them out. Long range users such as Tenten, Deidara, Temari and Shino are best.


As opponents or supports? If as opponents I'll guess I'll have to start playing as one of them.


Nakiro said:


> Ninja Jump and throw shurikens, they will have to block or be stunned, the more distance between you two the better...


Ok. Thanks.


Rasendori said:


> How bout tips for six tails, the bastard always fucks me over when I rape the regular SM.


Just keep a distance. If they spam his Chakra Volley do ninja movement around and you'll dodge them. If they get close range KNJ do Ninjutsu or get away.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Ya that's how to avoid to die with 6-Tails, now I can own sage narutos
online because of getting killed by them quite a lot at first. Learned the hard way x)

Finally Platine Storm 2 and got Veteran Adviser *-*


----------



## shuraii (Nov 19, 2010)

Laix said:


> Please don't start something in this thread. Even if it was moved, you've just been spamming the forum with your ad, and if nobody joined the first... why they going to join the second?
> *
> Anyway, on topic,*
> 
> Does anyone else here main Temari?



I main Temari.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

As opponents.

 Yay a fellow Temari.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 19, 2010)

I main Shikamaru... bet that was a shocker...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ Not really.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 19, 2010)

What are you talking about neo I never would of guessed someone who wears a shikamaru set to main shikamaru in a naruto game.I was very surprised.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 19, 2010)

Any 360 players wanna play? 

Later that is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 19, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> What are you talking about neo I never would of guessed someone who wears a shikamaru set to main shikamaru in a naruto game.I was very surprised.



Lol and that same person says he was using Shikamaru in online play.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 19, 2010)

Which characters did everyone think were handled the best in the game?
In the Anime to Game translation sense...


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> How bout tips for six tails, the bastard always fucks me over when I rape the regular SM.



lol someone tried that shit on me at the last minute and because of that I got his ass from long distance with Ino at like 3% health 

long range characters are definitely the right pick.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmmn.

Tenten, Naruto, Temari, Shino, Shikamaru, Konan and Itachi seemed most like Anime imo. Worst would be Sakura, Tsunade, Ino and Kiba. Simply because the first 3 don't have healing, and Kiba got the same shit as before.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 19, 2010)

Laix said:


> Hmmn.
> 
> Tenten, Naruto, Temari, Shino, Shikamaru, Konan and Itachi seemed most like Anime imo. Worst would be Sakura, Tsunade, Ino and Kiba. Simply because the first 3 don't have healing, and Kiba got the same shit as before.



I was actually disappointed Itachi didn't have Tsukyomi. I mean why have two Sussano(Awakening and Ougi) while leaving out Tsukyomi.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

Susanoo as an awakening doesn't bother me. But as an ougi is stupid. As you said, Tsukiyomi should've been in.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not very fond of Tenten in this game [her controls] and while she's become fairly easy to use now - I'm disappointed in how they completely screwed over her one-on-one fighting skills she had in uns1. There was a balance then, atleast.

I think they did a particularly good job on Hinata, Kabuto, Temari, & Konan. 

Itachi lacking Tsukuyomi is a huge mistake. It should've atleast been like a "hold down button" technique, like Sasuke having two versions of Fire Balls & Chidoris. Deidara not blowing up is a bummer, but well it's self explanatory why they didn't include it. Dislike the fact that no one has the healing no jutsu like Kabuto had in uns1 (though it's also self explanatory).


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> Which characters did everyone think were handled the best in the game?
> In the Anime to Game translation sense...



I actually feel that Minato was very well-made. Although people spam him online and so I don't use him online, he's one of my favourite characters to play offline. He plays exactly like he should, IMO, with all the speedblitz.

Apart from him, I can't fully think of characters which I've no qualms about... Itachi lacks Tsukuyomi - his friggin' signature move - and Jiraiya simply doesn't play as well as I felt he should. Sasori isn't bad, but the lack of Hiruko makes him feel a bit incomplete. 

Ah, Kakashi. He's not bad too, IMO. I quite enjoy using him.



Nakiro said:


> I was actually disappointed Itachi didn't have Tsukyomi. I mean why have two Sussano(Awakening and Ougi) while leaving out Tsukyomi.



Exactly.



Milkshake said:


> I'm not very fond of Tenten in this game [her controls] and while she's become fairly easy to use now - I'm disappointed in how they completely screwed over her one-on-one fighting skills she had in uns1. There was a balance then, atleast.
> 
> I think they did a particularly good job on Hinata, Kabuto, Temari, & Konan.
> 
> Itachi lacking Tsukuyomi is a huge mistake. It should've atleast been like a "hold down button" technique, like Sasuke having two versions of Fire Balls & Chidoris. Deidara not blowing up is a bummer, but well it's self explanatory why they didn't include it. Dislike the fact that no one has the healing no jutsu like Kabuto had in uns1 (though it's also self explanatory).



Oh yeah, Konan is much more well-made than I expected.


Deidara not having C0 is a bummer even though it doesn't make sense for him to have it.

Pain not having Chibaku Tensei is just lazy. Some people said it's too cinematic for the game's Ougi style, but it could simply have been done like Kirin, whereby it activates where the opponent is, and a short cinematic depicting the opponent being trapped into a massive rockball could work.

There're a lot of others I have issues with, but I can't think of them off-hand.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Itachi lacking Tsukuyomi is a huge mistake. It should've atleast been like a "hold down button" technique, like Sasuke having two versions of Fire Balls & Chidoris.


I think Tsukuyomi would've worked if it was a sizable field like the later PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.




Wormodragon said:


> Pain not having Chibaku Tensei is just lazy. Some people said it's too cinematic for the game's Ougi style, but it could simply have been done like Kirin, whereby it activates where the opponent is, and a short cinematic depicting the opponent being trapped into a massive rockball could work.


 I would've loved to see Pain's banshō ten'in as a second jutsu. He doesn't have pull in his opponent completely, but pull the opposing person in at a limited range (the chakra cost could be reasonably high so it isn't spammable) while being momentarily stunned for maybe a chakra dash and melee attack.

Edit: Oh and what's up with Kakashi? CC2 didn't do anything for him, they just took away his awakening and gave him slightly altered melee animations (even his grab is the same).


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 20, 2010)

Kakashi was pretty solid though. His justu changed, his ougi changed, he lost his dogs....  
Wish they kept those...


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the dogs, and his awakening is pretty lame - should at least have been the Mangekyou Sharingan. He still plays fairly well, though. He's the character I use second-most when I was playing.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 20, 2010)

Add me to the list please 

*Forum Name:* Rakiyo  *XBL:* RakiyoSaikourin, New York


----------



## JazzPocket (Nov 20, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Add me to the list please
> 
> *Forum Name:* Rakiyo  *XBL:* RakiyoSaikourin, New York



Same, 
Forum Name: Jazz Pocket
PSN: Tri-Edge 

I also have a mic so i dont mind chatting if any of you do, just as long as you aint gonna be douches XP.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ Prepare for those.


----------



## quantum711 (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright so after playing for about 10 hours or so on my first day and getting destroyed by a storm of chidoris, rasengans and one deidara surprisingly. I decided to try a new character besides rock lee and chose Hinata. I think shes pretty good and her grab too, I still get destroyed though so whats the strategy when using her? and what supports are recommended?


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 21, 2010)

These guys play some pretty good matches (a lot of "oh shit!" comments though)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8rIN1Tzon4&list=ULK3c5jMO8scI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 21, 2010)

^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 22, 2010)

360 Player Matches anyone?


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2010)

To beat Deidara spammers, just keep side stepping around him and throw you shuiriken/kuni at him. All the while using your support charaters to get at him. When he pauses during his throwing frenzy (i think it's before he throws that big clay bird), then bust out your ultimate jutsu, he'll be defenceless during that period and unguardble. Using this I beat some of them with a A class score........


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 23, 2010)

> just keep side stepping around him and throw you shuiriken/kuni at him.


^^ Funny thing about that tactic is that it works on any character no matter if they are being cheap or not.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a problem that's seriously working my last nerve.

There's two titles (#67 and #76) you're supposed to get by replaying all the matches in the "Challenge Main Battle Again" thing in the Hokage's office (one of them also requires you to fullfill the bonus conditions in each one). I replayed all the matches and fullfilled all the bonus conditions. I double, triple, *quadruple*-checked to make sure I didn't miss any. I even went out of my way to make sure I got S-Rank on every single one of them. Yet I still haven't got the titles.

I'm within spitting-distance of the platinum trophy, and I invested so much fucking time in this mediocre-ass game. Now I'm getting gypped and I have no idea why. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> I have a problem that's seriously working my last nerve.
> 
> There's two titles (#67 and #76) you're supposed to get by replaying all the matches in the "Challenge Main Battle Again" thing in the Hokage's office (one of them also requires you to fullfill the bonus conditions in each one). I replayed all the matches and fullfilled all the bonus conditions. I double, triple, *quadruple*-checked to make sure I didn't miss any. I even went out of my way to make sure I got S-Rank on every single one of them. Yet I still haven't got the titles.
> 
> I'm within spitting-distance of the platinum trophy, and I invested so much fucking time in this mediocre-ass game. Now I'm getting gypped and I have no idea why. Can anyone help me out here?


The game does have some issues with trophies, I had a problem with one as well, so I backed up an older file and just re-did the small portion I was missing and second time around it worked fine.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> The game does have some issues with trophies, I had a problem with one as well, so I backed up an older file and just re-did the small portion I was missing and second time around it worked fine.



Nah, I figured it out. Apparently I was missing a scroll for the initial battle with Sai in the second chapter. A brief search on Google revealed that I'm not the only one who overlooked that little bugger, and it's been causing people quite a bit of grief. It's kind of BS; if you're missing a story battle, there should be an empty slot or some kind of a percentage indicator in the menu. Instead, the slot is just absent, the only give-away being the fact that the numbers next to the slots jumped from 1 to 3 with no 2 inbetween- very easy to overlook.

I basically stumbled around Konoha blindly and ran into the much-needed scroll within ten seconds completely on accident, lol. It's in the same area as the item shop and is on the right side of the screen, in case anyone else is having the same problem; it blends in with the environment pretty well.

Anyway, I've got my platinum trophy, so I'm done with this fucking game. All I have to concern myself with now is owning the shit out of people online with Itachi. Which I've been doing a pretty good job of so far.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone else ran into people online who only jump in circles and throw shurikens? freaking hate that "strat"


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Nov 24, 2010)

Any tips to get the "fight as each character 30 times" trophies  quickly?


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to options, set the difficulty to very low, and kick the pc's ass quickly.

Or, go to options, set the difficulty to very high, and get your ass kicked even quicker.

Whichever makes you feel better.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> Any tips to get the "fight as each character 30 times" trophies  quickly?


Raise the handicap in your favor. 
Then when you select characters, pick them both the same, you will only need 15 fights this way. 
Depending on the character it will take you around 7 seconds to finish a round, minus all the loading and stuff.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 24, 2010)

Uchiha Kyle said:


> Any tips to get the "fight as each character 30 times" trophies  quickly?



Set time to 10 seconds and play with 2 players so you get double the points quickly.

anyone got tips for Susanoo spammers?


----------



## Jaga (Nov 25, 2010)

The game has reached the 1 million mark!! This has to be the #1 anime game!


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 25, 2010)

Jaga said:


> The game has reached the 1 million mark!! This has to be the #1 anime game!



Good, now CC2 has money to make the next game.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Good, now CC2 has money to make the next game.



I hope they put the funding to good use and do a better job.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 25, 2010)

They need to change the fighting system back to Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 26, 2010)

^

Please nooo.  Storm 2 > Storm 1, for me anyway.

Also, I just discovered that I'm a much better fighter with the puppeteers, especially Sasori and Chiyo (I'm not as dexterious with Kanks). 

Itachi is very difficult to use. He's my favourite character in the manga and I suck at using him in the video game.  His chakra bar goes down so fast. I get the impression that the only thing I do all battle long is to charge up my chakra bar.

So yeah. I'm quite a challenge when I use Chiyo and Sasori.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2010)

The ultimate jutsu's are too quick in storm 2.
In storm 1 you actually had to work in order for your ultimate jutsu to work.
As of right now storm 1 > storm 2 in terms of the battle system.


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> The ultimate jutsu's are too quick in storm 2.
> In storm 1 you actually had to work in order for your ultimate jutsu to work.
> As of right now storm 1 > storm 2 in terms of the battle system.



The ultimate jutsu's maybe shorter in Storm 2 but they are better for people who are crap at doing the button sequences during the ultimate. My friend could never hit an ultimate on me because he was rubbish at the sequence. It also keeps the gameplay fast


----------



## DasEnde (Nov 26, 2010)

I love this game to bits, but does no one think the combat is extremely shallow? No real combos are to be learnt, just one series of moves and then you're set with more or less every character.
Not trying to put the game down because I think they've done a brilliant job, it's just lacking a bit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2010)

MrWoopa said:


> The ultimate jutsu's maybe shorter in Storm 2 but they are better for people who are crap at doing the button sequences during the ultimate. My friend could never hit an ultimate on me because he was rubbish at the sequence. It also keeps the gameplay fast



Your friend obviously needs practice.  
It does speed up the game but leaves some excitement out.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 26, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> The ultimate jutsu's are too quick in storm 2.
> In storm 1 you actually had to work in order for your ultimate jutsu to work.
> As of right now storm 1 > storm 2 in terms of the battle system.





MrWoopa said:


> The ultimate jutsu's maybe shorter in Storm 2 but they are better for people who are crap at doing the button sequences during the ultimate. My friend could never hit an ultimate on me because he was rubbish at the sequence. It also keeps the gameplay fast



I think that the ougi's in storm 1 were to long for the long run, but are to short now and are a bit underwhelming at times.

Example being my fav. character Hinata, her's has a good finish but it goes by so fast that you barley have time to see what happens.
If it was a bit longer it could have been so much better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I hope they put the funding to good use and do a better job.



^This.

I pray they fix a lot of the things that is wrong with UNS2.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 26, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They need to change the fighting system back to Ninja Storm 1.


No they don't, they need to fix the problems that have been present in both games. Some of UNS1's problems have carried over into UNS2, while few problems have been fixed for the sequel.


Deathgun said:


> I think that the ougi's in storm 1 were to long for the long run, but are to short now and are a bit underwhelming at times.
> 
> Example being my fav. character Hinata, her's has a good finish but it goes by so fast that you barley have time to see what happens.
> If it was a bit longer it could have been so much better.


Yeah they are really short this time around. I'm glad they've eliminated ougi mini-game, losing chakra at the ougi start-up, and given a shorter (and standard too) baseline damage for each ougi.  I do, however, feel they need to find a better balance for the amount of time ougis are done in.

But I wish they kept the longer health-bars of the 1st game. Sometimes I wish I could have longer matches instead having to start over, hell I'd wish CC2 would allow for actual match-rounds.


Violent-nin said:


> ^This.
> 
> I pray they fix a lot of the things that is wrong with UNS2.


I just want some damn options, give me the opportunity to set up certain parameters for a match (health, attack damage, number of items), and let's get some traditional fighting-game modes in this series.

I don't want CC2 to copy every fighting-games' combat mechanics, but actually come up with interesting modes that traditional fighters to use.

And for god's sake, they should stick with the one type of story mode for UNS3 and improve on it. CC2 doesn't need another different twist on story-mode that feels half-done, whether it's the free-roam or RPG-type they just need to stick with it and actually improve it next time.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 27, 2010)

Storm 2 and Raging Blast 2 are for $34.99, no tax and free shipping from amazon/saiyanisland: 


i wish i waited to get both games


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd rather pick mine up personally then to have them delivered.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 27, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> No they don't, they need to fix the problems that have been present in both games. Some of UNS1's problems have carried over into UNS2,_* while few problems have been fixed for the sequel*_.



What did they fix?
All they did was shatter an already broken game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 27, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What did they fix?
> All they did was shatter an already broken game.



Like I said in my last post, they eliminated the ougi mini-game, you lose chakra at the moment an ougi starts up, and gave a shorter (and standard too) baseline damage for each ougi.

That being said, they shortened the life-bars so it kind of eliminates the use of lowered attack-damage for all characters in UNS2.

The way see I it, they shattered the series' major staples with UNS1. CC2 gives you the opportunity to fight in a 3D arena, but does nothing with it. You can dodge left and right, and knock someone into a wall to wall-fight (lost that in UNS2), but that's it. You have big empty/sterile arenas where you fight in and no type of interaction with them (for ex: knock somebody from one stage area to another).

Unlike the PS2 games you can't collect ninja tools in the middle of a fight, you can't switch back and forth between 2 planes, there's no destructible objects to break, and you move to a game with less characters and less creative ougis.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not too worried, it never was a game to be taken too seriously. Which is why I liked it in the first place.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> I'm not too worried, it never was a game to be taken too seriously. Which is why I liked it in the first place.


All I'm saying is that what made the UN games fun died with the PS2 games. 
What CC2 did with UNS1 was take away all that, and replaced it with nothing significantly better.

I don't know if it's the lack of foresight to make a better game, or the lack of resources and money to make something on HD consoles that's better than the cheaper developed PS2 games, but they've done more on PS2 than the PS3/360 combined.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2010)

So would anyone like to play, I finally have my own copy.

PSN- PredaconRampage



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They need to change the fighting system back to Ninja Storm 1.



Indeed, or rather change chakra dash back to the way it was, it's pretty retarded that it knocks you back if they regular guard it.

Also unblockable fully charged jutsu needs to return, the way it is now everyone can just air turtle which makes you pretty untouchable except against awakenings.

This game is worse off then the first by far, needs to bring back what made Narutimate Hero 3 decent.



> All I'm saying is that what made the UN games fun died with the PS2 games. What CC2 did with UNS1 was take away all that, and replaced it with nothing significantly better.


Yep.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed, or rather change chakra dash back to the way it was, it's pretty retarded that it knocks you back if they regular guard it.
> 
> Also unblockable fully charged jutsu needs to return, the way it is now everyone can just air turtle which makes you pretty untouchable except against awakenings.
> 
> This game is worse off then the first by far, needs to bring back what made Narutimate Hero 3 decent.



Yes, exactly. 

It's like what the fuck were they thinking when they changed the blocking mechanic.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm how many people have reached Hero status online in here?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ranking is a joke in this game as well, It was just a race and whoever got the game before the last guy was going to be ranked higher. 
Fry's sold me the game a week before release and i got Hero rank in like 3 days playing against the UK because there was less players to fight.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone else want the old awakenings back? No more shaky screen, super guard breaking, full health bar damaging combos, plus throw immunity(Susanoo and KB 8 tails as exceptions). I liked when awakenings were new forms that added new perks/jutsus/ougis with slight damage increase that you could work with. You could actually fight awakenings in nuns1, now you have to run away or dodge. Even from characters like Ino.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> I hope they put the funding to good use and do a better job.



*I should add that the some of profits goes to Studio Pierrot too, why you might ask ?  In recent interview with the president of the company, he said the Naruto video games is one of their major source of income to produce the series*


----------



## Omoi0714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Moondoggie said:


> Anyone else want the old awakenings back? No more shaky screen, super guard breaking, full health bar damaging combos, plus throw immunity(Susanoo and KB 8 tails as exceptions). I liked when awakenings were new forms that added new perks/jutsus/ougis with slight damage increase that you could work with. You could actually fight awakenings in nuns1, now you have to run away or dodge. Even from characters like Ino.



I don't know about you but I usually fair pretty well against awakenings as long as you're good at substitution then awakenings are a joke. The thing I absolutely hate is when someone has a bad connection so then every move that you make for your character on the screen is delayed. That shit pisses me off!! I'm also kinda pevved that Killer Bee wasn't done justice in this game. It seems like no matter who i fight when killer bee is into his third hit on his combo people seem be able to substitute. It just seems pointless to even play  with him.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 30, 2010)

Moondoggie said:


> Anyone else want the old awakenings back? No more shaky screen, super guard breaking, full health bar damaging combos, plus throw immunity(Susanoo and KB 8 tails as exceptions). I liked when awakenings were new forms that added new perks/jutsus/ougis with slight damage increase that you could work with. You could actually fight awakenings in nuns1,_* now you have to run away or dodge*_. Even from characters like Ino.



Running Away and Dodging Awakenings. 
You don't have to run away, you could just fight them since KNJ is so easy to do and cost nothing. The powered up guard break is something we need in Ninja Storm 2 since everyone just turtles the whole time.



Omoi0714 said:


> I don't know about you but I usually fair pretty well against awakenings as long as you're good at substitution then awakenings are a joke. The thing I absolutely hate is when someone has a bad connection so then every move that you make for your character on the screen is delayed. That shit pisses me off!! I'm also kinda pevved that Killer Bee wasn't done justice in this game. It seems like no matter who i fight when killer bee is into his third hit on his combo people seem be able to substitute. It just seems pointless to even play  with him.



This is a fighting game that punishes you for fighting. You have to use a safe string in order to fight.



Animeblue said:


> *I should add that the some of profits goes to Studio Pierrot too, why you might ask ?  In recent interview with the president of the company, he said the Naruto video games is one of their major source of income to produce the series*



Awesome, good news for canon?


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone up to play?

PSN - CookieFrog


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 30, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> I don't know about you but I usually fair pretty well against awakenings as long as you're good at substitution then awakenings are a joke.



I understand what you mean, and I get the ninja move chakra gun, knj out of awakeners combo and jutsu/support jutsu him in the back strategy. But I'd just rather do more if that makes any sense. Though I suppose that stems from the already lopsided fighting mechanics.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You don't have to run away, you could just fight them since KNJ is so easy to do and cost nothing.



Well I try to time my knjs(always did it in prior UN games, just a habit now), so knjing some awakening attacks can be harder with the shaky camera so I have to be cautious of taking hits. Plus they can mash knj if I try to do anything but support or jutsu them in the back...and if I do I will probably take big damage. Guess I'm just alone on this one. heh


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 30, 2010)

> Well I try to time my knjs(always did it in prior UN games, just a habit now), so knjing some awakening attacks can be harder with the shaky camera so I have to be cautious of taking hits. Plus they can mash knj if I try to do anything but support or jutsu them in the back...and if I do I will probably take big damage. Guess I'm just alone on this one. heh



Yea, true. Shaky cam is pretty annoying. What character do you use?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 30, 2010)

Hm, when I play I tend to use Taka Sasuke, Tsunade, Pain, Hinata, and Gaara. Sometimes KB, but I end up having to use his tilt a lot. 

I tend to pick characters that have grab/jutsu/ougi setups in their combos like Taka Sasuke's oooo v oo to chidori blade. Though I don't get to do it much. lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sasuke has a really good safe string.
Just straight on ooooooo all the way through. When people KNJ half way through the combo, Sasuke is moving around and usually catches them again to end the string.

Pain is good also. His ooo^oooo string is pretty safe. 
When people KNJ they end up right in front of him and get scooped up by the dog summon. It also works with the oooooo combo string.

Garra, Hinata, and Tsunade all seem to have punishable strings when i've used them.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

Tsunade's falcon punch string isn't so bad. Though I have to agree heavily with Hinata. I see why everyone spams that 64 palm guard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2010)

Laix said:


> Anyone up to play?
> 
> PSN - CookieFrog



I'll take ya on.

Edit:

You seem to have reached the max amount of friends.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh yea, and Jugo's ooooooo String is the most safe combo string I've seen.
My friend who never played the game just picked it up and was almost beating me with that combo. It's only like 4 hits long and then puts you into a cinematic and it does plenty of damage.


----------



## AmanoG (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody up for games?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2010)

AmanoG said:


> Anybody up for games?



Ya, just add me.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll delete some friends. I'll message you on here when I'm ready to play.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 30, 2010)

*If anybody wants play I'll be online in couple minutes

Xbox Live Gamertag: Animeblue*


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 30, 2010)

Laix said:


> Tsunade's falcon punch string isn't so bad. Though I have to agree heavily with Hinata. I see why everyone spams that 64 palm guard.



her oooooooo and oooo>ooo combos can still catch you after a KNJ too.

Her down combo is useless though.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 1, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *If anybody wants play I'll be online in couple minutes
> 
> Xbox Live Gamertag: Animeblue*



Lol, I missed you by about 4 hours.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Catch you next time then*


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 3, 2010)

KILLER BBE SHOULD BEE BETTER THEN WHAT  HE WAS IN THE GAME


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2010)

So should Hidan and a few other characters, in the UN PS2 games each character used to have specific traits/powers like they did in the anime.

Now it's like some of the these characters have lost those traits in UNS1 and UNS2. Kakashi can't copy Ninjutsu/Taijustsu anymore, in UNS1 he gets an automatic KNJ and in UNS2 he gets jack-squat.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Know what would be fun? A fan movies or fan arcs using those that weren't touched upon in the game (like Team 8 not even getting an arc, just a fight against a Konan Clone) in either Shippuden or the main storyline. Showing fights of the characters in different locations, modding out Naruto as the leader at times to show said characters departing Konoha on their own, etc.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hidan is good in this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2010)

If anyone wants to play, my PSN is in my sig. 

I am currently on Chapter 4.

I love the battles in this game; awesome stuff. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan is good in this game.



More like he is usable because of a exploit, but everything else about him is garbage(Jutsu, awakening, no safe combos)

Your much better off with the guy who killed him with the same exploit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ Kidding me? I always play as him.

His Jutsu stops and goes through all.

His awakening makes him a beast.

His combo's are plenty safe as long as no mashing goes on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2010)

Using his jutsu means your going to take a free Ougi most likely, and his awakening gives him no advantages beside +damage, and takes away his biggest advantage of dash Ougi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2010)

No comment on the independent storylines of the other Rookies that could be made with NUNS2's engine?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 3, 2010)

Anybody got tips against Kiba spammers or fukin Susanoo?

Also trying my hand at mastering Gaara, if there are any good tips for his use would be much appreciated.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ogui when you see Kiba load chakra to do his jutsu and you will catch him.

Susanoo just attack him is what i do, or you could evade and use assists until he goes back to normal.


----------



## AmanoG (Dec 4, 2010)

Ya just attack him, chiyo and/or hidan support helps too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 4, 2010)

Also; If you use Pain's shinra tensei after you KNJ an attack, it will knock Susanoo back a little.


----------



## GohanKun (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, once Susanoo comes out you're pretty much f'ed.

Just stay away from it and use you're assists and jutsu's.

Oh, and don't forget to KNJ his OOOO combo, that's pretty easy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally got my copy today. 
First match: Sasuke vs Kankuro
Online: 1-2 fought with Kakashi vs Itachi so far.
Storyline; Currently on the Gaara vs Deidara boss fight.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 5, 2010)

^360 or Ps3?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 5, 2010)

Again, ANY comments on my ideas?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 5, 2010)

Screw story mode, I hope they just worry about the figthing system in the next game.


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 5, 2010)

IM hoped Pein would be more god like Jiraya SM was better in story mode..

i hate when you cant do the same things in vs mode that you can do in story mode that takes away from the game.

I CANT STAND THAT.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't believe I played my first few online ranked matches, & most were filled with Minato's & Hokage costume Naruto's.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 5, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't believe I played my first few online ranked matches, & most were filled with Minato's & Hokage costume Naruto's.



If your going to keep playing then get used to it, doesn't get much better.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 6, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> If your going to keep playing then get used to it, doesn't get much better.



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pain is a good counter to Rasengan spammers.


----------



## Deva Path (Dec 6, 2010)

I kind of got bored with this game. D:


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Screw story mode, I hope they just worry about the figthing system in the next game.


I want them to focus on both, no complete change-up the story mode's framework for UNS3, just improve what's already there.

But yeah, if I had to choose between what gets improved I'd definitely choose the fighting portion to get an upgrade.


Deva Path said:


> I kind of got bored with this game. D:


lol What you'd expect? You get a story mode that's padded with backtracking and menial item-collecting. You have a fighting system that while does have good mechanics, has no actual balancing between the characters you can choose.

Let's not forget the fact that you have no variety in the game modes. You can choose to use supports or go at it alone (offline/online), other than that there's no time attack, survival mode, or any other match-types to sink your teeth in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

meh.. this game is done for, they should had balanced it more and add more fighting modes instead of doing the boring story mode. I am starting to get tempted on selling this game.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 6, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> meh.. this game is done for, they should had balanced it more and add more fighting modes instead of doing the boring story mode. I am starting to get tempted on selling this game.



meh they already have your money


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't want to sell it, but I honestly have lost interest. Now I'm addicted to Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> meh they already have your money


Not from me, I borrowed it from a friend and played it, but I said I would buy it used or get it later at a lower price.

My younger brother wants it for Christmas though, so my Mom might waste the money on getting it for him (that is if there's no sale on it).


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Dec 6, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't believe I played my first few online ranked matches, & most were filled with Minato's & Hokage costume Naruto's.


Got the game already? huh. I'll be playing you next time I see you online then. I use more than 3/4 of the roster so don't worry


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe next time less focus on story and more on gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 6, 2010)

With Itachi, make sure you Ougi him right before he can use Susanno, before his health goes too low. 
If you ougi him, he will be low on health and will want to awaken, then you just spam shuriken and even if he does awaken at that point, his health will be too low. 
Works well, Itachi isn't a great character on his own, his awakening just makes him broken. 
Don't know how well ougi setups work for other characters, but Shikamaru is good at it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 6, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Got the game already? huh. I'll be playing you next time I see you online then. I use more than 3/4 of the roster so don't worry



Ok. 
Heads up, I'm sorry as hell my current record is 6-17.
Don't laugh.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 6, 2010)

> All I'm saying is that what made the UN games fun died with the PS2 games.
> What CC2 did with UNS1 was take away all that, and replaced it with nothing significantly better.
> 
> I don't know if it's the lack of foresight to make a better game, or the lack of resources and money to make something on HD consoles that's better than the cheaper developed PS2 games, but they've done more on PS2 than the PS3/360 combined.



+9999

i agree with this guy. Accel 2 was the best naruto game for me. i dont care if the ougis were shortened for a faster gameplay. thats all BS. naruto games are well knowned for over the top jutsu ougis and shortening them is lame and looks dry..


----------



## Cyclonic (Dec 7, 2010)

should I get this or the new assansins creed?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> should I get this or the new assansins creed?


Both fun games. If you don't plan to play too much online, Assassin's Creed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> should I get this or the new assansins creed?



Both.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> should I get this or the new assansins creed?



Depends on your own personal preferences. What type of games do you like?


----------



## Cyclonic (Dec 7, 2010)

Klue said:


> Depends on your own personal preferences. What type of games do you like?



generally third person action games. like god of war and uncharted. though I loved infamous and red dead. played the last assasins loved that one too.


I have not played a naruto game sinceultimate ninja three  is storm two good enough to choose over brotherhood?


----------



## Cyclonic (Dec 7, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Both.



well I can *Play* both I just cant own both.   I can get one as a rental on gamefly.


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 7, 2010)

^Save up your money, bro. 


Anyway, I need to start playing this again. Played 2 matches the other night. I won one (forget who it was against), but then I lost against an Itachi.


DARN YOU SUSANO'O!


----------



## Laix (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah. I took a 3 - week break, and now I'm catching up on my rusty skills.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 7, 2010)

Player Matches for 360 anyone?


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> generally third person action games. like god of war and uncharted. though I loved infamous and red dead. played the last assasins loved that one too.
> 
> 
> I have not played a naruto game sinceultimate ninja three  is storm two good enough to choose over brotherhood?



From the little I have garnered from your post, I would say no.

Brotherhood now, Storm later.

You probably won't fail either way. I love Storm 2 to death, fun as hell, but it failed to keep my attention for too long. Still worth every penny to me some how, but don't ask me to make sense of it - lol.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 7, 2010)

The thing about UNS2 is, if you're a fan of Naruto, you'll love it and overlook the flaws for the most part. If you aren't a fan of Naruto, you're more likely to hate the game, though.

Oh wait, not necessarily. If you're a fan you'll probably notice the flaws with the character more too.

It depends, I guess. It's a solid game, but extremely far from perfect.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 9, 2010)

Just had my first rage quiters.
2 SM, 1 Hokage Naruto, 1 Hinata & 1 Itachi.  
So far no hate messages.


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 9, 2010)

A HINATA?! 

Those are rare...! Did you need a master ball?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll be getting this in a few weeks, then whenever I buy more time for Live, I'll be happy to fight you guys.


----------



## Oatmeal (Dec 10, 2010)

Would anyone like to vs me in NUNS2(PS3) I have enough skill and experience to deal with spammer (however I'd prefer not to fight you do to makin the battle extremely dull.) If you like comboing and face paced fights please send me a VM. I will do single or team. 104-41 is my record.


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 10, 2010)

I never new wat a spammer was until i play agaisnt sage naruto my god

Minato spammers arent that good i beat one but sage naruto

I had to disconnect


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Dec 10, 2010)

SM Narutos aren't so hard either. I've started using Chiyo against them. That way they don't have a chance to spam. As for 6TK Naruto all they do is spam his Chakra Bullets and they aren't so hard to dodge either.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah KN4 & KN8 aren't so hard to deal with now. All I do is dodge and throw shuriken and use my supports.
But, I think I found my character to deal with rasengan,chidori spammers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata Hyuuga. Even I still lose from time to time but, I guess that's normal


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2010)

Klue said:


> From the little I have garnered from your post, I would say no.
> 
> Brotherhood now, Storm later.
> 
> You probably won't fail either way. I love Storm 2 to death, fun as hell, but it failed to keep my attention for too long. Still worth every penny to me some how, but don't ask me to make sense of it - lol.



That is exactly how I feel


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, just got my first hate message from a Hokage Naruto user.
RB,RB, THROW, RB, FRS(FAIL). HE awakens and runs out of time I used Sasori's iron sand and chiyo's support and I win.
3 minutes later I get a message saying "Sorry ass spamming N00B" and I just :rofl


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm the only one that didn't get messages...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

I should start playing public matches and see if I get any.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, so exactly how do I replay boss fights?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, so exactly how do I replay boss fights?



You have to collect the scrolls in story mode.
Example: If you wanna replay the Sasuke vs Itachi fight, you have to revisit the Uchiha hideout and collect the scroll there.
Just do this at every single boss battle sight.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear god.

So hear me out, I started this game with intent to get the platinum trophy. Aka, getting every trophy in the game.

At first, things were going smoothly. I was knocking down trophies like pins in a bowling alley with bumpers on.

Then, things got a bit tougher. Collect all the ninja battle items, check. Complete every event, check. Complete every mission, check. play for 30 hours, check, and so on and so forth, until there was only one trophy left. Collect every single MOTHER FUCKING TITLE. 

At first I thought, well, I've put in a hell of a lot of time into this already, so I should be relatively close to finishing this. 

I take a look. 100 titles. Out of them, i have ONLY 60 TITLES?

Okay, well, it could have been worse. How hard can they be to get?

Turns out, you get one title for playing as one character 30 FUCKING TIMES.

Not only that, but another title also requires 50 RANKED WINS AND ANOTHER REQUIRES 20 RANKED LOSSES.

So instead of getting this trophy, FUCK THIS. 

Darth OUT.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ I said the same. I don't see how some of my friends have platinum for this.


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 12, 2010)

You play enough online, and it sorta just happens.


----------



## KarasuNoItachi (Dec 12, 2010)

seriously i love this game and dislike it at the same time...i hate the spammer noobs in online mode:

deidara
naruto sennin
minato
kakashi
kirin sasuke.
kiba

i hate those noobspammers,they spam their ulti,rasengans,gatsuugas etc. like shit!


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2010)

Ever since I got the platinum trophy, my interest in the game sort of fizzled out. Coincidentally, the last title I got was the one for the 50 ranked wins. The use each character 30 times titles can be halved if you have a second controller.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2010)

KarasuNoItachi said:


> seriously i love this game and dislike it at the same time...i hate the spammer noobs in online mode:
> 
> deidara
> naruto sennin
> ...



Easiest ult to spam is Itachi

someone dash at you? Ulti.

Substitution? Ulti.

Worse comes to worse, awaken and rape them all. 

Best character in the game. Or I could be bias just because he's my favorite character in the manga as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2010)

Darth you ps3 or 350?


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2010)

Ps3.

I've never heard of 350 though. 

My PSN is FreeHaven.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2010)

Darth said:


> I've never heard of 350 though.


Lol, new system?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 12, 2010)

Platinum is actually very easy to get in this game, and I only ever got one hate message.
After I got my 50 wins, I was working on my losses, so what I usually did was fight for about half the match see how good the player was then let them win. 
So I got this one guy pretty low, I still had almost a full bar, and he obviously wins then sends me a message letting me know just how much he owned me. 
I thought it was funny, just ignored him though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2010)

Most of my hate messages & rage quitters come from. 
Yep, you guessed it. Rasengan spammers.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Xbox 350.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll get this game once it gets a little cheaper.

I can't wait to beat the shit out of the main cast with Hidan.


----------



## KarasuNoItachi (Dec 12, 2010)

well i pwn most of the deidara  soabs with sasori.and spammer nobos like minato naruto etc. with itachi ;P


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2010)

Darth said:


> Ps3.
> 
> I've never heard of 350 though.
> 
> My PSN is FreeHaven.



Will add ya then, we need to play sometime.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2010)

What would happen if someone got a 10/10 on the disconnection frequency?


----------



## quantum711 (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys I need help with the 30 battles for each character. I dont have a 2nd controller, so if i set the computer as the same character would it still count?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome game yall


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

quantum711 said:


> Guys I need help with the 30 battles for each character. I dont have a 2nd controller, so if i set the computer as the same character would it still count?



I believe it would. Just double the handicap in your favor.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Dec 13, 2010)

So what's the best tactic/character to play against Deidra and Itachi?


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Deidara, I just spam Ino's Flower Bombs. Cheap I know, but if they're going to fight from a distance, I will too


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

They will quit on you. If they don't win, that is.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2010)

It's the best feeling when you kill quitters before they can quit


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

If you try, don't use a team jutsu.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 13, 2010)

trying to be good with Sasori, I've run into problems chasing ninja dash shuriken spam.

Any good Sasori's with some tips on em?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2010)

*Speaking of  Achievements/Trophies, I only have three more to go

. Which name shall I use? 
. Thanks for all your time! 
. A perfect Storm Master.

Any tips for getting Which name shall I use? achievement/Trophy*


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of  Achievements/Trophies, I only have three more to go
> 
> . Which name shall I use?
> . Thanks for all your time!
> ...



Try looking at the objectives you have to complete.


----------



## Ito (Dec 13, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> Any tips for getting Which name shall I use? achievement/Trophy




*Spoiler*: __ 



Note: Wait until you finish everything in Ultimate Adventure mode before trying to specfically earn these titles, you will more than likely earn them from regular play


001 Shinobi
You start off with this title

002 Striking
Perform a 40 hit combo

You can go into Free Battle Mode 1P vs 2P and pick Hinata, in battle use her normal jutsu which should do at least 60+ ... more than enough for your title ... or you could just spam shurikens with .

003 Ninjutsu
Win with a Ninjutsu

Finish the match using your characters Ninjutsu ( > ). Free Battle Mode Recommended

004 Ultimate Jutsu
Win with a Ultimate Ninjutsu

Finish the match using your characters Ultimate Ninjutsu (x2 > ). Free Battle Mode Recommended

005 Bond
Win with an Ultimate Team Jutsu

The Ultimate Team Jutsu requires a filled team gauge that appears to next to your characters icon at the top, to fill it just keep using your supports ( and ) until it is filled up, once filled hit x3 (your character should now have a orange aura around him) and then hit

006 Fox Spirit
Win during Awakening

Win a battle while in your awakening mode. To activate Awakening you have to have be in critical damage (at the second bar of your health theres an arrow indicator) and hold when your chakra is fully charged. Free Battle Mode Recommended

007 Bare
Win with less than 5% health

As the description says. Free Battle Mode Recommended

008 Iron-Clad:
Win a perfect victory

As the description says. Free Battle Mode Recommended

009 Overwhelmingly Victorious:
Win in 20 seconds or less

An easier way is to go into your battle settings in 1P vs 2P by pressing in Free Battle mode and raise 1P's handicap then proceed to your quick 10 second match.

Fight 30 Battles with the following characters: character name

010 Ramen-loving: Naruto
011 Peaceful: Naruto (Sage Mode)
012 The Uchiha Clan's: Sasuke
013 Taka's: Sasuke (Taka)
014 Sparkling Maiden's Heart: Sakura
015 Root's: Sai
016 Taijustsu: Rock Lee
017 Byakugan: Neji
018 Fully-armored: Tenten
019 The Nara Clan's: Shikamaru
020 The Akimichi Clan's: Choji
021 The Yamanaka Clan's: Ino
022 The Inuzuka Clan's: Kiba
023 The Aburame Clan's: Shino
024 The Hyuga Clan's: Hinata
025 Jinchuriki: Gaara
026 Precious Junior Student: Kankuro
027 Older Sister: Temari
028 Masked: Kakashi
029 First Hokage: Yamato
030 Hot-Blooded: Guy
031 In Training: Asuma
032 Reanimated: Chiyo
033 Mount Myoboku: Jiraiya
034 Fifth Hokage: Tsunade
035 Seeker: Orochimaru
036 Subordinate: Kabuto
037 Little Brother: Suigetsu
038 The Curse Mark's: Jugo
039 Clumsy: Karin
040 Older Brother: Itachi
041 The Renegade: Kisame
042 Upperclassman: Deidara
043 Human Puppet: Sasori
044 Way of Jashin: Hidan
045 Human Wallet: Kakuzu
046 Strongest: Tobi
047 Beautiful: Konan
048 The Real: Pain
049 Punster: Killer Bee
050 The Fourth Hokage: Minato

Anytime you play as of these characters in any mode it will count towards your overall progress

1P vs 2P. Set the battle settings to 10 seconds on the timer. Pick the character you need the title for on both 1P and 2P ... it will count double this way. You can draw the matches up until the 15th match and finish it by winning the match (just throw a shuriken). The title wont unlock unless someone wins


051 The Main Character:Finish Chaper 1
052 The warring tribe's: Finish Chapter 5
053 Novelist: Finish Chapter 6
054 One Who Walks The Way Of The Ninja: Finish The Last Chapter
055 Eight Tails Hunter: Finish The Fragment Chapter
056 A fresh new ninja: Complete Grandpa Gens Trials
057 A hardworking ninja to the core: Finish the "Find Tonton's Pearls" request.
058 One Who Overcomes Darkness: Finish the Curse Doll Mission
059 Once who excels in everything: Complete all the events
060 Full Marks For Friendshipomplete all of the Friendship events

This is all Ultimate Adventure Mode related, please refer to the Trophy Guide for more information


061 Well-off: Spend 100k Ryo
062 Rich: Spend 500k Ryo
063 Very rich: Spend 1 million Ryo

This will probably come naturally from Ultimate Adventure Mode from all the purchases you will have to make


064 Part-timer: Shop 30 times
065 Poster Girl: Shop 60 times
066 Store Manager: Shop 100 times

Go to any shop (i recommend Ichiraku Ramen since the text is so short) and simply enter and leave the shop constantly however the titles wont unlock until decide to view the merchandise or in this case click "buy" at the ramen shop


067 Directly-controlled:
Complete the bonus condition in each mission in 'Challenge Main Battle Again'

The Battle Conditions are all pretty simple, just go through them one buy one. You can track these, they are the red stars shown underneath the rank listed next to each vs battle



068 Medical:
Eat 10 bentos

Go to the Leaf Village Cafeteria and purchase 10 Bentos. Go into your menu and simply use all 10 of them for your title

069 Capricious:
Find a Winning Lottery Ticket

You can only find a Winning Lottery Ticket by first praying at a shrine to increase your luck. Next run into Konoha and knock down every sign you see and pick up whenever it drops, this is all LUCK dependant ... just keep doing this until you get one

070 Earnest: Pick up 30 Empty Can items
071 Flighty: Pick up 30 Pachinko Ball items

Just like the Winning Lottery Ticket, you knock down the signs HOWEVER make sure you dont have luck on otherwise you wont get any Empty Cans or Pachinko Balls, also keep in mind the title only counts the ones YOU pick up

072 The Hidden Village's:
talk to Ma at Mt. Myoboku after beating the main story.

073 Second Hokage:
Obtained the second hokage ninja info card

You will get this as you are getting all your Ninja Info Cards for your trophy

074 Third Hokage:
Watched all of the Story View videos
075 Student:
Watched all Ultimate Jutsu videos

Both of these will have "!" next to each new time , simply view the video and then back out with and keep doing this for the other videos. The Story view videos can be found in the Hokage Room and the Ultimate Jutsus are in your menu

076 Mid-Mission:
Replay every battle in the 'Challenge Main Battle Again'

See "067 Directly-controlled:"

077 Trusty:
Catch 5 birds

This will come naturally as you go for your trophy

078 Naive:
Investigate 50 mushrooms

If for some reason you haven't investigated 50 mushrooms by the post game, you can farm items off mushrooms in Mount Myoboku


079 Secret:
Use 20 Warp Scrolls

Warp Scrolls can be purchases at the Item shop. Simply use it 20 times for this to unlock

080 Certainly Victorious: Win 10 ranked matches
081 Explosively Advancing: Win 20 ranked matches
082 Dojo Breaker: Win 30 ranked matches
083 One's Own Ruler: Win 40 ranked matches
084 Omnipotent: Win 50 ranked matches
085 Underdog: Lose 10 ranked matches
086 Survivor: Lose 20 ranked matches

View "Dextrous Ninja" in the trophy guide for tips



087 -157
All acquired through Storm Points, the last one is acquired at 995,000 SP


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

That 30 titles is too much.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2010)

*It's like I will have to play ranked matches. one more thing is there any way to see what titles that you already have/missing *


----------



## Ito (Dec 13, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *It's like I will have to play ranked matches. one more thing is there any way to see what titles that you already have/missing *


Go into online mode and change your title/emblem. You'll be able to see what you have. I'm pretty sure there's a way in the story mode as well, but I can't remember what menu options you have to pick.


NeoKurama said:


> That 30 titles is too much.


It really is. Use the method that's explained in my spoiler, though, and it's not too bad.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone for 360?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 14, 2010)

Tell me. How can you get mad at someone, and call them a pussy for not letting you spam?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 16, 2010)

If you win in this game you cheated, Duh.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 16, 2010)

Ive been playing online only with Hinata and I can kill most of sage naruto or
other jutsu spamers x). Only ones I loose sometimes are the Deidara or Sasori
players. And yeah I experience quitters once , did team ougi at end and he quit x_x.

When i start doing my combos that decrease their chakra and they can't KNJ
oh I love when that happens . But yeah to win you have to spam or cheat, thats why im no Hero ranking yet but im doing well ^^.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Ive been playing online only with Hinata and I can kill most of sage naruto or
> other jutsu spamers x). Only ones I loose sometimes are the Deidara or Sasori
> players. And yeah I experience quitters once , did team ougi at end and he quit x_x.
> 
> ...



Same here except, I use Neji as my main. I avoid using team jutsu at the end because they would quit.
As of now, I'm "battle hardened ninja" ranking. And it's true, sometimes you have to spam & cheat in this game in order to counter, & win.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 16, 2010)

Once I got a message which was full of complaints. One of which was: 'Why didn't you let me attack?' :ho


----------



## Laix (Dec 16, 2010)

I was once asked by a noob why there was so many logs when he attacked.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

All we can do, is pray for these people.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone for 360 matches later? I'm going to have to get the PS3 version.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ Seems like people play PS3 version more than 360 version.


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2010)

I still don't have the game....


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ 
10char


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 16, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ Seems like people play PS3 version more than 360 version.


No surprise there... 
Is chakra dash + ougi considered cheating?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> No surprise there...
> Is chakra dash + ougi considered cheating?



Only if you win.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 16, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Only if you win.


There's been plenty of people I've done it to more then twice in a match... I never really got any hate mail or anything. 

Chakra dash + ougi were the rarest though. Only when people dared to Ninja Movement around me at close range.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> There's been plenty of people I've done it to more then twice in a match... I never really got any hate mail or anything.
> 
> Chakra dash + ougi were the rarest though. Only when people dared to Ninja Movement around me at close range.



I did it before and I got quits.
I'm going to do it again tonight, and see what happens.


----------



## Ito (Dec 16, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> No surprise there...
> Is chakra dash + ougi considered cheating?


What's this again?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Gino said:


> I still don't have the game....



Unless your a big fan of the series I'd say hold off til the third one.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 17, 2010)

they shipped 1 milion copies of uns2 already ? Uns3 good as confirmed 



can anyone translate this ?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 17, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> they shipped 1 milion copies of uns2 already ? Uns3 good as confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone translate this ?



When the third does come out, what arc do you guys think it'll end in? I'm hoping for it to end somewhere in the war arc, though it seems very unlikely.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)

Nakiro said:


> There's been plenty of people I've done it to more then twice in a match... I never really got any hate mail or anything.
> 
> Chakra dash + ougi were the rarest though. Only when people dared to Ninja Movement around me at close range.



It's the only way I play Hidan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2010)

NUNS3 won't be coming out for a long while. It'll be the year after next and by then the anime should be past the current manga arc. Depending on when the series ends it might include the rest of the series, it just varies really. We don't know.


----------



## Sito (Dec 17, 2010)

For the holidays im getting an xbox an i already got a few games from when i had one before(the old white one) and bought 2 new games, Halo Reach and Gears of war 2(new to me, kinda since i only rented it last time). Im looking for another games, hoping for an anime style one.

On the Xbox Live is it hard to find a game? Like does it take like 5-10 mins? I usually dont like to wait that long for fights, but since tis game has been out for a while, people may have moved on.

So is it worth getting?
Thnx.


----------



## Laix (Dec 17, 2010)

The pattern for CC2 releasing games is always the same.

Accel 2, Ninja Storm, Accel 3, Ninja Storm 2

It's so each game has a decent story mode.

So next year (2011), there is a 99% chance they will release Accel 4, (Of course on the PSP.) which will carry on from Jiraiya's defeat and go up to probs. Kage Meeting Arc.

Then, (2012), they will release NUNS3, which will go from Kage Meeting Arc up to the next 1 - 2 arcs (Manga, as it will be anime by 2 years time.) from now. (So that's at least 3 arcs for us to enjoy.)

Filler arcs however may change this, BUT there will be filler stories in the games due to lack of story. I'm not sure, maybe they will, maybe they won't, but I do know that Accel 4 will be next year, as they don't have much to make a NUNS3.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 17, 2010)

shyakugaun said:


> they shipped 1 milion copies of uns2 already ? Uns3 good as confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone translate this ?



Using Google translate, the article says they've shipped over *100 million copies* worldwide. I'm assuming they meant 100 mill. copies of _all_ the Ultimate Ninja games. That's a hell of a success. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> This time "NARUTO-Naruto - Shippuuden Narutimettosutomu 2" is
> "Narutimetto" cumulative shipments surpassed 100 million copies world's fastest series. !
> 
> Itadakimashita cheer everyone, thank you very much.
> ...


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2010)

Laix said:


> The pattern for CC2 releasing games is always the same.
> 
> Accel 2, Ninja Storm, Accel 3, Ninja Storm 2
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if they'll release an Accel 4, maybe if the workload use to make it is a breeze then sure. However they have to push out 'Asura's Wrath' for Capcom in 2011, but we're definitely getting UNS3 in 2012 (CC2's biggest cash-flow generator).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 17, 2010)

Derp derp derp, Anyone for 360 free matches?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll play ya if you're on in about 3 hours lol busy atm.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm so close to platinuming this game but I still have to get all the titles which is going to take for ever =/.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm only at 63%.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)

PSN: PredaconRampage

If anyone just wants some fun matches sometime.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

I will.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright just add me up then.


----------



## shuraii (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone know how to get Substitution jutsu #07? I already have a platinum trophy and it seems KNJ #07 is the only thing I'm missing. I also S-ranked all missions and boss battles.

Psn: shuraii
3 mil+ Bp
Main: Temari

Dont add me just for the sake of playing me. Just send a game invite.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 20, 2010)

Seems like some got an early Christmas present, Plenty of noobs playing lately.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah that's usually the case with most games online, around X-mas a whole new batch of scrubs appear online.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 21, 2010)

I finally got the 30 titles for each character. Now, I just gotta get the rest.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 21, 2010)

Ya I also noticed a lot of new players online, but it's cool most of them don't
spam Naruto's xD, they play fair and sqaure !


----------



## Laix (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> PSN: PredaconRampage
> 
> If anyone just wants some fun matches sometime.



Adding.



shuraii said:


> Anyone know how to get Substitution jutsu #07? I already have a platinum trophy and it seems KNJ #07 is the only thing I'm missing. I also S-ranked all missions and boss battles.
> 
> Psn: shuraii
> 3 mil+ Bp
> ...



Will play you tonight if your on.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Seems like some got an early Christmas present, Plenty of noobs playing lately.



Noticed it on PS3 too. And even if they weren't good, they didn't spam which made me want to help them.



Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Ya I also noticed a lot of new players online, but it's cool most of them don't
> spam Naruto's xD, they play fair and sqaure !


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ True, I like playing people who haven't learned to be cheap yet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 21, 2010)

Let them learn.


----------



## Ra (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been losing so badly in the rank matches.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ who do you try and main?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 22, 2010)

*



			^^ True, I like playing people who haven't learned to be cheap yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have played against some of those players yesterday and they was not too difficulty that I thought they would






			I've been losing so badly in the rank matches.
		
Click to expand...


Are you trying to unlock to two titles from losing like I'm*


----------



## Laix (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't even bother with ranked. I've been at the same rank for a couple months now.

I just play with friends and the occasional player match where I find someone good.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 22, 2010)

*I continue to be amazed!*

My Internet connection has been crappy so I haven't been playing online much... bout of insomnia made me play single matches versus COM. I'm utterly amazed by two things I discovered tonight.

Was training with Tenten against random characters... Happened to be up against chiyo and the stage was the barrier outside the Akatsuki hideout.

1) I thought it odd that tenten's movements felt slower suddenly... At first I thought it was my controller problem... But later I realized it was because she was battling on water! When I ran back to the shore her movement and speed were back to what it used to be! Amazing!

2) same stage... Also water related lol. Tenten's left/ right square combo ends with five explosive kunai. usually it flies and blows up the opponent if he/she is not blocking especially if airborne the kunai will fly after you and detonate. However if the opponent is blocking the five kunai will embed itself in the ground or wall, and about a second will pass before they detonate (possible to still inflict damage if the opponent has stopped blocking and goes near them).

At the barrier stagei if Tenten does this move and her explosive kunai hit the water they will detonate almost immediately! I tried it near the shore where three hit the water and detonated at onc while the other two that landed on the sand detonated a second later..

I know this may sound like very minor and silly details but I just feel that the developers deserve a pat on their backs for being so careful with such things. The game definitely isn't perfect but small things like this really show that they are trying!


Any other interesting or trivial stuff like this you've discovered in the game?I thought me finding that characters could hide behind the chair at the uchiha hideout and your character can get blown behind the statues at mount M were funny enough; but this really impressed me. 
--- 
[PSN: tenten79] Fully Armored on NUNS2!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get Ready! Weapon Control: Gigantic Iron Ball!!! ... Arigato!


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 22, 2010)

I finally got 100%
And yeah, I don't mess with rank matches no more, I'm happy with my current rank and leaderboard number.


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone wants some random player matches:

PSN: Grim_Breaker


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what characters will be in this?
I am intrigued


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

Itachinator said:


> Does anyone know what characters will be in this?
> I am intrigued



What do you mean, Will be?


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 22, 2010)

Are in this ? 
I dont have it yet 
And im wandering if it will be worth getting.


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

well there are all important characters until the Pain Arc and is worth getting if you like Fighting Games and Naruto, they will be some add ons soon


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 22, 2010)

ok thank you spidey


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Shinra Yensei doesn't stop Amaterasu.


----------



## Ito (Dec 22, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Shinra Yensei doesn't stop Amaterasu.


You thought it would because...?


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been using support Temari lately, damn shes good to set up some sick air combos


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ito said:


> You thought it would because...?



Because Shinra Tensei stops Team Ougi's.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 22, 2010)

I never tried that tatic.


----------



## Laix (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone up for player matches today? 

PSN - CookieFrog


----------



## Jeez (Dec 23, 2010)

Spiderman said:


> well there are all important characters until the Pain Arc and is worth getting if you like Fighting Games and Naruto, *they will be some add ons soon*



It was officially confirmed?


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

Does it have all the akatsuki members ?  
They seem to be some of my favourites!
Along with people like gaara and naruto.


----------



## Jeez (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, all of them are playable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

Other then Zetsu.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow 
Im getting it , That has sold the game to me.
Damn no zetsu


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol i tried playing storm 1 today.... Hahaha everything was in a mess! Storm 2 really plays very different from storm 1!


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

Fifth Gate Opening!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course different gameplay. Like the "showdown between best friends" boss fight. I caught my first hands-on of NUNS.


----------



## DanE (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeez said:


> It was officially confirmed?



Yeah there was an interview in Spanish and they ask the developer if there where gonna be add ons like in NUNS1 and he said there was no doubt there where gonna be in NUNS2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

There aren't.


----------



## DanE (Dec 23, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> There aren't.



what do you mean?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

DLC
10char


----------



## Ito (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think there will be, either.


----------



## DanE (Dec 23, 2010)

Ito said:


> I don't think there will be, either.



well I still have faith they will, but if not is still have fun with the current characters


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 23, 2010)

They said no DLC.


----------



## DanE (Dec 23, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They said no DLC.



when? why?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 23, 2010)

a while back before the game released and I don't think they said why.


----------



## Ito (Dec 23, 2010)

Upon doing some research, I found this.



> The folks over at Hokage’s Room, the official community for Naruto games by Namco Bandai, submitted fan questions to Andrew Davis, the Localization Producer for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2!
> 
> 
> QUESTION #4: Will Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 expand through DLC or will it stop at extra support characters like it’s predecessor, will there be DLC missions, playable characters, and new game features that’ll make UNS 2 bigger? – AkaRed
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2010)

Killerbee's English voice 

I don't evennnn-


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm buying myself some games via internet, and I can't decide.  Ninja storm 2 or Batman Arkham Asylum?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I'm buying myself some games via internet, and I can't decide.  Ninja storm 2 or *Batman Arkham Asylum*?



Arkham Asylum is a better game BY FAR.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 23, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I'm buying myself some games via internet, and I can't decide.  Ninja storm 2 or Batman Arkham Asylum?



Definitely AA. NUNS2 had it's moments, but I quickly got bored.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 23, 2010)

AA bored the shit out of me.

Should probably finish it though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

NSUNS 2 does get tiring seeing the same people doing the same thing.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2010)

^ But it can be amusing watching Karin slap the crap out of Pein


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

Or to Killer Bee.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Dec 24, 2010)

The PS3 version sold 610, 224 units , while the 360 version sold 389, 896 units. The Total amount of this is:
1,000,120 units sold altogether. Slightly over one million.

360 sales:


PS3 sales:


Last month, Namco Bandai had redone their expectations upon the games that were coming out, most noticeable is that they expected UNS2 to sell up to one million, 300, 000 more than the original expected sales which was 700, 000.



I never expected Storm 2 to actually hit and slightly pass over the million mark, since you know. Being a Naruto game and all. Namco Bandai most likely after the holidays will make some kind of press release of how Storm 2 met their expectations and sold units mark.


----------



## Ulio (Dec 26, 2010)

I got this at the start of the month on the xbox, I have lots of incomplete games and school, I just finished it. The story isn't really fun or even challenging. But there lots of things to complete, birds, dolls, items, movies etc etc...Only the major fights were any fun, the others were very easy.

Online is pretty fun, it might be something that keeps me playing. My record is 24-22, I still haven't got all the characters, which is why I am still playing the campaign.

So far I am the only person I've seen using Suigestu, soo fun


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

Your luck go run out soon.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've started back on the game since my younger brother got for Christmas. 

I knew the invincible Ougi-startup frames were bad, but dammit that means if I have a split-second I can't even use my support's attacks to stop my opponent before I get hit. 

Then there's the fact I can't KNJ out of a Rasengan anymore like in UNS1. I thought it was because of online lag that wouldn't allow people to get out of it by KNJing, but playing it in an offline match confirms you can't do it regardless. At least it's reach limited since you can't charge it now, but (blocking aside) that means it's means pretty overpowered as a standard jutsu.

UNS2 isn't an outright shitty game, but CC2 isn't making any improvements with these current Ultimate Ninja games. Again, UNS2 took a decent direction the series could go, and stuck it deeper in the mud.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 27, 2010)

so it CCS2 bringing DLC to this?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 27, 2010)

There aren't going to be any.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 27, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I've started back on the game since my younger brother got for Christmas.
> 
> I knew the invincible Ougi-startup frames were bad, but dammit that means if I have a split-second I can't even use my support's attacks to stop my opponent before I get hit.
> 
> ...


Ougi absolutely demolish the Rasengan.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Dec 28, 2010)

My brother just got the game yesterday. Haven't really got around to playing yet since my bro and sis have been hogging the controllers. Maybe I'll try playing tomorrow.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2010)

Got this, finished the story and got all the characters and what not, now I wish I had online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol, Minato is cheap.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 28, 2010)

Gray said:


> Got this, finished the story and got all the characters and what not, now I wish I had online.


Online sucks, so you're not missing much.

@AK47SUKI
All the characters are in some way, Shikamaru anyone?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2010)

Minato, Sm/Hokage Naruto's, and Deidara are the cheapest.


----------



## DanE (Dec 28, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Online *Rank Match* sucks, so you're not missing much.



Player match is alright


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like online ranked.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 28, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Online sucks, so you're not missing much.
> 
> @AK47SUKI
> All the characters are in some way, Shikamaru anyone?



Don't know what you're talking about man, shit is good if your into competitive play.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 29, 2010)

I am currently ranked "Hokage", and in the 6,000's on the leader boards. I only do player matches now.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got this game about 3 days ago, almost got "all events" in the campaign. I don't have online because I'm too cheap to pay for it and I don't want to give anymore money than I already gave to Microsoft. Anyway, it was my first Naruto game and I thought it was decent, but after seeing Ultimate Ninja 1, I kind of want the feature with pressing a series of buttons to make/counter a special jutsu. I don't really have a "favorite" character and just play Free Battle with friends, although I am really beginning to like Kabuto.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nobody wants to fight anymore, They just leave when I join their games.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 29, 2010)

I got this last Friday and finished the main story on Sunday I think.

I've pretty much got everything done as well. My total play time was only a little over 30 hours. 

I got pretty pissed off at some points when things just weren't going my way.

Barely any Zetsu in here...very disappointed, I don't care so much he's not a fighting character just he had no speaking roles. I don't understand why.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 29, 2010)

Eh I main Itachi and I had a 20 win streak this morn =/
2 mill Battle points on my account, anyone want to go? (Im on PSN btw)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 29, 2010)

How am I a cheat, when I 8 trigrams you whenever you rasengan spam?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Yashiro said:


> Online sucks, so you're not missing much.
> 
> @AK47SUKI
> All the characters are in some way, Shikamaru anyone?


Shikamaru isn't cheap.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2010)

*



			Nobody wants to fight anymore, They just leave when I join their games.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling and I not even an rank high*


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2010)

I admit I do quit, but only if the lag is awful and I'm frustrated due to Rasengan spamming/other cheap behaviour (particularly those that jump around throwing shuriken and have two long rang supports). Don't normally get frustrated, but when you face the tenth one in a row you have to put your foot down.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 30, 2010)

-JT- said:


> I admit I do quit, but only if the lag is awful and I'm frustrated due to Rasengan spamming/other cheap behaviour (particularly those that jump around throwing shuriken and have two long rang supports). Don't normally get frustrated, but when you face the tenth one in a row you have to put your foot down.



Or you just suck. 

I have a question, though... I've beaten the game, but have no clue how to unlock the remaining 3 characters. 

I believe I must just collect SP until I unlock them, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2010)

*Every character is cheap.*

Just some more in some places then others. For example,

Temari - Her awakening is actually quite cheap. Deflects all projectiles, and the wind can kill a full bar person in a minute.

Shikamaru - Ougi is fast.

Deidara, Shino - Long range spam. 

Sakura - Double awakening.


Those are just some, so to people that complain about just Deidara -

*Try another character.*


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Laix said:


> Sakura - Double awakening.


Double         ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

*@JT* 
I normally use Hinata against rasengan spammers. Get Taka Sasuke as a support. Whenever you use 8 trigrams, have Sasuke ready to chidori them in case they rasengan spam, or be ready to grab them. He is also good against those who jump around, & throw shurinkin all day. Just close in on them and use him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Or you just suck.
> 
> I have a question, though... I've beaten the game, but have no clue how to unlock the remaining 3 characters.
> 
> I believe I must just collect SP until I unlock them, but I may be mistaken.


Yeah, free battle is SP's best friend.  


Laix said:


> *Every character is cheap.*
> 
> Just some more in some places then others. For example,
> 
> ...


For Deidara, whenever he starts spamming, I use Ino's flower bomb. It tears right through the clay and hit him. The others, I haven't encountered.

Happy I don't see complaints about Neji & Gaara.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm Itachi's pretty good and is balanced with all situations at hand. I almost win every battle im in, and when I do lose, its because i probably fucked up at one point when I don't stick to my regular strategy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ Yea, but does your regular strategy include using combo strings.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 30, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Yea, but does your regular strategy include using combo strings.



Nope, spamming "O" (PS3 controller) is overrated, your opponent always substitutes. In fact, doing regular attacks are pointless online nowadays, so I stay away from that and focus on using my supports/ ninjutsus =S


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> Double         ?



Yeah, I'm confused about this as well.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 31, 2010)

These are my tips for these spammers :


Deidara - Ino Flower bombs or Sasori with Deidara only support rape.

Rasengan spam - Pain ST, Byukugan, Konan Ougi, or Sasori.

Kyuubi spam - So far I haven't lost to a single kyuubi using Sasori but aside from that side chakra dash continuously + shuriken for chakra gun and when he chakra dashes attack.

Susanoo spam- my only real problem, I usually avade and use support often and Pains ST pushes them back a bit.

Shikamaru Ougi - I don't really see why people complain with it, I just block when I see him near me and has his double triangle set up.

Kiba FOF spam - Ougi after their attack.

Sasori grab spam - Move around + shuriken as well as Kakashi and Sasuke Taka support.


----------



## Newton200 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmm, I dont think its possible to play 4 players, would be awesome if you can.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I finally got this game yesturday for my 360 and I got past the main story. Still trying to figure out how to get the fouth and killer bee though. The controls are manageble for 360. My only complaint is that substituting is harder for a 360 controler imo. Still havent tried online but it sounds frustrating after seeing the comments lol


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2010)

For the Naruto one, Sakura's ougi is good too as well as Ino.

Kyuubi spam, use long range supports.

Susanoo is the same.


----------



## Newton200 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fan o Flight said:


> Well, I finally got this game yesturday for my 360 and I got past the main story. Still trying to figure out how to get the fouth and killer bee though. The controls are manageble for 360. My only complaint is that substituting is harder for a 360 controler imo. Still havent tried online but it sounds frustrating after seeing the comments lol



You can get the fourth by reaching 580,00 SP and Killer bee by gettin about 540,00 SP .. you get SP from doing batle and quests.. And thats a lot of working , 

The way i did it, was by playing a 2 controller battle... play with hinata, make your handicaps all the way to right so that you hit high damage , and then you spam her jutsu that does a 65 or 64 hit combo.. you should be done with the match in about 15 seconds max.. and you get 10K SP .... i went from 400,00 to  600,00 in not more than 30 minutes..


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad I got platinum already.


----------



## DanE (Dec 31, 2010)

My tactics to beat some characters:

Deidara Spam: Wait till he starts spamming and use a long rang ultimate attack character like Kakashi or Yamato they almost never expect it 

Naruto Sage/Minato: Use characters who cancel rush chakra attacks, Yamatos wood attack, Sasuke Fire Ball you get the idea. Dont attack this character with Normal attacks often the 90% time they KNJ and Rasengan you.

Puppet Masters: This are the hardest for me to beat because the have alot of Defense is not even fair but you can beat them with characters who can go around their defense such as Kabuto who can go underground or you can use team characters to help you distract them and weaken their shield with strong attacks like Kakashi Running jutsu.

Sussano: Ok for this you need support characters whos attack take long to end like Neji or Lee. Also you will need a character who has fast Chakra attack like Kiba or others. 80% of the time people think they are invinsible with Sussano and just attack, when they do this you are free to attack Itachi with any chrakra attacks long range is recommended.  If you keep attacking it will eventually stop.

Neji: If he does a normal attack combo and you dodge dont attack him from the back he will use his ultimate defense. SO what you do is mid/long range attacks like Shikamaru and Ino and its pretty easy to beat.

Sasuke Kirin: Easy character just don't let him damage you to much or he might catch you in his ultimate.

Kakashi: I know people don't want to admit it but Kakashi can be a Sage Naruto Substitute any day so the same tactics apply.  Except in his ultimate, so if catches you in a Combo he can do it easy.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 31, 2010)

Spiderman said:


> My tactics to beat some characters:
> 
> Deidara Spam: Wait till he starts spamming and use a long rang ultimate attack character like Kakashi or Yamato they almost never expect it
> 
> ...



lol those characters always get me especially minato. I finally did about 40 matches online because I got hooked which is good I guess. Im definately negative in my record though. I try to use neji but I cant beat the minato's with him. Multiplayer isnt too bad when your calm and get used to it. The only spammer I couldnt stop was someone using temari...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2011)

I mainly use Hinata or Neji for rasengan spammers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh a Hinata/Neji user , Are you on PSN by any chance so that we can have a round?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh a Hinata/Neji user , Are you on PSN by any chance so that we can have a round?



Yeah.
PSN: Neobardock7621


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 1, 2011)

Every page I read on this thread is either about "spammers" and/or cheap tactics/characters...is this really the mark of a good game? lol


----------



## Misfits (Jan 1, 2011)

There's so many Sage Naruto spammers online. It's so pathetic how they stand there and constantly use the rasenshuriken and supports. The worst ones to fight are the Pain players though.....that god damn Shinra Tensei. >_>


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2011)

I found a way around them.


----------



## Blatman (Jan 1, 2011)

shinrei tensei spammers are easy, and its animation leaves pain open for any kind of attack.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 1, 2011)

Haha I can easily pwn Rasengan spammers, its not that hard anymore =S Once I see one heading straight for me, I just pop up Susanoo and before they realize it they walked into my trap


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 1, 2011)

Misfits said:


> There's so many Sage Naruto spammers online. It's so pathetic how they stand there and constantly use the rasenshuriken and supports. The worst ones to fight are the Pain players though.....that god damn Shinra Tensei. >_>



My advice? Use Neji, but keep Rock Lee and a long-range person as a support. Block when you need to, use a support to stagger your opponent then close in with chakra-dash or ninja-dash to attack with Kaiten/Rotation. If a SN uses Rasengan, you can always counter with Neji.

Oh, always be sure to keep at least support gauge full when using another. Caution and timing is always the name of the game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2011)

I use Taka Sasuke. When they try, BAM!! stops them.


----------



## Laix (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm so tempted to make a post detailing counters to the worst spammers, tactics and awakenings.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm 89% done with the doll mission and I've waited about 45 min for that damn bird to update the wanted list


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 1, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> My advice? Use Neji, but keep Rock Lee and a long-range person as a support. Block when you need to, use a support to stagger your opponent then close in with chakra-dash or ninja-dash to attack with Kaiten/Rotation. If a SN uses Rasengan, you can always counter with Neji.
> 
> Oh, always be sure to keep at least support gauge full when using another. Caution and timing is always the name of the game.



Yep I main neji and always use rock lee. If you get rock lee to nock em in the air use 64 palms. Always works for me lol. Well...I lose alot since I still suck at this game. Good method though


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Finished that Dark SM Naruto, he was such a bitch to beat, he'd KnJ behind me and hit me with a Rasengan, I was using Neji, it was tough.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 1, 2011)

> Finished that Dark SM Naruto, he was such a bitch to beat, he'd KnJ behind me and hit me with a Rasengan, I was using Neji, it was tough.



He was preparing you for online. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 1, 2011)

.

Screw Online.


----------



## DanE (Jan 2, 2011)

Yesterday my matches where the following: 

SG Naruto
SG Naruto 
Minato
Sasuke Kirin
Sasuke Kirin 
SG Naruto 
Itachi
Shikamaru
Kakashi
SG Naruto 
Minato 

thats how long I can remember

-Noctis Lucis you realise you can beat almost any character with Sussano right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

Hell I rarely use Susanoo unless my opponent is asking for it XD I mostly try for my team ultimate jutsu.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 2, 2011)

Set up bombs with Tenten...or stick to her long range attacks Use itachi and sasuke's fireballs as supports... Chakra shurikens as your balanced supports too...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

*Noctis Lucis Caelum* 
You, and that Itachi. 
I use Kabuto to knock my enemy in the air, & hit him with the ultimate. My advice is, don't finish off a match doing your team jutsu especially in ranked. 50/50 they will rage quit.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jan 2, 2011)

Gray said:


> .
> 
> Screw Online.


My friend... when are we playing online? 

Neo

Great Match yesterday. Want to play you again


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> My friend... when are we playing online?
> 
> Neo
> 
> Great Match yesterday. Want to play you again



Anytime my friend.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

I would love to have a go against anyone who has PSN  My ID is OmecronBlazor Just tell me your forum name and ill add you for a match =S

*@Neo:* Yep, But your explosive kunai is still annoying


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> My friend... when are we playing online?


After I get more online time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I would love to have a go against anyone who has PSN  My ID is OmecronBlazor Just tell me your forum name and ill add you for a match =S
> 
> *@Neo:* Yep, But your explosive kunai is still annoying



So is your jumping around toying with me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So is your jumping around toying with me.



Hey it means im the dominant male!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hey it means im the dominant male!!!



2 Wins
2 Losses does put you in that category.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh, you won those 2 times by time outs >.<


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh, you won those 2 times by time outs >.<



Hey, it still counts!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

So what about Lars? Almost everyone sucks at using him unless someone pro knows how to work around his only melee combat >.<


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So what about Lars? Almost everyone sucks at using him unless someone pro knows how to work around his only melee combat >.<



I never used him in online.


----------



## DanE (Jan 2, 2011)

He doesn't suck is just people don't like him.  He has some amazing combos tho and Guard Breaker


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

Jumping around and toying with someone in NUNS2 terms = turtling. 

In other terms however ...


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

That's why I lose so much! I toy with them and they end up going into awakening mode, and that never goes well.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So what about Lars? Almost everyone sucks at using him unless someone pro knows how to work around his only melee combat >.<



I main him, I'm hero atm and I barely ever get beaten nowadays.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 2, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I main him, I'm hero atm and I barely ever get beaten nowadays.



Want to have a go if you on PSN? Ive been wanting to fight a pro Lars


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I main him, I'm hero atm and I barely ever get beaten nowadays.



Think choo so gud 'eh?

I'll face you.  PSN - CookieFrog


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

No Laix! I have 360...


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

You foolish monkey.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

All my friends are on 360, anyway.


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to have it. 

Well, I have a NTSC Xbox, but that's no use since I'm in the U.K.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone for 360 freematches? 

Gamertag - HidanUchiha 187


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm patiently waiting for Storm 3, and hoping it doesn't have any online trophies/titles this time around. 
Once I switched out my substitution buttons and was on even ground with KNJ spammers not many people could beat me. I finished with something like 50-3 then got my 20 losses. 

One tip for awakening characters is, ougi them so they are on very low health before they enter it. Itachi I haven't lost to in forever. Don't even damage them or anything unless it's an ougi. Then he will do everything he can to enter the awakening with his low health, just save your support and that should do the trick. 
Shikamaru's jutsu keeps awakened characters on the ground as well, since they have no support. I remember quite a few times Sasori wouldn't be able to do anything.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 2, 2011)

Team battles are fun. I made a puppeteer trio with Kankuro, Sasori and Chiyo, it was awesome. Specially the team special attack. :33


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 2, 2011)

Team Ougi are pretty cool, no matter what the team is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 3, 2011)

In storm 3, ban Minato, and those who rage quit, can't play online anymore.


----------



## Ito (Jan 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> In storm 3, ban Minato, and those who rage quit, can't play online anymore.



Fuck Minato. Ban Deidara.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

Deidara ain't that difficult, just jump and spam kunai, he'll change tactics real quick or be stupid enough to get slaughtered. I do agree with minato, or at least make Rasengan spam a less viable option.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 3, 2011)

hmm seems the X360 ver. is outselling the ps3 ver. in America




1.1 million sold not bad


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think they should ban any characters just fix the mechanics of gameplay, they got time to think things I just hope they don't get mesmerize from the sells and just make a shitty game


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

^ It happens though.

I'm interested in knowing if they'll put in all newly introduced characters.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> ^ It happens though.
> 
> I'm interested in knowing if they'll put in all newly introduced characters.



Well this is a list of new characters that will be in it for sure:

1.Madara not Tobi
2.Kabuto(Orochimaru)
3.Danzo
4.Raikage
5.RS Naruto
6. Samurai who helped Sai
7.Zabuza and Haku come back

And thats what I got till now, They will probably will be many more because the war is just starting

Characters we wont see come back:

1.Jiraiya
2.Orochimaru
3.Pain 
4.That red hair girl who like Sasuke
5.Lars(hopefully), would be better if they put Luffy in his place but thats just my thinking

And other characters who are unimportant or dead


----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Well this is a list of new characters that will be in it for sure:
> 
> 1.Madara not Tobi
> 2.Kabuto(Orochimaru)
> ...





Thank God Pain's not coming back, them Shinra Tensei is too much for me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2011)

I like that list so far, though i'm more excited for the Kage bodyguards then anything.


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

That's poo to be frank. They will always include characters that were not in shippuden. Otherwise, they would only have characters that are relevant to the current arc; in which we would get jack all. 

I say the roster we have now, with -

*SPOILERS*

*Spoiler*: __ 




The kages, their assistants, Danzo, many characters updated. They will want as many characters in so the sequel is worth something.




 Plus, they are going to wait until next year if they follow the story, so they have a decent sized story mode. Otherwise, it will only be 1 - 2 arcs long. 

They want as many characters in as they can, as more is better. They aren't dropping any characters just because they don't appear much, otherwise Neji, Tenten and Lee wouldn't be in any Shippuden games.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> That's poo to be frank. They will always include characters that were not in shippuden. Otherwise, they would only have characters that are relevant to the current arc; in which we would get jack all.
> 
> I say the roster we have now, with -
> 
> ...




More is not always better just take a look of the DBZ Tenkainchi series. I rather have a few characters with multiple combos expansion and good game mechanics than alot of broken characters.


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

So would I, but my point is they won't do it. As long as they were in shippuden, and have some role in the story, they will be in the sequel. Plus, expect this Ultimate Ninja Impact to be something. I suspect 3DS.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't believe in removing older characters because it kinda ruins the point of having a sequel - in which we can make dead characters fight new ones, e.g. Jiraiya VS Raikage or something similar. 

And, if you ask me, they may as well remove online if they're going to give us a poorer game due to online. I'll personally rather have a fantastic single-player game than an average game with online functions.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

No, online should stay because if they only base the gameplay to single player the game would get dull fast unless... it has way more customizable content like custom jutsus, more outfits etc then single player would be ok.  The Online is only bad in UNS2 because the mechanics of the game don't work that good if that is fixed online should be fine.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey you guys wanna do a little tournament to see who is the best on PSN


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as I don't see no turtling I'm down. 

PSN - CookieFrog


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Well this is a list of new characters that will be in it for sure:
> 
> 1.Madara not Tobi
> 2.Kabuto(Orochimaru)
> ...



Is this your first Naruto game? Every Naruto game includes all the characters regardless of what part of the story is being featured.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Is this your first Naruto game? Every Naruto game includes all the characters regardless of what part of the story is being featured.



Every Character? Thats not true some characters in UNS1 weren't Included in UNS2. This game wont come out in a long time in that time some characters will be forgotten.

Let see if this tourney happens:

Laix-PSN - CookieFrog
Spiderman-PSN - Grim_Breaker


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

You do understand that the characters not in NUNS2 only appeared in Part 1?


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> You do understand that the characters not in NUNS2 only appeared in Part 1?



In UNS2 every usable character had an important role in the story except Lars, the character that not appear in UNS2 dont have any role but that doesnt neccesary mean they dont appear example is Anko and Kurenai they just dont have any role in the story. In the next game Pain, Jiraiya and other character wont have any role in the story so they wont be important.


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

No, but they HAD a role.

In Shippuden, Anko and Kurenai did nothing. HOWEVER, around the time the next game comes out, Anko has a higher chance of being in as she does have a role in the story. 

As long as they had a role, they will be in it. It explains why Chiyo has been in every (Ultimate Ninja Shippuden) game despite dying in the first arc.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 3, 2011)

No characters need to be banned, they just need to change the chakra dash back to the way it was in the first ninja storm.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> No, but they HAD a role.
> 
> In Shippuden, Anko and Kurenai did nothing. HOWEVER, around the time the next game comes out, Anko has a higher chance of being in as she does have a role in the story.
> 
> As long as they had a role, they will be in it. It explains why Chiyo has been in every (Ultimate Ninja Shippuden) game despite dying in the first arc.



This is what I'm saying, Jiraiya doesn't have a role after he died neither did Pain so they wont appear. Chiyo had a role in this game time line but Jiraiya and Pain wont be in the next game Timeline Chiyo will probably be because she is and Edo Zombie


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2011)

No you don't understand. As long as they had a role in the storyline at some point, they will remain in the game. Examples - 

Chiyo
Asuma
Team Guy
Sand Siblings

The first die pretty early on, while the last two have only appeared in two arcs out of around 6. What you are saying is, after an arc or so, the character will be forgotten. What I'm saying is, as long as they was part of an arc in the storyline, they will be in the games. 

And another thing - NUNS characters cost a lot more to make then the PSP and PS2 series, so higher rosters in the Accel series is more likely.


----------



## DanE (Jan 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> No you don't understand. As long as they had a role in the storyline at some point, they will remain in the game. Examples -
> 
> Chiyo
> Asuma
> ...



Yes but this characters did had roles in Part 2 during the games timeline, so they had to be there. There isnt a character in UNS2 that isnt part of Part 2 but yes Part 1.  All the charaters in UNS2 have roles in the story there isnt one character who doesnt have *any* role in the games timeline.  In UNS3 some characters wont have roles in any of the game arc so they dont need to be added.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Itachi's awakening. Being able to freely control that war god is awesome. :33


----------



## Ito (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I tried Lars out today. Not too shabby.

Against non-spammers, at least. D:


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 3, 2011)

We can speculate about Storm 3 in about a year once they finally announce a trinket of information concerning it.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 4, 2011)

The only thing I want fixed in Storm 3 is Substitution. Either take it out completely, or make it take up at least half a chakra bar (similar to Naruto Clash of Ninja games)


----------



## Dim Mak (Jan 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Every Character? Thats not true some characters in UNS1 weren't Included in UNS2. This game wont come out in a long time in that time some characters will be forgotten.
> 
> Let see if this tourney happens:
> 
> ...


Count me in.

PSN: SwahiliBlonde


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Laix (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for that. But how did I know it would be a 3DS title? 

I'm surprised it's not being made by TOMY. Expect an announcement from TOMY though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2011)

They need to add destroyable environments.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 4, 2011)

I am not going to join.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2011)

Depends what day the tourney is on. I might participate, I might not.
PSN ID: OmecronBlazor


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Thanks for that. But how did I know it would be a 3DS title?
> 
> I'm surprised it's not being made by TOMY. Expect an announcement from TOMY though.



It is a Takara Tomy game, I can read most of japanese. It's written.


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2011)

so that new 3ds game is a platformer adventure? Not a fighter like chakrush?


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure? Those graphics looked awfully similar to the Chronicles series. 

Well, looks like it is. My bad.


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Tournament Registry: (tournament day-in 3 days if we have 10 entrants or more)

Laix-PSN - CookieFrog
Spiderman-PSN - Grim_Breaker
Dim Mak-PSN- SwahiliBlonde
Noctis Lucis-PSN- OmecronBlazor


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

So the tournament is on a Monday? Sorry, if it was on a Friday/Saturday(Possibly Sunday), I would have been able to participate =S


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So the tournament is on a Monday? Sorry, if it was on a Friday/Saturday(Possibly Sunday), I would have been able to participate =S



then ok the tournament is on Saturday, you got school?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> then ok the tournament is on Saturday, you got school?



University Classes, but thats not the problem, I left my PS3 at home and I live on residence, I go back home on Fridays. So yeah thats basically my situation. And No im not bringing my PS3 to residence >.>


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> University Classes, but thats not the problem, I left my PS3 at home and I live on residence, I go back home on Fridays. So yeah thats basically my situation. And No im not bringing my PS3 to residence >.>



I'm not going to University this semester, gonna work for a little while save up some money for august so I can buy everything I need for it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I'm not going to University this semester, gonna work for a little while save up some money for august so I can buy everything I need for it.



Huh thats cool, I just want to get University done with so I can progress my dream of becoming a game developer.


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Huh thats cool, I just want to get University done with so I can progress my dream of becoming a game developer.



Yeah my main problem is money I get left behind in classes because I don't have books and the financial help only gives me enough to pay for classes


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

A couple of things that should be mentioned if/when you face me. 

1. If you are Itachi/Killer Bee/4th, and you just stand around when your near awakening to gain it, don't be surprised if I don't attack or ougi you when you least expect it. 

2. Turtle and I'll call Sue. 

3. Spam and I'll just lose all faith in you guys.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2011)

Sign me up for it.

PredaconRampage

Any rules? or everything goes?

I think we could spice up the tournament by having to pick one character and stick with it throughout the tourny.


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Tournament Registry: (tournament day-in 3 days if we have 10 entrants or more)

Laix-PSN - CookieFrog
Spiderman-PSN - Grim_Breaker
Dim Mak-PSN- SwahiliBlonde
Noctis Lucis-PSN- OmecronBlazor
Sephiroth-PSN-PredaconRampage

Rules:

1.If you quit you are desquilified
2.Matches will be 2 out of 3
3.Participants will fight randomly at first and put in a tournament chart then.
4.The winner will get rep by me lol.
5.Sephiroth that sounds like a good Idea, yes you can only use 1 character but the Support can be anything.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

Wahoo finally got a copy for PS3  
fackin' spammers.


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

ikr. Makes me hate the game so much.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

Who do you use ?


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty much anyone except Shino, Kisame, Puppeteers, Kiba, Yamato, Minato, SM Naruto, Taka Sasuke, Suigetsu and Killer Bee.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've never tried Kiba yet .


----------



## Ito (Jan 5, 2011)

We should outlaw some characters. 

- Deidara


Yeah.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't fought a Deidara yet but I hear there's some major spammage with him.


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Ito said:


> We should outlaw some characters.
> 
> - Deidara
> 
> ...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't seem to use Gaara well .  Got any tips ?


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually Deidara nor Sage Naruto are spammers is the people who use them for spamming


----------



## Superstars (Jan 5, 2011)

How is the game? I see it is fluid.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

Games good.  

Spidey's got a point I guess, but it seems like the characters are much better for the spamming department too, more or less.


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Games good.
> 
> Spidey's got a point I guess, but it seems like the characters are much better for the spamming department too, more or less.



Yeah at first it would seem that way but when your really learn how to use combos properly spamming seems so weak.


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

If your going to ban characters for spamming, you may as well ban the whole roster.


----------



## DanE (Jan 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> If your going to ban characters for spamming, you may as well ban the whole roster.



yeah almost every character has a Spam Side


----------



## Ito (Jan 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah almost every character has a Spam Side



But you can't say that Deidara isn't at the fucking tip-top of that list. People can use him as long as they don't press square.


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Spiderman - 

Ito - Well who says the few people in this tournament are going to spam? Spam's annoying, but it happens. Plus, Deidara/Shino/Temari/Tenten spammers are so easy to counter I have laughing fits.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

& how do you counter them? 
aha, am still noooooob


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

If we get to choose one character throughout the tourney, Im sticking with maining Itachi. Btw what time would the tourney start?

*@Laix:* Laix, you sound confident, I hope I give you a challenge when facing you. Im a badass 2.7 mill hero


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

*Noctis - * So do you. Just because your hero rank don't mean shit when I've faced many spammers that are high up.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

On the contrare, I hate spamming myself so I avoid using any means of spammage. I look at each battle through strategy. And that is how I get through most of my fights =D


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> On the contrare, I hate spamming myself so I avoid using any means of spammage. I look at each battle through strategy. And that is how I get through most of my fights =D



...........


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> ...........



Try me


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm excited I've found someone who seems like a good player.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'm excited I've found someone who seems like a good player.



Never underestimate a Versus XIII fan


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a Versus XIII fan.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Touche


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 5, 2011)

Those who spam cover fire are worse than trash.


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

Shikamaru cover spam right?

Can't really get out of that so easily. It is damn annoying.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *@Laix:* Laix, you sound confident, I hope I give you a challenge when facing you. Im a badass 2.7 mill hero



Let me know when you're *3.7* million.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Shikamaru cover spam right?
> 
> Can't really get out of that so easily. It is damn annoying.



Anyone really, they stay at a long distance and do it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 5, 2011)

Dam them explosive kunai, especially with 2 kickbacks + Shadow stitching jutsu >.>


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Dam them explosive kunai, especially with 2 kickbacks + Shadow stitching jutsu >.>



I need to know the trick of beating them because I honestly cant figure it out. I dont even know how his ultimate jutsu hits me lol. I guess I just need to play as him more to find out.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those who spam cover fire are worse than trash.



I lost to that the other night , first time seeing it also


----------



## Newton200 (Jan 7, 2011)

Most annoying friggin character  = Naruto sage ... And Pain is sooooo bad at this game :S ... almighty push sucks.. and isnt that big, and can be evaded, same to Neji's rotation ... Who the hell evades ROTATION?? O.o 

Naruto sage mode.. is OP!!! :S:S has like... a combo that doesnt end, substitutes every 2 secs  , and the awakening mode... omg, i can't describe how stupid that is >.>


----------



## Newton200 (Jan 7, 2011)

wtf??? noo :S:S, they're gonna take away Pain? omg, im not gonna bother to get the cd


----------



## Soul (Jan 7, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those who spam cover fire are worse than trash.



I usually do that to Deidara's only.
I can't stand them  so I attack them with spam as well 



Laix said:


> Shikamaru cover spam right?



Try Yondaime as an opponent while they have SM Naruto and Jiraiya as the support.
Fuckers


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2011)

I cover fire spam against spammers themselves, or if I'm really desperate. i.e. I fought a Guy the other day and we both literally had 1% health left each so we both just hammered shuriken and the like, but my cover fire arrived just in time and I won out :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 7, 2011)

So I played online on my friend's 360 the other day, it's so annoying, that Shika and SM Naruto

Well, I'm sticking to Lee and Gai as mains.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 7, 2011)

Im guessing the Tourney isn't gonna go on?


----------



## DanE (Jan 7, 2011)

Well yeah I guess so since not enough people signed in but your all welcome to fight me any time on PSN but I advice you im not very good


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmm We should convince a Admin or Mod of this section to host a Tourney =S Make it more official and more appealing =S


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 7, 2011)

Why do people just run the whole time.


----------



## Newton200 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kisame's slooow, and his ultimate jutsu is hard to use, the enemy must be standing like.. no more than one feet away >.> ... Pain doesnt have devastation jutsu thing, and his almighty push is a bit small, but then again his combos rule, thats all there is to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hmmm We should convince a Admin or Mod of this section to host a Tourney =S Make it more official and more appealing =S



Tournaments on NF have a long long history of failing horribly, I don't see that trend breaking anytime soon.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 7, 2011)

I swear gaara players just grab you to no end. I have no choice but to spam chidori so I can get through the dang sand without running into the sand . Atleast I can finally beat every sage naruto with my taka sasuke


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 8, 2011)

Receiving hate mail is funny.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 9, 2011)

I try and stop the spread of hate by sending 'Well Done' messages 
Most of the time I get replies of thanks, but I have received hate replies in the past


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 9, 2011)

I get some of the most crazy meanest hate mail.

Like, Large paragraphs worth.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a loved person
I receive no e-mails


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 9, 2011)

Your time is coming.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol, Everytime I get a hate mail , I just respond back with "Lol, you mad brah?" and thats it for my trolling  I know im heartless but better than what most people say when responding to hate mail =S


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 9, 2011)

How about this one. One of my former friends online, was bragging on how awesome he was with Deidara. So, he challenged me, & I guess he thought he was going to get his spam fest on, or whatever. So, I kicked his ass with Ino. He sent me a message saying, "We can't use the same moves over & over."
So, I replied "Excuse me? did you see who you picked?" he got mad, & deleted me calling me trash & stuff.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How about this one. One of my former friends online, was bragging on how awesome he was with Deidara. So, he challenged me, & I guess he thought he was going to get his spam fest on, or whatever. So, I kicked his ass with Ino. He sent me a message saying, "We can't use the same moves over & over."
> So, I replied "Excuse me? did you see who you picked?" he got mad, & deleted me calling me trash & stuff.



Yes... Ino can be a biitch to deal with  In fact she is a biitch >


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yes... Ino can be a biitch to deal with  In fact she is a biitch >



Hey, She is my bitch.


----------



## Ito (Jan 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yes... Ino can be a biitch to deal with  In fact she is a biitch >



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI1bnxotNVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 9, 2011)

Feeling pretty good with neji today. Beat alot of sage narutos and surprisingly deidaras with him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, what did you expect?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2011)

I can kick Neji's ass any day


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Your ruining the mood!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2011)

How does this game compare to established fighters? Last time I played a Naruto game they sucked big time.

I don't expect this to be SF/GG/BB/FF quality, but if I could get a ballpark I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How does this game compare to established fighters? Last time I played a Naruto game they sucked big time.
> 
> I don't expect this to be SF/GG/BB/FF quality, but if I could get a ballpark I'd appreciate it.



If you like Arena style fighting then this game is a decent example of that. The whole story mode goes up to the Pain Arc. I found it alright, reason why im still playing it is to kick people ass online =S


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a cool game, think Tenkaichi with Naruto characters. Not really a competetive game and online can get frustrating with spammable characters but story mode is really good.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How does this game compare to established fighters? Last time I played a Naruto game they sucked big time.
> 
> I don't expect this to be SF/GG/BB/FF quality, but if I could get a ballpark I'd appreciate it.



Mindless button masher where everyone online is playing to win and being as cheap as possible to do it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't forget, that if you win in this game, you somehow cheated. 
I remember back when the game was released, everyone used to be in this thread.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol, Everytime I get a hate mail , I just respond back with "Lol, you mad brah?" and thats it for my trolling  I know im heartless but better than what most people say when responding to hate mail =S



hahahaha when I respond to hate mail I get to make nasty drawings with the keyboard lololol.
But what rly pisses me off are the dudes that send you hate mail even after they beat you. Too bad for them, when I respond I block communications and so they suffer knowing that their response will never reach me


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 10, 2011)

Dont know about you guys but I am surprisingly getting alot of fair fights. Maybe people finally get the picture...or not. Meh, I think Im just getting  better at the game I guess XD


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2011)

Woo, 4 wins in a row, I love Gai.


----------



## DanE (Jan 10, 2011)

Gray said:


> Woo, 4 wins in a row, I love Gai.



Gai Gates release is too Beast to handle


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2011)

I got the game sunday and im at the sasuke vs itachi fight


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly the music from that fight is awesome =D


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes it was, i had a hard time against susano'o


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

The Uchiha hideout, & Orochimaru's hideout (storymode) are the best.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2011)

Eh All the fights were easy, its just when you had to button mash one single button to get it past the point you can pass through =/


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2011)

i just didnt know what to do in the kakuzu fight so it took some trial and error

that sasuke vs naruto fight was better than it was in the manga


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, NUNS button sequence is better than this one.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 10, 2011)

lol Im gaining so much pride in this game. I can finally beat all the deidara spammers. Neji's the man. The only person I cant beat with him is itachi because his awakening is a terrible/impossible match up. I can deal with any other awakening though even though Im trying to finish them before they can use it. Best naruto game hands down after a month of playing this


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 10, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> lol Im gaining so much pride in this game. I can finally beat all the deidara spammers. Neji's the man. The only person I cant beat with him is itachi because his awakening is a terrible/impossible match up. I can deal with any other awakening though even though Im trying to finish them before they can use it. Best naruto game hands down after a month of playing this



 Itachi is the best  But I dont go Susano'o unless desperate times calls for desperate measure. I just go for my team ultimate jutsu


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Gai Gates release is too Beast to handle


Hell yeah, saves me against Susano'o.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 10, 2011)

Gray said:


> Hell yeah, saves me against Susano'o.



How the heck do you beat susano? The only thing I can think of is ameratsu or long range jutsu's. Ugh, I guess I have to switch from my main when playing itachi


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> How the heck do you beat susano? The only thing I can think of is ameratsu or long range jutsu's. Ugh, I guess I have to switch from my main when playing itachi


Using long range supports so it can't hit me, and I pound away on it.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone else tired of shikamaru spammers its either run up and ultimate or jumping around all day going "ima da, ima da, ima da" triangle and o over and over and over again ....its uber frustrating.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 11, 2011)

Neji is amazing, especially against Resengan/Chidori/Raikiri attacks. Lee's Jutsu is great as a support, along with mid to range jutsu users like Asuma, Temari, and Deidara.

Shikamaru's melee attack animations are cool as hell, even in UNS1 he was a beast. Shikamaru and Suigetsu's melee attacks feel harder to read and KNJ against, it takes quite a bit effort to get the timing down.

Did anybody have any problems with the tilt + melee attacks compared to the first game? I didn't figure it out until my brother told me they changed it so you tilt first, then you hit the melee button.

Team Gauge: At first I thought you only build it up by bringing out supports the normal way. I had no idea that using support-type attributes in the second stage would actively fill it up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 11, 2011)

I normally main Neji against anybody. However, against Itachi, I use Ino. Just keep your distance, spam her flowers, & supports.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow I had to face a deidara spammer (he went all out with every trick in the book) with 2 katon supports. Really? I mean really? Im surprised I brought that guy down to orange. He was rediculous. Ive never been so tempeted to message someone


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 11, 2011)

If they play the spam game, spam back.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I guess its my own faul because I cant bring myself to do it lol. Faced about 8 deidara spammers out of 14 matches today. Must be a cult out there on xbox


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, on Xbox? Like I said some time before, use Ino. You know right from the start they go start to spam. Use your UJ &  knock them away.
While they are far from you, when they start throwing their birds, just spam her flower bombs. In addition, have your supports ready, works alk the time.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2011)

*if anybody wants to play, I'll be online for an hour starting at 7*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ What system?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2011)

*Xbox 360 and it look like it will have to be 7:30 now*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, I have it for PS3, & it's too late.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone for 360 freematches?


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

Oi what ranking are you guys online?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 12, 2011)

The spammers are ridiculous. Being able to up my rank by a couple hundred points every time I beat one feels good though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol Im 48-71 on ranked.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2011)

I played this game a few times on x360 at a friend of mine, it was pretty amazing. Although I haven't played online yet, it has to be even greater.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

I done gotten up to Hero rank. But I still lose against Hero's or lower ranked fighters.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I FINALLY learned how to use that stupid "Tilt - x-x-x" combo move.

It really took me a while to figure it out =/  Also figured out that holding A allows you to jump infinitely. Now deidara spammers can suck it I no longer have to time jumps.

All I need to do know is figure out the timing to perfect substitution and then maybe I'll finally be good enough.

I litterally lose like 6 games in a row before getting one, then again I play on rank and only minato hangs there >=[

anyone on xbl wanna spar?
GT: DedValve   send me a friend request that your from here. Lately I've been doing nothing but playing this game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll play you some, Send me a friend request.

Gamertag - HidanUchiha 187


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2011)

Itachi pisses me off.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## ReaperAH (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope i'm not to late to post, but my PSN name XAustinHX, I just bought the game this week, and i really enjoy the online battles


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 15, 2011)

What you guys saying, Itachi is pimp


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Well I FINALLY learned how to use that stupid "Tilt - x-x-x" combo move.
> 
> It really took me a while to figure it out =/  Also figured out that holding A allows you to jump infinitely. Now deidara spammers can suck it I no longer have to time jumps.


 It's funny that I only figured that out during the adventure mode, I was at first playing a few VS matches here and there up to certain point. I love how when I played in the story mode I'd unlock some characters before legitimately reaching them in the game, and there's a few useful tips pointed out in the story mode portion (Tilt + X is one of them).



NeoKurama said:


> Welcome to the club.


I've been a residing member for a few months lol.


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What you guys saying, Itachi is pimp


If you're using him then sure, but he's a pain in the ass. Susano'o is so damn overpowered it's ridiculous.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Once your trapped in that corner.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> Oi what ranking are you guys online?


I'm a Hero, can't remember my Wins/Losses though.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm Mizukage rank with about 140 wins  and 70 losses

I'm proud to say I've never used the over powered characters like Sage Naruto, Itachi etc.

I play as Kabuto with Shino and Shikamaru support, I didn't realise Shikamaru was so hated online though, I've never encountered any...

Btw, this is my first post and these forums both scare and confuse me :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Shikamaru is boss.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2011)

It's insane how you guys have that amount of wins.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ranking system in this game is the worst I've ever seen.
I've been Hero Ranked a week since the game came out.

I've got something like 1200+ Win / 500+ Losses

And I actually play the game and do combo strings. I'm not a cheap ass like 99% of everyone else online.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> And I actually play the game and do combo strings. I'm not a cheap ass like 99% of everyone else online.



The only problem with combos is that if your opponent substitutes you're more than likely to be hit with a rasengan in your back... or even an ultimate


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea, You're right. People don't ever fight.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 16, 2011)

Who do you play as then AK47SUKI 187, to do your combos I mean.

I can sometimes get away with Kabuto's down combo if I'm lucky.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh some will fight long distance, and spam cover fire all the time.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh some will fight long distance, and spam cover fire all the time.



I see Chiyo and Sasuke balance type support and just think _why?_

People are just so imaginitive... I've encountered several people who choose Ssge Naruto with Minato and Jiraiya for support.

I've only encountered one other Kabuto online (ranked) and I lost, I like to be different.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I see Chiyo and Sasuke balance type support and just think _why?_
> 
> People are just so imaginitive... I've encountered several people who choose *Ssge Naruto with Minato and Jiraiya for support*.
> 
> I've only encountered one other Kabuto online (ranked) and I lost, I like to be different.



Be expecting to see this team most of the time. I have beat some people who spam cover fire with my supports and closing in on them, but that's about it.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 16, 2011)

Rasengan is overpowered in this game not really for its damage but due to the fact that recovery from a failed rasengan is immediate, so there's no disadvantage to using it over and over and over...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Or, they have their finger glued to that subsitute button. They subsitute behind you and rasengan. So I just say you wanna spam? Two can play that game. I either jump around the board, spam shurinkens, supports, etc.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 16, 2011)

Goodness I didnt really play a spammer but one taka sasuke really got on my nerves. He had chiyo and some katon support and landing a hit on him was nearly impossible because he guarded constantly and substituded every time I tried a grab.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2011)

People need to lay off the substitution.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Who do you play as then AK47SUKI 187, to do your combos I mean.
> 
> I can sometimes get away with Kabuto's down combo if I'm lucky.




Pain
Neji
Hidan
Tsunade
Sasuke - Taka
Sasuke - True Chidori Spear
They have some safe strings.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a run in with about 30 Itachi's today.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jan 16, 2011)

What's this tilt - x move people keep talking about?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ranking system in this game is the worst I've ever seen.
> I've been Hero Ranked a week since the game came out.
> 
> I've got something like 1200+ Win / 500+ Losses
> ...


I love doing combo strings, especially with Kakashi. Only time i act like a bitch is if i'm facing a bitch. Give 'em a taste of their own medicine as the saying goes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I love doing combo strings, especially with Kakashi. Only time i act like a bitch is if i'm facing a bitch. Give 'em a taste of their own medicine as the saying goes.



Yeah, same here. I generally use combo strings if I'm using someone like Neji, since most of the time (from my experience), they couldn't KnJ out of it before it ended.

The character I hate going up against most is Sage/Hokage Naruto. Rasengan Barrage and grabs all the time


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 17, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> What's this tilt - x move people keep talking about?



It's a unique special move every character has. Tilting the analog stick and pressing the attack button shortly after activates it.

Kabuto's Earth Release is the fastest way across an arena (unawakened) great for chasing down ranged players.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

^ How exactly _do_ you do it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2011)

I should try to get back into this game.

I didn't really like it much, compared to the first one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

You know, I never fought a Chouji.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Neither have I (well, ranked anyway).

Whenever I see a Konoha 12 user (or basically anyone who isn't uber powerful in the main series) I play more fairly, try a few combos here and there, and generally don't care if I lose. 

I really want to see Tentens rather than Deidaras


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

I only fought her character like twice. Shino is annoying when he jumps around throwing bugs. 
I haven't a Kakuzu, or Hidan, except for supports only.


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2011)

-JT- said:


> I really want to see Tentens rather than Deidaras


well look this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VmBtaGcWFk[/YOUTUBE]

"I'm kinda good, aren't i?"


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 17, 2011)

I went against a Tenten (Hero rank) the other day and got destroyed.. sent the player some happy mail though!

If I play ranged I use Shino, as I like all of his different moves - his standard combo is useful for blasting opponents back.

However his ultimate has to be one of the worst to hit in the game. it's like amanterasu but worse in every way: very slow startup, very slow travelling and very limited homing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't forget his grab.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish Tsunade had a better jutsu aside from that heel drop, I like her.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 17, 2011)

Tsunade should be better! Sakura's version has better homing and it's easy to go into an aerial combo from hers.

Does anyone play as Karin? She is epic!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I haven't a Kakuzu, or Hidan, except for supports only.



I used to main Hidan when I first got the game. I'm using Kakuzu and Hidan more again so who knows. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Does anyone play as Karin? She is epic!



I remember getting my ass beat by a person using Karin


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

TIP: If you are playing rank matches, do not finish off the figh with a team ougi.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

Do they ragequit or something?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 17, 2011)

Ugh, it is so annoying when your opponent quits just at the end of an ultimate jutsu.

Kabuto walks slowly towards them and raises he arm to strike and... disconnection! Bah!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Ugh, it is so annoying when your opponent quits just at the end of an ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Kabuto walks slowly towards them and raises he arm to strike and... disconnection! Bah!



One of the reasons why I stay away from Ranked, unless I'm really bored.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love when anyone can win by spamming throw with skikamaru.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, but Shika's throw is awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

Had to use Susano'o to beat another Sage Naruto, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 17, 2011)

^^What's your gamertag?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^What's your gamertag?


Mine? Denzel07.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 17, 2011)

Want to do some freematches?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Want to do some freematches?


I'm not home right now, bro.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

Gray said:


> Had to use Susano'o to beat another Sage Naruto, does that make me a bad person?



Nope. 

Generally I don't make it a rule of thumb to use Awakenings, but if I'm pushed into a corner, I'll throw down.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Nope.
> 
> Generally I don't make it a rule of thumb to use Awakenings, but if I'm pushed into a corner, I'll throw down.


See, what makes it worse is the whole major lag thing, after they awaken too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

People still try to spam that charka gun volley. Lol, you barley hit your target.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly, I use my Susano'o wisely, I just don't spam circle knowing the opponent's supports are gonna fuck me, plus I use amaterasu and chakra dash to fuck my opponent. But thats only if I need to go Susano'o wihtout thinking. My main job is to Team Ultimate Jutsu and I call it a night from there


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

They be about to kill that circle button.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

If I use Susanoo, I just back them into a corner


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

I like how I can own spammer awakened MS Sasuke's with Gai. 

Bastards.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2011)

Owning Awakened users with Awakened Kiba feels so great.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2011)

I have yet to being able to use him correctly.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 18, 2011)

Jinchuriki Hunter D said:


> well look this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VmBtaGcWFk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "I'm kinda good, aren't i?"



Great to see a fellow Tenten user!!!! I'm not the best around, and haven't played online for some time due to crappy connection, but in the beginning I was able to hold my own for quite a few matches against Deidaras (and the other usual suspects...zzzz). I think I've only fought less than 5 Tentens on Ranked after over 500 rounds. 

Some opinions: I LOVE TEAM GUY! Other supports I love to use these days are supports which bring the opponents into the air(Lee, Sakura, Tsunade, Konan sometimes), or have attacks that enable me to have Strike Back follow ups (Sasuke, Hinata, Neji, Ino), because I simply love to see the end of my L/R Square combo end with the 5 explosive kunais blowing up at the opponent's body. It gives a strange rush when I see all 5 explode successfully, especially when the opponent has been careless enough to spam a lot of jutsus and KNJs and his chakra level is so low that he cannot get out of it.

Tenten's jutsu - her Blasting Spheres (kunai bomb) are AMAZING offensive and defensive tools. Seriously, try using them properly. They give you SO MUCH strategy time to turn the tide around, especially when there are 5 of them and just continue blowing the opponent upwards three times (PLUS the supports!) Her spinning Machete is very effective as well, with awesome Strike Back properties.

Her grab has SB properties as well, and has close to mid range effectiveness. One thing a Tenten user should never neglect is her Air Combo (Square Button) Her weapons flying out keep opponents AND many (ground-based) supports at bay. And if I were to awaken, I will use one or both green tags to weaken the opponent's defence AND use her Scroll Tag BEFORE i awaken. The weapons fly out fast and furious, and have amazing guard-breaking properties.

OMG I've rambled too much. SO excited to give some feedback (Hopefully helpful!) to a much-needed fellow Tenten user!


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2011)

I must say fragment Is pretty fucking epic....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tenten's bombs were way better in Ninja Storm 1. 
You could use them while in air and they were used much faster along with her throwing weapons.

It's like what the fuck were they thinking when they changed so much shit from the first game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember using Tenten's Blasting Sphere to kill a Susano'o that charged at me  shit felt good man.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have any of you ever been in a transformation vs transformation?

It's epic. 

The Camera zooms way out and you can see the whole battlefield.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tenten's bombs were way better in Ninja Storm 1.
> You could use them while in air and they were used much faster along with her throwing weapons.
> 
> It's like what the fuck were they thinking when they changed so much shit from the first game.



LOL Tenten was a combo beast in the first game! Many thought she was overpowered but frankly it just showed how awesome she could be if developed properly/ well. Yeah she was so epic in storm 1 cuz of the way her weapons comboed so well together!!! 

But I do like her play style in storm 2 as well. A lot more strategy to use and I guess it's a closer fit to her skills in Shippuden. I like the other minor details as well like the way she giggles when she KNJs or in the middle of her ougi as her  scroll unrolls and transforms into her gigantic iron ball. Her winning quotes are also delightful and show a side of Tenten that we will never ever see in kishi's manga


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 18, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I remember using Tenten's Blasting Sphere to kill a Susano'o that charged at me  shit felt good man.



Yes totally agreed!!!! I love it when the kunai bombs kill the gigantic forms like susanno and other giant transformations. Once i managed to be doing my combo with my supports help... And once Deidara transformed back an explosive kunai flew towards him and killed him. Epic!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Have any of you ever been in a transformation vs transformation?
> 
> It's epic.
> 
> The Camera zooms way out and you can see the whole battlefield.



 Really? Will have to try that!

I've used Tenten in a few ranked matches. I won a couple, but lost most of them.
I do love watching her dangerous objects flying all over the place though


----------



## GohanKun (Jan 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Have any of you ever been in a transformation vs transformation?
> 
> It's epic.
> 
> The Camera zooms way out and you can see the whole battlefield.



I assume Itachi vs Sasori would make it zoom out the most ?

Gotta try it out anyway


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Her winning quotes are also delightful and show a side of Tenten that we will never ever see in kishi's manga



Man, when I was getting letters from Tenten in the story mode, it felt as though I was actually talking to a character. I even smiled that TenTen wanted to be a shopkeeper. 

Too bad that will never be seen in the manga


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Have any of you ever been in a transformation vs transformation?
> 
> It's epic.
> 
> The Camera zooms way out and you can see the whole battlefield.


I did that once, 'twas awesome. I was Kakuzu and he was Itachi.



Red Raptor said:


> Yes totally agreed!!!! I love it when the kunai bombs kill the gigantic forms like susanno and other giant transformations. Once i managed to be doing my combo with my supports help... And once Deidara transformed back an explosive kunai flew towards him and killed him. Epic!


Nice lol my opponent made the mistake of coming at me just as i did her Jutsu, hit him dead on


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kakuzu, Itachi, Sasori, Chouji, kankurou, and deidara are some of the ones to make it zoom out if both of you are awakened.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 18, 2011)

Why are there so many Itachi users here, he's overpowered and just as bad as rasengan spammers in my opinion.

On player matches I always try to play as Karin as much as possible. I tried to stop amanterasu with her perfume spray the other day, it doesn't work...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

I say Itachi is no where near as bad as rasengan spammers.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely agreeing with Dosu on this one.

I encounter ever so slightly less Itachis than Rasengan spammers, but they're all as bad as each other. 

I'm sure there are some genuine Itachi users out there who genuinely like him/have worked on their skills with him. But the vast majority only use him because of his 'uberness' within the series, and/or his overpowered moveset.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Really? The only problem I have with Itachi is Susano'o and his tilt move. 

Kirin Sasuke spammers are just annoying.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2011)

@MP
Well yeah, they're the two main offenders I suppose. Susanoo is by far the most haxx Awakening. At least everyone else can be kept at bay (to a certain degree anyway) with dodge shuriken throwing


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 18, 2011)

The problem with Itachi users is that some say "I don't use susano'o" but that's only if they're winning... And any Itachi user who is good enough to win without susano'o should know better than to choose an overpowered and unoriginal character.

Virtually any Itachi that is losing will use an opportunity to awaken if one happens to arise anyway. It is amusing though when some are so desperate to awaken you can get a massive ranged combo of about 50.

People need to be more original, I'd love to fight some different opponents for a change on ranked matches, even player matches for that matter.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2011)

Once again I'm in total agreeance with Dosu.

That's why I love using Ino- one of the weakest in the series (hopefully Kishimto will change that in the war though ) instead of the canonical ubers. I hope that by beating them I show them that any character can be amazing, not just the overly cheap ones


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2011)

Does Neji's rotation stop a released Amaterasu? I need to find a way to stop them from spamming that.

Gai and Lee, their amazing in this game.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 18, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Once again I'm in total agreeance with Dosu.
> 
> That's why I love using Ino- one of the weakest in the series (hopefully Kishimto will change that in the war though ) instead of the canonical ubers. I hope that by beating them I show them that any character can be amazing, not just the overly cheap ones



Ino is actually really good: flower bombs have high priority, ultimate is decent and she's part of team "aiming for Sasuke"!

I suppose the fact that she isn't so powerful in the series discourages people from using her.



Mist Puppet said:


> Kirin Sasuke spammers are just annoying.



Have anyone ever encountered a Kirin Ultimate spammer Sasuke with Kabuto and Hidan support? It's not an enjoyable experience


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Ino is actually really good: flower bombs have high priority, ultimate is decent and *she's part of team "aiming for Sasuke"!*


that's her selling point right there 



> I suppose the fact that she isn't so powerful in the series discourages people from using her


True, but I'm glad she's not over used... I'd love it if Karin became a popular choice though


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

How do i get all the logs unlocked?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm loving Lars and Neji.

Dammit all of my favorites are short ranged fighters. One time I decided to try random choice and it gave me chiyo 

The entire match I was figuring out how to attack with the damn puppets XD

So far my top 3 are Killer Bee, Lars & Neji. I dabble with Konan here and there.

As for supports I can't for the life of me choose. I panic sometimes and end up hitting random hoping for something good.

What would you suggest for close range users? I usually go for kiba since he he's so versatile and kakuzu.


----------



## GohanKun (Jan 18, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Have anyone ever encountered a Kirin Ultimate spammer Sasuke with Kabuto and Hidan support? It's not an enjoyable experience



I've had that once, i simply aborted, even though i play with Kirin Sasuke but that's just too much.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> As for supports I can't for the life of me choose. I panic sometimes and end up hitting random hoping for something good.
> 
> What would you suggest for close range users? I usually go for kiba since he he's so versatile and kakuzu.



I can recommend Shino, his beetle sphere doesn't do massive damage but it can be used as a shield and it lasts a long time, sneaking up on people sometimes if you can manipulate the camera a bit.

You'd have to do his friendship event if you didn't want rubbish guard type.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I'm loving Lars and Neji.
> 
> Dammit all of my favorites are short ranged fighters. One time I decided to try random choice and it gave me chiyo
> 
> ...



I forgot to thank you for not choosing uber powerful characters as your favourites!

If like short ranged fighting try Kabuto, he may not seem like the melee type but chakra dissection blade has good range and speed and his "dig" move is great for chasing down people - fastest way across an arena, apart from teleport awakenings.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Have anyone ever encountered a Kirin Ultimate spammer Sasuke with Kabuto and Hidan support? It's not an enjoyable experience



Nah, but I've seen Kirin Sasuke with Sakura and Chiyo support. Needless to say, I got owned hard with Kirin spam 



DedValve said:


> What would you suggest for close range users? I usually go for kiba since he he's so versatile and kakuzu.



Hidan is always a great choice.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2011)

-JT- said:


> @MP
> Well yeah, they're the two main offenders I suppose. Susanoo is by far the most haxx Awakening. At least everyone else can be kept at bay (to a certain degree anyway) with dodge shuriken throwing


Bee's awakening is pretty hax as well, can't get away from that bastard.

Same with Madara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 18, 2011)

Madara awakening just fire ball jutsu over, & over.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Just ninja movement over and over.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Bee's awakening I can easily deal with. He's just a large target.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bee's awakening I can easily deal with. He's just a large target.


Light hack is a bitch if he starts off close.


----------



## GohanKun (Jan 18, 2011)

Lee's awakening is easily baws.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, Temari is such a bitch, she doesn't freaking stop attacking. 
And since her attacks are long range, she may be a little hard to beat. 

Fortunately she has a natural enemy: Minato. 



> Originally Posted by Red Raptor
> Her winning quotes are also delightful and show a side of Tenten that we will never ever see in kishi's manga



To be fair we have barely seen any side of her at all in the manga.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

I used Ino's flower bombs to kill 6tails. Great shit that was


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Itachi's and Bee's grab moves.


----------



## Ito (Jan 18, 2011)

Beat the shit out of an Itachi last night with Choji. Multiple times, too.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Kabuto's grab is just great.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 18, 2011)

I only use Ino against Deidara.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 18, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Man, when I was getting letters from Tenten in the story mode, it felt as though I was actually talking to a character. I even smiled that TenTen wanted to be a shopkeeper.
> 
> Too bad that will never be seen in the manga




*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I wasn't really into the shopkeeper thingy, but I was more impressed by her quotes whenever Naruto passed by the Ninja Tool Store (Tenten is found near there, and I realised that all characters' quotes change throughout the story mode stage by stage). Tenten's quotes were definitely more specific because of her Ninja Tool/ Weapon Specialist role in the series, compared to the others' whose were more generic. When Jiraiya died, her quote changed into something like her saying she wished she could learn more about weapon techniques from him (or something to that effect). And I LOVED it when she was fighting with Naruto about how Neji was more skilful than Gaara in one of the Friendship Events... OMG KAWAIIIIIII NejiTen moment! 

See I'm rambling so much about Tenten again. LOL


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 19, 2011)

Beat two ranked Itachis as Sakura today, it felt good 
Unfortunately I also lost to two different Itachis as well...

I fought a Hero rank Chiyo today too, I saw the win/loss ratio of 1500/280ish and realised I had no chance but went for it anyway. Turned out to be a cover fire spammer with Sai's birds *sigh* - no pun intended!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I've been reading this thread for quite a while and here's my thoughts on "spammers" and "cheaters".

I completely understand people getting angry seeing all those people using the same things over and over again but really, you (actually, we) should already know what's coming and instead of complaining (I'm not taking a shot here guys, just discussing), we should just try to get around this.

Hell, at first I was getting destroyed by people on Ranked without even knowing what was happening. I was always like "Ok, I'm not going to play this game online very often...". Then, one day I was like, lets try to understand how this guys play. I was with a W/L record of 14/19, using Kabuto and Kakashi (my favourites from NUNS1).

After a while I started to understand some of their moves and I tried to come out with measures of my own. Currently I have a W/L of 223/33 and not, I don't use any of those main characters althought it seems my main character is also considered "cheap". I'm talking about Shikamaru.

Now, don't get me wrong, I do understand the frustration of losing to some Deidara user, who are annoying as hell but pretty much easy to defeat. But I really don' understand all the complains. Sure, we know this game is broken and say whatever you like but every character is cheap and can spam and if you look closely, everything in this game is this way! If you use Ninjustu too much, they say you're a spammer. If you use Knj to much, then you're cheap. If you use certain characters, you're a noob.

Really? I mean, this game has no God's. Everyone can lose. Hell, the best example I can give is a friend of mine who doesn't play ranked because he doesn't have the time but when he does, we fight and he uses..... Chouji. You know what? I lose with him! Yeah, Chouji, the slow fat guy and he uses him in ways that I simply can't understand. I tried myself and I was like "It's impossible! How does he do that"?

This to say that every character, currently used and with some good tactics, can be "broken". Obviously, there are ones who clearly stand out.

I get totally bored in seeing everyone on ranked using SM Naruto, Minato, Itachi or Sasori (me biggest problem until now). Yeah, it's really annoying but nothing fells better than overcoming those odds with your OWN tactic. I understand not everyone thinks this way but I do feel good.

With all this being said, some say I'm a block spammer or kunai spammer. Well, I do what I can to not get destroyed by all the Narutos and Itachis out there and I do what I have to do to win. It's fair? No but nothing in this game really is. I already got my ass kicked by some hight level Sasori users, who were playing in total defense the whole match and yeah, I get mad like everyone but I try to move one and reach a new way to deal with them. At least, this is my way of dealing with this problem.

Bottom of line, I do think that spamming is what this game really is about (unfortunately) and doesn't really need "skill". It needs luck, tactic and opportunities. If people want a more fair fighting game, then this is NOT the one.

I hope you guys don't this post in a wrong way, I'm just trying to demonstrate my point of view in this subject.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

StraightEdge are you a PSN or XBL because I would love to face you from looking at your Win/Loss Ratio


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm on PSN. Currently I'm a Suijin but not taking to many Ranked Matches at the moment.

Really want to do some Player Matches and try out new characters.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I'm on PSN. Currently I'm a Suijin but not taking to many Ranked Matches at the moment.
> 
> Really want to do some Player Matches and try out new characters.



Ill have a go with you friday night  Or over the weekend. Your Win Loss Ratio interests me and I assume you are a player who uses tactics like me  and just not spams


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

No problem man.

Well, I'm not here to fool anyone, I have my tactics and some consider spam or cheap, others don't. At this point, I'm a bit tired of all the complaining so I just try to be as nice as I can lol.

Really, at the beginning of my Ranked matches, I won a match with Kabuto by performing a O combo and the guy sent me a message saying "Hell, you don't know any bottom other then O?".

So yeah, people always complain about something. Always. I'm very good at Knj and I do take my changes well so if people happen to fall into my traps, then it's really not my fault. You should just try to get around that.

In any case, I warn that I'm not a fan of meele combat, mostly because it really is useless in this game. I mean, I can't really play and not Knj and lose an opening just because it can be considered "cheap". It's a game and like I already said, it's not a fair fighting game.

Today I played a "Hero" on Player Matches and we had some awesome matches. With similar tactics and with little meele action but it was a strategic battle. Love it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> No problem man.
> 
> Well, I'm not here to fool anyone, I have my tactics and some consider spam or cheap, other don't. At this point, I'm a bit tired of all the complaining so I just try to be as nice as I can lol.
> 
> ...



I dont complain about anything, Hell I dont think I ever sent a Hate message to someone who beat me by using cheap moves and spamming. I just let it go and move on unlike several people I can relate to =/


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, then you're one of mine lol.

It's completely normal to get angry and all but it's just a game so there's no biggy in this.

I do sent hate message ONLY when someone disconnects before losing. I don't offend anyone, I just laugh because it's ridiculous to disconnect to save a loss.

But at this point, I just want to have fun but I won't change my way of playing this.


EDIT: Btw, what's your W/L ratio? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha I dont send hate messages unless they attack me first XD But I main Itachi and I have several tactics for every kind of Character I face


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> After a while I started to understand some of their moves and I tried to come out with measures of my own. Currently I have a W/L of 223/33 and not, I don't use any of those main characters althought it seems my main character is also considered "cheap". I'm talking about Shikamaru.



Basically, I think you probably don't get as annoyed as the rest of us as from that win/loss ratio it seems clear that you just have an abundance of natural talent! if you were rubbish you would get a bit more annoyed, probably.

Personnally I don't think Shikamaru is that cheap, I like to use him in player matches. 

In conclusion, Choji is the best character.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Itachi is a difficult character. Many pull the Susanoo argument but I have faced some good users who didn't use it and still put on one hell of a battle.

He's actually my favourite character from manga/anime =D

Normally I don't use my main character on Player Matches (only if the occasion demands it) but I may need him against your Itachi. You seem like someone who knows his wa around this.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Basically, I think you probably don't get as annoyed as the rest of us as from that win/loss ratio it seems clear that you just have an abundance of natural talent! if you were rubbish you would get a bit more annoyed, probably.
> 
> Personnally I don't think Shikamaru is that cheap, I like to use him in player matches.
> 
> In conclusion, Choji is the best character.




Haha, indeed my friend. I just try to not get mad on a video game LOL.

But really, I'm not that talent and no, I'm not trying to be humble or anything. Sometimes I get lucky, others my opponent doesn't really put up a fight and others it's really all about tactic. I'm not all that amazing, believe me.

I'll try to get my friend to teach me how to use Chouji. Honestly, I can't understand how does he play so damn well with him!!


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jan 19, 2011)

I know im crazy late an i already tried to search this question with no avail but what does every characters awakening mode do? I cant find the answer anywhere an Im sick of playing with Kakashi, Hidan, Pein, Yamato etc an go in awakening mode and do nothing different.. :/ Can some one help me with this if you guys know? Gracias


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

Too many to explain.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I can recommend Shino, his beetle sphere doesn't do massive damage but it can be used as a shield and it lasts a long time, sneaking up on people sometimes if you can manipulate the camera a bit.
> 
> You'd have to do his friendship event if you didn't want rubbish guard type.


 I was say the same thing about Shino, I love his Justu for it's defensive capabilities, and I like his throw as well.



The Sauce Man Ichi said:


> I know im crazy late an i already tried to search this question with no avail but what does every characters awakening mode do? I cant find the answer anywhere an Im sick of playing with Kakashi, Hidan, Pein, Yamato etc an go in awakening mode and do nothing different.. :/ Can some one help me with this if you guys know? Gracias



It's weird the way CC2 did it, it's they ran out of money/time to include any interesting awakening characteristics for all the characters. Neji/Hinata can drain chakra and Temari is immune to projectiles, but some characters like ones you named don't have anything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

Haven't had one in a while.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



N00b mother f'er learn to fight u ninjustu spamming , pro team assist using , know how to block all my attacks learn to play p***y


 
He was using Minato, & I was using Shikamaru.


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2011)

If anyone wants to play add me my gamertag is nyccapo. If you do add me lets not spam and just substitute al the damn time. 

I main kakashi and itachi. But I only use itachi when I play minato and naruto.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ I use the same strategy.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing better then constant blocking and support spam.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gray said:


> Nothing better then constant blocking and support spam.



Depends.

If people use support just for the sake of using, then yeah it's a waste. As for blocking, it's necessary if you want to at least have a shot against anyone in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

Or, losing alot.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well yeah, that too.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jan 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I was say the same thing about Shino, I love his Justu for it's defensive capabilities, and I like his throw as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird the way CC2 did it, it's they ran out of money/time to include any interesting awakening characteristics for all the characters. Neji/Hinata can drain chakra and Temari is immune to projectiles, but some characters like ones you named don't have anything.



Thats soo gay cuz I LOVE Kakashi  how lame... I blame the shitbox no offense if yu may have one...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Depends.
> 
> If people use support just for the sake of using, then yeah it's a waste. As for blocking, it's necessary if you want to at least have a shot against anyone in this game.


Not if they don't do anything but spam Jutsu while I'm dodging the supports alright.


----------



## DanE (Jan 19, 2011)

Supports are important but constant spammin of them is annoying


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone wanna do some Ps3 free battles?


----------



## DanE (Jan 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone wanna do some Ps3 free battles?



I would but I wanna watch tv and eat a hamburger


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can i just play online to unlock all the characters?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 19, 2011)

^Friday night, Ill have a go with you


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I would but I wanna watch tv and eat a hamburger



The American Dream


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 19, 2011)

Two words: Deidara Spam.

It took me a while before I knew how to counter him.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gray said:


> Not if they don't do anything but spam Jutsu while I'm dodging the supports alright.



Obviously that's frustrating and annoying but you can't say there's no way around that? Those are the kind of people who only have one simple game plan (an irritating one) and if you somehow disrupt it, then their minds will fry out lool.

Yeah, I would like to have some Player Matches as well. Need to train with some new characters that I found interesting 


EDIT: A couple days ago I fought a "Hero", who used Gaara as his main, with Deidara and Kakuzu as supports. His tactic? Keep using Gaara jutsu at the same time of Deidara's birds and then using again the Sands and Kakuzu's fire at the same time and so on so on. I won by time out by making the most damage after figuring out that he really hadn't anything in his sleeve but that. Sad but meh.


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> EDIT: A couple days ago I fought a "Hero", who used Gaara as his main, with Deidara and Kakuzu as supports. His tactic? Keep using Gaara jutsu at the same time of Deidara's birds and then using again the Sands and Kakuzu's fire at the same time and so on so on. I won by time out by making the most damage after figuring out that he really hadn't anything in his sleeve but that. Sad but meh.



I'm hero ranked as well but instead of garra I sometimes use kisame as a main and deidara+kakuzu as support and spam the hell out of deidara and sage naruto's. Shit is hilarious.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pein said:


> I'm hero ranked as well but instead of garra I sometimes use kisame as a main and deidara+kakuzu as support and spam the hell out of deidara and sage naruto's. Shit is hilarious.




Hey, it's a tactic. Many feel it's cheap and I understand it since it can become quite tiresome to try an avoid all those attacks but can't really judge someone for using that method.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Can i just play online to unlock all the characters?



You can unlock everyone by playing online except for the Hokage Naruto costume, but that's just the same as Sage Naruto... no reason to get that unless you want the trophy really.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just fought a Raijin who used Kiba and was one hell of a battle!

I won by time-out but it was a very close one. I was actually lucky because at one time he used one bomb to set up the kickback support and I noticed that he already had the Team Ultimate gauge at full and was literally screwed but manage to call Itachi at the right time and sent him back before getting hit with the team special .

In any case, afterwards I sent him a message congratulating him for the great match-up.

I love fighting people who main character that are not Minato, Itachi or Naruto lol.


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> You can unlock everyone by playing online except for the Hokage Naruto costume, but that's just the same as Sage Naruto... no reason to get that unless you want the trophy really.



yeah but then you miss out on the boss fights, which are the highlight of the whole game. 

If people just spam long distance just use Kirin sasuke or kakashi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pein said:


> If people just spam long distance just use Kirin sasuke or kakashi.



There are easier ways than that.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> There are easier ways than that.



Would you considered kabuto's special to be one? Gets to them very quickly!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone for free matches on Ps3?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Would you considered kabuto's special to be one? Gets to them very quickly!



Indeed. If you're a good Kabuto user, then yeah his tilt move it's great for that. But remember, it's very important to have the right set of supports or else you'll be vulnerable if that move or the special doesn't hit.

Kabuto special is good but takes some time and an experienced opponent can see that move as an opening for himself.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Anyone for free matches on Ps3?



I can try some free matches with you if you want but I'm guessing I'm not as good as most people here...


----------



## wjones83 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've noticed when I run with Minato with Sage Naruto and Itachi as assists, I can't get a fair one for the life of me LOL.  It's like people see Minato and automatically assume spammer .  I usually don't pick him unless the person I'm fighting picks Normal/Sage/Hokage Naruto, Itachi, Killer Bee or a puppet user (I'm looking at you Chiyo and Sasori ).  I main Hinata and toss Kiba, Lee, Gai, Neji, and Kirin Sasuke in the mix just to change things up from time to time.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate Sauce users when they make The Sauce look trash.... Destroyed a few of those last night when the guy said "Should I do it to em" and didnt do a damn thing!!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone up for some matches later today like in...6 or 7 hours? PSN:kerbykidd ! im tired of playing the same 3 characters over and over again or fighting shikamarus who only jump and throw explosive tags and then run up and ulti me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2011)

I have yet to meet any good puppet users. Are they really that hard to go up against?


----------



## wjones83 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most that I've gone against just hide behind cover spam while trying to cheap you with an Ougi off of you doing a ninja movement to dodge all of the projectiles... or they pick Hidan as a support.  Alternate strategy is they just keep grabbing you in all of the confusion since the puppet blends in with everything going on on the screen.  Primarely that's why I use Minato or Gai... let them see first hand why he (Minato) has a flee on site order .  You can't run from me!!!!!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I have yet to meet any good puppet users. Are they really that hard to go up against?



Oh, you bet my friend.

I had some unpleasant encounters with some high level puppet users (mostly Sasori) and let me tell you, it's a real pain to get an opening in their defenses.

And more funny than that is the fact that many of those Sasori users don't seem to care about any other character at all. I say this because I fought a "Hero" on Player Matches and the guy only used Sasori, with Gaara and Deidara as supports. He rarely attacked me or when I was attacking, he pretty much defended all the time. I lost the first match and then went to change characters.

I went for Ino and he was with Sasuke if not mistaken but then in the last seconds, he went straight back to Sasori .

Then I gave up fighting him because he wouldn't do anything different or choose anyone. He even sent me a message saying "Cry noob, cry".

Yeah, pretty cool lol.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 20, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I have yet to meet any good puppet users. Are they really that hard to go up against?



you should play me chiyo is my best character and i dont spam cover fire (unless you awaken to become a uber giant thing lol) and i dont spam grab. I took like two weeks of just getting good with her so i could learn to beat her but i ended up liking how shes plays if you wanna fight me PSN: kerbykidd im up for a few matches


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate when people do that last moment chose pick.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much sucks.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i do that shit


----------



## DanE (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont I just pick random lol, still win tho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't understand the point of picking at the last moment


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 21, 2011)

Like i posted earlier 1 milli


----------



## FearGX (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Xbox360, so why the hell do I not own this game?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont I just pick random lol, still win tho



The problem is not picking random, is the fact that some people only know how to use a character and then they tease you by pretending to choose another character and at the last seconds, bamn! Right back to the same lol.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just had an amazing comeback win against a guy using Pain.

For some reason I just couldn't Knj out of his O combos (which is strange, normally I don't have any problems with that at all). It was about 84 in time and I was already in the last energy bar (red) and he was green.

In the end manage to win. Wasn't expecting such a hard time with Pain to be honest. Also fought another "Hero" using Ino but again, unexpected to me, it was quite easy to win .

Maybe he had a bad match. Oh and I reached Dojin. Hurray.


EDIT: Had some Player Matches against a Suijin and a Hero. The first one, the guy was amazing. I think I won only one match. He was Knj every single thing, it was impressive and weird at the same time.

The second guy, he had more wins than me but only by 2 I think. Also, he was really nice after the matches and sent me friend request and we plan to play more often. He really plays awesome.

Obviously, I also caught one guy who beat me and then runned aways from the session. Fine by me but then I recieved a huge message with him telling me that he didn't wanted to continue because I only turtle/shuriken and dash, bla bla bla. He said since I was a Dojin, he expected more and said I was shit.

Really, here it is. Even when winning, people complain. Awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you have this on PS3?
And yeah, I mainly do player matches.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

I challenge anyone to beat me for rep on PSN. Anyone want a go in about 1-2 hours?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 21, 2011)

You want some player matches, Noctis Lucis Caelum?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

In about an hour or two sure


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Do you have this on PS3?
> And yeah, I mainly do player matches.



Yep, PS3. I'm up for Player Matches.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In about an hour or two sure



Hm, that's a bit late for me. We're probably from different countries with different time zones.

Meh.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I challenge anyone for rep right now, Anyone who will be able to defeat will get repped  But I wont go easy =D


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish Jiraiya was easier to use.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like Jiraiya. Too slow for my taste.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I don't like Jiraiya. Too slow for my taste.


His combos are easily to substitute out of as well, it's annoying, he's a good character.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

No, Pain is perhaps, the slowest.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Sauce Man Ichi said:


> Thats soo gay cuz I LOVE Kakashi  how lame... I blame the shitbox no offense if yu may have one...


I don't have a 360, but I don't think it's the reason for UNS2's problems. CC2 is a 3rd party studio that isn't gonna get much time/money for it's Naruto games, and working on PS3 exclusively doesn't they get any special treatment to make a better Naruto game. I think CC2 just needs to make a better game out of UNS3 and stop bullshitting on stuff like this. They need to keep what works while improving those areas, and stop changing around shit for every sequel they make.


Mist Puppet said:


> I have yet to meet any good puppet users. Are they really that hard to go up against?


I don't play online, but I've gone against the CPU with Chiyo and got shat-on every single time.


Gray said:


> I wish Jiraiya was easier to use.
> 
> His combos are easily to substitute out of as well, it's annoying, he's a good character.


I thought Jiraiya's melee was hard to substitute against (save for 1 or 2 hits). I just hate that his moves don't really change in Sage Mode, I just don't get why CC2 didn't use most of his SM moveset from the story mode.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2011)

^ Because if they did, Jiraiya would be too badass


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 22, 2011)

I ordered the game in October, and finally got it on Thursday (stupid slow asses ). 

I just finished Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle. Pretty easy game, except Naruto vs Kakuzu was driving me crazy.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, Pain is perhaps, the slowest.



Say what?

Pain is actually pretty fast and his O combos can be done rather quickly.

I'll say, Jiraya is very slow but can be used in great maners when you find good supports to go along with him.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2011)

Just fought a Hero Karin. The first time I've EVER fought a ranked Karin!  I lost, but I really enjoyed playing the match. Also fought another Ino user, and they used her very well.

Amazingly, in the last 14 matches, I have not faced one Sage Naruto, Minato or Itachi  This must be some sort of record!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

^ It won't last, it never does.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Just fought a Hero Karin. The first time I've EVER fought a ranked Karin!  I lost, but I really enjoyed playing the match. Also fought another Ino user, and they used her very well.
> 
> Amazingly, in the last 14 matches, I have not faced one Sage Naruto, Minato or Itachi  This must be some sort of record!



I also faced a Hero who used Karin but it was in Player Matches. He absolutely dominated me! He also had Sakura and Ino as supports.

Like I said, every character can be amazing if played well. That's what's so awesome about this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Say what?
> 
> Pain is actually pretty fast and his O combos can be done rather quickly.
> 
> I'll say, Jiraya is very slow but can be used in great maners when you find good supports to go along with him.



Pain is one of the slowest in my taste. His ultimate is to slow to connect, & you know it's impossible to play a straight melee fight in this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

I always get hit by Pain ultimate, doesn't help that the person uses it in conjunction with their supports though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me guess, either Hidan, or Chiyo right?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Basically, yeah, they come out of nowhere, you move to dodge and get hit by Pain's damn ultimate.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Pain is one of the slowest in my taste. His ultimate is to slow to connect, & you know it's impossible to play a straight melee fight in this game.



Pain's Ultimate Jutsu may not be the fastest but overall he's a pretty damn quick character. He Knj very well and his dash is very good as well.

I rarely use him but I've seen people maining him very well. As for meele combat, yep pretty useless in this game, specially Online lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Pain's Ultimate Jutsu may not be the fastest but overall he's a pretty damn quick character. He Knj very well and his dash is very good as well.
> 
> I rarely use him but I've seen people maining him very well. As for meele combat, yep pretty useless in this game, specially Online lol.



He is a good character and all, but not for me. Shikamaru is the best overall.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 22, 2011)

Got the game last Sunday. I haven't played Online yet but I have been practicing a lot with Sasori  Tried to have some interest in Sai, but his Awakening is just shit from what I've seen


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He is a good character and all, but not for me. Shikamaru is the best overall.



No questions there. Shika is my main character


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Shika is a damn troll.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Shika is a damn troll.



If he's a troll, then every other character in this game is


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Take that back.  
How is Shikamaru a troll?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Take that back.
> How is Shikamaru a troll?


Support, grab, support, ultimate, spam, spam, support, ect.



StraightEdge88 said:


> If he's a troll, then every other character in this game is


Exactly.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Support, grab, support, ultimate, spam, spam, support, ect.



Wow. You pretty much described all characters in the game


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Wow. You pretty much described all characters in the game


Precisely.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

So, what's your point lol?

In any case, there are FAR worst than Shikamaru. Believe me.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> So, what's your point lol?
> 
> In any case, there are FAR worst than Shikamaru. Believe me.


No point.

Obviously, I'd rather play a Shika any day rather then some of the others I'd faced.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Obviously, I'd rather play a Shika any day rather then some of the others I'd faced.



Exactly. There are far more annoying characters than a Shika. There are so many ways to defeat a good Shikamaru user.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Minato is 1st place.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate playing high level Sasori players. They build some pretty crazy defensive tactics and most win by time-out.

I'm getting better against them but still not on their level unfortunately.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm still finding Deidara to be troublesome.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Deidara is not that hard but depends on the character you're using and your supports.

With Shikamaru I've been dominating them.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2011)

*doesnt have live anymore*

what do you guys think of kiba?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> *doesnt have live anymore*
> 
> what do you guys think of kiba?



Very good character. His Gatsuga is deadly and is lucky to have Akamaru with him, which mean that if you somehow interrupt Kiba's Gatsuga, Akamaru will still hit you, which is a pain sometimes.

Like every character, having good support is important but since I don't use him much, I can't really say. I do know that I already fought people with great Kiba's.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys kidding me? Pain is one of the safest characters to use combos with.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2011)

hmm i would use him, and have some combo of deidara,chiyo,sasori,hidan and kakuzu as supports


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 22, 2011)

How do I unlock more support types for characters?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> hmm i would use him, and have some combo of deidara,chiyo,sasori,hidan and kakuzu as supports



Hidan or Chiyo would be good choices but the others I'm not so sure.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

I just stomped a Minato as Pain and he quit the second before he died.>.>


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone up for some casuals?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I just played against CookieFrog, which I think is from here.

I guess he was mad about my way of playing. Alright, CookieFrog hear this:


- We played almost the same way. You actually pulled out your supports more times than me so saying that I can't play without supports it's not even an argument;

- Then you actually Knj out of my moves, which was really good. I did the same thing. What's the problem then?


Really, you sent me a message saying those stupid things even when we played a normal match-up. You just love to complain. Complain and complain. Hell, it was a PLAYER MATCH!! Doesn't matter who wins, we are just trying to have fun!

I already said I play in a certain way and just because many think it's "cheap" or "spamm" or whataver, doesn't mean it's unbeatable. IT'S NOT!

Instead of complaining, just try to counter-attack, build a way to defeat, something instead of complaining.

I'm pretty sure you'll never play me and even after I accepted your request to play Singles Matches, I'm sure you'll find a way to diss me and call me something.

EDIT: Even with this being said, I would very much like to play you again. I just don't see what the fuss is all about, taking in consideration the ammount of actual spammers who only do Rasengans or press Square with Deidara.


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2011)

What I was trying to say was, why do it? Just why? Okay, it was a player match. But seriously, my face when I played you was just 

Lets take the first match as an example. The whole match, and I mean the *whole match* you was just using poison flowers. Sure, it may be "fun" to you, but I didn't find it fun at all. It's cheap, it's spam. Your argument is "I have to find a way to counter it." Well ... what do you want me to do? Just do the same thing? How is that fun? I did try to counter it like I do with Deidara spammers with chakra dashing, but your KNJ'ing is either Turbo or just not human. You was mashing that button at a rate of around 30 - 40 *per second.* 

You can't say we played the same too. The only time you chakra dashed was to let the fireball from your support hit, which I admit was a pretty neat trick. () But I was trying to combo, and you just turbo'd your way out. *Did you try to combo at all?* Heck not even combo, did you even do a _jutsu_? I wish I recorded this as what you displayed was just ... spam. 

And no, I won't just "diss" you and "call you something". I'm not that shallow. What I'm just saying is how you played was cheap, and I just don't like cheap players. If you beat me fair and square with a variety of techniques, then I would respect you. But you just ran away, spammed chakra shuriken and tossed your supports my way.

So your right, I won't be playing you. No offense, but your play style is one of the long list of reasons I don't usually play team matches. G'day to you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Player is better than rank.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> What I was trying to say was, why do it? Just why? Okay, it was a player match. But seriously, my face when I played you was just
> 
> Lets take the first match as an example. The whole match, and I mean the *whole match* you was just using poison flowers. Sure, it may be "fun" to you, but I didn't find it fun at all. It's cheap, it's spam. Your argument is "I have to find a way to counter it." Well ... what do you want me to do? Just do the same thing? How is that fun? I did try to counter it like I do with Deidara spammers with chakra dashing, but your KNJ'ing is either Turbo or just not human. You was mashing that button at a rate of around 30 - 40 *per second.*
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He is a good character and all, but not for me. Shikamaru is the best overall.


*Raises glass*


Kenju Storm said:


> Got the game last Sunday. I haven't played Online yet but I have been practicing a lot with Sasori  Tried to have some interest in Sai, but his Awakening is just shit from what I've seen


Almost everyone's awakening is shit, only a few have any real changes. I like Sai though, I just hate his Ultimate's start-up animation, any opponent can see it a mile away (only thing I can do is distract them w/supports and pray the attack hits). 



StraightEdge88 said:


> Deidara is not that hard but depends on the character you're using and your supports.


Deidara's projectiles may have some knock-back, but they're still just projectiles (which means they can be chakra-dashed through). Chakra-dash then use a support once you're close enough to make hit. There's a few other strategies that may work too, but always (and I mean _always_) watch out for his grab.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do I unlock more support types for characters?


 In the story mode you have to fill-up your allies heart meter and fullfill certain requests along hanging out with them. Look-up the game's walkthrough on Gamefaqs to understand what you need to do (oh, and do it all once the story mode plot is finished).



StraightEdge88 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not trying get into an argument or anything, but I do feel that if a strategy works it's usually good to stick to it. Spammers keep doing the same things over and over to luckily come out as the winner, but sticking to strategy is not a bad thing. Any decent person knows when to change up their strategy if the previous one isn't working anymore, a spammer doesn't know what the hell to do if their *ahem* 'plan' falls apart.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> What I was trying to say was, why do it? Just why? Okay, it was a player match. But seriously, my face when I played you was just
> 
> Lets take the first match as an example. The whole match, and I mean the *whole match* you was just using poison flowers. Sure, it may be "fun" to you, but I didn't find it fun at all. It's cheap, it's spam. Your argument is "I have to find a way to counter it." Well ... what do you want me to do? Just do the same thing? How is that fun? I did try to counter it like I do with Deidara spammers with chakra dashing, but your KNJ'ing is either Turbo or just not human. You was mashing that button at a rate of around 30 - 40 *per second.*
> 
> ...




First of all, I don't know why in the world do you keep bringing up the Turbo Controller. I DON'T HAVE a Turbo. And it's funny because at some point you were Knj almost at the same rate as I did.

Oh and 30-40 per second? You're counting now?

In any case, you clearly fail to understand that what I did was different from all the spamming that many keep talking about. I use shurikens in a way to keep my opponent at bay, nothing more. It doesn't take any damage at all and the only thing that's not "good" about it, is the fact that it can become annoying running away from it.

Funny, you did the same against me with Konan. Sure, you'll say it's because I was doing it but granted you did it and I got around that so, don't really understand what the fuss is about with this but ok.

Again, I Knj fast, I said the first time I posted here. Using meele attacks is pretty useless since Knj is too easy, leaving always openings.

I did used Jutsu but alright, lets go there. I used Ino and Temari. I used Flower Bombs at least twice and with Temari I didn't it because her attack is not that good. Should I just use it because it's "fair"? Also, notice that I didn't spam her wind like many do, just like Deidara do or Shino. I didn't. I only used to keep you at bay before thinking my next attack.

I really don't need to explain myself because this is just a game and after fighting so many people online, be called a cheap or spammer just because I do something like using to many Shurikens or dashing and not using meele, then I clearly don't understand people.

Overall, I don't want to just complain as well or else I'll be doing the same thing that I keep protesting about so CookieFrog, would you consider doing some matches with me again and I promise not to use any of "those" tactics or anything like that and just try to enjoy the game?

It can be Singles or Team, it doesn't matter. Only to have fun. What do you say?


Oh and no, it wasn't a verbal K.O, far from it although I do understand (and respect) his points.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm not trying get into an argument or anything, but I do feel that if a strategy works it's usually good to stick to it. Spammers keep doing the same things over and over to luckily come out as the winner, but sticking to strategy is not a bad thing. Any decent person knows when to change up their strategy if the previous one isn't working anymore, a spammer doesn't know what the hell to do if their *ahem* 'plan' falls apart.



Exactly. I can give you a fine example. Sometimes I use Naruto (Rasen Shuriken) and I use rasengan 4 times at most.

I do use a strategy and say what you want, it's not spamming. Can become annoying? Hell yes, it can but I'm not trying to win a trophy here or something. That's why I don't see how can I be compared to a spammer who only knows how to press one botton or use Utimate Jutsu.

You said it all, a spammer don't know how to change his style in the face of adversity, I do. I was getting my ass kicked in the beginning of the match with CookieFrog using Sakura and I had to think twice and use another way.

I was just tryinng to have fun, not making people mad.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 22, 2011)

Why is everyone mad?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Not really "mad", just discussing some different point of views.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

Aggressive negotiations.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

His opinion>his opinion.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Literally using just poison flowers and then calling the odd support isn't spamming? My 3-year old brother used more combos in a game, and he isn't even toilet trained yet.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> Literally using just poison flowers and then calling the odd support isn't spamming? My 3-year old brother used more combos in a game, and he isn't even toilet trained yet.



"sigh"..... Fine then. Have it your way .


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Aggressive negotiations.



LOL 


Moving on, has anyone encountered any good Tsunade users Online? They seem to be pretty rare.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

*StraightEdge88 *

I just want to say, the only thing I disliked was your spam. Other then that, your Hinata support and then team ougi was clever, as well as chakra dashing with the fireballs. I thought you were a skilled player, and really didn't need to spam like that. 

I use Tsunade often as her combos can be hard to dodge and her jutsu is pretty effective. She's very underrated.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

No problem Laix. Like I said, just a game.

I only found one Tsunade that a "Hero" used against me on Player Matches. Her combos are really hard to Knj and her grab can produce a lot of damage. Never really tried to use her to be honest.

Jiraya, Tsunade and Orochimaru are really rare to find online this days.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah. These days it's mostly the same characters. 

Jiraiya is pretty good too. His ougi is almost as fast as the 4th's.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tell me about it. The amount of Naruto's or Minato's I have to face is ridiculous. Throw there the occasional Itachi and Deidara/Sasori and we have here the full character roster for most people .

Jiraya seems too slow to me but I do like his Ougi. His combos are strange sometimes it seems really difficult to Knj but others it's really quick and leaves Jiraya all open.

Plan on training with Jiraya. Such a good character with no love in this (and the previous) game.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Suigetsu has one of the most hard to KNJ combos. I can never dodge it ... never.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 23, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Tell me about it. The amount of Naruto's or Minato's I have to face is ridiculous. Throw there the occasional Itachi and Deidara/Sasori and we have here the full character roster for most people .
> 
> Jiraya seems too slow to me but I do like his Ougi. His combos are strange sometimes it seems really difficult to Knj but others it's really quick and leaves Jiraya all open.
> 
> Plan on training with Jiraya. Such a good character with no love in this (and the previous) game.



I feel like Jiraiya always gets the short-end of the stick in every Ultimate Ninja game. I mean I can understand the moveset CC2 gave him in past games when he didn't do much in early Part 1, but he's done quite a bit since then. They've definitely put some of those moves to work in UNS2, however they haven't done much with his Sage Mode, or given him some of the moves his Sage Mode had in the story mode.

Like I said a few posts ago, I don't know if CC2 ran out of time and money to come up with some other interesting ideas/changes to the this game (holding out for Asura's Wrath maybe). Maybe they blew most of their resources on the story mode cinematics and side-quests for this sequel, but I hope they stick with what works now and provide actual improvements to the stuff that really matters.



Laix said:


> Suigetsu has one of the most hard to KNJ combos. I can never dodge it ... never.


I like that about him when I use him, but his Ultimate has to be used up close or else it's an utter waste.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Suigetsu is a great character to use and yeah, his combos are hard to avoid and they take a lot of damage. Really like him and normally I use him (love his air combo where he brings his opponent to the ground by transforming himself into water).

Indeed, Jiraya did A LOT in his fight against Pain. Hell, he fought all 6 of them at the same time and this without knowing about Pain's real power. In this game Jiraya is still "weak" compared to many, which is odd since he showed a lot of new moves, no to mention unique jutsus. Where's the Frog's Mouth Jutsu that he used against Itachi and Kisame? And this was in Part I!

Take his Ougi for example. I actually feel that his Ougi from the first game was WAY more creative than this one. Jiraya doesn't even use Rasengan that much. Why don't give him a Ougi with his Legendary Frogs in the mix? Doesn't need to be something too complex but at least more creative and close to the series itself.

Jiraya showed how powerful he really is but in the game, he looks like a child next to Itachi, which granted Itachi is boss but for some reason Itachi never wanted to confront Jiraya face to face, which in my view is a big sign of respect.

Hopefully they'll make our Pervet Hermit a better character in the future.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 23, 2011)

I was extremely disappointed with how they made Jiraiya in the game as well. Especially his Sage Mode, since I do believe it's one of the highest-tier abilities amongst the available characters.

His boss fight, however, was absolutely awesome.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Indeed. Most boss battles were very well made but Jiraiya's was awesome.

I also feel that Orochimaru is not close at all of to his real potential in this game. Could have been way better.

Am I the only one who liked to have the former Hokages in this? I don't want more broken characters but would like to give a try at them. Still, we saw very little of them on the series (only in the Orochimaru/Third Hokage battle) so maybe it was a bit complicated to come out with moves for them.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone want to have a couple casuals on PS3?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

You still online?


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

PSN ID?


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

CookieFrog


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending request.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

It says your full.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

No need to add me, just invite me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright......


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll delete someone later, just invite me for now.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

I've lost all hope with this game.

Round 1 - Kiba vs Karin

Battle was pretty good. It was good until the dual fang spam came in, but that's expected of Kiba. 

Round 2 - Neji vs Guy

Again, it was pretty good except ... well ougi spam. 

Round 3 - Shikamaru vs Kakashi

I get bored of it and spam with Shikamaru. Kakashi still spammed.

Round 4 - Naruto vs Tsunade

Run away, occasional Rasenshuriken/Rasengan. 

So moral of the story is - triangle isn't the only button on your PS3 controller.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

How is that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

*@Laix*
Round 1: Well, your were running around, jumping in the air throwing shurinkens. I had to get you somehow. 

Round 2:You ran into those on your own. What was I suppose to do? substitute behind you and not make a move? Just throw you, or rotation so you can substitute, & dynamic entry me? 

Round 3:Them explosive kunai were getting troublesome. I only did lighting blade maybe, 2 or 3 times. The rest were explosive kunai, & Tenten support

Round 4: Again, like number 2, you ran into those on your own. I only did Rasengan twice, one connected, the other didn't. You ran in, & tried to melee, you should know that melee is like 95% fail online. 
The last moment you had set yourself up, team ougi>ougi.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, so your excuse for spam is melee is fail? 

I was running around throwing shurikens because I was worried if I tried to combo, you would just do another dual wolf fang. 

I would've substituted and combo'd. If only you could've tried that. And I didn't set myself up for anything. I did a combo, you dodged, then did ougi? Like really? 

Yep, I spammed and it wasn't nice was it? 

Actually, you did rasengan 4 times, and a rasenshuriken. Did you try to combo? Once and I simply dodged and cleared some space. That's not really fail is it? 

Honestly, yep I did fail at the end with the team ougi, but it was basically just a spam match. No wonder everyone has gotten bored of this game.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2011)

*What I have learned today:
*
Never, ever face someone on NUNS2 from NF, as they will pick your strategies to shreds and accuse you of spamming and cheating


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Ah well. 

I'm not trying to say I'm some perfect, super-no-spammer - sometimes when I'm losing, or know the person is an extremely good KNJ'er, yes I do spam. But that doesn't excuse it. So when I try to play fair, or rather, how the game should be played - but then, there isn't a way the game should be played is there?

There are people who just run around with poison, then there is some who don't awaken; some that uses just combos, and others that like to throw rasengans at you. I'm giving my opinion on your strat, even if it sounds pretty cold.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

No, it isn't. You tried to melee you should have known what the outcome was going to be. Combo doesn't help much, in round 4, I did do a combo with Naruto, but what happened? you had charka, & substituted, am I right?

Neji vs guy: What did you do? tried to melee. You are an adviser, you should know how this game works. Yeah, you did spam. I deserved that, but I didn't spam with Kakashi. If you call using lighting blade 2 or 3 times, they are connecting, then....  
So in every round, I spammed somehow? No, just no. I was playing smart, you can't call that spam.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm improving with Neji so that I can negate the Chakra Dash/Support Shot combo with his Rotation


----------



## King of the Internet (Jan 23, 2011)

Why did they still put Tenten in this game?


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Playing sma-

Nevermind.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Why did they still put Tenten in this game?



Tenten > Sakura/Ino/Hinata  (in the series anyway)

And I'm saying this as a borderline Ino-tard


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

She is apart of the franchise.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Tenten is


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Tenten > Sakura/Ino/Hinata  (in the series anyway)


That's why we haven't seen her do anything in years.

Final Villain Tenten?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Why did they still put Tenten in this game?



More like, why the fuck did they put Karin in this game. 

Amirite?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> More like, why the fuck did they put Karin in this game.
> 
> Amirite?


Why didn't they give everyone alternate costumes? or add Part 1 characters instead of useless Taka? Exactly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, Why is Itachi suck so much ass compared to the first game. 

Amirite?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Also, Why is Itachi suck so much ass compared to the first game.
> 
> Amirite?


He should have twoo awakenings, the one in the first game combined with Susano'o. 

Overpowered much?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea. He should have Tsukuyomi + Susano'o while doing Amaterasu.. and the auto-Knj sharingan awakening... at all times.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea. He should have Tsukuyomi + Susano'o while doing Amaterasu.. and the auto-Knj sharingan awakening... at all times.


Exactly, and his Justsu shouldn't have been fireball jutsu, It should have been a Amaterasu that instantly appears on your person and it takes down half your heath in a single move and it doesn't wear off, if burns you alive.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Tsunade should've had Creation Rebirth as an awakening too. Can't die for the rest of the match


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, Hidan is my favorite character and he isn't even Immortal.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> Tsunade should've had Creation Rebirth as an awakening too. Can't die for the rest of the match


I was wondering why she didn't have that, actually, her awakening is retarded, as are alot of characters, Kiba's should've been that huge ass dog.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 23, 2011)

are they doing an update or something???


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Nope, No DLC or Updates.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

See how much they care?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Why not give Juugo a better costume?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

True.      .


----------



## King of the Internet (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone else who hated how they did the Taka vs Killerbee arc in this game? 

I mean, it's an official part of the manga/anime and it deserved proper attention instead of being brushed off as something that looked like bonus content...

[sarcasm]I always liked how close the storyline in these games is to the manga/anime.[/sarcasm]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea, I wanted Taka-Akatsuki and a boss fight with Valley of Clouds and Lightning stage.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, that fight could've been an amazing boss battle, they BS'd it completely.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So in every round, I spammed somehow? No, just no. I was playing smart, you can't call that spam.



That's what I was trying to say to Laix about our matches. Obviously, I didn't saw your matches so I can't really say but the only thing I wanted him to understand was that I didn't spam. I have strategy while playing and even if that's annoying to you, doesn't mean it's spam.

Anyhow, has anyone fought or main Orochimaru? Never really faced one Online or even Offline! :amazed


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Anyone else who hated how they did the Taka vs Killerbee arc in this game?
> 
> I mean, it's an official part of the manga/anime and it deserved proper attention instead of being brushed off as something that looked like bonus content...
> 
> [sarcasm]I always liked how close the storyline in these games is to the manga/anime.[/sarcasm]


It annoyed me as well. I mean there was a lot of potential there. They only added it to introduce Bee and Taka Sauce as playable characters. I'd have been fine if they had maybe made it DLC and put a little more effort into it rather then squeeze it in as an afterthought.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> That's what I was trying to say to Laix about our matches. Obviously, I didn't saw your matches so I can't really say but the only thing I wanted him to understand was that I didn't spam. I have strategy while playing and even if that's annoying to you, doesn't mean it's spam.



To be blunt, if you can't get a hit in, your spamming. 
I only faced about 4 Orochimaru's


----------



## Ito (Jan 23, 2011)

These last few pages have been full of shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

Ito said:


> These last few pages have been full of shit.


Quote the worst.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Why did they still put Tenten in this game?



You're kidding right?

1) 'they' meaning the C2C developers had to put Tenten in the game because she's part of the Naruto Shippuden franchise. She's part of the Konoha 12, she's part of Team Guy and despite the fact that she has very little screentime, she does have a decent fanbase. Among the Konoha 12, in Shippuden, she might have have had a role in the story's development, but she still appeared and did something in the Rescue Gaara arc. 

You should be asking Kishi - Why did you include Tenten in your series?

2) She's a weapon specialist and the way she plays provides variety. There are 42/ 44 characters in the game and having Tenten in it makes it more interesting (rather than punch punch/ kick kick/ fireball waterball etc in melee all the time, you get to see different weapons in gameplay). you may not agree if you're the melee/ combo/ Rasengan Spammer type, but I enjoy her gameplay immensely. And let's not forget the way she wowed everyone with her beastly weapon combos in Storm 1. And yeah, as someone has mentioned, she rocks the hell out of the other kunoichi, whom I'm also a big fan of.

You should really be asking why is Lars in this game (even though I do know that they're some people who love playing with him in this game) when he's not even part of the series. Or maybe Karin, when she hasn't displayed any battle skills yet in the manga/ series. Tenten might have appeared much less than her but she's always been known to be an integral part of Team Guy.

Thanks for getting me worked up early on a Monday morning. And stop trying to troll a character that many of us do love to play with despite her insignificance in the manga (I'm a Tenten fan, and I say that!)


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 23, 2011)

I love how the person with the TenTen set replied. I've never seen anyone with a TenTen set.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I love how the person with the TenTen set replied. I've never seen anyone with a TenTen set.


He/she can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 24, 2011)

As number 60 in the leaderboards of the PS3 version, I am proud to say that i am the top Temari user. 

i almost always use temari with kiba and tenten as supports (one as attack and one as defense). my psn is shuraii and i have 7.9 milllion bp. please dont add me. just send an invite. i would love a temari vs temari match.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 24, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> He/she can do whatever the hell they want.



Indeed!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm guessing this online gameplay for this hasn't changed much from day one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why not give Juugo a better costume?



I hate Juugo's design in the game -_-


----------



## RasenFlare (Jan 24, 2011)

I barely play anymore, I finished it in about 15 hours and played online for a while, but I got bored pretty quickly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 24, 2011)

Game is still satisfying enough to play until MK9 comes out.


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2011)

They better have Anko in the next game as she plays a role in the next arc.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> To be blunt, if you can't get a hit in, your spamming.
> I only faced about 4 Orochimaru's



Meh, yeah probably.

Care to make a couple of Player Matches in the future?

I've been waiting to play as the previous Hokages but doubt they will make it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I was extremely disappointed with how they made Jiraiya in the game as well. Especially his Sage Mode, since I do believe it's one of the highest-tier abilities amongst the available characters.
> 
> His boss fight, however, was absolutely awesome.


I loved the boss fight as well, it was the best in the game to me.


StraightEdge88 said:


> I also feel that Orochimaru is not close at all of to his real potential in this game. Could have been way better.
> 
> Am I the only one who liked to have the former Hokages in this? I don't want more broken characters but would like to give a try at them. Still, we saw very little of them on the series (only in the Orochimaru/Third Hokage battle) so maybe it was a bit complicated to come out with moves for them.


They shitted on Orochimaru the moment they didn't give him his White Snake form for his awakening. And don't even get me started on Hokages, the 1st and 2nd were in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja  games but got tossed away for the PS3 games.


Ƶ Kira said:


> That's why we haven't seen her do anything in years.


 Considering that Kishi didn't really flesh out any other support characters in the manga after Part 1, the roster for this game would've been ridiculously low.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> More like, why the fuck did they put Karin in this game.
> 
> Amirite?


 To fill-in the role of the weakest character in a full set?



Ƶ Kira said:


> Why didn't they give everyone alternate costumes? or add Part 1 characters instead of useless Taka? Exactly.





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Also, Why is Itachi suck so much ass compared to the first game.
> 
> Amirite?





Laix said:


> They better have Anko in the next game as she plays a role in the next arc.


To every other question: CC2 and Namco-Bandai were too cheap, and wanted a Naruto game out in time to fill their bottom-line...


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 24, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> They shitted on Orochimaru the moment they didn't give him his White Snake form for his awakening. And don't even get me started on Hokages, the 1st and 2nd were in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja  games but got tossed away for the PS3 games.




Pretty much sucked. I mean, if we can have the Fourth Hokage, why can't we have the other ones? 

Orochimaru is simply to weak in this game. It doesn't mean people can't main him properly but after some experience using him, it still lacks something .


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2011)

I think what they are doing is just putting in characters who had a role in Shippuden. The 4th is in because he had an important role towards the later arcs where Naruto discovers some things about his past. 

And also he's just a fan surprise.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 24, 2011)

I understand that but.... he didn't actually do anything in terms of fighiting lol.

I guess I just wanted to experiment using the 1st and 2nd Hokages and see what they could be in this game. 

Also, bare in mind that the Impure World tecnique that Orochimaru (and Kabuto) used comes from the 2nd Hokage, which woulld be cool to see something like that as his Ougi. 

I know, I know, I'm waayyy out in this one LOL.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Sighs* They deserve to be in HD...

[YOUTUBE]BRNb5lyj-pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome.

Unfortunately, I don't see them getting in the next game if they continue their line of choosing until now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

They need a GTA like story set up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn, I wish some of these Awakenings wouldn't suck.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Damn, I wish some of these Awakenings wouldn't suck.



Join the club...


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 24, 2011)

That's why I never use Awakenings.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

Well by suck, I just mean aesthetically. I think one person mentioned Oro Awakening. Bunch of bullshit, his jutsu only being WSM instead of himself turning into it. 

But Kakuzu's Awakening


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 24, 2011)

A lot seems to have changed since I last posted... It just seems to have become arguments over cheap tactics in player matches.

I fought a Neji as Sakura in a single player match the other day, got beaten badly and then got hate mail for supposedly trying to use a "super smash" his back like a "n00b" as he delightfully put it.

Knowing how unpredictable Sakura's ultimate is I didn't even try it. I think the guy was just paranoid as he seemed to start combos and used rotation midway through, which can be a good tactic but he probably thought everyone was trying to "super smash" him in the back :/

Anyway, has anyone decided that Kabuto is spammy since recently? As I still use him most of the time 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Saturday (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I the only who thinks awakenings do too much damage?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 24, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Am I the only who thinks awakenings do too much damage?



Obviously some do *ahem* Susanoo *cough*, but some like Orochimaru's, which people keep pointing out, are rather underwhelming...

At least Kabuto's looks good


----------



## Uchihahubris (Jan 24, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Well by suck, I just mean aesthetically. I think one person mentioned Oro Awakening. Bunch of bullshit, his jutsu only being WSM instead of himself turning into it.
> 
> But Kakuzu's Awakening



I agree with the current compliant about Oro being lame visually when compared to Itachi or Deidara's OP awakenings, but the aesthetic's still do not take away from the fact that properly using Oro's awakening can still help turn the tide in a fair fight(no spammers). 

Still the best Awakening goes to Sasori, I just hate to use it cause everyone says its cheap.........


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2011)

Finlay Decided to Bite the Bullet and  buy this


Been getting my ass kicked online already....


----------



## Ito (Jan 24, 2011)

shuraii said:


> As number 60 in the leaderboards of the PS3 version, I am proud to say that i am the top Temari user.
> 
> i almost always use temari with kiba and tenten as supports (one as attack and one as defense). my psn is shuraii and i have 7.9 milllion bp. please dont add me. just send an invite. i would love a temari vs temari match.



I'm going to take a wild guess and say that you spam wind a lot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 24, 2011)

Susanoo, god tier awakening.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 24, 2011)

anyone up for some matches? PSN: kerbykidd


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2011)

They should of had awakenings available to be used at the start of the battles, that would've made these fights great.

As long as the awakenings were better.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

Ito said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say that you spam wind a lot.



What else is a Temari going to do? Not like she has much else to offer besides a projectile game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 24, 2011)

Uuggh, Ninja Storm 1 was way better. 

I hope if they make a 3 they go back to the original mechanics of the game.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> What else is a Temari going to do? Not like she has much else to offer besides a projectile game.



Well, I do use Temari but you don't really need to spam the winds to use her right.

The only wind I use is normally the Chakra+Shuriken. Also, her grab is good and with the right supports, she can become deadly.

Obviously, in terms of O combos she's not very strong and it's a bit slow. In any case, a good character.


----------



## Pein (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it wrong that I like playing with naruto? Not sage mode but vanilla rasengan naruto. I get hate messages just for choosing him.

I just need to switch up from my kakashi and chiyo mains. Naruto is just very satisfying to play with, as long as you don't awaken I don't see the problem with him.

anyone want to play later? I'm on 360.


----------



## DanE (Jan 25, 2011)

Every character is okay, just don't spam with them.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Every character is okay, just don't spam with them.



Now there's an impossible challenge 

I like to use Naruto (Rasen Shuriken). He's very good and very balanced and I NEVER used his Awakening.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2011)

Regular Naruto is fine IMO  Same as Chidori True Spear Sasuke.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 25, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Now there's an impossible challenge
> 
> I like to use Naruto (Rasen Shuriken). He's very good and very balanced and I NEVER used his Awakening.






really sage mode narutos awakening just makes him easier to kill.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> really sage mode narutos awakening just makes him easier to kill.


Unless you get caught by a menacing ball then yes, it's not like people ever chase you down and attack, even though that's a good idea.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 25, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Unless you get caught by a menacing ball then yes, it's not like people ever chase you down and attack, even though that's a good idea.



its really funny when people who use awakening dont understand that standing still while using the menacing ball is not going to hit me but my shurikens will sure hit you lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> its really funny when people who use awakening dont understand that standing still while using the menacing ball is not going to hit me but my shurikens will sure hit you lol.


Exactly lol, I paned a KN6 before with awakening Gai.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 25, 2011)

I destroyed a KN6 while using Sakura Jutsu mid-air!

That's right, Sakura doesn't take crap from anybody!!  ()


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2011)

Coincidentally, I just took down a KN6 today... with a regular Ino circle combo  Honest to God!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 25, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Coincidentally, I just took down a KN6 today... with a regular Ino circle combo  Honest to God!



Now that's cool


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 25, 2011)

shouldve recorded it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 25, 2011)

They will never understand. As soon as they KN6, they automatically think "spam, & win". They lose. "N00B, spam kunais". :rofl


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 25, 2011)

The joke is that spamming shuriken beats all tactics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2011)

^ that's good to know

I keep getting people who spam me with Rasenshuriken


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Every tactic has flaws. Either it's an Awakening like Susanoo or KN6 or a Deidara spammer, there's always a way 

Actually, I fought a Deidara spammer today and he LITERALLY (and I'm not exaggerating) only knew 3 bottons:

- Square (obvious...)
- R1 & L1 (Supports)


He didn't even used the block botton ONCE! The only thing he wanted was to press Square. Needless to say, he got a serious beating for his troubles


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol I love the challenge of taking down a KN6. I straight up charge them with neji with no awakening and manage to beat them XD. If they charge me I use his rotation. If they are chargin da laser, I chakra dash them and then use rotation. It surprisingly gets them every time. Too bad I cant play this game for a while. Stupid xbox and its "open tray error"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2011)

KN6 is such a joke anymore same with Hachibi, Susano'o remains the only awakening still difficult to overcome for me even when following the best strategy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> Lol I love the challenge of taking down a KN6. I straight up charge them with neji with no awakening and manage to beat them XD. If they charge me I use his rotation. If they are chargin da laser, I chakra dash them and then use rotation. It surprisingly gets them every time. Too bad I cant play this game for a while.* Stupid xbox and its "open tray error"*



did you try tapping on the top?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2011)

Bee's awakening is just a large target once you get the swing of how the person uses it, Susano'o is a pain I admit, It's hard to run from, and having Amaterasu chase you around doesn't help.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2011)

Most Susano'o users i face don't even use Amaterasu.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 25, 2011)

Ito said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say that you spam wind a lot.



Do you even know what her moveset is comprised of? She has only one melée combo (which leaves her wide open), but she does have four ranged combos to compensate. So you can call it spamming all you want, but you can't deny the fact that she's designed to use long ranged combos. And besides, I use her ranged combos at a close distance. As a result, people KNJ me and get a combo in, most of the time. If you ask me, I fight pretty fair. Challenge me and see for yourself whether you want to call it spam or not.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 25, 2011)

Pein said:


> Is it wrong that I like playing with naruto? Not sage mode but vanilla rasengan naruto. I get hate messages just for choosing him.



Nah, I prefer Base Naruto compared to Sage. Base Naruto just feels faster to me, don't ask why 

Also, I prefer 9 Tailed Rasengan to FRS. Love breaking guards with it


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> The joke is that spamming shuriken beats all tactics.



yea srsly alot of people think there good cause they got to hero rank by jumping around in circles and pressing square for 98 seconds and then doing team ultimate at 99 seconds to "win"/


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 26, 2011)

shuraii said:


> Do you even know what her moveset is comprised of? She has only one mel?e combo (which leaves her wide open), but she does have four ranged combos to compensate. So you can call it spamming all you want, but you can't deny the fact that she's designed to use long ranged combos. And besides, I use her ranged combos at a close distance. As a result, people KNJ me and get a combo in, most of the time. If you ask me, I fight pretty fair. Challenge me and see for yourself whether you want to call it spam or not.



Agreed. You can't really ask someone like Temari to be fighting fist to fist with someone like, say, Neji or Rock Lee. Doesn't make sense to me.

Still, be ready to bashed into oblivion if any of your moves is repeated more than twice.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Most Susano'o users i face don't even use Amaterasu.


Really? Most do for me.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Agreed. You can't really ask someone like Temari to be fighting fist to fist with someone like, say, Neji or Rock Lee. Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Still, be ready to bashed into oblivion if any of your moves is repeated more than twice.



Haha. We'll see.

Edit: you can use any character to beat anyone.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 26, 2011)

shuraii said:


> Haha. We'll see.
> 
> Edit: you can use any character to beat anyone.



True.

We should really play sometime. Are you on PS3?


----------



## shuraii (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes I'm on right now. What's your psn? I'll send you an invite. I only have time for three fights, though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 26, 2011)

I prefer CTS Sasuke then the others.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 26, 2011)

shuraii said:


> Yes I'm on right now. What's your psn? I'll send you an invite. I only have time for three fights, though.



You still there? I wasn't at home right now.


----------



## shuraii (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah. Give me ur psn. I'll send an invite. I like to be first player.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Already sent you my PSN.


----------



## DanE (Jan 26, 2011)

Add me people 

my PSn is: *Grim_Breaker*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2011)

Just finished the Jiraya vs Pain Boss fight

how the hell did they make an Epic death scene like that even better TT_TT


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, I liked all the non-canon Idea's they had for canon boss fights.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah Gaara Using the Tailed beast ball, and Naruto *Not *Getting Pwnd By Sauske Were awesome Surprises as well


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Really? Most do for me.


Yeah it's strange, they'd rather combo me, but oh well one less thing i have to put up with.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I prefer CTS Sasuke then the others.



Yeah, I'm starting to like CTS Sasuke more than Kirin or Taka.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Yeah it's strange, they'd rather combo me, but oh well one less thing i have to put up with.


True, it's just hard getting away if they get you in a corner.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to like CTS Sasuke more than Kirin or Taka.



Me too. He's really fun to play with


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

His ougi is great.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> His ougi is great.



Yep. I'm actually very disappointed with "Taka" Sasuke to be honest. For some reason, I don't feel him quite at the right level.

He has good moves and his Chidori Blade Jutsu is really quick but his Ougi is awful. It takes to much time to set it up and normally the opponents can read the move rather easly. Don't know, maybe it's just me.

He was actually one of the first character I used against my cousin in our matches and I was actually good with him. Maybe I should try him again sometime


----------



## DanE (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody want to fight an average player on PS3 send me your psn


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

I like his combos, throws, & ninjutsus'
His ougi is awful. 
I only use him when I'm fooling around on Player.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just going to ask you two for your PSN
PSN: Neobardock7621


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

I am Surprised at how Well Lars handles

Ive been whooping wholesale ass with Kakuzu as my main tho


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

His searing migraine gets annoying, when he is a support.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 27, 2011)

I only fought one good Kakuzu recently and he really was good.

Other than that, it's not an interesting character for me to main.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Anybody want to fight an average player on PS3 send me your psn





StraightEdge88 said:


> I only fought one good Kakuzu recently and he really was good.
> 
> Other than that, it's not an interesting character for me to main.



PSN?  
I need some more Naruto players on my friend list.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 27, 2011)

Already sent you mine.


----------



## DanE (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nices matches NeoKurama, would have give you a more challenging fight if I had my old controller but still it was fun


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

Same here Spiderman. 
StraitEdge, what's your PSN? I'll send it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Yep. I'm actually very disappointed with "Taka" Sasuke to be honest. For some reason, I don't feel him quite at the right level.
> 
> He has good moves and his Chidori Blade Jutsu is really quick but his Ougi is awful. It takes to much time to set it up and normally the opponents can read the move rather easly. Don't know, maybe it's just me.
> 
> He was actually one of the first character I used against my cousin in our matches and I was actually good with him. Maybe I should try him again sometime



I think Taka is fine, but his Ougi bothers me alone because he doesn't take any damage. I think that's another thing I don't like about this game, there's no character specifics where there aren't many strengths and weaknesses for different awakenings and Ougis.

Itachi's awakening last shorter amount of time sure, but how about increased chakra usage for Amateratsu? Or what about Itachi activating Susano'o sooner with more health, but gradually loses health for duration of the transformation.

The only characters that gain any particular 'boosts' or 'perks' is Neji, Hinata, and Temari (projectiles don't work on her). I would love to see that explored a bit more in UNS3. I could be missing some but those are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Same here Spiderman.
> StraitEdge, what's your PSN? I'll send it.



I sent you a personal message with my PSN.

Whenever you have the time to play, say something here. 


I do think that "Taka" Sasuke misses something. He's not quite what I expected. As for the Awakenings,  do agree there should be more consequences to some characters. I mean, Itachi using Susanoo takes A LOT from him so him transforming, even if it's for a short time, should have something to balance.

Good players know how to counter a Susanoo but it's still a pain. We are literally there hanging out for "our" lifes until the Awakening ends. Shouldn't be like that in some cases.

Also, Kabuto was SO awesome with his Healing Awakening from the previous game .


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

So I got raped by two beginners, but I took out a Suujin, go figure.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

You know Kira, that's not that odd.

I lost to a Jonin and a Guardian Shinobi Twelve but defeated 3 Heroes and a Fujin. Weird, I know LOL.

Btw, my two losses were by time-out but losses in any case.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

That also happened to me, I fought this Sasori and he had Deidara as support, and all he'd do was rush me with his puppet and when I blocked it he'd just go grabs, it was annoying as all hell.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate Sasori users. Some of them build some brutal defenses and then try winning matches by time-out.

I'm not one to complain about anything but that's probably what makes me so damn angry when I face a Sasori user. I'm getting better now but still is really hard to get them.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

Exactly, they always have the same set up and abuse the same stuff.

Atleast he was kind afterwards though.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, that's good. At least he wasn't an idiot like most of them.

Still, fighting a puppet user is so damn annoying. I don't have to many problems against Chyio but against Sasori I have a hard time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, once they release it's not so babe because you can just rush him, but getting around his block + puppet grab from behind is annoying.

Then there's the time limit to worry about.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Indeed.

I can handle the fight without actually losing by K.O but the hard thing is to actually do damage and try to avoid getting any, which is a very difficult task.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

Exactly, and no one combos, just grabs and jutsu.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't be hypocritical,  I don't use combos as well since it's so easy to Knj out of it and then be completely open for any kind of attacks.

With this being said, I'm don't just use Jutsus every 4 seconds lol. Actually, from the characters I main, I only use some combos with Sakura.


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

Last night i had the most ironic fight ever:

  So I was creating a macth and this kid with a headset comes to play.  He was low level so I picked characters I didnt usually use like Ino, Chiyo and Konan, he picks Sage Naruto and Minato.  We start playin and right off the start he uses double rasengan at me he caught me, when I stand back up he does it again but I dodge, he tries to do it 5 times and I trow 2 flower bombs at him.  We fight for I while but I pumel him he didnt even get me to orange.  When we finish he starts callin Me a Spammer, and starts sending me hate mail but i blocked him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I'll main Hidan one day, just for kicks.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hidan is good. He is one of the only characters with safe strings.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried Hidan the other day and..... couldn't really do anything special with him.

Clearly not one of my characters in the game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2011)

I used him when I first started out, and I did alright. Slowly gravitated to Kiba, Neji, and Sasuke and I stopped using him except in the odd Player Match.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate that melee combat isn't used in this game. I hate havin' to rely on jutsu. Why doesn't anyone - with the exception of a 0 BP beginner - want to ever fist fight?


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah Hidan is alright if you know how to use him.  Basically chakra dash anybody thats not guarding and is an instant ougi


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ito said:


> I hate that melee combat isn't used in this game. I hate havin' to rely on jutsu. Why doesn't anyone - with the exception of a 0 BP beginner - want to ever fist fight?



Well, it's not the players fault actually. They made the meele combat so easy to avoid that it simply doesn't help anyone in a match.


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, it's not the players fault actually. They made the meele combat so easy to avoid that it simply doesn't help anyone in a match.



Not all are avoidable there are certain combo phases that are very hard to avoid, I just use a small part of combos


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't said all of them were.

Still, if you're facing skilled players, you can probably hit once or twice before he Knj into your back and you're death.


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

Currently I cant Knj alot because I have a new controller and still im winning, that reminds me you and me lets fight right now on PS3


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jesus, that almost look like a threat! 

Just for the record, if somehow you think I spam or something similar please go ahead and say it.


----------



## MikeNamikaze (Jan 28, 2011)

yo Im looking for a challenge psn: Mike_Namikaze


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

See Spiderman, you're not that bad. You just need to perfect your timing and maybe think twice about some of your supports.

Still, like I said, you were one of the few pople who gave my Temari so much trouble with Guy 

For some reason, I wasn't really in my level. Don't know why . I normally don't make so much mistakes like I just did.

Anyway, good matches mate!


----------



## MikeNamikaze (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously though anyone for a challenge or quick match?


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Currently I cant Knj alot because I have a new controller and still im winning, that reminds me you and me lets fight right now on PS3



A new controller should make it even easier to press buttons.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan is good. He is one of the only characters with safe strings.


His Jutsu is one long uninterrupted combo, my opponent avoiding it means I'm open unless I cover my ass with a support.


StraightEdge88 said:


> I didn't said all of them were.
> 
> Still, if you're facing skilled players, you can probably hit once or twice before he Knj into your back and you're death.


That got me thinking a while back that what if there was a KnJ counter/meter? Turn one of the guard buttons into a dedicated KnJ button. You'll be able get out of any attack by pressing the button, but you'll only have a limited number of times to use it.

Once you run out of chances to use it, there will be a reasonable amount of time for a cool-off period in which your meter/counter builds back up completely. Until then you'll have to rely on dodging/blocking, and makes melee and guard-breaking completely applicable to the game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 28, 2011)

Hidan's ninjutsu leaves an opening for UJs'.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

This game is maddening.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> This game is maddening.



I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Once you run out of chances to use it, there will be a reasonable amount of time for a cool-off period in which your meter/counter builds back up completely. Until then you'll have to rely on dodging/blocking, and makes melee and guard-breaking completely applicable to the game.



Not a bad idea.

Could work if done right


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

Ito said:


> I'm glad it's not just me.


Online just pisses me off, I wish people just had a sense of fair play, my god.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Online just pisses me off, I wish people just had a sense of fair play, my god.



It's just a game. Always keep that in mind and you may not be so pissed off .

Works for me!


----------



## DemetriKing123 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah DBZ always better then Naruto >.>


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> It's just a game. Always keep that in mind and you may not be so pissed off .
> 
> Works for me!


I try not to, but when they don't even let you move under constant combos, it gets really, annoying, really quick.

You know?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand Kira, I'm here talking but I also get frustrated sometimes.

Just relax and try doing what I do.... Build ways to counter certain "tactics".


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll beat any of you with Hidan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I understand Kira, I'm here talking but I also get frustrated sometimes.
> 
> Just relax and try doing what I do.... Build ways to counter certain "tactics".


Yeah, still trying to get around Rasengan spam.

Pain usually works but then they somehow always hit me with a UJ while in mid air, and I can't KnJ out of it.


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

Ito said:


> A new controller should make it even easier to press buttons.



Not really, when I had my loose controller I knew where the sensor in the trigger was and I didn't had to overpressed it thus knj faster

Also anyone that's needs to practice sometime on PS3 you can add me: Grim_Breaker

I'm not that good but I'm better than the computer lol


----------



## DanE (Jan 28, 2011)

MikeNamikaze said:


> yo Im looking for a challenge psn: Mike_Namikaze



For some reason I think your fav character is Minato, am I right?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 28, 2011)

anyone up for some matches right now? psn:kerbykidd im signing on now!

Edit: Dang system update
Edit: ok finally online of anyone wants to play


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Defeated a very good Juugo user.

Never really fought many of those but this one was really good. Had some good tricks up his sleeve and I admit, he surprised me in the beginning.

Props to him for using Juugo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I really don't have no trouble against spammers. The puppet user's get around strategy is taking longer than I thought. I usually use Naruto for them, not SM, or Hokage.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pupper users are still the most annoying to handle for me.

Their defenses are amazing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really, they just stand in one spot, spam grabs, and guard when you get to close. I'm using Naruto to get around them.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Your saying that it's not that hard to overcome a good puppet user, mainly a Sasori?

I know what they normally do, the fact is it's hard to get them more times than they hit you, which normally ends with a Time-Out victory for them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, for me when they grab, I subsitute, and Rasengan. Sasori are a pain, when they awake. And yeah, it usually ends in a Time-Out victory.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some Sasori users are already good at Knj and then they have the right supports to do a lot of damage.

Puppet users can be predicable but they aren't any easier because of that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't encountered a puppet user with good supports.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Really?

A lot of "Heroes" with many BP have Sasori as their main and hell, it's hard to at least get near them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually don't get Heroes in my session. Maybe that's why.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe that's why lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually get Suijins' or lower.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

You should play some Heroes, it really helps the training.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a hero. And you know how Heroes can be.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL right.

We should play sometime.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure, anytime.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Whenever you have the time, say something


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

PSN Matt_0123

I don't play much, but if someone wants to play me I will.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

^

I'm bored sure why not

Gimee me 10 minutes


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 29, 2011)

I've be countering Rasengan spammers so much, Hinata is my most used character :|


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm ready 

Awesome you ready for a severe ass-kicking?


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait..Wait..Fuck

I have to update my system software before I can play


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting good with Kabuto.

Still need more training but already won a difficult Kakuzu with him. Nice


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm through with software update. Now who's ready to get their ass kicked?


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

Man Pain sucks


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

I have so lost my edge at this game.....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pain is good, He's one of the only characters with safe strings.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

You almost had me with Pain, but I brought it back with Minato at 1% hp. All of them were close though, besides the Naruto one...


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

You want go again?

My controller was acting up and I think I got my groove back.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bender, whenever you have the time, we should have a couple of matches.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm done


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Man Pain sucks


I love him, he's pretty good if you know how to use him.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

Pain doesn't suck at all, the last match proved that I think.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2011)

^

I know just suck at using Pain... T.T


----------



## DanE (Jan 29, 2011)

Man Im losing so much, people always KNJ everything can get even one shot.  The only time I do hit them is when they are attacking or dashing. Maybe im not that good cuz I don't really have any solid main character. Any of you got tips for me I don't feel as strong as a Fujin


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Depends. Maybe you should try and find a main character first.

Who do you feel you work best with?


----------



## DanE (Jan 29, 2011)

CTS Sasuke is alright


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Man Im losing so much, people always KNJ everything can get even one shot.  The only time I do hit them is when they are attacking or dashing. Maybe im not that good cuz I don't really have any solid main character. Any of you got tips for me I don't feel as strong as a Fujin


It's been happening a lot to me as well, even with a main character, it's not your fault, it's just all people do nowadays.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> CTS Sasuke is alright



Try experimenting different supports that can give you different results. For instance, if you want supports that can set up an Ougi or someone who can do damage from distance or someone who can protect you if you like playing defense, etc.


----------



## DanE (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats exactly the problem ones I trow them Hidan they just knj him


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hidan is overused Online and most people already know how to avoid him.


----------



## DanE (Jan 29, 2011)

Not to expose anything here but can you tell me one of your tactics just to get a base idea of good strategy


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

Dash - attack - they substitute - you substitute - you attack

If you do that they usually can't substitute out of that. Then again, I never played an online match, only private.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Not to expose anything here but can you tell me one of your tactics just to get a base idea of good strategy



An example is with Ino. I use Sasuke (Attack) and Hinata (Balance). Sasuke Fireball to do damage and Hinata's shield to protect me or trap someone in it, giving me the time to either hit a Flower Bomb or an Ultimate Jutsu.

And you're right. I don't want to give away too much


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, for me when they try a melee, I subsitute, and KNJ them.
When they have no charka, or less, I straight melee.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Also works.

Care to do some matches NeoKurama?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Not at the moment. I'm breaking in my three new games, and as of right now, I'm waiting for my Uncharted 2 to finish installing.
But you have me as a friend, so, whenever you ready, just message me.


----------



## DanE (Jan 29, 2011)

Im free later for some matches


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm free now, so if anybody wants to play me just add me. 

PSN: Matt_0123


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Might play you, AWESOME.

Gonna sent you an invitation.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely not used to using support characters. I always do single battles.

That Suigetsu combo...


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

What combo?

Nothing against the way you played but man, you really were trying to grab every single time lol.

You had at least two chances to use combos on me when I had no chakra.

I normally play only Team Matches.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 29, 2011)

Old habits die hard. I always play against this guy who can substitute *everything* I have besides grabs. Grabs became my main style of play sadly.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Old habits die hard. I always play against this guy who can substitute *everything* I have besides grabs. Grabs became my main style of play sadly.



No problem man but I admit, it did get annoying


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 29, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Defeated a very good Juugo user.
> 
> Never really fought many of those but this one was really good. Had some good tricks up his sleeve and I admit, he surprised me in the beginning.
> 
> Props to him for using Juugo.


I like Juugo's rush attacks, and his combos are hard to KnJ against (not as much as Suigetsu's though).


Spiderman said:


> Thats exactly the problem ones I trow them Hidan they just knj him


If they constantly KnJ everything you do, you start playing the chakra denial game with them. Chakra dash in close then use a support, use projectiles at the same time then dash back away and use projectiles (with chakra as well) along w/ a ninjutsu maybe once or twice. Keep one support ready at all times just in case they decide to rush you.

You do that and they KnJ everything you throw them, they'll run out of chakra. If they don't KnJ all then you might land a few hits, but if you're dealing with a better player then you should adjust your playstyle accordingly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Shino is a pain when he jumps around, throwing bugs.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 30, 2011)

is anyone on PSN right now?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else liking using Suigetsu's UJ?

I love using it to punish someone who constantly chakra dashes at me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2011)

Sui's ultimate is one of the main reasons i'm very careful with my dashes


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2011)

I have yet to face Sui online, or anyone really besides Minato or Naruto.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2011)

I face Sui all the damn time, it's actually quite annoying. However the only characters i absolutely hate facing are Sasori, Shino or Kiba. Sasori and Shino are obvious but my god Kiba users make Rasengan spammers look like complete nubs.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2011)

The only ones I see are Naruto/Minato/Lars/Itachi nowadays. Rarely do I see Shino, Lee, Sasori (I'm guessing Sasori is found at the really high ranks), etc


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. Naruto spammers I can handle, but Kiba spammers are just


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually use Suigetsu a lot lol. And like someone here said, you should be really careful before thinking in dashing because his Ougi is deadly 



I also hate playing against Shino. His bugs alongside some nice supports can become quite troublesome. I remember playing a guy who used Shino with Deidara and Pain as supports.

He was running around throwing bugs, while calling Deidara birds. Many times, the bugs would prevent him from Knj the birds, which was instant damage. Also, whenever I had the opening, his Pain support was always ready.

I lost the first match but won the second. Also, a friend of mine uses Shino with Neji and Hinata as supports does quite a good job as well.


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, Shino can be pretty  His huge bug ball at the end of I think his air combo is annoying as it acts as a homing device.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Laix said:


> Yeah, Shino can be pretty  His huge bug ball at the end of I think his air combo is annoying as it acts as a homing device.



Yep but still, I like seeing people maining different characters other than Minato, SM Naruto, Sasori, Itachi or any kind of Sasuke.

Really love playing people who know how to play with, say, a Tsunade or Shino or Ten Ten.


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

Tenten is seriously underrated. I mean, her up combo has a bomb ball at the end.  Her neutral and air square and circle combo are fast and good for easy damage. Also, her jutsu is a perfect defense, so she is often seen as a support.

Sakura and Karin are other underrated characters.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 30, 2011)

TenTen support is really usefull in difficult situations.

I do use Sakura a lot as well but Karin not so much. I don't like anything in her character although I already fought a guy who used her really wel.

Always a matter of training and feeling "right" when using that character. That's why after finding mine, I went to train with others and now I can say I have a good amount of character that I do know how to play with


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, that's the best way. There are some characters I just hate (Kankuro) while others I love to use (Ino). 

I don't see many Lee's either. I'm surprised, as I thought they would be used just as much as Sasuke.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

I had run in with about 10 Ino's once, & all they did was flower.
Spammers really ain't no problem for me anymore. 
Fucking puppet users man.


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember this one beast Chiyo user. 

He chuckled me around like food.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember one kept grabbing till they won.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Chyio is not that hard. Sasori on the other hand....

Lee is a good character but needs his meele to actually shine, which we already know, it's hard in this game.


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasori is cake when using Temari. 

And Lee only has his melee, just like in the manga.  His ougi is fast though. But I really wish they fix the melee thing in the next game; making KNJ take twice the amount of chakra will do justice.


----------



## DanE (Jan 30, 2011)

ill play like in an Hour, man I cant believe I don't have Gaara Balance type I need him. Also been using CTS Sasuke and Im winning im currently Fujin almost Sujin


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

Laix said:


> Sasori is cake when using Temari.
> 
> And Lee only has his melee, just like in the manga.  His ougi is fast though. But I really wish they fix the melee thing in the next game; making KNJ take twice the amount of chakra will do justice.



I was saying the same thing.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I actually use Suigetsu a lot lol. And like someone here said, you should be really careful before thinking in dashing because his Ougi is deadly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually had to use KN6 to beat Suigetsu - something I never do. I think a lot of people just spam chakra volley and think it's his best move, which I don't think it is. He's extremely deadly up close and his grab does a ton of damage. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't have even won.


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

*StraightEdge*

I have to give it to you; you made me realise how effective Ino's poison is.  I now use it more often. 

*Awesome*

I find Tsunade with Tenten and Kiba super effective against Suigetsu.  It's almost a bug how hard his combos are to dodge.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2011)

I need to play StraightEdge again, I have to get revenge for that asswhooping yesterday.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jan 30, 2011)

im free for a bit anyone want to play?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm too late.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Laix:*

- See, I wasn't using Ino's poison just for the sake of Spam. It really gives you an edge on health (since your opponent will be losing HP) and also keeps your enemy at bay, without him going all on you with a dash or some kind of jutsu.

*
AWESOME:*

- Yeah, KN6 was hard to dealt with without supports. Still, I actually managed to get around it. Also, just for the record, he's not my main character!


Oh and whenever you want to play, just say something here or on PSN


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

The Gaara vs Deidara boss fight was my favorite.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> - Yeah, KN6 was hard to dealt with without supports. Still, I actually managed to get around it. Also, just for the record, he's not my main character!



You're still beastly with him. Come to think of it, I don't have a main character. I just use whoever I feel like.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2011)

KN6 is never a challenge, really.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a lot more troublesome when they don't spam chakra volley. The sheer damage it can do if you don't substitute is quite high.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

It really isn't. But I keep them at bay, with kunai's so they can't move.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Easier said than done, even more when your opponent know exactly what to do.

In any case, with supports, it's quite easy to keep them at bay.


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly StraightEdge, we need to play again.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

No problem man. I'll try not to do those "things" again.

Can't promise that it won't happen though


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2011)

No do.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright, alright, I promise I won't do it  ()


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2011)

I wasn't be sarcastic ...


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh sorry, my bad


----------



## Laix (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't play tonight as I don't feel to good, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

No problem man. No need to rush it 

Take care of yourself first.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

Minato, Guy, & Lee players should know what to expect when the charka dash. Especially, against Neji, or Hinata.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I finally have all characters supports types unlocked.

Time to start experimenting new tactics


----------



## DanE (Jan 31, 2011)

Isnt Gaara Balance support the best, anyway ive been using Kiba(not spammin him) and I think ill stick with him as my Main until I learn how to use Kankuro


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll try using Gaara balance to see if works out with some of my characters.

Speaking of Gaara, been using him as well but only Offline. So far so good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

He is a good character. I used him quite alot.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Only started using him a few days ago and only Offline.

He's interesting to say the least.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to see _loads_ of Gaara's when the game first came out. Now they are rare for me. 

But interestingly enough, I faced a Gaara around an hour ago. He was okay; had a unique style of play.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaara is not my type of character but he has some unique features.

Obviously, whoever plays with Gaara shouldn't be a meele type of fighter. He's a long range character and the supports can play a good part in the strategy.

Gaara's Jutsu is good and his grab can take a lot of damage. Using the right supports, he can become quite troublesome for a long distance fight.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

I find Temari, Ino and Deidara are your best long distance fighters. But you are right, just like in the canon story - Gaara is a long distance fighter. Why he doesn't have a square moveset I will never understand.

Wow, 8th rage quitter on me today.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

You're also right. Those characters are good for long range battles but I can make Ino deadly on a close combat as well. Still, I already expressed my feeling about the meele in this game so, I feel it's useless to try and combo people just to get my ass kicked everytime.

Rage quitters are as normal as drinking water for me LOL. I haven't been playing a lot of Naruto this days but gonna start picking up again.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been into Dead Space 2 lately.  Scary shit.

But back on topic, Ino is just a deadly character overall. One of the most underrated characters. I've beaten "Hero's" with her with ease (But then again, rank is nothing. I've been beaten by people with half my points) so she is easily one of my mains.

Another two good characters are Tsunade and Kabuto. I don't see any of the former, and any I do see of the latter are just chakra scalpel spammers. 

They really need to increase the chakra for body replacement, and add in Anko!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ino is one of my mains as well lol. I'm pretty good with her and my biggest proud moment with her is beating 4 Itachi's in a row against a "Hero". Oh yeah baby!

I've been training with Kabuto. He's pretty good although I don't like his Ougi or better saying, the time it takes to set-up. Everyone can see it miles away.

I just noticed that all my mains are not major characters LOL. Only Naruto (Rasen Shuriken) and Sasuke (Chidori True Spear). No Pain, Itachi, or any Akatsuki for that matter. No Minato or Sage Mode Naruto. Heh


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah me neither. Naruto is one of the best because of his speed. His combos are fast as crazy, making them either really easy or really hard to dodge.

Well, honestly I don't have a main. I just use whoever I feel like.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

I do. It's Shikamaru but normally I never use him in Player Matches.

Maybe because I normally only use him on Ranked Matches, I feel the Player Matches are best suited for me to use my other characters.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah. Ranked matches I usually only use a handful of characters that I'm best with, otherwise it's whoever, or counter picks.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like using determined characters on Player Matches just to see if my strategies work against human opponents.

Normally they do but obviously, depends on the other person's abilities in the game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Why does Killer Bee suck so much?


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2011)

It's Killer Bee, that's why. 

I joke. He hasn't shown much, so they included everything they could. His combos being easy to avoid you can blame on CC2 making it so broken.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't even get me started on his Ougi start up. Can see it a mile away and then some.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

His Ougi should be set-up with supports. It's the best way.

Still, I have to agree with you, he's not a good character at all. Easy to avoid in all aspects.


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

Man Im not gonna finish people with Team Ougi anymore they always quit, yesterday It happen with this guy with 1030 win and 80 loses.  Anyway im still using Kiba the problem has to be long range fighters, I fought this guy who just knj and threw shuriken from long range nothing more he beat me cause my only support from long range was Sasuke.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't get the point of quitting. You lost, take it like a man.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I don't get the point of quitting. You lost, take it like a man.



Completely agree.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2011)

Team orgies online isn't a good idea in the first place, their bound to leave unless they are a good sport about it.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 1, 2011)

So Tobi is my official Deidara spam stomper.


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 1, 2011)

CAn you guys help me out.  Everytime I play oneline and try to fight, someone always uses a subsitution jutsu and spams jutsu.  In fact, all they do is continually rapid tap the guard button.  ANy suggestions?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> CAn you guys help me out.  Everytime I play oneline and try to fight, someone always uses a subsitution jutsu and spams jutsu.  In fact, all they do is continually rapid tap the guard button.  ANy suggestions?



Substitute back. Who they use?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Advise: Don't use meele Online unless you're playing a friend.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ This. Or unless, they have barley no charka. That's when I melee.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, me too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

So...how do I use Deidara without "spamming" lawl...


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 2, 2011)

press more than just square and your golden anything else and the other guy is just mad


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

His melee is HORRIBLE, why would I even fuck with anything else? Hell melee is rendered useless in this game anyways, so BOMBS AWAY?


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, these days melee is only good against friends. However, there is the occasional person you'll find on player match who likes to melee too, and it can become pretty fun.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 2, 2011)

People can add me on Xbox: I Namine I


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2011)

No way you can as Deidara, & not spam. Unless you ougi, or team ougi your opponent the whole match.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Deidara in the anime and manga is a spammer, so why he wouldn't be in the games I'll never understand. Because of this new square combo system CC2 have, he's a spammer. In the Ultimate Ninja games he isn't.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Deidara is spam to the core but that doesn't mean it can be used in a more "right" way.

Instead of just using Square, you can use strategies to set-up an Team Ultimate or other things. Just a matter of experimenting.

Just for the record, did anyone already played Shino or TenTen against the CPU? The computer spams like hell!! No kidding :amazed


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I did  It's weird - the computer likes to use jutsu after KNJ. I get that a lot with Sakura, Tsunade and especially Itachi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

CPU Shino ONLY used the bugs! Every single time! Also TenTen just sits there throwing things at me. Weird as hell!

Oh and yes, I had that same problem with Itachi as well.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Face Sakura COM on hardest difficulty. Seriously ... every combo you do, she will knj and attempt Cherry Blossom Impact which is easily blocked. And for some reason, when the COM does a combo that has a throw in it, they don't do the throw.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Will have to try that.

Yesterday I had some amazing matches with a Tsuchikage, in which is main was Gaara with Sasuke (Attack) and Sage Mode Naruto (Balance).

Very good use of Gaara and he clearly knew what he had to do to win. He also used Sasori in which he won but only with like 4% of HP. Damn lol.

My best moment: I used Sakura against his Minato and won with 80% of HP!


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah Sakura is an amazing counter to Minato.  I just had a great match with Tenten vs Temari. It felt like the anime, and this became even better when we actually tied  (We both launched chakra shuriken )


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice!

I've been checking out something about an organized Akatsuki can for both PS3 and XBOX 360. They want either people from other clans or just challengers to try and defeat them or people who want to do try outs to enter the clan.

I find interesting this. I already saw one video of two of them fighting each other and they are pretty intense and really good.

EDIT: From what I see, it's all friendly and just to have fun.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

I've had experience with cocky clans. They always get pwned.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

I already saw that there's actually some clans out there.

This is interesting in a way that at least you fight some of the best players out there, which I truly like for training purposes. Obviously, there will always be those super cocky guys etc, etc.

I'm trying to have a sneak peak at this guys Akatsuki web page to see some members and such.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> So...how do I use Deidara without "spamming" lawl...



You can't since apparently Deidara is a spammer when his melee combo is terrible, and he's meant to be a projectile attacker. 

Even if you use different projectile combos you'll be called a spammer simply because you use Deidara.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep. I was called a spammer for using Temari.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You can't since apparently Deidara is a spammer when his melee combo is terrible, and he's meant to be a projectile attacker.
> 
> Even if you use different projectile combos you'll be called a spammer simply because you use Deidara.



Indeed, thank you...this is why this thread makes me laugh with all the talk of


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's the story of this game LOL.


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks delicious.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Doesn't it? but people aren't fans of it apparently


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

I took a break from the community, like a 2 month break. Came back and was surprised to see melee's rarely being used - but that was just my style. Now, I've realised you can't melee. The system is really broken. Most of the time I can have fun with a balance of combos and others, as just comboing can get boring - fast.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

KnJ makes almost everything void...clearly alot of thought has been put into the gameplay....*ahem*


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I think KNJ should be there, as it helps when someone is about to ougi you. However, it should either take more chakra, or be able to tell if you are using a turbo/pressing too fast like a couple other games do.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

One thing that everyone seems to forget is the fact that, imagine if meele is less avoidable and you can land pretty damn good combos.

It's only a matter of time until people start calling others "combo spammers", not to mention that characters like Rock Lee and such will be used more often and therefore, called "cheap". Obviously, I'm talking IF the game had a significant change in gameplay and meele becomes more easy to use.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> Well, I think KNJ should be there, as it helps when someone is about to ougi you. However, it should either take more chakra, or be able to tell if you are using a turbo/pressing too fast like a couple other games do.



Oh naw, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's a horrible implementation....it was just implemented horribly, lol....at the end of the day, the developers knew what they were doing and that's deliver a game to mash out with your like-minded friends. Anyone who takes this game even semi-seriously is doing it wrong IMO.


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want to, add me on xbox- Ausorrin

I still need to figure out how to switch to a long range game cause subsitution jutsu happens every time i go close combat

*EDIT*- I really hate how they did konaha.  I had the broken bond and the way you could explore the entire village and jump on rooftops was amazing.  On UNS2, it feels as if its bland and you have to load almost every corner


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, they went with an UN5 style for story mode. Why, I don't think we will ever know.


----------



## DanE (Feb 2, 2011)

Things that need to be fixed:

1.KNJ, should take 3 times as much chakra, is not like you cant just load the chakra again so is no problem if it took that much.

2.More mobile chakra dash, not just forward and back.

3.Some characters in the game suck make them better, like Chouji and Kakuzu.

4.This might be a risky move but, get rid of supports and use those buttons for other uses more jutsus maybe, it would make the game mechanics more complicated and thus harder to master but the characters would have more originality value.

5.Jutsus should not trigger little cinematic like Naruto Sage and Minato when they hit, just make the jutsu like when supports hit, the gameplay would be faster.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

My God, I was just having some Player Matches and for some reason I wanted to use Kisame and it worked!

I defeated a Sage Mode Naruto, a Minato and a Kiba. He's not an easy character and you really have to plan your moves well or else you're just going to get destroyed. Really happy with the results with him


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Things that need to be fixed:
> 
> 1.KNJ, should take 3 times as much chakra, is not like you cant just load the chakra again so is no problem if it took that much.
> 
> ...



Dont bash Kakuzu if you suck with him , I flat out shit on ppl with him


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Kakuzu can be rolled on with Choji.  Only his jutsu is worth mentioning and maybe a couple of his combos.

But, people like you can still own others with him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

Ougis should be like in the original. 

3 versions, each one more awesome than the last


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> Kakuzu can be rolled on with Choji.  Only his jutsu is worth mentioning and maybe a couple of his combos.
> 
> But that doesn't mean people like you can still own others with him.



But it does


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, I worded it wrong (english fail ). What I meant was crap characters can still be good.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 2, 2011)

No harm done  . 

I've just never had any problems with Kakuzu so far , but yea chouji fails pretty hard


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2011)

I've beaten people with Choji before.  But he is shit. Karin is another character that is awesome. If you can land her perfume spray to lower their defense, use her attack up and then awaken, we are talking a bar damage if you can use the perfume spray during her combo while awakened.


----------



## DanE (Feb 2, 2011)

Im not saying that Kakuzu sucks,..... okay I did but only because he is a very disadvantage character and other characters with similar traits surpass him hes not better than anyone at anything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2011)

I never played with Kakazu, aside the title.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've seen people using Kakuzu very well but his main weapon is his Ougi. Using the right supports to set-up and he can be very dangerous.

Like Laix said, every character can be deadly, as long as you know how to use it.


----------



## DanE (Feb 2, 2011)

Ive been wondering who is Kirbykid on Psn here becuase I dont know


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Good matches NeoKurama.

I think I never missed so many Ougis with Suigetsu in my life LOL. Fortunately, I picked up in the following matches. Funny, you used Shikamaru, which is my main character 

Always feel weird fighting against Shika.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Add me on Xbox: I Namine I


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Ive been wondering who is Kirbykid on Psn here becuase I dont know



That would be me! Hello!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Good matches NeoKurama.
> 
> I think I never missed so many Ougis with Suigetsu in my life LOL. Fortunately, I picked up in the following matches. Funny, you used Shikamaru, which is my main character
> 
> Always feel weird fighting against Shika.



Yeah 2W 3L right? Lol
Shika is one of my three mains. CTS Sasuke, & Gaara weren't.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah 2W 3L right? Lol
> Shika is one of my three mains. CTS Sasuke, & Gaara weren't.




Well, Kakashi wasn't one of my mains as well .

In any case, good matches. Would like to face you again sometime with you using your other two mains


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Last night i had the most ironic fight ever:
> 
> So I was creating a macth and this kid with a headset comes to play.  He was low level so I picked characters I didnt usually use like Ino, Chiyo and Konan, he picks Sage Naruto and Minato.  We start playin and right off the start he uses double rasengan at me he caught me, when I stand back up he does it again but I dodge, he tries to do it 5 times and I trow 2 flower bombs at him.  We fight for I while but I pumel him he didnt even get me to orange.  When we finish he starts callin Me a Spammer, and starts sending me hate mail but i blocked him.


lol, you threw just 2 flower bombs. And
HE actually calls YOU a spammer.
Stupid noobs.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

The kids make me laugh with their irony. I wipe a tear and walk on.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm playing the world's smallest violin for that kid.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I'm pretty much going to give up on this game online...

I'd generally stopped ranked matches in favour of player matches, but I only encounter huge amounts of Deidra players and Sage Naruto players. 

The other day I played a single match as Suigetsu as my opponent did the annoying thing of hovering over various melee characters and then shooting to Deidra after i picked. He just either spammed square and if i dashed at him he just pressed x and then spammed square. Afterwards he told me how fake a Hokage rank I was along with other various insults (and bad grammar).

I just can't seem to find any fair matches anymore


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll play you Dosu. I like to melee a lot.  

Drop your PSN and I'll send you an invite some time.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'll play you Dosu. I like to melee a lot.
> 
> Drop your PSN and I'll send you an invite some time.



Nerdy_McNerdnerd, I'm not that great but I'm a pretty good Karin player! I just love beating Sasukes with her unique ultimate and awakening


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah it's fun. I'm playing another guy right now, but once we are done I'll invite you.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> Yeah it's fun. I'm playing another guy right now, but once we are done I'll invite you.



Sorry can't actually play right now, maybe another time


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

I was just about to say I'm taking a break tonight so it will have to be tommorow.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, just had the best matches in this game to date!

I fought a Legendary Sage and we played like, 2 hours! It was really awesome! He played really, really well and it was always very close in the end.

I think he won more than me but still, best matches ever.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, the matches I had an hour ago were pretty close and good. They are rare, but you can find guys who are just awesome to play with.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Indeed Laix.

And better yet when the person you're playing against matches your own style. Also, he was really nice guy.


----------



## DanE (Feb 3, 2011)

Seriously is 1 loss that bad, im not fighting people with no losses anymore they just rage quit


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Seriously is 1 loss that bad, im not fighting people with no losses anymore they just rage quit



yah that does suck thats why im only playing people from nf from now (psn: kerbykidd for anyone whos on psn!) im happy with my Kazekage rank as you can probaly guess why (hint:look at my nf name) so ill just player matches from now on.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

They are perfectionists.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

More than anything, I think it has to do with the fact that by looking at their record, they feel superior in some way, despite this being just a game lol.

Having 0 losses makes them look like Gods in the NUNS2 Online community. Or at least, for some of them.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree. To them, having 0 losses next to a 9/10 Disconnection frequency makes them "gods".


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

If that makes them happy, then good for them lol.

I'm not even playing Ranked Matches anymore, not because of spammers or anything but simply because I'm a bit tired of fighting the same character over and over and over.

On Player Matches I find people who play very well and use different characters, which is more than enough for me to have fun. Still, it doesn't mean I won't be playing more Ranked in the future.

I remember finding a guy who had like 805 Wins and 0 Losses. Tried to fight him but his session was always full lol.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Feb 3, 2011)

> I remember finding a guy who had like 805 Wins and 0 Losses.



Honestly, I don't see how that's even possible unless you rage quit....


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Shanoa said:


> Honestly, I don't see how that's even possible unless you rage quit....



I agree.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2011)

Or he could've just been a god?


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Only three people in the world could have that record. Jesus, Wesker and Mary Poppins.  I doubt he/she is any of them.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

No, I do agree. He would definitely rage quit but his DC was 0 as well.

That or they only play low level people.

Laix, you're forgetting the best one.... Chuck freaking Norris!


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, the DC is only out of last 10 matches. He could of by chance won his last 10 matches.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, he would just find low level people and play 10 matches and done!

The things they do just to have a record LOOL.


----------



## Laix (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep. It's pretty sad.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been actually accused of rage quitting because of my record.

The only time I DC wasn't really my fault but the lights in my house went bye-bye. I wanted to play him again because it wasn't fair but he was already all mad and such.

As for Rage Quitting on me, it's 6 out of 10 normally, which is pretty sad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Seriously is 1 loss that bad, im not fighting people with no losses anymore they just rage quit



Lol, I did this to somebody before.
Somebody had 68W, and 0L. I looked at his record and it said "Deidara".
I wanted to be evil, and so, I fought him. 
First thing he did, spam, caught him in my ougi, and took down health.
I was using Ino, so, everytime he spammed birds, I spammed the flowers. 
He raged quit after he lost his awakening.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 3, 2011)

uugghh, so brutal. Nobody wants to play me when I join the lobby.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> uugghh, so brutal. Nobody wants to play me when I join the lobby.



Let me guess, your rank is hero, right?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Played a Chunnin in Player Matches. After our first match, a hate mail saying that I play like a puss 	

The funny thing in all this was the fact that he was using "Taka" Sasuke and only used Chidori and Amatesaru.

There you go


----------



## shuraii (Feb 3, 2011)

This might seem silly to some of you, but I finally reached 9,999,999 BP. My main reason for doing it was to put a Temari user in high ranks, namely the top 50.


----------



## DanE (Feb 3, 2011)

Im Legendary Sage now, tommorow ill be Hero for sure.  I didnt know Kakashi was so good hes my main now with Itachi and Sasuke as Support, for some reason every time I pick Kakashi my opponent cancels his pick and picks Minato, although ive beaten 90% of them with Kakashi if anything Kakashi weakness is Sasuke CTS.  

I had another hate mail today it said:

Its good that you got luck on your side(This was from i kid i beat)

-I reply- or you just lag in yours(game was laggy as hell every second was transmission message)

-Then this legendary Ninja replies to me- Lol no noob

-I say to him- Im a noob? Im higher rank than you and the only time you hit me was with 6 tails naruto, derp

- He replies- you ran

I reply- when did i ran? when you where trying to hit me chakra bombs.  All I remember was hitting you when you where in 6 tails with my raikiri and finishing you off with an amazing grab while You where trying to ran 

Lol little kids are so funny when they are stupid


----------



## DanE (Feb 3, 2011)

shuraii said:


> This might seem silly to some of you, but I finally reached 9,999,999 BP. My main reason for doing it was to put a Temari user in high ranks, namely the top 50.



congratz man but the number 1 is that PEPPOSO European dude


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Let me guess, your rank is hero, right?



I have +4.3 million points.


----------



## shuraii (Feb 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> congratz man but the number 1 is that PEPPOSO European dude



Wanna know something funny? At one point in time, that florian guy at number 2 was number 1. I beated him and he became number two. I don't understand why he did that because it seemed like he threw the match.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love this game and i'm like a couple titles away from the platinum, but I get tired of fighting online with the deidara's, and the dash guard break ultimates. As much as it'll hurt me to trade this game in I feel its about that time. =/


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats Shuraii. I doesn't really surprise me since last time I fought you, I was certain that you would be in the top soon enough.

As for higher ranking people, I fought amirboss (I guess he's like 16 on the top). He normally has the Guy banner. He used Konan against me and damn, he was lagging as hell! I had almost 2 seconds delay! That's huge!

I'm still a Raijin and I'm not all that interested in being more at the time


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't play ranked matches for the same reasons as everyone else - people are so desperate to win and scared to lose they use anything to win.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't even mind that. I just find some fun recently playing Player Matches against strong people.

I know before hand that if I'm going to Ranked Matches, I'm going to fight Minato x10 and SM Naruto x10 lol.


----------



## DanE (Feb 4, 2011)

Im using Kakashi lately, his speed is amazing even make me beat a trained Sasori user by fighting very close range.  Im only gonna play rank matches until I reach Hero that wll likely be today because im in 900,000 already I think, still I wont stop playing until I defeat the highest ranking people on the leaderboards.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone for 360 free matches?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 4, 2011)

so im trying somthing weird tonight, imma play this with a fightstick instead of a controler ...who wants to help me practice with this! ive never used a fightstick in my life and the buttons are differently placed and stuff but i thought it would help keep the game fresh by making me relearn so to speak. (it definitely makes you think about your moves) the only down side is i cant use the dpad.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2011)

What odd is one time I checked the boards and some guy with 2 wins and 1 loss was like 4t on the top rankings.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

What the hell!?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 4, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> so im trying somthing weird tonight, imma play this with a fightstick instead of a controler ...who wants to help me practice with this! ive never used a fightstick in my life and the buttons are differently placed and stuff but i thought it would help keep the game fresh by making me relearn so to speak. (it definitely makes you think about your moves) the only down side is i cant use the dpad.



That's all I ever played this game on, it's stupid easy honestly...but then again, it's the only control scheme I knew, lol.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 4, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> That's all I ever played this game on, it's stupid easy honestly...but then again, it's the only control scheme I knew, lol.



lol yea its a bit easier if youve always done it like that ive been playing ninja storm 1 and 2 on the controller for years now, old habits die hard.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What the hell!?


That was my reaction.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Weird indeed. Hack perhaps?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Weird indeed. Hack perhaps?


Perhaps some Heros let him win? Though I doubt two wins would put him at the top like that, it's not worth the hassle, at any rate.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

That is weird. He would only be a upperclassman or something.


----------



## shuraii (Feb 5, 2011)

I remember this one time my opponent threw a Speed Down tag at me and I still got him with a chakra dash+team ultimate jutsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet he felt stupid.


----------



## DanE (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I found a glitch for how to use 2 Sasukes or 2 Narutos as support


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Well I found a glitch for how to use 2 Sasukes or 2 Narutos as support



Don't you pick one and then hover over the other one until time runs out?


----------



## DanE (Feb 5, 2011)

Ito said:


> Don't you pick one and then hover over the other one until time runs out?



Oh so other people found out 2, well its the first time I found out without visiting a cheat code site


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll have to try out this glitch some time. I've been meaning to get back into this game.


----------



## shuraii (Feb 5, 2011)

I found another glitch. But Im not exactly sure how to activate it. This glitch only occurs in the hidden sand village stage. If you somehow get launched toward the rock thingy with the door on the stage, you can get trapped in here. You can take advance of it if you have a long ranged ougi. it has to be the kind of jutsu that your character stays stationary and the jutsu moves toward the opponent, like sage mode naruto's ougi or Temari's. The other player will most likely not see the startup because your character is trapped/hidden. Another advantage of this is that most of your opponents attacks won't connect; only long ranged jutsu will (like kakashi's charged raikiri but not the normal one). This glitch only occured to me twice online and my opponents were pissed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

I seen somebody use that method before.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 5, 2011)

I offically added two more characters that I'm getting good with: Kisame and Yamato.

Obviously, if I fight someone more skilled, those are not first pick characters for me but I'm getting results with them


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)

shuraii said:


> I remember this one time my opponent threw a Speed Down tag at me



People use ninja items?


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes. Don't know who you have been playing Mist.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Yes. Don't know who you have been playing Mist.



Other than the chakra recovery items, don't really see the point in using them.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Defense Down tag + Power up + Awakening + Combo = Bar health damage.

A plus is in awakening, it's harder to dodge combos.  Karin, Tsunade are examples of using powerups before awakening.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Defense Down tag + Power up + Awakening + Combo = Bar health damage.
> 
> A plus is in awakening, it's harder to dodge combos.  Karin, Tsunade are examples of using powerups before awakening.



I don't use much awakenings anymore, but I guess I see what you mean. 

Gotta take off my nostalgia glasses, keep thinking about items back in Ultimate Ninja.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha.

I feel like playing Ultimate Ninja 5. Just for the sake of Anko.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

I love using thatdefense down, and power up tags


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Itens are very important to my gameplay.

Pretty much all itens have a purpose and honestly, they help me a lot in matches.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. All of them do. Even the guard breakers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

People don't use them alot. Shame.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Defense Down tag + Power up + Awakening + Combo = Bar health damage.
> 
> A plus is in awakening, it's harder to dodge combos.  Karin, Tsunade are examples of using powerups before awakening.


Attack Up + Speed Up + Speed Down =

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1PaL-S86OY[/YOUTUBE]



Mist Puppet said:


> I don't use much awakenings anymore, but I guess I see what you mean.
> 
> Gotta take off my nostalgia glasses, keep thinking about items back in Ultimate Ninja.


Oh man I loved the items in previous games, especially the rolling bomb that exploded and knocked your opponent into another stage. Then there's also the fact that you could recover items mid-battle by breaking objects in the level, shit was astoundingly fun (better than UNS1 and 2 even).


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

It's literally like that.


----------



## DanE (Feb 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> People don't use them alot. Shame.



Lol Yes shame on them, Ill keep using mine to my advantage.  I love using Kakashi speed power up+ slow down(enemy)=Rush Close Range or Kisame Guard Breaker + multi shark justu and other justsu who break guard= easy team ougi


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, there's a lot of ways to use items. People just simply don't care lol


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> People just simply don't care lol



Bingo               .


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Some don't play smart. All they think about is winning, & not the number of ways, & advantages they have.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tactics don't matter when you have rasengan.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Some don't play smart. All they think about is winning, & not the number of ways, & advantages they have.



Thinking about the advantages and actually capitalizing on them are two different things.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tactics don't matter when you have rasengan.


----------



## GohanKun (Feb 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tactics don't matter when you have rasengan.



Lol'd hard.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 5, 2011)

Naruto is just being loyal to the anime.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2011)

If only Pain had a combo that absorbed your Chakra.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Tell that to the Rasengan FC.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Rasengan is really torublesome but not all that bad after you learn how to get around that.

I normally take the first couple of seconds to understand how the other person plays and then adjust my own style.


----------



## DanE (Feb 5, 2011)

Am I the only one that hates that face Naruto Sage makes when he wins.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate Sasori's face and Sauce gay's face when they win =/ So how are Itachi players these days?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Am I the only one that hates that face Naruto Sage makes when he wins.


I sure do.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 5, 2011)

Gotta love shikimaru's face when he wins by dashing and then ougi'ing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tactics don't matter when you have rasengan.


 

I like using items, especially exploding tags. Exploding tag > Strikeback with support > opponent popped into the air > land ultimate > ??? > profit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Kabuto's face is the worst.


----------



## DanE (Feb 5, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I like using items, especially exploding tags. Exploding tag > Strikeback with support > opponent popped into the air > land ultimate >*Opponent Rage Quit>*.



Fixed for ya


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Fixed for ya


 can't forget the rage quitters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

They are pitiful. I hate them all.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm honest enough to admit that I forget about items a lot of times. I only ever remember to use them when I'm in a tough fight, other than that though there's no reason to use them. They're great to use with other moves and items, but don't amount to much (except paper/ball bombs).

CC2 uses and plays around with status changes in the story mode, but I wished they allowed custom settings in vs. mode matches (like SSB games). Or dished out some good/bad status changes for awakening characters to make them a bit more interesting.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Been training with Neji after seeing some fights on Youtube. He's very good but the combo that I simply can't make is the Tilt move into Ougi.

It's amazing, I already saw a guy doing it but I really can't do it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2011)

Neji is the best, but what is this tilt?


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2011)

*Straigthedge* You have to tilt move, then initiate the ougi while he is doing it and then he should perform it after doing his tilt combo

*Neo*

The "tilt" move is tilting the left stick in the direction of your opponent (Well, more flicking it) then launching a special combo which usually knocks the opponent back. It's good for easy knockdown, kind of like a throw.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tilt is that move where you have to time the analog stick with the O button.

For instance, that what makes Itachi's crow dash. What the guy I saw did was using Neji's Gentle Palm Tilt move twice and Ougi instantly. It's amazing.

I'm also trying to make a move which is a mid-air combo sending the opponent to the ground but moments before, call your support (Asuma) in which he hits your opponent right before he hits the floor.

Takes a lot of damage. Still not making that one but I'll keep trying.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Laix*

I know that but Neji doesn't do the Ougi because for some reason when you hit the O button for the Ougi, he still takes it has the third Tilt move.

You already done it?


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2011)

I did it once, and I mean once. I was messing around with Neji and tried it out the first time and it worked. However, that was like a month ago.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Guess I have to try harder. I'm not a fan of Tilt moves so even worse for me


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those are the safest moves you can use.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Some are just junk though.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah but most of them are very usefull. I just doesn't like to use them although I've been more keen on Titl moves in recent days.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2011)

They could've made some better ones.


----------



## Nate Near (Feb 6, 2011)

I was slightly disappointed with Pain's final attack.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Nate Near said:


> I was slightly disappointed with Pain's final attack.


Same here, we had some many better ideas going around in this thread too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, I did it before, I just didn't know what it was.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love people who spam and grab right off the bat making me do the same to them and then they rage quit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it consider very gay to keep charging and grabbing a chakraless opponent until he finds someway to get out of it? Because I had to fight a Chiyo user, and since I saw his chakra bar at 0, I jjust kept charging and grabbing each time he got up eventually killing him =/


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would call that: Winning by any means necessary.

I often don't criticize other people's ways of winning but that one is a bit too much. I mean, it's supposed to be a fight, so better let the other person fight as well.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah but it was something new, so I had the opportunity to do it =S


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone on the 360 up for a few matches , GT in sig


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it when SM Naruto users RB, throw continuously, but when you fight for real, kill them, you're a N00B.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 7, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I love it when SM Naruto users RB, throw continuously, but when you fight for real, kill them, you're a N00B.



Haha happened to me like yest.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Add me to play friendlies! Xbox: I Namine I


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been using Hidan a lot and I must say, I'm very surprised with the results!

I fought like 3 "Heroes" today and used Hidan against them and won. He's a very difficult character to use and he depends on his supports a lot but still, I manage to defeat Sasuke (CTS), Sasuke "Taka" and Sage Mode Naruto without reaching the red life bar!

I'm impressed .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Is it consider very gay to keep charging and grabbing a chakraless opponent until he finds someway to get out of it? Because I had to fight a Chiyo user, and since I saw his chakra bar at 0, I jjust kept charging and grabbing each time he got up eventually killing him =/



It's his own faut for being chakra less.


----------



## wjones83 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had the craziest match on Saturday.  The person I fought picked Itachi along with Kakuzu and Sasuke(CTS) so I tried out something different and picked Deidara with Pain and Kakuzu as assist.  I'm sure he picked his assist thinking I was going to spam him but I decimated him for over thinking.  The whole fight I was in his face and didn't hit the [] button unless he was completely open.  My opponent was like a Tsuchikage w/ me being an Advisor since I don't normally play ranked matches anymore.  I know dude had to be pissed about that lose.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm starting to think that High Ranked people don't like to lose, even on Player Matches.

I already lost count of how many left the session after I defeated them in the first match. Hell, one even Disconnected before the Ultimate Team Justu! God's sake LOL.


----------



## Laix (Feb 7, 2011)

They really don't. Perfectionist bastards.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's so stupid. Hell, it's way more stupid than any kind of spam or whatever.

Player Matches is to have fun. Depending on who you fight against, you can either use your best strategies or you can play a more fair and square match etc.

What's the deal in losing a match? It's not even Ranked! Their egos are already out of control lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

They don't like to lose.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

After Hidan and Neji, I'm now trying out Shino and TenTen.

Both of them are pretty good and their long range shurikens/bugs are very interesting. Also, Shino can build a pretty solid defense around him with all the bugs. Everything worked out Offline with this two, now just need to try them out Online


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2011)

Long range. 

Psh             .


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah long range. With TenTen you can go meele since her air combos are great but Shino is slow and gives up to many openings.

The guy clearly isn't meant for close fights.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

Long range fighters are scum.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Long range fighters are scum.


He knows what's up.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have that view on things (and no, I'm NOT a long ranger fighter or do I like that way).

I just feel there's ways of fighting. Just because a few don't like it, it doesn't mean it shouldn't be used. Just don't over-use it.


----------



## shuraii (Feb 7, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I don't have that view on things (and no, I'm NOT a long ranger fighter or do I like that way).
> 
> I just feel there's ways of fighting. Just because a few don't like it, it doesn't mean it shouldn't be used. Just don't over-use it.



Youve fought me before. Would u label me as a long range fighter? I mean I use Temari and I pick the smallest stage, the hidden sand village. I try my best to use her ranged attacks at a close distance, to substitute for melee attacks. It's not like I rely totally on long ranged attacks. There's this one move I do where I chakra dash against my opponent while he or she isn't guarding and do my tilt. It's the same tactic as shikamaru chakra dashing and the using his Ultimate jutsu. Now that I'm done with the game, I'm not afraid to disclose my tactics.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree Shuraii. You played a very balanced game, just the way I like it. You used what you had to use to win but obviously you wouldn't go out there and try meele me with a character such as Temari, who is far from a good close range fighter.

Still, you didn't spam wind or keep your distance by any means. You had a strategy before hand and I like that.


And to those who use the dash+Ougi with Shikamaru, I say shame on them. There's no need for that and that is something I do consider cheap. Also, Im speaking as a Shikamaru player.

Oh and Shuraii, why are you done with the game ?


----------



## shuraii (Feb 7, 2011)

Because I attained 9,999,999 BP. And because of all the fuckin "ninja turtles". I turtle, but only when I have to. I hate players who turtle from the start and then win by time.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Meh, I was hoping I could fight you again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

Ninjutsu>ougi>team ougi.
Kid mustn't didn't know.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 8, 2011)

I played a guy who accused me of spamming. Lets see:

First Match - He used Itachi and the only thing he did was crow dash and Fire Ball Jutsu. I recall one time he tried to meele but that's it.

Second Match - He used Hokage Naruto and did Rasengan twice right off the bat. Not to mention his annoying grab, which I had to Knj more than 8 times in a row!

So yeah, I was spamming "sigh". Crazy people, they complain for everything this days.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

If you win, you are a spammer, or cheated somehow.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 8, 2011)

So what would we call the minato players that just side jump , x , knj , and rasengan


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you know.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know what's worse this days: real spammers or bunch of whinners.

Really, is getting ridiculous the amount of complains people do, sometimes without a single reason! I feel they just do it because they know it's normal to call someone spammer in this game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 8, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Honestly, I don't know what's worse this days: real spammers or bunch of _*whinners*_.



You mean whiners?


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 8, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Honestly, I don't know what's worse this days: real spammers or bunch of whinners.
> 
> Really, is getting ridiculous the amount of complains people do, sometimes without a single reason! I feel they just do it because they know it's normal to call someone spammer in this game.



Well there is a fine line between someone who plays decent and a cheapass , dont mind me for calling it out  . Also its pretty easy to tell what kind of player your dealin with . So I dont call spam unless it comes flying at me like constant Ino+ 2 Assist cover fire or RASENGAN RASENGAN RASENGAN knj RASENGAN. You know spam when you see it , simple as that.

Also I dont bitch when I lose or send rage mail , unless I gets sent to me first . 

So on that note , anyone up for some 360 matches later?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You mean whiners?


Correcting people isn't cool.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well he could have meant winners, Like Real Spammers are a bunch of Winners.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well he could have meant winners, Like Real Spammers are a bunch of Winners.


          .


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone up for psn matches now?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

I love getting hatemail.


----------



## DanE (Feb 9, 2011)

Sometimes I want some hate mail and I ask for it by telling the guy that I beat that they suck, always works.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have some of the craziest hate mail ever.

I got more hate mail from this game in the first couple of weeks of the release then I have all together on Dead or Alive 4.

I'll post some later.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 9, 2011)

*AK47SUKI 187*

Real spammers and real *WHINERS*! 

Anyway, I can see when one person is a spammer or not. Heck, if the guy I'm fighting is using Shika and the first thing he does is dash+Ougi, then I already know what I'm dealing with. At least 5 Ougi attempts will be made in the match.

Also, when someone over-uses a Fire Style by using for example Sasuke, Kakuzu and Itachi and keep himself at bay just lanching Jutsu+Support Jutsu.

The thing is, if you actually are good at Knj, you use your supports in a smart way or you land your Ougis when you have an opportunity, then you're already a cheapass or a spammer as well. That's what I don't get.

Really, more and more, people pretty much want you to play THEIR style or their own way just because they feel it's fair.


----------



## DanE (Feb 9, 2011)

But really the people that I hate the most are the people who take this game to seriously and forget to have fun.  I fought this guy who was using Sasuke hes movement was jump+guard or twitch, there was no flow in the battle everything felt very stalled and he won by doing and that and fire ball justsu me.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> But really the people that I hate the most are the people who take this game to seriously and forget to have fun.  I fought this guy who was using Sasuke hes movement was jump+guard or twitch, there was no flow in the battle everything felt very stalled and he won by doing and that and fire ball justsu me.



Obviously, playing someone like that is never fun.

I do agree that people take this game way too seriously. I fought two different guys yesterday who played in similar way which was Knj every single thing (and I mean every thing!), use supports and run away.

Needless to say the matches ended with Time-Out victorious for them and with both of us with the green life bar almost intact. Yeah, real fun


----------



## DanE (Feb 9, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Obviously, playing someone like that is never fun.
> 
> I do agree that people take this game way too seriously. I fought two different guys yesterday who played in similar way which was Knj every single thing (and I mean every thing!), use supports and run away.
> 
> Needless to say the matches ended with Time-Out victorious for them and with both of us with the green life bar almost intact. Yeah, real fun



Thats why I always get as close at them as possible even if the try to run away


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried but he Knj every single thing. It was almost impossible to get a hit on the guy.

Then, he would always run away to the other corner of the screen and do nothing. The time he attacked was when I leaved a little bit of an opening, which was like 2 times.

Note that this were Player Matches, so there ya go lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*I haven't played on online for while now, did the spammers tone down little*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nope, They are strong and plentiful.


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2011)

Please challenge me in this game. I use only Ino. PLEASE.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll play you sometime.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*


AK47SUKI 187 said:



			Nope, They are strong and plentiful. 

Click to expand...







			Please challenge me in this game. I use only Ino. PLEASE.
		
Click to expand...





			I'll play you sometime.
		
Click to expand...


I'll play with you guys this weekend on Live

Username: Animeblue*


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 9, 2011)

on now for a lil less than an hour on the 360


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 9, 2011)

Man, what the hell!? I had like 13 rage quits today.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 9, 2011)

My friend, people are just bitter. That's all lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2011)

Time to find a new game. >.<


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 9, 2011)

I working on it.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 10, 2011)

finally beat the game. hopefully they will change the story mode back to accel 2 type becoz its the only way multiple fights can occur at once.instead of just pickin shit around it should have fodders nfillians.            its darn irritating tofight story characters for other irrelevant npcs.i.e.curse doll incident


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just hope they change the dashing back to Ninja Storm 1 if there's going to be a next game. 

Also bring back button mashing for ougi's and clashing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

Hell yeah!.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Just hope they change the dashing back to Ninja Storm 1 if there's going to be a next game.



Yeah.



> Also bring back button mashing for ougi's and clashing.



No.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not???

This game is completely broken without control when ougi'd in the back after a KnJ.

And clashing was fucking awesome.
Now it does that gay bounce off and then that almost blows the game up freeze for a second.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why not???
> 
> This game is completely broken without it.



For offline play I wouldn't mind the button mashing, but for online The game would get ruined if you are fighting someone with shit internet connection!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 10, 2011)

So don't balance the game because somebody might have a bad connection? 

Oh yea, and also bring back being able to start in transformations.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

That's everyday.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So don't balance the game because somebody might have a bad connection?



How does adding clashes balance the game?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Clashes can be fun Offline but I have my doubts Online.

Connections can be a pain in this one so I don't know. Also, the possibilty of starting the match already in a transformation would raise havok again because the majority of people would only use those characters, who obviously would be overpowered compared to the rest.

So you pretty much would see Kyuubi and Guy's Eight Gate transformation all around the Online, which isn't cool and not really fair.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Clashes can be fun Offline but I have my doubts Online.
> 
> Connections can be a pain in this one so I don't know. Also, the possibilty of starting the match already in a transformation would raise havok again because the majority of people would only use those characters, who obviously would be overpowered compared to the rest.
> 
> So you pretty much would see Kyuubi and Guy's Eight Gate transformation all around the Online, which isn't cool and not really fair.



Exactly this.


----------



## Gino (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuckkkkkkkk my save file!!!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

He has a point.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't forget about Susano'o and Bee, as well as Madara.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 10, 2011)

Woop said:


> How does adding clashes balance the game?



No, not clashing. I'm talking about button sequence for ougi's.


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 10, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Don't forget about Susano'o and Bee, as well as _*Madara*_.


Indeed, Madara's awakening is beast.


----------



## Vash (Feb 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> No, not clashing. I'm talking about button sequence for ougi's.



Ok, but my point still stands. Having button sequences would make the online play worse.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ I think not. I haven't had a lag problem yet.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Then you're a very lucky bastard and even if you don't have lag problems, there's pretty much always a little connection delay (even if it's not like 1 or 2 seconds), which can pretty much compromise your button sequence Ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol, I guess.
I join all my games, So I usually search by connection and just keep pressing A untill I'm fighting.

Sometimes I accidentally lock in my characters because I was looking at my computer while mashing A down to find a match.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 11, 2011)

I do the same thing. I always search by connection


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 11, 2011)

So what happened to the developers? Did they just run and go into hiding?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why not???
> 
> This game is completely broken without control when ougi'd in the back after a KnJ.
> 
> ...


While getting Ougi'd in the back is a problem, I'm glad the clashes were gone. Doing the clashing thing became tedious in UNS1 after playing enough matches, it's the one thing I'm glad they got rid of.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Oh yea, and also bring back being able to start in transformations.


I don't mind that option for offline matches but it shouldn't be used for online matches.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> No, not clashing. I'm talking about button sequence for ougi's.


Again I hated it after doing it so many times in the previous game. I like the fact an Ougi actually succeeds the moment I find an opening to use it. The only thing I'd like for CC2 to bring back is the longer Ougi cutscenes, they just need to keep the amount of damage they do in UNS2 the same.


----------



## Vash (Feb 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So what happened to the developers? Did they just run and go into hiding?



They are currently working on Asura's Wrath.


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad i never got to play the first one. Otherwise i would rage about all the same stuff you people do.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 11, 2011)

FreeMatches on 360 anyone?

Gamertag: HidanUchiha 187


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2011)

Just ran into Sai. He was pretty good, he won too.


----------



## Toshiroh (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Everyone new to the forums had the game for a while now. The spammers don't really bother me how they seem to bother everyone else. Minato is easily beaten with Hinata. Sage naruto is beaten with Kiba with moderate difficulty. and I used to have lots of trouble with deidara but I just use Ino to beat him.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think it's about players spamming.
It's about players making the game a boring chore.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, that's my strategy.  
Except, I use Itachi for RB Spammers.


----------



## Toshiroh (Feb 11, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hey, that's my strategy.
> Except, I use Itachi for RB Spammers.



yep yep thats a good way too


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 12, 2011)

dont forget how annoying turbo controllers are... auto KnJ anyone.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Most annoying thing ever cause I love going in for combos.  Spammers are one thing , a spammer or anyone you cant hit is


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 12, 2011)

I think range characters have the shortest dash or am I wrong and it's just Tenten? Lol anyway nice to see people still playing online. My crappy connection really reduced the fun of playing online against spammers and grabbers


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 12, 2011)

At this point, whenever I play online I just try to think positive and relax even if I lose to someone who didn't even attacked me.

It's a game, let it be. Anyway, yesterday I went Ranked again and went from Raijin to Kajin. Only lost 3 matches in 20, so it's not bad. I lost to a guy who simply didn't attacked and waited for their supports to make the damage. Meh, another day in the office


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a match against a SM RB spammer. I couldn't time what I wanted to do, but I still won with 1% health lol


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 12, 2011)

I've done exactly 300 matches now with exactly 200 wins and 100 losses, so I'm only doing player matches in the future.

My 300th match I needed to win for that ratio, I saw my opponent chose Minato, with Sage Naruto and Sasuke Taka support. I just decided that I would be different for my 300th match and chose Ino with Sakura and Karin support! Team "Aiming for Sasuke"!

The Minato was typical, with lots of Rasengans, but it was a very close match. Minato awakened though and I got caught in the infinite Minato aerial combo that for some reason I couldn't escape until we hit the ceiling.

Just survived the awakening though with barely any health, got Karin to protect me and awakened myself! A couple of flower bombs meant I had won with 1% health! Yay!


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I've done exactly 300 matches now with exactly 200 wins and 100 losses, so I'm only doing player matches in the future.
> 
> My 300th match I needed to win for that ratio, I saw my opponent chose Minato, with Sage Naruto and Sasuke Taka support. I just decided that I would be different for my 300th match and chose Ino with Sakura and Karin support! Team "Aiming for Sasuke"!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Ino's flower bombs are really
fun to use against Rasengan
spammers.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ino's flowers are good for everything!

She's my first pick whenever someon chooses Itachi against me. Oh yeah baby, Ino OWNS Itachi


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 12, 2011)

A lot of people underestimate team "Aiming for Sasuke", Ino is really good (love to do her tilt and then an ultimate ), Sakura is a good support and Karin isn't too bad; her perfume spray has some nice effects.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 12, 2011)

Never really used that team. I'm not to high on Karin as support but maybe I'll give it a shot someday.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 12, 2011)

> team "Aiming for Sasuke"



Lol, never knew that was a team. I'll use that right now.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Never really used that team. I'm not to high on Karin as support but maybe I'll give it a shot someday.



I can't blame you, she's not that brilliant but she is useable


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the team.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 12, 2011)

Been experimenting Itachi again.

I can't stop laughing at this Itachi vs SM Naruto (Offline) in whic he transformed into KN6 and went after me but I keep dashing back (which Itachi looks really BADASS) and he always missed.

Awesome


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Congratulations!
> Ino's flower bombs are really
> fun to use against Rasengan
> spammers.



She is the best when in comes to Deidara spammers.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> A lot of people underestimate team "Aiming for Sasuke", Ino is really good (love to do her tilt and then an ultimate ), Sakura is a good support and Karin isn't too bad; her perfume spray has some nice effects.



*I was just playing with that team online, an hour go. It's a pretty good team, Ino is probably the best one to play with *


----------



## OMGiLOVEANIME (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey I'm pretty new to this game, I was wondering if anyone would like to battle me online or something?? Perhaps help me get better..

My xbox live gamertag = iX Supremez

You can either send me a message or a friend request (I also live in england) =D
I'm not very good to be honest but id like it a lot if someone could train me XD


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone wishing to play on PS3?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

You still there Laix?

I would like to play you again


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, give me around 10 minutes.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I need 10m as well.

I'll send you the invite.


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll let you know when I'm ready here. Sorry, just doing a couple of things.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

READY.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets go then!


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

Singles please.


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

Too good.  I had to play dirty just to win, and even that was barely. 

You guys need to play other games.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

LOOL Yeah you were running away the whole time. Tsk Tsk.

And here is a guy who was trying to beat you with meele


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

I know.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

He was mad lol. Just joking Laix.


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL.

But it's still funny, you were all in favour of fair combat and then you're the one who runs away.  	

Joking obviously. Good matches, even if we only did 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

It's always like that.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably.

I went Ranked a little bit and had like two rage quits in a row, one of them the time was at 70 seconds!


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LOL.
> 
> But it's still funny, you were all in favour of fair combat and then you're the one who runs away.
> 
> Joking obviously. Good matches, even if we only did 2



Yep. 

Because my mind set was literally -

"Okay, he's gonna just run around so combo slam the bitch"

then you combo slammed me  So I was just like "there's no hope" and left in shame.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

I had one the other day against a hero. Well fought battle, he had Minato, I had Neji. We both had 1% health left. 
He tried ougi, & I did a team ougi. When it was Neji's turn "Connection to opponent lost"


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

He told you Edge.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I told you Laix that I was going to fight fair the next time we squared off.

My mind-set was really, meele him to the ground! And that's what I tried the whole time. So yeah, you should be ashame of yourself Laix


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm taking a break from this game. Too many rage quits in one day.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2011)

*Anybody wants to play at 5:00*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just beat some guy that was using a turbo controller and he raged quit, invited me into a private chat, called me a Naruto nerd and told me to get a life.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2011)

What exactly would a turbo controller do in this game?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hold down trigger for auto-KnJ.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, figures.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2011)

*It looks like I'm getting back my groove, so I'll be playing online alot this week starting Tuesday*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

I never had someone tell me to get a life.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2011)

This game needs some Zabuza


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 13, 2011)

I was up against this Hebi Sauce (Itachi + Deidara as his supports) who had 15 wins and 0 losses, of course he just stood there spamming his jutsu. Ended up demolishing him with Pain's combos, and yes; he ragequit.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I was up against this Hebi Sauce (Itachi + Deidara as his supports) who had 15 wins and 0 losses, of course he just stood there spamming his jutsu. Ended up demolishing him with Pain's combos, and yes; he ragequit.



Of course he did. They always do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> This game needs some Zabuza



Agreed. Adding some characters from Part I like him or Haku would be a nice touch.

Let's cross fingers so that this happens in UNS3. I have big expectations for that one, as much as we have to wait for it to come out.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2011)

Just watch, the only useable characters will be Sasuke and Naruto in UNS3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Just watch, the only useable characters will be Sasuke and Naruto in UNS3.



And 50 new kinds of Rasengan attacks...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 14, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> And 50 new kinds of Rasengan attacks...



Triple Rasengan Barrage, Fuck Yea!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 14, 2011)

They will build a Rasengan in which it's impossible to avoid, throwing you into a kickback support RASENGAN (without even having Attack support) then you automatically hit another Rasengan Barrag, throwing him again into a support RASENGAN and then you hit a Super, Mega, Hyper RASENGAN, losing the match without even doing anything.

Oh, the Naruto spammers will be so thrilled


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2011)

Omega Rasengan that takes up the entire screen and it's impossible to block or KnJ out of.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 14, 2011)

I bet spammers are crazy right now!


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Triple Rasengan Barrage, Fuck Yea!



If the game consisted of only Naruto and Sauce there should be a hyperventilation version of Naruto in it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 14, 2011)

Triple Fūton Rasenshuriken Release.. Fuck Yea!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 14, 2011)

Three CTS's fuck yeah!!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 14, 2011)

anyone up for some psn matches around 9pm PST ?


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Triple Fton Rasenshuriken Release.. Fuck Yea!



Biju Rasenshuriken Barrage...
Fuck yea!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Even worse.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> If the game consisted of only Naruto and Sauce there should be a hyperventilation version of Naruto in it.



That would shut up the naruto spammers:
 pick sasuke,
 do nothing 
hear do a long ass rant on why he loves sasuke so much
Ignore him
watch Naruto faint 
??? 
WIN!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you think in UNS3 that everyone will be in their War Attire? Or will we have a costume selection between regular and war uniform?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 15, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Do you think in UNS3 that everyone will be in their War Attire? Or will we have a costume selection between regular and war uniform?



I don't know if the anime will reach up to that point by the time UNS3 releases. Even then CC2 has only ever focused on costumes for a few characters in the Ultimate Ninja games, so you might not that see those alternate costumes or any alts for every character.

-----------------

Does anyone know how many Rasengans are in UNS2? The answer must include Rasengans in melee, throws/grabs, ultimates, and the story mode.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 15, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Do you think in UNS3 that everyone will be in their War Attire? Or will we have a costume selection between regular and war uniform?



As long as Karin is still in it I'll be happy 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Agreed. Adding some characters from Part I like him or Haku would be a nice touch.



Don't forget Dosu!


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Broke my NUNS2....


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2011)

^               How?


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

My fucking lil cousin did not put my game back in the case long story short somehow my game ended up on the floor you can guess the rest from there...


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Do you think in UNS3 that everyone will be in their War Attire? Or will we have a costume selection between regular and war uniform?



I don't think C2 will ever put regular costume selection in a Storm game. So old characters will have their regular outfits and new ones their War Attire.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> My fucking lil cousin did not put my game back in the case long story short somehow my game ended up on the floor you can guess the rest from there...


That sucks, Bro.

Make him buy you a new one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, bro, that's fucked up.


----------



## itachiuchihasharingan (Feb 16, 2011)

*naruto ultimate ninja storm 2*

Is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 a good game or indirectly is it worth 50 bucks , cuz I 'm planning to buy it , but not sure howw good is it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 16, 2011)

Checkout this video i made, its kinda long but try to watch the whole thing


----------



## Ito (Feb 16, 2011)

itachiuchihasharingan said:


> Is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 a good game or indirectly is it worth 50 bucks , cuz I 'm planning to buy it , but not sure howw good is it.



I don't think it's worth $50. Wait and buy it on sale from Amazon for $35.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 16, 2011)

itachiuchihasharingan said:


> Is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 a good game or indirectly is it worth 50 bucks , cuz I 'm planning to buy it , but not sure howw good is it.



I don't want to tell you, because from the looks of things you'll be an Itachi user, and there are way too many online


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

*dude............*



-JT- said:


> I don't want to tell you, because from the looks of things you'll be an Itachi user, and there are way too many online



Yea...

please, if you ever buy nsuns2, don't use op characters neither spam.
i dare ya c'mon!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 16, 2011)

Just seeing that huge picture of Itachi brings back horrid memories of Susanoo murdering me as Karin


----------



## Tawsie (Feb 16, 2011)

I plan to get this game tomorrow, so if anyone wants to have a few games on PS3, feel free to add me; Tawsie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2011)

No problem, & Itachi, your sig is too big!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dat huge sig


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2011)

man sometimes i really wish they would balance this game some characters are just to EZ mode


----------



## Omoi0714 (Feb 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Checkout this video i made, its kinda long but try to watch the whole thing


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2011)

After Shikamaru, Neji, & Gaara.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> This testament to why Jiraiya is and forever will be the best character Kishimoto ever made.



agree but bee is after him


----------



## G (Feb 18, 2011)

^What?? is bee after Kishi??


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm angry everyone ignored my post.


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm angry everyone ignored my post.


Oh, you were serious?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Oh, you were serious?



No, I was serious.


----------



## OMGiLOVEANIME (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone on the xbox 360 wanna help me out on this game?? Add me please

iX Supremez 

I just need help like how to use all the jutsus and that i just keep hitting X or B till one of the jutsus happens <.< Also I don't know who is good to use etc.. Message me once you've sent me a freind request so I know you're from this forum, thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, I was serious.


             .


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

You get it Kira.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 19, 2011)

OMGiLOVEANIME said:


> I just keep hitting X or B till one of the jutsus happens.



|


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Melee really is fail in this game online.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Melee really is fail in this game online.



yes, I agree. I should change my strategy because I keep losing online.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

What does everyone think are the worst jutsus in this game?

I'd probably say Hidan's jutsu is pretty awful when not used as support, it's basically a combo that can't be aborted.
Oro's also leaves him very vulnerable and isn't even very damaging. Poor Oro 

In terms of ultimates, Shino's is awful! Massive startup time and virtually no homing, it's like an awful version of Amaterasu...
Karin actually runs slower than her normal run for hers and the people have the chance to block after the dashing into it and bouncing off because she won't have even reached them yet  I once got punched mid ultimate by an 'o' attack which stopped her completely!
And of course there's Tsunade's, virtually exactly the same as Itachi's but it actually repels the opponents who dash into it


----------



## Nate Near (Feb 19, 2011)

Shino's jutsu is awful.
Minato in awakening= Game breaker.


----------



## DanE (Feb 19, 2011)

For me the worst justu has to be Sage Naruto Rasengan


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> yes, I agree. I should change my strategy because I keep losing online.



You can use certain combos online on occasion, but you can't combo anyone with virtually full chakra as you risk being hit by an ultimate.
You should generally always use the shortest combo of your character, preferably with animations or a change of direction mid combo such as Kabuto's down combo (short with an animation at the end) and Lars' up combo (short and he turns completely around).

But you can never rely on them to do damage


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hidan's jutsu is not that good but I manage to have a good use of him. When your opponent dashes at you, if you active Hidan's jutsu, it will be very, very hard for your opponent to Knj out of it because he'll be caught without any protection.

Normally people avoid it because they have time to but if someone dashes at you, he'll be stuck in the jutsu. Obviously, this doesn't work all the time.

Also, Shino's Bug Ball can be usefull but I still find it a crappy move. Bah lol.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Also, Shino's Bug Ball can be usefull but I still find it a crappy move. Bah lol.



I virtually always have attack type Shino on my team as it's funny to see people forget about his Beetle Sphere and dash/jump/rasengan straight into it 

When used to play as Shino I spammed it a bit to keep rasengan users at range.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Hidan to me. His soul hunt leaves him open for ultimates.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

That's why I said he can be usefull. There's many ways to use the ball.

One time I fought a guy who used Shino and he had a perfect team/defense. He used Bug Ball, then throwed a lot of bugs, plus Deidaras Birds and then had Pain to cover him if anything went wrong.

Was really hard to get near him lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you win?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> That's why I said he can be usefull. There's many ways to use the ball.
> 
> One time I fought a guy who used Shino and he had a perfect team/defense. He used Bug Ball, then throwed a lot of bugs, plus Deidaras Birds and then had Pain to cover him if anything went wrong.
> 
> Was really hard to get near him lol.



I know what you mean, even on a single match the other day I was Hinata against a Shino and I just couldn't get near him at all!

I was destroyed by him and he was only student reserves rank :amazed


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yes I did Neo. Yes I did


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I know what you mean, even on a single match the other day I was Hinata against a Shino and I just couldn't get near him at all!
> 
> I was destroyed by him and he was only student reserves rank :amazed



Yeah and although people still say that it's spam, I find it more like a well worked strategy with what the character gives you.

I mean, Shino clearly isn't a meele guy so the bugs are his weapon. Deidara is a different thing because the amount of time and damage that he can do just by pressing Square Button is ridiculous and he has more things in his arsenal than Shino so there's not really an excuse for those Deidara spammers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Today, I fought against two Sasuke's (Kirin) that kept jumping the air, spamming shurinkens. I lost one due to a time out, and the other, well, let's say I got "connection to opponent lost".


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Wanna know one better Neo?

Today I played Ranked and in 15 matches that I did, I had..... 12 Rage Quits!! 12!!

No wonder I can't rank-up more quickly


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hidan has safe combos. He's good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Wanna know one better Neo?
> 
> Today I played Ranked and in 15 matches that I did, I had..... 12 Rage Quits!! 12!!
> 
> No wonder I can't rank-up more quickly



Rank is just said.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Indeed. I felt like I lost my time fighting idiots who can't take a small defeat in their mighty records.

Amazing. Overall, I won 3 matches. Lucky me


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Let's throw a party.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

I would throw a party to those 3 kind souls who had the dignity for finishing the match without disconnecting


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

They are rare.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 own Endangered Species.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Exclusive, to be accurate.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever they are, they are to be protected LOL


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you going to do it? Cause, I'm not.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Indeed. I felt like I lost my time fighting idiots who can't take a small defeat in their mighty records.
> 
> Amazing. Overall, I won 3 matches. Lucky me



I'm guessing you actually won all 15 of those matches really...

Unless it was you who rage quitted 12 times?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that even possible? The limit is 10.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Is that even possible? The limit is 10.



Oh, I forgot about that!

Unless... it might be possible if he had control of the internet...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Oh, I forgot about that!
> 
> Unless... it might be possible if he had control of the internet...



Oh, I'm the son of Posidon, you know what that means?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 19, 2011)

What? No, no, no, no. I said I fought 15 matches and in 12 of them, people Disconnected on me, which means different people.

And yeah, I was about to win those matches. Why on earth would I be saying this if I was the one disconnecting?  (which I never do because is just plain ridiculous).


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2011)

DC'ers are the best.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 19, 2011)

are any characters kawarimi superior to other characters? i find that i'm better with tobi's but that may just be because base tobi is meant to be punched :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan has safe combos. He's good.


I like Hidan's combos but both his jutsu are useless.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 19, 2011)

You are supposed to use his jutsu when people dash at you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting hatemail is the best.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You are supposed to use his jutsu when people dash at you.


That's why he's useless, for me at least, no one dashes at me. They all spam shuriken


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

You have to do it with the right opponents, like Naruto, Kakashi etc. Or timing it right.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 19, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> That's why he's useless, for me at least, no one dashes at me. They all spam shuriken



Lol, You're right. 



NeoKurama said:


> Getting hatemail is the best.



Lol, You're right.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, You're right.


Aren't I always?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Where is everybody?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Right here Neo. Missing me already?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

No, I glad you was missing for the time being.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh damn


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol, when you get you a avatar and sig?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there any way to master substitution jutsu ?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lol, when you get you a avatar and sig?



Meh, too lazy to do it.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Is there any way to master substitution jutsu ?



yes just pressing Guard repeatably


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yes just pressing Guard repeatably



Haha, I already know that, but it seems sometimes it doesn't work even a bit, sometimes great. That's too much up to luck


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Is there any way to master substitution jutsu ?


Be sure you have enough left, and rapidly hit the R2 button whenever they melee.


StraightEdge88 said:


> Meh, too lazy to do it.



Aww, makes you look lame. :amazed


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aww, makes you look lame. :amazed



Fine, I'll look into that then.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Be sure you have enough left, and rapidly hit the R2 button whenever they melee.
> 
> 
> Aww, makes you look lame. :amazed



You have enough left ? chakra you mean ? and I rapidly hit it whenever someone attacks me. Someone said you have to know each character's attack timing and be really good at it to work, but it seems that's nearly impossible.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Haha, I already know that, but it seems sometimes it doesn't work even a bit, sometimes great. That's too much up to luck



Use the bumper instead of the trigger


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Is there any way to master substitution jutsu ?



Turbo Controller.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Use the bumper instead of the trigger



You can make substitution with bumper ? R1/L1 right ? why do you think that's better than the trigger ? I think they're the same.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Turbo Controller.



Does such thing exist ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea, I've seen a few people online using them.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> You can make substitution with bumper ? R1/L1 right ? why do you think that's better than the trigger ? I think they're the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Does such thing exist ?



I tought the where the same at first but then I realize is much easier because the trigger has to be press more down for the sensor to activate and the trigger also goes up slower making you stuck in guard sometimes.  Bumper is way faster when you get used to it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok back on my PS3 Akatsuki you up for a match?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, I've seen a few people online using them.



Gonna google it right away


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Fine, I'll look into that then.



no no that pic dont work Ill send you a cooler one


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> You have enough left ? chakra you mean ? and I rapidly hit it whenever someone attacks me. Someone said you have to know each character's attack timing and be really good at it to work, but it seems that's nearly impossible.


It takes extreme practice, and non stop playing to do that.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Turbo Controller.


Wish I could rep you now. 



The End said:


> Does such thing exist ?


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

It does and it's not pretty at all.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I tought the where the same at first but then I realize is much easier because the trigger has to be press more down for the sensor to activate and the trigger also goes up slower making you stuck in guard sometimes.  Bumper is way faster when you get used to it.



That sounds convincing, imma try it tomorrow. I hope it works, cos it makes me Rage when I can't evade my opponent's attacks.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok back on my PS3 Akatsuki you up for a match?



Truth is that I had a bootlegged copy of the game and now that they patched the PS3 I can't play online.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2011)

Fail and Ghey >


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Is that even possible?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Truth is that I had a bootlegged copy of the game and now that they patched the PS3 I can't play online.



Haha, High 5, same here


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

What was the patch for


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The whole "PS3 jailbreak" thing.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, who's your fave character guys, the one you play with the most ? Tobi goes for me


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shikamaru FTW.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Neji, Shika, Hinata, Kiba, Gaara, Taka Sasuke, and Kabuto. 
The other characters lack hell.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Shikamaru FTW.



Shikamaru was my fave in ultimate ninja 5 (shippuuden 2 english version) but I think he's a bit weak in NUNS 2 

@neo - yaay, neji ftw


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Shikamaru was my fave in ultimate ninja 5 (shippuuden 2 english version) but I think he's a bit weak in NUNS 2



WHAT IS THIS SHIT!!?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Shika is actually very good in NUNS2. Just need to find the best supports and get some experience with him.

Also, Kakashi and Ino are awesome as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Kabuto, and Taka Sasuke are the best supports for any main.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kabuto, and Taka Sasuke are the best supports for any main.



You're talking about your mains or anyones main?


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kabuto, and Taka Sasuke are the best supports for any main.



Yeah Taka Sasuke stops people who jump around trowing shurikens


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> You're talking about your mains or anyones main?



Any mains. Your's, mines, spider, venom, eddie, etc.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Meh, I'm not to high on Taka Sasuke. Like Spiderman said, he's good in stopping people who jump and throw shurikens but still not one of my favourites.

Kabuto on the other hand, is quite good. I normally use him as a support with my Suigetsu or Yamato.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> WHAT IS THIS SHIT!!?


haha, which part don't you understand ?


StraightEdge88 said:


> Shika is actually very good in NUNS2. Just need to find the best supports and get some experience with him.
> 
> Also, Kakashi and Ino are awesome as well.



Yeah, maybe I'm not good with him  kakashi and ino are ok, kabuto is pretty good too, and I never play with support characters, they suck, I don't even know what's happening when I summon them.

Here are the characters that I think are the strongest : Sage Naruto, Yellow Flash, Lars, Gai, Lee, Neji, Killer Bee, Tobi, Konan and a few others. And Itachi's transformation is the strongest of all, they made susano extremely powerful.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Yeah Taka Sasuke stops people who jump around trowing shurikens



And you know how when you have a rasengan support? They are easy to avoid, just jump in the air, and they go right under you. However, with TS, when they jump the Chidori still connects. People have tried to jump; to avoid him, and I cathc them everytime.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> And you know how when you have a rasengan support? They are easy to avoid, just jump in the air, and they go right under you. However, with TS, when they jump the Chidori still connects. People have tried to jump; to avoid him, and I cathc them everytime.



I just block em by defending, pretty easy.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> I just block em by defending, pretty easy.



Not that easy when he appears out of nowhere or someone dashes at you, preventing your blocking.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> I just block em by defending, pretty easy.



yeah but still damages your guard and if used with other support even more damage to guard


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> haha, which part don't you understand ?




Lol, The whole Shikamaru thing. But we cool on the Neji one.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Not that easy when he appears out of nowhere or someone dashes at you, preventing your blocking.



What dash ? triangle, X ? cos that doesn't prevent your blocking ? and I only play single game, without support characters, excuse me if you meant support character dash or somethin

@Neo - haha, that's nice 

I'm off guys, had a really nice time discussing, will continue tomorrow


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> I just block em by defending, pretty easy.



Rasengan, or Chidori?


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

Shikamaru is one of the strongest because his justsu can stop people who dash and combos can be easily started with his exploding kunai leading up to his ultimate


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> What dash ? triangle, X ? cos that doesn't prevent your blocking ? and I only play single game, without support characters, excuse me if you meant support character dash or somethin



Dashing at you while you are blocking or not leaves you vulnerable for a few seconds


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Dashing at you while you are blocking or not leaves you vulnerable for a few seconds



Yep, this.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Rasengan, or Chidori?



Both of em, is there any difference ?

@spidey- didn't know that, haha


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate how you cannot escape Akatsuki Sasuke's damn Chidori >.> Its bs....


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Shikamaru is one of the strongest because his justsu can stop people who dash and combos can be easily started with his exploding kunai leading up to his ultimate



This. I use the kunai tatic when I'm in support drive. Though, it is difficult to catch them in his ougi when they land. The team attack, connects everytime.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I hate how you cannot escape Akatsuki Sasuke's damn Chidori >.> Its bs....



Actually one time, it was really funny because my opponent sent Taka Sasuke Chidori support at me and at the same time I dashed back.

It was funny as hell seeing Taka Sasuke sooooo damn close all the time but in the end, he didn't hit me 

I was lucky but still funny.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Both of em, is there any difference ?
> 
> @spidey- didn't know that, haha



To dodge rasengan, just jump in the air while moving.
For Chidori, subsituting is the best. It can take down your guard and leave you open.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Both of em, is there any difference ?
> 
> @spidey- didn't know that, haha



yeah theres a difference, 2 actually

1.Sasuke's Chidori can not be escaped by jumping while Rasengan can be.

2.Sasuke's Chidori dashes at you with more accuracy, I think.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This. I use the kunai tatic when I'm in support drive. Though, it is difficult to catch them in his ougi when they land. The team attack, connects everytime.



I use the same tactic


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I use the same tactic



Epic right?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Epic indeed!

Love when I start to use the explosive kunai + kickback and people get so pissed because they can't really do anything.

LEGENDARY!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it they yell into the headset.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I love it they yell into the headset.



And they call you spammer. Why? Because whenever you're doing something that it's damaging them and they can't do anything about it, they automatically say:

... SPAM!!! Poor fellows


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

My Team is:

Main:
                                        =Sharingan Team
Supports, Kirin Sasuke 

Tactics: (tell me if im being a noob for doing this)I usually use the dash to let my Itachi or Sasuke fireball hit for some starting damage.  If they run away Raikiri Bushin is good because its good for breaking guard but you need to time it right.  If I get close (this is where I like to be) I use fireballs to confuse them, then short melee yes MELEE(actually works up close when they are distracted even Hero rank players) them step back a little and sometimes use raikiri. But sometimes I have to adapt to certain styles. got a pretty good W/L Ratio


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> My Team is:
> 
> Main:
> =Sharingan Team
> ...




No noob here. Just someone who's smart at playing and knows what to do.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> And they call you spammer. Why? Because whenever you're doing something that it's damaging them and they can't do anything about it, they automatically say:
> 
> ... SPAM!!! Poor fellows


To them, spam is when they are losing, and don't win. 
Some people don't need to play video games online.



> Tactics: (tell me if im being a noob for doing this)I usually use the dash to let my Itachi or Sasuke fireball hit for some starting damage.


That does get annoying, but not a noob trick.


> If they run away Raikiri Bushin is good because its good for breaking guard but you need to time it right.  If I get close (this is where I like to be) I use fireballs to confuse them, then short melee yes MELEE(actually works up close when they are distracted even Hero rank players) them step back a little and sometimes use raikiri. But sometimes I have to adapt to certain styles. got a pretty good W/L Ratio



Do I have you as friend on PSN Spider?


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> To them, spam is when they are losing, and don't win.
> Some people don't need to play video games online.
> 
> That does get annoying, but not a noob trick.
> ...



yes Im Grim_Breaker


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yes Im Grim_Breaker



Oh, yeah, that's right.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> To them, spam is when they are losing, and don't win.
> Some people don't need to play video games online.



So damn true.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> And they call you spammer. Why? Because whenever you're doing something that it's damaging them and they can't do anything about it, they automatically say:
> 
> ... SPAM!!! Poor fellows



Oh yes they always do that because they are confuse on how you beat them so easily


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

These people are the hall of famers for this thread

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)  
NeoKurama, StraightEdge88, Spiderman*


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh yes they always do that because they are confuse on how you beat them so easily



Exactly. That's why I can't stand complainers, mostly because they call you a spammer without even knowing what one is.

Really, they compare a Square Button freak with Deidara the same as you, for example, dash at them for you support attack hit or because you throw too much shurikens? Really?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> These people are the hall of famers for this thread
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



We make this thread work


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> These people are the hall of famers for this thread
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



who could be the guest


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

The luckiest win I had was stopping a team ougi with a Kakashi melee attack


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> So damn true.



Like today, I only melee when my opponent has no charka. So, I was Kiba, fighting a Kakashi. He was at "zero" for charka, and I ran a melee train on him. It was fun and epic.
He yelling in the headset "Sorry spammer, why won't you let me move? cause you know I'm better, and I will destroy you, sorry N00B"
All the time I'm rotfl


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> We make this thread work


You know it. 


Spiderman said:


> who could be the guest



I was hoping you knew.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Like today, I only melee when my opponent has no charka. So, I was Kiba, fighting a Kakashi. He was at "zero" for charka, and I ran a melee train on him. It was fun and epic.
> He yelling in the headset "Sorry spammer, why won't you let me move? cause you know I'm better, and I will destroy you, sorry N00B"
> All the time I'm rotfl



WHAT.THE.HELL?


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Like today, I only melee when my opponent has no charka. So, I was Kiba, fighting a Kakashi. He was at "zero" for charka, and I ran a melee train on him. It was fun and epic.
> He yelling in the headset "Sorry spammer, why won't you let me move? cause you know I'm better, and I will destroy you, sorry N00B"
> All the time I'm rotfl



Lol its his fault for not watching his chakra


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol its his fault for not watching his chakra



It's his own fault for being that retarded.

"..Spammer, why don't you let me move?". Brilliant stuff


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> WHAT.THE.HELL?





Spiderman said:


> Lol its his fault for not watching his chakra



Lol, it was funny. I even wrote down his PSN name.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lol, it was funny. I even wrote down his PSN name.



Tell me!! I want to laugh more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Tell me!! I want to laugh more.



*Hint* Look at his name. You can tell what type of person he is.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke-Uchiha2_3*


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah I wanna tell him he is a noob for no reason he will be so confused


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Hint* Look at his name. You can tell what type of person he is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, that explains a lot. Maybe I'll visit him one of this days


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, that explains a lot. Maybe I'll visit him one of this days



Don't run a melee train.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Don't run a melee train.



He won't even know what hit him


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> He won't even know what hit him



Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just remembered a very funny episode. Like I said here, in 15 matches, I got 12 rage quits on me and in one of those I actually sent a message saying something like this:

"Another disconnector. Luckly me. Loser"


And he replied this:

"Come play PES but when you lose don't cry to your mother".


...... What in the bloody hell has PES do with him disconnecting?! 

For God's sake LOL


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Just remembered a very funny episode. Like I said here, in 15 matches, I got 12 rage quits on me and in one of those I actually sent a message saying something like this:
> 
> "Another disconnector. Luckly me. Loser"
> 
> ...



Me too, I think I already shared this one, but oh, well.

You know how the Sasuke's can jump in the air, and throw shurinkens right? So, one kept doing that the whole match. He got my health down a lot by doing it. Luckily, I caught in a team ougi and I was in lead. He tried one more time to do a ultimate, but it didn't work. Right before I can make another move, I got the message.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Me too, I think I already shared this one, but oh, well.
> 
> You know how the Sasuke's can jump in the air, and throw shurinkens right? So, one kept doing that the whole match. He got my health down a lot by doing it. Luckily, I caught in a team ougi and I was in lead. He tried one more time to do a ultimate, but it didn't work. Right before I can make another move, I got the message.



And the funny thing is they still have the nerve to call us "NOOBS" or "Spammers".

Completely delusional.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> And the funny thing is they still have the nerve to call us "NOOBS" or "Spammers".
> 
> Completely delusional.



"N00B" I hate that damn word. 
I remember my first time getting called one.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> "N00B" I hate that damn word.
> I remember my first time getting called one.



I already forgot how many times they called me that. Meh, it's a stupid word and "spammer" is getting more and more like a goddamn excuse for losers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I already forgot how many times they called me that. Meh, it's a stupid word and "spammer" is getting more and more like a goddamn excuse for losers.



It been an excuse from the start. I remember I was called a "DBZ fanboy" because of my PSN name.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2011)

You can't win without a tad of spamming.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> You can't win without a tad of spamming.



True that.



NeoKurama said:


> It been an excuse from the start. I remember I was called a "DBZ fanboy" because of my PSN name.



What? Really? How stupid can that be? At least your name isn't another Sasuke154617651467146875467465


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> You can't win without a tad of spamming.



If you win in this game, you somehow spammed, or cheated.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> What? Really? How stupid can that be? At least your name isn't another Sasuke154617651467146875467465


Yes, really. I remember like it was yesterday. That was a good day.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yes, really. I remember like it was yesterday. That was a good day.



Wasn't that really....yesterday?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Wasn't that really....yesterday?



Lol, no, I got that message when I was an "Anbu Black Ops".


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lol, no, I got that message when I was an "Anbu Black Ops".



Lol just kidding.

"Anbu Black Ops". Good times! Hell, I could already be a "Hero" if those rage quiters stopped the plotting against me


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Lol just kidding.
> 
> "Anbu Black Ops". Good times! Hell, I could already be a "Hero" if those rage quiters stopped the plotting against me



I remember a friend got cocky with me. I asked him "Is there a way not to get rage quits?"He said 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Losing is the best solution"..



Lol, he was right though.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I remember a friend got cocky with me. I asked him "Is there a way not to get rage quits?"He said
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





That or try avoiding Team Ultimates.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> That or try avoiding Team Ultimates.



The "avoiding team ultimates is easy. Run, bitch, run!!!!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The "avoiding team ultimates is easy. Run, bitch, run!!!!



Hah, if you hit the Team Ultimate they rage quit but if you run and win by time-out, then you're a spammer/cheater or whatever other word you can think off.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Hah, if you hit the Team Ultimate they rage quit but if you run and win by time-out, then you're a spammer/cheater or whatever other word you can think off.



Just don't do it as a finisher, or when they're health is real low. 50/50 you will get a rage quit. It's either KO all the the time for me. Only time there is a time out is when I'm fighting a distance figher. 
They bug me.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Just don't do it as a finisher, or when they're health is real low. 50/50 you will get a rage quit. It's either KO all the the time for me. Only time there is a time out is when I'm fighting a distance figher.
> They bug me.



I actually win by time-out many times but it's mostly due to the other person. They keep running away or fighting from the other side of the screen.

So, if they want to play that way, fine by me. I do the damage and then the ball is on their court and most of them don't know what to do with that ball.

When it's my own game, then they will bitte the dust.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I actually win by time-out many times but it's mostly due to the other person. They keep running away or fighting from the other side of the screen.
> 
> So, if they want to play that way, fine by me. I do the damage and then the ball is on their court and most of them don't know what to do with that ball.
> 
> When it's my own game, then they will bitte the dust.



Only time I win, or lose by a "time out", is when I play "jin, or higher" players.
If I see my health is higher than theirs, I play the distance game too.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Only time I win, or lose by a "time out", is when I play "jin, or higher" players.
> If I see my health is higher than theirs, I play the distance game too.



Yep.

One question: How do you do against skilled Sasori users?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> One question: How do you do against skilled Sasori users?



Well, they always try to grab. So, I close in, and when they try to, I rasengan them. It's always great to get them in a team ougi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Well, they always try to grab. So, I close in, and when they try to, I rasengan them. It's always great to get them in a team ougi.



I hate them. They build a super defense and then they try to grab and kickback support just to hit you with the Ultimate Jutsu.

Hard to avoid as hell.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> You can make substitution with bumper ? R1/L1 right ? why do you think that's better than the trigger ? I think they're the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Does such thing exist ?



thats cheating.... turbo controllers...

i hated playin mw 2 and the enemy had a fal that outshot my uzi at close range.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I hate them. They build a super defense and then they try to grab and kickback support just to hit you with the Ultimate Jutsu.
> 
> Hard to avoid as hell.



That's I think "oh, shit" whenever my opponent pick them.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That's I think "oh, shit" whenever my opponent pick them.



Hah, me too. Whenever I see my opponent getting near Sasori in the Select Character Screen I say to myself "Please don't, please don't. Look at Minato over there! He looking at you! Pick him! Or Itachi! Susanoo dude!!"

Then they pick Sasori and I get sad


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Hah, me too. Whenever I see my opponent getting near Sasori in the Select Character Screen I say to myself "Please don't, please don't. Look at Minato over there! He looking at you! Pick him! Or Itachi! Susanoo dude!!"
> 
> Then they pick Sasori and I get sad



I get excited when I see my opponents pick Deidara, and SM/Hokage Naruto.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I get excited when I see my opponents pick Deidara, and SM/Hokage Naruto.



If they pick Deidara, I just say "Time for destruction


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> If they pick Deidara, I just say "Time for destruction



I say "Ino time!!".


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I say "Ino time!!".



Shikamaru also does the job. His explosive kunais are always interrupting their beloved Square Button sequence.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Shikamaru also does the job. His explosive kunais are always interrupting their beloved Square Button sequence.



But-but-Ino's is better.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> But-but-Ino's is better.



I know Neo, I know. There, there  ()


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I know Neo, I know. There, there  ()



I'm not a child.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I get excited when I see my opponents pick Deidara, and SM/Hokage Naruto.



Me too, ita fun because you can mess around with them. Started playing again and my first opponent was Hero and I won because he did team ougi I jumped over his team used Sasuke Support Knocked him back and did my team ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Me too, ita fun because you can mess around with them. Started playing again and my first opponent was Hero and I won because he did team ougi I jumped over his team used Sasuke Support Knocked him back and did my team ougi.



Clever, & smart. I like it.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm not a child.



LOL jk.

Just saw a friend of mine fighting on Ranked and defeating a "Hero" Sage Mode Naruto with..... Choji!

I'm telling you, I don't know how he gets so good with that dude. Whenever I play Choji, I can't really do anything right.


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I hate them. They build a super defense and then they try to grab and kickback support just to hit you with the Ultimate Jutsu.
> 
> Hard to avoid as hell.


Use Tobi, and Itachi + Deidara as your supports. Tobi's jutsu is great to get through Sasori's utter annoying defense.


----------



## Laix (Feb 21, 2011)

Kabuto's tilt attack is good too, as even to this day some people don't see it coming.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 21, 2011)

I like fighting Deidara, It's fun to dodge all the thrown shit.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Use Tobi, and Itachi + Deidara as your supports. Tobi's jutsu is great to get through Sasori's utter annoying defense.



I understand but Tobi leaves too many openings for my taste and against a experienced Sasori, it's free damage for them in my eyes.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 21, 2011)

Its pretty much game over for Tobi if you dont land his jutsu when ever you use it. Combo wise i do fine with him unless im fighting a turbo


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Deidara has been the one I enjoy fighting the most, offically.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 21, 2011)

support drive pisses me off. as a street fighter player it drives me insane that i can get sidepopped in the middle of a combo or a move. it's just absolutely stupid. i have so much more fun at single battle but nobody online plays single battle.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

They are not manly enough.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish i had this game so i could defeat you all with Minato.


----------



## DanE (Feb 21, 2011)

Hokage Minato said:


> I wish i had this game so i could defeat you all with Minato.



Do it, buy it on PS3.  Id say Ive had enough training experience against Minatos


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Hokage Minato said:


> I wish i had this game so i could defeat you all with Minato.



It wouldn't work on me. I don't know about everyone else.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Minato players are easy now.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hokage Minato said:


> I wish i had this game so i could defeat you all with Minato.



Heh, not so sure about that


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Let him dream.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fine, fine.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Good man.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's..... nice


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use Tenten with lee and neji on Minato.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> That's..... nice


It's better than that!! 


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I use Tenten with lee and neji on Minato.


Neji, or Hinata are best to use against Minato, IMO.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually don't have a counter pick against Minato. Normally I adapt with my characters whenever I face him.

Probably I use Sakura the most against Minato. Not sure why but normally works


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I actually don't have a counter pick against Minato. Normally I adapt with my characters whenever I face him.
> 
> Probably I use Sakura the most against Minato. Not sure why but normally works



His awakening is annoying. That's why I get my 8 trigrams ready when he awakens.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> His awakening is annoying. That's why I get my 8 trigrams ready when he awakens.



Yeah, I understand and it's a very good tactic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

I love doing it. Lol.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I love doing it. Lol.



I love beating the hell out of Minatos


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

I love seeing doing Neji's ougi on anybody.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Neji is a boss


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Since when were under the impression that he wasn't?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 21, 2011)

Since my Shikamaru and my Kakashi owned most of them  ()


----------



## Jaga (Feb 21, 2011)

who wants to play on PS3 with me right now?! PM me!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

anyone up for some games tonight in like 3 ish hours?


----------



## Jaga (Feb 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> anyone up for some games tonight in like 3 ish hours?



in 3ish hours i'll be sleeping. i am ready now!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

Jaga said:


> in 3ish hours i'll be sleeping. i am ready now!



in class  but funny smiley though lol what characters do you use (please don say shikamaru lol)


----------



## Jaga (Feb 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> in class  but funny smiley though lol what characters do you use (please don say shikamaru lol)



I use Sasuke-kun  
you?


and class!?! pish ditch that junks and get your game on!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

Jaga said:


> I use Sasuke-kun
> you?
> 
> 
> and class!?! pish ditch that junks and get your game on!



i dont really have a dedicated character my top three are shino, neji and chiyo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

Puppet user scum.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Puppet user scum.



dont you use shikamaru it goes both ways


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> dont you use shikamaru it goes both ways



Screw you man!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Screw you man!





but really you up for a match in like  1 1/2 hours? lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> but really you up for a match in like  1 1/2 hours? lol



I will sleep by then.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I will sleep by then.



dont ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> dont ?



Ok, guess I will fail my test.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 21, 2011)

the bonus character should've been ichigo..... getsuga tenshou spammers anyone?

ichigo actually would've been a sick character. they could've done bankai as the awakening, getsuga as the jutsu, a bankai getsuga for the ultimate jutsu aww man that would've been awesome. instead we're stuck with an out of place tekken guy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

He would be my main.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Paranoid Android said:


> the bonus character should've been ichigo..... getsuga tenshou spammers anyone?


Why not add Goku?


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Why not add Goku?


Goku is way stronger than Naruto characters,there is no way a Naruto character would defeat him.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 22, 2011)

is anyone on now?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 22, 2011)

They coulda added Luffy too


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 22, 2011)

Luffy.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> i dont really have a dedicated character my top three are shino, neji and chiyo.



i use ino and sai mostly.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Feb 22, 2011)

I've started using Shino again, but not how I originally used to use him (spray a few bugs and win by time).

I now melee my opponents with Shino, taking advantage of his ridiculously short combos. For support I have Shika (balance) and Kiba (attack) and i basically just do loads of aerial combos.

It actually works quite well


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> They coulda added Luffy too


No.


----------



## DanE (Feb 22, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> They coulda added Luffy too



Zoro would have been better, Awakening Asura!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2011)

Aizen. Mindfuck you all.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Chuck Norris. Nuff said.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2011)

Darth Vader? 

Lightsaber throw insta kill.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 22, 2011)

Chuck Norris being in the game would snap the disc, make your console explode and implode simultaneously then make a black hole that sucks in all of reality.

@ Spider-man...yeah Zoro would be better then Luffy (i hate Luffy anyway, just thought i'd put his name there )


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 23, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Chuck Norris being in the game would snap the disc, make your console explode and implode simultaneously then make a black hole that sucks in all of reality.



You know it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

SS4 Gogeta. You mad?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Broly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

Krillin has some things to say.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 23, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Chuck Norris. Nuff said.



Yeah, nuff said, chuck rulz


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Krillin has some things to say.


Hercule stomps him.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hercule stomps him.



Steven Seagal kicks his ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Yoda slices him apart.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 23, 2011)

Stewie Griffin makes Yoda scream in pain.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Meg forces him to kill himself out of fear.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 23, 2011)

MacGyver, with his loyal toothpick and bubblegum, creates a nuclear bomb that destroys all beings on Earth.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 23, 2011)

Naruto uses Rasengan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

Chouji uses human boulder.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2011)

We've ruined this thread.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Feb 24, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> We've ruined this thread.



i know right? and every single thread about this game gets deleted and sent to this pseudo-spam thread lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm back. I rarley see Tenten's online.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 24, 2011)

They're rare but I've seen a couple of them.

Orochimaru, there's a guy I NEVER see.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

questions from merged threads get answered so this thread is still good, you should see the Mortal Kombat thread some days.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hidan187, you sure do know how to get you're moneys worth from games! 
Sure as hell would not like to be playing you on UNS2 now 

Is the community alive still? And is it still full of rage quitters?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

I still play the shit out of this game when I feel like kicking some ass. 
Yes spammers and rage quitters still hang around but they don't even phase me anymore.


----------



## DanE (Feb 24, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> They're rare but I've seen a couple of them.
> 
> Orochimaru, there's a guy I NEVER see.



He leaves to many open spots


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I still play the shit out of this game when I feel like kicking some ass.
> Yes spammers and rage quitters still hang around but they don't even phase me anymore.



 Me too. Neji, Shika, Hinata, Kiba, & Gaara.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd beat anyone with any character, come at me bro. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you have a 360 that it.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I still play the shit out of this game when I feel like kicking some ass.
> Yes spammers and rage quitters still hang around but they don't even phase me anymore.





Well there's nothing wrong with teaching the rejects of online gaming a lesson!
My hat goes off to you Sir!

[IMG=]http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/2x1054583/old_man_taking_hat_off_is093-075.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'd beat anyone with any character, come at me bro.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 You're lucky.   


SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Well there's nothing wrong with teaching the rejects of online gaming a lesson!
> My hat goes off to you Sir!
> 
> [IMG=]http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/2x1054583/old_man_taking_hat_off_is093-075.jpg[/IMG]



 I said the same.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate when people uses the "turbo controller" card.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate this game.


----------



## Laix (Feb 24, 2011)

Good for you.  It was good, then got meh and now I don't even play it anymore.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 24, 2011)

I play it and now I'm using Jiraiya on Ranked and kicking some ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> Good for you.  It was good, then got meh and now I don't even play it anymore.


Basically the same for me.

Oh well.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea, this game is broken beyond belief but I'm going to keep playing till MK9.


----------



## Serp (Feb 24, 2011)

Broken game, but I love it. But just some characters are too hax


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 24, 2011)

If only there was some DLC to keep it fresh.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*



			Yea, this game is broken beyond belief but I'm going to keep playing till MK9.
		
Click to expand...


There an MK9 coming out ?*


----------



## DanE (Feb 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> There an MK9 coming out ?*



yes Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> There an MK9 coming out ?*



Whaat? you havn't seen the videos?! Here's a few. 

Scorpion - 

Mileena - 

Noob Saibot -


----------



## DanE (Feb 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Whaat? you havn't seen the videos?! Here's a few.
> 
> Scorpion -
> 
> ...



Ah back to their old roots of GORE!!!


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*


AK47SUKI 187 said:



			Whaat? you havn't seen the videos?! Here's a few. 

Scorpion - 

Mileena - 

Noob Saibot - 
		
Click to expand...


Thanx for vids, this bring back good memories*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

There's plenty more, go check them out on youtube.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*ok thanx and just got done playing online and I really don't like that you can't take off the time*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea, I've lost to people who just run around and hide after they grab me once or twice.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*

Today I lost about three to four matches due to the time although it was nothing like yours AK47SUKI 187*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

I lost a few because of time outs.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

How do I get the Pain's panda bear substitution?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 25, 2011)

After overcoming all those rage quitters, I finally reached Hero


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do I get the Pain's panda bear substitution?


I can't remember how i got it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> I can't remember how i got it


Dam.


StraightEdge88 said:


> After overcoming all those rage quitters, I finally reached Hero



Talk to me when you have 6 million BP.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dam.
> 
> 
> Talk to me when you have 6 million BP.




LOL, doubtful. My head is still spinning after all those Minatos and Narutos.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Feb 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> How do I get the Pain's panda bear substitution?


 
You have to collect every ninja info card.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Ito (Feb 25, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LOL, doubtful. My head is still spinning after all those Minatos and Narutos.


I don't really encounter too many Minato players anymore.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

We've found ways around some characters.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ito said:


> I don't really encounter too many Minato players anymore.



What?

Tell me your secret because today I was nearly out of my mind with the amount of Minatos that I faced. Really, from Heroes to Jonins, all of them use Minato!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh shit, PS3 hacked again; who wants some. :ho


----------



## DanE (Feb 25, 2011)

Hacked again?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, I'm online with my bootleg.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

Be careful bro, that's some serious shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yep, I'm online with my bootleg.


 What does that mean, exactly?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2011)

? Kira said:


> What does that mean, exactly?



 It's illegal.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's illegal.


I know, but what does it do, exactly?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2011)

? Kira said:


> I know, but what does it do, exactly?



 I'm guessing he is using the "PS3 jailbreak".
It's a USB, in which you can plug in your PS3.


----------



## Mads (Feb 26, 2011)

My PSN name is mads8741, though i don't think i'll be playing, because our internet sucks. Will maybe fix it soon, but it's such a drag..


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2011)

I see you a Shikamaru fan.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 26, 2011)

That geohot guy found the root key for the Ps3 a little while back so now everyone can put home brew on the PS3 and Sony can't do anything about it. 
Sony just mad because some kid is hacking their crappy hardware. 
I can get any game I want for free now but the joke is Ps3 has no games.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Stick to 360 why don't you?


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea, Xbox need more skilled NSUNS2 players!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Wish I could help.


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2011)

....................


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's illegal.



what is the word "illegal" exactly, does it actually exist ? or is it imaginary lines our society has trained us not to cross as if we were there own personal pets shackled by chains an leashes sipping instead of gulping out of the water bowl that is life, the only thing illegal here is that word itself .....wake up my friend,.....gulp the water


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Yea, Xbox need more skilled NSUNS2 players!



But I am on 360.


----------



## DanE (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I found out a simple way to fix KNJ, you can only KNJ once every 5 seconds, it would be shown in a little bar which recharges every 5 seconds.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

What is KNJ again?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What is KNJ again?



Substitution.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Substitution.



Oh, I just kick ass.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, I just kick ass.



Not on my watch


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Not on my watch



You have no watch.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You have no watch.



Good thinking


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Good thinking



It's what I do.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's what I do.



Besides getting your ass kicked.....I mean, kick ass.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Besides getting your ass kicked.....I mean, kick ass.



Begging for a beating I see.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Begging for a beating I see.



Beating? Where?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> But I am on 360.


Whatever helps you sleep.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm also on Ps3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

We all know PS3 is better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 28, 2011)

yea, Ps3 version is better.. this time.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba is a beast in this game...also i havent unlocked all the chars yet on my ps3 version. 


PSN:Boogiepop619 

LETS GOOOOOO~~~~


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression he wasn't?


----------



## Saturday (Feb 28, 2011)

I know it's most likely too early for anything yet. But anybody have any idea if the're any plans for a part 3?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 28, 2011)

They said they had no plans for a part 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

So, this is the last of ultimate ninja series?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Feb 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So, this is the last of ultimate ninja series?



Don't tell me that


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

Seems like it's true.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They said they had no plans for a part 3.



They probably shat their pants reading the manga and decided not to make one because the epic level would be over 9000.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

Ima 360.... And I am srsly thinking on selling this game away, btw there hasnt been any updates for the game yet isnt?
And finally any news on a new game for this winter? with the kage summit out there are a bunch of new characters.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

If there indeed is a new game, it'll likely be the end of next year. IIRC, Storm 1 came out two years before Storm 2, so yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

And no dlc n stuff? oh man... so we are stuck with this thing for a while... For some reason I used to like the past engine of 2D. Not the crazy thing of today loll.

I wish they could release narutimate hero 3 HD edition for 360 and ps3 or something.
Just put Obito and young kakashi instead of Anbu kakashi tough and a bit of balance on the hokages...


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

There won't be DLC; I think they confirmed that even before they released the game, and yeah, the game gets stale pretty quickly. I haven't played it at all for the last 3 months. 

I hope they do a very good job if there is a Part 3, though. Just in case there're people here who don't read the manga, I shall refrain from posting details, but whatever has transpired in it so far would really make for a fantastic Naruto game if CC2 puts in effort.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 1, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> There won't be DLC; I think they confirmed that even before they released the game, and yeah, the game gets stale pretty quickly. I haven't played it at all for the last 3 months.
> 
> I hope they do a very good job if there is a Part 3, though. Just in case there're people here who don't read the manga, I shall refrain from posting details, but whatever has transpired in it so far would really make for a fantastic Naruto game if CC2 puts in effort.



It would be very hard to pick an ending for the game though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2011)

Lots of things need work in part 3.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It would be very hard to pick an ending for the game though.



I won't mind waiting a longer time for it, say after the current arc ends in the anime (which would at least be 2/3 years I figure), as long as they do a good job. 

The number of characters there are, if fleshed out well, could easily make for a 10/10 Naruto game.
UNS2 was 7~8/10 at best IMO, which is a little underwhelming when it really could've been a lot more.



NeoKurama said:


> Lots of things need work in part 3.



Agreed.


----------



## DanE (Mar 1, 2011)

You think part 3 will be the last part?

still Im so happy I will be able to use Madara instead of Tobi, although alot of people will use him.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> You think part 3 will be the last part?
> 
> still Im so happy I will be able to use Madara instead of Tobi, although alot of people will use him.



Not exactly, but I personally won't mind it being the last as long as it's worthwhile.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

They just need to make part 3 like part 1 but with part 2 characters. They fucked up so bad on this game, it's like wtf were they thinking.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 1, 2011)

With the huge amount of new characters that have appeared on manga in recent issues, it will be very hard to build a proper roster for Part 3 (if they make one).

I'm sad that they have been forgetting characters like Neji, TenTen, Guy, Lee etc and introduced guys like Darui or Samui. Also, would they consider putting all members of Akatsuki again? Would it make sense? I surely hope so but I'm afraid they won't.

Also, the Five Kages would obviously be appearing, which is a plus.

Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2011)

I sure wish they don't do a shoddy job just to accomodate the characters, but at the same time, I don't want them to leave characters out.

It'll be tough, but I am expecting a lot, no doubt. They haven't exactly showed that they're super hardworking and willing to go the extra mile in UNS2, though, so I'm not sure how they'll pull this off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just use the NuNS1 engine with part 2 characters.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest, I'm not that confident if we'll get a part 3 at all.


----------



## DanE (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah I think they will make it or are making it since the sells from this one where pretty good


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I'm not that confident if we'll get a part 3 at all.



1.3 million sold, we will be getting a next one lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, they will just crap out some shitty upgrade and everyone will buy it.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2011)

No, they better not go down the same road as DBZ.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

What road is that?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What road is that?


The road is darkness that no series should ever take.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2011)

MAy add me to the list,

Yuuhi Kurenai - Konan The Angel


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, Kira, stop dissing the DBZ video game franchise!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2011)

Just to inform, please join here if your in love with this game:


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> The road is _*darkness*_ that no series should ever take.



Darkness?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 1, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Darkness?


Yes, darkness.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 1, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Darkness?



It lacks hatred.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2011)

Evil Darkness full of Hatred.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Yes, darkness.



Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Uchiha Storm 3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 2, 2011)

You mean Sasuke Shippuden?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You mean Sasuke Shippuden?



That has a rather nice ring to it.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 2, 2011)

* Played couple matches yesterday and only had one quit on me 

anybody feel like playing I'll online later today*


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 2, 2011)

What's your gamertag Animeblue?
Mines Konan the Angel on Xbox, if you do have it one there.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> * Played couple matches yesterday and only had one quit on me
> 
> anybody feel like playing I'll online later today*



If you have it on PS3 i'll play you.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You mean Sasuke Shippuden?


No one would buy it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2011)

Except the those in the Uchiha FC.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kisame is a fucking beast!


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2011)

I hate that damn sword.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 4, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> What's your gamertag Animeblue?
> Mines Konan the Angel on Xbox, if you do have it one there.



*my username is my gamertag (Animeblue)*


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Kisame is a fucking beast!



Wait till we see him in the next game.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> With the huge amount of new characters that have appeared on manga in recent issues, it will be very hard to build a proper roster for Part 3 (if they make one).
> 
> I'm sad that they have been forgetting characters like Neji, TenTen, Guy, Lee etc and introduced guys like Darui or Samui. Also, would they consider putting all members of Akatsuki again? Would it make sense? I surely hope so but I'm afraid they won't.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I have been pretty impatient as well but with the potential upgrade that Tenten may be getting in upcoming chapters, i guess Kishi has plans to develop the other characters in due time. This arc is gonna be a long drawn one, so I doubt we will get storm 3 by end 2012 ...


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

I won't mind as long as it gets done well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2011)

If there is as storm 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If there is as storm 3.


You honestly think there won't be?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 4, 2011)

> If there is as storm 3.


What is money?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What is money?


The root of all evil?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> The root of all evil?



The root of Storm 3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^oh shit! :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Good thing, bad thing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What is money?



Baby don't hur- oh... wrong song.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> The root of Storm 3.


You're good.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What is money?





bigduo209 said:


> Baby don't hur- oh... wrong song.



♫ Kishi don't hurt me - ♪


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Woah, nothing to discuss in this thread anymore.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea, we need ninja Storm 3 already and also MK9.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL. Storm still has many things to discuss. Unfortunately peopel get bored of games rather easily.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LOL. Storm still has many things to discuss. Unfortunately peopel get bored of games rather easily.


Just crap fighting games get dull.

When they make an epic RPG/freeroam for Naruto, I'll be happy.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Just crap fighting games get dull.
> 
> When they make an epic RPG/freeroam for Naruto, I'll be happy.



Matter of tastes.

I'm quite happy with this game, even though it's extremely broken.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 5, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Just crap fighting games get dull.
> 
> When they make an epic *RPG/freeroam for Naruto*, I'll be happy.



Nah, this game is good. They could've done better obviously but overall it's the best naruto game so far.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Nah, this game is good. They could've done better obviously but overall it's the best naruto game so far.


It's just the same shit, button mashing fighter game, different characters.

It's nothing special, even if it's the best Naruto game, they need to toss something new in to keep the game fresh after story is over, like new modes, not shitty missions, you know?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wish it was the same shit, they completely changed the mechanics of this game from Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2011)

And apparently the graphics will be better



Storm 3 confirmed




> What about CyberConnect2? Namco Bandai has a great relationship with the studio through .hack and the Naruto: Ultimate Ninja series. But, now Capcom is beginning to work with them. Are you going to continue to work with them?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, of course. Our relationship has never changed. We are preparing the next Naruto. We are always working with them for the Naruto franchise and that remains the same.



of course it doesnt have to be Storm 3, but im 90% sure it is, yea old article is old but none the less


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

Better have Button mashing Ougi's and Clashing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2011)

some of the jp article above


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I wish it was the same shit, they completely changed the mechanics of this game from Ninja Storm 1.


Well of course, enough people complain and it happens.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 5, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> It's just the same shit, button mashing fighter game, different characters.
> 
> It's nothing special, even if it's the best Naruto game, they need to toss something new in to keep the game fresh after story is over, like new modes, not shitty missions, you know?



It is fresh, if you want to sum up every single fighter game like that then theres no real way to argue against it.

I really hope their not working on 3 just yet, there's not enough story for them to be working on another one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Kira, does have a point.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2011)

Deidara and Temari are tough motherfuckers to beat on VS mode (against COM).

They keeps throwing flying explosives/ wind attacks *nonstop*. You barely have time enough to move or do anything. 

The only one you can use to defeat them with ease is Yondaime.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

I use Ino, for Deidara.
I don't know about Temari.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2011)

Deidara and Temari are difficult for the same reason. If Ino works against Deidara, she works against Temari too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sasuke Rapes Deidara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Only in the manga/anime.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It is fresh, if you want to sum up every single fighter game like that then theres no real way to argue against it.
> 
> I really hope their not working on 3 just yet, there's not enough story for them to be working on another one.


You're not telling me you wouldn't enjoy being in a story mode where you can just run around and shit and jump around buildings and not follow a single path.

It's asking for too much, but I'd enjoy a GTA set up, you can run around killing whomever and depending on the star, a certain level group of ninja is after you and shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Then it wouldn't mainly be a fighting game. Though, that would be fun.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I know that, I'm just saying.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Just crap fighting games get dull.
> 
> When they make an epic RPG/freeroam for Naruto, I'll be happy.


Outside of Ubisoft's past work, I don't think any Japanese studio let alone CC2 could successfully pull-off that kind of game. I'd rather CC2 connect focus on doing some interesting things on the fighting side and modes side of things.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Better have Button mashing Ougi's and Clashing.


I'm fine without the clashes and button mashing ougis. I just want some more Ougis and extra jutsus/moves for existing characters instead of copy/paste treatment UNS2 had. Better looking Ougis for replacing some of the lame ones we got this time around.

Oh and CC2 needs to bring back what made the PS2 UN games fun, destructible objects in the stage and item pick-ups during mid-battle. Hell give me environmental effects like a mid-fight stage transitioning, and actual balancing (like specific stat limits/falls on some awakened modes).


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Outside of Ubisoft's past work, I don't think any Japanese studio let alone CC2 could successfully pull-off that kind of game.


You never know, you could be surprised.


----------



## G (Mar 6, 2011)

I rape everyone with Neji.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Neji is nothing compared to Hinata or Ino.


----------



## G (Mar 6, 2011)

Well i also use Ino..


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Well i also use Ino..


Good for you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Neji is the best main.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

I prefer Gai, or Kakashi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Gai, Minato, & Lee piss me off when they teleport behind you.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gai, Minato, & Lee piss me off when they teleport behind you.


I rarely awaken, I just use Dynamic Entry.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 6, 2011)

I would love if they brought the clashes back and just stuck it to analog rotation or button commands. Or even clashing some Ougi start ups like Killer Bee's lariat and Itachi's Susano'o. You know that would be a fun clash trying to bust through Susano'o rib cage with that, then landing the Ougi . 

Also bringing back Awakening Ougi's would be nice.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Just don't bring back the automatically start in awakening mode.
Itachi's everywhere.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

He's nothing special in Susano'o, it's easy to counter now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Shit, not when people dash towards you, and swing that damn sword. 
Same can be said for Bee.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Bee is a lot easier, just need to have the right character. I just use starting using supports a lot and range jutsu, whatever buys time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

I rarley see him, so I don't have a good counter.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

No one ever uses him, but yeah, his awakening is nothing special, as long as you dodge light hack.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2011)

It's nothing special because all people can think is to spam. If you use his block, tilt, and air attacks he's a beast.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

"Taste my flat hooks".


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank god for Japanese.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 6, 2011)

*Play some great matches today and I never thought I would get an S rank in ranking mode. Although I'm kinda upset about losing to lose to spammer Minato*


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It is fresh, if you want to sum up every single fighter game like that then theres no real way to argue against it.
> 
> I really hope their not working on 3 just yet, there's not enough story for them to be working on another one.



I don't think they should work on storm 3 till the war arc is over, although they MAY need to get their character designs ready from now, if they do plan to include as many characters as possible. Other than that they need to hold back on the skill set and ougis/ jutsus of each charActer, since we aren't sure what new skills (especially the rookies e.g. Potential upgrade for Tenten?) they MAY be getting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 7, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> I rape everyone with Neji.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 7, 2011)

He's telling the truth.


----------



## DanE (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn I didnt know Shino was so beast.  Seriously it eats Naruto Spammers up as well as Sasori users, the only one it takes time to beat is Kirin Sasuke, Itachi and Kakuzu anything else falls to his awesomeness.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 7, 2011)

how do you beat sasori users with shino? hes my number two and i always have trouble with sasori. Btw have you guys seen this new thing people are doing with puppet users online they some how rapid fire their chakra shurikens and break your guard in like 2 seconds. the character starts stuttering and what not.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Btw have you guys seen this new thing people are doing with puppet users online they some how rapid fire their chakra shurikens and break your guard in like 2 seconds. the character starts stuttering and what not.


Never seen it, sounds interesting.


----------



## DanE (Mar 7, 2011)

Well for Shino I use Support Tobi and Birdm..I mean Deidara.  Use Shino Bug Ball to knock the puppet down when it rushes you and trow your bugs at him from long range or Tobi since he cant defend that well without his puppet, when the puppet gets back up just trow deidara so he has to use guard and bring his puppet back to him, then repeat everything just trow bug ball and attack.  If he tries to use long range attacks from outside camera view just trow Tobi and he will blow up if he tries to trow Iron Sand Kunai.  I use Taka Sasuke sometimes because some Sasori users like to jump around alot this stops them momentarily.  Finally if from weird chance he tries to get near you just trow Bug Ball it so great for people that fight you close range hehe.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 7, 2011)

Never heard of that strategy.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 7, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Deidara and Temari are tough motherfuckers to beat on VS mode (against COM).
> 
> They keeps throwing flying explosives/ wind attacks *nonstop*. You barely have time enough to move or do anything.
> 
> The only one you can use to defeat them with ease is Yondaime.



 Just take Kirin Sasuke with Neji and Hinata for support, and when they start spamming have one of 'em use their Jutsu and activate your ougi. If you're playing ranked I guarantee they'll rage.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 7, 2011)

50/50, they rage.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I love this game got it on my PS3.

I seem to have found my niche team with Kakashi, Guy & Asuma.

If anybody wants to play me online pm me.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 10, 2011)

I just can't wait for UNS 3. 

I mean, Mifune, Hanzo, Kin-Gin bros, Muu.. dayum!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I just can't wait for UNS 3.
> 
> I mean, Mifune, Hanzo, Kin-Gin bros, Muu.. dayum!



Ill see you in 2 years. Also, Lee, Guy and Minato's instant teleportation in their released form is so OP, you can teleport in mid combo and everything. Can't block that shit or you will get dizzy too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 10, 2011)

Too bad Ninja Movement >>> All


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I could still hone into ppl when they are doing that, and combo as soon as i teleport.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Also, Lee, Guy and Minato's instant teleportation in their released form is so OP, you can teleport in mid combo and everything. Can't block that shit or you will get dizzy too.



Yep have friends that use those tactics. Shinra Tensei assist kills that momentum. And I play Neji so kaiten does help. Still an annoying tactic.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya, Pain, Neji and Hinata help with that, but you have to make sure you time it right cuz it takes a sec or 2 to time it out. Otherwise the enemy can fake out teleport instead of that ninja dash thing.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2011)

Pain is very _useful._


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

He is a little too slow for me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Sasori released state is so OP btw, he does a shit load of damage. Shoot the fireballs out for distraction, then send the 123123 puppets in. So gay.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

Some Jonin beat me by doing that.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He is a little too slow for me.


If you're any sort of decent with him, not so much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

? Kira said:


> If you're any sort of decent with him, not so much.



 I played with so much, that he became my second main. But after a while, I played with him again, & he ultimate is hard to connect, his almighty is hard to time, etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I played with so much, that he became my second main. But after a while, I played with him again, & he ultimate is hard to connect, his almighty is hard to time, etc.


ST saved me many times, it's quite easy to connect.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 10, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> ST saved me many times, it's quite easy to connect.



It still slow to activate. The only thing that are good, are his combos.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I played with so much, that he became my second main. But after a while, I played with him again, & he ultimate is hard to connect, his almighty is hard to time, etc.





NeoKurama said:


> It still slow to activate. The only thing that are good, are his combos.



You need ultimate's and jutsu's to win or something?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Also, Lawls at the Deidara X button spam, and combining Y with that. So Annoying.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2011)

Haven't picked up this game in a looong time. 

Anything change or is it the same old, same old?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 11, 2011)

Same old rasengan/ougi to the back.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Haven't picked up this game in a looong time.
> 
> Anything change or is it the same old, same old?


Same old, like it'll ever change.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 11, 2011)

*How curiosity since this had happen to me recently, did anyone have ten people quit on him/her in row during the ranking mode*


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 11, 2011)

I had 12! True story.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Sasori released state is so OP btw, he does a shit load of damage. Shoot the fireballs out for distraction, then send the 123123 puppets in. So gay.



He's my main and Im guilty of this tactic  , but if someone gets into melee range with released Sasori then he gets wrecked. His only melee moves are his tilt and unblockable. It takes him a sec to bring the swarm down so you need all the room you can get, so I dont let up. If someone trys to side dodge the whole time then you'll get rushed . My Sasori vs Deidara fights online get kinda hectic. 100 puppets vs C2 dragon


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Same old, like it'll ever change.



For better or worse CC2 is a traditional game development studio. On one hand you get all the studio's work and content with no tacked-on DLC, on the other you get no post-launch support to fix/change any real issues that the game already has.

It is what it is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *How curiosity since this had happen to me recently, did anyone have ten people quit on him/her in row during the ranking mode*



 I had more than 10.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> For better or worse CC2 is a traditional game development studio. On one hand you get all the studio's work and content with no tacked-on DLC, on the other you get no post-launch support to fix/change any real issues that the game already has.
> 
> It is what it is.


They could at least make it so if you leave, the win goes to the other guy, unless that's already how it is?


----------



## Ito (Mar 11, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> They could at least make it so if you leave, the win goes to the other guy, unless that's already how it is?


If someone leaves, the game acts like the fight never happened.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Same old rasengan/ougi to the back.





Ƶ Kira said:


> Same old, like it'll ever change.



Figured. Ah well, guess I'm gonna cash it in for MvC3 or something.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2011)

Ito said:


> If someone leaves, the game acts like the fight never happened.


Exactly, and it's retarded.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I've have gotten the "turbo controller" card again.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 12, 2011)

I've stopped playing UNS2 for a while. Mainly because everytime I play online, my blood pressure goes insanely high (13 wins - 92 losses). It's either me who sucks ass at this game, or everyone I battle has got a turbo controller.


----------



## DanE (Mar 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I've stopped playing UNS2 for a while. Mainly because everytime I play online, my blood pressure goes insanely high (13 wins - 92 losses). It's either me who sucks ass at this game, or everyone I battle has got a turbo controller.



Thats happens to me but In marvel vs Capcom3 6W/24L, I think we just suck in this different games, but in UNS2 im ok i got like 100 or more wins than loses.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard there are button mashers in that too.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I heard there are button mashers in that too.



Aww that's too bad.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2011)

lol I went on a nice gaming spree last night and found a nice little trick against the Uchihas when playing as Kakashi.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2011)

When you're a puppet user how do you move the puppet alone without the character moving along with it, I've seen the CPU do it, and I have yet to figure it out, I feel stupid.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> When you're a puppet user how do you move the puppet alone without the character moving along with it, I've seen the CPU do it, and I have yet to figure it out, I feel stupid.



Hold guard, then move the thumbstick.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn puppets.


----------



## DanE (Mar 12, 2011)

well im gonna have to do a strategy for Choji nobody uses him but he has to have something good in him.

Also I told you use Shino vs puppets trust me


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pain > Puppets and Choji's air jutsu is good.


----------



## DanE (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont know why I never learn to use Pain theres actually a lot of characters I havent tried

1.Pain
2.Asuma
3.Gai
4.Temari
5.Konan


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Hold guard, then move the thumbstick.


Thanks, Shin.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 13, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont know why I never learn to use Pain theres actually a lot of characters I havent tried
> 
> 1.Pain
> 2.Asuma
> ...



Konan is worth it , trust me.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 13, 2011)

Konan Lolz on rasengan spammers.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Konan Lolz on rasengan spammers.



Konan is actually really good.
Spammers underestimate her.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

No, Itachi, for rasengan spammers. Except, Minato.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 13, 2011)

Rasengan spammers aren't even a problem, It's those assholes who just turtle and throw shuriken.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *those assholes just throw shuriken.*


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2011)

lol I've actually forgotten about shuriken before when I just had an opponent with a tiny bit of HP. Then I go durr I could've won if I just threw some shuriken.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Damn puppets.



Puppet users suck, I just keep dashing at em rapidly, and then I just attack the user when his guard is down.

@Motochika - haha, that happens to me too, if I'm right, a normal shuriken deals 1% damage to the opponent


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

I have got tired of this game. I barley play it now.


----------



## DanE (Mar 13, 2011)

You have to take breaks i havent played for a while and im getting the urge to play again


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I have got tired of this game. I barley play it now.


This is why there should be DLC.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 14, 2011)

My biggest pleasant surprises in terms of gameplay:

1. Sasori
2. Chiyo
3. Temari

lol Suna.. I only noticed this now. 

My biggest disappointments:
1. Pain
2. Orochimaru
3. Jugo


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 14, 2011)

Game is still fun yo. 
Yea they fucked up and when I play I'm like "wtf were they thinking", but I'm just keeping my hopes up for Ninja Storm 3 to make up for it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 14, 2011)

Juugo deserves a better costume.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Juugo deserves a better costume.


That really bugged me, he looks stupid.


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> That really bugged me, he looks stupid.



he looks like a crazy person who just escape the hospital


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> he looks like a crazy person who just escape the hospital


He shouldn't be wearing it past the point that he leaves, since he does change clothes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2011)

So does every character have more than one Ultimate Jutsu like Naruto? Just wondering.....


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So does every character have more than one Ultimate Jutsu like Naruto? Just wondering.....


Only Naruto and Sasuke do.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

Which sucks.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wish ninja storm 1 was online.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonder when they will add actual environments that can be wrecked.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Never.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Why never?

It could be cool.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was saying that they probly won't do it, I mean they did take out fighting on walls. 
Hell yea it would be cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, your emote made me think you didn't want it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

I miss the wall fighting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly, I mean how fucking hard is it to add features like wall fighting and destruction.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Why did they take out the wall feature? I remember I was all excited to do that when I got this.

Same with clashes.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Guess it blew their mind when they had to figure out how to do it when making the second game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

Possibly. The boss battles feel the same.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 15, 2011)

I dislike the fact that Ultimate Jutsus were shortened.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Go figure, all of this for online, and no one really even likes it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, I want the button mashing online and If you say out "lag!", then get with the fucking times, It's 2011 and you still can't get decent internet!?


----------



## Ito (Mar 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, I want the button mashing online and If you say out "lag!", then get with the fucking times, It's 2011 and you still can't get decent internet!?


We can, but other people can't. Lag is a huge part of online play.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Lag is everything in this game since every second counts lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people lag on purpose.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Some people lag on purpose.



True story


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 16, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I dislike the fact that Ultimate Jutsus were shortened.



One of my worst gripes with this game. 

I loved how in Ultimate Ninja, you not only got 3 specials for the characters, they were also pretty funny and somewhat elaborate. And you got to do the button timing things, and those were fun. 

Now it's just "meh".


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

Sucky?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 16, 2011)

If somebody lags me on purpose I just lag them back harder.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of the ultimates are crappy too, like all of the girls, for example.

Ino, a kick, really?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, some of the ultimates just scream lazy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

No, Kabuto, a cut.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 16, 2011)

Kabuto's was actually cool looking. I love ending matches with his Ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

Any team ougi looks nice.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kabuto's Ougi from NUNS1 was awesome. All those dead Anbus were pretty amazing.

Ino's Ougi was also very good but this one is a bit meh. Pretty disappointed with Pain's Ougi.

Also, Itachi's doesn't make sense. His Ougi is similar to his Awakening lol


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 16, 2011)

Multiple Ougis were the ish.

Pains Ougi should have been much better, I think Lars has the best one tbh.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's all about that explosive tag slap to the face.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 16, 2011)

my favorite part of this game is when people whine when i use chiyo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 16, 2011)

So how do I unlock:

Lars
The Fourth Hokage
Killer Bee

I'd really appreciate it .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Deidara and Temari are tough motherfuckers to beat on VS mode (against COM).
> 
> They keeps throwing flying explosives/ wind attacks *nonstop*. You barely have time enough to move or do anything.
> 
> The only one you can use to defeat them with ease is Yondaime.


I tried using Kakashi against Temari. I got wrecked. I cannot fight ranged characters worth a shit .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 16, 2011)

Points unlock characters so just keep winning games.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

You can just do regular old battles and you'll get them quick enough, Lincoln.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, earning SP, is the best way.
I love when people yell in the headset.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 17, 2011)

I just got this for ps3 an wow, people Online are SPAMMERS ....shits ridiculous


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> I just got this for ps3 an wow, people Online are SPAMMERS ....shits ridiculous



Ain't that surprising.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Ain't that surprising.



nice sig


----------



## Butcher (Mar 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> I just got this for ps3 an wow, people Online are SPAMMERS ....shits ridiculous


How do they spam anyway? 

Ultimate Jutsu I'm guessing .

On a side note, I've been trying to read Tobi's moves. He is the hardest character in the game to beat.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> How do they spam anyway?
> 
> Ultimate Jutsu I'm guessing .
> 
> On a side note, I've been trying to read Tobi's moves. He is the hardest character in the game to beat.



Well they spam by doing jutsus actually. Everyone hates Narute Sage Spammers because his jutsu starts up to fast, does hell of damage and can be chained.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate kakashi.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hate kakashi.



LOL he's my favorite to use.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 17, 2011)

It's just that all people I play when using him just spam grabs and block.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> It's just that all people I play when using him just spam grabs and block.



not me, I use him and hes awesome with hes Lighting Bushin that breaks armor like crazy


----------



## Butcher (Mar 17, 2011)

Shikamaru is always fun to use.

I love his Ultimate Jutsu. I use it as a last resort though. My brother Chakra Dashes into it 98% of the time .

Finally figured out how to use my support's abilities finally.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> not me, I use him and hes awesome with hes Lighting Bushin that breaks armor like crazy


Lightning Bushin? Since when can you use that?


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Lightning Bushin? Since when can you use that?



lol i call it like that, is the lighting dog.  I get them mess up


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> lol i call it like that, is the lighting dog.  I get them mess up


Ohh alright, I was confused, lol.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> not me, I use him and hes awesome with hes Lighting Bushin that breaks armor like crazy


Kakashi is one of my best characters, along with Tobi. Kakashi has just the right amount of speed and strength.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tobi? Well, in the right hands he can be very good (like most characters tbh) but I can't really see him being one of them best.

Sure, his Awakening is great but it doesn't last long.

There are far better characters like Minato, Sage Mode Naruto or Itachi, mostly because they are easier to use and easier to learn their assets.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 17, 2011)

I found Tobi easier to use than Sage mode Naruto . I couldn't keep up with SM Naruto's combo's very well. I can use him decently,just not very well. Pain kicked my ass in story mode because I had trouble getting use to him .


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

The main problem with tobi is that it leaves to many openings and his attack is kinda predictable, but for me as a support character is great.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 18, 2011)

Obviously this always depends on someones own gamestyle and such but even as a support, I don't really like Tobi.

Sure, I use him sometimes but it also depends on the opponent. As a main, he does leave to many openings (I already know how to counter that but doesn't always work) and his meele in not the greatest in my eyes.

Recently, I've been kicking ass with Tsunade and Choji. Both are awesome. Yesterday I defeated a Great Sage on Ranked with Tsunade by only using combos and with my health 100% intact! Hurray!


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2011)

Ino and Neji are really good characters in this game for me..
Expecially against....
*RASENGAN SPAMMERS.*​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2011)

Neji is great, loved using combos with him.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 18, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Kabuto's Ougi from NUNS1 was awesome. All those dead Anbus were pretty amazing.
> 
> Ino's Ougi was also very good but this one is a bit meh. Pretty disappointed with Pain's Ougi.
> 
> Also, Itachi's doesn't make sense. His Ougi is similar to his Awakening lol





Rasendori said:


> Multiple Ougis were the ish.
> 
> Pains Ougi should have been much better, I think Lars has the best one tbh.



I think a lot of what happened is that CC2 has budget issues, that and it seemed like CC2 put more work into the SP cinematics which means there was less creativity put into Ougis.

Like I've said before, I'm glad the clashes were gone. Maybe because of UNS series' 3D gameplay it seems to me like it takes more effort to land an Ougi against a decent opponent, so to only have my Ougi outright fail in UNS1 because I didn't win a clash seems like an assholish type of move.

Maybe if it was like the old PS2 Ultimate Ninja games where losing a clash just lessened it's damage, then I might welcome back clashing. If that doesn't happen though, then clashes can stay dead for all I care.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rasengan spammers don't even bother me anymore, It only worked when this game first came out.


----------



## Ito (Mar 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Rasengan spammers don't even bother me anymore, It only worked when this game first came out.



Same here. Fireball Jutsu spammers still piss me off, though.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 18, 2011)

My friend said that as the battle goes on the AI learns your movements and stuff. The harder the difficulty, the faster they learn.

Is that true?


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> My friend said that as the battle goes on the AI learns your movements and stuff. The harder the difficulty, the faster they learn.
> 
> Is that true?



It happens, you battle with the AI a few times and win, eventually after 2 or 3 rematches  you'll end up seeing the CPU to your moves and start beating you at your game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 18, 2011)

Nobody gives me problems, except puppet users.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It happens, you battle with the AI a few times and win, eventually after 2 or 3 rematches  you'll end up seeing the CPU to your moves and start beating you at your game.


Well, I see how Pein beat me several times now.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nobody gives me problems, except puppet users.



Indeed. Sasori is like a God in the right hands.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 18, 2011)

I really hate when it seems impossible to find a match. Gave up after about 5 searches.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 18, 2011)

I find matches like every 10 minutes.


----------



## sabs546 (Mar 19, 2011)

gonna be awesome but I couldn't find it and gamestations moving to accrington


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nobody gives me problems, except puppet users.


I usually just hop around them using some support to make an opening, stuff like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

I hate when people see your rank, or record & disconnect.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hate when people see your rank, or record & disconnect.


I guess you're a bad ass then .

I got two character slots left to fill at the very bottom, I know one is Lars. I don't know who the other is. I'm guessing it is The Yellow Flash/ Naruto's dad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> * I guess you're a bad ass then .*
> 
> I got two character slots left to fill at the very bottom, I know one is Lars. I don't know who the other is. I'm guessing it is The Yellow Flash/ Naruto's dad.



 Believe it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 19, 2011)

Deidara is pretty fun to play as since everyone is trying their hardest thinking they are going to get spammed.


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

*UNS 2*

Hellllllo fellow chickenwings 

This is  for Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, I ACCEPT ALL CHALLENGESS 

My top three characters are
1. Choji
2. Karin
3. Tenten

I have 14 wins and 734 loses

My disconnection frequency is 9/10

PSN: Giantfive8

see you theeeeeeeeere


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 20, 2011)

Wrong section & DAYUM 14 wins and 734 loses.


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Wrong section & DAYUM 14 wins and 734 loses.



When you fight spamming deidaras and cheap sasoris... thats teh life :

CARE TO CHALALLALLENGE ME?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 20, 2011)

lol I had more than that maining Ino/Hinata.

just dayum  negative nancy.


----------



## Bloo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Wrong section, and you gotta be kidding about your win/loss ratio.*


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> lol I had more than that maining Ino/Hinata.
> 
> just dayum  negative nancy.





Bloo said:


> *Wrong section, and you gotta be kidding about your win/loss ratio.*



My skills are polished now, I can never lose


----------



## -JT- (Mar 20, 2011)

What happens when your disconnection frequency gets up to 10? I'm intrigued to find out  Does your game break?


----------



## tgm2x (Mar 20, 2011)

Your disconnection frequency is scary


----------



## Chibason (Mar 20, 2011)

Oops, I just considered accepting your challenge and it gave me the Auto win. 

Better luck next time


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

-JT- said:


> What happens when your disconnection frequency gets up to 10? I'm intrigued to find out  Does your game break?



The max Disconnection Frequency you can get to 9/10, I was very disappointed


----------



## Tomcat171 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've never gone online with UNS2 for the simple reason that people Deidara spam like a bitch.

I'm sure that 'Disconnection Frequency' is a clever way of saying 'Likelihood of Ragequitting'.....


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomcat171 said:


> I've never gone online with UNS2 for the simple reason that people Deidara spam like a bitch.
> 
> I'm sure that 'Disconnection Frequency' is a clever way of saying 'Likelihood of Ragequitting'.....



Deidara spam rates have slowly gone down because people figured other long-range users (temari,shino,tenten) can defeat him

Now.. the spammers are Sasori and Chiyo... puppet users are unbelievably annoying


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes! I'm not the only one.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 20, 2011)

I want an all random mode for ranked matches in UNS3. I would jizz all over that.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

They should add modes where you can have 2v2 battles. 

Not like support, but their actually fighting.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 20, 2011)

That probably won't happen in the near future - at least in the Storm series. The required coding and high end graphics don't go hand in hand sadly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck yea, 2v2!


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

2v2 would be sick, both winners should face each other right away afterwards 

And they should bring back jutsu clash


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Bolus said:


> 2v2 would be sick, both winners should face each other right away afterwards


Oh and friendly fire would be always be on too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ Yep, then I would turn it into a 4 man free for all.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Yep, then I would turn it into a 4 man free for all.


That would be fun, would be a quick fight, depending.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shit would be epic.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 20, 2011)

Bolus said:


> Deidara spam rates have slowly gone down because people figured other long-range users (temari,shino,tenten) can defeat him
> 
> *Now.. the spammers are Sasori and Chiyo... puppet users are unbelievably annoying*



You are fighting the wrong ppl , I'll take you on with Sasori and give you a fair match.

I'll only grab spam if someone turtles the whole match


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> You are fighting the wrong ppl , I'll take you on with Sasori and give you a fair match.
> 
> I'll only grab spam if someone turtles the whole match



I`m glad that at least some people respect the true gifts of Sasori. Most of them spam shuriken, turtle, or just leave the match when they`re close to losing


----------



## LOST GAM3R (Mar 20, 2011)

Haven't played this game in a while.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn, never fought Chiyho until today.

She has very high combos, and damaging to add to that. I barely beat her with Temari.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Chiyo's jutsu is the most annoying thing in the world.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Chiyo's jutsu is the most annoying thing in the world.


That is why I always fight her with Temari. Temari is the only ranged character I use though.

I think I could probably beast her with Neji. I'm a bad ass with Neji after all .


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> That is why I always fight her with Temari. Temari is the only ranged character I use though.
> 
> I think I could probably beast her with Neji. I'm a bad ass with Neji after all .


I'd rather use Ino or Hinata.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I'd rather use Ino or Hinata.


I've tried Ino, she is not half bad.

I don't play with Hinata because I just don't like her. I fought her in those 10 trials, fuck did she spam like hell.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

True.

Although, I was playing the CPU as Deidara, we did about 6 matches, and I couldn't beat him for the life of me.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> True.
> 
> Although, I was playing the CPU as Deidara, we did about 6 matches, and I couldn't beat him for the life of me.


 On hard mode?


The highest I can go is Average, but now I'm starting to kick more ass so I'm thinking about switching up the difficulty.


----------



## Bolus (Mar 20, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Chiyo's jutsu is the most annoying thing in the world.



Chiyo usually moves with her puppets, so she`s mostly near you.

Sasori on the other hand.. has an unblockable tilt move. If they`re not spamming, they`re doing that


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> On hard mode?
> 
> 
> The highest I can go is Average, but now I'm starting to kick more ass so I'm thinking about switching up the difficulty.


Yes, on hard mode, I can usually defeat him without much difficulty on hard, but just today, it was like he saw through everything I did and kept pulling off a bullshit when when we both had 1% health.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 20, 2011)

Whenever I play CPU (Hardest difficulty and max handicap), I win with so much ease that it's not even funny.

I normally use those CPU matches for new tactics or experimenting new characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

You're time on this game is up.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 21, 2011)

No it isn't 

There's still a lot of battles ahead.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 21, 2011)

There is this guy on JustinTV that plays this game for 360.
I always join his room over and over and he rages so fucking hard while I keep beating him with his 300 viewers and yes men.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Whenever I play CPU (Hardest difficulty and max handicap), I win with so much ease that it's not even funny.
> 
> I normally use those CPU matches for new tactics or experimenting new characters.



Well I do the same, I beat the CPU on super hard difficulty with ease, but I just can't beat people online. Guess they need to add a "assholic spammer difficulty" so I can train.


----------



## G (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm really bored with this game... I'm too good.


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 21, 2011)

This game doesn't require skill, you can choose Sage Naruto and be instantly pro.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder what they were smoking when they designed him.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

You mean his make-up? It doesn't really bother me and I think his cloak looks pretty neat.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 21, 2011)

Meh, I don't think that way anymore.

Sure, Sage Mode Naruto is very easy to use but please, anyone with a little of experience in this game can defeat a SM Naruto like any other character.

The thing is, his Rasengan is VERY quick and normally catch people by surprise but after playing a few of them, you simple understand how the character mechanics work and then you just need to counter yourself.

Heck, I eat Sage Mode Narutos with Choji lol. But one thing I do agree, in this game there's no need for "skill".


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You mean his make-up? It doesn't really bother me and I think his cloak looks pretty neat.


No, I meant in this game, when they designed how he worked.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

I ain't played in a while.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck, surprised someone of you still play this.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Well yeah, we've got nothing better to do...
I'm currently playing FFXIII. I guess that's better?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Passes time, that's about it.


----------



## Bolus (Mar 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> in this game there's no need for "skill".



Alot of skill is needed to fight the pros


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Bolus said:


> Alot of skill is needed to fight the pros


Not really, I beat a "pro" MS Sasuke user, all it took was knowing when to dodge Amaterasu, it was quite simple.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2011)

? Kira said:


> Passes time, that's about it.



 I agree. I only play when I'm waiting on something.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Not really, I beat a "pro" MS Sasuke user, all it took was knowing when to dodge Amaterasu, it was quite simple.



Well then that guy clearly wasn't a pro. If he only used Amaterasu as his main weapon lol.

Again skill isn't needed, only experience and learning the game's own tricks.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well then that guy clearly wasn't a pro. If he only used Amaterasu as his main weapon lol.
> 
> Again skill isn't needed, only experience and learning the game's own tricks.


He was pretty high up in ranking, so he's obviously a pro. 

But seriously, Gai is unbeatable.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 21, 2011)

There's only one character that's pretty much unbeatable in the right hands:

Sasori.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 21, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> He was pretty high up in ranking, so he's obviously a pro.
> 
> But seriously, Gai is unbeatable.



High up ranking like what? How much BP did he have? And win/lose ratio? 

It was probably some weirdo


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 21, 2011)

Anybody want to battle? (PS3 version)


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 22, 2011)

I would, but I'm going to bed in 5 minutes


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Anybody want to battle? (PS3 version)



ill play you PSN: kerbykidd


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

This game would be perfectly fine if you didn't bounce off people when you dash into them.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This game would be perfectly fine if you didn't bounce off people when you dash into them.



Yes that is stupid they blocking system was fine in nuns 1


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 22, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> I would, but I'm going to bed in 5 minutes



Offer still stands ^_^


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> High up ranking like what? How much BP did he have? And win/lose ratio?
> 
> It was probably some weirdo


Bro I don't remember, it was awhile back, he had a pretty high amount, I remember.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 22, 2011)

I see storm 2 has very poor quality in players you can't even have a decent game with a friend.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol, even friends?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes kinda. I had once a friend come over who was a SFIV pro. Had to spam all over till he saw through my trick. then I lost all the way down...


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

Who you use?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got this game today and I just finished the saving kazekage arc. I gotta say though, the sakura/chiyo vs. sasori felt more epic in this than the anime. Not sure if anyone else got that feeling when they were doing that battle.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

All the fights were pretty awesome the way they did them in the game compared to the anime.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> All the fights were pretty awesome the way they did them in the game compared to the anime.



 Yes. My favorite was the "Gaara vs Deidara".


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 22, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Offer still stands ^_^



Hehe alright, PSN : Skyxen 



Ƶ Kira said:


> Bro I don't remember, it was awhile back, he had a pretty high amount, I remember.



High mount could be 200,000 BP to some or 5,000,000 BP to others 



NeoKurama said:


> Yes. My favorite was the "Gaara vs Deidara".



My favourite was Jiraiya vs Pein. The part where you're desperately trying to fight back when injured and all 6 peins are on you really got me on the emotions :[

And the alternate ending to his death was pure win. Much more better than the manga/anime :ho


----------



## Motochika (Mar 22, 2011)

I did wish they had done event fights for Deidara vs Sasuke and Killer Bee vs Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

^ There was so much potential, figures they let it go to waste.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

They was to lazy.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 22, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I did wish they had done event fights for Deidara vs Sasuke and Killer Bee vs Sasuke.



Yeah.. I was especially pissed about Killer Bee's  battle. There was rather TOO much potential there to be thrown away. He should've gotten his own Boss Battle and his own battle landscape -_-

But I think this may have a re-do if there is going to be an UNS3


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 22, 2011)

*n/a*

who is the first person you pick when you play nuns2. i choose Minato


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 23, 2011)

I've beaten storm2. I loved the storyline, the vs mode is eh?. like I naruto sage is suppose to be epic and it was crappy


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 23, 2011)

who's the best sasuke.  say akatsuki


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 23, 2011)

Kirin Sasuke is boss.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 23, 2011)

It may be just me, but I can't seem to get back into the groove of playing Storm 1 at the moment. Each time I try, I seem to have difficulty getting back into the storm 1 momentum LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 





Predictions of potential characters for Shippuden STORM 3
(either playable or support only)

Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Sai, Yamato
Neji, Tenten, Lee, Gai
Shikamaru, Ino, Chouji
Kiba, Hinata, Shino
Tsunade, Jiraiya, Shizune, Anko, Shikaku, Inoichi, Chouza, Hiashi, Kotetsu, Izumo, 

Gaara, Temari, Kankuro, Chiyo, Maki, Baki

Sasuke, Suigetsu, Karin, Juugo
Orochimaru, Kabuto
Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, Kakuzu, Pain, Konan, Zetsu, Madara

KillerBee, A, Darui, Shee, Karui, Omoi, Samui
Mei, Choujuro, Ao
Onoiki, Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi
Mifune

Asuma, Dan, Hizashi, Kinkaku/ Ginkaku, Seven Swordsmen, the 4 Kages, the Jinchurikis, Gari, Pakura, Chukichi, Hanzo, Shin, Fu, Torune...

GOSH such endless possibilities! Really hope the game developers will really spend more time making an awesome game!

Mei,


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

wow new people are playing, any of you can add me in psn Grim_Breaker if you want to get beat up by Shino or kakashi hehe


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 23, 2011)

The best Sasuke is the original chidori blade one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 23, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> It may be just me, but I can't seem to get back into the groove of playing Storm 1 at the moment. Each time I try, I seem to have difficulty getting back into the storm 1 momentum LOL
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



in my opinion I think they should just say fuck the story mode and just focus on the fighting mechanics.


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

God rasengan barrage is annoying.. you fly to the other side of the stage if you get hit...


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> *God rasengan* barrage is annoying.. you fly to the other side of the stage if you get hit...



God rasengan for sure, this thing is too powerful and fast.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 23, 2011)

Sage Naruto is easy to beat. The only hard characters to beat are Kankuro, Chiyo, and Sasori


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless you dont use a puppet user against them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Itachi can be too, Damn that Susano'o.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Itachi can be too, Damn that Susano'o.



Good people to defeat susano are Minato, Gai, and Lee. With their awakenings, they can teleport right behind Susano, then bam.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Just puppets, & Susanoö. Them people go ham with that O button.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Good people to defeat susano are Minato, Gai, and Lee. With their awakenings, they can teleport right behind Susano, then bam.


That works unless he chakra dashes at you first and rapes you with his insane reach.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 23, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> That works unless he chakra dashes at you first and rapes you with his insane reach.



That's why when you fight Itachi users, you should at least have Hidan with you. When he chakra dashes, summon hidan, and he'll be occupied with him long enough for you to teleport behind him :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuck Minato.


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 23, 2011)

which is better to play with suigetsu or kisame


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 23, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> which is better to play with suigetsu or kisame



They're both good, but personally I prefer Kisame. Suigetsu's water jutsu can get pretty funky in the battle field and isnt reliable.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> which is better to play with suigetsu or kisame



 Kisame, IMO.


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 23, 2011)

who do you think is the fastest on NUNS2


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 23, 2011)

Itachi is the fastest.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Too hard to answer.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Minato is pretty fast as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Then again, so are Gai, & Lee, when they are awakened.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Lee is a god when  he's awakened.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 23, 2011)

Overall, without awakenings, I think Minato is the quickest and his dashes can confuse the opponent.

Itachi, Guy and Lee are also very fast. Lars is not bad either.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 23, 2011)

Madara.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 23, 2011)

What does speed have to do with anything


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 24, 2011)

6 Tailed Naruto is obviously the fastest awakening 
Oh and Madara's awakening is pretty fast too.

Otherwise without it it's Minato, Itachi, Guy and Lee.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 24, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> What does speed have to do with anything



This.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 24, 2011)

Speed is good but chakra dashing mindlessly will get you raped


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

So does melee trains.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Pwning noobs with Melee is the best.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

You said it.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 24, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Pwning noobs with Melee is the best.



The most satisfying though, is pwning a pro with melee when they have no chakra to use substitution. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> The most satisfying though, is pwning a pro with melee when they have no chakra to use substitution. :ho


That's actually my strategy, I usually rush them and make them waste all their chakra, then pwn them, doesn't always work though.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 24, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> The most satisfying though, is pwning a pro with melee when they have no chakra to use substitution. :ho


Makes you feel like a bitch on the receiving end.

Happened to me with Pein.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Makes you feel like a bitch on the receiving end.
> 
> Happened to me with Pein.



That's why you always look out for your charka.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 24, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> That's actually my strategy, I usually rush them and make them waste all their chakra, then pwn them, doesn't always work though.



Sometimes, this can turn the tables on the battle easily. Add an attack pill or throw a defense tag and the game will be in your hands


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Exactly. 

But there's nothing better then beating spammers at their own game with a good ol' Dynamic Entry.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

Or Rasengans.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 24, 2011)

The best way to beat spammers are front-line Ultimate Jutsus. Take Nine-Tailed Rasengan Naruto for example, if the opponent uses rasengan, use your UJ. Cheap tactic, but you gotta fight fire with fire, no?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> The best way to beat spammers are front-line Ultimate Jutsus. Take Nine-Tailed Rasengan Naruto for example, if the opponent uses rasengan, use your UJ. Cheap tactic, but you gotta fight fire with fire, no?


Or just a support in front of them.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't you hate it when there is a stalemate and in order to break it you have to use an awakening or UJ. Although I love those type of battles so much fight.


----------



## DanE (Mar 24, 2011)

I rarely use awakenings in battle so I might try that to see if I get any better.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 24, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Don't you hate it when there is a stalemate and in order to break it you have to use an awakening or UJ. Although I love those type of battles so much fight.



Most of the time I get a stalemate is against crappy noobs who run the whole battle, so then dashing is pointless because they block/turtle the rest of the fight...

The only good stalemates I get are from pros as good as myself... and those fights are complete anarchy... I love it


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

I ain't used awakenings in so long.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awakenings make you win of course. 
Pain's awakening should have been auto-shinra tensei every 5 seconds.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awakenings make you win of course.
> Pain's awakening should have been auto-shinra tensei every 5 seconds.



Pein's awakening should have been all 6 peins on the battle field


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 25, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Most of the time I get a stalemate is against crappy noobs who run the whole battle,* so then dashing is pointless because they block/turtle the rest of the fight...*
> 
> The only good stalemates I get are from pros as good as myself... and those fights are complete anarchy... I love it



Now that can go both ways. Sometimes you get those desperate fuckers that like to dash a bit too much to try and get that last hit in on you. Me holding block is just saying to them."You need to try something else "

EDIT: But thats if I dont have the chakra to catch them with an Ult in the middle of that rush


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 25, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Pein's awakening should have been all 6 peins on the battle field



I like this.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> I like this.



I don't!


----------



## Motochika (Mar 25, 2011)

Tried playing with Bee last night and dang he just seems slow as molasses.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Pein's awakening should have been all 6 peins on the battle field



Fund it.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Awakenings make you win of course.
> Pain's awakening should have been auto-shinra tensei every 5 seconds.


Why not a constant forcefield that takes up half the map?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Why not a constant forcefield that takes up half the map?



Fine by me, come at me Pain.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 25, 2011)

Darth said:


> I don't!



Why not?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Fine by me, come at me Pain.


Did I forget to mention it sucks you into it, it also causes Pain to move faster then the speed of light and he can also OHKO you?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Did I forget to mention it sucks you into it, it also causes Pain to move faster then the speed of light and he can also OHKO you?



That's fine, I'll just pick straight on Nine-Tailed Demon Fox Kyūbi.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That's fine, I'll just pick straight on Nine-Tailed Demon Fox Kyūbi.


Can't, force field forces you to stay in Base.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Plan Eye of the Moon.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 25, 2011)

You know if a player is good with the 9tails if they wind-rape you instead of chakra blast


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 26, 2011)

Quick question: How hard is it to win online ranked matches? I'll be completely honest, I'm old, my reflexes aren't what they used to be, and I'm sure I'm probably going to get my butt handed to me, but I still want my damn achievements. So basically, is it that hard to win 10 online matches?


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 26, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Quick question: How hard is it to win online ranked matches? I'll be completely honest, I'm old, my reflexes aren't what they used to be, and I'm sure I'm probably going to get my butt handed to me, but I still want my damn achievements. So basically, is it that hard to win 10 online matches?



Nah, you can do that. There are many spammers fighting like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because of their "stats" but there are also players fighting just for fun(like me).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

Spammers gonna spam.


----------



## Lemonizer (Mar 26, 2011)

Hn. Itachi's awakening pwns ALL! And Kakuzu is a BEAST!


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2011)

Lemonizer said:


> *Itachi's* awakening pwns ALL! And Kakuzu is a BEAST!



Are you a n00b in this game or something??
~~



Btw, how the fuck can i get the 2nd ninja info card? 
It's the only one what i don't have.


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> Are you a n00b in this game or something??
> ~~
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats the hardest one to get, you have to get all ninja tools in story mode


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you have to get all ninja tools in story mode



Okie dokie


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> Okie dokie



just so you know is not that good of a ninja card is just Naruto in Rage


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> just so you know is not that good of a ninja card is just Naruto in Rage



I wated my time doing that last week


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Lemonizer said:


> Hn. Itachi's awakening pwns ALL! And Kakuzu is a BEAST!


Itachi's awakening is shit when it's being pummeled by Sasori's.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Itachi's awakening is shit when it's being pummeled by Sasori's.



Really? I never would've thought that  I don't use either characters so I wouldn't know


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 26, 2011)

my take on it so far. I just got done playing broken bonds, and then brough NS2. I hate that its no a free roam, and i hate linar games. The graphics in BB where better also. I cant really say to much into i play past the simple missions. but im not inpress so far. right now i give it a 3


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Really? I never would've thought that  I don't use either characters so I wouldn't know


I tried it one day, Sasori puppets just rain from the sky and you can't move in Susano'o and then you die.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I tried it one day, Sasori puppets just rain from the sky and you can't move in Susano'o and then you die.



You can double press x to dodge around them and throw kunais in the process, all characters can do that ;o


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> You can double press x to dodge around them and throw kunais in the process, all characters can do that ;o


Susano'o is slow as fuck, that barely helps.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Susano'o is slow as fuck, that barely helps.



Hm, well there shows my inexperience of using over used characters


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Hm, well there shows my inexperience of using over used characters


Gotta learn the in's and out's of _every_ character.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Gotta learn the in's and out's of _every_ character.



I made a vow to never use overpowered characters, and I still pwn everyone in Ranked Matches


----------



## Butcher (Mar 26, 2011)

What do the Ninja Cards do anyway?

I never saw the point of getting any.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't use awakenings but I know how to counter pretty much every awakening though.

It's a matter of experience, the more you fight the more your learn how to defeat certain type of characters and players and you already know what to expect from that especific character.

Awakenings are good when fighting friends and such but I'm simply not a fan.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> I made a vow to never use overpowered characters, and I still pwn everyone in Ranked Matches


Well, until people online learn to stop using Deidara, Itachi, and SM Naruto.


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Butcher said:


> What do the Ninja Cards do anyway?
> 
> I never saw the point of getting any.



nothing really but they make you look cool

Man Im gonna start using Deidara but to fight fairly I think I can get the hang of it, also if any of you want to fight just add me in psn: Grim_Breaker


----------



## Butcher (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I don't use awakenings but I know how to counter pretty much every awakening though.
> 
> It's a matter of experience, the more you fight the more your learn how to defeat certain type of characters and players and you already know what to expect from that especific character.
> 
> Awakenings are good when fighting friends and such but I'm simply not a fan.


I haven't learned how to beat Tobi's awakening yet, or Killer Bee's.

Madara is too damn fast. Killer Bee hardly takes damage, so I have to use Taka Sasuke and spam my Awakening Amaratesu.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I haven't learned how to beat Tobi's awakening yet, or Killer Bee's.
> 
> Madara is too damn fast. Killer Bee hardly takes damage, so I have to use Taka Sasuke and spam my Awakening Amaratesu.


Bee is easy to beat, just don't let him near you, and Madara, you just have to wait him out.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I don't use awakenings but I know how to counter pretty much every awakening though.
> 
> It's a matter of experience, the more you fight the more your learn how to defeat certain type of characters and players and you already know what to expect from that especific character.
> 
> Awakenings are good when fighting friends and such but I'm simply not a fan.



This is not quite so.

Most advanced people are never pushed to the point where they have to use their awakenings, and if they do, it's only activated for a few seconds, so they don't get much experience with it.

For typical awakening users, figuring out their moves are easy, so you know what to expect, but for advanced players... they do what you wouldn't expect, which makes it more difficult. 4 or 6 tails Kyuubi is a good example of this


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Man ive been fighting so laggy recently, is breaking my timing, still got to Hero Rank today.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Man ive been fighting so laggy recently, is breaking my timing, still got to Hero Rank today.



Which type of lag? "Transferring" every second or delayed attacks? If it's delayed attacks, that's so hilarious to get. Both of you are running then randomly... ULTIMATE JUTSU, hurrhurr 

Congrats on Hero by the way, be prepared to fight a lot of douchebags


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Which type of lag? "Transferring" every second or delayed attacks? If it's delayed attacks, that's so hilarious to get. Both of you are running then randomly... ULTIMATE JUTSU, hurrhurr
> 
> Congrats on Hero by the way, be prepared to fight a lot of douchebags



I actually stand delay a little better but transmission every second is just retarded, sometimes I get enough time to message people saying fucking lag

Still I could had been hero a long time ago since I got the game the first day it came out, but im to lazy i fight like 10 fights a day.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Again, fighting someone more experienced on Awakening is more troublesome but still it's very well beatable.

Depends of someone's experience.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Again, fighting someone more experienced on Awakening is more troublesome but still it's very well beatable.
> 
> Depends of someone's experience.



When you say the term "beatable", do you mean this as in waiting them out? or actually defeating them while they're awakened? cause that'll be lmao


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> When you say the term "beatable", do you mean this as in waiting them out? or actually defeating them while they're awakened? cause that'll be lmao



I normally go offensive when someone goes awakening but obviously depends. If I'm low in health and the other person is very good, I'll try to buy time without taking too many risks. If I see an opportunity to strike, then that's what I'll do.

I lost count of the number of Kyuubis that I trash with Tsunade lol.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I normally go offensive when someone goes awakening but obviously depends. If I'm low in health and the other person is very good, I'll try to buy time without taking too many risks. If I see an opportunity to strike, then that's what I'll do.
> 
> I lost count of the number of Kyuubis that I trash with Tsunade lol.



Exactly. If they're not good, they'll never get the chance to awaken against me anyways. But if they're experienced, I'd rather wait it out, they know how to use their characters and their awakenings...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

All they do is stand still and spam long range, usually it fails miserably.


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

The only awakening I go on the offensive is Sussano and Bee


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> The only awakening I go on the offensive is Sussano and Bee



You succeed going offensive on Susano?


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> You succeed going offensive on Susano?



yeah, people usually forget to block when using it, so neji just stall it out for a bit and I rush it with attacks and jutsus


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hate Susano.

I like using Kabuto's awakening or Tsunade's. Other than that, I normally don't use them.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

I like Jiraiya's awakening, though it takes a lot of practice to use properly


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Indeed but even without his awakening, Jiraiya is full of win! One of my favourites!


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Yup, my other favourite is Kisame. All the underrated characters take the most experience to use


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

You're right.

I use character like Tsunade, Choji, Jiraiya, Kisame or Shino a lot ^^


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

My characters are Tobi, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Kisame, and Hidan. I'm gonna start working on chars like Yamato,Tenten and Killer Bee soon


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kakashi is actually my second most used character on Ranked lol.

I also use TenTen a lot and Yamato as well. Just recently I started using Killer Bee.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

They ruined so many characters though  Hidan, Killer Bee, and Kakuzu were done really terribly.. Hidan being #1 on that. That's why whenever I really have to get serious, these characters will never be an option


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

I know the feeling lol.

Hidan, in terms of what the game mechanics offers, is too weak overall. He's Ougi is to short, his grab takes a bit of time. His tilt is good bue hard to connect and his jutsu is just stupid because it leaves you completely open for an opponents Ougi.

As for Kakuzu, I play decently with him but he's not one of my tops. His moves a bit slow but his awakening, used well, is deadly as hell.

Killer Bee is a huge let down but with a bit of train, his meele (specially air combos) are great and very quick. His jutsu is awful in my opinion and his Ougi is not that bad but people can see it getting set-up miles away. His awakening is.....well I personally don't like it but I rarely use it so lol.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Hidan was a big disappointment for me.. His awakening is pretty crap as well. I was surprised they'd do so poorly on him when they're really good at upping other side-characters.

Honestly, I can't say much for Kakuzu since I hardly use him myself, but I personally think he should of been fighting with his Akatsuki cloak on, and his awakening is releaing all 4 hearts on the battlefield 

As for Killerbee, his jutsu should've gotten it's own screentime, like rasengan or chidori, so it's safe from its surroundings. And I recently figured out that his awakening is actually great, when used properly


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Hidan is the worst, he's awakening should at least take the opponents health down as well as his if Hidan is damaged.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hidan is the worst, he's awakening should at least take the opponents health down as well as his if Hidan is damaged.



Thhiissssssss 

and / or he should regenerate some HP


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hidan is the worst, he's awakening should at least take the opponents health down as well as his if Hidan is damaged.



Good thinking.

Also, am I the only one who gets disappointed with the fact that Itachi's Ougi and Awakening are very "similar"? I mean, he uses Susano as his Ougi and THEN has an awakening which is again Susano.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hidan is good and his awakening has huge guard crush.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who gets disappointed with the fact that Itachi's Ougi and Awakening are very "similar"? I mean, he uses Susano as his Ougi and THEN has an awakening which is again Susano.


This Ougi should've been Tsukuyomi, like last game if he already had Susano'o as an awakening.


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

I dont know why so many characters didnt get cool awakenings.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont know why so many characters didnt get cool awakenings.


There was more then enough opportunities, like Kiba, he could've had his Two headed wolf form.

Orochimaru could've had a few awesome ones not, not sure why they BS'd him.


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> There was more then enough opportunities, like Kiba, he could've had his Two headed wolf form.
> 
> Orochimaru could've had a few awesome ones not, not sure why they BS'd him.



he was more then BS, he had the speed to be a great character but they just make his jutsu and ultimate jutsu shit, so pissed

I didnt like Taka Sasuke to much either, his chidori aint that good and his ultimate is slow


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> he was more then BS, he had the speed to be a great character but they just make his jutsu and ultimate jutsu shit, so pissed
> 
> I didnt like Taka Sasuke to much either, his chidori aint that good and his ultimate is slow


Well, it happens.

Yeah, plus it's easier as hell to dodge both or just block. Although being able to spam Amatarasu is his awakened form is pretty dumb.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who gets disappointed with the fact that Itachi's Ougi and Awakening are very "similar"? I mean, he uses Susano as his Ougi and THEN has an awakening which is again Susano.



This is exactly what I feel. This is why I've lost the urge to play as Itachi compeltely in UNS2. I loved him in the first one :/ They at least should've made his grab Tsukuyomi related but I'm guessing doing the move he did in Sasuke vs Itachi was reasonable


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah spamming is just wrong

Well changing topic, recently ive been fighting people I doubt are even having fun playing this game. I fought this guy who was Hero Rank, so I though oh cool not a noob, but unfortunately he was the "jump around like an idiot trowing kunai type" every time I tried to get close he just used his support and backed away, so I had to come up with a plan since I didn't bring Sasuke Taka thinking this guy was a good player.  What I did was trow my Bug Ball and Deidara support so he had to guard so when he guarded I quickly threw a heavy bomb  he tried to jump, I hit him, got the rebound, the team ougi and time run out, he message me calling me a noob I blocked him tho he was not worth responding.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

He had skill.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Yeah spamming is just wrong
> 
> Well changing topic, recently ive been fighting people I doubt are even having fun playing this game. I fought this guy who was Hero Rank, so I though oh cool not a noob, but unfortunately he was the "jump around like an idiot trowing kunai type" every time I tried to get close he just used his support and backed away, so I had to come up with a plan since I didn't bring Sasuke Taka thinking this guy was a good player.  What I did was trow my Bug Ball and Deidara support so he had to guard so when he guarded I quickly threw a heavy bomb  he tried to jump, I hit him, got the rebound, the team ougi and time run out, he message me calling me a noob I blocked him tho he was not worth responding.



Remember this?



Detoxified said:


> be prepared to fight a lot of douchebags



 

Yeah you get alot of pathetic idiots you're going to have to fight now that you're a Hero. You should be happy he never left the game while you did your Team Ougi.

The worst, and I literally mean, the most disgusting "players" (I don't even consider them that) are those who abuse and misuse Sasori just running around and turtling the whole match, if they even come close to losing they leave the game.

That's why you see Heroes with like, 1000 wins and 10 loses, because they always leave the game when they face someone better than them


----------



## DanE (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes I remember almost all fight surprisingly I have good memory. Also yeah im used to douchbags playing this game, Naruto Spammers are no longer douchbags they have there own tier.  I just dont see them point about playing this game just to win, I play to have fun and my w/L ratio is not that bad I have 368w and 223L.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 26, 2011)

Might have sometime for a few 360 matches tonight if anyone is on. It looks like im gonna have to do some Sasori redeeming and show ppl how to use him cuz too many ppl are just failing and making him look bad. I obviously dont win every match but you dont have to worry about me being a cheap ass , im pretty combo heavy with him and I'll keep pressure.

PonyS1aystation is my GT, I usually play single matches If thats ok. If you see a match with my name on it , feel free to join it.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh yes I remember almost all fight surprisingly I have good memory. Also yeah im used to douchbags playing this game, Naruto Spammers are no longer douchbags they have there own tier.  I just dont see them point about playing this game just to win, I play to have fun and my w/L ratio is not that bad I have 368w and 223L.



Yeah, I play for fun as well, though I wouldn't be shy to call myself skilled.  I gots a w/l ratio of 700/200, or around there. I always want to experiment on new characters.. but there's not enough people who go to Free Match 




Psysalis said:


> Might have sometime for a few 360 matches tonight if anyone is on. It looks like im gonna have to do some Sasori redeeming and show ppl how to use him cuz too many ppl are just failing and making him look bad. I obviously dont win every match but you dont have to worry about me being a cheap ass , im pretty combo heavy with him and I'll keep pressure.
> 
> PonyS1aystation is my GT, I usually play single matches If thats ok. If you see a match with my name on it , feel free to join it.



Very interesting name for someone who plays 360


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 26, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Yeah, I play for fun as well, though I wouldn't be shy to call myself skilled.  I gots a w/l ratio of 700/200, or around there. I always want to experiment on new characters.. but there's not enough people who go to Free Match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea how many times I received messages saying.

"WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU ON THE 360 WITH THAT NAME BLAHBLAHNERDRAGELOLOL!!?!?"

or

"Hey man did you know if you switch the P and the S you get SonyP1aystation?"

Me: 

Ect.. The 2nd one happened more often than the first sadly. Its like thats the fucking point.

But hey it bring the lulz


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> You have no idea how many times I received messages saying.
> 
> "WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU ON THE 360 WITH THAT NAME BLAHBLAHNERDRAGELOLOL!!?!?"
> 
> ...




The 2nd one is  I bet they feel pretty smart figuring it out  

But really, I love interesting names like yours. Too many people with xXxDeStRoYeRXxxXx


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

I love names like that, lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

xXx Shadow Fire Wolf xXx 187 420


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187  

Lmao just kiddin


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haters gonna Hate.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

It's original, that's what counts.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Haters gonna Hate.



Spammers gonna spam  random yers


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 26, 2011)

+1'ners gonna +1.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Haters gonna Hate.





Detoxified said:


> Spammers gonna spam  random yers





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> +1'ners gonna +1.



Neggers gonna negg


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 26, 2011)

I just won my 10th battle, congratulate me,fools


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

It's only going to get worse, now.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 26, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> I just won my 10th *battle with 500 loses*, congratulate me,fools



Hurrrrr?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, long time no see!

Was playing a few rounds and noticed that the background/ stage does affect the 'cinematic' aspect of some characters' moves. For example, Neji doing his grab move is more visually appealing at the Forest of Death than say, the Uchiha Hideout, Gaara performs his Ultimate/ team ougi best at the Sand Stage... Temari's grab and Ultimate look cooler at the Final Valley and other open spaces than within 4 walls etc. As a Tenten mainer, my top three stages for her to perform her Ultimate or team ougi are:

1) Hidden Leaf Forest (Evening) - the way the sun rays penetrate the canopy as Tenten is in the air unrolling her scroll is really visually appealing, as does the colours of the surroundin background as she brings her Gigantic Iron Ball slamming down.
2) Hidden Rain Village (upper or lower) - the winding steel pipes at the background just add more visual impact as Tenten's scroll transforms into the Gigantic Iron Ball.
3) Akatsuki Hideout - love the music and the dark, rocky walls at the background add a grim feel to the scene as the Ball of Doom transforms! Lol

Kinda a silly post, but wAs wondering whether you guys have any sun preference or have noticed any stage that suits your character(s) better in any way. 

EDIT: Omg I haven't played online for months but today i mostly got killed by CHAKRA DASH, followed by Team Ougi. Oh my, i didnt even realize that was possible!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yea, that shit is cheap.


----------



## Laix (Mar 27, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Hidan was a big disappointment for me.. His awakening is pretty crap as well. I was surprised they'd do so poorly on him when they're really good at *upping other side-characters.*
> 
> Honestly, I can't say much for Kakuzu since I hardly use him myself, but I personally think he should of been fighting with his Akatsuki cloak on, and his awakening is releaing all 4 hearts on the battlefield
> 
> As for Killerbee, his jutsu should've gotten it's own screentime, like rasengan or chidori, so it's safe from its surroundings. And I recently figured out that his awakening is actually great, when used properly



I have to agree with this.  Ino and Asuma are good examples for me.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 27, 2011)

personally i dont like minatos combos, He only teleports in one of the combos, compared to his counterpart in the ultimate Ninja games or accel. His moves are bland except for his uppercut and constant teleport combos. other than his speed theres not much for him there. Hidan was also done poorly indeed. 

Well Only God knows how they are going to make the next game with the rooster i see from the manga, scares me that we ll have some unfleshed out characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking forward to see what they will do.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone have acquired all trophies/achievements? I went in adventure mode today and went a bit trophy hunting. Didn't get far though, just completed the cursed dolls mission, "Fragment" and the challenges from grandpa gen. 

But while doing the challenges, I just fought almost each time with Naruto, and I've kinda developed a pretty good strategy. I went online to test it and won 5 battles with ease while it otherwise would have taken me weeks just to get 5 wins (yeah I know I suck: W/L ratio is 18W - 98L). 

I don't know whether I've become a Naruto spammer or not, but I actually do bash the shit out of Itachi users with rasengan now.... over and over.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> 3) Akatsuki Hideout - love the music and the dark, rocky walls at the background add a grim feel to the scene as the *Ball of Doom* transforms! Lol



It's actually called *JIDANDAAAAAAA* 



Red Raptor said:


> Hey guys, long time no see!
> 
> Was playing a few rounds and noticed that the background/ stage does affect the 'cinematic' aspect of some characters' moves. For example, Neji doing his grab move is more visually appealing at the Forest of Death than say, the Uchiha Hideout, Gaara performs his Ultimate/ team ougi best at the Sand Stage... Temari's grab and Ultimate look cooler at the Final Valley and other open spaces than within 4 walls etc. As a Tenten mainer, my top three stages for her to perform her Ultimate or team ougi are:
> 
> ...



Lmao but really, I'm surprised that you've noticed things like that. My favourite place is the Training Field, especially with water-users like Kisame. It feels so natural to use their jutsu when on the lake


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Does anyone have acquired all trophies/achievements? I went in adventure mode today and went a bit trophy hunting. Didn't get far though, just completed the cursed dolls mission, "Fragment" and the challenges from grandpa gen.
> 
> But while doing the challenges, I just fought almost each time with Naruto, and I've kinda developed a pretty good strategy. I went online to test it and won 5 battles with ease while it otherwise would have taken me weeks just to get 5 wins (yeah I know I suck: W/L ratio is 18W - 98L).
> 
> *I don't know whether I've become a Naruto spammer or not, but I actually do bash the shit out of Itachi users with rasengan now.... over and over.*



If its your average Itachi player then i'll ok that lol.

Everytime I fight Itachi I usually wreck his ass, especially the players that love to use his crow clone tilt alot. He's always left wide open for an ult , but usually right after that and a bit more damage he'll happen to knock me down long enough to awaken. If he isnt dashing with it alot with susano'o then I just proceed to shit on him with iron sand , or swarm him with puppets as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> If its your average Itachi player then i'll ok that lol.
> 
> Everytime I fight Itachi I usually wreck his ass, especially the players that love to use his crow clone tilt alot. He's always left wide open for an ult , but usually right after that and a bit more damage he'll happen to knock me down long enough to awaken. If he isnt dashing with it alot with susano'o then I just proceed to shit on him with iron sand , or swarm him with puppets as soon as i get a chance.



Tobi, Minato, Lee, & Gai pwn the diarrhea out of him


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 27, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> It's actually called *JIDANDAAAAAAA*
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao but really, I'm surprised that you've noticed things like that. My favourite place is the Training Field, especially with water-users like Kisame. It feels so natural to use their jutsu when on the lake



Yeah I kinda wish Tenten's ougi would have 1) chains flying out to tie up the opponent instead of the current 5 spiked balls wearing him/ her down AND 2) having Jidanda's spikes reveal that they are filled with Explosive tags before the large ball going BOOM!!!! That would have made the anime episode look more canon and given Tenten like 2 more seconds for her ougi. LOL

well I haven't played the game for a while due to work and connection issues. Initially I played against COM for a while and got to notice how different characters' moves look better at certain stages. Kinda lame maybe, but really C2C has spent a lot of effort making the game visually and aurally quite outstanding. Jidanda looks epic in many stages because we are given an aerial view before it comes slamming down, so backgrounds like the BEAUTIFUL blue sky at the Grassy Plains are reAlly nice to look at. 

On the other hand it seems like online has kinda gotten more meh than before? I had a few good matches, but Omg it's still Rasengans and ougis(S Naruto, Minato), Gatsuga Gatsuga Gatsuga!!!, Detonating Flower spam, Kirin Kirin fireball fireball Kirin kirin, M Sharingan M Sharingan grab grab M Sharingan, Amateratsu Amateratsu Amateratsu and Iron Sand showers (Sasori) most of the time. LOL it's so funny and frustrating at the same time. I mostly play a mixture of close to mid range but yesterday I was just having to play long range mostly.

What was more appalling was the RUNNING AROUND. I was really forced to rage quit the second time all this time by a player who ran around the stage (he/she chose Hidden Leaf Ruined) for 20 whole seconds doing NOTHING. I swear! It was so weird!!!! Then when he saw that I'd stopped trying to attack (was already preparing to rage quit) be started spamming fireballs. Zzzzzz

I guess it's really better to play Player matches but I couldn't find any yesterday. Oh well I guess playing the COM like in Storm 1 will have to suffice LOL


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 27, 2011)

Whats the best way to defend against Kyuubi naruto?


----------



## DanE (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Whats the best way to defend against Kyuubi naruto?



he is pretty easy to dodge, but you can get him from long range


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 27, 2011)

Attack him and he will always be in front of you when he KnJ's.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Yeah I kinda wish Tenten's ougi would have 1) chains flying out to tie up the opponent instead of the current 5 spiked balls wearing him/ her down AND 2) having Jidanda's spikes reveal that they are filled with Explosive tags before the large ball going BOOM!!!! That would have made the anime episode look more canon and given Tenten like 2 more seconds for her ougi. LOL
> 
> well I haven't played the game for a while due to work and connection issues. Initially I played against COM for a while and got to notice how different characters' moves look better at certain stages. Kinda lame maybe, but really C2C has spent a lot of effort making the game visually and aurally quite outstanding. Jidanda looks epic in many stages because we are given an aerial view before it comes slamming down, so backgrounds like the BEAUTIFUL blue sky at the Grassy Plains are reAlly nice to look at.
> 
> ...



Wow, you had it rough. But if you're playing beginners, give them time to get over the hype of all those characters. Later on they'll realize that everyone can dodge/use their spam against them and they'll get pwned. Then they'll realize that the hype of those characters won't get them wins later on. I love using Karin or Choji to destroy Itachis, Minatos and especially Sage Mode Narutos 

Keep trying online, sooner or later you'll get enough experience to counter those spammer nabs


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Whats the best way to defend against Kyuubi naruto?


Just dodge his Chakra and wind blasts and keep him moving, don't let him hit you though.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Whats the best way to defend against Kyuubi naruto?



Dash up to him and fight him like a pro 

I've discovered that kyuubi naruto doesn't have a good substitution rate, so having Hidan as a support would be good against this.

Usually for me, I never give my opponent the chance to awaken unless I want to get carried away, but heh


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 27, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> Wow, you had it rough. But if you're playing beginners, give them time to get over the hype of all those characters. Later on they'll realize that everyone can dodge/use their spam against them and they'll get pwned. Then they'll realize that the hype of those characters won't get them wins later on. I love using Karin or Choji to destroy Itachis, Minatos and especially Sage Mode Narutos
> 
> Keep trying online, sooner or later you'll get enough experience to counter those spammer nabs



Oh No these were NOT beginners. They were mostly Hero- ranked players, even the one who was running around the whole stage for twenty whole seconds. LOL


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 27, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh No these were NOT beginners. They were mostly Hero- ranked players, even the one who was running around the whole stage for twenty whole seconds. LOL



Wow, really?  LMAO. That's really sad to see... I really facepalm when I fight such pathetic people like this with the title "Hero" 

I usually quit against people like that too... They're not worth my time and they don't deserve their 'wins'


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea, they live to win. If I start a fight and they just start jumping around holding guard and throwing, I just quit out.


----------



## G (Mar 28, 2011)

I had fun yesterday.. Some Tobi player ragequitted because i used Tentens ougi right after substituting out of his grab... 2 times.


----------



## G (Mar 28, 2011)

Btw anyone wanna battle against me? My ranks great sage and i mainly use Sai Neji and Ino.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, they live to win. If I start a fight and they just start jumping around holding guard and throwing, I just quit out.



OMG You Re referring to the Sasori users right!???


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

I wonder why puppet users only use Sasori.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 28, 2011)

Think it's due to the Iron Sand chakra shuriken spam, especially when they can do it while they are running around and their puppet can be spamming it out of the freaking screen. That's something that shouldn't even be allowed!

But then again There are so many things that should be fixed with this game lol

I just fought this Hero-ranked Lee player who used only Guy as his support. A lot of running around calling out for Guy only 4 times before he could pull out his team ougi after a strike back with a bomb ball. He didn't even hit me once on his own I think. I have never seen a player able to be able to pull a team ougi that fast, quite a shocking experience cuz I didn't even realise it could be done


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2011)

Sasori is my main like ive brought up a few times already and honestly I have more trouble fighting Chiyo than another Sasori. Also the best way to beat them is knowing how to use them right . I'll have to try and make some time to have a few matches for you all on the 360 , this Sasori hate makes me  I have to do him justice.


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 28, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Think it's due to the Iron Sand chakra shuriken spam, especially when they can do it while they are running around and their puppet can be spamming it out of the freaking screen. That's something that shouldn't even be allowed!
> 
> But then again There are so many things that should be fixed with this game lol
> 
> I just fought this Hero-ranked Lee player who used only Guy as his support. A lot of running around calling out for Guy only 4 times before he could pull out his team ougi after a strike back with a bomb ball. He didn't even hit me once on his own I think. I have never seen a player able to be able to pull a team ougi that fast, quite a shocking experience cuz I didn't even realise it could be done



This happens a lot when you begin to fight more Heroes. People always underestimate side-weapons but you should take the mseriously when they have a bomb balls or explosive tags. They'll use that to get you flying in the air ready to do an u2 or u3.. I always wait until they mis-use it to go on the offensive 

As for quick u3 (team ougi), that's usually has it goes when  you have 1 support. From the lack on team quantity, they make their team gauge go up faster.. I find it as a disadvantage though, cause I don't rely on ougi's to pwn Heroes


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 28, 2011)

How come Sasori's iron sand doesn't poison in the game? 

Seriously CC2 needs to give out some special effects/abilities to every character instead of only a few, it's ridiculous that quite a few characters get left behind with little to reduced unique attacks compared to the Ultimate Ninja PS2 games.

Kakashi?
Gaara?
Choji?
Kiba?
Ino?

A lot of them have lost their unique Ougis and Ninjutsus for stuff that's pretty damn tame.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaara should've had the Shukaku as his awakening, I don't care if it makes no sense.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 28, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> If its your average Itachi player then i'll ok that lol.
> 
> Everytime I fight Itachi I usually wreck his ass, especially the players that love to use his crow clone tilt alot. He's always left wide open for an ult , but usually right after that and a bit more damage he'll happen to knock me down long enough to awaken. If he isnt dashing with it alot with susano'o then I just proceed to shit on him with iron sand , or swarm him with puppets as soon as i get a chance.



yeah, they were same-level players (special jounin leader). I've found out that Minato is much better than Naruto to spam Rasengan on people lol. Besides, he's a lot faster to dodge attacks. as support I usually went with Kakashi and Yamato when using Naruto (which makes "special jutsu development team"). When using Minato, I use Sasuke "Taka" instead of Kakashi (his chidori is like a guided missile lol) and Kakuzu instead of Yamato (his flames are a bit more accurate then Yamatos wood style), but I'm still looking for a good defensive support character...


----------



## Detoxified (Mar 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> How come Sasori's iron sand doesn't poison in the game?
> 
> Seriously CC2 needs to give out some special effects/abilities to every character instead of only a few, it's ridiculous that quite a few characters get left behind with little to reduced unique attacks compared to the Ultimate Ninja PS2 games.
> 
> ...



I agree... There was a lot of potential for Gaara, Kakashi, and Kiba's awakening, but they completely ignored that 



Ƶ Kira said:


> Gaara should've had the Shukaku as his awakening, I don't care if it makes no sense.



This would be a pwn idea, but remember that Shukaku was extracted from Gaara at this time 

His ninjutsu is shit though... takes way too long and isn't very guided.



Daftvirgin said:


> yeah, they were same-level players (special jounin leader). I've found out that Minato is much better than Naruto to spam Rasengan on people lol. Besides, he's a lot faster to dodge attacks. as support I usually went with Kakashi and Yamato when using Naruto (which makes "special jutsu development team"). When using Minato, I use Sasuke "Taka" instead of Kakashi (his chidori is like a guided missile lol) and Kakuzu instead of Yamato (his flames are a bit more accurate then Yamatos wood style), but I'm still looking for a good defensive support character...



Best defense/attack duo: Pein & hidan. Hidan works on all close-range opponents, but I wouldn't suggest him against long-range.

As for Pein, I always... always use him against pros. He blocks all physical ougis, and all team ougis. He's a life-savor when your facing those biatches who get you flying in the air with their attack-support then team ougi


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Detoxified said:


> This would be a pwn idea, but remember that Shukaku was extracted from Gaara at this time


Not exactly, you play him during the first arc of the series, and at that point he point has his Bijuu, he only has it removed later on, I think it would've been acceptable because you only use him fighting Deidara during the Story Mode and it wouldn't really contradict the story.

Just saying.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Not exactly, you play him during the first arc of the series, and at that point he point has his Bijuu, he only has it removed later on, I think it would've been acceptable because you only use him fighting Deidara during the Story Mode and it wouldn't really contradict the story.
> 
> Just saying.



This is Detox btw. Biatches decided to ban me 

But that you're actually right, haha. That's a pwn idea and would have been a pwn awakening, I hope they do it if they make a 3rd one


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 28, 2011)

"Taste my flat hooks"
That Bee.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This is Detox btw. Biatches decided to ban me


A perma?

So you're dupe?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> A perma?
> 
> So you're dupe?



Apparently  

Didn't like my other names so made new a account

Not my fault there isnt a delete function or the name change forum is very visible


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Apparently
> 
> Didn't like my other names so made new a account
> 
> Not my fault there isnt a delete function or the name change forum is very visible


Bro, if they find out, their ban this one right off the bat.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Bro, if they find out, their ban this one right off the bat.



It's funny though... they said they perma ban alts and main gets 1 week ban, but they banned my perm? thats just not right


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's funny though... they said they perma ban alts and main gets 1 week ban, but they banned my perm? thats just not right


I'd be careful if I was you.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I'd be careful if I was you.



What else could they do, I joined like, 3 weeks ago and have made no history on this forum 

But heh, on to another matter..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 28, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> OMG You Re referring to the Sasori users right!???



Referring to anybody who does it.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Referring to anybody who does it.



If they throw kunai I'll just pwn them, but if they continuously run to the edge of the screen waiting for time to determine the winner, I just leave.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 28, 2011)

The character I see do it the most is Kakashi.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

I always see Nine-tail Rasengan Naruto's and Chidori True Spear Sasuke's doing it. They wait until you chakra dash so they use their ougi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just don't dash when they have enough chakra to do an ougi.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2011)

Of course I know that, in fact I purposely back-dash so they use their ougi, then I use mine and its a success, always works


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 29, 2011)

Well player matches are supposed to be more fun and less stressful but I hear that even those can become pretty spammy... I played with this guy for almost an hour and all he was doing was spamming ougis again and again and again. Based on his BP he must be a newcomer to the scene and I'm wondering why he's just spamming ougis and jutsus and spamming both supports at once without studying the opponent. Not sure if that's cuz he's faced such similar players in the Ranked matches. 

And I sawa Hero-ranked player with a 8/10 D/C Frequency for the first time ever! LOL! Wow!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Been maining Killer Bee lately, He's a beast.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Juugo and Suigetsu are all kinds of fun to use. I tend to pick them every now and then after a few rematches. 

Since its no _secret_ on who my 1# main is , the other mains are Kabuto , Konan , and Tobi.

Come at me bro


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Well player matches are supposed to be more fun and less stressful but I hear that even those can become pretty spammy... I played with this guy for almost an hour and all he was doing was spamming ougis again and again and again. Based on his BP he must be a newcomer to the scene and I'm wondering why he's just spamming ougis and jutsus and spamming both supports at once without studying the opponent. Not sure if that's cuz he's faced such similar players in the Ranked matches.
> 
> And I sawa Hero-ranked player with a 8/10 D/C Frequency for the first time ever! LOL! Wow!



Yeah.. new players like to do that randomly... I love seeing them in Ranked Matches 

and LOL at 8/10 D/C Frequency 


Ma mains are Tobi and Jiraiya, trying to add Yamato up there


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, even player matches are dull.


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

This game is no fun anymore online , people try too hard.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 29, 2011)

And bitch when they lose.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate when people do that.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I hate when people do that.





Sry , sry bout that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



...


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

that is gross man


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

I love how on topic this thread is.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



  **


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah lets cut this BS and get to the important stuff

I wasnt Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm 3 to be the last game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone pop in Ninja Storm 1 and see how much more fast pace and awesome it is.


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everyone pop in Ninja Storm 1 and see how much more fast pace and awesome it is.



I cant find it anywhere where I live


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ultimate Ninja Storm 4, Virtual Reality.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I cant find it anywhere where I live



Amazon.


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Ultimate Ninja Storm 4, Virtual Reality.



Lol I just imagine the millions of perverts doing gay shit on the game


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 29, 2011)

Storm 3 in 3D!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol I just imagine the millions of perverts doing gay shit on the game




Best part is, there's no limit to how many characters there are on the screen.

Rasengans, Rasengans everywhere.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

They should have you have to do button combos to pull off jutsu's. 

Like press triangle and then key in the button sequence for what jutsu you want.


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Storm 3 in 3D!



Mizukage in 3D 

Orochimaru in 3D


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They should have you have to do button combos to pull off jutsu's.
> 
> Like press triangle and then key in the button sequence for what jutsu you want.



Yeah, they should have made jutsus harder to use to make the fights more realistic, also the damn KNJ fix the damn KNJ, make it so you can only substitute if you time it correctly


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

And chakra dash.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They should have you have to do button combos to pull off jutsu's.
> 
> Like press triangle and then key in the button sequence for what jutsu you want.



Ho shit that's an amazing idea 

And I must say I tried UNS 1 the other day... maybe I'm too used to the 2nd one but I prefer the latter... It's more pace-paced


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> And chakra dash.



actually what did they did right really?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Mizukage in 3D
> 
> Orochimaru in 3D



How will you know if Orochimaru will be in 3D?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Need more then one normal jutsu and ultimate usable in a single battle, should be able to use multiple ones.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> actually what did they did right really?



You bounce off your opponent when you dash into their block Ninja storm 2.

Which is pretty much like not allowing fighting in a fighting game


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait for Onoki


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone one the Gamefaqs Boards was asking about the cinematic aspects of the game, and what our favourite combos/ tilts/ jutsus etc were, with regard to the art and visuals and not really focusing on the gameplay and tactics etc. Well I went REALLY overboard... just wanna share my views here 


*Spoiler*: __ 





COMBOS

1) obvious bias towards Tenten: I love her left/ right Square combo
due to the five explosive kunais flying out and tracking an airborne,
running or non- blocking opponent. It's especially devastating when
the opponent has no chakra left to KNJ and no supports at the moment
and he/ she is up close right in front of Tenten and all five explode
at once and send him/ her flying away. Her neutral combo ending with
Fuma Shurikens and her down combo ending with a spiked ball to the
opponent's face is also darn cool especially when they all have Strike
Back properties. Her air combo is so useful because even if she is hit
by kunai or shurikens she can remain in the air and even 'flies up'
higher and higher, preventing major damage ( with proper KnJ)

Cinematically she has the BEST looking flips and twists as she carries
out her combos compared to the other Range characters. Seriously just
go try her out and see how her whole body moves as her giant scroll
unfolds, flaps and sends out all those sharp pointy objects to pierce
and knock the opponent flat! CC2 must have spent tons of time on these
aspects of the character for which I'm really thankful!

2) asuma's down O combo, with that wicked uppercut simply because it
is epic to see the opponent's scrunched up face in painful agony.
Pretty humiliating and props to CC2 for having to draw that extra
facial expression for every single character just for this move!
Basically I think Asuma may be one of the most overlooked and
underrated characters in the game. I'm not really a big fan of his in
the series at first, but this game has changed my mind!

3) Sasuke and Itachi's combos are pretty awesome to watch as well as
they are quick, cutting (with his sword) and often end in a great way,
like the one that ends with a fireball.

4) Ino's left/ right O combo because of that spinning bird kick move.
Really great to watch simply cuz I love Chun Li. 

5) Pain's combos are great to look at as well due to the variety. His
up O combo is especially beastly.

6) Shikamaru's combo that ends with an explosive kunai is great fun as
well as he combos so many melée and shadow moves into his reportoire.

Honourable Mentions: Yamato, Juugo, Chouji, Deidara, Kakuzu, Neji/ Hinata,
Orochimaru, Tobi

AIR COMBOS

1) I love Tenten's spinning Machete Strike, especially when I'm able
to connect with her ground based Machete Dance into a 12 hit combo.

2) Neji's fast and furious hits end in an airborne Kaiten ball. Epic!

3) Lee's flurry of kicks in the air are a marvel to watch, proof of
his speedy taijitsu moves!

4) Sage Naruto's air combo is beastly as well especially with his
clones in play and they Rasengan you down twice back onto the ground.

5) Ino's air combo is pretty to look at, especially that drop kick at
the end. They hit fast and furious and are testament to her great
agility in the game.

6) Gaara's aerial Sand waves are quite cool, especially the end with
that sandy hand slamming the opponent down, just like Chouji's combo
ending with the grab and slam.

Honourable Mentions: Konan, Pain, Kiba, Sasuke, Sai

GRABS

 1) No fight - Ino's Shintensen No Jutsu is easily the best looking
and effective grab in the game. I love it because it follows a manga
move, and you get to see male opponents especially the big manly ones
like Pain and Kakuzu do that twirl before two explosive kunai send
them flying off.

2) Lee and Guy kicking the opponent into the air and following that
with Omato Rengei is also darn cool to look at.

3) Neji's Air Palm thrusts are quick, forceful and brutal all at the
same time. I love it especially when he does this move in a stage with
a cinematically scenic view, like the Forest stages.

4) Pain's grab move is totally awesome too as it follows so closely to
the manga/ anime and CC2 really bothers to try incorporating as many
feats for the characters as possible. Eerily demonic and beautiful.

5) Kakuzu and Juugo's  grabs sends a jolt up my spine almost every
time I'm at the receiving end as their is just so far and great.
scary!

6) Yamato trapping the opponent in a wooden crate before sending his
explosive kunai to blow it up is really cool.

Honourable Mentions: Sage Naruto, Deidara, Sakura, Sasuke, Hidan,
Tenten, Itachi, Asuma, Shikamaru, Chiyo, Temari, Minato, Killer Bee,
Karin, Suigetsu, Kabuto, Sai ... (most of the grab moves are really
cool! We can see that CC2 really tried to make them unique to the
character)

TILTS

1) Karin's double heel kick, Sakura's rush and bang, and Ino's
dreadful slide are all epic and a show of these characters speed and/
strength in the game.

2) Chouji's tilt spinning move - a showcase of how his Meat Tank move
can knock you out!

3) Yamato's wood (sounds corny and wrong ) extending and pushing the
opponent back is really fun to look at as well!

4) Love Tenten's staff combo because it reminds me of my favorite TV
character ever - Gabrielle in Xena: Warrior Princess. It's a great
showcase of her taijitsu prowess as well and the backhand smash at the
end is quite impactful. As mentioned by OP, it is a actually a very
believable move, realistically portrayed!

5) Itachi's crow genjutsu move - so cool to look at despite it being
overly used by online players

6) Konan's conical paper shower is also a move that hides its
deadliness behind beauty and grace!!!

Honourable Mentions: Sage Naruto, Hidan, Asuma, Tsunade, Temari

JUTSUS

1) This goes to the Hyuuga Clan, especially Hinata. While Neji's
Kaiten also provides great offensive and defensive capabilities of
blowing the opponent far away, and is also really cool to look at,
Hinata's Jutsu in itself behind 64 Hit combo speaks volumes of its
Epicness. Really, if you look closely and see her spinning her arms
within that blue chakra sphere ... Really quite awesome as she shouts
out her move in that sweet, melodious voice.

2) Rasengan/ R Barrages/ Chidori/ Raikiri - though I hate how players
abuse these moves online (well even the COM does it too) the short
close up cut scenes of Minato, Naruto (Sage), Taka Sasuke, Jiraiya
(that sneer of his!) and Kakashi make them quite fun at times. Really
like the forceful way of Minato and Sage Naruto slam balls of energy
from both their palms into the opponent's body.

3) Pain's SHINRA TENSEI!!!!!! is made more epic simply to the voice as
the spherical energy envelopes his body. Chills down the spine when i
first heard it!

4) Konan's Shigani No Mai - another example of how good voice acting
can make a move great. It's her low auto voice belies the force of
paper cuts as the paper surrounds the opponent's body in a whirl!

5) kiba's Gatsuga is just so painful to watch as he and Akamaru spins
at their opponent and slams against them with such force!!!

6) i thought I shouldn't put Tenten's Jutsu here as im clearly biased,
but on reflection I must say her five spheres of exploding kunai do
deserve a mention simply because it's REALLY satisfying to see your
opponent get blown up by the detonating spheres not once, not twice,
but three times. If both supports are summoned at that point as well,
ALL FIVE spheres can be detonated and send them up into the air -
happened to me once in an online Ranked match. It's just great to see
the opponent get blown into the air come back down and get blown up
almost immediately again due to the position of the sphere. It's also
a great way of punishing spammers of the rush- in nature like Naruto,
Killer Bee, Taka Sasuke, Minato...

Honourable Mentions: Kankuro, Sasuke's fiery dragon flames, Suigetsu,
Karin, Kisame

OUGIS (on their own)

1) Sasuke's Kirin: although I hate people spamming this move over and
over again in a single match, it's aesthetically pleasing to see the
electrifying effects of the Lightning Dragon against a black night
background.

2) Gaara's Sand twisting upwards from the ground and entrapping the
opponent within a sand sphere. Yamato's ougi has a similar concept and
is really cool to look at as well!

3) Kakuzu: it's just so damn awesome to see the combination of the
five elements blasting upwards at the airborne opponent.

4) Neji's numerous strikes and the way he moves so quickly add a lot
of cinematic action to the scene.

5) Chiyo - her Ten puppets combo in a dramatically brutal manner, and
the way her 'Tenten' doll comes slashing down at the end with her
gigantic sabres is ... WOW.

6) Minato: Another greatly abused ougi that is cinematically very
dramatic. It's epic because of the colours and visuals - the quick
start-up with the Ball of blue energy sends you up into the air,
Minato follows this with his sai daggers slicing at the opponent and
he teleports so quickly to him/ her and sends him/ her hurling back to
the ground with yet another spiralling ball of blue light!!!!

Honourable Mentions: Guy, Lee, Konan, Kiba, Sasori, Sai, Kankuro

OUGIS (team ougis Part 3) - these ougis may not look as spectacular
own their own (or already do) but when they come as the third final
move of a Team Ougi, that extra one second scene of the character
makes it more impressive for various reasons:

1) Tenten - her mischievous look as she says 'Get ready!' before
launching herself into the air steals this. That, and the fact that
her Gigantic Iron Ball ougi REALLY looks amazing in the right
background (I mentioned a few days back that the stage and cinematic
aspect of it is important) - whether it's the golden evening rays of
the setting sun, the bright blue sky, the spiralling epicness of steel
pipes behind, or against the doomsday scene of the stormy grey sky,
the tiny figure of Tenten with her scroll spinning upwards
transforming and her wielding that Jidanda Ball of Doom is so, so cool!!!!

2) Temari's Tornado Drop as the third move has a similar feel and her
ougi looks better in brightly lit scenes/ stages somehow.

3) Itachi - that one second of him with his Sharingan eyes blazing as
his whole body is enveloped by fiery flames.

4) Pain - all Pain bodies Assemble!!!!!! before launching into a
really awesome hit and run combo!

5) Hinata/ Neji - BYAKUGAN!!! Especially for the former, when she goes
'Here I go!' and that fierce, determined look on her face as she
strikes the opponent ending her attack with her Lion Fist move...
Sweet.

6) Karin - the look on her face is DARN funny, and we don't have to
watch that slow and awkward start-up for her normal ougi!

Honourable Mentions: Juugo, Deidara, Gaara

SUPPORTS
- though these are basically Jutsus, they somehow have a different
feel to them when they are used as supports instead of a chosen
character's special move.

1) Tsunade/ Sakura: especially for the former when you summon her from
the air - she slams her leg onto the ground and causes an explosion of
rocks. As a normal Jutsu it's not as impressive as the rest, but as a
support it's really cool due to its sudden appearance and its
usefulness, sending the opponent up into the air and leaving him/ her
vulnerable for more devastating attacks. And when you use both Master
and Student together as supports and summon them in quick succession,
the opponent gets ricocheted into the air even more, thus allowing you
to do more damage (eg setting up Tenten's explosive kunai flying
towards him/ her at the end of her combo)

2) Itachi and Sasuke - their fireballs are beautiful yet deadly and
from the air, they can be quite unexpected and unblockable if the
opponent is caught unawares.

3) Tobi - while it may not be easy to catch an opponent in an actual
match with his Jutsu, Tobi's move works wonders as a support, throwing
opponents off-guard. He's just fun to look at with his silly antics
after he deposits his bombs from underground.

4) Asuma/ Yamato: One has detonating cigarette ash, the other sends
blocks of wood slamming you to seventh heaven. Same effects, very
useful.

5) Orochimaru: as a Jutsu, his start- up may be too slow and obvious,
but as a support, his ability to catch opponents off-guard  in the
middle of their combos is useful. That, and it's just devilishly cool
to see the giant snake transform back into smaller ones which then
form Orochimaru's body. Creepy, with a capital C!

6) Gaara/ Sai: one sends a barrage of sand, the other sends his ink
paintings to knock the opponent down. Effective and cool to look at.

Honourable Mentions: Neji/ Hinata, Tenten, Kakuzu, Karin, Ino, Chiyo

SUPPORTS (Strike Back Attack)
These characters, some with kicks and punches, others with their
weapons, appear in the air and strike the opponent back down in a
cooler way than the rest.

Tenten, Suigetsu, Kisame, Hidan, Temari, Sasuke - weapons!

Neji, Gaara - signature moves Kaiten and Sand

Ino, Kiba, Hinata - Drop Kicks, Air Palm Strike

SUPPORTS (Balanced Chakra Shuriken Shower)
These characters have different and mostly more effective chakra
shuriken showers capabilities, adding on to the damage.

1) Sasuke/ Itachi: the stupendous amount of blue shurikens that fly
out so fast and furious are amazing to look at, and if you have BOTH
these characters together for a shuriken shower, chances are you can
prevent characters from Awakening, especially those with giant
transformations. Really effective.

2) Gaara - great knock down capabilities which can start Strike Back
with his Sand Shower. Sasori, with his Iron Sand, is similar.

3) Shikamaru - similar to Gaara and Sasori, but this time with his
explosive kunai

4) Ino - her poisonous flowers add a psychological effect especially
with the purple warning above the opponent's head

5) Kankuro - same as Ino, his poison really comes out fast and unexpectedly

6) Sai/ Konan/ Deidara - great zoning properties, all with 'bird-like'
flying abilities to follow the opponent - ink, paper origami, clay
bombs!

Honourable Mentions: Pain, Chiyo, Minato

TEAM OUGI SUPPORT 1
These characters, using their signature moves, launch the opponent
into the air for a devastating combo attack in a more inspiring way
than other characters:

1) Neji and his blue ball of Kaiten

2) Shino with his bugs, Gaara with his sand, Konan with her paper -
epic simy because these implements make the move look cool

3) Pain - slightly different from his Shinra Tensei, but the sound
effect of the invisible spherical force sending the opponent up is
pretty awesome

4) Kakuzu - his 'bodies' spiral around the opponent and send him/ her
into the air so effortlessly

5) Temari uses her fan to send a wall of wind blowing the opponent upwards.

6) Sage Naruto - Kage Bushin power!

Honourable Mentions: The 4 Leaf Kunoichi - Sakura, Hinata, Ino and Tenten

TEAM OUGI SUPPORT 2
These characters are mostly those with better looking aerial combos
(as described above) but now show a different angle and thus may look
more epic as they continue the team ougi with their moves:

1) Tenten's spinning Machete Dance

2) Yamato - really like the way he ends it with his hand becoming a
wooden hammer and knocking the opponent back to the ground

3) Hinata - she looks so cute spinning around in the air and striking
the opponent as if she's doing a 64 hit thing in the air. Slightly
longer than other characters'.

4) Lee/ Guy's flurry of kicks. Taijutsu masters!!!!

5) Sage Naruto's Kage Bushin clones really slam the opponent down hard
with this combo!!!

6) Gaara's aerial Sand Tsunami works really well here again

Honourable Mentions: Konan, Pain, Deidara, Ino, the puppet masters

AWAKENINGS (with more major physical transformations)

1) Kakuzu: really the scariest of all transformations. His wind and
fire elemental attacks are so great to look at, yet if you are on the
receiving end, the toughest to escape from!

2) Sasori - his hundred puppets move is really awesome and when they
work in conjunction with his fire balls... YOU BETTER RUN!

3) Itachi's Susaano: I really detest this but I have to admit it's
pretty epic looking and Amaterasu is really cool yer utterly
devastating

4) Chiyo: while Father and Mother are gone, they are replaced by her
Ten White Puppets, all scarily devastating if they come in close
contact. Her explosive kunai spam is also really amazing.

5) Tobi's transformation into Madara... Teleportation, speed
increased, body shifts, increased strength.... Gulp!

6) Sage Naruto: Kyubbi. Spams chakra blasts like mad but you have to
admit he's pretty epic in this form

Honourable Mentions: Juugo, Chouji, Konan, Lee, Guy

AWAKENINGS ( characters with less physical transformations but with
enhancement in speed and strength or a change in their moveset)

1) Temari: the sight of the whole stage being filled with a natural
calamity many typhoons and whirlwinds spinning towards you is really
quite breathtaking

2) Shikamaru: more Kage Nui moves and his shadows become more
hard-hitting and difficult to get away from. Quite cool to see the
shadows slicing the opponent up!

3) Asuma and his chakra blades are DARN scary and intimidating so
you'd better stay far far away!!!!

4) Hinata's Gentle Lion Fists are so amazing to look at simply because
when she charges in and combos into her Jutsu, she just sucks up your
chakra like no one's business. The slowed down, visually stunning
impact of seeing the spherical orb draining the opponent's chakra dry
is really very satisfying.

5) Suigetsu - you feel your mouth go dry if you are on the receiving
end of his attacks in this mode. He remains so tough and intimidating,
resistant to Strike Backs and his attacks are so difficult to KnJ away
from.

6) Tenten: perhaps biased again, but when she attacks in this form,
her weapons hit faster, harder and cause much greater damage. Their
guard breaking properties are beastly and I can take away one bar of
life in this form because opponents don't expect her attacks to be so
deadly. Her Jutsu bombs if detonated cause so much damage and if you
get caught in her air combo Mid air Machete Dance, the slowed down
spinning and cutting into the air is pretty epic. I like to end the
battle in this way if possible or necessary.

Honourable Mentions: Pain, Jiraiya, Sakura, Orochimaru, Minato

AWAKENINGS (as they transform - the WAY they go into their Awakening
mode and their quotes)

1. Sakura - the way she summons the chakra into her hands as she goes
'Here I go!' has left a lasting impression.

2. Tenten - spins around with her scroll as she announces 'I'll blow
the area off the map!'

3. Sai - 'This brush will decide the map'... So cool and yet firmly
determined as he swishes his brush across his scroll

4. Kakashi showing his Sharingan under his mask as he goes 'I'll go all out!'

5. Lee's 'Full Power of Youth!' is pretty epic as he goes into his Gates mode.

6. Gaara : 'This is the power of the Kazekage!' Nuff said!





Yeah, I still do love the game despite all the flaws...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Jesus. 
Awesome stuff.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Someone one the Gamefaqs Boards was asking about the cinematic aspects of the game, and what our favourite combos/ tilts/ jutsus etc were, with regard to the art and visuals and not really focusing on the gameplay and tactics etc. Well I went REALLY overboard... just wanna share my views here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, you are passionate about UNS2S


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

YUp I guess I am, the recent two week break from the manga probably was what made me jump back to the game with so much force and enthusiasm... LOL

I spent about two hours on that post using my iPhone lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, wow you posted that on your iPhone?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy shit... that's DEDICATION


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

She loves her Tenten.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah lying on my bed nursing a flu... Lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

Lying on my bed, extremely lazy. Lmao.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Everyone pop in Ninja Storm 1 and see how much more fast pace and awesome it is.



but....but I have xBAWX


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey. I have a PS3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have both.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

I played both. What now?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have both and only play one because..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ps3 has no 's


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

You got me.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

Dammit! My xbox harddrive broke so I bought a new one. Fortunately my ME2/ME1 saves where on my memory unit so thank god for that. I do not want to go through those games again.

Unfortunately my save for this game is gone >.>  Which means I now have to start over.

I was really considering getting 1000/1000 but there is no way in hell I'm going through that ridiculously dragged on storyline again.

I'll unlock the character by playing free play a lot. Looks like I won't get hokage naruto though


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

Screw Hokage Naruto.


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 30, 2011)

Go here if you want this game on  ok


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 30, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Screw Hokage Naruto.



S'all 'bout Yamato


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> S'all 'bout _*Sakura*_


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2011)

*I really need to start back playing this game *


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2011)

iDunk816 said:


> Go here if you want this game on  ok



Lolololololololol.

This game should never be on there.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I really need to start back playing this game *



You should, I need more people to pwn


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 31, 2011)

People should get into it, its too amazing to pass up.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolololololololol.
> 
> This game should never be on there.



Gamebattles in general.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> People should get into it, its too amazing to pass up.



Lololol this


----------



## lineartt (Mar 31, 2011)

I've wanted that game for so long..  and now that we finally got PS3..

I need to go and buy it


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

lineartt said:


> I've wanted that game for so long..  and now that we finally got PS3..
> 
> I need to go and buy it


v         v        v           v​


Aeion said:


> You should, I need more people to pwn


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ If you were on 360, I'd change your tune.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ If you were on 360, I'd change your tune.



All the magic is on PS3, ma brudda


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think not.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

It's true.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's true.



^ Preach it


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

I be trying to tell them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine how storm 2 would have looked if it was an exclusive for the 3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

The same.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Really? Storm 1 graphics looked better.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Really? Storm 1 graphics looked better.



Storm 2 graphics also look worse on the 360 compared to PS3, I've compared


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't get the chance. How are they different?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm bored, anyone want to kick my ass?

PSN: PredaconRampage


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I didn't get the chance. How are they different?



They're less detailed. It looks like a PS2 Naruto game. Less polished and less smooth... It looks like it's in mid-production 




Sephiroth said:


> I'm bored, anyone want to kick my ass?
> 
> PSN: PredaconRampage



I'll face you, 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's sharper on Ps3 and the 360 drops frames.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> It's sharper on Ps3 and the 360 drops frames.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'll face you,
> 
> PSN: Skyxen



Ok I added you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Just went a few rounds.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

Well it seems Aeion got off, so anyone else?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well it seems Aeion got off, so anyone else?



I'm not fighting now, but I sent a request for future battles.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well it seems Aeion got off, so anyone else?



Sorry, I was away, but could you add me again? I thought you were some random I pwned in battle 

I'll have to go to bed for now, but as Neo said, future battles


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm game for a match. I'm not used to playing much online so it'll be nice to face some people and gain experience.

PSN ZR69 

I'll be on for a bit right now.

Also I have a mic message me if you'd like to converse while fighting. lol I gotta get up for that sucker.


----------



## G (Apr 1, 2011)

Some dude got a shocking footage of a rasengan spammer.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AITb2S-yiQg&feature=player_embedded#at=194[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jesus Christ, that guy was amazingly bad LOL


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Really? Storm 1 graphics looked better.


Not really. I've said it once and I'll say it again, UNS1 was a multiplatform development effort on an exclusive game.

The 360 version shows a slight drop in resolution, and the frame-rate is pretty much the same.


Aeion said:


> They're less detailed. It looks like a PS2 Naruto game. Less polished and less smooth... It looks like it's in mid-production



CC2 can pull off some amazing visuals on the art/animation side of things, but on the technical side they're just proficient enough to get by.

The long load times and the massive 5GB mandatory install on the PS3 shows CC2 isn't pulling off anything special that Sony's 1st party efforts (and 3rd parties) haven't been already able to accomplish, and more.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> Some dude got a shocking footage of a rasengan spammer.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AITb2S-yiQg&feature=player_embedded#at=194[/YOUTUBE]



FlyBoyKhi could have finished that match in under a minute if he chose the right character. Itachi isnt a good char to fight naruto.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

What? Itachi is PERFECT to fight Naruto. Rasengan? Then Ougi him! Easy, very easy.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

He can use more Rasengans then you can fire up an Ougi.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> He can use more Rasengans then you can fire up an Ougi.



This, in fact... NARUTO is the best person to fight ITACHI, it's the other way around. If you want to fight spammers, fight fire with fire. It may not go by your morals, but it works the best and saves you're pathetic time


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Madara is a good one too, if used correctly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

Both of those guys sucked ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Madara? Fuck no.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

No, talking about the video.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> FlyBoyKhi could have finished that match in under a minute if he chose the right character. Itachi isnt a good char to fight naruto.



Excuse me? 
Itachi is the best against a Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> No, talking about the video.


Oh, I'm sorry Bro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, anybody want to kick my ass today?

PSN: PredaconRampage


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Excuse me?
> Itachi is the best against a Naruto.



Jeez, am I the only one who knows how to defeat Itachi?

Face me, you be Itachi, I'll be Naruto and let's see how this goes 



Sephiroth said:


> Well, anybody want to kick my ass today?
> 
> PSN: PredaconRampage



I'll face you for a bit, you already added me


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Jeez, am I the only one who knows how to defeat Itachi?
> 
> Face me, you be Itachi, I'll be Naruto and let's see how this goes


I meant against a SM, or Hokage. Your main will work against a Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I meant against a SM, or Hokage. Your main will work against a Naruto.



Oh, pfft. You're right then. SM/Hokage Naruto are both terrible. 

If used correctly, Nine-Tailed Rasengan Naruto could defeat Itachi. But actually, it's a 50-50 chance with either character if the players are both highly experienced.. 

EDIT: I'm bored, anyone wanna face me? 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

SM, or Hokage Naruto 
Deidara
Minato
Puppet users
Even to this day, I still mainly see these people.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> SM, or Hokage Naruto
> Deidara
> Minato
> Puppet users
> Even to this day, I still mainly see these people.



Me, I use

Yamato
Kakashi
Asuma
Kisame
Killer Bee (or I try, anyways)
9TR Naruto

I try to use the less obvious characters so people aren't too familiar what to expect, scratch the last one


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Neji
Shikamaru
Kiba
Hinata
Naruto (Against puppet users)
Itachi (Against SM, or Hokage Naruto)
Ino (Against Deidara)


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> EDIT: I'm bored, anyone wanna face me?
> 
> PSN: Skyxen



Sorry back now, lets fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sorry back now, lets fight.



Alrighteh 8D

EDIT: Good match Sephiroth, you're actually very skilled for someone with your Title


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Alrighteh 8D
> 
> EDIT: Good match Sephiroth, you're actually very skilled for someone with your Title



Thanks, I haven't played much so I don't know the game very well.

Learned some interesting tricks from you though.

Good matches.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion, you kicked my ass, man.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

As soon as Ps3 gets hacked again, come at me bro.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

You won't see me coming.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aeion, you kicked my ass, man.



Nah, Neo, you put up an awesome fight


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion, I would like you fight sometime as well ^^


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Aeion, I would like you fight sometime as well ^^



How about now? 

PSN is Skyxen

I'll be waiting


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, alright but just a couple of matches because it's already too late for me


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol sure


----------



## Motochika (Apr 1, 2011)

My most common online guys.

Kakashi
Asuma
Yamamoto
Minato
Sasuke
Gai


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion, you obviously know your ways in this game but Jesus Christ man, you jump block all day!

You say I run/turtle? How CAN'T I? You simply don't attack! Just jump around until calling out Hidan or Pain! What do you expect me to do, wait and stay still LOL?

You didn't even tried one simple combo, one ninjutsu. Well, everyone has a way of playing so can't really say more than this. To bad it couldn't be more fun.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

My top, in no particular order, are

Jiraiya
Kakashi
Yamato
Tobi
... and some others

and God, StraightEdge88, stop running/turtling the entire match, you're too cautious


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

I wanna fight you guys again, I think ive fought Neo and Straight Edge before and lost terribly but ive gotten better.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Aeion, you obviously know your ways in this game but Jesus Christ man, you jump block all day!
> 
> You say I run/turtle? How CAN'T I? You simply don't attack! Just jump around until calling out Hidan or Pain! What do you expect me to do, wait and stay still LOL?
> 
> You didn't even tried one simple combo, one ninjutsu. Well, everyone has a way of playing so can't really say more than this. To bad it couldn't be more fun.



No, I jump/attack BECAUSE you turtle. What do you want me to do, run up to you so you can turtle, substitute and do an ougi on me? No thank you. You purposely run from me the whole match and use cheap tactics to use team ougis. 

If you play unfairly, I fight fire with fire and do the exact same thing. Ask Sephiroth and Neo, I play fairly with them because they play fairly as well, and we had an awesome time.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My top, in no particular order, are
> 
> Jiraiya
> Kakashi
> ...



No offense but don't make me laugh. You jump guard all match, which pretty much means you're moving without any kind of danger and waiting for me to fall into Hidan or Pain. I don't like the way I was playing as well but unfortunately you forced me into it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I wanna fight you guys again, I think ive fought Neo and Straight Edge before and lost terribly but ive gotten better.



Go ahead and add me brah, let's play some matches.

PSN: PredaconRampage

Also the characters I play

Minato
Deidara
Sasuke(Kirin)
Itachi


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No, I jump/attack BECAUSE you turtle. What do you want me to do, run up to you so you can turtle, substitute and do an ougi on me? No thank you. You purposely run from me the whole match and use cheap tactics to use team ougis.
> 
> If you play unfairly, I fight fire with fire and do the exact same thing. Ask Sephiroth and Neo, I play fairly with them because they play fairly as well, and we had an awesome time.



The first thing you did in our first match was jump block. I even tried air combos against you but for what? Jump block, jump block, jump block. Like you said, I just played fire with fire and honestly, I hated it.

If you even tried one combo on me, I pretty much guarantee you that I wouldn't Ougi you from the back because.....it's a freaking Player Match and I playing for fun. So yeah, I did turtle and run but only because you only jump block.

Not saying you only play that way but in 3 matches, that's pretty much what you did.


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Go ahead and add me brah, let's play some matches.
> 
> PSN: PredaconRampage
> 
> ...



sure I cant play right now, my brother got to the ps3 before me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> sure I cant play right now, my brother got to the ps3 before me.



Okay, just tell me when.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> No offense but don't make me laugh. You jump guard all match, which pretty much means you're moving without any kind of danger and waiting for me to fall into Hidan or Pain. I don't like the way I was playing as well but unfortunately you forced me into it.



As I said, if you want I could give you proof against you. Ask Sephiroth how I played. Ask Neo. As them both if I jump guarded in any of the matches I faced with them. They'll say no. Because they weren't being annoying and doing dumb strategies on the battlefield. 

I alright told you. You be cheap. I be cheap as well. You're only complaining about me mirroring you're tactics.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> The first thing you did in our first match was jump block. I even tried air combos against you but for what? Jump block, jump block, jump block. Like you said, I just played fire with fire and honestly, I hated it.
> 
> If you even tried one combo on me, I pretty much guarantee you that I wouldn't Ougi you from the back because.....it's a freaking Player Match and I playing for fun. So yeah, I did turtle and run but only because you only jump block.
> 
> Not saying you only play that way but in 3 matches, that's pretty much what you did.






That's how I start off. I don't just mindlessly chakra dash like an idiot to get raped. The first few seconds I analyze how my opponent plays, then I act upon that.

And through that, all I saw you doing was turtling/running, so yes, I stuck to my jump guard strategy.

EDIT: My apologies for the double post


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> As I said, if you want I could give you proof against you. Ask Sephiroth how I played. Ask Neo. As them both if I jump guarded in any of the matches I faced with them. They'll say no. Because they weren't being annoying and doing dumb strategies on the battlefield.
> 
> I alright told you. You be cheap. I be cheap as well. You're only complaining about me mirroring you're tactics.



Again, no offense but I couldn't care less about what others say. I'm speaking from what I saw.

You didn't mirror anything because whatever I did there is known to everyone who plays this game. Also, what interest do I have on being "cheap" in a Player Match? Really? I wasn't winning anything with this, just a good time.

If you want to continue to make me sound like a cheap player, go ahead my friend but please, do not sound like you were playing fairly too. Everyone has a right to play in which way they prefer but, and although you won't admit it, I was the only one who tried Ninjutsus or combos. I was the only one who tried to reach you without falling into a trap. Yes because you say you "know my tactics" but you didn't show anything other than jump block, wait for support to use Ougi, use paper bomb, etc.

Dude, face it we both didn't play fairly and I already said that I DID turtle and run because I couldn't get near you with all the jump block.

If you even tried one little combo, I would do the exact same thing and we could have a great match.


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

Why don't you guys have another player match without being cheap


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm all for it. I have no problems and I sure as hell don't want to create any "war" with anyone.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Again, no offense but I couldn't care less about what others say. I'm speaking from what I saw.
> 
> You didn't mirror anything because whatever I did there is known to everyone who plays this game. Also, what interest do I have on being "cheap" in a Player Match? Really? I wasn't winning anything with this, just a good time.
> 
> ...



Everyone's the hero of their own story, hm? Of course you tried ninjutsu, of course you tried combos. That's why I saw nothing but you backing away from me or turtling. Yes I know you admitted that, but if you're going to be ignorant and not give a damn on what I say then there's no point even mentioning that

The only time you attacked was call support then chakra dash, which is the lowest thing any player could do. That or throw a status affect tag then team ougi.

Of COURSE I jump guarded the whole match. You did nothing but turtle goddammit. Why do I have to repeat myself?

I know how I play and I know the tactics/methods I use to fight an honourable players. Now, I know you're not aware of this, I don't expect you to, but don't come to me telling me I wasnt mirroring your moves because that's all I was doing the whole match.

You can go ahead and argue against everything I just said, there's nothing more I have to say about that, or else I'd sound like a broken record player.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Everyone's the hero of their own story, hm? Of course you tried ninjutsu, of course you tried combos. That's why I saw nothing but you backing away from me or turtling. Yes I know you admitted that, but if you're going to be ignorant and not give a damn on what I say then there's no point even mentioning that
> 
> The only time you attacked was call support then chakra dash, which is the lowest thing any player could do. That or through a status affect tag then team ougi.
> 
> ...




Well, if you're as agressive as this, then yeah, I won't respond to it.

One thing is to discuss, which normally has two sides of the story, the other is trying to sound almighty which there is no need to.

And please, don't call me ignorant because I'm sure I never did such a thing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

You guys mad.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, I'm not .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, if you're as agressive as this, then yeah, I won't respond to it.
> 
> One thing is to discuss, which normally has two sides of the story, the other is trying to sound almighty which there is no need to.
> 
> *And please, don't call me ignorant because I'm sure I never did such a thing*.





StraightEdge88 said:


> Again, no offense but *I couldn't care less about what others say.* I'm speaking from what I saw.
> 
> You didn't mirror anything because whatever I did there is known to everyone who plays this game. Also, what interest do I have on being "cheap" in a Player Match? Really? I wasn't winning anything with this, just a good time.
> 
> ...




...


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

You do jump guard quite a bit, but isn't that normal?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ...



Well that one was cool......except the fact that I was mentioning the two guys you said that played you and told you were fair. You know, the guys that you said I should ask them about your fighting style.

Btw, no disrepect for any of them. Just stated that I was refering to what I saw, from my personal experience.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

Who jumps and holds guard, That shit *is* cheap bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You do jump guard quite a bit, but isn't that normal?



When I'm getting mass-attacked by chakra dash and supports, yes, I do jump guard a bit to be cautious



StraightEdge88 said:


> Well that one was cool......except the fact that I was mentioning the two guys you said that played you and told you were fair. You know, the guys that you said I should ask them about your fighting style.
> 
> Btw, no disrepect for any of them. Just stated that I was refering to what I saw, from my personal experience.



Well what you saw wasn't my true expertise, and I know I could say the same for you.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, thank you.

Again, if you ever want to fight again, it would be my pleasure. I know BOTH of us can do much better than this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Well anyone else want to play some games before I get off?


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

What is turtle? I really don't know


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> What is turtle? I really don't know



Guarding and waiting for the enemy to make a mistake.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> What is turtle? I really don't know



Holding block while jumping around.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, thank you.
> 
> Again, if you ever want to fight again, it would be my pleasure. I know BOTH of us can do much better than this.



Lol, that's true. We both just go off on the wrong page.. Unfortunately I have to go for now, but I do look forward for our next, true match.



Spiderman said:


> What is turtle? I really don't know



Turtling is rapidly pressing R2 / L2 to attempt to substitute almost everything, basically.


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holding block while jumping around.



Oh so that's what it's called, I think is cheap and boring

Oh wait I got 3 diferent responses what is it then


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Guarding and waiting for the enemy to make a mistake.





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holding block while jumping around.



Good tries, though


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh so that's what it's called, I think is cheap and boring



Yea, when people start doing it at the start of a fight I just quit and don't waste my time.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, that's true. We both just go off on the wrong page.. Unfortunately I have to go for now, but I do look forward for our next, true match.



True that. If you still have my PSN, just say something or a friend request.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Good tries, though



Well mine was in a general to all fighting games.

I like to use Sasuke(Kirin) against turbo controllers/turtles.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well mine was in a general to all fighting games.
> 
> I like to use Sasuke(Kirin) against turbo controllers/turtles.



Nothing really counters turtling. The best thing to do is wait until they run out of chakra from the constant substitutions, then melee them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nothing really counters turtling. The best thing to do is wait until they run out of chakra from the constant substitutions, then melee them.



I just sit back use Kirin till they run out of chakra.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I just sit back use Kirin till they run out of chakra.



That'd work if it weren't for their support. If they have long-range users then constant Kirin would be tough.


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

I use Kakashi but I'm usually careless, is more fun lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That'd work if it weren't for their support. If they have long-range users then constant Kirin would be tough.



They usually aren't that bright.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> They usually aren't that bright.



You'd be surprised


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

With Kirin users I just walk to dodge the lighting


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> With Kirin users I just walk to dodge the lighting



I do sometimes as well, or try to through in my own ougi with Kakashi/Yamato if I have the chance


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I do sometimes as well, or try to through in my own ougi with Kakashi/Yamato if I have the chance



Yeah after the third lighting is dodge that's where I unleash the ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Yeah after the third lighting is dodge that's where I unleash the ougi



Yupyup, lol


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember the first time I didn't know it was more then one strike of lightning.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well anyone else want to play some games before I get off?



**


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> **


          Pervert.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Pervert.



?

**


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 1, 2011)

If anyone has the Xbox version, then welcome to add me and play. xTaka Karin


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> ?
> 
> **



"play some games" ? What kind of games did you have in mind?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a lil upset about Shikamaru, man.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> ?
> 
> **


 

**


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> **



Some noob spammer that chakra dashes him then uses his ougi. It's annoying.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

He didn't beat with no one else.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazing is the fact that I main Shikamaru but never, ever did the old Dash+Ougi.

Don't know why but I simply can't see me doing it


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 2, 2011)

I've seen some gameplay vids and It looks cool. Now if I only had a PS3


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

All characters are good, I'd even say that about Sasori. But when people abuse their abilities and use them in cheap ways... they give that character a bad name


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

I know right. I love Shikamaru so much, that he is my second main. But never, have I encountered someone who spam explosive kunai, & the old trick.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> I've seen some gameplay vids and It looks cool. Now if I only had a PS3


You'd be wasting money on this.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I know right. I love Shikamaru so much, that he is my second main. But never, have I encountered someone who spam explosive kunai, & the old trick.



Lol, exactly. And every time I beat he, he claimed that I was cheating. 



Skywalker said:


> You'd be wasting money on this.



Someone isn't very good


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Someone isn't very good


This game is shit and we both know it.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This game is shit and we both know it.



QFT, although it's not completely shit. Its the community that makes it shitty.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> QFT, although it's not completely shit. Its the community that makes it shitty.


That, and it just gets boring as fuck, theres nothing that really holds it together after you play it for awhile, no interesting modes really, the characters can't have different jutsu aside from like two, it's just crap.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This game is shit and we both know it.



this game aint shit, the story mode is amazing and some people fight fairly online.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That, and it just gets boring as fuck, theres  nothing that really holds it together after you play it for awhile, no  interesting modes really, the characters can't have different jutsu  aside from like two, it's just crap.




^Yes, all of the above. This game also lacks a Street Fighter-ish rank mode that forces players to choose a random character. This way it would get tons of fun online.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this game aint shit, the story mode is amazing and some people fight fairly online.


I lol'd.

Amazing story mode? Aside from the button mashing scenes, it was pretty shit, people fight fairly a dime a dozen.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, exactly. And every time I beat he, he claimed that I was cheating.


He claimed he was tired when he couldn't win anymore. 


Vyse said:


> QFT, although it's not completely shit. Its the community that makes it shitty.


This.


Spiderman said:


> this game aint shit, the story mode is amazing and some people fight fairly online.


This too.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

i personally couldn't care less about the story mode.

I'd rather have the developers completely ditch out the story mode for UNS3 and give us good gameplay instead.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

You want another Raging blast, I see.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, they could go down the DB: RB 2 road.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

RB 2 definitely took a step into the right direction.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> RB 2 definitely took a step into the right direction.


They just need to stop making DB games, period.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this game aint shit, the story mode is amazing and some people fight fairly online.



Has seen a lot, and probably enough to judge



Skywalker said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Amazing story mode? Aside from the button mashing scenes, it was pretty shit, people fight fairly a dime a dozen.



Has probably been online a couple of times and bases the whole game on that.


We can see the experience here


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Has seen a lot, and probably enough to judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll harder. 

Because I don't waste my entire day playing a Naruto game, right?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They just need to stop making DB games, period.



It's bringing them money, so RB3 will probably be the last.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Has seen a lot, and probably enough to judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take your pink Naruto glasses off and look at this game objectively.

Of course it has amazing visuals and thus also beautiful cutscenes in story mode. But aside from that, it's neither innovative nor very good at what it does. To make it clearer: A bad game with Naruto bonus.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's bringing them money, so RB3 will probably be the last.


It'll probably be just like the other two, until they actually listen to their fans and toss some new stuff in there, instead of adding crap characters, bad music, and nothing anybody really wants.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Troll harder.
> 
> Because I don't waste my entire day playing a Naruto game, right?



I dont waste my entire day playing I dont have the "thanks for your time" trophy yet but I have more than 80% and I can say that it has better story mode than most fighters which consist in you fighting until you beat the final boss.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Who would play a Naruto game all day?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He claimed he was tired when he couldn't win anymore.



Lol, I told him that dash + ougi was a bad habit and he'd get raped in the future, and he's trying to convince himself that it's a master strategy 



Skywalker said:


> Troll harder.
> 
> Because I don't waste my entire day playing a Naruto game, right?





Vyse said:


> Take your pink Naruto glasses off and look at this game objectively.
> 
> Of course it has amazing visuals and thus also beautiful cutscenes in story mode. But aside from that, it's neither innovative nor very good at what it does. To make it clearer: A bad game with Naruto bonus.



Well, we all have our likes/dislikes and have different opinions in our interests. There are millions who'll say this game is amazing, and that goes the same way for people who'll say they really hate it.

But to say this game is shit, and say it like it's a fact? Naww, man


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont waste my entire day playing I dont have the "thanks for your time" trophy yet but I have more than 80% and I can say that it has better story mode than most fighters which consist in you fighting until you beat the final boss.



And all of those fighters last longer than a Naruto game. I wonder why that is?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It'll probably be just like the other two, until they actually listen to their fans and toss some new stuff in there, instead of adding crap characters, bad music, and nothing anybody really wants.



The music in RB2 ain't all that good. And the fans wanted characters like Tarble, Dore, Salza, etc.
Damn, just from saying them names and thinking about it makes wanna watch DBZ movie #5.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I told him that dash + ougi was a bad habit and he'd get raped in the future, and he's trying to convince himself that it's a master strategy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's of course subjective.Just because I don't put 'IMO' behind every sentence, doesn't mean it's just my opinion and mine alone.

You just defamed Skywalker's opinion because he didn't play the game enough. That hit a weak spot. I platinum'ed it, and share his opinion. That's all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I told him that dash + ougi was a bad habit and he'd get raped in the future, and he's trying to convince himself that it's a master strategy :


Not a master strategy. I'll say that much. What do you think of that clan?


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> And all of those fighters last longer than a Naruto game. I wonder why that is?



last longer? in what do you mean, story?, replay value?

Anyway this game is actually very good, but they shit them self with the turtling, because if you havent notice combos look way better than jutsus and I know the developers put alot of effort in them.  So if it wasnt for that the online community would have been way better.  Actually if you want we can have a match with this rules:

1.You can only substitute ones every 10 seconds   

you will see how much fun you have.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> last longer? in what do you mean, story?, replay value?
> 
> Anyway this game is actually very good, but they shit them self with the turtling, because if you havent notice combos look way better than jutsus and I know the developers put alot of effort in them.  So if it wasnt for that the online community would have been way better.  Actually if you want we can have a match with this rules:
> 
> ...



Combos take down more health then ninjutsu, but you can't trust melee online in this game.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Combos take down more health then ninjutsu, but you can't trust melee online in this game.



yes thats why I said Substitution shit this game. you have 3 extra weapons you cant use


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> last longer? in what do you mean, story?, replay value?
> 
> Anyway this game is actually very good, but they shit them self with the turtling, because if you havent notice combos look way better than jutsus and I know the developers put alot of effort in them.  So if it wasnt for that the online community would have been way better.  Actually if you want we can have a match with this rules:
> 
> ...



Yes, I of course mean replay value.

And you see, if players have to set up their own rules how to make a game fun, it's a huge design fault and does not speak for the game. On the contrary: developers made it a part of the game, so they intended to make us play like cheap bitches. It's not only the communitys fault this game sucks this badly, it's the developers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yes thats why I said Substitution shit this game. you have 3 extra weapons you cant use



Unless, they barley have any charka.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> Yes, I of course mean replay value.
> 
> And you see, if players have to set up their own rules how to make a game fun, it's a huge design fault and does not speak for the game. On the contrary: developers made it a part of the game, so they intended to make us play like cheap bitches. It's not only the communitys fault this game sucks this bad, it's the developers.



they probably didnt knew you could subsitute like that,


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Unless, they barley have any charka.



lol why is it that that is the most fun part of the battle


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> they probably didnt knew you could subsitute like that,



Then they were just lazy.

Anyway, they need to step up their game for UNS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> lol why is it that that is the most fun part of the battle



Because you're winning.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> Then they were just lazy.
> 
> Anyway, they need to step up their game for UNS3.



of course they will, I hope they analyzed the online community.  Also you must remember this is the first time they incorporated UNS into online play.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Vyse said:


> Then they were just lazy.
> 
> Anyway, they need to step up their game for UNS3.



If the story last longer for a UNS3.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not a master strategy. I'll say that much. What do you think of that clan?



If you mean that chat group we had, the only honorable ones were you, Gp, and myself 



Spiderman said:


> of course they will, I hope they analyzed the online community.  Also you must remember this is the first time they incorporated UNS into online play.



It's through the online community they'll make corrections and improvements


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you mean that chat group we had, the only honorable ones were you, Gp, and myself
> 
> 
> 
> It's through the online community they'll make corrections and improvements




I think they saw how people used Sage Naruto and they where like "What have we done!"


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you mean that chat group we had, the only honorable ones were you, Gp, and myself



How can be the leader when your Co-leader, two newcomers are better than you? And you main Deidara?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I think they saw how people used Sage Naruto *Sasori* and they where like "What have we done!"



Fixed


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

I like Kankuro better than the other two.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But to say this game is shit, and say it like it's a fact? Naww, man


Not everyone shares your opinion, in terms of Naruto games, this is good, but it's just a meh game is total.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How can be the leader when your Co-leader, two newcomers are better than you? And you main Deidara?



Me main Deidara? 

I'll main tobi, how about that


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> How can be the leader when your Co-leader, two newcomers are better than you? And you main Deidara?



you guys in a clan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Me main Deidara?
> 
> I'll main tobi, how about that



Deidara isn't good to main. Everyone has a counter for him.
Tobi is badass!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I like Kankuro better than the other two.



Yeah but I heard he has a glitch, if you substitute from his puppet, you'll appear right behind Kankuro



Spiderman said:


> you guys in a clan?



Apparently


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you guys in a clan?



Yeah, but we both are stronger than the leader.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, but we both are stronger than the leader.



and where is this clan you speak of


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, but we both are stronger than the leader.



Who is the leader, danny? 



Spiderman said:


> and where is this clan you speak of



Who knooows?


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Who is the leader, danny?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knooows?



 Grrrrrr! AaaaaaaaH!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Grrrrrr! AaaaaaaaH!



Honestly, I don't know. We just joined a chat group on PS3 and some guy proclaimed we were a clan..


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Honestly, I don't know. We just joined a chat group on PS3 and some guy proclaimed we were a clan..



oh, thats cool I guess


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Why? You wanna be down, Spiderman?


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

well sure but I dont play ps3 that much anymore


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well sure but I dont play ps3 that much anymore



What you be on?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why? You wanna be down, Spiderman?



He must past the trials we have for him :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Fighting danny? Not really a trial.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Fighting danny? Not really a trial.



But alas, the order goes from those with less of a position up to the "leader", does it not?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But alas, the order goes from those with less of a position up to the "leader", does it not?



I don't know. I don't care about clans.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Kurama, would you like to play some games?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I don't know. I don't care about clans.



Haha, me either, But didn't you invite him to that chat?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hey Kurama, would you like to play some games?


Okay, send me a invite



Aeion said:


> Haha, me either, But didn't you invite him to that chat?



I had no idea it was a clan.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys im gonna play right now so you can add me on PSN:Grim_Breaker


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't say UNS2 is shit, but I would say there are some genuine faults in the way the fighting system is set up.

I think a lot of it will just come down how much CC2 pays attention to the technical side of things with UNS3, instead of just focusing on getting the cinematics and character designs right.

Hopefully CC2 thinks about some of the game mechanics that worked in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games. They should also think about lessening the amount of chakra gathering done, and allow chakra recovery through melee.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I wouldn't say UNS2 is shit, but I would say there are some genuine faults in the way the fighting system is set up.
> 
> I think a lot of it will just come down how much CC2 pays attention to the technical side of things with UNS3, instead of just focusing on getting the cinematics and character designs right.
> 
> Hopefully CC2 thinks about some of the game mechanics that worked in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games. They should also think about lessening the amount of chakra gathering done, and allow chakra recovery through melee.



I like this idea. People can just charge and KNJ back to back.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmmm I agree with bigduo209. 

Well heres what I think they should do, One ton down the chakra dash for only short busts, so you can chakra dash even to the side if need be. 
Add more useable items to the environment, not just open environment with nothing there. I like the uchiha stage coz that throne chair does alot of harm for A.I spammers.lol
Change the combo mechanic, Yeah yeah its simple, but its better when you string 14 hit combos with some skill rather than one button. sometimes you never get to see the end animation of combos because enemies substitute out anyways. This is the problem i have with online, I m more melee based, rather ppl i fought dont even throw a punch they just use support and spam ninjutsu from far. and once you come next to them they just spam both guard buttons  and what not, dont enjoy it.

 Add the dynamic air battle system they had in accel games, cant stress this enough. the single air combos are too bland, some are too short. you would expect minato to teleport mid air but he just does a drop kick animation, very boring. This game needs more combos, I dont mind them just adding more combos for this game because some combos look stunning. A few would be tentens acrobatics when throwing her weapons. Nejis grab looks like the best to me,nice dynamic camera. As well as bring back either combo ninjutsu plus normal ninjutsu like accel series.

Multiple ninjutsu needs to be added, Why add sage naruto as a separate character when he should be able to transform in battle. they ll need to work on that.

Lastly the story mode in this game sucks, spent time picking items for the heck of it, on my second run thru the story mode, left all those items and went straight for the bosses. because its goddamn stupid. Again they need to come up with the same accel system have an open world environment where you can explore and trash fodder with a different fighting style and experience level up. when you encounter real enemies from the game it can now switch to the normal battle style. 

CC2 doesnt fucking listen and if more than 1 person is saying the same thing then theres a problem. My guess is as good as yours, you ll see another UNS3 with new characters, same pattern and the same nonsense of just one ougi and one ninjutsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

A cool useable item would be smoke screen.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Smoke screen? Then you won't be able to see, neither.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 2, 2011)

They should add a number of ninjutsu to the 2nd analog kinda like what they did with the DBZ games. 

Like:
Naruto
Up: Rasengan 
Left: Odama Rasengan
Down: Send out Shadow clone or 2
Right: Some Naruto related combo/jutsu
ect..

Something like that should be easy for them to put in the next game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

It won't feel right.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 2, 2011)

We'll get used to it 

Edit: Or get rid of one of the guard buttons to bring up the jutsu select and just press which ever button that's need to use the one you want.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

I think they should keep things the way they are, except make it cost more charka for such moves.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm saying just for other jutsu options because It would be nice to have a few more jutsu for some of the characters that only have one. You know you would want to nail someone with Neji's air palm from across the stage , and still have Kaiten for defense.

They should also bring back those block smashing hits from the first game , those were too fun to land on ppl.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Smoke screen? Then you won't be able to see, neither.


Bro, that's the idea. 

It wouldn't take up the whole screen, ad it would only last for a few seconds, I'd like it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

They should have a heavy ninjutsu list. For PS3, when you press triangle twice, all other buttons (square, X,) have no further functions. This could be easily used for ninjutsu.

Example, Naruto:

Triangle, O - Rasengan
Triangle, triangle, O - Odama Rasengan
Triangle, triangle, sqaure, O - Shadow Clone Jutsu or some BS
Triangle, triangle, triangle - ougi

At least that'll allow players to use more skill and make the battlefield more diverse.. It'll beat the first game where you have to pre-choose your jutsu. and, definately beat the 2nd game where you have to hold it longer to use a different one, which hardly ever works.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 2, 2011)

That could work as also.

Well lets just hope they are reading this


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should have a heavy ninjutsu list. For PS3, when you press triangle twice, all other buttons (square, X,) have no further functions. This could be easily used for ninjutsu.
> 
> Example, Naruto:
> 
> ...


Shadow Clones would be cool.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Shadow Clones would be cool.



And that's only an example for Naruto, the boy who lacks jutsu. Imagine something of that format for Jiraiya, or Kakashi.

Also, they should ignore the storyline and add ALL characters, deceased or not. I was disappointed to not see Kimimaro or  Hiruzen, which were in the first one, not added to the 2nd.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And that's only an example for Naruto, the boy who lacks jutsu. Imagine something of that format for Jiraiya, or Kakashi.
> 
> Also, they should ignore the storyline and add ALL characters, deceased or not. I was disappointed to not see Kimimaro or  Hiruzen, which were in the first one, not added to the 2nd.


They should keep a story mode, but not only for Naruto, you can pick a character and go through their own personal story, for people who are stick of using Naruto only.

I was too, they needed to put on Zabuza and Haku, I really wanted them in this.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

That new system don't sound too bad, now.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They should keep a story mode, but not only for Naruto, you can pick a character and go through their own personal story, for people who are stick of using Naruto only.
> 
> I was too, they needed to put on Zabuza and Haku, I really wanted them in this.



Exactly. And I've even seen Hashirama in one of those Narutimate games. The fact that they've added Lars Alexandersson and Minato, but not characters like the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd is quite a let down


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exactly. And I've even seen Hashirama in one of those Narutimate games. The fact that they've added Lars Alexandersson and Minato, but not characters like the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd is quite a let down



Agreed. At least the 1st and 3rd could make it since he know a little about them. As for the 2nd, he's still pretty much at the dark in terms of what he can do.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exactly. And I've even seen Hashirama in one of those Narutimate games. The fact that they've added Lars Alexandersson and Minato, but not characters like the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd is quite a let down


I'd rather them not put in character who we have yet to really see in action.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 2, 2011)

Some Pre-skip DLC would be nice.

Would mainly like to see Haku, Zabuza , and Sound 5


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd rather them not put in character who we have yet to really see in action.



The 3rd could have successfully been put in. The 2nd could be simply a support character, like in the first one.

Plus I've seen some screenplay and ougis of the 1st, he's a pretty decent character. It's so easy to create diverse moves what with him using mokuton.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The 3rd could have successfully been put in. The 2nd could be simply a support character, like in the first one.
> 
> Plus I've seen some screenplay and ougis of the 1st, he's a pretty decent character. It's so easy to create diverse moves what with him using mokuton.


Him and Yamato would be too similar.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree there.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's probably true. Although Yamato only has 1/10 the power of the 1st


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, that's probably true. Although Yamato only has 1/10 the power of the 1st


Although we've never really seen either of them have a true fight yet, for all we know Yamato surpassed him.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> They should add a number of ninjutsu to the 2nd analog kinda like what they did with the DBZ games.
> 
> Like:
> Naruto
> ...


I like the idea of directional ninjutsu modifiers, but keep the /\ + O (or Y + B) instead of bringing it to the right analog stick.

Basically take the 'Tilt + Melee' system, then turn it into the 'Tilt + Ninjutsu' system.



Psysalis said:


> They should also bring back those block smashing (BS) hits from the first game, those were too fun to land on ppl.


Make it a quicker hit, 3 BS hits to break gaurd, and cost a small amount of chakra then we got a deal.



Aeion said:


> They should have a heavy ninjutsu list. For PS3, when you press triangle twice, all other buttons (square, X,) have no further functions. This could be easily used for ninjutsu.
> 
> Example, Naruto:
> 
> ...


The triangle thing could get confusing after hitting it too many times lol.

If we don't get the option to use multiple ninjutsu on the battlefield, we should at least be able to choose ninjutsu beforehand. 

Only a handful of characters have chargable/changable ninjutsu in UNS2, making it one of the most underused concepts in the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> The triangle thing could get confusing after hitting it too many times lol.
> 
> If we don't get the option to use multiple ninjutsu on the battlefield, we should at least be able to choose ninjutsu beforehand.
> 
> Only a handful of characters have chargable/changable ninjutsu in UNS2, making it one of the most underused concepts in the game.



It's not necessarily confusing, you just have to memorize your character's move list for specific jutsu. This'll give the game a more lively and closely related experience to the actual manga.

Plus that was a quick example. It could be Triangle, triangle, X, O, Sqaure, R2, for some crazy jutsu that affects the whole landscape or brings a huge summon


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

The clan back.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The clan back.



Lmao, they're on?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, they're on?



Yeah! Come, you're gonna suffer, too.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah! Come, you're gonna suffer, too.



Honestly, I would love to.. (), but I gotta do a lab report right now


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Help me!!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish you luck


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love kids who leave when I beat them with Bee.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

They ain't even talking. 
If I beat them period, they leave. SMH, can't even take a loss.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I love kids who leave when I beat them with Bee.



I love kids who ask for a rematch countless times whenever I beat them, and then learn its hopeless when I smash them with Karin, and leave 



NeoKurama said:


> They ain't even talking.
> If I beat them period, they leave. SMH, can't even take a loss.



Lol, who'd you face, Mr. Shikamaru dash-spam again?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I love kids who ask for a rematch countless times whenever I beat them, and then learn its hopeless when I smash them with Karin, and leave


Karin slapping Pain! 




> Lol, who'd you face, Mr. Shikamaru dash-spam again?


No one. I wasn't gonna fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No one. I wasn't gonna fight.



So why'd you join the clan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So why'd you join the clan?



So he'd leave me alone.


----------



## DanE (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So he'd leave me alone.



Neo let me join that clan I dont get mad if I lose


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Neo let me join that clan I dont get mad if I lose



No problem, spiderman.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So he'd leave me alone.



How'd you find danny anyways?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How'd you find danny anyways?



Damn, I forgot. 
I think in player and he added me.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

So that's when it began, hm?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Apparently.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2011)

Lawl, well g'luck with that, buddeh


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

These people are really nerds.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

Neo that Danny guy is amusing indeed hehe, Ill connect tomorrow to see what he says.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Neo that Danny guy is amusing indeed hehe, Ill connect tomorrow to see what he says.


You see what I mean, right? 


Daftvirgin said:


> Hey Sephiroth, great fight you put on. I tried not to SPAM and you kicked my ass! Can't wait to fight you next time


Can I have your PSN ID?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> These people are really nerds.





Spiderman said:


> Neo that Danny guy is amusing indeed hehe, Ill connect tomorrow to see what he says.



Lmao, what was he saying this time?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You see what I mean, right?
> 
> Can I have your PSN ID?



DaftVirgin - just like my username


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, what was he saying this time?


Asking was I going to be betray him, he was under a secret mission for Aktsuki, that's why he was using Deidara. Claiming he was the strongest, when everyone is better than him, etc.  


Daftvirgin said:


> DaftVirgin - just like my username


Okay.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Asking was I going to be betray him, he was under a secret mission for Aktsuki, that's why he was using Deidara. Claiming he was the strongest, when everyone is better than him, etc.
> 
> Okay.



Oh so that's why he was using deidara and spamming, he was easy tho


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh so that's why he was using deidara and spamming, he was easy tho



He is not good fighter, period.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

What's his PSN ID (or GT)?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> What's his PSN ID (or GT)?



dannydatragon.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm, thanks. Just wondering if I ever fought him or something.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He is not good fighter, period.



So who is the best player on his team, besides you.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Tell me something; are you guys in a clan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> So who is the best player on his team, besides you.


You, if you in, GP305, & Aieon. Mikey is a noob, who uses noob tricks.


StraightEdge88 said:


> Tell me something; are you guys in a clan?


Somewhat.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Does it have a name?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm practicing with Kiba lately. Just have to perfect him a bit more. I'm already killing Minatoes ^^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kiba is easy to master, Just spam Jutsu and you win.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, besides, his fang over fang is really useful sometimes when jutsu clash. kiba himself bumps right off the opponent, but akamaru sends the opponent flying because he actually manages to hit the opponent. >


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Asking was I going to be betray him, he was under a secret mission for Aktsuki, that's why he was using Deidara. Claiming he was the strongest, when everyone is better than him, etc.



:rofl That danny is a funny one...



Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah, besides, his fang over fang is really useful sometimes when jutsu clash. kiba himself bumps right off the opponent, but akamaru sends the opponent flying because he actually manages to hit the opponent. >



Everyone hates Kiba, meng 

Learn to use Tenten, she pwns


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted to use Kiba , oh well Ill stay with Kakashi and....... SASORI!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Kiba is just that gar! 
Kankuro>Sasori & Chiyo. Deal with it.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

Im gonna play right now


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Naruto is my main against puppets now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 3, 2011)

^^Why?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Why?



You know how puppets try to grab? Just KNJ and rasengan them.
Always stay up close to a puppet user. They won't do nothing, except block & try to grab.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd rather use his tilt move, whipping clones at people.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd rather use his tilt move, whipping clones at people.



I usually try that, but it always leaves you wide open. The only one has has a far enough range is the final spinning clones he does.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I don't know how to do that.



Flick analog stick quickly then press O 

It's the only ranged attack Naruto can do


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Now I know.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

It's pretty useful, if you use it right.

I prefer Kabuto's tilt the most.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

I only seen Naruto, Minato, & Shikamaru.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You know how puppets try to grab? Just KNJ and rasengan them.
> Always stay up close to a puppet user. They won't do nothing, except block & try to grab.



oh, I see. Good idea.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Then how do you play as a puppet user? I've tried to fight with sasori, but the opponent (Sakura, what a coincide) just won't let me get some distance. And still, even when I had some distance, I found it extremely difficult to focus on both the puppet and sasori as I also had to watch the enemy's movement :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Then how do you play as a puppet user? I've tried to fight with sasori, but the opponent (Sakura, what a coincide) just won't let me get some distance. And still, even when I had some distance, I found it extremely difficult to focus on both the puppet and sasori as I also had to watch the enemy's movement :/



I don't know how, but whenever I play as Kankuro, I do good.
Edit: You can try attacking them and them lose charka. Once you do that, storm them with puppets, kunais, & supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Now I know.



And knowing is half teh battle! 



Daftvirgin said:


> *Then how do you play as a puppet user?*



You *DON'T.* 

Seriously, if you go into the art of puppet mastery, you'll be completely transformed into a cheap bastard who uses disgusting "tactics" just to win. 

The outcome success of actually becoming an honorable puppet user is 3%. It's not your fault, it's the conformity.

But seriously, don't go into puppetry. There's nothing left for you there


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Nevermind, I suck as a puppet user anyways. I'll stick to rasengan-spamming and Minato-owning


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Minato,  He can be okay at sometimes. But people abuse his awakening like crazy.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love to learn the arts of properly using Minato but his whole character has already been tainted by horrible spammers/terrible players/ disgusting awakening abusers... 

Back to Yamato for me!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Minato,  He can be okay at sometimes. But people abuse his awakening like crazy.



No I meant pwning Minato players with kiba. When they awake, I get excited


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

They teleport all over the place. If you KNJ, they will do it everytime.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Just a quick question: what's KNJ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No I meant pwning Minato players with kiba. When they awake, I get excited



Neji and Hinata are a better pair. Pain's shira tensei activate to slow.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Just a quick question: what's KNJ?



Subsitution.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Weird abbreviation...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Weird abbreviation...



I don't get it neither.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Neji and Hinata are a better pair. Pain's shira tensei activate to slow.



^ Lololololol 

Pein is by far the utmost BEST support anyone can ever have.

He has better defense than Neji & Hinata combined. Take this for example: If two opponents were to summon 1 support each (one brings pein, one brings, say neji) Pein's Shinra Tensei will send Neji's 8 Trigrams flying.

PLUS, Pein blocks all ninjutsu, and all ougis. If you get hit, and the opponents attack support fly-kick you, and they're ready to do a team ougi, pein can be summoned mid-air and block all of it.

This has saved me from cheap, unfair team ougis countless amounts of times.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^ Lololololol
> 
> Pein is by far the utmost BEST support anyone can ever have.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about them being supports?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who said anything about them being supports?



Oh pfft, nevermind Peins' poo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh pfft, nevermind Peins' poo.



You got the idea.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

When using kiba I don't really care about support, I just pwn the shit out of my opponent AND his support all together with fang over fang, hehe. 
They're like: Ha I sent out support to counter your- *GAATSUUGAA* Wha?! My support just got- [BLAM] *is sent flying in the air*


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> When using kiba I don't really care about support, I just pwn the shit out of my opponent AND his support all together with fang over fang, hehe



Spamming is a bad habit. When you do that to pro's, they'll rape you and be laughing while they're doing it


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

That fang over do some damage.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Spamming is a bad habit. When you do that to pro's, they'll rape you and be laughing while they're doing it



Aren't the "pros" spammers themselves? Or are you referring to professional spammers?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

Can Lee and Gai teleport to their enemy while they are chakra dashing backwards?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Can Lee and Gai teleport to their enemy while they are chakra dashing backwards?



Dunno, I rarely use them because I get raped when using them.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aren't the "pros" spammers themselves? Or are you referring to professional spammers?



No, Pros are thes actual people who know how to play skillfully and respectully.

"Pro spammers" are just noobs with a lot of BP 



Skywalker said:


> Can Lee and Gai teleport to their enemy while they are chakra dashing backwards?



Yes, they can. That's what makes them more annoying 

EDIT: Whoa wait, chakra dashing backwards? Can any teleporting character go up to their opponent while dashing backwards?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> EDIT: Whoa wait, chakra dashing backwards? Can any teleporting character go up to their opponent while dashing backwards?


I don't think I'ver ever tried, it's just bugging me now.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't think I'ver ever tried, it's just bugging me now.



Why would it though? That completely defeats the purpose of getting away from the opponent.

I've actually seen this though they move back and then completely vanish until they're at the end of the battlefield. This goes for Lee, Gai, Minato and Madara

So basically, no. You will not tp to your opponent when you chakra back-dash


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to repite the question but does your "clan" have a name?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why would it though? That completely defeats the purpose of getting away from the opponent.
> 
> I've actually seen this though they move back and then completely vanish until they're at the end of the battlefield. This goes for Lee, Gai, Minato and Madara
> 
> So basically, no. You will not tp to your opponent when you chakra back-dash


Well, that's lame.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Sorry to repite the question but does your "clan" have a name?



It's not necessarily a clan, but Yuuhi Kurenai has a whole clan gathered up on the forum here, I think





Skywalker said:


> Well, that's lame.



What were you expecting?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info Aeion .

You guys gonna have clan battles or are just something internal, only between yourselves?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What were you expecting?


That you could, duh.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Thanks for the info Aeion .
> 
> You guys gonna have clan battles or are just something internal, only between yourselves?



Prob clan battles and tournaments. That's what clans usually do... I guess


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

We fight between ourselves to proove who is the best, also is all for fun. I don't think there are clans in UNS2 but I could check other forums.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm just asking because I'm part of a clan myself and it's always nice to have new rivals, specially rivals as good as some of you guys are


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I'm just asking because I'm part of a clan myself and it's always nice to have new rivals, specially rivals as good as some of you guys are



You should put your clan leader vs our clan leader


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm unbeatable with Sasori.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably sometime, yeah.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> I'm unbeatable with Sasori.



How about you back up does words bro and let's have a round


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> I'm unbeatable with *Sasori*.



You do notice that no one is ever going to take that statement seriously, right?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone up for a match right now?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> You should put your clan leader vs our clan leader


We already know the outcome.  


Lord Potato said:


> I'm unbeatable with Sasori.


Well, look who you are using.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

:rofl
Today was a good day.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Well, look who you are using.



^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> :rofl
> Today was a good day.



How so?


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeez , Sasori really aint that hard to beat lol. 

Unless your fighting someone who just spams


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Jeez , Sasori really aint that hard to beat lol.
> 
> Unless your fighting someone who just spams



We're not talking some noob Sasori with like 100 wins and 50 loses.. 

We're talking those PRO pro Sasoris with 5 million BP and like, 2000 wins, 50 loses. The gay "tactics" they use are just unbearable 

That or they turtle all day, use Balance- Chiyo + Sai and get team gauge up to throw kunais all day

Or chakra dash + tilt attack all day, or grab all day... Or some bullshit like that. No talent


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How so?



The clan leader went off.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The clan leader went off.



Lmao, oh you should've seen. Mr. Shika dash-spam noob was annoying the hell out of danny. Danny snapped and left the clan.. I think :WOW


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, oh you should've seen. Mr. Shika dash-spam noob was annoying the hell out of danny. Danny snapped and left the clan.. I think :WOW



Nah, he said it was my fault.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nah, he said it was my fault.



Lol? Once again, how so?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooked my PS3 to the Web today. Fought in 3 matches,and won 2 of them. The only one I lost to was a guy who could really kick ass with Rock Lee. I did encounter a Kirin Sasuke who liked to spam Fireball an awful lot,but I beat him with Kakashi. Me and my bro share the same PSN account, Sabu935,so if you're looking for a fight look us up sometime.


----------



## DanE (Apr 3, 2011)

Neo beat my ass today, but he knows I move fast with Kakashi but im just too careless


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2011)

What are your favorite stages? Mine are hidden leaf ruined land, training field and orochimarus hideout.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine are Trainig Field, Hidden leaf Ruined land, Kirigakure rooftops.. or whatever, and grassy fields


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 4, 2011)

@Spiderman

PS3?

@Aeion

Ok?

@NeoKurama

So what?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol? Once again, how so?


I don't even know. 


Spiderman said:


> Neo beat my ass today, but he knows I move fast with Kakashi but im just too careless


Good games, spider. You kept me moving alot. I remember the fire vs water match.  


Daftvirgin said:


> What are your favorite stages? Mine are hidden leaf ruined land, training field and orochimarus hideout.


Training field, hidden leaf village, kazekage roof, and the Uchia hideout. 


Lord Potato said:


> @NeoKurama
> 
> So what?


Anyone can unbeatable with Sasori. You keep your distance, throw, shurikens, supports, & most of all, guard mainly the whole match. 
Not much you can do with a puppet user.


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 4, 2011)

Na, I don't play really like that. Although I do keep my distance (you are a puppeteer, duh), but I don't depend everything on Shuriken and support. 

I play the same way as everyone does in online.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Na, I don't play really like that. Although I do keep my distance (you are a puppeteer, duh), but I don't depend everything on Shuriken and support.
> 
> I play the same way as everyone does in online.



So, you don't melee?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What are your favorite stages? Mine are hidden leaf ruined land, training field and orochimarus hideout.



this might be cheating but I pick dark places when Im using shino so his bugs are barely visible.

Neo-Yeah the fire vs water match was cool.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys can you help me with something?

In the story mode when Kakashi uses his main move he uses Kamui, but when I'm playing in fight mode his best attack is completely different...

Also, when you select a character you have a list of numbers by their name, what do they mean?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this might be cheating but I pick dark places when Im using shino so his bugs are barely visible.


That's not cheating, that's being smart. You just gave me a good idea.


> Neo-Yeah the fire vs water match was cool.


Fire ball vs Water dragon


Kakashi Is God said:


> In the story mode when Kakashi uses his main move he uses Kamui, but when I'm playing in fight mode his best attack is completely different...


What do you mean different?



> Also, when you select a character you have a list of numbers by their name, what do they mean?


In story mode?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Hi guys can you help me with something?
> 
> In the story mode when Kakashi uses his main move he uses Kamui, but when I'm playing in fight mode his best attack is completely different...
> 
> ...



what game are you playing? Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm asking the same thing.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 4, 2011)

On the 360 for a bit if anyone wants a few single player matches , keeping some sessions open . Not a team fan.

GT: PonyS1aystation


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this might be cheating but I pick dark places when Im using shino so his bugs are barely visible.
> 
> Neo-Yeah the fire vs water match was cool.



Oh god, I just hate dark places just because of that: I can't see a thing of what's happening at the other side of the screen and especially when awakenings are activated


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to end up doing something like that, too.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm going to end up doing something like that, too.



crap


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Na, I don't play really like that. Although I do keep my distance (you are a puppeteer, duh), but I don't depend everything on Shuriken and support.
> 
> I play the same way as everyone does in online.



That's what they all say...

If you want to have some dignity left on UNS2, choose a different main. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Oh god, I just hate dark places just because of that: I can't see a thing of what's happening at the other side of the screen and especially when awakenings are activated



You can change this with the display settings on your TV


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

hey did you guys know that Tobi can glide longer when you press The chakra button when his is jumping at his highest


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yes.



I didnt know lol, kinda good if you want to irritate people


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Spider, Danny tried to request me again.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hey did you guys know that Tobi can glide longer when you press The chakra button when his is jumping at his highest



Tobi can jump long period.


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Spider, Danny tried to request me again.



yeah? ha I still have him on my friend list Ill challenge him later


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah? ha I still have him on my friend list Ill challenge him later



What's going on between you guys and danny?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

I somehow made him mad and he deleted me. Now, he is requesting me again.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What do you mean different?
> 
> 
> In story mode?



Sorry, meant adventure. When you play the actual story.

But what I mean is during the story when you use Kakashi you use his Kumui, but when I play one on one fighting his best move seems to be a simple sharingan.

I think I've got it all wrong...do I press something different to use his most powerful move? (or anyone elses, for that matter.)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Sorry, meant adventure. When you play the actual story.
> 
> But what I mean is during the story when you use Kakashi you use his Kumui, but when I play one on one fighting his best move seems to be a simple sharingan.
> 
> I think I've got it all wrong...do I press something different to use his most powerful move? (or anyone elses, for that matter.)



Does the camera be up close to him when he says "Mangekyou Sharingan"?


----------



## Kanki (Apr 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does the camera be up close to him when he says "Mangekyou Sharingan"?



It comes up to Kakashi's face and he pulls his mask off. I can't remember if it says "Mangekyou", but he doesn't use Kumui.

Do you know how to perform the main moves for the characters?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

You have to double tap triangle and the press O


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> It comes up to Kakashi's face and he pulls his mask off. I can't remember if it says "Mangekyou", but he doesn't use Kumui.
> 
> Do you know how to perform the main moves for the characters?



I believe you are talking about a team jutsu.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Apr 4, 2011)

So I was just using Itachi & faced Konan good match. Ending came when we both awakened & thats when I found out Amaterasu doesnt work on her in paper angel mode. I had a WTF face then it occurred to me shes not touching the floor im slow XD.

BTW any of you ever beat Susano via combo I tried with Tsunade but... -_-


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

They go ham on you in Susannõ.


----------



## G (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for that..
Ill use Konan against Itachis from now on.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

They still will be swinging like crazy.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Apr 5, 2011)

Konan is pretty fast in paper angel mode so the swinging won't mean much. Wow right now she sounds like the perfect counter to Susano.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll try it out, but if you guys are wrong, better sleep with your eyes open. :ho


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have secret techniques to fight Susanoo that people don't know about.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I have secret techniques to fight Susanoo that people don't know about.



As do I


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Care to share?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never seen anyone do what I do, So nope.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Were friends, aren't we?


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I've never seen anyone do what I do, So nope.



is it trow kunais?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

It doesn't work.


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It doesn't work.



I dont know then, tho I can think something out.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Susano'o vs Susano'o?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Charka gun volley vs Susannõ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

My PSN is Sabu935. I'm looking for a challenge. I just beat some grab spammer(Most of those defeats with C's or A's). i'm looking for a challenge. In you're invite state that you're a member here . Oh,and single battle plz,I don't do so well with support .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Susano'o vs Susano'o?



I wonder how that would turn out


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

Just fought an Itachi who spammed grab and fireball jutsu. The Susano was a bitch to. I thought that people were over exaggerating about the number of spammers,I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Just fought an Itachi who spammed grab and fireball jutsu. The Susano was a bitch to. I thought that people were over exaggerating about the number of spammers,I guess I was wrong.



Nope, but it's so easy to overcome them afterwards 

Experience, ma friend, all in due time


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nope, but it's so easy to overcome them afterwards
> 
> Experience, ma friend, all in due time


I learning the ways of beating spammers  slowly but surely. I've already got plans for spam grabbers,and Neji's that like to spam Rotation .


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder how that would turn out


Not well, I'd imagine.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Just fought an Itachi who spammed grab and fireball jutsu. The Susano was a bitch to. I thought that people were over exaggerating about the number of spammers,I guess I was wrong.



Why did you think that?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I learning the ways of beating spammers  slowly but surely. I've already got plans for spam grabbers,and Neji's that like to spam Rotation .



I just sit back and laugh while I think of  how many ways I could rape Nejis/Hinatas when they do their rotations and miss


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Neji/Hinata never screw up.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2011)

Tell that to the one's I've raped 20 times over and over again


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

He had to be a beginner.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I just sit back and laugh while I think of  how many ways I could rape Nejis/Hinatas when they do their rotations and miss


I have the best way though . I just precede to beat the shit out of them in hand-to-hand combat. Not to mention outsmarting them with timing,so they can put up there rotation,and the second it's down, I can charge in.

I barely ever use jutsu,since I'm more devastating in physical combat.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a good idea online.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

CQC >Ninjutsu


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just use tilt if you want to do melee.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not a good idea online.


I've already beaten two of them,both battles resulting in a B rank. It's funny to here those guys press the Jutsu using button and that sound that comes up when it's empty is great,because you can just smell the rage and desperation on them .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Are you on 360 or Ps3?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Neji/Hinata, or anybody?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Are you on 360 or Ps3?


PS3. You wanna battle now?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

All team jutsu's look awesome!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> All team jutsu's look awesome!



I'll admit it, I suck using support .  Never been any good at it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'll admit it, I suck using support .  Never been any good at it.



How is this possible?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no idea honestly . My brother is a master at it,and he practically owns me in a team battle,while I own him in single battle usually(well, when I play as Kakashi anyway).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> PS3. You wanna battle now?



I'm on 360, I'll fight you when the new Ps3 hack comes out.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

That is unbelievable.


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

Who send me a message on psn about wanting to fight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

It was me.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He had to be a beginner.



Most of them were pros. It's surprising, I know! :WOW

But then again, I was the one who pwned them, so are you really surprised?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Not in the least, but a Neji/Hinata user?


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone gonna be on later?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

If you got a PS3, I will.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not in the least, but a Neji/Hinata user?



They always think the dash, then 8 trigrams mid-melee is effective...

Whenever you KNJ the dash straight... they'll go on  the defensive and use 8 trigrams... thats why I lol... especially against Hinata users 



Psysalis said:


> Anyone gonna be on later?



I'm usually free on teh weekendz


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

I seen many players do that.


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm up for a match (PSN), anyone wanna feel the true power of Pein


----------



## River Song (Apr 6, 2011)

Any tips for Tsunade?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I seen many players do that.



That's why they're easy to destroy


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Tsunade? I don't see too much of her.


----------



## River Song (Apr 6, 2011)

I main her sometimes the thing I have most trouble with is landing her ougi


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

That is hard. So is Lee's, Gai's, and sometimes, Pain.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't land her Ougi.

I main her but she has too many great things at her favour that don't need the Ougi.

Her air combo is awesome and her jutsu, done in the air can catch opponent off-guard. Also, her down combo is hard to Sub. She's a beast.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

If she is, then Sakura one too.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> I main her sometimes the thing I have most trouble with is landing her ougi





StraightEdge88 said:


> Don't land her Ougi.
> 
> I main her but she has too many great things at her favour that don't need the Ougi.
> 
> Her air combo is awesome and her jutsu, done in the air can catch opponent off-guard. Also, her down combo is hard to Sub. She's a beast.



Actually, Tsunade's ougi isn't an offensive one, like all self-targeted ougis. Her ougi is best suited when opponents carelessly dash at you. 

It's a perfect way to beat those 'call support then chakra dash' ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not always Aeion.

Her Ougi can be tricky because sometimes the clash between the person who dashed and the Ougi, makes the opponent go a bit to far in the Ougi's radar, missing it.

Tsunade Ougi is one of the hardest to hit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Itachi for those situations.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2011)

I never use defensive ougis cause they never tend to work. I'm just bad at timing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Something you gotta work on.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

So i guess ninja storm 3 next year?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

If the naruto manga will still be running.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

still need a game for beyond the pain arc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

It's gonna be short.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If the naruto manga will still be running.


There's more then enough for another game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's gonna be short.



Who cares about story anyway.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Um, some of the fans.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

As long as they do the gameplay right, who gives a damn.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Not always Aeion.
> 
> Her Ougi can be tricky because sometimes the clash between the person who dashed and the Ougi, makes the opponent go a bit to far in the Ougi's radar, missing it.
> 
> Tsunade Ougi is one of the hardest to hit.



Actually, it's Kisame's. What you're saying about the clash is 100% correct, making timing very dire.

But once you get used to the timing, that's all there is to it. Self-targeted ougis are the hardest to maintain. 

It's true though, ougis like that aren't necessarily made for the aggressive offense, but aren't completely useless if used properly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

So, you two just want a better fighting game than the last? No extras?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Um, some of the fans.



If people want story they should go watch the anime or read the book.

Storm one didn't have shit but it was better.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Actually, it's Kisame's. What you're saying about the clash is 100% correct, making timing very dire.
> 
> But once you get used to the timing, that's all there is to it. Self-targeted ougis are the hardest to maintain.
> 
> It's true though, ougis like that aren't necessarily made for the aggressive offense, but aren't completely useless if used properly.



Funny, I think Kisame's is more precise than Tsunade's lol. Maybe it's a matter of better timing with the characters.

I rarely use her Ougi. Her meele and jutsu makes up for it and with the proper supports, she's deadly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone can be deadly.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So, you two just want a better fighting game than the last? No extras?


I'd like some nice extras, but I know they wouldn't do something good like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd like some nice extras, but I know they wouldn't do something good like that.



Extras would be cool, but what I'm saying is just a "straight up fighting game" tends to get boring after a while. I mean, no story kinda gives the game a big negative.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Extras would be cool, but what I'm saying is just a "straight up fighting game" tends to get boring after a while. I mean, no story kinda gives the game a big negative.



Ninja storm 2 is pretty much a "straight up fighting game" and plenty of people play all day.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja storm 2 is pretty much a "straight up fighting game" and plenty of people play all day.



But, what does Storm 2 have that you said you didn't want in Storm 3?
EDIT: And some of those people play the story mode more than the online.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> But, what does Storm 2 have that you said you didn't want in Storm 3?
> EDIT: And some of those people play the story mode more than the online.



I want updated character roster and I'm hoping they take the direction of storm 1 fighting mechanics.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I want updated character roster and I'm hoping they take the direction of storm 1 fighting mechanics.



Edo, Kages, etc? And the fighting system? That's all?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

They should have a ROAN free roam story mode too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

How about an all around the world fighting system? One minute we fighting at the sand village, then we in front of Akatsuki's hideout.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

I doubt they'd ever put that much effort into it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

Indeed you can.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Funny, I think Kisame's is more precise than Tsunade's lol. Maybe it's a matter of better timing with the characters.
> 
> I rarely use her Ougi. Her meele and jutsu makes up for it and with the proper supports, she's deadly.



I actually used Tsunade today.. Her tilt move does a hella lot of damage 

Plus what support characters do you use with her?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea, she's good and her guard break is huge.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sakura for assist.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sakura for assist.



Lawl, that defeats the whole purpose of her ninjutsu


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lawl, that defeats the whole purpose of her ninjutsu



No, it's just like having it twice.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

That's true, but to do what, jump attack so they KNJ? The only people I find Sakura/Tsunade supports to be good with are Kakashi and Yamato. They're opponent-targeted ougis are perfect for that


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I actually used Tsunade today.. Her tilt move does a hella lot of damage
> 
> Plus what support characters do you use with her?



I normally use Itachi and Pain. Works well.

Also, Tsunade/Sakura support is also useful for Jiraiya or Itachi. At least, for me it works like a charm.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I normally use Itachi and Pain. Works well.
> 
> Also, Tsunade/Sakura support is also useful for Jiraiya or Itachi. At least, for me it works like a charm.



For Itachi, when they're in the air, you use fireball jutsu, right? I don't know what's there for Jiraiya to use, and he's even my main


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jiraiya? When your opponent is in the air, you can connect with his Ougi. Easy. Very easy indeed.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Jiraiya? When your opponent is in the air, you can connect with his Ougi. Easy. Very easy indeed.



But that always requires you to be near them when they're free-falling. Kakashi, Yamato, or Kirin Sasuke can be anywhere on the battlefield to use their ougi, and Tsunade/Sakura support have a far range when in the air.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know, I know. You're right but that depend on your strategy.

Jiraiya is one of my mains as well and this has worked pretty well for me. I can actually say I have won countless matches due to this move, which obviously doesn't always work.

To be honest, I don't use Tsunade/Sakura support for either Kakashi or Yamato. Only for Sasuke Kirin. For Yamato, Kabuto does the job for me ^^


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, with Jiraiya I just pwn them, usually without an ougi. I use it mostly against chidori/rasengan spammers. Just block when they come near, and bring up Hidan, then you're set 

And.. I honestly think Yamato has the slowest ougi in the game. It's basically unusable, even with attack-support helpers. 

To use him with Tsunade/Sakura/Yamato, you need PRECISE timing


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you use Kabuto correctly, Yamato's Ougi hits many times. Believe me lol.

As or Jiraiya, he's just awesome. See, we have different strategies, which is cool. I love diversity ^^.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2011)

Kabuto is no joke in this game


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 6, 2011)

Never used him before


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

He's great, his ninjutsu could be better though.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2011)

His chakra slice has such a far range... you think you're safe and far enough.. and WHAT?! he still got me :WOW


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 6, 2011)

Running around the stage with Minato can be so much fun


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

His is excellent for a support. Yes, it is fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Player>Ranked.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ranked>player.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Party pooper. 
NeoKurama>>>>>AK47SUKI 187.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll most likely be on the 360 with in the next hour or so if anyone happens to be on

Edit: Kabuto's ninjutsu works very well vs. dash spammers


----------



## G (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone has a xbox 360?
I'd like to battle some of you in the weekend.
My gamertag is SpR1tEzER0


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Party pooper.
> NeoKurama>>>>>AK47SUKI 187.



Aeion >>>>>>   ALL


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Since when? Karin owns Pain.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They should have a ROAN free roam story mode too.


CC2 doesn't have the manpower nor the abilty to pull it off (see UNS1). If they could we wouldn't see the RPG-like hub world for UNS2.



NeoKurama said:


> How about an all around the world fighting system? One minute we fighting at the sand village, then we in front of Akatsuki's hideout.


 They've done it for Ultimate Ninja 1 and 2 for the PS2, but that's it. The Clash Of Ninja games on the Wii have that kind of option (similar to DOA).



Aeion said:


> I actually used Tsunade today.. Her tilt move does a hella lot of damage
> 
> Plus what support characters do you use with her?


Since she's melee focused I'd go for a defensive ninjutsu character like Neji/Pain/Hinata, and a long-ranged ninjutsu type.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

That is a good combination.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Since she's melee focused I'd go for a defensive ninjutsu character like Neji/Pain/Hinata, and a long-ranged ninjutsu type.



Hm, I'd do Pein/Hidan (This is my trademark support ), but Hidan would be difficult to maintain since Tsunade has no cinema jutsu and a defensive ougi. I never really take notice to defense/long-range support sets. I may try that


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, I never pay attention to long distance or defensive supports.
Since my main is a defensive, wait, my two main supports are long range.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, I have no need for long range supports with the characters I use. All people are going to do is block/dodge it most of the time and I never do the support + chakra dash move


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 7, 2011)

I laugh at people who use Hinata snd Neji both as support.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I laugh at people who use Hinata snd Neji both as support.



Lmao, that's how you know it's going to be an easy battle


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

That's stupid. Why would they do that?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

Because they're retarded like that


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, I'm different.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 8, 2011)

My new ranked team is Kabuto as the main ,Asst. Tobi and Oro. 

It works pretty well but more than half the ranked fights I have , the ones im fighting just let the asst do the fighing for them. Not one combo attempt in sight .

My Kabuto makes the whiny kids on live just weep more


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Hardly no melee in rank. It's all ninjutsu, KNJ, ougi, team ougi, & supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hardly no melee in rank. It's all ninjutsu, KNJ, ougi, team ougi, & supports.



^^^^^^^^

It's not like that's a problem though. There's time to do a bit of melee and a time to play tactfully and use other methods (mostly this)

Mindlessly using combos and nothing but combos is a poor move.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> It's not like that's a problem though. There's time to do a bit of melee and a time to play tactfully and use other methods (mostly this)
> 
> Mindlessly using combos and nothing but combos is a poor move.



2/10 you can actually perform a combo. And the other, well, you know.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 2/10 you can actually perform a combo. And the other, well, you know.



pretty much lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

They need to drastically reduce the KNJ rate... it's just pathetic how many people turtle these days.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Next game, they should make it cost more charka.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

They should take it out altogether, then see how well people do.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Next game, they should make it cost more charka.



They should make it cost a shitload of chakra, and change the chakra-gaining system. Standing on the spot gathering chakra just to turtle/spam again obviously don't go well together 



Skywalker said:


> They should take it out altogether, then see how well people do.



No.. then the support + dash ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will think they have an advantage.

Plus that'd make it impossible to avoid awakens like Susano.

And it'd make all combos 100% successful, meaning the game would turn into who can hit who first


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, KNJ save you life from Susanoõ.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

And 4/6TK


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Kyubi Naruto is cake, considering all they do is sit there and Chaka blast spam.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

Nah, the experienced ones have some pretty brutal methods that'll give you a rough time


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Have yet to fight one that doesn't sit still, and even if they did move, it didn't work.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol you're facing the fail Naruto users then 

Be prepared for the ones that learn that air-push >>> chakra blast


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Or they not you in the air and charka gun. I just spam kunai's nonstop.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

I usually do that too. Or when the idiots use up all their chakra doing blasts, I just stroll up to em and melee


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

It looks better when they are normal.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2011)

Best awaken is Asuma's, hands down


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Kakashi is badass. Pain, too.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Does Kakashi's even do anything?


----------



## DanE (Apr 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Does Kakashi's even do anything?



yeah he kicks ass


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

And inflicts lots of damage. Problem?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 9, 2011)

I rarely use awakenings. I need my support.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 9, 2011)

I like awakenings.


----------



## River Song (Apr 9, 2011)

I like chiyo's awakening


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel so dirty when I have to use Naruto to beat spammers D:
I rather play fair but that just ain't possible on this game :3


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should make it cost a shitload of chakra, and change the chakra-gaining system. Standing on the spot gathering chakra just to turtle/spam again obviously don't go well together


Like I said before, using melee should allow you to gain chakra. The amount of chakra you gather either way should be lowered, that way melee'ing in the game has some actual appeal to even the newbiest of players.


Aeion said:


> Nah, the experienced ones have some pretty brutal methods that'll give you a rough time


I taught my younger brother that lesson from both sides. I used 4/6TK to show him how switch up your attacks (he suffered), and showed him how to go against the TK modes by whooping his ass with a dose of Hinata support and chakra-dashing backwards a few times using Ino (he suffered again). He's becoming a better challenge, but he's not quite there yet.


Aeion said:


> Best awaken is Asuma's, hands down


I know Sasori doesn't have the fairest awakening, but damn it's satisfying to use.


Skywalker said:


> Does Kakashi's even do anything?


lol Nope, CC2 forgot to give him anything.


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 9, 2011)

Tobi's awakening > Every other awakening.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

Jiraiya, BY FAR, has THE worst and most disappointing awakening in the whole game. Some people would say Hidan or Kakashi, because they had potential, and CC2 never gave it to them.

But for God's sakes, Jiraiya's awakening in Pein's Boss Battle was AMAZING. He was fast, he has oil/fire/wind style with Pa and Ma, and his combos were excellent...

Then we come to online play. His awakening is just a change in appearance, he's slow, and his ninjutsu is a shitty rasengan.

WHY CC2, WHY?!?!


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 9, 2011)

I was very disappointed with how Jiraiya turned out in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, his is too slow.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Jiraiya, BY FAR, has THE worst and most disappointing awakening in the whole game. Some people would say Hidan or Kakashi, because they had potential, and CC2 never gave it to them.
> 
> But for God's sakes, Jiraiya's awakening in Pein's Boss Battle was AMAZING. He was fast, he has oil/fire/wind style with Pa and Ma, and his combos were excellent...
> 
> ...


Kakashi is the same way, as a boss character he's pulling water dragons out the freakin' wazoo, can pull off a giant fireball in the cutscene, but doesn't get any of that as a playable character. Not even toned down versions of those techniques (which is what Itachi, Sasori, Sasuke and Deidara had).


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I was very disappointed with how Jiraiya turned out in this game.



Yea, they fucked up. Is it honestly that hard to make him a badass.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I was very disappointed with how Jiraiya turned out in this game.





NeoKurama said:


> Yes, his is too slow.





bigduo209 said:


> Kakashi is the same way, as a boss character he's pulling water dragons out the freakin' wazoo, can pull off a giant fireball in the cutscene, but doesn't get any of that as a playable character. Not even toned down versions of those techniques (which is what Itachi, Sasori, Sasuke and Deidara had).





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, they fucked up. Is it honestly that hard to make him a badass.



It's so retarded. They had MADE a good Sage-Mode Jiraiya. They coded his moves and everything. Why the hell wouldn't they use that for his normal Awakening?

I just don't understand their logic.. at all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

They got lazy.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 9, 2011)

anyone know how to beat a sasori whose using turbo and inifintie tilt and spamming support while running in circles and using shuriken?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> anyone know how to beat a sasori whose using turbo and inifintie tilt and spamming support while running in circles and using shuriken?



I never encountered a Sasori player like that, but the best person to use is Naruto


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 9, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> anyone know how to beat a sasori whose using turbo and inifintie tilt and spamming support while running in circles and using shuriken?



Now thats just not fair


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Tell that to the player.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 9, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> anyone know how to beat a sasori whose using turbo and inifintie tilt and spamming support while running in circles and using shuriken?



Aren't those supposed to be Deidara or Temari? They SPAM shurikens


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

What is turbo anyways?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What is turbo anyways?



turbo controller for auto KNJ

 i got close to beating him a few times but i the infinite tilt was just too much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

That tilt is annoying.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> turbo controller for auto KNJ
> 
> i got close to beating him a few times but i the infinite tilt was just too much.



Is it like an add-on to your controller or what?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

No, you can buy it from the store.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 9, 2011)

its a whole controller which can hit a button for you like 90 times a second or somthing.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 9, 2011)

Ugh so far meet too many people spammin regular jutsus and ultimate jutsus.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> its a whole controller which can hit a button for you like 90 times a second or somthing.



Wow, that's gay 

If people are relying on this to win they're worse than pathetic spammers


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

I ain't went against a spammer in a while. 
Something's wrong.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

I typically suck at generic fighting games like Street Fighter, or Soul Calibur. Would I even stand a chance in a game like this?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

This game has a 3D fighting system. You might.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a Naruto game, not a fighting game.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2011)

Lololol I saw Choji's awakening for the first time :WOW


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This is a Naruto game, not a fighting game.



What's the differe- oooooo


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Apr 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I typically suck at generic fighting games like Street Fighter, or Soul Calibur. Would I even stand a chance in a game like this?


Yea, you would. This game is easy to get into and so is the combat.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lololol I saw Choji's awakening for the first time :WOW



lol i know right when i saw his and killer-bee's i was like this is silly powerful ...awesome!


----------



## G (Apr 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I actually used Tsunade today.. what support characters do you use with her?


lol, i use Sakura and Lars


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> lol i know right when i saw his and killer-bee's i was like this is silly powerful ...awesome!



I was surprised. They actually implemented giant choji 



shintenshin said:


> lol, i use Sakura and Lars



Lol 2 supports that'll send the opponent flying hm?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

I just don't care no more. 
 Last time I got serious was with that Shikamaru player.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol same with me. Everytime I go in Ranked Matches I'm always fooling around and still winning  

It's good idea to find unique characters you're good with, though


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

That's player for you. I haven't been to rank in a while.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 10, 2011)

What is tilt


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> What is tilt



Tilt is flicking the analog stick quickly then pressing O. You have another combo attack when you do it. It's usually fast and precise.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

I still haven't tried it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Hidan is fun to use.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> lol i know right when i saw his and killer-bee's i was like this is silly powerful ...awesome!


I damn near busted my controller out of frustration  during that Fragment storyline,going up against Killer Bee's awakening. . I'd hate to go against somebody online whose good with it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hidan is fun to use.



I like using Hidan too. His tilt attack is great for range 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I damn near busted my controller during out of frustration  during that Fragment storyline,going up against Killer Bee's awakening. . I'd hate to go against somebody online whose good with it.



That whole fragment bullshit pissed me off. It was facking hard and it was half-assed. They should have made that a real Boss Battle and the stage should have been Unraikyo, not some cheap grassy plains


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I like using Hidan too. His tilt attack is great for range
> 
> 
> 
> That whole fragment bullshit pissed me off. It was facking hard and it was half-assed. They should have made that a real Boss Battle and the stage should have been Unraikyo, not some cheap grassy plains


Took me 6 tries. If there had been some quick-time button pressing,it would've been a more fair match. Me and my bro had to take turns to see who could beat him .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Took me 6 tries. If there had been some quick-time button pressing,it would've been a more fair match. Me and my bro had to take turns to see who could beat him .



He's just annoying... Even when you attack him he randomly starts attacking you without taking blows 

You try to back up, he shoots wind blasts. He won't even give you a second to breathe.

But if he's going to be unfair, you should too, use your awakening and spam Amaterasu, you'll get a bonus reward for activating your Mangekyo Sharingan anyways


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He's just annoying... Even when you attack him he randomly starts attacking you without taking blows
> 
> You try to back up, he shoots wind blasts. He won't even give you a second to breathe.
> 
> But if he's going to be unfair, you should too, use your awakening and spam Amaterasu, you'll get a bonus reward for activating your Mangekyo Sharingan anyways


That's what I did. spammming Amaterasu helped me win.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

It should have been a boss fight for
Naruto & Kakashi vs Deidara
Sasuke vs Deidara 
Sasuke vs Killer Bee


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got the game on my birthday (*shrugs* times are tough) Team Jin with Killer Bee as the leader just may be the best damn team ever...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

But, but, Gaara is better!


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

I beat Killer Bee "boss" first time. Very easy. 

I got this game on release date and I mained Gaara ever since and I come to find yesterday that Gaara's sand shuriken or whatever knocks you back O_0

Of course now this game has to take a back seat. SSF4, but the lack of Gaara in that game displeases me greatly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a great move, but it has its weaknesses sometimes.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2011)

Gaara has the worst ninjutsu move for a main character


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't even lie. It's too slow.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah and that's not even the half of fought a guy who was using Hokage Naruto with Minato and I THINK Tobi (Bad memory) while I used team 7 (this was before I unlocked alot of stuff so I didn't have much choice) and I was surprised that I kicked his ass so freaking hard(Note I normally suck hard at fighting games so my shock *shrug*. Did the same with Playing Karin with a Team Hebi those proper teams are smart, but I REALLY hate the NH team up "Secret Lovers". I swear that title should go to the Jiraiya/Tsunade team...


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 11, 2011)

I know this has already been done to death but I just felt like satisfying my incumbent nerdrage. Here's what my dream roster for UNS3 would look like (it goes up till the most recent chapter in the Japanese manga):


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Konoha*: Naruto (+RM Naruto), Sakura, Kakashi, Yamato, Sai, Shikamaru, Ino, Choji, Asuma, Hinata, Shino, Kiba, Lee, Tenten, Neji, Guy, Anko, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Danzo, Torune

*Allies*: Ei, Darui, Killer Bee, Omoi & Karui, Samui, Mei, Ao, Chojuro, Onoki, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, Kitsuchi, Gaara, Kankuro, Temari, Chiyo, Mifune

*Akatsuki*: Tobi-Madara, Kabuto, Itachi, Nagato, Pain, Konan, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, Kakuzu, Zetsu, Sasuke (+EMS Sasuke), Suigetsu, Jugo, Orochimaru

*Vintage*: Hanzo, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage, Muu, 4th Kazekage, Kin-Gin, Yugito, Yagura, Roshi, Han, Utakata, Fuu, Zabuza, Haku, Mangetsu, Kimimaro, Hiruzen, Tobirama, Hashirama, Minato, Mystery Coffin Shinobi


¬Total of 75 characters¬

PS: The underlined characters are those that I consider ''unlockables'', those you don't get right from the start of the game.




Obviously, since the manga is far from over, additional characters may have to be included. But I really hope the official game doesn't take it over 85-90 characters.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn those spammers online piss me off.

I fought a guy who used Minato as main. He used Sage Naruto, and Jiraiya for support. Damn, he made me bounce off the ground over and over with his support, then proceed to spam the shit out of his Rasengan.

I love it when I beat spammers though, hearing that sound of empty chakra being pressed over and over is very satisfying while kicking their ass.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 11, 2011)

It is. It brings me joy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 11, 2011)

I know...feels so damn good.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Damn those spammers online piss me off.
> 
> I fought a guy who used Minato as main. He used Sage Naruto, and Jiraiya for support. Damn, he made me bounce off the ground over and over with his support, then proceed to spam the shit out of his Rasengan.
> 
> I love it when I beat spammers though, hearing that sound of empty chakra being pressed over and over is very satisfying while kicking their ass.



You think spammers are a problem try dealing with Laggers. I swear so far everyone I have fought from Europe was one of them or maybe that's CC2's connection. IDK I've never actually had lagging before and when I fought someone from Japan it worked fine so *shrugs*

Also random question did you play as Sasori in that fight? cause If so I think that _might_ have been me (did 3 or so fights with a guy who used Sasori while I used Minato, Jiraiya, and I _think_ Hokage Naruto but it might have been Sage Naruto)


----------



## Butcher (Apr 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> You think spammers are a problem try dealing with Laggers. I swear so far everyone I have fought from Europe was one of them or maybe that's CC2's connection. IDK I've never actually had lagging before and when I fought someone from Japan it worked fine so *shrugs*
> 
> Also random question did you play as Sasori in that fight? cause If so I think that _might_ have been me (did 3 or so fights with a guy who used Sasori while I used Minato, Jiraiya, and I _think_ Hokage Naruto but it might have been Sage Naruto)


Hokage Naruto is a character? I though it was just a extra costume for Sage Naruto.

No, I was playing as Pein. 

I fought a person who was Sage Naruto and lagged me. I almost beat him though when I awakened with Temari, but then I got my ass kicked again once I got out of it.



NeoKurama said:


> It is. It brings me joy.


You can feel the sweat and frustration coming off their controller when you hear that sound .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 11, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Hokage Naruto is a character? I though it was just a extra costume for Sage Naruto.


No, no, I just split the diffrence with the characters names because I loved Kishi's art for the Naruto in that model that they used. 



> No, I was playing as Pein.
> 
> I fought a person who was Sage Naruto and lagged me. I almost beat him though when I awakened with Temari, but then I got my ass kicked again once I got out of it.



Yeah that kinda reminds me of what I do when ever I face someone who goes into Awakens I simply avoid the SHIT out of them using my support to play keep away while the timer runs out on them best advice I can give: NEVER awaken unless they're closer to death


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Obviously, since the manga is far from over, additional characters may have to be included. But I really hope the official game doesn't take it over 85-90 characters.



Why? They should add as many characters as possible. Keeps the game interesting


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm about to do some player.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2011)

Go back to Ranked meng, no one's on Player


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 11, 2011)

Only found about 5 matches.
Nobody does ranked anymore.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2011)

You sure what you checked was Ranked? 

It's always jack full for me


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why? They should add as many characters as possible. Keeps the game interesting



Too many characters = overkill and usually not a good sign for character-specific gameplay mechanics. There would be less focus on quality and more on quantity due to a limited time to produce something in grand volume. I don't want another DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 with its 130+ roster. 

90 characters - which is the limit I fixed for my own appreciation - is already overkill (my ideal is situated between 70-80 characters max). But I chose that limit because there are so many cool/awesome/must-play-as characters in the most recent chapters that have made their appearances.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Too many characters = overkill and usually not a good sign for character-specific gameplay mechanics. There would be less focus on quality and more on quantity due to a limited time to produce something in grand volume. I don't want another DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 with its 130+ roster.
> 
> 90 characters - which is the limit I fixed for my own appreciation - is already overkill (my ideal is situated between 70-80 characters max). But I chose that limit because there are so many cool/awesome/must-play-as characters in the most recent chapters that have made their appearances.




yeah, it'll be actually one character, just each time with other skins layered over it. 

I dunno, 70-80 char?! that's already a lot. I actually don't quite like fighting games with large rosters, cause you can't really master all of the characters properly (unless you've got plenty of spare time to train over 70char). Besides, the strongest characters are always taken, so the other characters are just unnecessary.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 12, 2011)

I want them to bring back the old characters aswel in the next UNS, 3rd Hokage and the Pre-Timeskip characters... I dunno, but I like to play as old characters aswel as new ones..

I hope that we will get a better story mode.. Action, Adventure RPG-ish story mode where every character is unique and can be used in different situations and missions.. Visit old places as the Naruto bridge for a side-quest or mission.. Add fillers into the game instead of the anime as extra missions and quest to level up your character or get to get special items or power-ups xP

-LS-


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 12, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want them to bring back the old characters aswel in the next UNS, 3rd Hokage and the Pre-Timeskip characters... I dunno, but I like to play as old characters aswel as new ones..



Exactly what I hope they will NOT do. Adding part 1 versions of the rookies, then top it with the Sound 4, etc, it will get too convoluted. 
Daftvirgin is right about the fact that a roster of 70+ is already too much. But this is Naruto we're talking about. I've never seen so many characters with so many unique fighting traits.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Epic



What game is that one?!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude is that......an option for Madara to use either Sharingan or Rinnengan?! Tell it is!

Oh.My.God....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Epic



Nice Photoshop to bad its unlikely as hell


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 12, 2011)

Lmfao, that picture is pro.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> shyakugaun said:
> 
> 
> > Epic
> ...



Otherwise Madara would be ultimate cheat-coded and do an one-hit-KO attack. Instant lose like Exodia the Forbidden one


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm, any other good characters I should main?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hmm, any other good characters I should main?



Yamatoooooooo


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hmm, any other good characters I should main?



What about kisame, suigetsu, kabuto, kakuzu and Tenten? You don't see them relatively often, so people don't know how to fight these. 

A question myself: how do you fight a Might Guy user? The same guy used him over and over against me and won 3 times in a row in ranked match. Dunno what was happening, but he seemed to find me each time again when I was hosting a match 


Aeion said:


> Yamatoooooooo



Yamato is a bit overrated I think... or maybe I'm not skilled enough to use him.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yamato is a bit overrated I think... or maybe I'm not skilled enough to use him.



Overrated? Lmao . Yamato is by far the least used character in the game.



Daftvirgin said:


> A question myself: how do you fight a Might Guy user? The same guy used him over and over against me and won 3 times in a row in ranked match. Dunno what was happening, but he seemed to find me each time again when I was hosting a match



Nothing really special to beat Gai users. It's just experience. Be wary of his melee, try not to get hit by his Dynamic Entry and just jump-dodge when he awakens, that way when he teleports to you he'll be in mid-air.

Also, especially strike when he has no chakra, that way he can't KNJ.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Overrated? Lmao . Yamato is by far the least used character in the game.



Nah, that award goes to Karin, Sai or Chouji. I use Yamato quite a lot myself


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 12, 2011)

Choji is gold my friends. Gold.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 12, 2011)

Suigetsu is pretty boss. Love punishing chakra dashers with his ougi.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Punishing people who are trying to fight in a fighting game?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Epic



Too fucking awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yamatoooooooo


Okay. 


Daftvirgin said:


> What about kisame, suigetsu, kabuto, kakuzu and Tenten? You don't see them relatively often, so people don't know how to fight these.


Suigetsu is good. I used him before. I'ma give them others a try.


> A question myself: how do you fight a Might Guy user? The same guy used him over and over against me and won 3 times in a row in ranked match. Dunno what was happening, but he seemed to find me each time again when I was hosting a match


I use Hinata or Neji. Also, for that awakening


----------



## DanE (Apr 12, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Epic



looks like Kabuto's gonna get pwned


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

We in a whole new naruto game.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2011)

Yo yo anybody up 4 a few matches i'm tired of fighting spammers


----------



## Sera (Apr 14, 2011)

Most people with high ranks are the most untalented players... They spam or quit when you're winning. >.<


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> Most people with high ranks are the most untalented players... They spam or quit when you're winning. >.<



Ahh rage quitters make me lol


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *GOD* looks like I've only faced spammers today. they all used SM Naruto, SM Naruto Hokage costume, Chiyo, Sasori,... All those character with which you just can play lame and spam the shit out of people. At least I played with less stronger characters (like yamato, kakashi, kiba or Temari) to be nice, and I hoped they would play decent against me, but guess what? GODFUCKSAKEN NOOOOO THEY CHOOSE SM NARUTO TO SPAM THE SHIT OUT OF ME - FUCK the online community. Besides, I quitted 3 times after each battle and the stupid game still lists it as a disconnection?! And why would a time-out grant the one with the most hp victory? IT SHOULD BE A DRAW!!
> 
> Phew... I guess I am too frustrated right now. Gonna go to free battle mode and beat some shit out of the AI to calm myself down.



Lolol. I'm still trying to figure out a method to beat puppet users. As of now I use Naruto but it isn't puppet-proof, like temari with deidara.. But keep on fighting man, sooner or later you'll have enough experience to pwn SM Narutos and laugh while you're doing it.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lolol. I'm still trying to figure out a method to beat puppet users. As of now I use Naruto but it isn't puppet-proof, like temari with deidara.. But keep on fighting man, sooner or later you'll have enough experience to pwn SM Narutos and laugh while you're doing it.



*Sigh* well, I guess I'll have to make my online player card dirty with even more losses in ranked match cause there's nobody in player match  

Btw, thanks for the courage, I need it since I don't quite enjoy this game anymore.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone want to watch a grab/ougi spammer beat me? 
I kept joining in his stream and raping him in front of his viewers.

He recorded his Jtv stream and posted the videos were he was being a cheap ass and won.

_*Protip*__*:*_ I'm the one not spamming grab and ougi. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do_PKHtLCms[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1d9BMEwV2c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alicia (Apr 14, 2011)

crap. looks like I'm a grab spammer myself 

btw, I never figured out how to do chidori spear with sasuke "taka" (hint?)


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lolol. I'm still trying to figure out a method to beat puppet users. As of now I use Naruto but it isn't puppet-proof, like temari with deidara.. But keep on fighting man, sooner or later you'll have enough experience to pwn SM Narutos and laugh while you're doing it.


I pwn the shit out of those guys.

Shikamaru's ougi FTW.

Oh yeah, and dude complaining. The guys who spam fireball are a lot more annoying.


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> crap. looks like I'm a grab spammer myself
> 
> btw, I never figured out how to do chidori spear with sasuke "taka" (hint?)



It's his Tilt + O move.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I never figured out how to do chidori spear with sasuke "taka" (hint?)



Unlocks when the game realizes you're a beast.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2011)

I also hate when you get your gauge up for a team ougi, your stops moving, stand in one spot, & guard.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2011)

I also hate bitches who jump/block LIKE MAD. Sometimes I just stand in the spot and watch them jump/block when i'm doing absolutely nothing. They look so retarded.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2011)

And when they stand in one spot until you attack. I attack and we play the "waiting game".


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Ak47suki, your very good at this game, I respect you playing as Tenten,  Even though am a terrible player.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> crap. looks like I'm a grab spammer myself
> 
> btw, I never figured out how to do chidori spear with sasuke "taka" (hint?)



You were a pretty bad jutsu spammer too. <.<


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> Ak47suki, your very good at this game, I respect you playing as Tenten,  Even though am a terrible player.



Actually you are pretty good.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

I swear there are spammers everywhere 
WTH seriously i fought a guy who freaking jumped around throwing shuriken n usin itachi n kakazu 2 hold me back,wen i got in close they used their ultimate jutsu with Konan then kept shuriken spamming

Is there anyone who wants 2 fight im tired of spammers n rage quitters seriously i almost beat 2 hero ranked players but they quit right wen i was about 2 end the fight with my team ultimate jutsu


----------



## DanE (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey I actually found a good clan or sort of, the leader or "sensei" is a girl and she beat me alot of times they are better than the other clan >_>.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

There are clans there


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 15, 2011)

No, am not good, I can be a spammer, but I try not to be and go physical! lol but I FAIL at replacement jutsu :'(


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2011)

I am good at all aspects 

But I choose to follow good virtues, dun't worry


----------



## Alicia (Apr 15, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> No, am not good, I can be a spammer, but I try not to be and go physical! lol but I FAIL at replacement jutsu :'(



Same goes here, and I'm ashamed of myself being a spammer.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone up 4 a battle


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

You on 360??


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 15, 2011)

Hollow Bunny on 360 hit me up if anyone want to play, I need to get better at this game anyway!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll play you some games some time.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 15, 2011)

i m more of a melee person,but not good at knj. plus I m easier to read since i m more likely to find a way to attack u with melee, i dont dash often. Also hate supports.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You on 360??



Naw PS3 if anyone wants 2 battle send an invite 2 EchotheHedgehog 
im up 4 a challenge


----------



## Alicia (Apr 15, 2011)

You'd probably decline me cause I'm a horrible spammer *sniff*

btw, those "beginners" online are the worst. A Sasori user had a flawless victory by spamming throw as soon his support kicked me back, which triggers the support kick again and it went like that over and over. I got stuck in an Infinite loop he triggered


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You'd probably decline me cause I'm a horrible spammer *sniff*
> 
> btw, those "beginners" online are the worst. A Sasori user had a flawless victory by spamming throw as soon his support kicked me back, which triggers the support kick again and it went like that over and over. I got stuck in an Infinite loop he triggered



Wow, that's awful. Can't you KnJ out of it ?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 15, 2011)

Dunno. I tried, but it might just have failed cause I panicked.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sasori is cheap.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You'd probably decline me cause I'm a horrible spammer *sniff*
> 
> btw, those "beginners" online are the worst. A Sasori user had a flawless victory by spamming throw as soon his support kicked me back, which triggers the support kick again and it went like that over and over. I got stuck in an Infinite loop he triggered



Naw i wouldn't decline u n thats rough i sorry bout that


----------



## Alicia (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm actually quite surprised no one else has experienced this as well. Seems to be a new Sasori gimmick we have to counter.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

Sasori don't give me problems, except the hero ranked players.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 15, 2011)

I only fought one Sasori user, and I kicked his ass.

Does anyone know how to do a tilt move on PS3? I can't seem to get it right even when I look at the combo so I need to know how to do it. I think I'm messing up due to pressing it the wrong way.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't even know.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Sasori is easy to overcome, if he goes into awakening mode just rush him and its over.

I figured an epic tactic for Kisame against Meleers though.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I don't even know.



You push the analog stick in any direction once, _*then *_press the melee button.

You do not do both at the same time, just one after the other.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Sasori is easy to overcome, if he goes into awakening mode just rush him and its over.
> 
> I figured an epic tactic for Kisame against Meleers though.


I remember I was fighting one. Every time I tried to set up my ougi with Shikamaru, he always stopped it. 



bigduo209 said:


> You push the analog stick in any direction once, _*then *_press the melee button.
> 
> You do not do both at the same time, just one after the other.


I'll try it later on.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Wait, you don't even know that there is different combos?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I knew.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy fucking shit, this game is seriously deteriorating. 

This evening I've had about 50 battles and about 47 of them were dumbass children who be unbelievable bitches and choose characters like Sasori or Deidara. If not then they be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Minato or Itachi or some other overfucked character. 

All they do is run around and throw kunais like pussy bitches and have no idea how to play. They fucking spam rasengan, chidori, gatsuya like it's all they fucking know.

Then they run to the back like pussies, expecting me to chakra dash so they be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and use their ougi. Some children are so mentally retarded they honestly think such pathetic strategies will fucking work. Jesus Motherfucking Christ.

If that, isn't enough, these bastards will turtle and run after hitting you, like fucking once and wait for time to run out and determine the winner. Why are there such pathetic players in an online community?

For God's sakes. I'm a fucking Hero with 930 wins and 260 loses. I can handle all these fucktwits who think they're smart but the fact that that I've fought 3 decent people out of 50 is just plain ridiculous.

Another scenario. Those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who have like, 200 wins and 0 loses, with a fucking Disconnection Frequency of 9/10 think they're smart because they leave every game when they're about to lose. I went into one dumbass like this's room. And they fucking pretend to be afk to wait until I leave because they're too scared to fight me and too ashamed to leave the room themselves. So I played the waiting game and watched a few toons while waiting, and this bitch was still here.

Bored, I messaged this idiot, all I said was "Scared?"

I swear to God.. If I could take a picture of this  This bitch replied back saying something a long the lines of this: 

"I hate fucking noobs like you. All you do is spam spam spam and make this game suck. Why don't you SMD bitch, and by the way, I'm a girl, you stupid pervert"

Some children are so socially disturbed it's sad. I was literally laughing off my sofa when I read this. My top 3 chars are Jiraiya, Tobi, and Yamato, so how the hell could I spam? How could she even say that when we haven't even FOUGHT yet? To say such ignorant things like suck her dick when she's a female?

...


Forgive me for such a ridiculously long rant,but the online community has become so disgustingly rotten as it is, I couldn't suppress it anymore.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Holy fucking shit, this game is seriously deteriorating.
> 
> This evening I've had about 50 battles and about 47 of them were dumbass children who be unbelievable bitches and choose characters like Sasori or Deidara. If not then they be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Minato or Itachi or some other overfucked character.
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol.



I've lost it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2011)

It seems the only way to tell the difference between fair players and spammers. If the player has 300 wins,and only 5 losses,he's most likely a spammer. A person who has a high losing rate,and a low win rate, is more than likely a fair player.

Or at least that's my conclusions after playing online for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It seems the only way to tell the difference between fair players and spammers. If the player has 300 wins,and only 5 losses,he's most likely a spammer. A person who has a high losing rate,and a low win rate, is more than likely a fair player.
> 
> Or at least that's my conclusions after playing online for the past 3 weeks.



some of what you said it correct;

If they have high wins, and low loses, like 5 loses, chances are they are a spammer, but looking at their most used characters determines everything.

If they have like 500 wins and 5 loses, and their tops chars are like Sasori, Itachi, and SM Naruto, then you know they're a spammer

If they have low wins and high loses, they just suck.

If they have high wins and low loses, and top chars are uncommon people, then this could lead you to *think* they're fair, experienced players.

But unfortunately, nothing matters until you get into the battlefield. Someone with 500 wins and 5 loses who only uses Yamato may look fair and good, but once you fight them they could do bullshit things like run the whole battle, throw kunais like a bitch or turtle like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). It's sad, really


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone up 4 a fight


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Holy fucking shit, this game is seriously deteriorating.
> 
> This evening I've had about 50 battles and about 47 of them were dumbass children who be unbelievable bitches and choose characters like Sasori or Deidara. If not then they be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Minato or Itachi or some other overfucked character.
> 
> ...



Lmfao, epic, really epic.
I really should start playing this game more, i'm missing on some lolz.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

You went overboard that time, B. How can she call you a "pervert" when you didn't say anything perverted? 

Hell yeah! I be playing the waiting game, too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just be like, "your mom's a girl."


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

And "you're dads a sissy"


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Usually just replying "You Mad?" to any message wins all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Usually just replying "You Mad?" to any message wins all.



This ftw.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol at these rage quitters 
This Kabuto user quit n wen i asked y he said im not losing 2 a noob like u 
So i replied Says the guy spamming chakra blade 
He got mad after that n tried 2 fight me again with Minato n Pain n Jiraiya but i owned him with my favorite team Secret Lovers


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice One sonic uzumaki 
I usually message those spammers with "you scum!" after I've lost against them. Hope _somebody_ is gonna kick their asses sometime soon.

Unfortunately I've forgotten how not to SPAM and fight fairly. Could you guys define a fair player in what goes action and tactics. Aeion, Neokurama and AK47suki 187 you all seem to be respectable players, would any of you take me as your student?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nice One sonic uzumaki
> I usually message those spammers with "you scum!" after I've lost against them. Hope _somebody_ is gonna kick their asses sometime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately I've forgotten how not to SPAM and fight fairly. Could you guys define a fair player in what goes action and tactics. Aeion, Neokurama and AK47suki 187 you all seem to be respectable players, would any of you take me as your student?


Just call me Sonic 
If ur on PS3 i kno who u can get great tips from, my fav student RedHabanero,or i'll train u myself though i think i've lost my edge abit


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Just be like, "your mom's a girl."





NeoKurama said:


> And "you're dads a sissy"



Forgot to mention that she said she blocked me as well 



Daftvirgin said:


> Nice One sonic uzumaki
> I usually message those spammers with "you scum!" after I've lost against them. Hope _somebody_ is gonna kick their asses sometime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately I've forgotten how not to SPAM and fight fairly. Could you guys define a fair player in what goes action and tactics. Aeion, Neokurama and AK47suki 187 you all seem to be respectable players, would any of you take me as your student?



I could teach you in the arts of fair play


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

really? That'd be awesome^^ any help is welcome. I'm uploading a video on Youtube right now. It's the fight between me and a Hero ranked guy. I'll post the link as soon it's uploaded.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Lol at these rage quitters
> This Kabuto user quit n wen i asked y he said im not losing 2 a noob like u
> So i replied Says the guy spamming chakra blade
> He got mad after that n tried 2 fight me again with Minato n Pain n Jiraiya but i owned him with my favorite team Secret Lovers


Good one. 
I save every single one of my hate messages. I still remember my first one.  


Daftvirgin said:


> Nice One sonic uzumaki
> I usually message those spammers with "you scum!" after I've lost against them. Hope _somebody_ is gonna kick their asses sometime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately I've forgotten how not to SPAM and fight fairly. Could you guys define a fair player in what goes action and tactics. Aeion, Neokurama and AK47suki 187 you all seem to be respectable players, would any of you take me as your student?



I've never been in a "teacher student" thing before. I guess I could help.
Who do you main?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the vid. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GL6Segau8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

He was a sore loser who played the distance game. They wanna play the distance game, you play the distance game, too.
Take down some health, & just do what he did the entire match. Run away.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I've never been in a "teacher student" thing before. I guess I could help.
> Who do you main?



Don't know, I use various characters. Usually Sasuke Taka, Minato, either Kakashi or Yamato, Kabuto, Kiba, Shino, Naruto (Rasenshuriken) Killer Bee, either Kisame or Suigetsu, Asuma, Tenten and Temari. But most of the time I suck because I don't know my characters deep enough to master them AND I've just got an impulsive strategy: dodge or block then dash and attack. It's probably one of the common ones that obviously don't quite work most of the time and I consider it as a SPAM-strategy. Now I try not to use jutsu too often, but combos just don't seem to work very well, since most of the players just knj out of it. I think I do throws too often instead.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

If ur on PSN u can add me i need 2 get my game back


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Here's the vid.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GL6Segau8[/YOUTUBE]



That guy sucked. He's one of those pussy bitches who don't know how to play.

Honestly, when he started to run you should've been more on the offense instead of back-dashing that often. I'd try to avoid the story-based support team and choose a more colourful set. You should go by the standard 1 long range, one short range, like Itachi and Pein.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> If ur on PSN u can add me i need 2 get my game back


Huh? What do you mean "get your game back"? 

Anyways my PSN is Daftvirgin (just like my username). What's yours?
Aeion, what's yours (if you're on PSN as well)?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Huh? What do you mean "get your game back"?
> 
> Anyways my PSN is Daftvirgin (just like my username). What's yours?
> Aeion, what's yours (if you're on PSN as well)?



I think he ment he's lost some of his skill from lack of play and he's trying to get his talent back

Plus I already have you on PS3


----------



## Motochika (Apr 16, 2011)

Just had a session with Daft. He's not spamming as much!!!!!!!

Also why is it that when I played online I faced 10 Minatos . Geez there is little to no variation on ranked matches. Although beating them with Asuma made it rather nice. :3


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

@ Aeion really? which one are you?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been practicing my support(since i use to suck at it). After my PS3 cools down, I wanna go against one of you guys. Just to see if I have gotten any better at it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

I find myself using Naruto alot, now.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Just had a session with Daft. He's not spamming as much!!!!!!!
> 
> Also why is it that when I played online I faced 10 Minatos . Geez there is little to no variation on ranked matches. Although beating them with Asuma made it rather nice. :3



Ranked matches are just plain ridiculous now. It's usually sad that I can't use the characters I enjoy most when facing other pros because of the crap I have to take from them



Daftvirgin said:


> @ Aeion really? which one are you?



I'm Skyxen



NeoKurama said:


> I find myself using Naruto alot, now.


I used to use him a lot, but I stopped. I only use him against ridiculous pros now.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

Wtf? Is it normal that I lose BP after losing to a guy ranked as legendary ninja when I'm ranked as Jonin leader?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 16, 2011)

You lose it every time.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

Not if you lose against an opponent of a higher rank that is


----------



## Butcher (Apr 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ranked matches are just plain ridiculous now. It's usually sad that I can't use the characters I enjoy most when facing other pros because of the crap I have to take from them


I like using Neji and Shikamaru a lot, but I have to use other characters to be able to match and beat their damn spamming. 

Taka Sasuke is one of my best weapons to match spammers, also Kabuto.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Neji and Shikamaru? You got good taste.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 16, 2011)

My PSN is Sabu935. Come @ me bro .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I like using Neji and Shikamaru a lot, but I have to use other characters to be able to match and beat their damn spamming.
> 
> Taka Sasuke is one of my best weapons to match spammers, also Kabuto.



They should change all that chidori/rasengan garbage to the speed of Jiraiya's rasengan. His actually takes a while to form, so you can't succeed in spamming it. That's why Jiraiya's my main. He's the only character with Rasengan that you can't spam, not that I would if you could. Plus he by-far has the best tilt in the game


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone wanna play my PSN is Echothehedgehog


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 16, 2011)

So anybody wanna go a round? I'm getting tired of fighting all these damn spammers.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Anyone wanna play my PSN is Echothehedgehog


Damn you're good. Even with one support you beat me both times! One of the funnest matches I've had online.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

I need to fight you, Sonic.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Luls me too


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2011)

I managed to beat him the first time, but that'd be the first and last time.  He's pro.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm up for a game now, anyone wanna come at me?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll fight you guys once I get almost all the characters support types, which will probably be Tuesday, or Sunday if I go at it enough.

I'm a bad ass with Kabuto.

I've noticed that Kabuto's Ougi still goes even if he gets knockdown down. Or is it me just getting lucky?


----------



## DanE (Apr 16, 2011)

Aieon im tired of your relentless arrogance and self appreciative bullshit  BRING IT ON!!! later tonight tho .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm up for anything.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Aieon im tired of your relentless arrogance and self appreciative bullshit  BRING IT ON!!! later tonight tho .



I'll be waiting for you always


​


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Shit just got real.


----------



## DanE (Apr 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'll be waiting for you always
> 
> 
> ​



oh Hell No!, not Excalibur


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

That's you're ass, Spiderman.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That's you're ass, Spiderman.



Which will be handed to him shortly


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Damn you're good. Even with one support you beat me both times! One of the funnest matches I've had online.



I use mainly my favorite pairings ask Daft i'm a beast with Secret Lovers


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Gotta take you on.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gotta take you on.



Lol i just sent u a message but my Connection is screwy keeps signing me out


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't get a message.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 16, 2011)

anyone up for a match right now? PSN :kerbykidd  
im getting good with tenten and jugo which is cool cause almost no one plays as them so i feel unique lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Not up 4 a match right now crappy connection maybe 2morrow


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah i'm uber busy as well... 

Spider! We will postpone this


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonic, are you using a keyboard or something? The way you type is insane I mean you can even type during gameplay o_O


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 17, 2011)

Ballz to you!


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sonic, are you using a keyboard or something? The way you type is insane I mean you can even type during gameplay o_O



"Sonic's the name,speed's my game"
Lol i'm just used 2 it so i type fast 
whose up 4 a match


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Good match Daftvirgin, you're pretty good  

And sorry sonic, I had to go when you were ready to fight, i'll get you next time


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

good? you beat me with kakuzu with over 60% of health left lol


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll fight you one of you guys in a while.

Get ready to be pwned, hopefully.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonic, is pretty good. He said he was gonna lose before the match star.
And he did. 
He just said "yep". That was funny.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> good? you beat me with kakuzu with over 60% of health left lol



Nah, you were Kisame, he's hard to manage. Plus you gave me a hard time when I was Jiraiya, you have some decency


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, you're really good, if you gave him trouble with Jiriya.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo, you up 4 a match?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure. ....


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

2 years from now.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 2 years from now.



Kill me...!

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 17, 2011)

That gives them them time to think about what they did wrong.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Kill me...!
> 
> -LS-


Chibaku Tensei, Bijuu bomb, Rasenshuriken, Amaterasu. Pick your choice.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo, I found fighting you was more difficult than fighting Aeion! Maybe Aeion went easy on me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

How so?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

dunno, your support was like endless and I couldn't use combos on you. You're like "untouchable"


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 17, 2011)

Yo Neo lets fight again im ready this time
Anyone want 2 fight im waiting 4 RedHanabero 2 return?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> dunno, your support was like endless and I couldn't use combos on you. You're like "untouchable"


I performed three combos with Kakashi. The most I ever did in an online match. 


Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Yo Neo lets fight again im ready this time
> Anyone want 2 fight im waiting 4 RedHanabero 2 return?


I'm about to get ready and go to a party in a few.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

im up for a match really quick


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, you're really good, if you gave him trouble with Jiriya.



I said the same thing to you, didn't I? 



Daftvirgin said:


> Neo, I found fighting you was more difficult than fighting Aeion! Maybe Aeion went easy on me.



Turrrhurrr~


----------



## DanE (Apr 17, 2011)

So Aeion wanna fight, ill fight you in 2 hours.

oh and before we fight

No Turtling and No Spamming


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> So Aeion wanna fight, ill fight you in 2 hours.
> 
> oh and before we fight
> 
> No Turtling and No Spamming



I'm on now, but I dunno if I'll on in 2 hours, I'm having guests at the house

and lo~  Me? turtle? spam? Do not insult me so


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I said the same thing to you, didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Turrrhurrr~



You really did went easy on me, didn't you?


----------



## DanE (Apr 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm on now, but I dunno if I'll on in 2 hours, I'm having guests at the house
> 
> and lo~  Me? turtle? spam? Do not insult me so



I guess we wont be able to fight, I just rented a movie and im gonna watch it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You really did went easy on me, didn't you?



I do that with all my opponents at first 



Spiderman said:


> I guess we wont be able to fight, I just rented a movie and im gonna watch it.



It's alright, I got guests over anyways, no time for matches


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone up for a match on PS3?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

i am wats your psn

edit: nevermind im your freind already lol


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

goku100107 is my PSN.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh,and I wanted to share a hilarious story I got online.

So I lost this match to a spammer. He messages me and tells me I'm weak,and I reply that I didn't know that spamming made you a good player. 
This guy replies that using your jutsu's every second is not spamming .

The ignorance of people online .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Oh,and I wanted to share a hilarious story I got online.
> 
> So I lost this match to a spammer. He messages me and tells me I'm weak,and I reply that I didn't know that spamming made you a good player.
> This guy replies that using your jutsu's every second is not spamming .
> ...



:rofl

Sometimes I think the replies of these dumb bitches are more hilarious than their pathetic playing behaviour. There are times when I really want to see their faces when they're writing these comments, just to see the retards we have in our community


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :rofl
> 
> Sometimes I think the replies of these dumb bitches are more hilarious than their pathetic playing behaviour. There are times when I really want to see their faces when they're writing these comments, just to see the retards we have in our community



So,you wanna go a round? If you do send me an invite(my PSN is on this page). I'll be done with a match I'm in in a few minutes. Get read to have your ass turned red .


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

ggs butcher! anyone else up for some matches?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> So,you wanna go a round? If you do send me an invite(my PSN is on this page). I'll be done with a match I'm in in a few minutes. Get read to have your ass turned red .



Honestly, I'd love to, but I got to go somewhere in the next 3 minutes 

i'll remember your challenge for next time, though


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ggs butcher! anyone else up for some matches?


Dude you pwened my ass with those ranged characters.

Though Pein and Shikamaru gave you trouble.

My bro wants to challenge you.



Aeion said:


> Honestly, I'd love to, but I got to go somewhere in the next 3 minutes
> 
> i'll remember your challenge for next time, though


Yeah...I'll be waiting .

I'll be up until probably 1 AM.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Dude you pwened my ass with those ranged characters.
> 
> Though Pein and Shikamaru gave you trouble.
> 
> ...



tell your bro to come at me lol im still on if he wants


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> tell your bro to come at me lol im still on if he wants


He probably already sent you a message.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> He probably already sent you a message.



is he sabu?
btw how was my jugo?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> is he sabu?
> btw how was my jugo?


Yeah.

In general I always had trouble with Jugos, no matter who played as them. You were pretty good,and kept pummeling me so I couldn't get chakra.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, fuck this game!
I ran into fucking Chunins who were spammers, and lost. When I tried to rematch, they fucking left!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> is he sabu?
> btw how was my jugo?


Sabu was me. I'm assuming your favorite to use is Ten-Ten? I watched all the rounds you had with my brother. So,who was better,me or my brother ?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Yeah.
> 
> In general I always had trouble with Jugos, no matter who played as them. You were pretty good,and kept pummeling me so I couldn't get chakra.



yep thats how to play with jugo non stop action lol, his timing is hard to get though


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Sabu was me. I'm assuming your favorite to use is Ten-Ten? I watched all the rounds you had with my brother. So,who was better,me or my brother ?



nah chiyo is my favorite im just trying to learn other people lol ive got like 145 of my 150 somthing wins with chiyo  

your brother is good and you are too...didnt expect that UJ with kakuzu though and both you guys got away from my lee support into UJ  lol


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Man, fuck this game!
> I ran into fucking Chunins who were spammers, and lost. When I tried to rematch, they fucking left!



You seeeeeee? The whole community is full of shit-vomiting, diarrhea-faced bitch ass pussy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You seeeeeee? The whole community is full of shit-vomiting, diarrhea-faced bitch ass pussy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Even begginers, and trainess KNJ like a pro.

EDIT: What happened to you're rep?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> nah chiyo is my favorite im just trying to learn other people lol ive got like 145 of my 150 somthing wins with chiyo
> 
> your brother is good and you are too...didnt expect that UJ with kakuzu though and both you guys got away from my lee support into UJ  lol



Hidans a double bladed sword when it comes to support. He either moves the opponent away to where I cannot get the upper hand,or I can nail them with some devastating combos or my Ougi. Kakuzu and Kakashi are my two best characters.  

I knew that Lee tactic you would used from watching my brother play you. I would say "all according to plan",but you did beat me....for now .


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Hidans a double bladed sword when it comes to support. He either moves the opponent away to where I cannot get the upper hand,or I can nail them with some devastating combos or my Ougi. Kakuzu and Kakashi are my two best characters.
> 
> I knew that Lee tactic you would used from watching my brother play you. I would say "all according to plan",but you did beat me....for now .



grr u spied me lol but yea rematch any time send a friend request!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> EDIT: What happened to you're rep?



Lmao, this forum is turning into quite the community as well. I state my opinions that do not offend or have any negative effect on anyone, yet people who disagree with me feel it fit to neg me.

Another one, this dumbass called kidloco roams various threads and just negs everyone. He negged me twice for just posting on threads, I had no opinions or debates for those two negs. He also negged my friend for no reason.

Why is it that every community is tainted with such horrible beings of existence?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, this forum is turning into quite the community as well. I state my opinions that do not offend or have any negative effect on anyone, yet people who disagree with me feel it fit to neg me.
> 
> Another one, this dumbass called kidloco roams various threads and just negs everyone. He negged me twice for just posting on threads, I had no opinions or debates for those two negs. He also negged my friend for no reason.
> 
> Why is it that every community is tainted with such horrible beings of existence?



thats how NF has always been sadly


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, this forum is turning into quite the community as well. I state my opinions that do not offend or have any negative effect on anyone, yet people who disagree with me feel it fit to neg me.
> 
> Another one, this dumbass called kidloco roams various threads and just negs everyone. He negged me twice for just posting on threads, I had no opinions or debates for those two negs. He also negged my friend for no reason.
> 
> Why is it that every community is tainted with such horrible beings of existence?



They be trolling 
Anyway we really need 2 battle


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, this forum is turning into quite the community as well. I state my opinions that do not offend or have any negative effect on anyone, yet people who disagree with me feel it fit to neg me.
> 
> *Another one, this dumbass called kidloco roams various threads and just negs everyone. He negged me twice for just posting on threads, I had no opinions or debates for those two negs. He also negged my friend for no reason.*
> 
> Why is it that every community is tainted with such horrible beings of existence?



Yeah, just noticed that on your visitors page. He's a total fucktard who's talking bullshit and on top of that he's arrogant just because he was a mod. I wish I could bring peace here on NF.

And sadly, every community has fucktards. It's inevitable.

Btw when you see me online, I'm not doing anything unless I'm fighting one of you guys. I'm through with online matches against spammers. Yesterday they all used awakenings.

PS: Aeion, Sonic, I wasn't really focused when fighting you guys (was reading the manga 4 first time lol).


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be getting this soon as the fighting system and cutscenes look something new and refreshing. Think I'm gonna play the first one first.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, this forum is turning into quite the community as well. I state my opinions that do not offend or have any negative effect on anyone, yet people who disagree with me feel it fit to neg me.
> 
> Another one, this dumbass called kidloco roams various threads and just negs everyone. He negged me twice for just posting on threads, I had no opinions or debates for those two negs. He also negged my friend for no reason.
> 
> Why is it that every community is tainted with such horrible beings of existence?



Damn, I had one like that. Negged me because I said "I never get tired of holding my PS3 controller.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> thats how NF has always been sadly





Sonic Uzumaki said:


> They be trolling
> Anyway we really need 2 battle





Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah, just noticed that on your visitors page. He's a total fucktard who's talking bullshit and on top of that he's arrogant just because he was a mod. I wish I could bring peace here on NF.
> 
> And sadly, every community has fucktards. It's inevitable.
> 
> ...





NeoKurama said:


> Damn, I had one like that. Negged me because I said "I never get tired of holding my PS3 controller.



Honestly, I think they should just get rid of the rep/neg system. In all honesty, it has no real function or need. It just gets abused by people like kidloco to harass other members of this forum


----------



## Butcher (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to start using Kabuto with Orochimaru support, but I do not know who to put as the second support. Any ideas?

Kabuto is my anti-spam weapon. I beat a Raikage dude with him. So I'd really like to come up with better tactics.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

*Support guide [?]*



Butcher said:


> Okay, I'm going to start using Kabuto with Orochimaru support, but I do not know who to put as the second support.
> 
> Kabuto is my anti-spam weapon. I beat a Raikage dude with him.



Sasuke (Chidori True Spear/Kirin) is pretty good as support. He casts fireballs while Orochimaru is good for short ranged support, together they form the "those steeped in darkness" team. 

Though for long range, Sasuke "Taka", Itachi, Kakuzu, Tobi and Ino are the best in my opinion (Deidara and Sasori are also good ones, but I never use them). 
For short range I think Pain, Hinata, Hidan/Lee, Asuma, Orochimaru and Lars are best. 
And for mid-range, you can choose from: Kakashi, Yamato, any Rasengan user, Killer Bee, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai, Jugo, Kabuto and Chiyo. 

Shino is actually a sneaky one, you have to send him in at the right moment. Same goes for Gai (Might Guy; English dub). 

*Warning:* This is ofcourse only according to my own experience, as for example I have little used kankuro and Choji, or I think Neji's Kaiten is too easy to KNJ. However, because I'm not a very experienced player myself, more experienced players as Aeion, Neokurama or Sonic Uzumaki could actually mock on this post and prove me wrong 

Oh and Gaara just sucks as support.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Kakuzu will be my main. I own with him online. I've never fought another kakuzu user though .


----------



## DanE (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sasuke (Chidori True Spear/Kirin) is pretty good as support. He casts fireballs while Orochimaru is good for short ranged support, together they form the "those steeped in darkness" team.
> 
> Though for long range, Sasuke "Taka", Itachi, Kakuzu, Tobi and Ino are the best in my opinion (Deidara and Sasori are also good ones, but I never use them).
> For short range I think Pain, Hinata, Hidan/Lee, Asuma, Orochimaru and Lars are best.
> ...



not if you put him in Balance


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I think Kakuzu will be my main. I own with him online. I've never fought another kakuzu user though .



im actually really good with kakuzu hes one of my favorites ! wanna mirror match?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pretty decent with Kisame. Just figured that out.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm pretty decent with Kisame. Just figured that out.



are you still on? wanna fight ? PSN: kerbykidd


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> are you still on? wanna fight ? PSN: kerbykidd



You sure? I'm a noob. Well, sort of 

PSN: DaftVirgin 

I'm idle, just charging my controller 



Spiderman said:


> not if you put him in Balance



Never came up with that lol


----------



## Butcher (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sasuke (Chidori True Spear/Kirin) is pretty good as support. He casts fireballs while Orochimaru is good for short ranged support, together they form the "those steeped in darkness" team.
> 
> Though for long range, Sasuke "Taka", Itachi, Kakuzu, Tobi and Ino are the best in my opinion (Deidara and Sasori are also good ones, but I never use them).
> For short range I think Pain, Hinata, Hidan/Lee, Asuma, Orochimaru and Lars are best.
> ...


I'll try those.

Gaara isn't bad, usually if someone dashing back he comes in handy. While Gaara is doing his Tsunami(Lol Tsunami my ass), I usually chakra dash then combo them or use a jutsu.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'll try those.
> 
> Gaara isn't bad, usually if someone dashing back he comes in handy. While Gaara is doing his Tsunami(Lol Tsunami my ass), I usually chakra dash then combo them or use a jutsu.



Hmm then you could put him in the Shino-category.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hmm then you could put him in the Shino-category.



hey you still on on, i sent you a friend request.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed something today. I'm a low-ranking Student Reserves,but I shot up from beginner to Student Reserves in just 12 minutes.

Anyway, a lot of low ranking players like myself were challenging me. To my surprise,they were terrible. They weren't spammers,but they sure as hell wasn't good. I think they played 2-3 matches offline then went online. I played UNS2 for three months before going online. Seems like they wanted to fight someone of the same rank.

I had a couple of guys trying to use Pain as support from halfway across the arena . It's not fun matches,but it's easy points.


----------



## DanE (Apr 18, 2011)

Any of you wanna fight me tonight and when I mean any of you I mean Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Any of you wanna fight me tonight and when I mean any of you I mean Aeion.



I'm busy as hell today but I'll see what I can do 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I noticed something today. I'm a low-ranking Student Reserves,but I shot up from beginner to Student Reserves in just 12 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, a lot of low ranking players like myself were challenging me. To my surprise,they were terrible. They weren't spammers,but they sure as hell wasn't good. I think they played 2-3 matches offline then went online. I played UNS2 for three months before going online. Seems like they wanted to fight someone of the same rank.
> 
> I had a couple of guys trying to use Pain as support from halfway across the arena . It's not fun matches,but it's easy points.



Really? I went online without any offline matches and pwned everyone


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I noticed something today. I'm a low-ranking Student Reserves,but I shot up from beginner to Student Reserves in just 12 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, a lot of low ranking players like myself were challenging me. To my surprise,they were terrible. They weren't spammers,but they sure as hell wasn't good. I think they played 2-3 matches offline then went online. I played UNS2 for three months before going online. Seems like they wanted to fight someone of the same rank.
> 
> I had a couple of guys trying to use Pain as support from halfway across the arena . It's not fun matches,but it's easy points.



I was just like them, back then: getting pwned by same rank players


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got in the house. Might be on later. Daft, Kankuro is awesome, ain't he?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Just got in the house. Might be on later. Daft, Kankuro is awesome, ain't he?



Kankuro is like any other puppet user


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 18, 2011)

His tilt move is the gayest.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 18, 2011)

The only people who have been beating me are Rasegan spammers and Sasori's. Sasori is a bitch in combat .


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Just got in the house. Might be on later. Daft, Kankuro is awesome, ain't he?



Hell no I hate him. Lost so many times against Kankuro users 
+ he's pretty disrespectful for using Sasori's body as a puppet now (though Sasori did the same thing with 3rd kazekage and Kankuro's puppets got smashed by Sasori)


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> His tilt move is the gayest.



What does it do?


----------



## DanE (Apr 18, 2011)

I think is just like chiyo


----------



## Butcher (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hell no I hate him. Lost so many times against Kankuro users
> + he's pretty disrespectful for using Sasori's body as a puppet now (though Sasori did the same thing with 3rd kazekage and Kankuro's puppets got smashed by Sasori)



Just sent you a challenge. You wanna go?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Just sent you a challenge. You wanna go?



Not now, it's 2:00 am over here!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya'll go quit hating on Kankuro!!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

But he's a bitch just like Chiyo and Sasori


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> But *the people who use him act like* a bitch just like *those who use* Chiyo and Sasori



Fix'd


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Ya'll go quit hating on Kankuro!!





Daftvirgin said:


> Hell no I hate him. Lost so many times against Kankuro users
> *+ he's pretty disrespectful for using Sasori's body as a puppet now (though Sasori did the same thing with 3rd kazekage and Kankuro's puppets got smashed by Sasori)*



There's still a reason to hate him  and I don't like his latest make up 

Quoted myself lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 18, 2011)

Kankuro is beast. He is not like the other users.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 18, 2011)

That makeup..


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll rather use Chiyo. 
...eh no wait, on second though no. Just no.


----------



## DanE (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate Puppet users, double defense


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2011)

Puppet users = no.

They should make the puppets fall for a LONG period of time when you hit them.. if they're gonna make UNS3


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 18, 2011)

They need to improve a lot of shit for UNS3.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 18, 2011)

Would love to have team battles, and no support.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd love to have JUTSU CLASHES


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd love to have JUTSU CLASHES



Then just go play the first UNS  
But honestly I think it'll be a bad idea. Clash spammers must be awful and it's basically just a button mashing contest. Maybe that's why they removed it from UNS2


----------



## SBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope that in the next game, they don't forget the simple stuff like remembering your character selection every time a new match starts. Also hope they make it so that if you disconnect from a ranked, it actually counts as a loss.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion,I'm still waiting .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Then just go play the first UNS
> But honestly I think it'll be a bad idea. Clash spammers must be awful and it's basically just a button mashing contest. Maybe that's why they removed it from UNS2



In the first UNS, the computers hardly do it at all, even on Super 

And clash spamming would be awesome  It's on it's own level on determining greatness on many aspects. 

Only problem would be those biatches who have to ruin everything for everyone and use turbo controllers 



SBrown said:


> Also hope they make it so that if you disconnect from a ranked, it actually counts as a loss.



Nah, sometimes people really have to leave the game for IRL reasons. They should make it that if you leave during the beginning/middle of the match, nothing serious will happen, but if you leave at the end (usually when people start losing) or have low health, then it should count as a loss.



Butcher said:


> Aeion,I'm still waiting .



Alas, we were destined to fight. Fate will decide our match soon enough


----------



## SBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, sometimes people really have to leave the game for IRL reasons. They should make it that if you leave during the beginning/middle of the match, nothing serious will happen, but if you leave at the end (usually when people start losing) or have low health, then it should count as a loss.



Hmmm you're right. I'm sure people would still find a way to take advantage of that system. But I could live with that cuz it would be much better than the system we have now.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 19, 2011)

Rather than make jutsu clashes a button mashing contest, if 2 jutsu's clash against each other a short cinematic occurs and both players are knocked backed with some damage taken.

I would love to see something like that in NUNS3


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd love to have JUTSU CLASHES



The only thing I don't want to return is the clashing minigame. Maybe as a harmless 1 or 2 second cinematic in-between fights it might be fine, but that's it.

----------------------

-I definitely wish that CC2 bring back some of the minigames, and make some new ones. They should also bring back status effect changes in awakenings (like Kabuto's regenerating health).

-Add some more unique awakenings to different characters, Kakashi and a lot of other characters had some lazily done awakenings. Give some limiting status effects to overpowered awakenings like making Susanoo/Eight-Tails slower-moving, or giving 9TK Naruto lowered defense.

-Add some damn options close to Super Smash Bros. instead of a simple handicap. Allow people to change health damage parameters, chakra regen rate, items types, and allow people to enable support-free matches from the character-select screen.

-CC2 should for once actually go all out and create a vast amount options to play with. Stop making it a simple anime with 1 or 2 crappy options and get fucking creative from a gameplay standpoint.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Alas, we were destined to fight. Fate will decide our match soon enough


I'm free all day,so come at me bro when you're ready .


----------



## DanE (Apr 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm free all day,so come at me bro when you're ready .



Add me: Grim_Breaker


----------



## Butcher (Apr 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Add me: Grim_Breaker


I'll fight you once my brother gets done on the PS3.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm free all day,so come at me bro when you're ready .



I'm so busy during the weekdays 

I'll be readeh Thursday for sure though


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, man, I never seen so many Gai's in one day.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm so busy during the weekdays
> 
> I'll be readeh Thursday for sure though


Well, my week is free now.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, man, I never seen so many Gai's in one day.



I haven't seen a Gai for a long while now. All I see are Itachis and Minatos and base Narutos. That's about it


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone online right now ? im tired of randoms, they ruin everything lol


----------



## ArnoldGuerrero (Apr 20, 2011)

Let me start off by saying i am a huge naruto fan and am very familiar with the story and chrachters of naruto which might affect whether or not you will like the game i did buy the game since gamefly did not send me it and i did not feel like waiting 3 weeks and not getting a game just to wait to get this so i bought it ok so naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 is nothing like your typical fighter like tekken or street fighter it gives you full control over the stage you are fighting on being able to move quickly around it there are 40 chrachters in the game which are all fun to play as and work just like they would in the anime there are about 40 chrachters in the game and all of the akatsuki members except zetsu are in the game but for the most part if you have a favorite chrachter he or she will be in the game the fighting in the game is very smooth with each player having one jutsu which is usually some kind of elemental attack which uses chakra(energy bar) then you have your ultimate jutsu which uses even more chakra and deals more damage each charachter can also enter awakening move for some charachters it can completely change there fighting style others barely changing at all for example naruto can turn into the 4 tailed fox in his awakening which is a huge diffrence but some chrachters like sakura will only get stronger attacks and 1 or 2 new combos each charachter also has ninja tools they can use which are in limited supply and shurikens to throw which are unlimited and each chrachter also has about 5 to 7 combos including awakening mode combos and one throw for each charachter this game has a online feature which allows you to play online with people around the world via xbox live or psn.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

ArnoldGuerrero said:


> Let me start off by saying i am a huge naruto fan and am very familiar with the story and chrachters of naruto which might affect whether or not you will like the game i did buy the game since gamefly did not send me it and i did not feel like waiting 3 weeks and not getting a game just to wait to get this so i bought it ok so naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 is nothing like your typical fighter like tekken or street fighter it gives you full control over the stage you are fighting on being able to move quickly around it there are 40 chrachters in the game which are all fun to play as and work just like they would in the anime there are about 40 chrachters in the game and all of the akatsuki members except zetsu are in the game but for the most part if you have a favorite chrachter he or she will be in the game the fighting in the game is very smooth with each player having one jutsu which is usually some kind of elemental attack which uses chakra(energy bar) then you have your ultimate jutsu which uses even more chakra and deals more damage each charachter can also enter awakening move for some charachters it can completely change there fighting style others barely changing at all for example naruto can turn into the 4 tailed fox in his awakening which is a huge diffrence but some chrachters like sakura will only get stronger attacks and 1 or 2 new combos each charachter also has ninja tools they can use which are in limited supply and shurikens to throw which are unlimited and each chrachter also has about 5 to 7 combos including awakening mode combos and one throw for each charachter this game has a online feature which allows you to play online with people around the world via xbox live or psn.



Yeah we know how the game works since this is a discussion tread where we're discussing the gameplay and tactics, so don't post irrelevant stuff. Besides, almost everyone on this tread has the game on either PS3 or 360 and is a skilled player. 

Btw, don't post everything in ONE sentence.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2011)

I honestly can't read that


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

ArnoldGuerrero said:


> Let me start off by saying i am a huge naruto fan and am very familiar with the story and chrachters of naruto which might affect whether or not you will like the game i did buy the game since gamefly did not send me it and i did not feel like waiting 3 weeks and not getting a game just to wait to get this so i bought it ok so naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 is nothing like your typical fighter like tekken or street fighter it gives you full control over the stage you are fighting on being able to move quickly around it there are 40 chrachters in the game which are all fun to play as and work just like they would in the anime there are about 40 chrachters in the game and all of the akatsuki members except zetsu are in the game but for the most part if you have a favorite chrachter he or she will be in the game the fighting in the game is very smooth with each player having one jutsu which is usually some kind of elemental attack which uses chakra(energy bar) then you have your ultimate jutsu which uses even more chakra and deals more damage each charachter can also enter awakening move for some charachters it can completely change there fighting style others barely changing at all for example naruto can turn into the 4 tailed fox in his awakening which is a huge diffrence but some chrachters like sakura will only get stronger attacks and 1 or 2 new combos each charachter also has ninja tools they can use which are in limited supply and shurikens to throw which are unlimited and each chrachter also has about 5 to 7 combos including awakening mode combos and one throw for each charachter this game has a online feature which allows you to play online with people around the world via xbox live or psn.



You think we don't know this?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2011)

Woooooooo XD 
got called a spammer XD


----------



## SBrown (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, I have a question: 

I have encountered a number people online (usually Heroes with lots of BP) who stay a long distance away and basically spam chakra shuriken and side dash the entire match and win by time running out with both players at nearly perfect health (mine slightly lower than theirs.) 

What's the best way to counter that strategy?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hey, I have a question:
> 
> I have encountered a number people online (usually Heroes with lots of BP) who stay a long distance away and basically spam chakra shuriken and side dash the entire match and win by time running out with both players at nearly perfect health (mine slightly lower than theirs.)
> 
> What's the best way to counter that strategy?


Well I say get Kankuro as support since his support his hard to dodge no matter where you go. That'll knock them down and you can chakra dash in and get some hits in.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Well I say get Kankuro as support since his support his hard to dodge no matter where you go. That'll knock them down and you can chakra dash in and get some hits in.



I'll give it a try, but I'm scared that Kankuro's support is gonna get canceled by the shuriken. I usually encounter Minatos and Inos that through multiple shuriken with a wide range use this distance+shuriken technique .


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Honestly, you just have to play the same way and have patience. Also, timing your supports attack well and be alert of the time.

Other than that, it's hard. If you go all out, you'll probably get raped quickly.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Honestly, you just have to play the same way and have patience. Also, timing your supports attack well and be alert of the time.
> 
> Other than that, it's hard. If you go all out, you'll probably get raped quickly.



Thanks, I was afraid that would be the only way to fight back... I guess if you cant beat em, join em. But those matches are sooo boring. And like you said I'll get punished if try to just chakra dash head first from such a long distance. I think I'm also gonna try using Sasori to throw shuriken from a side angle... maybe that might work... or maybe Ill have to just pick a character and jumblock the entire match @.@... ughhhh idk.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Thanks, I was afraid that would be the only way to fight back... I guess if you cant beat em, join em. But those matches are sooo boring. And like you said I'll get punished if try to just chakra dash head first from such a long distance. I think I'm also gonna try using Sasori to throw shuriken from a side angle... maybe that might work... or maybe Ill have to just pick a character and jumblock the entire match @.@... ughhhh idk.



Get punished...?  Chakra dashing is the best thing to do when people side-dash. I can't even remember how many people I've raped doing that. When you chakra dash, you deflect all kunais thrown at you... 

The best idea would be to chakra dash, from my experience. If you close in on them they'll have no choice but to halt their strategies and try something else.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Get punished...?  Chakra dashing is the best thing to do when people side-dash. I can't even remember how many people I've raped doing that. When you chakra dash, you deflect all kunais thrown at you...
> 
> The best idea would be to chakra dash, from my experience. If you close in on them they'll have no choice but to halt their strategies and try something else.


 I rape in close combat. Spammers can't substitute worth a crap .



Aeion said:


> I haven't seen a Gai for a long while now. All I see are Itachis and Minatos and base Narutos. That's about it


Yep,all I've seen is fireball spammers and Rasengan spammers. Oddly enough,I have not encountered a sage mode Naruto in a week .


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

You get raped if you chakra dash at an experienced jump blocker opponent. Obviously, if they side-dash, then that's a different story lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> You get raped if you chakra dash at an experienced jump blocker opponent. Obviously, if they side-dash, then that's a different story lol.



Nope. I fight Heroes who are skilled who throw kunais. Chakra dashing works fine. I already said you deflect all kunais so they're ineffective. If you know how to play properly, you'll know this is a good alternative. lol


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

And I said that depends on the people you're fighting.

Again, it depends on what shurikens mean. There a lot of people who can sub quickly right after you chakra dash.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

That's not the point. The point is getting close enough for them to be weary of the distance between you and them. If you're up in their face, they won't think about throwing kunais.

That, or they're stupid players and you shouldn't be having trouble defeating them to begin with.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Haven't played online except fighting one of you guys. You guys make it sound like its fun online raping people. 
I remember last week there were some lower ranked players wanting to fight me. Mostly spammers, but I made them regret it. Either SPAM better of learn to fight properly 



Spiderman said:


> Add me: Grim_Breaker



Spidey, you pretty much jump blocked and spammed ougis and shurikens  shame on you!

PS: StraightEdge88, I wanna fight you if you're on PSN. Mine is DaftVirgin, but don't expect much from me though. I'm an intermediate player.

PSS: Aeion, what a rep boost


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Haven't played online except fighting one of you guys. You guys make it sound like its fun online raping people.
> I remember last week there were some lower ranked players wanting to fight me. Mostly spammers, but I made them regret it. Either SPAM better of learn to fight properly
> 
> 
> ...


I'll fight you if you're available .


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> PSS: Aeion, what a rep boost



Yes, the modern people of the forums have shown their true colours and laid their judgment upon me


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's not the point. The point is getting close enough for them to be weary of the distance between you and them. If you're up in their face, they won't think about throwing kunais.
> 
> That, or they're stupid players and you shouldn't be having trouble defeating them to begin with.



I don't have trouble in defeating them lol.

Just stating that depends on the opponent and yes, most of them are stupid players :

@Daftvirgin: Sure dude. Add me on PSN. Jovernal_90. But I can't play right now :\


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

I got back in the spirit.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Haven't played online except fighting one of you guys. You guys make it sound like its fun online raping people.
> I remember last week there were some lower ranked players wanting to fight me. Mostly spammers, but I made them regret it. Either SPAM better of learn to fight properly
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you never respond to messeges on psn! im starting to think you hate me !

ill be home around 8:30ish pst anyone gonna be on then? i am totally done with online cept for you guys. i was playing a lee player last night whos only damage to me was ultimates and team ultimates...and i still one but it was annoying.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Why do you never respond to messeges on psn! im starting to think you hate me !
> 
> ill be home around 8:30ish pst anyone gonna be on then? i am totally done with online cept for you guys. i was playing a lee player last night whos only damage to me was ultimates and team ultimates...and i still one but it was annoying.


I'll defenitely be on then. Then we came have that Kakuzu mirror match . I've also been meaning to try my skills with Kisame on somebody.


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Haven't played online except fighting one of you guys. You guys make it sound like its fun online raping people.
> I remember last week there were some lower ranked players wanting to fight me. Mostly spammers, but I made them regret it. Either SPAM better of learn to fight properly
> 
> 
> ...



not really man, there where many times where I could have ougi you but I didnt your just leaving to many openings, when you rush in to attack be sure to have a back up if I knj.  Also I dint jump block, jump blocking is when you hold the block button and press the X to move, ive just played so much that I know when to guard hell I didnt even do 3 Raikiris to be fair.  You can ask Sonic how I fought with Suigetsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Spider, you picked a bone with me & ran away.


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Spider, you picked a bone with me & ran away.



you invited me in the middle of a fight, then I called you in the chat but you didnt respond, now I wont be able to fight u for a while.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you invited me in the middle of a fight, then I called you in the chat but you didnt respond, now I wont be able to fight u for a while.



Now I gotta fight N00B's
*cough cough *Aieon* cough cough*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Seems like everyone is calling out Aieon .

So NeoKurama are you a noob ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Why I've never!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why I've never!



I'm bored and need some non-spammer opponent. You free for a couple of matches?


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Seems like everyone is calling out Aieon .
> 
> So NeoKurama are you a noob ?



of course, Aeion needs to fall somehow.

In my opinion this is the list of best players in here 

1.Aeion ()
2.Ak4tsuki 
3.Straightedge
4.Neo
5.Me
6.-
7.-
8.-
9.-
10.-


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm bored and need some non-spammer opponent. You free for a couple of matches?



PSN ID: Neobardock7621


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> not really man, there where many times where I could have ougi you but I didnt your just leaving to many openings, when you rush in to attack be sure to have a back up if I knj.  Also I dint jump block, jump blocking is when you hold the block button and press the X to move, ive just played so much that I know when to guard hell I didnt even do 3 Raikiris to be fair.  You can ask Sonic how I fought with Suigetsu.



Yeah ok, you're right, can't blame everything on you. I do play this game recklessly. 
You forgive me?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> PSN ID: Neobardock7621


Oh it's on son.

Just wait a few minutes. 

Get ready for your hide to get a little tan. .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (6 members and 1 guests)
NeoKurama, Daftvirgin, Lincoln Rhyme, Spiderman+, StraightEdge88+, SBrown


Quite a crowd.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh it's on son.
> 
> Just wait a few minutes.
> 
> Get ready for your hide to get a little tan. .



That's you're ass, Lincoln.


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah ok, you're right, can't blame everything on you. I do play this game recklessly.
> You forgive me?



yes no prob lol


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Just sent the invite NeoKurama.

You ready to be pwned out your mind?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> of course, Aeion needs to fall somehow.
> 
> In my opinion this is the list of best players in here
> 
> ...



Based on my own experiences and assumptions, this list consists of only the people I'm familiar with either on PSN or NF: 
1.*Aeion* (Hero rank)
2. AK47stuki* (?)
3. StraightEdge88* (?)
4. NeoKurama (Hero rank)
5. Spiderman (Raikage rank)
6. Butcher* (?)
7. Sonic Uzumaki (Hokage rank)
8. Me (Jonin Leader rank)
9. Redhanabero (Veteran Jonin Leader rank)
10. ???

Members marked with an * are players against who I haven't fought yet.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yo, Spidey, it's been a while since we last fight so that list may not be totally right


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Based on my own experiences and assumptions, this list consists of only the people I'm familiar with either on PSN or NF:
> 1.*Aeion* (Hero rank)
> 2. AK47stuki* (?)
> 3. StraightEdge88* (?)
> ...



you de-ranked me , but I fixed it

Yeah straightedge we should fight soon, whats your psn again? Jovernal?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jovernal_90 ^^.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you de-ranked me , but I fixed it



Sorry lol, but I remember to have fought someone on my friends list today, who was Raikage rank. It might be Mikey, but I don't think we fought.



StraightEdge88 said:


> Jovernal_90 ^^.



Can I add you?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course my friend.

Just tell me who you are in the message


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm Veteran Chunin, Daft.

Dammit Lincoln I'm going to have to make up for you losing .

NeoKurama, I'll fight you next after Lincoln has his fun. 

PSN: goku100107

Come at me bro.


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a question for you Daft are you a girl or a boy.


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm Veteran Chunin.
> 
> Dammit Lincoln I'm going to have to make up for you losing .
> 
> ...



you will have to come at me also bro. ill add you


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I got a question for you Daft are you a girl or a boy.



I'm a boy. Why?


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm a boy. Why?



no reason just asking.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you will have to come at me also bro. ill add you


Your PSN? So I'll know.

I'll fight you as soon as my brother gets done. 

So be ready bro 

Once that is done, NeoKurama, You're next .


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Your PSN? So I'll know.
> 
> I'll fight you as soon as my brother gets done.
> 
> ...



Grim_Breaker, also fight Neo first I wont fight for a while, my brother is also using the ps3


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Your PSN? So I'll know.
> 
> I'll fight you as soon as my brother gets done.
> 
> ...


 Don't underestimate Neo, my friend.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

Thisi s gona be good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn Neo is quite the player . 


The only character that stood a chance was Kakuzu(He's my main btw),and my 2nd best(Kakashi) was destroyed . I think I do pretty well for a player at the Student Reserves rank.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Now I gotta fight N00B's
> *cough cough *Aieon* cough cough*





NeoKurama said:


> Why I've never!



^ I should be saying this 

And man, seems like there's a lot of good matches going on. I must stand up to my reputation when I'm free tomorrow


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Aeion, I'm assuming everybody is in a match currently. Lol.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not everybody


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Not everybody


Well....almost everybody .


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Why do you never respond to messeges on psn! im starting to think you hate me !
> 
> ill be home around 8:30ish pst anyone gonna be on then? i am totally done with online cept for you guys. i was playing a lee player last night whos only damage to me was ultimates and team ultimates...and i still one but it was annoying.



Sorry dude, but I live in another timezone than you and the reason I don't reply is that I just let my PS3 running in order to charge my controller. I don't hate you or anything. We'll make up by fighting one hell of a match next time, okay?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Well....almost everybody .



Indeed


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna have to practice some tonight. Neokurama,you may have won most of the battles,but the war is far from over .

you also used Konan...the character I have the most troubles with(well one of them anyway) .


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm definitely gonna have to practice some tonight. Neokurama,you may have won most of the battles,but the war is far from over .
> 
> you also used Konan...the character I have the most troubles with(well one of them anyway) .



I could train you some time, show you the strategies people use and how to counter them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2011)

Send me a friend request Spiderman

My PSN: Sabu935


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Send me a friend request Spiderman
> 
> My PSN: Sabu935



I will later, right ow im just on the computer


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Send me a friend request Spiderman
> 
> My PSN: Sabu935



I'll add you too, but don't expect to fight me now. It's 2:20 am here in Europe.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'll add you too, but don't expect to fight me now. It's 2:20 am here in Europe.



Dearie me, you stay up late


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Those rounds were epic Lincoln, & Butcher. We have to do it again sometime.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those rounds were epic Lincoln, & Butcher. We have to do it again sometime.


Only Pain stood a decent chance against you, and he is not my main.

Kabuto is my main . Me and Lincoln are going to have to do some serious practicing.


Something tells me that Aeion is going to destroy me if you can, but we'll wait and see...

Right Aeion?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those rounds were epic Lincoln, & Butcher. We have to do it again sometime.



I feel like a noob right now


----------



## DanE (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Only Pain stood a decent chance against you, and he is not my main.
> 
> Kabuto is my main . Me and Lincoln are going to have to do some serious practicing.
> 
> ...



what character did he used Suigetsu?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> what character did he used Suigetsu?


Oh yeah, and I fell for his ougi every time.

Neokurama, how about we go single match instead of team match next time?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Something tells me that Aeion is going to destroy me if you can, but we'll wait and see...
> 
> Right Aeion?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone wanna play me ? im good


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

PSN server is down


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

You guys make me want to start playing this again. 

I need to get so much better.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, I'll be online later tonight. Anyone wanna play then? (Don't worry. I put up a decent fight =)


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 21, 2011)

Laix! You're back!


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've had this thread subscribed all this time, and only now really have I had a proper look. 

I haven't played for months. I'm scared to really face anyone from here.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> Yeah, I've had this thread subscribed all this time, and only now really have I had a proper look.
> 
> I haven't played for months. I'm scared to really face anyone from here.



fight me, I got pwned by all these guys


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

We could form a "I got pwned" club. 

PSN is down so I'll take this time to practice.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 21, 2011)

Last time we fought Laix, you actually spammed against me for the win in Singles Matches!

That's how desperate you were back then


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Daft, wanna fight once PSN is up?

I'll probably match you blow for blow.


----------



## Laix (Apr 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Last time we fought Laix, you actually spammed against me for the win in Singles Matches!
> 
> That's how desperate you were back then



Yeah.  

I really need to improve.  I seem to find myself using tactics in games like Dissidia and Tekken, but Naruto I just find it difficult.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, just need pratice and well, come to a conclusion that Naruto is a spamming game. It's unfortunate but also the true .

Still, a fun game to play!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm up for a match once PSN is up. Been busy all day trying to get Legend of the West on RDR .


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Hey Daft, wanna fight once PSN is up?
> 
> I'll probably match you blow for blow.


​


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> PSN server is down



They gotta reboot it because it was hacked according 2 wat i was told on the SEGA forums Sony subsection


----------



## SBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> They gotta reboot it because it was hacked according 2 wat i was told on the SEGA forums Sony subsection



I heard a rumor a week or two ago that a group of hackers called "anonymous " were attacking Sony's PSN network because of Sony's legal actions again Geohot (guy who found a way past the PS3's security. )


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I heard a rumor a week or two ago that a group of hackers called "anonymous " were attacking Sony's PSN network because of Sony's legal actions again Geohot (guy who found a way past the PS3's security. )



Pretty much n they r working on the problem as we speak


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2011)

Crap, I was really hoping for a Playstation Store update .


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

"As you are no doubt aware, the current emergency outage is continuing this afternoon and all Sony Online Network services remain unavailable. Our support teams are investigating the cause of the problem, *including the possibility of targeted behaviour by an outside party. *If the reported Network problems are indeed caused by such acts, we would like to once again thank our customers who have borne the brunt of the attack through interrupted service.

Our engineers are continuing to work to restore and maintain the services, and we appreciate our customers’ continued support. For further information, please refer to updates on PlayStation.com, here on PlayStation.Blog and via our @PlayStationEU twitter feed."


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Do we know what the guys hacked for yet?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Do we know what the guys hacked for yet?





SBrown said:


> I heard a rumor a week or two ago that a group of hackers called "anonymous " were attacking Sony's PSN network because of Sony's legal actions again Geohot (guy who found a way past the PS3's security. )



Might b the reason


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

This can take days to fix it


----------



## Sera (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> This can take days to fix it



Yup! I could take a couple of days... *sigh* D:


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> Yup! I could take a couple of days... *sigh* D:



1 or 2 at the most my Habanerro


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Based on my own experiences and assumptions, this list consists of only the people I'm familiar with either on PSN or NF:
> 1.*Aeion* (Hero rank)
> 2. AK47stuki* (?)
> 3. StraightEdge88* (?)
> ...



alright who do i have to kill to get on this list! lol

btw any word on when the psn will back up...im going through nuns2 withdrawl!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> "As you are no doubt aware, the current emergency outage is continuing this afternoon and all Sony Online Network services remain unavailable. Our support teams are investigating the cause of the problem, *including the possibility of targeted behaviour by an outside party. *If the reported Network problems are indeed caused by such acts, we would like to once again thank our customers who have borne the brunt of the attack through interrupted service.
> 
> Our engineers are continuing to work to restore and maintain the services, and we appreciate our customers’ continued support. For further information, please refer to updates on PlayStation.com, here on PlayStation.Blog and via our @PlayStationEU twitter feed."



Is that what is? I thought it was my connection 

I just completely changed all my networks in my household and thought there was a problem with it when I couldn't connect to my PS3. Glad the problem's not my network


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> alright who do i have to kill to get on this list! lol
> 
> btw any word on when the psn will back up...im going through nuns2 withdrawl!



1 to 2 days


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> alright who do i have to kill to get on this list! lol
> 
> btw any word on when the psn will back up...im going through nuns2 withdrawl!



fight one of us on the list and we'll judge you if you're worthy enough to be ranked on the list of fame  lol


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 21, 2011)

It seems a hackers group named Anonymous is behind the attack. They have a couple of sites and vids talking about that :|


----------



## SBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> It seems a hackers group named Anonymous is behind the attack. They have a couple of sites and vids talking about that :|



Dang... this kinda defeats their purpose. Its like we're feeling the crunch instead of Sony.



Daftvirgin said:


> fight one of us on the list and we'll judge you if you're worthy enough to be ranked on the list of fame  lol



I want challenge someone too and get on the list! lol ^_^


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is that what is? I thought it was my connection
> 
> I just completely changed all my networks in my household and thought there was a problem with it when I couldn't connect to my PS3. Glad the problem's not my network



 I was browsing the web on my PS3 while it couldn't connect to PSN


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't kick no asses today!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I was browsing the web on my PS3 while it couldn't connect to PSN



Really? I couldn't even pass the connection test


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm on the web, but no PSN.
Damn Anon.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 21, 2011)

Jesus... My connection is 12%. This network sucks


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, B.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 21, 2011)

Never trust Bell when they leave a new router at your doorstep


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> fight one of us on the list and we'll judge you if you're worthy enough to be ranked on the list of fame  lol



well ive beaten two of the people on the list so far and ive been trying FOREVER to fight you lol jk but yah okay cool as soon as its up...come at me bro


----------



## Butcher (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm ready for a second round Kazekage.

I'll come at you to bro.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 21, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm ready for a second round Kazekage.
> 
> I'll come at you to bro.



alright lets do it...when psn is back up of course.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 21, 2011)

PSN down?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2011)

so everyone is scared to play me ? its cool i understand , but i record fights so if you want to display your skills hit me up


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 21, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> so everyone is scared to play me ? its cool i understand



psn is down so we cant play you


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> psn is down so we cant play you



when its back up then


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll play whoever 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

This shit been down since this morning.


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

Apparently, it's something to do with the earthquake in Japan.  But other's are calling hackers, while some say just Sony FAIL.

Whatever it is, Sony have said it will take a couple of days.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

Well... F*ck. Right when I get my 4-day break


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

At least I am passing my classes & will get the two credits to go to the 11th grade!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

What 2 credits do you need?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

From any class. Physcial science, *Spanish, World history,* and Math 2A.

The bolded are the ones I am sure of getting credits from.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 22, 2011)

Is this thread even about the game anymore?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> From any class. Physcial science, *Spanish, World history,* and Math 2A.
> 
> The bolded are the ones I am sure of getting credits from.


Physical science? Is that Physics or what? 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Is this thread even about the game anymore?



Until PSN is back up, probably not


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Physical science? Is that Physics or what?
> 
> Kinda like it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aeion said:
> 
> 
> > Physical science? Is that Physics or what?
> ...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I swear that`s a Grade 11 course. I`m taking it now



Really? We are gonna take chemistry next year.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Really? We are gonna take chemistry next year.



For us here, Grade 9/10 is just plain Science. Then in Grade 11/12 they split it into 3 separate courses (Physics, Chemistry, Biology).

I guess it differs from place to place


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Really? We are gonna take chemistry next year.



*Ugh* I hated chemistry in high school. A combination of regular science, equations, and measurement that turned my stomach.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> For us here, Grade 9/10 is just plain Science. Then in Grade 11/12 they split it into 3 separate courses (Physics, Chemistry, Biology).
> 
> I guess it differs from place to place



It has to be, because I took Biology 9th grade.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Ugh* I hated chemistry in high school. A combination of regular science, equations, and measurement that turned my stomach.



I liked it at first, until it turned into equations and math 



NeoKurama said:


> It has to be, because I took Biology 9th grade.



Thats weird. I remember doing a bit of bio, chem and phys all in one course in grade 9, but not a separate subject for it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dam, PSN is _still_ down??


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dam, PSN is _still_ down??



I know. I haven't pwned anyone in an week so far


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dam, PSN is _still_ down??



Yep Sony stated it was an external intrusion in other words we got hacked so they shut PSN down wednesday 2 fix it


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm guessing we're not getting an ETA?


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2011)

Nope. Sony just said "a few days". That could be anything really.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm guessing we're not getting an ETA?



Most likely we will wen repairs an security measures r finished being installed.
Well we should 4 some ppl its going on day 3

Actually Sony said 1 to 2 days


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

It's still down.


----------



## Laix (Apr 23, 2011)

For 3 days now. 

Gives me more reasons to go back to Xbox now.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2011)

This on top of PS3 being a shitty receiver, I can't even go on the internet


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

Anon claims it wasn't them.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm.. when PSN comes back up, anyone want to try an experiment with me?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 23, 2011)

What experiment exactly?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2011)

I wanna try facing someone in a Ranked Match and get a draw. I want to see what would happen to our records


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 23, 2011)

Since PSN is down, you guys could about any potential fixes/features/options you want see in the next game. Sure it's been before, but at least it'll be a consistently relevant discussion on the game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

There will never be a draw. 
It's going to be hard as fuck.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anon claims it wasn't them.



They admitted 2 it n say we should understand the bigger picture they claim Sony as unfair since they r gamers 2 we should understand


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sony needs to fix their shit if some kids can hack them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

Exatcly. A multimillionaire company<<a group of teenagers


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> There will never be a draw.
> It's going to be hard as fuck.



No, 2 players stand still the whole match. Then what?


----------



## SBrown (Apr 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No, 2 players stand still the whole match. Then what?



I'm curious to see what will happen too.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone wanna hop on live later


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm curious to see what will happen too.



I say someone tries it out with me once PSN is back up


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 24, 2011)

There's draws, I've had a double KO before.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> There's draws, I've had a double KO before.



Let me guess,the opponent was using range at a close range,and you manged to land a punch in since the opponent was so close, amirite?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> There's draws, I've had a double KO before.



How'd you manage to do that?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, the legendary double KO? no one has ever managed to do that in NUNS2!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Thousand people may have done it, just never shared it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was using pain and he hit me with an assist or something.


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

*sigh*





> PlayStation online gaming network will have to be rebuilt following a reported malicious attack that shut down the network this week.
> 
> The network used by PlayStation 3 owners to purchase and play games online, as well as access other Internet-based services, has been disabled since Wednesday.
> 
> ...



So that explains why it's taking so long. They are rebuilding the security system or something from the sound of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I was using pain and he hit me with an assist or something.



That doesn't explain how you got a draw


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm getting tired of fighting CPU.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm getting tired of fighting CPU.


Either that or spammers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

They're all the same. Genins even spam and KNJ like pros.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm getting tired of fighting CPU.



Try practicing *Ultima* Team Ultimate


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'll give it a shot.



I can do normal jutsu and Ultimate, but I can never do the Ultima


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Sucks to be you.



I'd like to see you try to pull that off in our next match


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama, we'll fight in a single match next time.

I could tell you were pro with support.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

No problem, B. 
Sony need to get their shit together, before I Chibaku Tensei they're ass.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't played in 4 days, so I'll probably practice some more later with Lincoln.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

You and Lincoln real life friends?


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You and Lincoln real life friends?


Twins actually...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

You pulling my leg.


----------



## Spyroul (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!

My name's Spyroul, and I post Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 in HD on YouTube. If you're interested, check me out on 

I do not know if this kind of adsvertising is allowed, but I do what I have to expand my channel for more viewers who enjoy watching my content.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You pulling my leg.


Nope . 

Well, me and him are only different when we play games. Everything else is similar that we like.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, wow.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Nope .
> 
> Well, me and him are only different when we play games. Everything else is similar that we like.



Holy shit, that's crazy 



Spyroul said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name's Spyroul, and I post Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 in HD on YouTube. If you're interested, check me out on
> 
> I do not know if this kind of adsvertising is allowed, but I do what I have to expand my channel for more viewers who enjoy watching my content.



SPYROUL! It's me, PyroPiwi


----------



## Spyroul (Apr 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Holy shit, that's crazy
> 
> 
> 
> SPYROUL! It's me, PyroPiwi



sup 

I'll post my channel again for those who are interested


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Youtube buddies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I haven't played in 4 days, so I'll probably practice some more later with Lincoln.


Yeah I need to work on my Kisame ,Kakashi, and Pain.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 24, 2011)

So who are you guy's fav character to play with in this game?




Spyroul said:


> sup
> 
> I'll post my channel again for those who are interested




Nice matches. Is Naruto your main?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Neji, Shikamaru, Kiba, Hinata, Gaara, Kankuro, & Naruto (WS)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

SBrown said:


> So who are you guy's fav character to play with in this game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kakuzu, Kakashi,and Tobi. I sometimes use Itachi and Pain.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

I use certain characters under certain conditions.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

SBrown said:


> So who are you guy's fav character to play with in this game?



1. Jiraiya
2. Tobi
3. Kakashi

Others:

Yamato
Kisame
Naruto (NTR)
Hidan



NeoKurama said:


> I use certain characters under certain conditions.



This


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 24, 2011)

My best characters are

1: Sasori/Kabuto (Mains)
2: Konan
3: Tobi
4: Juugo


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 24, 2011)

SM Naruto, Minato, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara.

I win.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 24, 2011)

Spyroul said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name's Spyroul, and I post Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 in HD on YouTube. If you're interested, check me out on
> 
> I do not know if this kind of adsvertising is allowed, but I do what I have to expand my channel for more viewers who enjoy watching my content.



Whats up its me PS360HD2


----------



## DanE (Apr 24, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> My best characters are
> 
> 1: *Sasori*/Kabuto (Mains)
> 2: Konan
> ...






> SM Naruto, Minato, Itachi, *Sasori*, Deidara.
> 
> I win.



wut? I cant wait to fight you guys when Online is back but... dont use Sasori.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> My best characters are
> 
> 1: *Sasori*/Kabuto (Mains)
> 2: Konan
> ...





GohanKun said:


> *SM Naruto, Minato, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara.*
> 
> I win.



:rofl


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll use kabuto when i fight you guys lol


----------



## DanE (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually talking about Sasori last week I was using him to have fun againts another player who had picked Chiyo, me being not well trained when using Sasori I was getting my ass kicked and there was a moment when I had less that half a bar and he/she had a full bar and a little more so I caught him/her in a grab and surprisingly I did 5 consecutive grabs winning the match. 

Sasori so cheap lol


----------



## Alicia (Apr 25, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Actually talking about Sasori last week I was using him to have fun againts another player who had picked Chiyo, me being not well trained when using Sasori I was getting my ass kicked and there was a moment when I had less that half a bar and he/she had a full bar and a little more so I caught him/her in a grab and surprisingly I did 5 consecutive grabs winning the match.
> 
> Sasori so cheap lol



That happened to me when I was fighting a Sasori user with Killer Bee. He got his support gauge up and spammed grabs. The instant after, his support kicked me back and he did another grab. This activated his support to kick me back again. He looped the process, so I lost. You can't substitute out of it once he got you.



SBrown said:


> So who are you guy's fav character to play with in this game?


Asuma 
Kisame
Sasuke Taka
Minato (though I hate to SPAM with Minato)
Hidan (when only using combos is required against noobs, fun to pwn someone with only combos)



NeoKurama said:


> I use certain characters under certain conditions.



Yeah me too. I usually have to SPAM back when facing MS Naruto, but I haven't figured out how to counter puppet users 



GohanKun said:


> SM Naruto, Minato, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara.
> 
> I win.


wow, you're a spammer aren't you? It takes skill not to SPAM with these characters. 



Aeion said:


> Try practicing *Ultima* Team Ultimate


What do you mean with "ultima team ultimate"??


----------



## G (Apr 25, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Whats up its me PS360HD2



Didn't see that coming.


----------



## G (Apr 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That happened to me when I was fighting a Sasori user with Killer Bee. He got his support gauge up and spammed grabs. The instant after, his support kicked me back and he did another grab. This activated his support to kick me back again. He looped the process, so I lost. You can't substitute out of it once he got you.



Happened to me too a while ago. It's so annoying.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That happened to me when I was fighting a Sasori user with Killer Bee. He got his support gauge up and spammed grabs. The instant after, his support kicked me back and he did another grab. This activated his support to kick me back again. He looped the process, so I lost. You can't substitute out of it once he got you.



One reason why I usually stick to single-player matches. Assist annoy me sometimes


----------



## Butcher (Apr 25, 2011)

Neji,Shikamaru,Pain,Kabuto(My best),Taka Sasuke.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Actually talking about Sasori last week I was using him to have fun againts another player who had picked Chiyo, me being not well trained when using Sasori I was getting my ass kicked and there was a moment when I had less that half a bar and he/she had a full bar and a little more so I caught him/her in a grab and surprisingly I did 5 consecutive grabs winning the match.
> 
> Sasori so cheap lol



The worst ones are those who trap you in their tilt move. It's non-blockable and hard to KNJ, so what's they get you in, it'll take a huge toll on the tides of the battle



Daftvirgin said:


> What do you mean with "ultima team ultimate"??



This was supposed to be ma trump card... Oh well 


Kinjutsu #45! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIEwfKEsI0A[/YOUTUBE]

*Ultima* Team Ultimate Start at 3:00


----------



## Ito (Apr 25, 2011)

You would think that people would get tired of spamming the same characters by now.

But nope. They're still kickin', happy as ever with their Minato/Itachi/SM Naruto combinations.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2011)

Ito said:


> You would think that people would get tired of spamming the same characters by now.
> 
> But nope. They're still kickin', happy as ever with their Minato/Itachi/SM Naruto combinations.



I'd be happy to fight those noobs. All I see now are Sasori/Chiyo/Kankuro


----------



## DanE (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the puppet should be the only defense


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Like I said before, Naruto is the best for puppet users. You already know they are going to try and grab you, so you grab back. When they try, just KNJ and grab they will be left wide open.


Itachi, Sueigetsu are the best for SM naruto users. They run right into you're ougi.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 25, 2011)

That video help me a lot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

No fucking way! :WOW


----------



## Alicia (Apr 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This was supposed to be ma trump card... Oh well
> 
> 
> Kinjutsu #45!
> ...



You sure that's playing fair and respectable? I used to call it playing lame, but now I'll have to call it playing smart, right?... to execute one combo after another and not letting your opponent have the chance to defend himself. That's... pretty fair... and respectable, huh?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Plus, it gets them upset and likely getting a hate message.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

those combos are cool and all if they happen every now and then but if thats all people do it gets boring playing a game where your not ...well allowed to play untill your opponent is done juggling you, thats what ssf4 and tekken are for, juggling and cheap crap and exploits, ninja storm is (well was supposed to be) for fun.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> those combos are cool and all if they happen every now and then but if thats all people do it gets boring playing a game where your not ...well allowed to play untill your opponent is done juggling you, thats what ssf4 and tekken are for, juggling and cheap crap and exploits, ninja storm is (well was supposed to be) for fun.



The fun left wen the spammers arrived lol 
long time no see people


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Spammers, spammers, spammers.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> The fun left wen the spammers arrived lol
> long time no see people



thats why i only care about my matches with you guys, the others ones are meh, if you dont care you dont get upset! lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol, it's more fun playing with people on forums rather than random people.
If you win twice in a row, they leave.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

lol true one thing ive noticed with playing against Japanese players they seem to only play one match unless they lose then they pick a broken character and cheat the whole time to win one match and then they leave.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You sure that's playing fair and respectable? I used to call it playing lame, but now I'll have to call it playing smart, right?... to execute one combo after another and not letting your opponent have the chance to defend himself. That's... pretty fair... and respectable, huh?



Hey, I never said Ultima U1 or Ultima U2, I only said *Ultima* Team Ultimate. Can anyone dodge a Team Ultimate once you're flying in the air? Not likely (You may KNJ out of it once every 20 battles or so), so technically, it saves both players the time to get straight to the shit 

Plus I consider the much to old  "call a friend + chakra dash JUST to u3" playing unfair
Same goes for throwing a tag then U3, while the opponent is going through the "taking a hit" animation.



NU-KazeKage said:


> those combos are cool and all if they happen every now and then but if thats all people do it gets boring playing a game where your not ...well allowed to play untill your opponent is done juggling you, thats what ssf4 and tekken are for, juggling and cheap crap and exploits, ninja storm is (well was supposed to be) for fun.



Of course. Anyone abusing any gift makes the game boring. I prefer that tactic to unfair players (coughpuppetuserscough)  I've known this tactic for a while and have yet to ever use it in battle


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Hey, I never said Ultima U1 or Ultima U2, I only said *Ultima* Team Ultimate. Can anyone dodge a Team Ultimate once you're flying in the air? Not likely (You may KNJ out of it once every 20 battles or so), so technically, it saves both players the time to get straight to the shit
> 
> Plus I consider the much to old  "call a friend + chakra dash JUST to u3" playing unfair
> Same goes for throwing a tag then U3, while the opponent is going through the "taking a hit" animation.
> ...



hey not all puppet users are bad i play with chiyo and i think im fair. I dont turtle and i actually fight without spamming! when psn is back up ill prove it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Kankuro is better than the other two. You're argument is valid.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kankuro is better than the other two. You're argument is valid.



lol really? hes better then the king of all that is cheap and lame sasori?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kankuro is better than the other two. You're argument is valid.



Kankuro's the worst  

I heard he has a glitch, that if no matter how far you are from Kankuro, if you KNJ the puppet you go right behind him.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kankuro's the worst
> 
> I heard he has a glitch, that if no matter how far you are from Kankuro, if you KNJ the puppet you go right behind him.



yes this happens all the time which is is why i stopped playing as him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> lol really? hes better then the king of all that is cheap and lame sasori?


Yep. And he is not cheap, unlike that bitch. 


Aeion said:


> Kankuro's the worst
> 
> I heard he has a glitch, that if no matter how far you are from Kankuro, if you KNJ the puppet you go right behind him.


Never happened to me.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yep. And he is not cheap, unlike that bitch.
> 
> Never happened to me.



maybe ill practice with him, i like playing with characters people dont think are cheap,,,that way they cant complain when they lose.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> maybe ill practice with him, i like playing with characters people dont think are cheap,,,that way they cant complain when they lose.



Him, Tenten, Temari, Suiegetsu, and other characters aren't cheap.
Karin definitely isn't cheap.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Him, Tenten, Temari, Suiegetsu, and other characters aren't cheap.
> Karin definitely isn't cheap.



i pwn with tenten shes my favorite all the way back from storm 1, i also use juugo and kakuzu and newly i use hidan as well...Suigetsu can be a little cheap with his UJ some times.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

It be their fault they run into it. Hidan's ninjutsu leaves him open for an UJ.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

thats why you only do combos and a shurikens! his jutsu is only good if they dont have enough chakra.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hidan is top tier.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hidan is top tier.



as support yeah but as a main it depends on the character your facing.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Him, Tenten, Temari, Suiegetsu, and other characters aren't cheap.
> Karin definitely isn't cheap.



Suigetsu is very cheap


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Suigetsu is such a boss.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 26, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> as support yeah but as a main it depends on the character your facing.



Nope; I'll beat anyone with hidan as a main.


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Nope; I'll beat anyone with hidan as a main.



that might be, but if you mess up 1 time your fucked


----------



## Ito (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd be happy to fight those noobs. All I see now are Sasori/Chiyo/Kankuro



Really? I hardly ever encounter a puppet user. This game is just ridiculous.

I now make a point to use a character that no one ever uses whenever I fight.



Spiderman said:


> that might be, but if you mess up 1 time your fucked


Pretty much. Hidan fucking sucks.


----------



## DanE (Apr 26, 2011)

Ito said:


> Really? I hardly ever encounter a puppet user. This game is just ridiculous.
> 
> I now make a point to use a character that no one ever uses whenever I fight.
> 
> ...



Nah Hidan is pretty good if you have good connection.  His Ultimate is really fast and if dash and the person does not protect you can get him/her many times with his ougi, but if you have bad connection and you accidentally do his jutsu instead of his ougi well your fucked unless you have good support.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Nah Hidan is pretty good if you have good connection.  His Ultimate is really fast and if dash and the person does not protect you can get him/her many times with his ougi, but if you have bad connection and you accidentally do his jutsu instead of his ougi well your fucked unless you have good support.



I don't think that'd work with highly experienced players


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Honestly, pretty much every character can be good and spammable so it always depend on the person who's using it.

Hidan can be good in the right hands but like it or not, he's has less weapons at his disposal compared to the majority of characters in the game. Like Aeion said, I seriously doubt that experienced players will fall for that old Chakra Dash+ Ougi. It's like Shikamaru. Whenever I face a Hero Shikamaru (heck, it doesn't even need to be a Hero anymore!), I already know what he will do/try. After a while, it gets easy to predict some type of characters and their moves.

There's characters who have more diversity in attack and can become more deadly than someone like Hidan, who I still say, was very poorly created for this game.


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree, I've been owned by Choji's before, and he's stereotyped as the crappest character in the game because he is slow.

It's good they balance the characters though so they have their pros and cons. If they was all super-fast and had moves that could be chained with everything then the game wouldn't be very fun.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

But doesn't Hidan have the ability to initiate his ultimate jutsu almost instantly after substituting behind someone? (assuming that the match isn't lagging of course)


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

He does but believe me, it's not that easy against experienced people. Still, most people have the bad luck of after the sub, don't have enough chakra for the Ougi, doing the crappy Ninjutsu instead and being completely open. It's very risky.

Laix, funny you mentioned Choji. He's actually a beast and my third most used! He's great but it's obvious that he can't keep up with some characters, so normally I have to take the most out of his best weapons.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Suigetsu is very cheap



What about Kisame? He's my second main. My first main being Asuma.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Really, every character is cheap. Even Karin, who doesn't appear to be, really is.

The fast people understand that, the better.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> He does but believe me, it's not that easy against experienced people. Still, most people have the bad luck of after the sub, don't have enough chakra for the Ougi, doing the crappy Ninjutsu instead and being completely open. It's very risky.
> 
> Laix, funny you mentioned Choji. He's actually a beast and my third most used! He's great but it's obvious that he can't keep up with some characters, so normally I have to take the most out of his best weapons.



Yea, its more a game of chicken waiting for the other opponent to slip up and give you an opening. But if you're experienced most good Hidan players wont mess up and do that garbage ninjutsu. But still its good to have a good support character (i.e. Pain) so that you can time the attack and protect yourself just in case you slip.

But its pretty interesting that you guys can play well with Choiji. I've played online alot, and have yet to play a good Choiji. I know I suck with him. All I can do is procrastinate until I have Team Ultimate and then try to use that to win. But I can't wait till the PSN is back up so I can play you guys. This will be fun.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Honestly, pretty much every character can be good and spammable so it always depend on the person who's using it.
> 
> Hidan can be good in the right hands but like it or not, he's has less weapons at his disposal compared to the majority of characters in the game. Like Aeion said, I seriously doubt that experienced players will fall for that old Chakra Dash+ Ougi. It's like Shikamaru. Whenever I face a Hero Shikamaru (heck, it doesn't even need to be a Hero anymore!), I already know what he will do/try. After a while, it gets easy to predict some type of characters and their moves.
> 
> There's characters who have more diversity in attack and can become more deadly than someone like Hidan, who I still say, was very poorly created for this game.



Basically this.



SBrown said:


> But doesn't Hidan have the ability to initiate his ultimate jutsu almost instantly after substituting behind someone? (assuming that the match isn't lagging of course)



As fast as Hidan's ougi may be, it's quite limited in range. Personally, I think his ougi probabilities aren't all that as well. We all know people like NTR Naruto have the best ougis (run in a linear path toward enemy), while other's have instant target (Kakashi, Yamato), which is pretty much the best in the game. Some underrated ougis are self-targeted, like Kisame's or Tsunade's, but they have a longer time duration and physical immunity. If they miss, they still continue their ougi animation, and can instantly move aftwards. 
   Hidan, on the other hand, has an ougi that just does one "swipe", and thats it.  And afterwards, he's doing some dumb transformation back to human-form which is a wide opening for anyone to attack if he misses.



Daftvirgin said:


> What about Kisame? He's my second main. My first main being Asuma.



Kisame is a badass


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, Aeion pretty much said what I was about to say about Hidan's Ougi animation 

Choji is great but I won't lie, if you're going to use his combos just like that, then you're screwed. They are VERY easy to Knj out of it so it's really a matter of using his biggest weapons, which many can consider spam lol.

Also, Kisame rocks!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

And not Suiegetsu?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Suigetsu is also great. He's a great character and one that can have multiple ways of attacking an opponent.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

You know it


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Believe it!


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> As fast as Hidan's ougi may be, it's quite limited in range. Personally, I think his ougi probabilities aren't all that as well. We all know people like NTR Naruto have the best ougis (run in a linear path toward enemy), while other's have instant target (Kakashi, Yamato), which is pretty much the best in the game. Some underrated ougis are self-targeted, like Kisame's or Tsunade's, but they have a longer time duration and physical immunity. If they miss, they still continue their ougi animation, and can instantly move aftwards.
> Hidan, on the other hand, has an ougi that just does one "swipe", and thats it.  And afterwards, he's doing some dumb transformation back to human-form which is a wide opening for anyone to attack if he misses.



Another thing to consider is that all it takes is one wrong grab or an unintentional start of a "O" combo, and then *POOF* Hidan is right behind you doing his instant Ultimate Jutsu. Personally, I'm not a big fan of playing with him, but I have encountered some fierce Heroes online that like playing with him. And it always stresses me out, cuz like I said all it takes is one wrong move. 

SideNote #1: Tenten is pretty epic with the right support characters.

SideNote #2: I have been playing all this time, and I just found out that Taka Sasuke's Ultimate Jutsu has priority over a team special. SMH I had no idea till it was too late.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Really? Didn't know about Taka Sasuke priority lol. Weird.

Hidan is a character that, despite everything, will pretty much ALWAYS use the same tactics because that's the only thing he got. The Ougi will be abused so you just have to be carefull and the rest is history like they say lol.


Tenten is pretty cool indeed


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

His ougi is crappy.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Agreed Neo but, again, in the right hands it can be troublesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Especially when he awakens. Amatrasu everywhere.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Another thing to consider is that all it takes is one wrong grab or an unintentional start of a "O" combo, and then *POOF* Hidan is right behind you doing his instant Ultimate Jutsu. Personally, I'm not a big fan of playing with him, but I have encountered some fierce Heroes online that like playing with him. And it always stresses me out, cuz like I said all it takes is one wrong move.



Well, if you were an experienced player, you'd know not to be foolish with the melee against someone that does nothing but that 



SBrown said:


> SideNote #2: I have been playing all this time, and I just found out that Taka Sasuke's Ultimate Jutsu has priority over a team special. SMH I had no idea till it was too late.



Actually I take it back. TAKA SASUKE has the WORST ougi. 

He's the only character in the whole game to have an ougi that MISSES, when the opponent is standing perfectly still! The black flames will encircle the opponent and fade away before it hits them if you're too close to them. I don't know if this is a glitch or poor programming, but his ougi has been rendered useless in important, dire times of battle.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Indeed. His Ougi is almost useless in every sense.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Really? Didn't know about Taka Sasuke priority lol. Weird.



haha yea. I was playing a ranked match against someone online (He was good, but I was better =P ) and I was winning and had my Team Gauge maxed out. Then in an instant, I saw his Taka Sasuke start glowing with level1 chakra. And I knew that with both of his support taking a time out, he was basically wide open with no possibility of escape. So I initiated my Team Ultimate and threw my controller down and stood up to do my victory dance as my 3 man team ran at wide open Sakuke trying to do his Ultimate, and then *BOOM* I find my character engulfed in black flames, and I was like "WTF?!" lol. I still managed to win, but it ended up being a close match... way too close for comfort.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL. Need to be carefull about that bro .

I rarely try to win the match with a Team Ultimate because the most probable result will be a ragequit


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well, if you were an experienced player, you'd know not to be foolish with the melee against someone that does nothing but that



Of course. Personally I rarely Melee. I'm a tilt/support character kinda guy. lol. But I just remember one of those 9999999 Heroes managed to get all up in my face with Hidan, and I knew that 1 wrong move and it was over. lol. 

SN: I didnt get hit by the his Ultimate, but I most certainly did lose. I was glad put up a fight and give him a run for his money. lol




Aeion said:


> Actually I take it back. TAKA SASUKE has the WORST ougi.
> 
> 
> He's the only character in the whole game to have an ougi that MISSES, when the opponent is standing perfectly still! The black flames will encircle the opponent and fade away before it hits them if you're too close to them. I don't know if this is a glitch or poor programming, but his ougi has been rendered useless in important, dire times of battle.



Yeeees I hate his Ultimate. Its only useful when timing it so that your opponent gets thrown into from an attack type support character. Other than that. Its pretty much garbage to me. Which was why I was so surprised when it hit me during my Team Ultimate attack. 0.o


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I rarely try to win the match with a Team Ultimate because the most probable result will be a ragequit



=/ Tell me about it... When I first started playin this game online back in November 2010, it used to piss me off sooooo much! You see your character getting ready to deliver the final blow in the cut scene, then everything stops and all you see is "Transmitting." But sadly at this point, I have just accepted it as apart of the gameplay.  <----- depressed face


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah but I simply try to end the match in different ways, so they won't disconnect.

Heck, there was a time in which I had like 15 Ranked matches in which 12 of them ended in ragequit! So damn annoying and pointless


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Yeah but I simply try to end the match in different ways, so they won't disconnect.



I hear ya. If they are low enough in health, I usually try to end the match quickly as well. But still.. I'm a sucker for the flashy, epic ending.



StraightEdge88 said:


> Heck, there was a time in which I had like 15 Ranked matches in which 12 of them ended in ragequit! So damn annoying and pointless



Dang! thats crazy dude. When I played I used to screen pretty vigorously before I agreed to play the match. If they had more than 2  disconnects, there was no way I'd waste my time playin em. But lately, I just play Player Matches, so its not a big issue of disconnecting anymore.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, Player Matches are the best and Player Matches against forum friends and others are way better


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Basically this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I call bullshit . Every time I want to use Kakashi's Ougi,the enemy ends up vaulting to the side. It's only worked on a Minato player for me.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

SBrown said:


> haha yea. I was playing a ranked match against someone online (He was good, but I was better =P ) and I was winning and had my Team Gauge maxed out. Then in an instant, I saw his Taka Sasuke start glowing with level1 chakra. And I knew that with both of his support taking a time out, he was basically wide open with no possibility of escape. So I initiated my Team Ultimate and threw my controller down and stood up to do my victory dance as my 3 man team ran at wide open Sakuke trying to do his Ultimate, and then *BOOM* I find my character engulfed in black flames, and I was like "WTF?!" lol. I still managed to win, but it ended up being a close match... way too close for comfort.



 You do the victory dance AFTER they're caught in Team Ultimate 



StraightEdge88 said:


> Yeah but I simply try to end the match in different ways, so they won't disconnect.
> 
> Heck, there was a time in which I had like 15 Ranked matches in which 12 of them ended in ragequit! So damn annoying and pointless



Lmao. Whenever I play people who have like, a Disconnection Frequency of 4/10, I purposely play shitty so they think the have a chance/i'm as good as them. I always win in the end, but it makes them feel like they were playing well


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

I do the exact same thing Aerion 


Sometimes I go all out and I'm proud to say that I have a record of a guy ragequitting on me on around...... 86 seconds! Oh Yeah baby


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm still practicing with Kisame. It takes a little bit of effort to master him. I'm better with Tobi than Kisame .


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kisame is awesome!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2011)

Tobi is to. He's vastly underrated.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Tobi is to. He's vastly underrated.



In a way he is, in a way he isn't. Most people people just use Tobi for his awakening. It's not very wise to use a character and completely rely on his awakening while ignoring his normal techs. Though I must say, Tobi is one of my most used characters as well .  I mean, I do take the opportunity to use Madara, but I've mastered Tobi long ago


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> In a way he is, in a way he isn't. Most people people just use Tobi for his awakening. It's not very wise to use a character and completely rely on his awakening while ignoring his normal techs. Though I must say, Tobi is one of my most used characters as well .  I mean, I do take the opportunity to use Madara, but I've mastered Tobi long ago


Tobi's awakening is my best awakening among my characters. He's incredibly fast,and his grapple is almost unavoidable.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Tobi's awakening is my best awakening among my characters. He's incredibly fast,and his grapple is almost unavoidable.



I try to only use his awakening when I'm in dire situations. There are certain tolerance levels for certain awakenings (Naruto has the lowest )


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

On my part, I hate Tobi lol. For some reason, I don't like any of his movements. Funny but not for me.

His awakening is badass but I normally don't rely on them to win matches.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

I enjoy Tobi. Brings a little more humour to the game and I completely agree with Kisame's opinion on Tobi in the manga


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Pain + Neji + Hinata is a good choice for a team. Triple force field!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 26, 2011)

I rarely use Hinata but when I use her, Pain and Neji are my supports.

A bit cliché with the force fields but yet, if used right, can be a damn good team. You can surprise your opponent with multiple ways instead of just using the force fields for either attack or defense. Creativity my friends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Pain ST is slow to me.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Pain + Neji + Hinata is a good choice for a team. Triple force field!



If you have Neji as protection, why use Hinata? Personally, I find that to be a weak combo for serious fights.

You should always go with defense + attack (long/short range)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Kabuto & Taka Sasuke. My main supports for serious battles.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

The Neji, Hinata team support isn't that effective IMO.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2011)

Everyone knows my support type. I literally use it 100%, 24/7 for every battle, serious or non-serious. Pein & Hidan, hands down 

They're one with me and I'm one with them.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2011)

I always use Sasuke Taka as my support, and when Sasuke Taka is my main, I always use a lightning based character such as Kakashi or Killer Bee. They are like heat seeking missiles. 

Btw, there are orbs filled out in rows next to your support team when selecting your characters for support, and with certain teams, almost all the orbs are filled in one row. What do the rows with the orbs mean?!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I do the exact same thing Aerion
> 
> 
> Sometimes I go all out and I'm proud to say that I have a record of a guy ragequitting on me on around...... 86 seconds! Oh Yeah baby



i got one at 97 seconds! bam!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I always use Sasuke Taka as my support, and when Sasuke Taka is my main, I always use a lightning based character such as Kakashi or Killer Bee. They are like heat seeking missiles.
> 
> Btw, there are orbs filled out in rows next to your support team when selecting your characters for support, and with certain teams, almost all the orbs are filled in one row. What do the rows with the orbs mean?!



That's the one mystery of the game I'm still trying to figure out


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 27, 2011)

The three rows of orbs mean different things for your support team. The red orbs at the top is the damage dealt during a team ultimate jutsu attack, the middle row is how fast each of your supports will recharge to be used again, and the last row is how fast your support overdrive gauge will charge. 1 is the lowest rating and 6 is the highest in any specific category. The second and last row are the most important, with the last row being the best.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> On my part, I hate Tobi lol. For some reason, I don't like any of his movements. Funny but not for me.
> 
> His awakening is badass but I normally don't rely on them to win matches.



Probably because Tobi's movement seems like you're constantly being taunted at. He's a character who fights like he's not taking a damn thing serious, just being a grade-A asshole every time he does something. But then again that's the whole point behind Tobi, to have a contrast between Tobi's personality and Madara's as an awakening. He just seems more badass when that happens though so whatever...

Tobi's awakening is pretty damn powerful, especially his tilt move where he attacks by going straight through an opponent in a swift dash.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree. Tobi is a pretty fun character to play as, and Madara is even cooler. I just wished that they had given him a better move set, cuz as it stands now, alot of his attacks are easily punished.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> The three rows of orbs mean different things for your support team. The red orbs at the top is the damage dealt during a team ultimate jutsu attack, the middle row is how fast each of your supports will recharge to be used again, and the last row is how fast your support overdrive gauge will charge. 1 is the lowest rating and 6 is the highest in any specific category. The second and last row are the most important, with the last row being the best.



Hmm, I see... but the last row doesn't necessarily have to be the best. Based on which strategy you use, different rows are gonna be important to you. For instance, I use a pretty reckless guerilla strategy and therefore the second row should be the most important. But this is a nice gimmick in addition to the support types. I'll experiment with it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you have Neji as protection, why use Hinata? Personally, I find that to be a weak combo for serious fights.
> 
> You should always go with defense + attack (long/short range)



Because it's cooler with three people. And well, with three characters performing force field sort of techniques, the range of the protection is a little wider.



NeoKurama said:


> Pain ST is slow to me.



That's why I use the three characters in the order from slowest to fastest, so that none of them will be late and they'll be attacking nearly at the same time. 

But I'm not saying it's an amazing team, I just find it fun to use them that way.

Since we're talking about this, guys what are your favorite teams?


----------



## SBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Since we're talking about this, guys what are your favorite teams?



Tenten with Sakura as attack and  Ino as balance. Go Girl Power! Lol. It's not my best team, but it is the funnest to me.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Because it's cooler with three people. And well, with three characters performing force field sort of techniques, the range of the protection is a little wider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asuma with Sasuke Taka and Pain/Itachi
Kisame with Itachi (dangerous characters)
Sasuke Taka with Killer Bee and Pain
Naruto wind style: rasen-shuriken with Kakashi and Yamato / or a combination of them (new jutsu development team)
Sakura with Karin and Ino (aiming for Sasuke)
Kiba with Shino and Hinata (team kurenai)
Sasuke Kirin/Chidori true spear with Kabuto and Orochimaru / or a combination of them (those steeped in darkness)
Sai with any Sasuke (all boys)
Minato with Kakashi (Kannabi bridge engineers)
Sasuke Taka with Itachi and Kakashi / or a combination of them (Mangekyo Sharingan)


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have so many lol.

And I normally try not to repeat the same supports for everyone.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use Rasengan as my main and then I use rasengan and rasengan as my assists.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't worry, most people do.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I use Rasengan as my main and then I use rasengan and rasengan as my assists.



*DISGRACEFUL!! *










lol joke  Just don't spam rasengan, alright?


----------



## DanE (Apr 27, 2011)

The only melee team I have is Suigetsu+Kisame


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> The only melee team I have is Suigetsu+Kisame



Mine is either Asuma, Kisame or Hidan as main. Asuma has fancy combos, its cool to watch his combos


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> The three rows of orbs mean different things for your support team. The red orbs at the top is the damage dealt during a team ultimate jutsu attack, the middle row is how fast each of your supports will recharge to be used again, and the last row is how fast your support overdrive gauge will charge. 1 is the lowest rating and 6 is the highest in any specific category. The second and last row are the most important, with the last row being the best.



Oh shyeat.  
Where'd you figure this out from? I can really use this to my advantage


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh shyeat.
> Where'd you figure this out from? I can really use this to my advantage



Gamefaqs my good man, gamefaqs...


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheaters gonna cheat. 
Just kidding.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

PSN is still down. I'M SLOWLY LOSING MA PRIME


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm losing my patience.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> PSN is still down. I'M SLOWLY LOSING MA PRIME


Which means I'll beat you when we fight.

I've been practicing once PSN went down .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I have, too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pop in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Which means I'll beat you when we fight.
> 
> I've been practicing once PSN went down .



Computers & Practice can be put together? HA 

I faced the computer yesterday and stopped due to being too insulted by the level of simplicity the programming was showing me


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I lost it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *DISGRACEFUL!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't even use Rasengan characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Pop in Ninja Storm 1.



I'm thinking about doing this


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I lost it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm thinking about doing this



Ninja Storm 1 is way more fast paced and way less based on ougi's to win.

They royally fucked up Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

It's graphics were better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a better game period.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Storm 1 is way more fast paced and way less based on ougi's to win.
> 
> They royally fucked up Ninja Storm 2.



I dunno. I played UNS1 the other day and didn't feel the adrenaline I do when I play UNS2. Jutsu is much slower and commands take a longer time in general.

Maybe I've been desensitized to UNS2. Maybe it's too late for me? :amazed


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Same.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

At least you can cancel ougi's. 
At least they didn't put in automatically awakening mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Too late for you dudes, Ninja Storm 1 is a serious upgrade in speed when 2 pros are playing. 

Plus there is way more variety in jutsu and makes the matches more dynamic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

I miss fighting on the wall & the super punch.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Too late for you dudes, Ninja Storm 1 is a serious upgrade in speed when 2 pros are playing.
> 
> Plus there is way more variety in jutsu and makes the matches more dynamic.



That's true. If you're playing with someone, it must be fun. But if you have absolutely no one to play with, and no online function, you have to suffer the unbearable programming of the computers 



NeoKurama said:


> At least you can cancel ougi's.
> At least they didn't put in automatically awakening mode.



That's what I hated. Computers were so shit in UNS1 it was unbelievable. Only person who awakened at least 25% of the time was Itachi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Naruto had the best.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

Pfft, it was all about Kimimaro


----------



## SBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

Sharingan Sasuke ftw.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

Hiruzen was the bomb


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Auto KNJ kakashi much?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Auto KNJ kakashi much?



That statement alone angers me.

Previous Kakashi has more feats in UNS1 than an IMPROVED KAKASHI IN UNS2? What kinda BS is that?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, he had fireball, water shark, Raikiri, and then an _actual_ Sharingan awakening.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, he had fireball, water shark, Raikiri, and then an _actual_ Sharingan awakening.



Don't forget Earth Style: Fanged Pursuit 

I honestly think Kakashi's awakening should've had Kamui feats, or at least the same awakening from UNS1, dammit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't forget Earth Style: Fanged Pursuit



Oh shit, you're right. :ho

I always use that one.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> PSN is still down. I'M SLOWLY LOSING MA PRIME





NeoKurama said:


> I'm losing my patience.



Offline multiplayer and single player games are your friends at this time.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Storm 1 is way more fast paced and way less based on ougi's to win.
> 
> They royally fucked up Ninja Storm 2.



That's some BS right there, UNS2 getting rid of the button mashing games mid-fight made it more fast paced than it's predecessor.

Both games have certain things I like, while lacking what the other has (look below \/ \/).



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> more variety in jutsu and makes the matches more dynamic.





NeoKurama said:


> I miss fighting on the wall & the super punch.



UNS2 wasn't a clear upgrade from the 1st game, but UNS1 isn't better than it either.



Aeion said:


> Previous Kakashi has more feats in UNS1 than an IMPROVED KAKASHI IN UNS2? What kinda BS is that?



Have you ever played the Ultimate Ninja games on the PS2? Online play and 3D stages aside, it shits on the PS3/360 games.


----------



## G (Apr 28, 2011)

I have recently been pwning as Tsunade.
So much fun.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey i was wondering since the psn is being rebuilt, what are the chances that they will erase all the accounts and tell us to start over...which will restart the leaderboards on NUNS2! it begins again hopefully.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Offline multiplayer and single player games are your friends at this time.



I already said, offline multiplayer has factors that do not apply to everyone (having no one to play with). And the computers level of difficulty is insulting.




bigduo209 said:


> That's some BS right there, UNS2 getting rid of the button mashing games mid-fight made it more fast paced than it's predecessor.



I really don't understand why everyone hates button-mashing. It adds so many aspects to a battle. Getting rid of mashing did NOT make it more face-paced in my honest opinion. It took away some color and potential fights could have had in UNS2. People always complain about people having turbo controllers, but in a real, down to earth fight, mashes aren't intentional... You can choose to Rasengan spam, for example, or to be a little light on the jutsu button... 

It's also great to play with friends offline... Button mashing should at least be an optional thing in Free Play. At least..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> At least you can cancel ougi's.
> At least they didn't put in automatically awakening mode.



ugg...imagine having that while playing storm 2 online...


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I already said, offline multiplayer has factors that do not apply to everyone (having no one to play with). And the computers level of difficulty is insulting.


I didn't just mean UNS2, I meant going back and playing some other single-player or offline multiplayer games you already own. Well that or rent/buy some new ones to past the time until PSN is back up.




Aeion said:


> I really don't understand why everyone hates button-mashing. It adds so many aspects to a battle. Getting rid of mashing did NOT make it more face-paced in my honest opinion. It took away some color and potential fights could have had in UNS2. People always complain about people having turbo controllers, but in a real, down to earth fight, mashes aren't intentional... You can choose to Rasengan spam, for example, or to be a little light on the jutsu button...
> 
> It's also great to play with friends offline... Button mashing should at least be an optional thing in Free Play. At least..


Considering it takes some skill to land an Ougi on a decent opponent, having to go through a button mashing mini-game to make it work is tedious at best.

Wouldn't turbo controllers be worse in UNS1? Especially because of the justu clashing mini-game that involves repeatedly pressing the same button in rapid succession.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Considering it takes some skill to land an Ougi on a decent opponent, having to go through a button mashing mini-game to make it work is tedious at best.
> 
> Wouldn't turbo controllers be worse in UNS1? Especially because of the justu clashing mini-game that involves repeatedly pressing the same button in rapid succession.



Nothing competitive-wise is relevant with UNS1 because it has no online play. Unless you're going to a tournament, which wouldn't even allow turbo controllers.

As for ougis, having to go through a series of buttons/mashing/analog swinging would be excellent. Spammers wouldn't want to go through the trouble of spamming ougis and those cheap bastards who use shit techniques to get others in ougis aren't going to succeed 100% of the time. 

If you are a fair player and know how to play right, you wouldn't be relying on ougis to begin with.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 28, 2011)

^ that's not true, Ougi's are hard to pull off and take skill to pull off these days.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> ^ that's not true, _*Ougi's are hard to pull off and take skill*_ to pull off these days.



*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I needn't say anymore about that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*uses rasenshuriken, person contineuosly blocks it* its that darn easy to pull of ougis, amirite?


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 29, 2011)

Shikamaru's dash+ougi is easy though


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> *uses rasenshuriken, person contineuosly blocks it* its that darn easy to pull of ougis, amirite?



Nah, you just suck.


----------



## SBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> Shikamaru's dash+ougi is easy though



Most people these days just jump-block when Shikamaru gets close enough to to do that. I've also played some ppl that were really good at substituting out of it too. 0.o Don't ask me how they did it, but they managed to do it even when the match was lagging.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> *uses rasenshuriken, person contineuosly blocks it* its that darn easy to pull of ougis, amirite?





Aeion said:


> Nah, you just suck.



This. 

I'll tell you what takes skill;
Somebody ougi's me in the back while I'm actually trying to fight them with melee.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ridiculously easy to block ougi's once your in a high enough level, out of all the cheap ways you can win in this game ougi's are by far the most legitimate.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It's ridiculously easy to block ougi's once your in a high enough level, out of all the cheap ways you can win in this game *ougi's are by far the most legitimate.*



No shit Sherlock, you serious?!


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No shit Sherlock, you serious?!



Do you have any idea what we're talking about? Read this page before you start spouting nonsense.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Do you have any idea what we're talking about? Read this page before you start spouting nonsense.



If you know how to play, you'd know ougis are far from difficult to do successfully


----------



## SBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you know how to play, you'd know ougis are far from difficult to do successfully



I dunno... from my experience if your playing another experienced player, its pretty tough to land an ultimate on em.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It's ridiculously easy to block ougi's once your in a high enough level, out of all the cheap ways you can win in this game ougi's are by far the most legitimate.



i agree.....


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I dunno... from my experience if your playing another experienced player, its pretty tough to land an ultimate on em.



Tell me what is easy to do against an experienced player, then?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just feel like a lot of bad at the game in here.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh shet, just tried Tenten. She has a lot of potential


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh shet, just tried Tenten. She has a lot of potential



Here's me playing Tenten and getting ougi spammed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do_PKHtLCms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tell me what is easy to do against an experienced player, then?



Nothing really, but ultimate jutsus are the hardest to land in my opinion.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Apr 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Here's me playing Tenten and getting ougi spammed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do_PKHtLCms[/YOUTUBE]​


He actually didn't spam it that much as some guys I've seen. 

That guy seemed like noob. He was dumb enough to sit around and block your shuriken which broke his defense and ate a team ougi for that.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Here's me playing Tenten and getting ougi spammed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do_PKHtLCms[/YOUTUBE]​



Lol, you showed us this video last time 

And this is why I hate Shikamarus. You know they're only choosing that character for one reason...


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Nothing really, but ultimate jutsus are the hardest to land in my opinion.



You're just not taking the right steps toward it then. There are about 10 different ways to successfully land an ougi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> He actually didn't spam it that much as some guys I've seen.
> 
> That guy seemed like noob. He was dumb enough to sit around and block your shuriken which broke his defense and ate a team ougi for that.



Yep, he's a noob and ougi's still won him the game; skill much?


----------



## SBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're just not taking the right steps toward it then. There are about 10 different ways to successfully land an ougi



Hmmm I'm sure that has some truth to it, It's just that every now and then I play NarutoDoom( I think he is currently ranked #8 on the leader board) but whenever we play, obviously I lose, but its usually because time runs out and not because he's landed ougis to kill me. So that just leads me to believe that its much harder to land ougis (unless the match is lagging or something). But again this is just my experience from my own personal matches.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hmmm I'm sure that has some truth to it, It's just that every now and then I play NarutoDoom( I think he is currently ranked #8 on the leader board) but whenever we play, obviously I lose, but its usually because time runs out and not because he's landed ougis to kill me. So that just leads me to believe that its much harder to land ougis (unless the match is lagging or something). But again this is just my experience from my own personal matches.



The reason time runs out is probably cause he's just running away/wasting time 

Plus every battle's goal isn't to land an ougi, it's to play skillfully and use your opponents weakness against them. A true pro knows that an ougi is just an added bonus to the fight, and not a priority.

You'd probably beat him sooner or later when you get enough experience


----------



## SBrown (Apr 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The reason time runs out is probably cause he's just running away/wasting time
> 
> Plus every battle's goal isn't to land an ougi, it's to play skillfully and use your opponents weakness against them. A true pro knows that an ougi is just an added bonus to the fight, and not a priority.
> 
> You'd probably beat him sooner or later when you get enough experience



=\ that matches were boring. We ended up jumping around using support characters trying to exploit each others weaknesses... and this dude had like... none 0.o. ive only beaten him once out of a fluke. Lol 

SN: How are you liking Tenten?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2011)

God I haven't played in weeks, lost my skills  I got pwned by COM in super hard mode


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hmmm I'm sure that has some truth to it, It's just that every now and then I play NarutoDoom( I think he is currently ranked #8 on the leader board) but whenever we play, obviously I lose, but its usually because time runs out and not because he's landed ougis to kill me. So that just leads me to believe that its much harder to land ougis (unless the match is lagging or something). But again this is just my experience from my own personal matches.





SBrown said:


> =\ that matches were boring. We ended up jumping around using support characters trying to exploit each others weaknesses... and this dude had like... none 0.o. ive only beaten him once out of a fluke. Lol
> 
> SN: How are you liking Tenten?



Used TenTen to destroy Super Hard Computer Itachi 4 times. She's mixed in melee and range. I like her diversity


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you know how to play, you'd know ougis are far from difficult to do successfully


It's quite easy if you have the right support. I can land Kakuzu's Ougi easily if I have Hidan or Neji as support.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 30, 2011)

People are still trying to justify ougi's being hard?


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> He actually didn't spam it that much as some guys I've seen.
> 
> That guy seemed like noob. He was dumb enough to sit around and block your shuriken which broke his defense and ate a team ougi for that.


Yeah I only saw the guy land an ougi 2 or 3 times out of the whole video. May he spammed the ougi startup (which I might've missed), but I didn't see him land an ougi often enough to call it easy.


Daftvirgin said:


> God I haven't played in weeks, lost my skills  I got pwned by COM in super hard mode


It happens, the COM sometimes adapts to your existing fight patterns after enough rematches.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It's quite easy if you have the right support. I can land Kakuzu's Ougi easily if I have Hidan or Neji as support.


 Kakuzu has one of the quickest ninjutsu and ougi startups in the game. I use him as one of my main choices for a support character.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> People are still trying to justify ougi's being hard?


If you're going up against a decent opponent then it is. It doesn't take too much to block an incoming ougi, as a matter of fact I block and use a support to attack while my opponent is stuck in mid-animation.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> the COM sometimes adapts to your existing fight patterns after enough rematches.



:rofl

I think this is the quote of the day


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :rofl
> 
> I think this is the quote of the day



What? It actually does analyze your fighting pattern and tries to copy it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What? It actually does analyze your fighting pattern and tries to copy it.



I had 10 fights with the comp fooling around and all of them were a joke.. .If this is true, it's analyzing abilities are very weak and limited 

However...  it does make sense. My level of skill is too overwhelming for any programming to comprehend. It makes sense when you say it that way. Let's put it like that


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone up for a match when PSN is back? I got a lot BP so is hard to find a match now I've had to play with my other accounts in order to find matches easier lol.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I had 10 fights with the comp fooling around and all of them were a joke... If this is true, it's analyzing abilities are very weak and limited
> 
> However...  it does make sense. My level of skill is too overwhelming for any programming to comprehend. It makes sense when you say it that way. Let's put it like that



Dude 10 matches won't do it to have the CPU copy your fighting patterns, especially your level of skill. And by fighting pattern I mean the fighting style: combos, (team) (ultimate) jutsus (noobs usually spam these) or running + shurikens. these are the main 3 patterns the CPU is analyzing and trying to copy from as much matches as 100+. Now that PSN is down, many among us are practicing as hell in free battle mode and fight easily about 50 matches in a row. 

btw, the CPU won't copy your fighting pattern completely. It still largely depends on the programming to fight you. 


Aeion said:


> If this is true, it's analyzing abilities are very weak and limited


So as you said earlier, it's analyzing ability is very weak and limited. 

Another thing: I'm not sure though, but I believe the CPU is copying your fighting pattern for every character individually. For instance, I used to spam with SM Naruto, and when fighting him, he still spams Rasengan Barrage about 6-7 times a match, while other characters don't spam jutsus as much anymore.

Aeion, I can't prove anything of what I said, cause I'm not a programmer and not a part of the developing team of UNS2, but I can assume, using my "_forensic_" analyzing capacity


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude 10 matches won't do it to have the CPU copy your fighting patterns, especially your level of skill. And by fighting pattern I mean the fighting style: combos, (team) (ultimate) jutsus (noobs usually spam these) or running + shurikens. these are the main 3 patterns the CPU is analyzing and trying to copy from as much matches as 100+. Now that PSN is down, many among us are practicing as hell in free battle mode and fight easily about 50 matches in a row.
> 
> btw, the CPU won't copy your fighting pattern completely. It still largely depends on the programming to fight you.
> 
> ...



I won't diagree with you, but I couldn't bear fighting the computer 5 times in a row, I'm not sure I could ever have the patience to fight a computer 50 times in a row just so it can slightly adjust to my fighting style. 

Other than that, you're probably right, lol.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 30, 2011)

on the 360 for a few if anyone wants a match .

GT: PonyS1aystation

EDIT: You'll find me in the single matches


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

You know Hidan has some hidden potential. His tilt move has good range.. but when he's awakened it goes ACROSS the screen


----------



## SBrown (Apr 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> His tilt move...when he's awakened it goes ACROSS the screen



Thats interesting. I didn't know that. I wonder what else he has up his sleeve:amazed.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Thats interesting. I didn't know that. I wonder what else he has up his sleeve:amazed.



I wonder whats up all the sleeves of people who don't have visually transforming awakenings


----------



## Draelok (May 1, 2011)

Best characters (imo) : Guy , Neji , Naruto(Hokage)
When Guy awakens,if you press triangle and then X he doesn't charge to the opponent,he appears behind him,which is something pretty imba.Guy is one of my favourite characters for that reason.
Neji is one of my favourites as byakugan PWNs hard and the sphere-like ability he has can throw your opponents far away preventing any damage.
Naruto's double triangle and then circle (rasen-shuriken) is very wide and very fast , unlike other attacks that require that much chakra.Also,while you have guard,you can press L2 then circle so a clone grabs the enemy and there's no need for you to stop the guard.that's the best thing about Naruto(Hokage) that no other character has.


----------



## SBrown (May 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder whats up all the sleeves of people who don't have visually transforming awakenings



Madara has a cool awakened tilt. 



On another note, we only have 3 or 4 more days till the PSN is supposed to go back online!


----------



## Aeiou (May 1, 2011)

Draelok said:


> Best characters (imo) : Guy , Neji , Naruto(Hokage)
> When Guy awakens,if you press triangle and then X he doesn't charge to the opponent,he appears behind him,which is something pretty imba.Guy is one of my favourite characters for that reason.
> Neji is one of my favourites as byakugan PWNs hard and the sphere-like ability he has can throw your opponents far away preventing any damage.
> Naruto's double triangle and then circle (rasen-shuriken) is very wide and very fast , unlike other attacks that require that much chakra.Also,while you have guard,you can press L2 then circle so a clone grabs the enemy and there's no need for you to stop the guard.that's the best thing about Naruto(Hokage) that no other character has.



Lee and Minato can teleport to you instantly as well

Neji's Palm Rotation is easy to substitute

You can still attack Naruto when he's grabbing


!




SBrown said:


> On another note, we only have 3 or 4 more days till the PSN is supposed to go back online!



That's right... ONLY 3-4 days


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

LOL poor Ps3 dudes. Why though? It was hacked right? What douches...


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You know Hidan has some hidden potential. His tilt move has good range.. but when he's awakened it goes ACROSS the screen



Bullshit...*ahem* I mean: sorry Aeion, but I'm gonna disagree with that. I've tried it today and its the same thing as he does when normal. 



Itachifan727 said:


> LOL poor Ps3 dudes. Why though? It was hacked right? What douches...



Don't flame the console wars dude


----------



## Aeiou (May 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Bullshit...*ahem* I mean: sorry Aeion, but I'm gonna disagree with that. I've tried it today and its the same thing as he does when normal.



Laaaaaaaaaawl FAIL. You're right. I was a little zewked when fighting Asuma that time I guess  His range seemed shorter than it did when he was Awakened. Dunno how I missed that


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 1, 2011)

So no one wants to fight on PSN?


----------



## SBrown (May 1, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So no one wants to fight on PSN?



The PSN is down... well at least it was last time I checked.


----------



## Aeiou (May 1, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So no one wants to fight on PSN?



I'll face you when it's back up

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 1, 2011)

SBrown said:


> The PSN is down... well at least it was last time I checked.


I know but I meant when it's back up.


Aeion said:


> I'll face you when it's back up
> 
> PSN: Skyxen


Alright then. Look forward to it.


----------



## SBrown (May 1, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I know but I meant when it's back up.



Lol. My bad. I wasn't thinking. But sure I'd like to play ya too. 

PSN: SBrown


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 1, 2011)

Alright, I'll add you too.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 1, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Tenten with Sakura as attack and  Ino as balance. Go Girl Power! Lol. It's not my best team, but it is the funnest to me.



That's my favourite team too!!!! I love how Tenten's explosive kunai blast opponents out of the air when 1) Sakura's support move sends them flying upwards or when 2) Ino's detonating flowers move activates strike back in the middle of Tenten's side combo.

I'm glad Tenten is finally gaining some recognition in this game from you guys!!! I remember people saying how much she sucked in this game compared to her combo beast of weapons in Storm 1. Haha glad that more people are using her now!

Other good supports for Tenten:

1) Neji and Lee - Team Gai combo
2) Tsunade and Sakura
3) Sasuke and Hinata
4) Tobi and Kakuzu
5) Orochimaru and Kabuto


----------



## SBrown (May 2, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> That's my favourite team too!!!! I love how Tenten's explosive kunai blast opponents out of the air when 1) Sakura's support move sends them flying upwards or when 2) Ino's detonating flowers move activates strike back in the middle of Tenten's side combo.
> 
> I'm glad Tenten is finally gaining some recognition in this game from you guys!!! I remember people saying how much she sucked in this game compared to her combo beast of weapons in Storm 1. Haha glad that more people are using her now!
> 
> ...



lol yea, she was/is really underrated in this game. In UNS1 she was arguably the best character, but they weakened her in this game. And one day I was playing online as Sasuke Kirin against a Tenten. I thought I had that match in the bag just because I was playing a Tenten, but she proved to be much more of a challenge than i anticipated. Thats what made wanna get decent with her.

 I like that she has multiple ways to initiate strike back (Grab,  Shuriken Combo, and Explosive Tags). I also like her Ultimate Jutsu cuz its pretty easy to land if your opponent isn't careful.

But I'm glad you told me about those other support teams. I kinda got in a rut by using the same ones over and over. Cuz I've never considered using Tsunade, Hinata, or Kabuto as support with Tenten. I'm gonna be sure to test that out once the network comes back up on Wednesday. Maybe I can make a new combo. 0.o


----------



## SBrown (May 2, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Alright, I'll add you too.



Do you play online alot, cuz I just saw your PSN name in your signature and it looks really familiar. I think we may have played some player matches together.... or maybe i have you confused with someone else perhaps?


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2011)

I'm gonna main Karin


----------



## SBrown (May 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm gonna main Karin



I'm always a sucker for her tilt. It hits me everytime. lol


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm gonna main Karin



I main her too. Sakura's another one I main. That's just when I'm not playing seriously 
I still prefer Asuma, Kisame or Hidans though.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 2, 2011)

Yooooooooooooooooo
Wat up people
Long time no see

Anyone ready 2 get pwned wen PSN back up
Though i might have lost some skill been playing Scott Pilgrim VS The World 4 so long n screwing around on the SEGA forums


----------



## G (May 2, 2011)

Draelok said:


> while you have guard,you can press L2 then circle so a clone grabs the enemy and there's no need for you to stop the guard.that's the best thing about Naruto(Hokage) that no other character has.



I've always wondered why Sage Naruto users spam the grab so much. I bet this is why.


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm always a sucker for her tilt. It hits me everytime. lol





Daftvirgin said:


> I main her too. Sakura's another one I main. That's just when I'm not playing seriously
> I still prefer Asuma, Kisame or Hidans though.



The funniest is when it's Karin vs Sasuke. Everything Karin does she blushes or gets excited fighting Sasuke. Use her ougi on him and her awakening and see what she does 



「 Boshi 」 said:


> I've always wondered why Sage Naruto users spam the grab so much. I bet this is why.



It's proven that Naruto is actually still vulnerable when he attempts a grab..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 2, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Do you play online alot, cuz I just saw your PSN name in your signature and it looks really familiar. I think we may have played some player matches together.... or maybe i have you confused with someone else perhaps?


Lol I used to when it first came out but not as much anymore. I started playing again right before PSN went down though. So now I got back into it but it's really hard to find a match now cuz my rank is kind of high and that's why I want to play with some people from here.


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The funniest is when it's Karin vs Sasuke. Everything Karin does she blushes or gets excited fighting Sasuke. Use her ougi on him and her awakening and see what she does



I know: "SASUKEEE!! I'M SO THRILLED!!" Hehe it somewhat amuses me everytime.


----------



## SBrown (May 2, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Lol I used to when it first came out but not as much anymore. I started playing again right before PSN went down though. So now I got back into it but it's really hard to find a match now cuz my rank is kind of high and that's why I want to play with some people from here.



Whats your current rank? I think I'm a Kajin or Suijin or something.... (idk I stopped playing ranked matches awhile ago I usually just do player matches now.)


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2011)

new dbz game coming out


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I know: "SASUKEEE!! I'M SO THRILLED!!" Hehe it somewhat amuses me everytime.



 I love the way she runs up to him, it's so retarded


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 2, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Whats your current rank? I think I'm a Kajin or Suijin or something.... (idk I stopped playing ranked matches awhile ago I usually just do player matches now.)


I don't remember but I'm in the 500,000 I think.


----------



## fireking77 (May 3, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> new dbz game coming out



Your in the wrong thread mate


----------



## Alicia (May 3, 2011)

Why does everyone thinks so high of themselves? I lost my skills and I'm a newb again  I probably won't play online that often anymore cause I have to start studying for my exams the upcoming 6 weeks.


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why does everyone thinks so high of themselves? I lost my skills and I'm a newb again  I probably won't play online that often anymore cause I have to start studying for my exams the upcoming 6 weeks.



I feel I'm getting rusty too. The computers are tainting my fighting habits


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2011)

Just put in UNS1. And I must say, I honestly take back what I said earlier. I prefer this over UNS2. It was so hyped playing against computers. These ones actually had skill 

I think they dumbed down UNS2 A LOT. Computers are way too easy, they made it easier to do jutsus. They made it much, much easier to do ougis, they made it easier to kill opponents (1 less hp bar). I wonder why they took out all the amazing things in UNS2? 

I'll be playing UNS1 a lot more than UNS2 until PSN comes back up. I had a lot more fun on it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just put in UNS1. And I must say, I honestly take back what I said earlier. I prefer this over UNS2. It was so hyped playing against computers. These ones actually had skill
> 
> I think they dumbed down UNS2 A LOT. Computers are way too easy, they made it easier to do jutsus. They made it much, much easier to do ougis, they made it easier to kill opponents (1 less hp bar). I wonder why they took out all the amazing things in UNS2?
> 
> I'll be playing UNS1 a lot more than UNS2 until PSN comes back up. I had a lot more fun on it


----------



## Motochika (May 3, 2011)

I've actually taken the time to learn some new characters. I see now how people can like using Sasori. I can't wait for PSN to come back up. I'm looking forward to using new characters. ^__^


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


>


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 3, 2011)

If u want a challenge from the cpu's ih NUNS2 set their handicap all the way up 
i fought kabuto that way pretty tough fight imo


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 3, 2011)

>Implying that's not what I've done since Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Alicia (May 4, 2011)

I don't own storm one


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 4, 2011)

Dat scroll collecting.


----------



## G (May 4, 2011)

Hmm i'm pretty sure i got all the scrolls, havent seen them around.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 4, 2011)

I mean in the first game. 
Anyone who forced themselves to do it for jutsu knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## G (May 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You know Hidan has some hidden potential. His tilt move has good range.. but when he's awakened it goes ACROSS the screen



eeheheheh.


----------



## Aeiou (May 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I mean in the first game.
> Anyone who forced themselves to do it for jutsu knows what I'm talking about.



Ahhh, good times


----------



## GohanKun (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, scroll collecting was fun.

But I just can't remember what the Konohamaru hide and seek was good for, did it give any good item ? I pretty much did them all, but damn it was so frustrating.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2011)




----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 4, 2011)

GohanKun said:


> Oh yeah, scroll collecting was fun.
> 
> But I just can't remember what the Konohamaru hide and seek was good for, did it give any good item ? I pretty much did them all, but damn it was so frustrating.



Oh god, Dat hide and seek. 


What is this I dont even. 
Psp game or something?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2011)

Storm 3


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 4, 2011)

You lying?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 4, 2011)

It's for the PSP. And they say it's gonna play like Bleach Soul Ignition on the PS3.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You lying?



yes i am


----------



## Aeiou (May 4, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> yes i am


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 5, 2011)

so just played ninja storm 1 again...its so much harder but i remember it used to be alot easier before i got spoiled by NUNS2, too bad theres no online in that game, its alot harder to KNJ and ultimates dont have that stupid freeze frame so its more natural and sneeky like instead of HEY IM DOING MY ULTIMATE like in 2. jutsus do alot more damage are hand to hand is actually useful in this game. why cant they just release a uber patch that allows online for it.


----------



## SBrown (May 5, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> so just played ninja storm 1 again...its so much harder but i remember it used to be alot easier before i got spoiled by NUNS2, too bad theres no online in that game, its alot harder to KNJ and ultimates dont have that stupid freeze frame so its more natural and sneeky like instead of HEY IM DOING MY ULTIMATE like in 2. jutsus do alot more damage are hand to hand is actually useful in this game. why cant they just release a uber patch that allows online for it.


 
I agree. I wonder why they changed it so much in Storm2... i mean "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## bigduo209 (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just put in UNS1. And I must say, I honestly take back what I said earlier. I prefer this over UNS2. It was so hyped playing against computers. These ones actually had skill
> 
> I think they dumbed down UNS2 A LOT. Computers are way too easy, they made it easier to do jutsus. They made it much, much easier to do ougis, they made it easier to kill opponents (1 less hp bar). I wonder why they took out all the amazing things in UNS2?
> 
> I'll be playing UNS1 a lot more than UNS2 until PSN comes back up. I had a lot more fun on it


UNS1 had some things that I really liked (wall fights, longer HP bars, flashier ougis with freeze animations), but UNS2 has better support features, more playable characters, no button mini-games for ougis, failed ougis use chakra (completed ones use up more), long ranged type chracters, and a better story mode.

Both games have a shitty selection of ninjutsu, and both games lack diverse/unique awakenings for every character. Mostly importantly though, both games are worse than the old PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.

To me both games have things I like about them, but both aren't real improvements over the other. Saying UNS1 or UNS2 better is complete BS from my pov.


----------



## slickcat (May 5, 2011)

^
I agree, My biggest beef except from KNJ with this game is selecting techniques that character should already have. Why dont CC2 ever listen, my guess is the japanese fans dont really bitch about it, and its difficult for us from other non asian language speaking countries to attempt to influence them. 

What pisses me off the most is how these devs stick to one pattern without attempting to change it, most especially japanese devs, look at Koei and dynasty warriors, or Final fantasy series to an extent and the worst DBZ, no one ever tries to be innovative in implementing the proper items to show vast improvement.

When I consider that in this Naruto game, Aerial combos, Aerial grabs, Grab counter missing, and most especially different modes. The most important aspect, the modes are just the same every single game, whats bad with putting up survival, arcade, tag mode which utilizes the mortal combat system or even the wii game system. 

Well I got this game for cheap so I m not supposed to complain, but will do the same for the next storm, because i know the difference wont change much, same game modes, same select jutsu, same support character BS. and KnJ stays the same.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> but UNS2 has better support features, more playable characters, *no button mini-games for ougis*, failed ougis use chakra (completed ones use up more), long ranged type chracters, and a better story mode.



This, in my opinion, is one of the best aspects UNS1 had. It is spam-proof, so noobs won't spam ougis, like we see all too often in Storm 2. People who use cheap methods just to use ougis will be discouraged from doing this as well.

It doesn't always have to be button input. You could change it to mash, or analog swirl. 

This made the game more colorful for me. Just because you're good enough to get me in an ougi, doesn't mean the outcome will succeed


----------



## Zhariel (May 5, 2011)

I haven't played this game in months. Any cool DLC been released, or should I let it continue to collect dust?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

They said no DLC from the start.


----------



## Zhariel (May 5, 2011)

Then it shall continue being used as a coaster


----------



## Alicia (May 5, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I haven't played this game in months. Any cool DLC been released, or should I let it continue to collect dust?





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They said no DLC from the start.



Which game do you mean? There is DLC for Storm one but not for Storm two. When they start discussing Storm one on a Storm two thread, its getting confusing, ya know.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This, in my opinion, is one of the best aspects UNS1 had. *It is spam-proof, so noobs won't spam ougis, like we see all too often in Storm 2. People who use cheap methods just to use ougis will be discouraged from doing this as well.*
> 
> It doesn't always have to be button input. You could change it to mash, or analog swirl.
> 
> *This made the game more colorful for me. Just because you're good enough to get me in an ougi, doesn't mean the outcome will succeed *


*-Spam-proof?* It's just as spammable as UNS2 only in a different way, at least with UNS2 you lose chakra every time you try to even start an ougi. In UNS1 you don't lose chakra if it doesn't connect, which means you can repeatedly attempt an ougi which can become annoying.

*-Outcome?* My outcome should be succeeding because I hit with an ougi, not because you mash good enough completely negate any real damage I could've done. That makes attempting an ougi in skillful way pointless unless you're a noob or pro who's just good at button-mashing whatever way you choose.

I could understand if damage was just lessened from losing the mini-game like the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games, but negating all of the ougi's damage because of a button-mash win is aggravating and stupid.


Daftvirgin said:


> Which game do you mean? There is DLC for Storm one but not for Storm two. When they start discussing Storm one on a Storm two thread, its getting confusing.


CC2 is a traditional developer, that means you get everything in the game upfront (no cheap DLC gimmicks), but you don't get any post-launch DLC or in-game patches.

Storm 1 didn't have any real DLC, just unlocks for stuff that was already on the disc. It was stupid and CC2 decided not to do it for Storm 2.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *-Outcome?* My outcome should be succeeding because I hit with an ougi, not because you mash good enough completely negate any real damage I could've done. That makes attempting an ougi in skillful way pointless unless you're a noob or pro who's just good at button-mashing whatever way you choose.



Lol at you saying this without regarding my second statement.

Plus I think it's evident that the whole point of this isn't to make the attack more difficult. It's *to give the victim a chance.* This makes the game more diverse, and allows more surprises. Ougis in storm 1 do *HEAVY DAMAGE.* Some like Naruto's and Sasuke's hit a bar and a half. CC2 probably wanted to make it so that just getting hit by an ougi doesn't mean the end of the game. This is why I enjoy the ougi system in Storm 1.



bigduo209 said:


> *-Spam-proof?* It's just as spammable as UNS2 only in a different way, at least with UNS2 you lose chakra every time you try to even start an ougi. In UNS1 you don't lose chakra if it doesn't connect, which means you can repeatedly attempt an ougi which can become annoying.



Please don't sit here and tell me losing chakra after a failed ougi hinders a spammer in Storm 2... 

But no, you can't spam it like you do in UNS2. In Storm 2, you can use jutsu just at the snap of a finger. You can use jutsu *instantly* while getting up, which makes it retarded

Sure, you don't lose chakra at an ougi attempt, but you cannot use an ougi for a good few seconds after the first attempt. This also leaves you wide open for attack of any sort, seeing as a good amount of characters in Storm 1 have self-targeted or short-ranged ougis.

Plus, you have to keep in regards that you are stating your opinions strictly on computer-based results. I'm talking in a manner if this were capable of online play. Obviously a computer isn't going to take the advantage of a missed ougi.

Storm 1 doesn't abuse the Support Attack option, making ougis harder in general. They don't do the "Halt all actions while ougi is in play" like Storm 2 does, so a lot of "opportunity" for spammers is lost. Trust me dude, there's more evidence supporting that spamming is more difficult in Storm 1 than there is saying that 1 & 2 are equal in spammage...



bigduo209 said:


> I could understand if damage was just lessened from losing the mini-game like the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games, but negating all of the ougi's damage because of a button-mash win is aggravating and stupid.



Actually, some damage is still taken after landing a failed ougi.. Lee's is a good example of this. Though I do agree some ougis hardly inflict any damage upon failure. But as I always stated. A fair and good player *does not* rely on ougis as their playing habits.

Plus... why should the opponent take damage for something you've failed to succeed in?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Who is trying to justify Ninja Storm 2 being better then 1? 

You have noob goggles on.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Which game do you mean? There is DLC for Storm one but not for Storm two. When they start discussing Storm one on a Storm two thread, its getting confusing, ya know.



Before the game released the developers said they were not going to do DLC for storm 2.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Who is trying to justify Ninja Storm 2 being better then 1?
> 
> You have noob goggles on.



Um NS2 is better than 1.


----------



## SBrown (May 5, 2011)

I think Storm2 is better as well. I was never a big fan of the button mashing. I feel that if you're good, you won't leave yourself open for oigi spam. Its just more balanced, because there is always a counter/defense to every strategy by using good ninja substitution timing as well as good support charters. So with that, there is no spam strategy that can work (unless your playing with lag online).


----------



## Dim Mak (May 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Who is trying to justify Ninja Storm 2 being better then 1?
> 
> You have noob goggles on.


Uh, no. It's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I think Storm2 is better as well. I was never a big fan of the button mashing. I feel that if you're good, you won't leave yourself open for oigi spam. Its just more balanced, because there is always a counter/defense to every strategy by using good ninja substitution timing as well as good support charters. So with that, there is no spam strategy that can work (unless your playing with lag online).



Why does everyone relate Storm 1 to button mashing? That isnt the only concept of the game, nor is it a majority


----------



## shyakugaun (May 5, 2011)

Storm 2 is easily better then 1, only thing storm has over its sequel is uj's, clashes.


----------



## SBrown (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why does everyone relate Storm 1 to button mashing? That isnt the only concept of the game, nor is it a majority



haha. srry. I can't help it, every time i think of Storm1 thats what comes to the mind. But I did like that they had more ninjutsu and more epic cut scenes.. but aside from that.... meh..


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

SBrown said:


> haha. srry. I can't help it, every time i think of Storm1 thats what comes to the mind. But I did like that they had more ninjutsu and more epic cut scenes.. but aside from that.... meh..



+ wall fights, + clashes, + better characters...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Maybe better story mode for ninja storm 2 but not better fighting system.
If you want story read the book or watch the anime.

Storm 2 has you bounce off dashes, how is that an upgrade?
that's being punished for trying to fight in a fighting game.


----------



## SBrown (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> + wall fights, + clashes, + better characters...



wall fights.  yes
clashes  no way
better characters: I like the variety from Storm2 better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

SBrown said:


> wall fights.  yes
> clashes  no way
> better characters: I like the variety from Storm2 better.



Why no clashes, that shit is badass.

There has been so many times I've been fighting on ninja storm 2 and it boils down to me and my opponent running at each other with an attack at hand and then DERP, just bounce off.

_*How Stupid.*_


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> + wall fights, + clashes, + better characters...



add more jutsu, better awakening, and better assist options.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

SBrown said:


> wall fights.  yes
> clashes  no way
> better characters: I like the variety from Storm2 better.



Wall fights 
clashes were badass 
more characters in Storm 2, better combos in Storm 1


----------



## Dim Mak (May 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> + wall fights, + clashes, + better characters...


The wall fights were annoying, the clashes were indeed fun, and the characters in UNS2 appeal to me more than the ones in UNS1. 

The awakening modes in UNS1 were way better than the ones in its successor though.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> The wall fights were annoying, the clashes were indeed fun, and the characters in UNS2 appeal to me more than the ones in UNS1.
> 
> The awakening modes in UNS1 were way better than the ones in its successor though.



Wall fights were amazing. Clashes, as stated, were indeed fun. I'll admit, awakens in Storm 2 are more diverse and spread to many more characters. Character detail, goes to Storm 1, imo


----------



## shyakugaun (May 5, 2011)

Wall fights were crap,Clashes were epic, Storm 1 allowed you to start awakened


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 6, 2011)

Storm 1 had a better use of support than Storm 2.Also the clashes were wat decided a match in my case because wen i play my friends we always end up charging at eachother plus clashes were fun.I wish it was in Storm 2.
I like how in Storm 1 it made use of the environment with the wall fights.I hope the clashes n wall fights r put back in the eventually Storm 3.
Now the Ultimate Jutsu sequences between players was like Budokai 3's in a sense with the loser either taking damage or receiving less damage.That added 2 the battle.
Now Storm 2 had a better story mode and range of characters but there in no punishment for missing an Ultimate Jutsu like in Storm 1 where instead of not being able 2 use it 4 a few seconds after use u can spam it easier in Storm 2.
Wat should b done 4 Storm 3 is mix the story mode and diverse range of characters with the clashes n wall fights n Ultimate Jutsu sequences.
Now that would be awesome


----------



## Aeiou (May 7, 2011)

They should have "Impossible" mode after "Super Hard". They have Easy and Normal for average players but it's unfair for players who are literally up there with their skill.We don't need no "adjust as you play" computers. We need a special difficulty setting where advanced players have an extremely hard time winning against these computers. Then maybe we'd be a little more satisfied when we can't play online


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 7, 2011)

Yea, Ninja Storm 1 on hard mode/full handicap was actually pretty fun; One or Two combos and you were pretty much dead and the NPC was an asshole.


----------



## Aeiou (May 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, Ninja Storm 1 on hard mode/full handicap was actually pretty fun; One or Two combos and you were pretty much dead and *the NPC was an asshole.*



Especially this


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

This thread is still going?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 7, 2011)

Hell yea, Keeping it strong. 

And on topic of course.


----------



## Alicia (May 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should have "Impossible" mode after "Super Hard". They have Easy and Normal for average players but it's unfair for players who are literally up there with their skill.We don't need no "adjust as you play" computers. We need a special difficulty setting where advanced players have an extremely hard time winning against these computers. Then maybe we'd be a little more satisfied when we can't play online



So you want a cheating CPU?


----------



## Sesha (May 7, 2011)

I'm surprised Accel 4 hasn't been announced yet. Where is our Raikage, CC2?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So you want a cheating CPU?



Cheating Difficulty? 

Bring it.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So you want a cheating CPU?



The CPU hasn't already cheated you yet? I've played the CPU enough to where it will actually spam the shit outta me (Sage Naruto). I've played other RL people who've never given me that amount of cheapness (unless they use Itachi).



Sesha said:


> I'm surprised Accel 4 hasn't been announced yet. Where is our Raikage, CC2?


I only want an Accel 4 if they bring it to PS3 without the shit mechanics of Accel 3 (PSP).

I mean we're experiencing a resurgence of 2D fighting games on the PS3/360 so why not go back to that kind of gameplay for the next Naruto game?


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I'm surprised Accel 4 hasn't been announced yet. Where is our Raikage, CC2?


Like we'll ever get a good game like that.


----------



## Aeiou (May 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So you want a cheating CPU?



Basically


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 7, 2011)

Pain should have been cheating mode


----------



## Sesha (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Like we'll ever get a good game like that.



Well, it's been a while since Accel 3 was released, so I figured it would be about time now.
Besides, there's no guarantee it'll be good anyway, since Accel 3 gargled balls.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Well, it's been a while since Accel 3 was released, so I figured it would be about time now.
> Besides, there's no guarantee it'll be good anyway, since Accel 3 gargled balls.


Never played it, so I wouldn't know.

How many years until UNS3?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Never played it, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> How many years until UNS3?



OVER 9000!!!!!

Seriously though i'd expect 2 more years at most otherwise they'll announce something next summer


----------



## Sesha (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Never played it, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> How many years until UNS3?



It was pretty shitty.

We probably won't see anything of UNS3 for at least another year, or two most likely. Since CC2 is developing Asura's Wrath, with Capcom producing it, most of their development staff is busy with that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 7, 2011)

I heard Impact was UNS4? for PSP, and it looks like shit but Hachibi fight is real this time...can't find thread...

Link:


----------



## Alicia (May 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> The CPU hasn't already cheated you yet? I've played the CPU enough to where it will actually spam the shit outta me (Sage Naruto). I've played other RL people who've never given me that amount of cheapness (unless they use Itachi).



By cheating I mean regenerating health, infinite chakra gauge, eternal support, instant guard breaker, multiplied damage infliction or instant KO when you're hit by a jutsu. Now imagine fighting a COM cheating like that. Pretty much invincible and 1% chance to win difficulty. Now *THAT* would be a fair challenge for Aeion, right Aeion? 

PS: your spamming Sage Mode Naruto won't look that bad anymore compared to Cheat Mode Naruto lol.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> By cheating I mean regenerating health, infinite chakra gauge, eternal support, instant guard breaker, multiplied damage infliction or instant KO when you're hit by a jutsu. Pretty much invincible and 1% chance to win difficulty



[YOUTUBE]9y9gLWGgqhA[/YOUTUBE]

 ->


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

^^ Lol, wtf.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

Storm 1 vs Storm 2, now?


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2011)

Both of them lack Zabuza, so both fail and everyone loses.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

^^ Implying Zabuza arc wasn't a filler arc.


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2011)

It isn't, but everything else about the series might as well be, since the manga went downhill after that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

Wasn't naruto supposed to end after Zabuza arc?


----------



## Alicia (May 8, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Wasn't naruto supposed to end after Zabuza arc?



guys,


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

All of part 1 was good, IMO.

Part 2 ruined the series.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

I like both.


----------



## Aeiou (May 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> By cheating I mean regenerating health, infinite chakra gauge, eternal support, instant guard breaker, multiplied damage infliction or instant KO when you're hit by a jutsu. Now imagine fighting a COM cheating like that. Pretty much invincible and 1% chance to win difficulty. Now *THAT* would be a fair challenge for Aeion, right Aeion?



That'd still be too easy, but it'll keep me occupied, I'll admit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

^How about the NPC makes you randomly change controller ports like Psycho Mantis from Metal Gear. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (May 8, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^How about the NPC makes you randomly change controller ports like Psycho Mantis from Metal Gear. :ho



Now we're getting there


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Now we're getting there



But it'd be impossible because NSUNS2 doesn't support 4 players


----------



## bigduo209 (May 9, 2011)

OMG PEOPLE STOP BEING OFF TOPIC HERE!!!!!

I just can't wait to play timeskip Luffy and Zoro in the next game


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Hmph..
IMO Ichigo would be cool to play as.
Or anyone with a sword.
Punching combos are lame.


----------



## Aeiou (May 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> OMG PEOPLE STOP BEING OFF TOPIC HERE!!!!!
> 
> I just can't wait to play timeskip Luffy and Zoro in the next game



Contradiction much?


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> But it'd be impossible because NSUNS2 doesn't support 4 players


The next game will.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Contradiction much?


That was his sense of irony. That's why he put a "" at the end.



Skywalker said:


> The next game will.


I wonder how...4 players on a 3D fighting game seems impossible to play.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That was his sense of irony. That's why he put a "" at the end.
> 
> 
> I wonder how...4 players on a 3D fighting game seems impossible to play.



Clash of Ninja series says hi


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> wonder how...4 players on a 3D fighting game seems impossible to play.


Believe in it!


----------



## Judas (May 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I wonder how...4 players on a 3D fighting game seems impossible to play.





Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Clash of Ninja series says hi



It's been a while since I've played the most recent CoNR game.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 9, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> It's been a while since I've played the most recent CoNR game.



Revolution 3?
played online 2days ago 
Spmmers there 2


----------



## Judas (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one.

Deidara was my main, followed by Kisame and Itachi.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2011)

Clash of Ninja Revolution 3, isn't that on the Wii if I remember correctly? 
NOW GTFO!  












Lol joke, but seriously, how can you play such a crappy game like that compared to UNS2


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Clash of Ninja Revolution 3, isn't that on the Wii if I remember correctly?
> NOW GTFO!
> 
> 
> ...



Son take back dem words  

The game is good 4 player battles kickass


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 9, 2011)

Ninja Storm 3 now please.


----------



## Aeiou (May 9, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Storm 3 now please.



I second this


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Only two years.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Storm 3 now please.



wait ti'll 2015


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 9, 2011)

Remember the feeling of new scans being revealed.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 10, 2011)

Storm 3 is a coming


----------



## GohanKun (May 10, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Storm 3 is a coming



Ben 10 Ultimate Alien more than DBZ ? Really ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 10, 2011)

I hope they do some 2v2 action.


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

10 V 10        ?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hope they do some 2v2 action.



better yet some 3 on 3 squad action online would be bamf.


----------



## Aeiou (May 10, 2011)

I want decisive actions during Boss Battles that lead to different paths in the fight. That way those fights could be a little more colorful instead of replaying the same thing over and over again. Though, obviously you'd get bonus points for following the fight in the manga


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 10, 2011)

100 v 100


----------



## SBrown (May 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 100 v 100



haha. soooo I am just now realizing the full extent of cleverness in your screen name.. kudos


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 10, 2011)

SBrown said:


> haha. soooo I am just now realizing the full extent of cleverness in your screen name.. kudos


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2011)

holy shit! off topic but did anyone see the new trailer on ultimate ninja impact? fucking EPIC


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

Watched it, looks meh.


----------



## Rasendori (May 10, 2011)

Honestly, I'd buy just to help out with the company in terms of NS3 funding, not that they even need it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 10, 2011)

Ugh, Psp games in general.


----------



## Sera (May 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ninja Storm 3 now please.



That would be amazing! So many characters have power-ups now and not to mention new playable characters like A and Mei!


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2011)

Not till 2012 or 2015 that is. Now back to UNS2 please?


----------



## G (May 11, 2011)

Well that was fun.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 11, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> That would be amazing! So many characters have power-ups now and not to mention new playable characters like A and Mei!



This i want


----------



## NeoKurama (May 11, 2011)

Owned my cousin yesterday offline.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 11, 2011)

PSn is down still?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 11, 2011)

yep, it came at a good time though it should be down all the way through finals for me! so no distractions...college is srs bsns


----------



## NeoKurama (May 11, 2011)

Yep.......


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

Thank god I have an Xbox, not like I play it though.


----------



## Aeiou (May 12, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Thank god I have an Xbox, not like I play it though.



So then not really thanking God, hm?


----------



## Skywalker (May 12, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 12, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## Aeiou (May 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Good point.



This guy is very observant. And I don't say that to just anyone


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Shika is boss.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 13, 2011)

hey guys when psn is back up we should start recording matches for youtube to assert NF dominance over this game to the entire internets, what do you guys think?


----------



## SBrown (May 14, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> hey guys when psn is back up we should start recording matches for youtube to assert NF dominance over this game to the entire internets, what do you guys think?



I'm down, but I don't have that video recorder device thingy.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 14, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm down, but I don't have that video recorder device thingy.



i just bought one today so thats a solution for some of the battles, im sure someone else has one of them?...right? anyone?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 14, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> hey guys when psn is back up we should start recording matches for youtube to assert NF dominance over this game to the entire internets, what do you guys think?


Count me in...


SBrown said:


> I'm down, but I don't have that video recorder device thingy.


...but this


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> hey guys when psn is back up we should start recording matches for youtube to assert NF dominance over this game to the entire internets, what do you guys think?





SBrown said:


> I'm down, but I don't have that video recorder device thingy.



This too


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 14, 2011)

well i guess you can all play me untill someone else gets one ...too bad we dont have spectator mode.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Oh yes, records with me. 
I'm in.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2011)

yeah sure, I don't mind being recorded while fighting, but my skills have decreased drastically since I stopped playing on my PS3 completely for the sake of my exams...and I still won't be up online on UNS2 the upcoming 6 weeks


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

We already took our EOCTs'. Just the final exams next friday.

Summer time!!!!!!!


----------



## SBrown (May 14, 2011)

PSN is back up!!!!!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 14, 2011)

Is it really? People are saying no. Can't check myself right now.


----------



## SBrown (May 14, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Is it really? People are saying no. Can't check myself right now.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 14, 2011)

Link is not working Bro. Well if it's on soon, better start getting ready for our matches lol


----------



## SBrown (May 14, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Link is not working Bro. Well if it's on soon, better start getting ready for our matches lol



haha well try this one. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-%E2%80%93-psn-restoration-begins-now/




And Oh yea!! I'm gearing up. I'm bout to play a few offline matches since I haven't touched this game in a month or two now 0.o


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 14, 2011)

It worked a few minutes later lol. Looks like it is up in some regions. Yeah, I haven't touched it in quite sometime too. I was getting back on it way before PSN went off b/c I was too busy with RDD lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

So close.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 15, 2011)

Finally its back i won my 1st online ranked match since PSN went down 
i still need practice whose up?


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2011)

Shit, I need to practice.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

ok im up and ready to record who wants to be a youtube hero? ill be awake for the next 30 to 60 mins at least


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ok im up and ready to record who wants to be a youtube hero? ill be awake for the next 30 to 60 mins at least



I'm up. Add  me


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 15, 2011)

WOOOOOOO feels good 2 pwn spammers again


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

Damn! I'm so rusty right now. Finally won after loosing 3 ranked, 1 player match, and winning a player match.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Damn! I'm so rusty right now. Finally won after loosing 3 ranked, 1 player match, and winning a player match.



lol.. I'm kinda rusty too 
=/


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

Everyone is. UNS2 hasn't been interesting since PSN was down. I bet Aeion is a fair match now


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Everyone is. UNS2 hasn't been interesting since PSN was down. I bet Aeion is a fair match now



lol.. see now I'm curious to see how good he is. There is soo much hype now! lol


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

I consider him as the God of the Gaming World! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

Spoiler tag. 

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Everyone is. UNS2 hasn't been interesting since PSN was down. I bet Aeion is a fair match now



I still got it. Destroyed someone on my first round back 



Daftvirgin said:


> I consider him as the God of the Gaming World!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So that's how I look? I see..


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I still got it. Destroyed someone on my first round back
> 
> 
> 
> So that's how I look? I see..



lol i did the same then got beat in a match against a hero who used itaci n kakazu as support


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So that's how I look? I see..



Do you prefer looking like Enel from One Piece?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

SBrown said:


> lol.. I'm kinda rusty too
> =/


Man you were killing me with those Ougis. Good matches though.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Wow, first day back & already got a hate message from a Pain user with 15-2. (I made it two) 
All he did was run away & block. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> pathetic, u  still couldn't kill me with sasuno, u would of disconnected if i was winning, that was a shity itachi display


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Man you were killing me with those Ougis. Good matches though.



haha yep. GGs =)

SideNote#1: I definitely didn't think Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu was gonna connect. You were like all the way across the stage, so in my head, I was like "There's no way his Ultimate will take him that far." Then as he kept getting closer i was like "no way... No way!" then BAM! it hit. lol 

SideNote#2: Neji's rotation has a few frames of vulnerability after its done. So its always good to time it and have a support character back you up just in case you miss or the target substitutes out. I'm sure you probably already know this, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to mention this just in case.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Wow, first day back & already got a hate message from a Pain user with 15-2. (I made it two)
> All he did was run away & block.



I hate when people do that.. I usually just reply back and block em.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Neji's rotation does that.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

SBrown said:


> haha yep. GGs =)
> 
> SideNote#1: I definitely didn't think Naruto's Ultimate Jutsu was gonna connect. You were like all the way across the stage, so in my head, I was like "There's no way his Ultimate will take him that far." Then as he kept getting closer i was like "no way... No way!" then BAM! it hit. lol
> 
> SideNote#2: Neji's rotation has a few frames of vulnerability after its done. So its always good to time it and have a support character back you up just in case you miss or the target substitutes out. I'm sure you probably already know this, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to mention this just in case.


lol For the Naruto Ultimate connecting I was also surprised lol cuz I pressed the defense button and then it hit me and I was like "Fuck!" lol. About Neji's rotation, I know that but when I would meele you and you substituted out of it you would use your Ougi. So I would use Neji's rotation to try block, but still couldn't block it lol. But yeah GGS


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Everyone is. UNS2 hasn't been interesting since PSN was down. I bet Aeion is a fair match now





Daftvirgin said:


> Do you prefer looking like Enel from One Piece?



I prefer the first, much more glorified


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Online still the same.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Hey, we should have an online tourney!


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Of them people here? Why? I'm going to emerge victorious.


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

*sigh* I can't even participate...


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Of them people here? Why? I'm going to emerge victorious.



You'll have to get past me first. 



Daftvirgin said:


> *sigh* I can't even participate...



Why not?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Why not?..................


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> yeah sure, I don't mind being recorded while fighting, but my skills have decreased drastically since I stopped playing on my PS3 completely for the sake of my exams...and I still won't be up online on UNS2 the upcoming 6 weeks



Quoted myself lol


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Of them people here? Why? I'm going to emerge victorious.



*Is that so? *​


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2011)

I need to get a wireless keypad soon(For the people wondering why I was slow at typing)

Typing is slow as hell.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Is that so? *​



Whats your PSN ID?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Problem, Aeion?


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Whats your PSN ID?



Skyxen



NeoKurama said:


> Problem, Aeion?



Big problem


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Need help?
I forgot. Who is "ZR69" here?


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Need help?
> I forgot. Who is "ZR69" here?



It's this guy,


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Ok. My mind was going crazy.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Skyxen



awesome.. #added


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Name=N00B.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Skyxen
> 
> 
> 
> Big problem


Careful Aieon. Neo chewed me and my brother up and spit us back out. He's not to be underestimated  .


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

He knows what's up.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Careful Aieon. Neo chewed me and my brother up and spit us back out. He's not to be underestimated  .



... You know who I am?












































*YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!*


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

I think he's upset.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I think he's upset.



I'll gather up all my anger for you on the battlefield


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Fire vs Water
Hero vs Villian
Goku vs Vegeta
Sasuke vs Konohamaru 
Bring it on!!




But can't. I'm getting ready to move, so I won't be online for a while.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Fire vs Water
> Hero vs Villian
> Goku vs Vegeta
> Sasuke vs Konohamaru
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbeR6uYxU50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

I will miss ya'll. 
I'll be back, though.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I will miss ya'll.
> *I'll be back, though.*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsf_-a_H9Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Damn, bro. 



I'll kick you're ass later.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 15, 2011)

i must play this Aeion guy


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

New challenger! What you gonna do, Aeion?


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

I'll rape all of you at the same time.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Damn, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick you're ass later.





shyakugaun said:


> i must play this Aeion guy





NeoKurama said:


> New challenger! What you gonna do, Aeion?





Skywalker said:


> I'll rape all of you at the same time.






We're all to familiar with this

*I'LL BE WAITING *​


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

hey aeon add me :kerbykidd, ill be in on in a hour or two to start recording epic matches with people.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Oh, shit. You knowk I think you planned this, Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, shit. You knowk I think you planned this, Aeion.



I pulled an Aizen on all of you 
​



Man, I'm really on the pictures today


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

There is so much talk, but "NOW IS THE HOUR JUDGEMENT." Anyone wanna play right now? I assure you, by the end of the match, someone will "KNOW PAIN" lol.



NU-KazeKage said:


> hey aeon add me :kerbykidd, ill be in on in a hour or two to start recording epic matches with people.



#randomQuestion: do you play Brawl perhaps?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

I fought my Pain today. Run away & block player.


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I fought my Pain today. Run away & block player.


**Barf** those are the worst! They make the matches so boring.=\
Edit: although I must admit I'm sometimes partially guilty of this, but thats only cuz people try to attack while I'm trying to recover chakara... so I have to fall back until I can recharge.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

It was, but I still won.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

SBrown said:


> There is so much talk, but "NOW IS THE HOUR JUDGEMENT." Anyone wanna play right now? I assure you, by the end of the match, someone will "KNOW PAIN" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> #randomQuestion: do you play Brawl perhaps?



lol yes thats where the name comes from, kirby is my favorite character and when i tried to make a aim name with Kirbykid it was taken so i made it kerbykidd, your the first person to guess that. gratz


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> lol yes thats where the name comes from, kirby is my favorite character and when i tried to make a aim name with Kirbykid it was taken so i made it kerbykidd, your the first person to guess that. gratz



haha Nice. I used to be a hardcore Brawler before this game came out. So you know what they say... "real recognize real" lol. If you wanna play some friendlies in that game online too shoot me a private message. 

SN: Kirby is pretty sick, but I'm more of a Falco/Marth guy.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

ok i am online and ready to record...whos up for some matches?


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ok i am online and ready to record...whos up for some matches?



Ha well you already know i am


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

How'd it go?


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ok i am online and ready to record...whos up for some matches?



Did the network go down again? once i switched TVs im getting the maintenance error again... is it just me or do you have it too?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Did the network go down again? once i switched TVs im getting the maintenance error again... is it just me or do you have it too?



Im online still let me try to play a match
edit: its working fine just restart


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Im online still let me try to play a match
> edit: its working fine just restart



I think its down in my area then.. I just called my friend who lives in the same city and he said that he is also getting the under maintenance error again too. I guess I'll keep refreshing and trying to log in.

EDIT: Here is a quote from Sony:



> We?re currently experiencing an extremely heavy load of password resets, and so we recently had to turn off services for approximately 30 minutes to clear the queue.  As such, a large number of people are attempting to change their passwords at the same time, it?s taking longer than expected for all those emails to clear all of the ISPs.  If you?ve requested your password reset, please give it a bit of time to reach your email. Thanks for your patience as we work to get everyone back online.



Maybe thats why i  cant connect


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

ok, and yeah the whole network is still choppy and laggy and its down somtimes


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ok, and yeah the whole network is still choppy and laggy and its down somtimes



Its back up!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

i think the network is all crazy right now


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 15, 2011)

GG SBrown when the network gets better well go again...plus my recorder picked right then to go on the fritz


----------



## SBrown (May 15, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> GG SBrown when the network gets better well go again...plus my recorder picked right then to go on the fritz



GGs =) Next time we play im optimistic that we'll get a better connection.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We're all to familiar with this
> 
> *I'LL BE WAITING *​



Hey whats your psn ?


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2011)

Skyxen. Nice and simple


----------



## Dim Mak (May 16, 2011)

Aeion. Up for a match?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Neji.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 16, 2011)

Up 4 a fight anyone?


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Aeion. Up for a match?



Normally I would, but I got this huge test I gotta study for


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 16, 2011)

lol Get this i fought a spammer who wen i challenged 2 a rematch but they left lol
anyway a second later i get a message being insulted and called a noob which was quite hilarious 
needless 2 say after i cussed out mr.spamtastic i have yet 2 get a reply back
lol never spam me or u'll regret it


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

I wanna know everyone's opinion.. What do you personally consider "spamming" some people consider constantly pelting the opponent wit shuriken spamming, others consider it a basic strategy in game play. Some consider taking advantage of an opening with the use of Ultimate Jutsu multiple times in the match to be spamming, and other consider it just punishment for poor defensive skills. So whats your opinion? How do you define and what do you consider to be spamming? The more feedback the better!  

SideNote: I'm bored... anyone wanna indulge me in a few matches?


----------



## Dim Mak (May 16, 2011)

Im down for a few matches, but it's laggy as fuck. What's your PSN?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Lots of things for someone to be called a spammer.


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Im down for a few matches, but it's laggy as fuck. What's your PSN?



SBrown =)



NeoKurama said:


> Lots of things for someone to be called a spammer.



do tell. details bro!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 16, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I wanna know everyone's opinion.. What do you personally consider "spamming" some people consider constantly pelting the opponent wit shuriken spamming, others consider it a basic strategy in game play. Some consider taking advantage of an opening with the use of Ultimate Jutsu multiple times in the match to be spamming, and other consider it just punishment for poor defensive skills. So whats your opinion? How do you define and what do you consider to be spamming? The more feedback the better!
> 
> SideNote: I'm bored... anyone wanna indulge me in a few matches?


Jutsu spamming: Itachi's and Sasuke's are the ones that seem most guiltiest of the jutsu spamming.  They'll spam fireball,and when you get in close,they bring out Neji or some close ranged support.

Shuriken spamming- when someone basically throws shurkien the whole entire match . The match takes FOREVER until the spammer wins by having the timer on his side. I fought a Jiraiya online who loved to use this.

There are some more,but I'm too lazy to type anymore .


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Jutsu spamming: Itachi's and Sasuke's are the ones that seem most guiltiest of the jutsu spamming.  They'll spam fireball,and when you get in close,they bring out Neji or some close ranged support.



I don't mind it so much, unless its laggy. If it lags, those fireballs are beast. But without lag, a good ole long range UJ does the trick (Kakashi's Mangekyo, Sasuke's Kirin, ect..) Either that or substitute. 



> Shuriken spamming- when someone basically throws shurkien the whole entire match . The match takes FOREVER until the spammer wins by having the timer on his side. I fought a Jiraiya online who loved to use this.



Ughhh I haaaate that! Its so boring and it makes it pointless to play.  



> There are some more,but I'm too lazy to type anymore .



haha understood


----------



## Butcher (May 16, 2011)

I wonder what it is like when Spammer vs Spammer.

Must be one hell of a war, and rage tears.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Yes, you can't name them all.


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I wanna know everyone's opinion.. What do you personally consider "spamming" some people consider constantly pelting the opponent wit shuriken spamming, others consider it a basic strategy in game play. Some consider taking advantage of an opening with the use of Ultimate Jutsu multiple times in the match to be spamming, and other consider it just punishment for poor defensive skills. So whats your opinion? How do you define and what do you consider to be spamming? The more feedback the better!
> 
> SideNote: I'm bored... anyone wanna indulge me in a few matches?



To repeatedly  continue an action to the point of unnecessary tolerance. Examples: 
Doing nothing but throwing kunai
Using ninjutsu every second of the  battle
Grabbing every goddamn chance you get
Using ougis like mad (and failing 99% of the time)
etc...


----------



## Dim Mak (May 16, 2011)

Shit, SBrown schooled me.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Aeion broke it down.


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> To repeatedly  continue an action to the point of unnecessary tolerance. Examples:
> Doing nothing but throwing kunai
> Using ninjutsu every second of the  battle
> Grabbing every goddamn chance you get
> ...



I think I can agree with this for the most part.. @ least 90%

EDIT: on second thought. this pretty much hits the nail on the head. I agree 100%



Dim Mak said:


> Shit, SBrown schooled me.



lol nah man it wasn't like that. I had fun. GGs. we need to play again soon.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 16, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I wonder what it is like when Spammer vs Spammer.
> 
> Must be one hell of a war, and rage tears.


Lol It would be too funny to watch. Specially if they had mics.


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Lol It would be too funny to watch. Specially if they had mics.



haha lmao.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

I would pay money.


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

If Narutimate Impact is any indication of what direction they may be taking in regards to combat, we can expect to see more spamming  in future games.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Spamming will be easier than eveer in Storm 3.


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

I'll be happy as long as they keep it so that the spam is punishable. (aka keep it balanced)


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Use more charka.


----------



## SBrown (May 16, 2011)

heck yea. or have alot of vulnerability after each attack if it misses.


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2011)

I had a spammer on mic once. He was talking shit the entire battle until I eventually got him in a Team Ougi. He said something along the lines of "not today, bitch!" and rage quit, then proceeded to talk shit through messages.

I was attempting to remain on my couch from dying of laughter


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2011)

Storm 3 is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Use more charka.


Nah, How abut if they use more "Chakra" instead?


Aeion said:


> I had a spammer on mic once. He was talking shit the entire battle until I eventually got him in a Team Ougi. He said something along the lines of "not today, bitch!" and rage quit, then proceeded to talk shit through messages.
> 
> I was attempting to remain on my couch from dying of laughter


Lol priceless, I wish I could face a spammer who has a mic just to see what goes through their heads while battling and loosing.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 17, 2011)

Whose up 4 a match?
PSN is Echothehedgehog


----------



## Dim Mak (May 17, 2011)

I'll be, in 2 hours though...

Oh and SBrown, i want my revenge


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Spammers are fun to beat.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone find Kisame effective?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 17, 2011)

whos up for a recorded match right now? ill be free for the next hour or so. kerbykidd is my psn


----------



## SBrown (May 18, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I'll be, in 2 hours though...
> 
> Oh and SBrown, i want my revenge



haha sure. I'll be online sometime tomorrow evening. I leave my PS3 on 24/7 so if you see Playstation Life or Netflix as my status i'm probably not there.



NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone find Kisame effective?



ummmm not personally, but I did fight someone once who was good with him.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone find Kisame effective?



Daft is pretty good with Kisame


----------



## Alicia (May 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone find Kisame effective?





Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Daft is pretty good with Kisame



Yup, if you practice using Kisame, then you can beat most of the characters. He's one of my mains. I just don't know how to fight puppet users yet.

EDIT: I haven't played in months and I got totally pwned by same- and lower ranked players. Haven't even won a single match online yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 18, 2011)

Kisame is good.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Kisame is good but takes a lot of practice to use.


----------



## SBrown (May 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kisame is good but takes a lot of practice to use.



Agreed


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Lol, I'm still working on him myself, just polishing my skills that I've rusted on a little bit...


----------



## Skywalker (May 18, 2011)

I can't believe you guys.


----------



## Motochika (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah

With PSN back up we can resume battle. Now that I'm done with highschool I've got a bit more free time. I'm always game for a match. PSN ZR69


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can't believe you guys.



Problem?


----------



## SBrown (May 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I'm still working on him myself, just polishing my skills that I've rusted on a little bit...



I think I'll give him a try too. Lemme know if you learn any kewl tricks with him.



Dim Mak said:


> Oh and SBrown, i want my revenge



I'm online now if you still want sweet revenge.



Motochika said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> With PSN back up we can resume battle. Now that I'm done with highschool I've got a bit more free time. I'm always game for a match. PSN ZR69



I added ya


----------



## Psysalis (May 19, 2011)

On the 360 for a bit if anyone wants a go

GT: PonyS1aystation

You find me in the Single matches


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> On the 360 for a bit if anyone wants a go
> 
> GT: PonyS1aystation
> 
> You find me in the Single matches



360 

Lol just kidding

Btw, what's your PSN, SBrown?


----------



## SBrown (May 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Btw, what's your PSN, SBrown?



Its "SBrown" lol


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Problem?


Yes.


----------



## Aeiou (May 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yes.



Explain?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 20, 2011)

If anyone is up for a match add me. PSN is in sig


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Explain?


I don't understand how this game can still keep your interest.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 20, 2011)

Game is still good til 3.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2011)

^ I second this


----------



## G (May 21, 2011)

^^ I third this.


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2011)

^^^ I fourth this


----------



## bigduo209 (May 21, 2011)

I somewhat agree...


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2011)

Very Zaru


----------



## NeoKurama (May 21, 2011)

The king has returned.


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The king has returned.



I never left


----------



## NeoKurama (May 21, 2011)

I knew you would pull something like this.


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2011)

I was supposed to pull it in.. ahem, *2 weeks*, but seeing as you're home so early...


----------



## Chicama (May 22, 2011)

God, some people online are pathetic.

Basically, my top characters are Sai, Kakuzu, and Asuma. Whenever I join a room, the opponent obviously looks at my player card, sees I use character they don't normally VS, and kick me out. It's like you get punished for using the characters you like, not to mention it takes me on average about 6 mins to find anyone willing to VS me 

To top it off, I went up against two ragequitters today. The first, I didn't catch his username, but second went by xkratox. Oddly enough, I versed him once and he won by landing Sasori's ultimate on me (or else I would've won), I then versed him again in which I was in green health while he was a couple of hits from losing and the guy RQs...

Seriously, hopefully the next game will not only balance the characters, but also count disconnecting as a loss for the one who does it. Its ridiculous.


----------



## G (May 22, 2011)

I battled against a KnJ rasengan spammer.
Sigh.


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2011)

Did you win?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Yes, some do that. They have strategies for the most used characters in the game. Like you're three. They don't get used alot, so therefore, there are no counters for them.

They see my rank & kick me out.


----------



## SBrown (May 22, 2011)

? Really? I rarely get kicked out. That sux dude. As for the spammers, just substitute and punish. Thats my motto.   Lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 22, 2011)

Try finding a game when you have 5.5+ million bp. 

I don't think they should display your stats like that until after the match so people won't sit there and not ready up when you join.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

I only have 1 million.


----------



## slickcat (May 22, 2011)

Chicama, I d play you if u d like, After my finals tomorrow, I dont spam, and I m a heavy melee user so I m likely to lose more ranked battles if anything, but I think my skill is decent and I use all characters. So after my exams tomorrow if u d like to play then my psn is taimoor123. I d gladly play any other person as well. Though I dislike team battle,I usually play single most of the time but i can give it a shot.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 22, 2011)

anyone up for some matches right now...im tired of online people so much right now.


----------



## Motochika (May 22, 2011)

Had some online matches the other day that was nice.


----------



## Aeiou (May 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They see my rank & kick me out.



This... takes me 18 minutes to find a damn room then they leave due to my rank.

Honestly... UNS 3 needs a LOBBY. Players' rooms will be like 0/1, so you know they're empty, or 1/1. And they're updated very frequently. If the room is full, I should be able to click the next damn room, not exit me from the lobby and do a godforbidden search all over again. 

I swear, I spend more time searching than I do playing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 22, 2011)

> I swear, I spend more time searching that I do playing.



Welcome to my world.


----------



## slickcat (May 22, 2011)

Aeion, I d play u, though I m not that good at KnJ, besides only reason i play ranked is because i can play advanced players and watch their tactics, some of the tactics really piss me off, like shikamaru rebound with explosive kunai when team guage is full, but it doesnt bother me much, I play for the heck of it. So I m down to play u if u lack someone to play, I lose the matches for sure but if you dont have any spam tactics, i m a pretty good match up


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 22, 2011)

ive had this game for 3 month and just started really playing it, so im going to ask a noob question. How in the hell do i block and how do i preform replacement jutsu. I do it every now and then but by mistake


----------



## SBrown (May 22, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> ive had this game for 3 month and just started really playing it, so im going to ask a noob question. How in the hell do i block and how do i preform replacement jutsu. I do it every now and then but by mistake



To block, just hold down R2 or L2

To substitute, Tap R2 or L2 right as you're about to get hit. (most people just rapidly press the button to increase their chances of subbing.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Boy, what? They practically have their hands glued to them two buttons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2011)

im sorry, but what does KnJ stand for?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Another way of saying "substitution".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2011)

oh......substitution is hard to pull off in this game. especially on online battles


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Not really, just keep hitting them two buttons, as you are being hit. Works 75% of the time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2011)

i manley use different substitution tools to work it out, but thats a good method as well too


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 22, 2011)

> substitution is hard to pull off in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Oh, AK47SUKI 187.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 22, 2011)

Still so many rage quiters on this game.

It's like come on now, people still care about stats?



NeoKurama said:


> Oh, AK47SUKI 187.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Losing is the best cure.


----------



## SBrown (May 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Still so many rage quiters on this game.
> 
> It's like come on now, people still care about stats?



haha    lol


----------



## Sera (May 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Welcome to my world.



Same. I get loads of people who are lower rank trying to play me. I want to play higher rank people so I get more BP and I don't lose any if I lose the match.


----------



## Sera (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> (most people just rapidly press the button to increase their chances of subbing.)



That really doesn't work for me. :/


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> That really doesn't work for me. :/



Uh oh.. that's not good. You're gonna need to be able to sub pretty fluently as you start playing higher ranks. Cuz there is nothing worse than getting caught up in a melee combo and not being able to escape.


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

Hey this is kinda nostalgic, but do you guys remember back when Hidan was like the best support character ever and that's all you would see online? Lol. I do.... ahhh the good ol days...


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> *ive had this game for 3 month ... How in the hell do i block*



​


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hey this is kinda nostalgic, but do you guys remember back when Hidan was like the best support character ever and that's all you would see online? Lol. I do.... ahhh the good ol days...



Still usin/pwnin with him


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

It was him & Kakuzu.


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

Hidan & Pein for me. Always used those two, they've never failed me, although I'll sometimes switch Hidan with a long-range character.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Kabuto & Taka Sasuke, the best.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2011)

Sasuke Taka & Pain as support, Kisame as main = Team Akatsuki


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

It's all the sand siblings.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (May 23, 2011)

I think I only use Hidan as a support for Kisame.....


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

Pein is the God of Support.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 23, 2011)

I hate kids who use their Hidan safety blanket support.


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

Those are the nabs who don't know how to use him. I use Hidan for other purposes


----------



## StraightEdge88 (May 23, 2011)

Pain and Itachi are probably the most used supports right now.


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

EDIT: To me Itachi and Pain are the best supports out there. 



Aeion said:


> Pein is the God of Support.



Haha. So true. It has priority over almost everything.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I hate kids who use their Hidan safety blanket support.



Oh lord. When this game first came out Hidan support used to tear me up! I'd get caught in it and theyd just land an Ultimate.. but now a'days I either avoid it all together by side running or I'll just substitute out of it.


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Oh lord. When this game first came out Hidan support used to tear me up! I'd get caught in it and theyd just land an Ultimate.. but now a'days I either avoid it all together by side running or I'll just substitute out of it.



Pros know that Hidan has other uses than ougi openings


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Pros know that Hidan has other uses than ougi openings



Ha. Yea I was just referring to how people played when it first came out. But I've seen him used a bit more lately. But honestly I dont know how to use him effectively. Most people I see that use him will let him swing away at a person who is blocking, but then they will time it right and chakara dash at the blocking opponent to break their guard and then Hidan last attack gets in and the opponent gets knocked back, then the attack type support hits em back at you and then ougi... blah blah. But to me this rarely works because usually the opponent just subs out of his attacks or dodges it. What's your strategy. How do you use him? 0.o Teach Me! I love learning new tricks!


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Ha. Yea I was just referring to how people played when it first came out. But I've seen him used a bit more lately. But honestly I dont know how to use him effectively. Most people I see that use him will let him swing away at a person who is blocking, but then they will time it right and chakara dash at the blocking opponent to break their guard and then Hidan last attack gets in and the opponent gets knocked back, then the attack type support hits em back at you and then ougi... blah blah. But to me this rarely works because usually the opponent just subs out of his attacks or dodges it. What's your strategy. How do you use him? 0.o Teach Me! I love learning new tricks!



I don't use him for offense. None of my supports are offense, because idiots always tend to abuse offensive support (call support then chakra dash)

Hidan is just my failproof plan to beat unfair players (jutsu spammers, kunai spammers, etc) If a naruto spammer is using rasengan like there's no tomorrow, I'll block him then call Hidan and teach him a lesson  The one 1 second cooldown leaves him wide open. Or if an annoying nab is throwing kunais like the scared poose he is, you can call hidan and at the right time, he'll deflect all kunais (this is longer than any shinra tensei/palm rotation pein/neji have ever done) Or I call him when I use characters that have ridiculously long animations (Tobi, Jiraiya) 

I don't necessarily have to use Hidan when someone gets close to me, that's too obvious and I'm good enough to get out of those situations.. those are some uses I have for hidan


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Still so many rage quiters on this game.



ikr?? its like everytime a face a "hero" on rank battles they disconnect offline whenever i nearley own their ass. its not losing some points to a lower rank player is gonna KILL YA.


----------



## Sera (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Uh oh.. that's not good. You're gonna need to be able to sub pretty fluently as you start playing higher ranks. Cuz there is nothing worse than getting caught up in a melee combo and not being able to escape.



Oh, trust me, I've been caught in them! I'm okay at subs, but it gets harder when people awaken to sub out of a combo. *sigh*


----------



## Skywalker (May 23, 2011)

Look at you pros.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> Oh, trust me, I've been caught in them! I'm okay at subs, but it gets harder when people awaken to sub out of a combo. *sigh*



Don't worry, practice makes perfect


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ​



Rofl, tried to rep you but it would let me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Look at you pros.



You jelly?


----------



## Skywalker (May 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You jelly?


Hell no.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Sure.......


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

Mhmm.......


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

My flag red.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 23, 2011)

"And AK47 is my fuckin address"


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

M4 street is mine. Come at me.

M4>>AK-47


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

EDIT: anyone wanna spar? I'll battle whoeva 



Aeion said:


> I don't use him for offense. None of my supports are offense, because idiots always tend to abuse offensive support (call support then chakra dash)
> 
> Hidan is just my failproof plan to beat unfair players (jutsu spammers, kunai spammers, etc) If a naruto spammer is using rasengan like there's no tomorrow, I'll block him then call Hidan and teach him a lesson  The one 1 second cooldown leaves him wide open. Or if an annoying nab is throwing kunais like the scared poose he is, you can call hidan and at the right time, he'll deflect all kunais (this is longer than any shinra tensei/palm rotation pein/neji have ever done) Or I call him when I use characters that have ridiculously long animations (Tobi, Jiraiya)
> 
> I don't necessarily have to use Hidan when someone gets close to me, that's too obvious and I'm good enough to get out of those situations.. those are some uses I have for hidan



Nice I've never seen anyone use Hidan as a defense in that way; 2 thubs up.  



RedHabanero said:


> Oh, trust me, I've been caught in them! I'm okay at subs, but it gets harder when people awaken to sub out of a combo. *sigh*



=/ I hear ya. I used to suck at subing, then I got good at it, then I stopped meleeing and lost my touch for it.. so now I'm just so so... And if they Awaken and I get caught in a combo, i'm practically done for. lol.  But its strange, because I have no problem subbing grabs, ninjutsu or the first hit of a combo... but once I get caught in a combo. GameOva.


With that being said, anyone wanna spar?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

^^ PSN ID?


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> EDIT: anyone wanna spar? I'll battle whoeva



I normally would, but I got 2 huge tests to study for


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Hope you pass.


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ PSN ID?



'SBrown' lol



NeoKurama said:


> Hope you pass.



<----- Ditto... what he said. GL!


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Ok, sending request.


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hope you pass.





SBrown said:


> Ditto... what he said. GL!



For the sake of me, I hope so too  Thanks guys


----------



## Narancia (May 23, 2011)

Hmm I'd love to battle anyone even if I get ultimately stomped it'll be a honor. 

My psn is my name here NekoEnzan


----------



## Dim Mak (May 23, 2011)

I'm up for a few matches, I'll add you in a minute.


----------



## Narancia (May 23, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I'm up for a few matches, I'll add you in a minute.



okay awesome I'm a Jugo and Lars user who loves up close battles


----------



## SBrown (May 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Ok, sending request.



GGs



Neko Enzan said:


> Hmm I'd love to battle anyone even if I get ultimately stomped it'll be a honor.
> 
> My psn is my name here NekoEnzan



I'm addin ya too



Dim Mak said:


> I'm up for a few matches, I'll add you in a minute.



Are you SwahiliBlade? If so sorry i couldn't join your match; I was battling Neo


----------



## Dim Mak (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> GGs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SwahiliBlonde* haha, but yeah. I want my revenge, now.


----------



## Narancia (May 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> GGs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure anyone can add and battle me I wanna get better by playing the best.


----------



## Psysalis (May 23, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> okay awesome I'm a Jugo and Lars user who loves up close battles



You are one of those hard to find and much preferred players. Also Juugo is a boss in this game


----------



## Narancia (May 23, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> You are one of those hard to find and much preferred players. Also Juugo is a boss in this game



Thank you ^-^ I love melee battles were sheer combos and skill win like 1 on 1s I also love team fighting with Juugo because combo spam is called skill.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 23, 2011)

Take me on, Me as Hidan vs Any of you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



only on 360 though.


----------



## Narancia (May 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Take me on, Me as Hidan vs Any of you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sorry only have ps3 version


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

You're lucky.


----------



## Psysalis (May 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Take me on, Me as Hidan vs Any of you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Im down anytime you are on

GT: PonyS1aystation


----------



## Sera (May 24, 2011)

SBrown said:


> =/ I hear ya. I used to suck at subing, then I got good at it, then I stopped meleeing and lost my touch for it.. so now I'm just so so... And if they Awaken and I get caught in a combo, i'm practically done for. lol.  But its strange, because I have no problem subbing grabs, ninjutsu or the first hit of a combo... but once I get caught in a combo. GameOva.



I know, I really need to go on free battle and practice subbing and my timing more. =\


----------



## Sera (May 24, 2011)

Oh, and does anyone have any good tips for using Sakura and Itachi? (And I mean using Itachi properly, and not just standing in a corner using fireball jutsu) T.T Stupid spammers.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Oh man i hate laggers...
they either lag wen i attack or they lag the whole fight killing my response time by half that crap annoys me 2 no end


----------



## Aeiou (May 24, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Im down anytime you are on
> 
> GT: PonyS1aystation



I love his name


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Yo Aeion 
We never had our match yet lol 
I'm down 4 a match in a few hours if anyone is interested


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Yes, I hate that lagging shit.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yes, I hate that lagging shit.



I owned this Raijin in 5 player matches and then apparently they disconnected so i set up another player match and the guy returns so i fight him again he ruined his connection and slowed me down while spamming Hidan n Kakuzu 

I also battled this guy who was a pretty good player,it was pretty much a fair matched battle until everytime i had them in the orange and was about to win then they just let lose their inner spammer 2 win 
Thats some annoying crap


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ​



i said i had it for 3 months and just really start playing. Before now i played it twice in those three months and that was no more than an hour at a time. I was only up to Gaara vs Deidara


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

I'm open to battles later I'm busy now just add me if want for now


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

No problem. Gotta delete some people. I love headset spammers.


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> Oh, and does anyone have any good tips for using Sakura and Itachi? (And I mean using Itachi properly, and not just standing in a corner using fireball jutsu) T.T Stupid spammers.



If you had been a combo master, then you wouldn't have had any trouble fighting with different characters. I'm mediocre with Sakura, and I hardly use Itachi, but you basically have to train your melee and substitution skills. That's the key to fair play and that strategy is compatible with almost every character. Sakura is pretty much a melee character and her jutsu can save you in dire situations, but I use her jutsu as a diversion to confuse my opponent (when up close) and then I send out my support. Her grab has a somewhat short of range, though. Itachi is a good melee guy as well, and his combos are hard to substitute out from (as far as I know, I haven't been able to do so yet). 
The usage of which character also depends on your global strategy, e.g. guerilla, blitzkrieg, endurance, punishment, one man army, ... your personal fighting strategy influences greatly the choice of character.


----------



## Sera (May 24, 2011)

@Daftvirgin Cheers, stranger!


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Speaking of sparring n training 

whose up 4 a session


----------



## Aeiou (May 24, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> I owned this Raijin in 5 player matches and then apparently they disconnected so i set up another player match and the guy returns so i fight him again he ruined his connection and slowed me down while spamming Hidan n Kakuzu
> 
> I also battled this guy who was a pretty good player,it was pretty much a fair matched battle until everytime i had them in the orange and was about to win then they just let lose their inner spammer 2 win
> Thats some annoying crap





Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Speaking of sparring n training
> 
> whose up 4 a session



I want to face you badly. We've been waiting so long, but I got another test to study for today 



Bushido Brown said:


> i said i had it for 3 months and just really start playing. Before now i played it twice in those three months and that was no more than an hour at a time. I was only up to Gaara vs Deidara



Haha, no worries dude, I was kidding  If you want any tips you can ask us


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2011)

You guys should add me! 

I like to use Neji and Rock Lee.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to face you badly. We've been waiting so long, but I got another test to study for today



I kno right eveytime we r about 2 battle we get interrupted


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

He's stalling. I believe he is scared of you're wrath.


----------



## Aeiou (May 24, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> I kno right eveytime we r about 2 battle we get interrupted



I know... fate is trying to withhold our almighty clash 



NeoKurama said:


> He's stalling. I believe he is scared of you're wrath.



Wrath? All wrath is nothing but child's play in the presence of Aeion 

Plus.. is that why you haven't faced me in so long?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I know... fate is trying to withhold our almighty clash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh no worries 
our battle shall happen 
until then *goes 2 play Sonic the hedgehog* 
but i will prepare 4 our eventual clash 

btw i fought a Deidara spammer who messaged me calling me a noob
so if anyone remembers that episode of Beavis and Butthead where they sold candy u'll guess my reply 

Seriously though i messaged back

U JUST MADE A HUGE MISTAKE MR.CANDY ASS I HOPE U KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT HAND TO HAND COMBAT!!!

He laughed and picked pain,kakuzu n itachi 
i chose Naruto n team jinchuriki and proceeded 2 kick his ass sadly they rage quit on me and called me a noob again lol poor noobs they think they r tough


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

I was moving! And you knew!


----------



## Aeiou (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I was moving! And you knew!



Were you...?
















































Were you?


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

I'm on to take on all challenges ^-^ send a request once ready

I love fighting people better than me 

also my win/lose online is 160W 42L


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

^^ I sent you a request. Did you decline me?


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ I sent you a request. Did you decline me?



I don't see it let me add you


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Ok. PSN in sig.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

B back in a few hours im up 4 some challenges then


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> B back in a few hours im up 4 some challenges then



Okai mind battling me when your back.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

GG's, Neko.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> GG's, Neko.



Your extremely good I barely got the wins I got it was a learning experience I need to sub and use my Jutsu wisely.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

True, true.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> True, true.



but how was my combos?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Very, very annoying. I couldn't pull none off, while you finished everyone.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Very, very annoying. I couldn't pull none off, while you finished everyone.



you got allot through I mean my sub skills are bad


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Not the way you were playing a few minutes ago.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not the way you were playing a few minutes ago.



well I was using a puppetmaster.

I also realize UJ doesn't work on me when I combo sometimes remember.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, like with Kakuzu. And not with the puppet user match, the other ones.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah, like with Kakuzu. And not with the puppet user match, the other ones.



Oh yeah Idk guess I got lucky allot


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Not fair.


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

Well you won the majority of the matches


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

At least I have that.


----------



## slickcat (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm would like to play any of you guys though, if u dont mind, PSN is taimoor123, just got a little studying done and i m taking a 30mins break. If anyone is up for a few matches, I d be more than likely to play, but I m not that good so keep expectations low


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

well Im still ready anyone can send a invite to battle.


----------



## SBrown (May 24, 2011)

Anyone wanna play a few matches?



Neko Enzan said:


> sure anyone can add and battle me I wanna get better by playing the best.



Shoot me a invite!



RedHabanero said:


> I know, I really need to go on free battle and practice subbing and my timing more. =\



Thats how me and my friends got better at it too. We just played some free battles and stood in one spot. One person threw shuriken and the other had to sub out of each one. By the time we were done with that training we could practically sub out of anything at will. Hopefully that will work for you too. 




RedHabanero said:


> Oh, and does anyone have any good tips for using Sakura and Itachi? (And I mean using Itachi properly, and not just standing in a corner using fireball jutsu) T.T Stupid spammers.



With Sakura, like any other character, its all about proper use of support. Personally, I use Tsunade as a attack support. A few tricks with Sakura are:

If someone attacks you and you substiste behind them, you can immeditely do your tilt attck which is pretty hard for the oppenent to sub out of (unless they are pretty good).
If you jump in the air and use her ninjutsu its pretty quick and alot of people online have a hard time dodging it at close distances.
Similar to the previous tip, you can also jump in the air and call tsunade as a support. Also like the previous tip, she is fast and hard to avoid when you call her like that, and if the attack lands, you can either time it just right and land an Ultimate Jutsu as they are falling or you can just hit em with your ninjutsu to tag on extra damage.
And finally, you can chakara dash at someone and if you run into them and they arent blocking  and dont sub, you can immediately throw an explosive tag at them. And if you have a attack support type, your opponent will get knocked back towards you. And from there you can time it so that you land your Ultimate Jutsu (I have yet to master that timing) or you can time it so that you can land your team ultimate attack.

As for Itachi.... I dont like using him much, but I know that if you catch your opponent off guard, you can chakara dash into him and immediately do your ultimate. Also, I've seen some people use Tsunade as support and they will jump into the air with Itachi, call Tsunade support then shoot a fire ball with Itachi for a quick combo. (it requires practice with the timings though). And I have also saw 'NeoKurama' do a kewl trick with his melee combo, but i dunno how he did it, or if it was just by accident.. all i know is that it was epic. lol



slickcat said:


> Hmmm would like to play any of you guys though, if u dont mind, PSN is taimoor123, just got a little studying done and i m taking a 30mins break. If anyone is up for a few matches, I d be more than likely to play, but I m not that good so keep expectations low



I'm down I sent you friend request just lemme know when you wanna play.


----------



## Butcher (May 24, 2011)

I'll probably play a match at 10 or something if my brother does not get on the PS3.

I took a a break from some of my games for a while, and came back better than I was before. I don't know if that is the same case with UNS 2 yet.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 24, 2011)

Storm 2 = Boss.

P.S. Kiba is the best support against Orochimaru...lol.


----------



## slickcat (May 24, 2011)

thnx for the match neko, was fun, its been a long time since i could enjoy melee, this is how the game should be played. cool matches


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

slickcat said:


> thnx for the match neko, was fun, its been a long time since i could enjoy melee, this is how the game should be played. cool matches



Thx Melee is the real fun I feel so grateful to meet real players


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Kiba is just gar.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

I'm up 4 a match in a few minutes 
PSN:Echothehedgehog


----------



## Narancia (May 24, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> I'm up 4 a match in a few minutes
> PSN:Echothehedgehog



seeing as SBrown hasn't sent a invite lets battle


----------



## SBrown (May 24, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> seeing as SBrown hasn't sent a invite lets battle



My bad. I was in another room away from my PS3. =/ Maybe later?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 24, 2011)

U Did good Neko 
u held ur own against deidara,i use him as a test lol 
but u fought great against my best teams lol


----------



## SBrown (May 25, 2011)

GGs Neko. Nice Melee!


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Thx everyone whenever anyone needs a match send a friend request but I think I need rest for now


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Thx everyone whenever anyone needs a match send a friend request but I think I need rest for now



Hey Neko next time u battle me use 2 supports instead of 1
i find it more challenging and gives me an extra reason 2 fight harder


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Hey Neko next time u battle me use 2 supports instead of 1
> i find it more challenging and gives me an extra reason 2 fight harder



okai but I'm gonna try even harder great battles always excite me like an anime character


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> okai but I'm gonna try even harder great battles always excite me like an anime character



 Welcome 2 the life of a sayian or in my case a hedgehog XD anyway....


----------



## Psysalis (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Liverbird (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know, are the upcoming Naruto games going to be for x360 too ?


----------



## Blatman (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys just returning to this game only need one more trophy(obtain all titles) so I'm up always using different characters, if anyone want a couple of rounds or some fighting tips(since I play as everyone) then let me know. Only psn though


----------



## GohanKun (May 25, 2011)

Getting back into this game, and don't really have NUNS 2 players.
So if anyone wants to play, add my PSN: GohanKun.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

People are still crazy in this game.


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Hey guys just returning to this game only need one more trophy(obtain all titles) so I'm up always using different characters, if anyone want a couple of rounds or some fighting tips(since I play as everyone) then let me know. Only psn though



 have all the trophies and if you wanna battle add me later I'm off


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2011)

Neo dude, you change your set way too often lol
I liked your Killer Bee set


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Lol, I know.  
Not as much as Keeyllon, & Greed.


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Hey people I'm bored anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Hey people I'm bored anyone wanna battle?



Yeah,my PSN is sabu935. Don't blame me if I suck,because I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Neo dude, you change your set way too often lol
> I liked your Killer Bee set



Killerbee? Guess I missed that 3-minute set as well


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

Anyone up for a round right now? I'm free.. momentarily 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Yeah,my PSN is sabu935. Don't blame me if I suck,because I haven't played in a while.



I'm trying to add you but are you offline?


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

Sorry, computer/PS3 in different rooms, I added you


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I'm trying to add you but are you offline?


Sorry.....I had to go to the store with my family. You can add me as a friend though .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sorry, *computer/PS3 in different rooms*, I added you



You're small time.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sorry, computer/PS3 in different rooms, I added you


Added you. 

I wonder if you can live up to your reputation.


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

I'mma little rusty... but let's see


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

After battling Aeion I realised how much I suck and need more practice


----------



## Dim Mak (May 25, 2011)

Hmpf. I guess he really does live up to his reputation. 

Got my ass handed, several times.


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Hmpf. I guess he really does live up to his reputation.
> 
> Got my ass handed, several times.



yeah he's amazing 

I only won once with juugo


----------



## Dim Mak (May 25, 2011)

I didn't even win once...


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I didn't even win once...



no worries wanna practice with me ^-^


----------



## Dim Mak (May 25, 2011)

Sure, send me an invite.


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> After battling Aeion I realised how much I suck and need more practice





Dim Mak said:


> Hmpf. I guess he really does live up to his reputation.
> 
> Got my ass handed, several times.



Pfft, oh you guys 

You all did well though. That was a good warm up for me


----------



## SBrown (May 25, 2011)

If anyone wants to play a few matches, send me an invite. Till then, I'll be online playin random pplz.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

Hmph another time Aeion


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

I will get better anyone send a invite I'm fired up


----------



## Aeiou (May 25, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Hmph another time Aeion



Lol I love how you say that like we got interrupted , I had like, 50 matches with you 

Good fight though


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 25, 2011)

@Neko

Just sent you an invite. You available? Haven't played this in like 2 weeks, so what do you say?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol I love how you say that like we got interrupted , I had like, 50 matches with you
> 
> Good fight though



I got thrown off but i after u left i got my revenge


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 25, 2011)

GGs SBrown. Starting to get the feeling of this again lol


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

It's them eyes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Pfft, oh you guys
> 
> You all did well though. That was a good warm up for me


You up for a match Aeion ?
I'm a little rusty,but we'll see .


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

no one ever sent me a invite?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2011)

I can go now Neko,if you want. One match though,cause I gotta get to bed. Invite me.


----------



## Butcher (May 25, 2011)

Damn Neko, you kicked my brother's ass.

I'll have to also fight you tomorrow.


----------



## Narancia (May 25, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Damn Neko, you kicked my brother's ass.
> 
> I'll have to also fight you tomorrow.



Your brother is a good fighter it was a pleasure to play him as will it be to play you ^-^


----------



## Butcher (May 25, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Your brother is a good fighter it was a pleasure to play him as will it be to play you ^-^


My PSN is goku100107, so FR me.


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

Butcher said:


> My PSN is goku100107, so FR me.



I did a while ago


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I did a while ago



Neko want to fight me? >=D


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

^^ Anymore news on Anonymous?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ Anymore news on Anonymous?



Naw brah


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Btw Neo what's Neko's mains and BP if you faced him?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yes!!!!!!!



What is it?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Noctis gonna pwn lol hes tough


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

Tough...? Really  I'll be the judge of that


----------



## Sera (May 26, 2011)

How many times do you have to use a character to get them up in your top three most played on your online profile?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tough...? Really  I'll be the judge of that



Aeion you want to try and kick my ass? 


6.3 mill Hero with around 1700 wins and 600 losses

I play online more than I should


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

^^ Sorry about last night. I got too sleepy.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> How many times do you have to use a character to get them up in your top three most played on your online profile?



Not sure how many but it has 2 b alot


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Hey Noctis or Aeion lets fight again soon in a mood 2 battle tough opponents


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Cant Im at work atm =/

Damit Neo I was hyped up last night >


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cant Im at work atm =/
> 
> Damit Neo I was hyped up last night >



ok maybe later


----------



## SBrown (May 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> GGs SBrown. Starting to get the feeling of this again lol



Haha. You too Mystic! Epic matches.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Cant Im at work atm =/
> 
> Damit Neo I was hyped up last night >



Sorry for the letdown.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

But I do want to face Neko, you still haven't answered my question >.<
Whats his BP and his main?


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Me, answering you're question.

I forgot.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But I do want to face Neko, you still haven't answered my question >.<
> Whats his BP and his main?



i 4got lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Damn Guess I'll find out soon enough >=)


----------



## SBrown (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damn Guess I'll find out soon enough >=)



His BP is 374875 but I dunno if he plays a lot of ranked matches or not. And main is Juego I believe. 

Any one up for some matches? Send me an invite. PSN: SBrown.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

SBrown said:


> His BP is 374875 but I dunno if he plays a lot of ranked matches or not. And main is Juego I believe.
> 
> Any one up for some matches? Send me an invite. PSN: SBrown.



Lulz then I find him worthy of fighting >=D


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lulz then I find him worthy of fighting >=D



My main is Lars and ranked matches bore me easily I want challenges


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Ranks are a Pein in the ass.


----------



## SBrown (May 26, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> My main is Lars and ranked matches bore me easily I want challenges



Well that was gonna be my second guess 



NeoKurama said:


> Ranks are a Pein in the ass.



Agreed. I stopped playing those last year.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

I see nobody seen what I did there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Well I figured out how to beat Puppet users >=D

Hinata is a perfect solution to the problem with the right supports


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

And they are?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Ino/Choiji >=D


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for that tip, friend.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

The only Puppet users Ive lost to are the people who use that damn Tilt attack with Sasori repitively




NeoKurama said:


> Thank you for that tip, friend.


You also gotta use the tactic I figured out to use, its pretty clever too. >=3


----------



## DenzelMasterS (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ino/Choiji >=D



Shikamaru/Lee/Gai can also do an efficient job too if balanced right.


----------



## SBrown (May 26, 2011)

For some reason all the new Storm2 players keep challenging me... I mean.. I don't mind playing them. I dont mind at all. Its just odd, cuz usually I get a even mixture of new and experienced players. But today, has just been weired. 0.o   This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

I'm gonna try to rank up to hokage but I'm open to invites

seriously invite me since I might be busy with stuff


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion you want to try and kick my ass?
> 
> 
> 6.3 mill Hero with around 1700 wins and 600 losses
> ...



So you have a 79% winning rate. I play online when I can, and have 900 wins and 200 loses, 81% win rate 

But please... ratios are too formal. I'd rather see you on the battlefield


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 26, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> How many times do you have to use a character to get them up in your top three most played on your online profile?


Well this is determined by the number of the times you use a character. So if you want a new character in the top 3 you are gonna have to use that character more than those in the top 3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So you have a 79% winning rate. I play online when I can, and have 900 wins and 200 loses, 81% win rate
> 
> But please... ratios are too formal. I'd rather see you on the battlefield



You dare challenge the prince?


I'll be waiting for you 

PSN: OmecronBlazor

Ive got to say Neko is a pretty good Substituter. Next time we fight follow my advice I gave you on your Visitor Wall.


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ive got to say Neko is a pretty good Substituter. Next time we fight follow my advice I gave you on your Visitor Wall.



Uhh thx but subs didn't save me from being stomped lol I'll try what you said then maybe I can win more than 1 time and without the time


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You dare challenge the prince?
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting for you
> ...



You show arrogance in front of the *king?* 

Any time your ready. 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

Hehe I'm excited again

this rookie has fire in his eyes


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You show arrogance in front of the *king?*
> 
> Any time your ready.
> 
> PSN: Skyxen



Come at me brah.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Oh, you two make up already.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Yo im up 4 a match anytime heh *Sonic's Victory pose*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Yo im up 4 a match anytime heh *Sonic's Victory pose*



Sure lets go


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, you two make up already.



I'm still waiting to fight you again, Neo


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

Had to to get off. My connection was getting really retarded.

Good fight, Noctis, but you need to learn to stop running. You ran 95% of all of the battles we had


----------



## Narancia (May 26, 2011)

I'm still on fire but I'll wait til tomorrow for battles I wanna fight the King and Prince


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm still waiting to fight you again, Neo


You ran & got off, when I got on.  


Aeion said:


> Had to to get off. My connection was getting really retarded.
> 
> Good fight, Noctis, but you need to learn to stop running. You ran 95% of all of the battles we had



Yeah, he does that.


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You ran & got off, when I got on.



Damn. When my connection's a bitch, you log on 

Neo is basically my best opponent, so this would've been a good match


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Damn. When my connection's a bitch, you log on
> 
> Neo is basically my best opponent, so this would've been a good match



Cause I am Kronos.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Come at me brah.


Yeaaah... 

You don't know what you're getting into.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

I'm sure he knows now.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (May 26, 2011)

Heh Aeion we have 2 battle again 

my skill is slowly returning


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

I've gotten rustry from playing Uncharted 2 & other great games.


----------



## Aeiou (May 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I've gotten rustry from playing Uncharted 2 & other great games.



A few clashes with me will polish your skills till they shine


----------



## NeoKurama (May 26, 2011)

Sounds great, master.


----------



## Butcher (May 27, 2011)

I'm up for a match this afternoon when I get out of school.

Aeion,I want to fight you.I've been waiting too long.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 27, 2011)

^^ Damn, y'all still in school?


----------



## Narancia (May 27, 2011)

hmm who's gonna be my sensei?


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I'm up for a match this afternoon when I get out of school.
> 
> Aeion,I want to fight you.I've been waiting too long.



Whenever your ready 

PSN: Skyxen



NeoKurama said:


> ^^ Damn, y'all still in school?



NEO FIGHT ME 



Neko Enzan said:


> hmm who's gonna be my sensei?



I have my own Dojo. All are welcome


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2011)

*How is the online community, still strong*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 27, 2011)

Yea, there is still a lot of people playing.


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2011)

*That's good to hear since I'll be back online in couple days*


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yea, there is still a lot of people playing.



I'm still waiting to face AK47SUKI, I heard he was good


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 27, 2011)

I'm not paying money for Ps3 games. 

Maybe when the new Fuck Psn gets released.


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2011)

I swear you already had UNS2?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 27, 2011)

I do but it's not a legit disk, So that's why i have to wait til the new hack for PSN gets released.


----------



## Narancia (May 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I have my own Dojo. All are welcome



hmm than I shall join soon  

right now I gotta play some SSF4 but later it's on!

I'm a Neko ^_-


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2011)

Anyone up for a match? I'm free for now


----------



## SBrown (May 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anyone up for a match? I'm free for now



You still down for some matches?


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2011)

SBrown said:


> You still down for some matches?



Sorry, couldn't even play yesterday because of my retarded connection. I hate my new router


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 28, 2011)

So do you guys think Ninja Storm 3 will be mentioned this E3?


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

Maybe but not likely

also are there any NUNS2 Clans?


----------



## SBrown (May 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sorry, couldn't even play yesterday because of my retarded connection. I hate my new router



Lol. It's kewl we can try again later tonight. 

(SN: Wired connections FTW! Lol) 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So do you guys think Ninja Storm 3 will be mentioned this E3?



I doubt it. storm 2 is still too new.


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Maybe but not likely
> 
> also are there any NUNS2 Clans?



There is an official thread about clans/tournaments that Kurenai made.. I lost track of it though


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> There is an official thread about clans/tournaments that Kurenai made.. I lost track of it though



I'm lazy do you have the link


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 28, 2011)

Derpy derp.


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

already answered the thread and got no reply


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2011)

Anyone up for a match? I'm free for the hour 

@ Neko

Yeah, Kurenai is busy sometimes, give her time and she'll reply, though.


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

I'm for a few matches


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2011)

Alright, let's just see if my connection agrees with that


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

ok dude I'll be waiting til then


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2011)

Connection acting up... *again* 

And I got to go now.. sorry dude.  I gotta get a new router, cause this is pissing me off now


----------



## Narancia (May 28, 2011)

Np Aeion we'll battle soon


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Connections and router problems every time a match comes up.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2011)

Man I *LOVE* this track. It's played at Sasuke vs. Susano'o battle
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRWR1ReEKco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narancia (May 29, 2011)

I need matches come at me


----------



## Aeiou (May 29, 2011)

I'll face you Neko


----------



## SBrown (May 29, 2011)

Bwahaha! I just got some sweet revenge against someone who used to be much better than me when I first started the game.  Now I'm in a super good mood. ^_^


----------



## Narancia (May 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'll face you Neko



xD thank for the lessons I feel so powerful!


----------



## Aeiou (May 29, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> xD thank for the lessons I feel so powerful!



No problem.  Remember the whole set of tips I gave you. In order to grasp them all properly, you're going to have to play a lot more ranked matches. Deal with all the spammers/time wasters. That way you'll learn how to counter them.

Stick with one main for now until you fully understand the mechanics and basics of the game. Then you can explore and branch into any field you like. If you ever feel you want to warm up/experiment, that's what Free Matches are for. But for now, continuously play Ranked Matches to see how others play and pick up their strategies. That's how I learned 

Any other questions, then message me on my page


----------



## Psysalis (May 29, 2011)

^

Anyone gonna be on the 360 tonight. In the mood for a few matches if anyone's game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

I could do a few I guess.


----------



## Psysalis (May 29, 2011)

You prefer team or singles?

or should I find you


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Team matches.


----------



## Psysalis (May 29, 2011)

Ok about to set create a match . 

GT: PonyS1aystation

Edit: and i wont use sasori lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

HidanUchiha 187


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Invite again. ????


----------



## Aeiou (May 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> *HidanUchiha* 187



Lolol pwn name


----------



## Psysalis (May 29, 2011)

FYI i didnt just quit, I promise . got disconnected


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Join my game.

Edit; nvm joined yours.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lolol pwn name



You jelly?


----------



## SBrown (May 29, 2011)

Anyone wanna play a few rounds?


----------



## Narancia (May 29, 2011)

I still need practice I'll accept invites tomorrow


----------



## Aeiou (May 29, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I still need practice I'll accept invites tomorrow



Good, Neko. Be eager to learn and progress


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 29, 2011)

Good games, I had to go because my breaker was tripping in the other room for some reason.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2011)

Minato (awakening) vs Madara (awakening) is fucking awesome.

Speed blitzin' right and left.


----------



## Aeiou (May 30, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Minato (awakening) vs Madara (awakening) is fucking awesome.
> 
> Speed blitzin' right and left.



Try Madara (awakening) vs Konan (awakening). They gracefully dance & compliment each other  I always love to do that with people who use Konan, which is rare


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 30, 2011)

Anyone up for a match? PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Narancia (May 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Try Madara (awakening) vs Konan (awakening). They gracefully dance & compliment each other  I always love to do that with people who use Konan, which is rare



Sensei I'm almost a Dojin ^-^


----------



## Aeiou (May 30, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Anyone up for a match? PSN is in my sig.



I'm up for a match. PSN: Skyxen



Neko Enzan said:


> Sensei I'm almost a Dojin ^-^



You've been winning a lot of matches then, I suppose?  We can do a bit more training tonight if you'd like


----------



## Narancia (May 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You've been winning a lot of matches then, I supposed?  We can do a bit more training tonight if you'd like



Of course lets continue I fear I'm forgetting lessons


----------



## Butcher (May 30, 2011)

Just played online for the first time since PSN went down.

I got my ass kicked in team matches. I'm a lot better at Single matches.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 30, 2011)

Vacation was great! Now I'm back.


----------



## Aeiou (May 30, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Vacation was great! Now I'm back.



Welcome back.

You got on vacation very often


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 30, 2011)

Vacation is tiring.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

Visited a lake house. Someone drowned, though.


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

Were they ok?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 31, 2011)

People usually die when they die.


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, people die if they are killed


----------



## SBrown (May 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Visited a lake house. Someone drowned, though.



Thats depressing


----------



## Narancia (May 31, 2011)

wow...am I a bad person if I think they shouldn't have gotten in the water?

also I need matches so I can progress anyone


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

I'll face you for a short bit, Neko


----------



## Skywalker (May 31, 2011)

Their using their immortality to their advantage.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit Aeion . You could go easier on Butcher.....you're kicking ass .


----------



## SBrown (May 31, 2011)

Anyone wanna battle?  If not I'll have to resort to playing randoms online. =/


----------



## Butcher (May 31, 2011)

Aeion, you weren't as good as you said you were .

Give me a week and I'll win. Came close with Shikamaru and Neji.

My PSN online typing is butchered due to no keyboard, so I kind of mess up typing on the screen.Also spell only small words.


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Aeion, you weren't as good as you said you were .
> 
> Give me a week and I'll win. Came close with Shikamaru and Neji.



Lol? You didn't win a single battle  Plus I was using complete randoms and I was multitasking the whole time. Good matches though



SBrown said:


> Anyone wanna battle?  If not I'll have to resort to playing randoms online. =/



Sorry SBrown, by the time I finished Neo/Neko I had to go  Our fated match will have to wait


----------



## Butcher (May 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol? You didn't win a single battle  Plus I was using complete randoms and I was multitasking the whole time. Good matches though


Random,you mean you chose characters at random?

What is the fun in that?


----------



## Narancia (May 31, 2011)

Yeah and I had to go but I'll play tomorrow okay


----------



## Psysalis (May 31, 2011)

Would anyone want a few matches later on the 360?


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Random,you mean you chose characters at random?
> 
> What is the fun in that?



To test your abilities


----------



## SBrown (May 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Plus I was using complete randoms



lol I do that too. makes things more interesting imo.



> Sorry SBrown, by the time I finished Neo/Neko I had to go  Our fated match will have to wait



maaaaan So are you telling me that I've battling these suckers online all day waiting to fight you, just so you can bail?!


----------



## Aeiou (May 31, 2011)

SBrown said:


> maaaaan So are you telling me that I've battling these suckers online all day waiting to fight you, just so you can bail?!



I promise next time not even fate will postpone our battle  I'll play thrice as hard to make up for it


----------



## Narancia (May 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I promise next time not even fate will postpone our battle  I'll play thrice as hard to make up for it



o.o that sounds like hell seeing as your a pro

and does anyone like my new set?


----------



## SBrown (May 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I promise next time not even fate will postpone our battle  I'll play thrice as hard to make up for it



Indeed. I'll bring my A-Game and we will have a battle so epic that the gods will duck for cover. So epic that the PS3 will freeze trying to keep up.... EPIC!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Indeed. I'll bring my A-Game and we will have a battle so epic that the gods will duck for cover. So epic that the PS3 will freeze trying to keep up.... EPIC!!



Indeed. Until then 



Neko Enzan said:


> o.o that sounds like hell seeing as your a pro
> 
> and does anyone like my new set?



Nice set bro  Although I've seen the sig somewhere on here before


----------



## Narancia (Jun 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Indeed. Until then
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set bro  Although I've seen the sig somewhere on here before



Today lets Battle 

Damn it now I need a new Sig


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Lars is more overpowered than Minato..
Atleast when i use him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Today lets Battle



Can't, got a lot of tests to study for 



「 Boshi 」 said:


> Lars is more overpowered than Minato..
> Atleast when i use him.



What kind of Minatos have _you_ been facing?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

Newbs probably, or newbie spammers


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Argh, that sig is horrible!


----------



## DanE (Jun 1, 2011)

im back! finally got my internet connection up, is was weird to be without internet for a month


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

I barley survived 2 weeks.


----------



## DanE (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, the t.v doesnt show what you want


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Any xbox users up for some matches today?
Gamertags SpR1tEzER0
add me if you like.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Argh, that sig is horrible!



What about it?  



NeoKurama said:


> I barley survived 2 weeks.



You mean without Network or PSN? 
I haven't touched my PS3 in 2 months, beat that


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What about it?



Just look at em. Itachi being the protective older brother. 



> You mean without Network or PSN?



Both


> I haven't touched my PS3 in 2 months, beat that


I had went through 10 months of not touching a PS3 & watching the same DBZ, Naruto, Bleach dvds over & over. Along with some other movies.


That was horrible. I was so happy, when 12/25/09 came.

My brother tore up my system.


----------



## DanE (Jun 1, 2011)

I just missed online play and internet, although I rented some games like portal 2 and brink that help pass the time


----------



## Narancia (Jun 1, 2011)

I just realized Naked Snake and Sasuke Uchiha are easy as hell to manipulate both were mindraped into killing people they love. lol 

I need matches


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering where you been on PSN.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I was called a spammer for the first time last night lol . They said I tried my ultimate +4 times in a row ( once -_-) and that I spammed my ninjutsu constantly (just no..) I was using Suigetsu . They got beat by combos and finished with the one ultimate lol. 

I lost the first few matches with them an i was a good sport and they were a bit cocky but the second i won i get the message , " Spamming is for cowards JUST so you know."


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Hatemail is always fun to see.


----------



## DanE (Jun 1, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Well I was called a spammer for the first time last night lol . They said I tried my ultimate +4 times in a row ( once -_-) and that I spammed my ninjutsu constantly (just no..) I was using Suigetsu . They got beat by combos and finished with the one ultimate lol.
> 
> I lost the first few matches with them an i was a good sport and they were a bit cocky but the second i won i get the message , "* Spamming is for cowards JUST so you know*."



he was just referring to himself, you need to call him something right?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Both
> 
> I had went through 10 months of not touching a PS3 & watching the same DBZ, Naruto, Bleach dvds over & over. Along with some other movies.
> 
> ...



Okay you beat me, but *What* did your brother do? 



NeoKurama said:


> Hatemail is always fun to see.



yup I once went idle on my system when I was hosting a match. Came back after a couple of hours and got tons of hatemail telling me being a pussy for not accepting their match


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

I want a hate message!! NOW!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I want a hate message!! NOW!




*Spoiler*: __ 



*I HATE YOU!!*






























Good enough?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. 

Call me a, "N00B, spammer, pussy, the whole 10 yards.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

Nah, not gonna do that - probably gonna get negged or banned for that 

but still... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJsM1Tl7_jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

PSN messaging?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a challenge 

Nope, can't touch my PS3 yet, gotta study of exams first, but I can after


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

You people still in school?


----------



## DanE (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in college


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, _I'm sorry I'm not born any sooner_


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

I couldn't handle being in school this long. I been out for 2 weeks, now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yes, _I'm sorry I'm not born any sooner_



One of my most favorite things to tell elders or oldfags


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, naw, I'm still in high school. Becoming a junior this year.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm becoming a senior next year in high school


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360] *


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, we're glad you like it too


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone up for a match? PSN is in my sig. Will be playing random ppl at the moment.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Just ran into a Deidara player. Ain't fought one in a while.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol... people with the same BP and win/lose ratio as me are scared to face me? 

Nabs who only fight those with lower BP are whack... especially at that level


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2011)

Nah they probably know how good you are, Aeion-sama 
You're like Kratos who even kills gods at this game


----------



## Narancia (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm up for matches


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate them "kun's, chan's, san's, & sama's"


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol... people with the same BP and win/lose ratio as me are scared to face me?
> 
> Nabs who only fight those with lower BP are whack... especially at that level



I fight whatever randoms i can find  ,Half the time rank dont mean shit lol . ive fought more skilled beginners than Heros


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 2, 2011)

Them beginners play like hero.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 2, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> I fight whatever randoms i can find  ,Half the time rank dont mean shit lol . ive fought more skilled beginners than Heros





NeoKurama said:


> Them beginners play like hero.



I know right?! My theory is that they were once heroes, but they created a  new PSN so they can either more play online matches without people discriminating against their high rank and leaving, or they make new accounts so they can play though the ranked matches again for a better win/loss ratio... thats just my theory though.. hmmmmmm


----------



## Narancia (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm bored....I need to rank up I'll accept invites later


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hate them "kun's, chan's, san's, & sama's"



I love dem  

Keep em coming, brahs


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone up 4 a match?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome Back is up


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 3, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Welcome Back is up



Mine's messed. I get an error page every 5 seconds and the whole network is lagging  Either so many people are in the shop or PSN has gotten real shitty lately


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 3, 2011)

>implying PSN hasn't always been shitty.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 4, 2011)

^ Heard it was being hacked again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 4, 2011)

Where'd you hear this from?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, found a spammer vs. spammer battle 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo1PTi84zas&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 4, 2011)

Butcher said:


> ^ Heard it was being hacked again.





Aeion said:


> Where'd you hear this from?



PSN is always getting hack, It's such an unofficial online service that it's laughable.


----------



## Sera (Jun 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I want a hate message!! NOW!



Wow, you actually like them? I get them for playing fairly and _winning_. People just can't take it!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 4, 2011)

This and Dead or Alive 4 have spawned so many hate messages for my inbox


----------



## david012 (Jun 4, 2011)

wow i want this game so much i read the comments and ima dying to play this game
hopefully ill get xbox 360 on summer


----------



## Narancia (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm bored I'll take matches in a few hours.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 4, 2011)

david012 said:


> wow i want this game so much i read the comments and ima dying to play this game
> hopefully ill get xbox 360 on summer



Lol, why you stealing my old signatures.


----------



## david012 (Jun 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, why you stealing my old signatures.



actually i have no idea why i saw it on some other forum and i thought it was very very nice so i thought nobody here would have it

ill remove it if u want


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol, Who has it on a different forum? Link?


----------



## david012 (Jun 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Who has it on a different forum? Link?



honestly no idea i was browsing Pain Signatures
on google


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 5, 2011)

Are people online getting worse?


----------



## david012 (Jun 5, 2011)

is this game any good without online?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Are people online getting worse?



Yes...yes they are


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the level of skill online is the same as when the game came out.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 5, 2011)

I had to play the cheap ass role last night against someone who just turtled, grabbed , and spammed (spam depended on who he was using.) It blows when you sometimes have to use the same tactics to beat that shit.

Just give me an up front match


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Just showed me owning Minato using Sakura on super hard to my friends.
They were like  and i was like 


..that was great.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 5, 2011)

david012 said:


> is this game any good without online?



The boss battles are splendid and story mode is fun, but Free Mode will get rather boring, as the computers portray no skill as you continue to advance.



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think the level of skill online is the same as when the game came out.



No.. at the beginning I met a lot of challenging players in the bunch... now I just see really shuddering noobs or heros who are scared to face me when they have equal/higher BP... I'm good but I'm not *that* good 



Psysalis said:


> I had to play the cheap ass role last night against someone who just turtled, grabbed , and spammed (spam depended on who he was using.) It blows when you sometimes have to use the same tactics to beat that shit.
> 
> Just give me an up front match



Thhhiiisssss. Honestly I don't feel bad when I have to use their tactics. Just gives them a taste of their own medicine.

That being said.. I FOUND A CURE FOR PUPPET USERS 

If they choose Chiyo/Kankuro/Sasori... Just choose Sasori with Chiyo/Sai as Balance support. When you get Team Gauge mode... the fun & lagfest will begin...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 5, 2011)

I need a match now


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stayed the same as in there was never a challenge.


----------



## david012 (Jun 5, 2011)

ooooh i cant wait summer vacation so i can go to work and buy myself an xbox with this game!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Stayed the same as in there was never a challenge.



Ahhh, I can't wait to face you 



david012 said:


> ooooh i cant wait summer vacation so i can go to work and buy myself an xbox with this game!



buy a PS3. The graphics are shit on xBox


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Are people online getting worse?



Faced a Shikamaru user using Asuma and Chouji, both ATTACK supports. Did NOTHING but ran around/ away and throwing explosive kunai (his chakra shuriken) and calling out supports. When support drive was activated, it got worse. explosive kunai - Strike Back - explosive kunai - strike Back. This went on till I just let him do what he wanted and died in an epic team ougi. LOL

So yeah, it is getting worse which is why I really don't wanna play much online anymore. LOL


2 days back, I saw a friend of mine (also a Tenten user; converted to loving Tenten as a character due to this game!) perform a Spinning Machete air combo on Sage Naruto IN HIS KYUBBI 6-TAILS FORM!!!! It was REALLY EPIC to watch!!!!!


----------



## SBrown (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone wanna play a few matches?




Red Raptor said:


> Faced a Shikamaru user using Asuma and Chouji, both ATTACK supports. Did NOTHING but ran around/ away and throwing explosive kunai (his chakra shuriken) and calling out supports. When support drive was activated, it got worse. explosive kunai - Strike Back - explosive kunai - strike Back. This went on till I just let him do what he wanted and died in an epic team ougi. LOL
> 
> So yeah, it is getting worse which is why I really don't wanna play much online anymore. LOL
> 
> ...



Yea, with Shikamaru, ya gotta jumpBlock like the whole match (unless you're really talented substitution) other wise he'll charkra dash into and oigi or thor explosive tags.

But I play a decent Tenten imo. We should battle online sometime.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 5, 2011)

How do you do some of the characters Rushing moves (off the top of my head Choji and Sakura come to mind)


----------



## SBrown (Jun 5, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> How do you do some of the characters Rushing moves (off the top of my head Choji and Sakura come to mind)



What do you mean by "rushing moves"?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 5, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> How do you do some of the characters Rushing moves (off the top of my head Choji and Sakura come to mind)



Tilt The Left Analog then Circle


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 5, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> How do you do some of the characters Rushing moves (off the top of my head Choji and Sakura come to mind)



It's a tilt move. Flick the left analog stick quickly then press O. Timing is key



Red Raptor said:


> 2 days back, I saw a friend of mine (also a Tenten user; converted to loving Tenten as a character due to this game!) perform a Spinning Machete air combo on Sage Naruto IN HIS KYUBBI 6-TAILS FORM!!!! It was REALLY EPIC to watch!!!!!



I'd like to see that


----------



## Fido (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to play this game so bad. PS3 or XBox360?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 6, 2011)

PS3. Better graphics. Smoother gameplay. Best results.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 6, 2011)

Shady online.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

Another first:

One of Tenten's explosive kunai actually did a flying twist in the air after Lars substituted out of it in the air and blew him up... OMFG EPIC

And I realised how amazing the SHADOWS of the characters are. As Tenten is flipping her scroll and twisting her body about as she does so, I suddenly notice her shadow... It's just very amazing to watch. The graphics department did an incredible job IMHO


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenten is a pretty cool guy, eH's really strong and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 6, 2011)

Tenten is the most miscellaneous character.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 6, 2011)

Fido said:


> I want to play this game so bad. PS3 or XBox360?



Not gonna argue about technical stuff, cause I don't know shit about it, and besides, I think both consoles are technically equal. But it depends on what genre games you like. I f you like RPGs and fighting games, then I would recommend the PS3. The PS3 is also much more supported by Japanese game developers (so you also get Japanese games and RPGs, which I think some are really unique like Valkyria Chronicles) . 

On the other hand, the xBox 360 is American, and has typical American FPS, TPS, racing games and mostly arcade style fighters (such as the Marvel vs. Capcom series). 

There are of course many exclusives for both consoles, but I think there's more variety among the PS3 exclusives (Heavy Rain, God of War 3, Little Big Planet, Uncharted,...) compared to the xBox 360's exclusives (Gears of war, Halo,...?)

Yet, this is slightly a subjective opinion, because I own a PS3 myself, and I don't really know what the xBox 360's game catalogue has to offer. It's ultimately up to you to decide.


----------



## Sera (Jun 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Tenten is a pretty cool guy, eH's really strong and doesn't afraid of anything.



Uhm, _she's_ pretty cool! ^_^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 6, 2011)

*2011 E3 Ninja Storm 3.*

Holy Shit! Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 anyone?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit! Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 anyone?



Fuck you AK47SUKI


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 6, 2011)

Popped back on this game for a bit while I was on the PS3. Didn't take long to remember the controls. I still suck online though. Had a pretty close fight with someone playing as Lee though.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit! Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 anyone?



How did I know


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, so after a long, long wait - I finally purchased a PS3, and this game. The game itself is actually much funner than I thought it would be, and having two supports isn't as chaotic as it looked in videos. I've had the opportunity to play online, and I think I can definitely see some of the problems when concerning the game engine itself, and for a lot of characters I don't feel that doing combos is safe. Really, it just depends on what position my character places themselves before I stop the combo. For an example, when doing one of Hinata's combos (the one where you press down) she will usually be in a position really high in the air once the opponent KnJ's. I use normal Naruto, and I have yet to see a combo that does something similar during the middle of it. I know that from playing last night that, SM Naruto has a combo where at the end of it he flips backwards quite considerably at the end of it, and it saved me from either a Ougi or Shinra Tensei (Pain support).

Anyways, online wasn't that bad for me. The one and only ranked match I had was with a Shikamaru player who continuously kept catching me in a combo where they would throw his chakra projectile > attack assist > chakra projectle > attack assist > and repeat. Not sure if this is considered cheap but, I felt that it was just bad play on my part.

So, hey, my PSN is Valakrie_2041, so if anyone wants to play, just say so or PM me! I don't spam or anything like that, however, I do really like using Naruto's Fuuma (My favorite) so if you hate that, you might considered it spam. Also, I don't do ougi's to the back (Only the occasional Rasengan or Odama Rasengan), but be warned as if I see you do it (Ougi to the back), I will too.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2011)

In my opinion you might as well have waited till the launch of the Wii2. It's planned for release end 2011 - begin 2012 and Nintendo claims that the Wii2 will be more powerful than the PS3 or the 360. Sony and Microsoft must somehow catch up to the Wii2. Either way, the seventh generation era is already becoming outdated and it's kinda late to purchase a PS3 now, but I guess it's better late than never, right?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Add me if you like, PSN same as my username, but I can only accept you after exams, though. 

Grr... freaking exams


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 7, 2011)

Ain't played in a while. Anybody got any hate messages?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit! Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 anyone?


             .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 7, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Alright, so after a long, long wait - I finally purchased a PS3, and this game. The game itself is actually much funner than I thought it would be, and having two supports isn't as chaotic as it looked in videos. I've had the opportunity to play online, and I think I can definitely see some of the problems when concerning the game engine itself, and for a lot of characters I don't feel that doing combos is safe. Really, it just depends on what position my character places themselves before I stop the combo. For an example, when doing one of Hinata's combos (the one where you press down) she will usually be in a position really high in the air once the opponent KnJ's. I use normal Naruto, and I have yet to see a combo that does something similar during the middle of it. I know that from playing last night that, SM Naruto has a combo where at the end of it he flips backwards quite considerably at the end of it, and it saved me from either a Ougi or Shinra Tensei (Pain support).
> 
> Anyways, online wasn't that bad for me. The one and only ranked match I had was with a Shikamaru player who continuously kept catching me in a combo where they would throw his chakra projectile > attack assist > chakra projectle > attack assist > and repeat. Not sure if this is considered cheap but, I felt that it was just bad play on my part.
> 
> So, hey, my PSN is Valakrie_2041, so if anyone wants to play, just say so or PM me! I don't spam or anything like that, however, I do really like using Naruto's Fuuma (My favorite) so if you hate that, you might considered it spam. Also, I don't do ougi's to the back (Only the occasional Rasengan or Odama Rasengan), but be warned as if I see you do it (Ougi to the back), I will too.



Mind adding me my name is the same as on here


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> In my opinion you might as well have waited till the launch of the Wii2. It's planned for release end 2011 - begin 2012 and Nintendo claims that the Wii2 will be more powerful than the PS3 or the 360. Sony and Microsoft must somehow catch up to the Wii2. Either way, the seventh generation era is already becoming outdated and it's kinda late to purchase a PS3 now, but I guess it's better late than never, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? It seemed to me like some of the best games were just about to be released. On my list I have Armored Core 5, Zone of the Enders HD Collection, Ico/Shadow of the Colossus HD collection, FFXIII Versus, Tekken Tag Tournament 2, Virtua Fighter 5FS (Possibly), Soul Calibur V, and my list isn't even complete since there are older games I have yet to get. But then again, I've never been into any of Nintendo's releases, so there is a lot of bias there heh heh .

Alright, I'll add your PSN! The same for you too, Neko Enzan!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 8, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Really? It seemed to me like some of the best games were just about to be released. On my list I have Armored Core 5, Zone of the Enders HD Collection, Ico/Shadow of the Colossus HD collection, *FFXIII Versus*, Tekken Tag Tournament 2, Virtua Fighter 5FS (Possibly), Soul Calibur V, and my list isn't even complete since there are older games I have yet to get. But then again, I've never been into any of Nintendo's releases, so there is a lot of bias there heh heh .
> 
> Alright, I'll add your PSN! The same for you too, Neko Enzan!



Everybody wants a piece of the Prince


----------



## Alicia (Jun 8, 2011)

*IF* he's ever going to appear. Everyone's been waiting too long for this game, Noctis.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *IF* he's ever going to appear. Everyone's been waiting too long for this game, Noctis.



Don't underestimate the director, hes perfecting every aspect in the game and taking his time doing so.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 8, 2011)

The Prince.......

Zack Fair is The Undisputed King
Cloud Strife is the Copy Prince a mere half version of the King

humph I'd like to see noctis try for the crown in Dissida versus them.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 8, 2011)

It really sucks that Killer Bee's combos are so easy to knj out of : / . Its rare that I get to finish one unless they are damn near out of chakra


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 8, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> The Prince.......
> 
> Zack Fair is The Undisputed King
> Cloud Strife is the Copy Prince a mere half version of the King
> ...



Noctis can't get touched. Zack and Cloud could easily get neck snapped by his legs


----------



## Narancia (Jun 8, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis can't get touched. Zack and Cloud could easily get neck snapped by his legs



hmm inhuman power and bullet time speed plus clouds Omislash which was copied for noctis' defense.wow Zack would pinky kill noctis and cloud would rape him literally.

also I'm bored in NSUNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 8, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> It really sucks that Killer Bee's combos are so easy to knj out of : / . Its rare that I get to finish one unless they are damn near out of chakra



He is one of the characters I want to main the most, but I'm unable to because he takes too much effort I'm willing to invest into countering his flaws


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 9, 2011)

Flaws? what flaws? I main him all the time and I only have problems with jutsu Spamers or people trying to play keepaway


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 9, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Flaws? what flaws? I main him all the time and I only have problems with jutsu Spamers or people trying to play keepaway



Then you aren't facing the experienced people. Killerbee has so many flaws that fighting people below you is going to cause some difficulty.

He's slow, his jutsu has great delay, his ougi has massive delay, his grabs are a bit slow. His awakening leaves him wide open in so many ways it's funny.

The only good thing Killerbee has is his tilt move.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

NUNS3 may be quite a fair bit away, but based on Storm 2 graphics and gameplay, what would you like retained and/ or changed for your top character(s) that you use/ main? Let's imagine that each character has up two normal jutsus and two ougis. I'll start with my main here first.

TENTEN

Changes: 
- due to the potential of her no longer using the gigantic scroll on her back, I hope her speed is increased (perhaps back to her Storm 1 speed). Her chakra dash is surprisingly covering a much shorter distance than the other characters so I hope that will change too
- awakening mode: instead of just increased strength and speed, she should wield the Bashosen
- chakra shuriken: Kibaku Kunai or more chakra Shurikens than others, especially if she remains a ranged character
- add two more mel?e combo and reduce her range combo by two. Her current ^ square button and ? (down) square combo should be removed to make way for two longer ground-based mel?e combo (seeing her with more mel?e weapons then). Perhaps her </> square combo can end with even more Kibaku Kunai, although the current five already does great damage 
- grab: CHAINS please!!! Tenten should chain the opponent from her scrolls and send a few Kibaku kunai to send him flying back
- make her current tilt staff combo easier to hit and connect
- change her ougi to something with more devastating weapon attacks. Her current ougi is ok but not very eye- catching on its own. Her second Jutsu should be her Bashosen but with Tenten, it's possible to have a more varied kind of weapon mel?e ougi and let the Bashosen remain her awakening mode tool

maintain:
- her current 5 blasting sphere Jutsu. It's one of the most useful jutsus in the whole game and keeps the opponent and his supports at bay. It's so cool to see all three characters being blasted into the air one after another and sometimes the opponent bounces up and down from sphere to sphere. As a support character, this Jutsu makes her one of the best close range supports as well
- her spinning machete air combo. It's great to see this move performed by Tenten and is quick to combo into 
- as mentioned above, more mel?e combos should be added but her neutral, </> and air square combo should remain. The fuma shurikens and kibaku kunai are great tools with strike back properties. If you use her you will know how great these moves are!
- her current sole ground melee combo can remain because it's quick and has Strike Back properties
---------------

What about you guys?


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

Neji should have his Air Palm tilt move as his Jutsu..
The Rotation is waaaaay too overused and boring.
Deidara should not be as OP as now
and Butterfly mode for Choji's awakening.....
*alternative outfits for everyone; the current war outfits etc.*


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 10, 2011)

Since Red Raptor Covered Tenten, and yes that'd be awesome for her, I'll go with Ino

INO
They need to stop focusing on flowers and more on her mind powers and taijutsu.
Her combos and jutsu need to focus more on parylizing the enemy with her mind just and  then use her taijutsu skills.
Her ultimate justsu needs to focus on her Mind Switch Jutsu, and the activation for it can be curved in two way since she can do that now. It can then include bombs with her escaping the enemy's mind at the last second.

HINATA
Her jutsu should be like: She strikes the enemy in the chest and they are launched by the force of her strike far way. They need to stop using the 64 palms gaurd thing.
Her speed and agility should also increased be part of her moves.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it's time for UNS3 now.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 10, 2011)

They should bring Lars to NUNS3 

Allow a Devil Transformation in his awakening like his brother Kazuya.

other then that and a awakening ougi I'm cool


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else think that Temari is one of the hardest opponents? She attacks at long range, and unlike the other characters she doesn't give you room to breath, bitch attacks continuously.

And of course, she always takes a big distance from you, so you have to keep chasing her. Minato is the only one I can use to fight her and win with ease.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 10, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Does anyone else think that Temari is one of the hardest opponents? She attacks at long range, and unlike the other characters she doesn't give you room to breath, bitch attacks continuously.
> 
> And of course, she always takes a big distance from you, so you have to keep chasing her. Minato is the only one I can use to fight her and win with ease.



Nah, as diverse as Temari is, she has her flaws (all of these type of characters do). Her long-range moves are kind of slow, so can counter it to prevent her combo from beginning. Her awakening is slow as hell as well, the only time you'd need to worry about this is attack support, and  even then, if they don't have amazing timing, they'd have trouble

But I will admit, Temari's tilt is deadly. A dash + tilt would get you every time. And her awakening is frightening


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

I just played this game on the PS3 over at a friend's house and I loved it 

Which raises the questions for me:
Are there any differences between the xbox 360 and the PS3 versions?
Which version is considered the best (PS3 or Xbox 360), if any? (and if so, why?)

Also, who are the top tier characters?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 10, 2011)

@Scizor. my top tiers on NUNS2 would have to be Minato, Itachi,Jiraiya,Pain,Akatsuki Sasuke, and SageMode Naruto. i have it on ps3.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> @Scizor. my top tiers on NUNS2 would have to be Minato, Itachi,Jiraiya,Pain,Akatsuki Sasuke, and SageMode Naruto. i have it on ps3.



Tier placements aren't a matter of opinion, though


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just played this game on the PS3 over at a friend's house and I loved it
> 
> Which raises the questions for me:
> Are there any differences between the xbox 360 and the PS3 versions?
> ...


I would say get it on PS3. There are only like 2 people who come here who have it on 360 the rest is basically on PS3. If you want challenges then get it on PS3 as you can fight all the people from here. You'll find playing Player matches with friends more fun than Ranked with random people.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I would say get it on PS3. There are only like 2 people who come here who have it on 360 the rest is basically on PS3. If you want challenges then get it on PS3 as you can fight all the people from here. You'll find playing Player matches with friends more fun than Ranked with random people.



Very good point.

It seems fate wants me to buy a PS3 after all.. 
/indecisiveness


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Very good point.
> 
> It seems fate wants me to buy a PS3 after all..
> /indecisiveness





Daftvirgin said:


> Not gonna argue about technical stuff, cause I don't know shit about it, and besides, I think both consoles are technically equal. But it depends on what genre games you like. I f you like RPGs and fighting games, then I would recommend the PS3. The PS3 is also much more supported by Japanese game developers (so you also get Japanese games and RPGs, which I think some are really unique like Valkyria Chronicles) .
> 
> On the other hand, the xBox 360 is American, and has typical American FPS, TPS, racing games and mostly arcade style fighters (such as the Marvel vs. Capcom series).
> 
> ...



My advice to you 

But also this: 


Daftvirgin said:


> In my opinion you might as well have waited till the launch of the Wii2. It's planned for release end 2011 - begin 2012 and Nintendo claims that the Wii2 will be more powerful than the PS3 or the 360. Sony and Microsoft must somehow catch up to the Wii2. Either way, the seventh generation era is already becoming outdated and it's kinda late to purchase a PS3 now, but I guess it's better late than never, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> My advice to you



Thanks again. 

It really seems the PS3 fits me prefectly while the xbox 360 doesnt really fit me at all; I dont like any of the xbox 360 exclusives and most games that I like, which are for both consoles, are said to be better on the PS3..

Plus there'll be games I really like that'll be released in the (near) future for the PS3 (and which are, most likely, PS3 exclusives.)


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> INO
> They need to stop focusing on flowers and more on her mind powers and taijutsu.
> Her combos and jutsu need to focus more on parylizing the enemy with her mind just and  then use her taijutsu skills.
> Her ultimate justsu needs to focus on her Mind Switch Jutsu, and the activation for it can be curved in two way since she can do that now. It can then include bombs with her escaping the enemy's mind at the last second.
> ...



Good points! Although Hinata's Jutsu is useful to me as a player who loves her as a support, I think the palm strike move is cool too! Hopefully we'll have more than one Jutsu to pick from this time.

NEJI

His combos are impressive to look at enough, but something's ... Lacking. He doesn't feel as powerful as he could be (or perhaps I was spoilt by Storm 1). I'd like his grab to have more range, although the cinematics are good. Also, I think his Kaiten could be more powerful. Currently he just feels less powerful than Hinata although I do enjoy using him in the game. He's surprisingly another character whose speed needs to be improved as well. It's weird that both he and Tenten seem to be slower than others like Ino and Hinata, when they are from the fastest team among the rookies, and the stats show that Tenten is the fastest kunoichi but still the slowest in team Gai.

TEMARI

I agree with the earlier posts that Temari, while being a tough opponent to beat sometimes, could do with some tweaks as well. Her tilt move should be retained but her Blade Dance Jutsu is really lacking in power in this game. I've seen awesome moves from Temari in the UN series and feel that CC2 can make some more effort in enhancing her moveset. Hopefully the war arc will see some more cool moves and allow the developers to add them into the game (like for all the other neglected characters as well please!)

JIRAIYA

I don't use him much but he's really too slow in this game. His moves are too easy to KNJ out of, and the start-up to his Rasengan Jutsu is too slow and predictable compared to spammers like Minato and Sage Naruto. Really unfair in that aspect. And I think Jiraiya has so much more than just Rasengan moves in his reportoire so the developers should focus on other moves more.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone think The Next Naruto Game will be a crossover since everyone is making a crossover now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope.jpg     

if so, I hope it keeps the Ultimate Ninja storm fighting system


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Tier placements aren't a matter of opinion, though



There are no top tier class unless you want to involve awakening, and just playing top tier characters is a bad road to follow...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2011)

The sage of six paths of UNS2 has spoken


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> There are no top tier class unless you want to involve awakening, and just playing top tier characters is a bad road to follow...



Is it that balanced, or..?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2011)

Well what he means is that there is no top tier cause the game is pretty much balanced. Every character can beat any other character, it just depends on your skillz 

The "top tier" are just characters that are most frequently used by spammers cause they found a way to abuse those characters.


----------



## DanE (Jun 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well what he means is that there is no top tier cause the game is pretty much balanced. Every character can beat any other character, it just depends on your skillz
> 
> The "top tier" are just characters that are most frequently used by spammers cause they found a way to abuse those characters.



I have to disagree with you on that Daft, some character's animation from jutsus takes longer to finish so it leaves a lot of sweet spots 

So Low Tier Characters are: Orochimaru, Choji and That girl with red hair so these characters are in a disadvantage.  Everything else is quite alright.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

I see. Thanks for the feedback, guys.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I have to disagree with you on that Daft, some character's animation from jutsus takes longer to finish so it leaves a lot of sweet spots
> 
> So Low Tier Characters are: Orochimaru, Choji and That girl with red hair so these characters are in a disadvantage.  Everything else is quite alright.



This, to a certain degree. There are low tier characters, but generally no high tier characters. If you can master those low tier characters and consecutively win a lot of matches constantly against skilled people in Ranked Matches, you have officially mastered the game 

And as I said earlier, just playing top tier characters is a really pathetic thing to do/aim for.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This, to a certain degree. There are low tier characters, but generally no high tier characters. If you can master those low tier characters and consecutively win a lot of matches constantly against skilled people in Ranked Matches, you have officially mastered the game
> 
> And as I said earlier, just playing top tier characters is a really pathetic thing to do/aim for.



I dissagree, as playing to win is obviously generally accepted in higher levels of play.

I do understand where you're coming from, though. =)


----------



## DanE (Jun 11, 2011)

Well most high level.....well some high level players do like to play fair and to win, Sage Naruto is basically the noobtubing of UNS2.  High level players understand what overpowered characters are and they tend to avoid them to make the game balanced.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree, as playing to win is obviously generally accepted in higher levels of play.
> 
> I do understand where you're coming from, though. =)



Well, seeing as I've had the game for a year, played every style of play there is possible, and am generally one of the best on this forum that I've witnessed, I know what I'm saying when I say going for high tier is a stupid thing to do.

High tier chars are so overused that each and every strategy can be avoided and countered that it's just a foolish move to choose them if you're not highly skilled. I defeat so many Minatos with Karin or Choji that it's even pathetic to watch.

When people see me use Tobi they think they have an easy match, because he's a hard char to manage. And when I destroy them in battle I can see them struggling to do something when they see they're in their orange bar and I'm still in my green.

Choose characters people aren't familiar with, and they won't know how to react or respond to your strategies.

But who am I to tell you how to play.. go ahead and choose your common characters, you'll learn soon enough the brutality of Ranked Matches..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 11, 2011)

> Well, seeing as I've had the game for a year


Unless you live in England, I've had this game longer then all of you.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well, seeing as I've had the game for a year, played every style of play there is possible, and am generally one of the best on this forum that I've witnessed, I know what I'm saying when I say going for high tier is a stupid thing to do.
> 
> High tier chars are so overused that each and every strategy can be avoided and countered that it's just a foolish move to choose them if you're not highly skilled. I defeat so many Minatos with Karin or Choji that it's even pathetic to watch.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I know this game better than you do; heck, I dont even have the game yet.

What I'm saying is, that using the best characters (read: the characters that have the highest probability of netting you a win) is generally accepted.

But, as the 'overused' characters are easily countered due to beeing overused, then the characters used to counter said characters will have a higher probability of actually beeing higher on the tier list; tier lists are based off of (tournament) results, too.

Again, I'm not implying anything negative about your knowledge about this game. I was just curious about the official tier placements of the characters. (But there doesn't seem to be such a list atm)


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Unless you live in England, I've had this game longer then all of you.



Well, I got it the day it was released in North America... (October), but you get the point 



Scizor said:


> I'm not saying I know this game better than you do; heck, I dont even have the game yet.
> 
> What I'm saying is, that using the best characters (read: the characters that have the highest probability of netting you a win) is generally accepted.
> 
> ...



Lol I understand what you're saying, but the character used to defeat the overused character is usually a low-tier character. This comes back to my point of being able to master these characters with a lot of wins against high player characters. People try to use them and fail miserably, but this isn't always the case.

For example, Deidara. He used to be a "high-tier" char as you're saying, but you will never see him being used anymore. That's because everyone figured out multiple methods as to beating him. This doesn't mean Character 1 beats Character 2, therefore Character 1 will be more used. It means that Character 2's fighting methods are now too common to the general public to be of any valid use anymore.

This goes for most high tier characters... The game (or Ranked Matches usually) follows the use of characters. Way back, when the game was new. All you saw were Minatos and Itachis and SM Narutos online. Then, later on these characters started to slowly be less used because we figured out methods to beat them. The only people who use them now are beginners (to experience the hype of those characters), people who specialize in those characters, or people who aren't very good at the game.

Now, if you include awakenings, that's a whole different story, as it doesn't relate to how good you are, awakenings will always level your health. But the game revolves around which characters you enjoy, and which characters *you specialize in.* If you are skilled in the mechanics of the game, have a good support set, and practice your character, then you can choose any character to be your main and you can beat relatively anyone.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol I understand what you're saying, but the character used to defeat the overused character is usually a low-tier character. This comes back to my point of being able to master these characters with a lot of wins against high player characters. People try to use them and fail miserably, but this isn't always the case.



Tier lists are based off of the potential of a character; the characters with the highest potential are in higher tiers.
Plus a tier list is based off of the highest level of play; so, if you crubstomp someone with a low tier character, then you're simply (alot) better at the game. 

So, as far as I can judge now, the characters you say who were considered the best when the game came out, simply have less potential than the other characters, hence why they are outplayed by the latter now as the metagame has developed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, as far as I can judge now, the characters you say who were considered the best when the game came out, simply have less potential than the other characters, hence why they are outplayed by the latter now as the metagame has developed.



I honestly think it depends on your perspective of "potential", but heh, I can come to an agreement with that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I honestly think it depends on your perspective of "potential", but heh, I can come to an agreement with that.



Then let's just leave the discussion as it is now.


----------



## DanE (Jun 11, 2011)

aeion I had the game before you because I got the first day it came out the first on the line when gamestop opened


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> aeion I had the game before you because I got the first day it came out the first on the line when gamestop opened



Depends where you live


----------



## DanE (Jun 11, 2011)

Puerto Rico


----------



## Narancia (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm Alive!!! 

Fight me people


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Puerto Rico



Bingo  It was released there before North America



Neko Enzan said:


> I'm Alive!!!
> 
> Fight me people



Sorry, I've been so busy these days Neko. I have a shitload of assignments and exams in less than a week  I usually leave my PS3 on or play for 15 minutes while eating..


----------



## Narancia (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sorry, I've been so busy these days Neko. I have a shitload of assignments and exams in less than a week  I usually leave my PS3 on or play for 15 minutes while eating..



Aww well not just you everyone seems busy


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Aww well not just you everyone seems busy



Yeah, this time of the year up here is always busy, I hate it


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2011)

In what grade are you, Aeion? Just wondering as you're always busy and stuff... 

next year I'm gonna be senior, _if_ I don't fail my exams right now...


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> In what grade are you, Aeion? Just wondering as you're always busy and stuff...
> 
> next year I'm gonna be senior, _if_ I don't fail my exams right now...



Grade 11 currently... And I'm worried I might fail Physics, basically the hardest course in High School


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2011)

I might fail German *and* Physics lol
But man I'm gonna be so happy when I can pick up my controller again, Skyxen


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I might fail German *and* Physics lol
> But man I'm gonna be so happy when I can pick up my controller again, Skyxen



That goes for the both of us


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on XBL and will play anyone, I'm pretty fucking good. Gamertag is Jeffy Ltd


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh? Another 360'er entered the PS3 realm


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

is this game worth it? i played the first one but it was kinda boring and repetitive...


----------



## SBrown (Jun 12, 2011)

Is anyone here a good Tobi player? I wanna try to get good with him again.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Is a PS3 worth it?  

I'm considering buying one.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> is this game worth it? i played the first one but it was kinda boring and repetitive...


Oh hell yes Its one of the best investments I've done for my PS3. 


SBrown said:


> Is anyone here a good Tobi player? I wanna try to get good with him again.


Aeion claims to be a good Tobi user 


Skywalker said:


> Is a PS3 worth it?
> 
> I'm considering buying one.



Dunno, you might wait till PS4 is released in 2014 
I heard WiiU is a blast


----------



## SBrown (Jun 12, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Is a PS3 worth it?
> 
> I'm considering buying one.



Well I had all three gaming systems and PS3 was the only I really played ( other than a little Super Smash Bros on the Wii.) I ended up giving my 360 away, buying another one a year later, then giving that one away too. lol So PS3 gets my vote.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dunno, you might wait till PS4 is released in 2014
> I heard WiiU is a blast


I can only wait to see how expensive that damn thing will be.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Not gonna argue about technical stuff, cause I don't know shit about it, and besides, I think both consoles are technically equal. But it depends on what genre games you like. I f you like RPGs and fighting games, then I would recommend the PS3. The PS3 is also much more supported by Japanese game developers (so you also get Japanese games and RPGs, which I think some are really unique like Valkyria Chronicles) .
> 
> On the other hand, the xBox 360 is American, and has typical American FPS, TPS, racing games and mostly arcade style fighters (such as the Marvel vs. Capcom series).
> 
> ...





Daftvirgin said:


> In my opinion you might as well have waited till the launch of the Wii2 WiiU. It's planned for release end 2011 - begin 2012 and Nintendo claims that the Wii2 WiiU will be more powerful than the PS3 or the 360. Sony and Microsoft must somehow catch up to the Wii2 WiiU. Either way, the seventh generation era is already becoming outdated and it's kinda late to purchase a PS3 now, but I guess it's better late than never, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my default advice for anyone considering purchasing a PS3


*Spoiler*: __ 



WOOT 5000th reply to this thread


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

i disagree with the Wii 2 thing. from the way i see it it does not matter so much about how the hardware of the system is, but the games that come with it. 

the wii is more for kids, although the games it has are fun for parties. 
unless you see the Wii 2's market sales go way up and pass that of Xbox and PS3 then I dont think that Microsoft and Sony will start making their new systems.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

But still the WiiU already starts off with huge third party support. Many PS3 and 360 titles are gonna be on the WiiU as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 12, 2011)

Lot of sentences.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

Afraid of reading?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm I want the PSVITA 

also this thread is hilariously off topic


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

It has been off topic so many times. 

I think the PSVITA is not really impressive


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> It has been off topic so many times.
> 
> I think the PSVITA is not really impressive



kinda the point of buying it because the psp is dying


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

And because Nintendo throws the 3DS at them :ho


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

The 3ds isn't all that special to me 

I just like the layout of a playstation item


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't tested the 3D camera on the back yet and I'm just excited about the games coming to the 3DS. Finally a decent Zelda game


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Is anyone here a good Tobi player? I wanna try to get good with him again.





Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion claims to be a good Tobi user



This


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This



Aeion-Senpai are you still to busy because I forgot all your teachings.


----------



## DanE (Jun 12, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Aeion-*Senpai *are you still to busy because I forgot all your teachings.



What is this? Aeion what have you been telling this people


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm supposed to call him Aeion-sensei


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 12, 2011)

Sensei, senpai, are all gay.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Sensei, senpai, are all gay.



hmm I tend to agree but today I disagree xD


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

So I guess no one here has xbox? I wanted to beat on everyone /:


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Aeion-Senpai are you still to busy because I forgot all your teachings.



How could you forget all those secret techniques I taught you? 



Spiderman said:


> What is this? Aeion what have you been telling this people



I'm a pro at pwning and teach to-be pros how to pwn. What can I say 



Daftvirgin said:


> I'm supposed to call him Aeion-sensei



All are welcome to my dojo 



NeoKurama said:


> Sensei, senpai, are all gay.



They're not gay. Not as gay as NeoKurama anyways. Whatahell is that? 



Infamy said:


> So I guess no one here has xbox? *I wanted to beat on everyone /:*



Ah, the confidence of people


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How could you forget all those secret techniques I taught you?



LBP is just too addicting plus netflix I just forgot


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ah, the confidence of people



That's what being good does to you. I know I'm not the best but I'm up there.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> LBP is just too addicting



Lol, I know. I'm still working on my Madara costume  Got the Akatsuki cloak but I can't find a good mask sticker 



Infamy said:


> That's what being good does to you.



I beat so many people who've said that  You're categorized under "good" once you fight meh


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I know. I'm still working on my Madara costume  Got the Akatsuki cloak but I can't find a good mask sticker
> 
> 
> 
> I beat so many people who've said that  You're categorized under "good" once you fight meh



I would fight you and beat you if you had 360.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 12, 2011)

360?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 360?



Yeah, that console that doesn't lag 24/7, where all the pros are etc.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

Infamy said:


> I would fight you and beat you if you had 360.



 I'm 95% you would lose, regardless. God I wish you had a PS3 so I could embarrass you so.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm 95% you would lose, regardless. God I wish you had a PS3 so I could embarrass you so.



I'm 95% sure I'd win. Lawl. Who's your best character? Tobi? You could never beat me with that char. maybe sage mode and his glitched awakening. Nothing else tho.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Take it easy, champ.

Aeion is being nice, he doesn't want to mop the floor with you.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Take it easy, champ.
> 
> Aeion is being nice, he doesn't want to mop the floor with you.



I want to see him try D: I like a challenge and he seems like one.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this game any good from an overall sense? I've never thought about buying Naruto/Bleach/One Piece stuff up until now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Challenge = Absolute domination?

Right.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

Infamy said:


> I'm 95% sure I'd win. Lawl. *Who's your best character? Tobi? You could never beat me with that char*. maybe sage mode and his glitched awakening. Nothing else tho.



You shouldn't have said that... That's how I know you're not good now. You probably don't have enough experience to have ever witnessed a good low-tier char.. Lol 

And if you lose to SM Naruto you must be even worse. The only char I could potentially lose to is someone who's mastered Sasori.

And my top chars are Jiraiya, Tobi, and Kakashi.

It's too late now though, you've already made your self look pathetic. Bad impression


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Is this game any good from an overall sense? I've never thought about buying Naruto/Bleach/One Piece stuff up until now.



It is good depending on if your good at strategies or spam(which sadly allot of people do)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 12, 2011)

Infamy said:


> Yeah, that console that doesn't lag 24/7, where all the pros are etc.



Why are you so mad? What's your gamertag?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why are you so mad? What's your gamertag?



Kick his ass, Akatsuki. Some noobs like to talk so much sh*t and always turn out to be just that


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 12, 2011)

Alright, after playing the game with a variety of players online, I think I have generally developed my overall impression of this game. Now, thankfully, I have a little experience from playing NA1, and it was not like I was expecting Guilty Gear, Virtua Fighter, or even KOF when I purchased this game with the sole intention of having a little fun online. Therefore, I can't say that I am really disappointed with this game, for the most part, especially since months before I purchased it, I had already read countless posts describing many of the games flaws and undoubtedly broken gameplay mechanics. Despite this, I still find that I can enjoy this game.

Personally I haven't had a difficult time with "spammers" (I don't even agree with this term to be quite honest, and I think most people who've played serious fighters will understand why), and I actually find that players who use Minato and SM Naruto are some of the easiest to beat. The only character that I am having a real problem with lately is Kiba. I literally hear GATSUGA echoing through my skull repeatedly everyime I fight a Kiba player, but in all honesty I like the challenge and I am still trying to find a way to punish players who use Kiba so recklessly. Speaking of reckless playing, I have been testing Shikamaru lately (Player matches only) and have generally been using him the way that other players have used him when fighting me. My insides hurt so much from laughing when continuously hearing him say IMADA through the entire match, most people just quit once they are caught into the assist loop when at low health. I remember this one player I fought immediately quit the match when I threw my first couple of chakra projectiles. Its like the minute he heard IMADA…IMADA - he already knew what was up (LOL).

There are just a few things that really upset me about this game. The first thing is Susanoo. I'm not necessarily mad at the fact that it is broken, because I already expected that. What makes me so mad about this awakening is that, for some reason, it seems to last for so long. I remember when I was fighting Asuma once in awakened form (and CS2 Sasuke), their awakenings feel like that hardly last for a couple of seconds max. Itachi on the other hand, is like some kind of long, grueling game for survival - everytime. I would actually think that this awakening would be more balanced if it didn't last so long (As in, shorter than even most common awakenings), but this is not the case. Thankfully, I find that I am able to beat most Itachi players by just being patient and successful substituting out of his sword combo, but let’s be honest, you can’t always sub out of everything, and sometimes I just get seriously messed up from not substituting like normal.

The next problem with this game, in my opinion is that, it rewards defensive play far too much, and playing offensive for the most part is completely unrewardable and risky. From my perspective, this is what has lead to much of the “turtling” like gameplay that I encounter online. Majority of the intelligent players that I play (As in, those who don’t recklessly use certain moves) end in a time out. In fact, in many of my games, sometimes we will time out...with both players health still being in the first, green bar. One match in particular that I had with a Temari player was just like this. At first, I tried to have fun by using chakra dash and all that good stuff, just to be punished by an ougi. So I did what any intelligent human being would do, and I didn't do it again in fear of getting hit by a team ougi or something similar. Needless to say, the Temari player just ran around the entire match, and used her chackra projects once or twice, and support. No typical projectile swarming like you would normally expect from Temari or Deidara players, no intelligent setups (If that makes sense), no nothing. Oh yeah, our health was still in green once the time ran out, had I not been hit by the ougi, it would have seemed like we both just stood there the entire time (Which we basically did). That's kind of sad, but I can't really blame the players, only the game. I've learned the hard way that you just can't act overly aggressive in this game. Well, depending on your tactics and character, because I know alot of people have a difficult time with aggressive SM Naruto, Minato, and Kiba players among others.

Finally, the most frustrating thing about this game for me is ranked matches. Basically the formula is simple for me when I am playing rank matches. If I am winning, usually with my normal characters, which I don’t really consider to be “cheap” characters in their own right (I usually use Tenten or normal Naruto), I receive no BP and no extra point towards my win streak from players disconnecting. However, if I lose, everything is cool, and I receive my loss like some honorable fool. I think the saddest part about this is that, majority of the players who have disconnected on me were "Hero" rank. It got to the point where I just said to myself, what’s the point of rank matches if I never have the opportunity to "rank up"? I literally missed out on three rank attempts from "Heroes" that I defeated in rank battle, just to receive no BP. This has gotten better, however, as I have made a rule for myself. If the person has a disconnection rate of at least 3 or more, then I simply don't play them. I am actually thinking about changing this number to a disconnect rate of 2, as I’ve noticed that many players with a disconnect rate of 2 have disconnected when I was winning. I know that this may all sound a bit silly but, I just don't have time for that kind of stuff, not even in a video game.

Other than that, I am having a blast online in this game. My most enjoyable matches are of course in player matches, where nothing is really on the line except for good fun. Probably the best player I've ever fought in this game (and I believe was of Hero rank) was this Kisame player (whose name escapes me at the moment, but I believe their name started with a Z) who used combos, was patient, and had a very good reaction time (i.e., used shark missile to punish my mistakes/whiffed moves very consistently).

Anyways, again, my PSN is Valakrie_2040, so if you want to play, just add me to your friends list and I will ask to play you if I ever see you online and playing NUNS2. I don't spam anything except for one move (Occasionally), and that is Naruto's Fuuma Shuriken, but that isn’t very difficult to avoid anyways so...


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Alright, after playing the game with a variety of players online, I think I have generally developed my overall impression of this game. Now, thankfully, I have a little experience from playing NA1, and it was not like I was expecting Guilty Gear, Virtua Fighter, or even KOF when I purchased this game with the sole intention of having a little fun online. Therefore, I can't say that I am really disappointed with this game, for the most part, especially since months before I purchased it, I had already read countless posts describing many of the games flaws and undoubtedly broken gameplay mechanics. Despite this, I still find that I can enjoy this game.
> 
> Personally I haven't had a difficult time with "spammers" (I don't even agree with this term to be quite honest, and I think most people who've played serious fighters will understand why), and I actually find that players who use Minato and SM Naruto are some of the easiest to beat. The only character that I am having a real problem with lately is Kiba. I literally hear GATSUGA echoing through my skull repeatedly everyime I fight a Kiba player, but in all honesty I like the challenge and I am still trying to find a way to punish players who use Kiba so recklessly. Speaking of reckless playing, I have been testing Shikamaru lately (Player matches only) and have generally been using him the way that other players have used him when fighting me. My insides hurt so much from laughing when continuously hearing him say IMADA through the entire match, most people just quit once they are caught into the assist loop when at low health. I remember this one player I fought immediately quit the match when I threw my first couple of chakra projectiles. Its like the minute he heard IMADA?IMADA - he already knew what was up (LOL).
> 
> ...



Every flaw you stated is avoidable. It just comes with experiience


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Alright, after playing the game with a variety of players online, I think I have generally developed my overall impression of this game. Now, thankfully, I have a little experience from playing NA1, and it was not like I was expecting Guilty Gear, Virtua Fighter, or even KOF when I purchased this game with the sole intention of having a little fun online. Therefore, I can't say that I am really disappointed with this game, for the most part, especially since months before I purchased it, I had already read countless posts describing many of the games flaws and undoubtedly broken gameplay mechanics. Despite this, I still find that I can enjoy this game.
> 
> Personally I haven't had a difficult time with "spammers" (I don't even agree with this term to be quite honest, and I think most people who've played serious fighters will understand why), and I actually find that players who use Minato and SM Naruto are some of the easiest to beat. The only character that I am having a real problem with lately is Kiba. I literally hear GATSUGA echoing through my skull repeatedly everyime I fight a Kiba player, but in all honesty I like the challenge and I am still trying to find a way to punish players who use Kiba so recklessly. Speaking of reckless playing, I have been testing Shikamaru lately (Player matches only) and have generally been using him the way that other players have used him when fighting me. My insides hurt so much from laughing when continuously hearing him say IMADA through the entire match, most people just quit once they are caught into the assist loop when at low health. I remember this one player I fought immediately quit the match when I threw my first couple of chakra projectiles. Its like the minute he heard IMADA?IMADA - he already knew what was up (LOL).
> 
> ...



Was that your experience with me in there seeing as I suck horribly compared to aeion.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You shouldn't have said that... That's how I know you're not good now. You probably don't have enough experience to have ever witnessed a good low-tier char.. Lol
> 
> And if you lose to SM Naruto you must be even worse. The only char I could potentially lose to is someone who's mastered Sasori.
> 
> ...



My best is Neji > Sasori > Jiraiya. And with Tobi you could possibly beat me by time limit but nothing else. What do you rely on? The awakening that only noobs get hit by? SM Naruto's awakening you can air dash YB over and over and you cannot get out of it its retarded. You obviously don't know anything about the game.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Alright, after playing the game with a variety of players online, I think I have generally developed my overall impression of this game. Now, thankfully, I have a little experience from playing NA1, and it was not like I was expecting Guilty Gear, Virtua Fighter, or even KOF when I purchased this game with the sole intention of having a little fun online. Therefore, I can't say that I am really disappointed with this game, for the most part, especially since months before I purchased it, I had already read countless posts describing many of the games flaws and undoubtedly broken gameplay mechanics. Despite this, I still find that I can enjoy this game.
> 
> Personally I haven't had a difficult time with "spammers" (I don't even agree with this term to be quite honest, and I think most people who've played serious fighters will understand why), and I actually find that players who use Minato and SM Naruto are some of the easiest to beat. The only character that I am having a real problem with lately is Kiba. I literally hear GATSUGA echoing through my skull repeatedly everyime I fight a Kiba player, but in all honesty I like the challenge and I am still trying to find a way to punish players who use Kiba so recklessly. Speaking of reckless playing, I have been testing Shikamaru lately (Player matches only) and have generally been using him the way that other players have used him when fighting me. My insides hurt so much from laughing when continuously hearing him say IMADA through the entire match, most people just quit once they are caught into the assist loop when at low health. I remember this one player I fought immediately quit the match when I threw my first couple of chakra projectiles. Its like the minute he heard IMADA?IMADA - he already knew what was up (LOL).
> 
> ...


I didn't read the whole thing but a way to beat people that use kiba is sub there fang over fang with minato and use your ultimate


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> My best is Neji > Sasori > Jiraiya. And with Tobi you could possibly beat me by time limit but nothing else. What do you rely on? The awakening that only noobs get hit by? SM Naruto's awakening you can air dash YB over and over and you cannot get out of it its retarded. You obviously don't know anything about the game.



calm down and discuss this like people instead of stepping over into "U Mad Bro" territory.

humph just battle the resident 360 gamer and stop your fighting it disturbs the usefulness of the thread.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> calm down and discuss this like people instead of stepping over into "U Mad Bro" territory.
> 
> humph just battle the resident 360 gamer and stop your fighting it disturbs the usefulness of the thread.



"U Mad Bro" territory? Are you serious? lol..Hop off his dick and maybe you could tell I'm just having a discussion and nothing more. And at least I'm talking about UNS2 and not being off topic like yourself.

Edit: Akatsuki my gamertag is Jeffy ltd


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> "U Mad Bro" territory? Are you serious? lol..Hop off his dick and maybe you could tell I'm just having a discussion and nothing more. And at least I'm talking about UNS2 and not being off topic like yourself.
> 
> Edit: Akatsuki my gamertag is Jeffy ltd



???? your confusing me with a person who cares. I merely meant go fight akatsuki who is the resident 360 gamer your assumptions that I was talking about aeion are flawed and baseless and the "hop off his dick" thing dude you jelly?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> ???? your confusing me with a person who cares. I merely meant go fight akatsuki who is the resident 360 gamer your assumptions that I was talking about aeion are flawed and baseless and the "hop off his dick" thing dude you jelly?



You must care if you keep replying to my posts and typing paragraphs. And I will fight him and beat him once he adds me.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> You must care if you keep replying to my posts and typing paragraphs. And I will fight him and beat him once he adds me.



three sentences as a paragraph oh I get it your joking 

I'll keep this one short and simple don't underestimate people and also people don't need to care to write.

Edit: wish you had a ps3 so we could just fight already and see if your all that.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> three sentences as a paragraph oh I get it your joking
> 
> I'll keep this one short and simple don't underestimate people and also people don't need to care to right.



I got underestimated as well. "95% percent chance I'd mop the floor with you" or some shit. So I can go ahead and underestimate whoever I'd like. Because I'm good enough to back it up. 

<3
Also, I think you mean 'write' not 'right'. 

Cheers.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> I got underestimated as well. "95% percent chance I'd mop the floor with you" or some shit. So I can go ahead and underestimate whoever I'd like. Because I'm good enough to back it up.
> 
> <3
> Also, I think you mean 'write' not 'right'.
> ...



Was never talking about Aeion just meant stop arguing and just fight so we can continue the NUNS2 talk. Also thanks for correcting me mate.

Edit: nope too bored to continue this retarded discussion just fight win/lose idc. Just fight then discuss the battle here your testosterone lvls aren't gonna impress me so just calm done.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Edit: wish you had a ps3 so we could just fight already and see if your all that.


I wish I had one too. I know I'm being very cocky, and only an idiot would be cocky without anything to back it up.
But even if I did lose I wouldn't be mad,more so I'd respect you for actually being able to beat me. So don't get the wrong idea, I'm not as big of a prick as you may think.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

God, two more weeks, two more f*cking weeks before the exams are over! 
I'm all rusty again, I can't even beat noobs anymore on this game  I'll have to start over again in Aeion's Dojo


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2011)

This game destroys my triggers


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> My best is Neji > Sasori > Jiraiya. And with Tobi you could possibly beat me by time limit but nothing else. What do you rely on? The awakening that only noobs get hit by? SM Naruto's awakening you can air dash YB over and over and you cannot get out of it its retarded. You obviously don't know anything about the game.



Lol, you use Sasori. LMAO. Now I really know that you suck. Going to resort to time waiting and tilt abusing? You really are pathetic and I see you love to argue and flamebait to make yourself feel better

You honestly need to shut up and get out of this thread seeing as you're disturbing the peace. Dumb prick you're going to join this forum a fucking week ago to come here and piss us off? I've seen your profile as well, not a lot of people like you. You probably hide your rep because you got a shitload of negs.

I said I'm 95% sure I can beat you because when dumb ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assume they can win by the character I use, that's how I know they're not good. You need to go borrow your friend's PS3 or some shit so I can obliterate you and embarrass you in front of everyone.

Honestly, how are you gonna come here with a beef against me and start shit talking Neko?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 13, 2011)

I honestly don't see what makes this game so good...

Using a finishing move? You have like 5 seconds to respond by simply blocking it... 

Theres people spamming the same attack over and over again as much as there are people raping the block button.

For multiplayer, this game is just broken as hell and the only way you can "enjoy" this game is by making compromises with other players and neglecting the broken parts of it, play sportively, and hope there aren't any jackasses abusing this fact... 

Because if you play this game at full potential, the gameplay is plainly annoying.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

well im going to play this game again today so if anyone wants to practice PSN:Grim_Breaker


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, you use Sasori. LMAO. Now I really know that you suck. Going to resort to time waiting and tilt abusing? You really are pathetic and I see you love to argue and flamebait to make yourself feel better
> 
> You honestly need to shut up and get out of this thread seeing as you're disturbing the peace. Dumb prick you're going to join this forum a fucking week ago to come here and piss us off? I've seen your profile as well, not a lot of people like you. You probably hide your rep because you got a shitload of negs.
> 
> ...



Aeion-sama, please, don't flame this fight anymore


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion-sama, please, don't flame this fight anymore



what you talking about this is entertaining


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 13, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well im going to play this game again today so if anyone wants to practice PSN:Grim_Breaker



Hey sure, I would like to play you, I'll add your PSN!



Infamy said:


> I didn't read the whole thing but a way to beat people that use kiba is sub there fang over fang with minato and use your ultimate



I don't use Minato, so I'm not sure how that's going to work. A lot of people keep telling me that I can jump over Fang over fang and punish it accordingly, but since I hardly get a chance to fight Kiba players, its difficult for me to test this and be successful. Maybe next time I fight a Kiba player I'll see if it is possible for me to sub out of it (Which isn't difficult) and punish with FRS or either Kyubi Rasengan (Kiba moves pretty far across the screen once he passes you, so I'm not sure if FRS would connect).



Neko Enzan said:


> Was that your experience with me in there seeing as I suck horribly compared to aeion.



No, I actually didn't have that type of experience when fighting you, Neko Enzan. Sure we end a lot of our matches in time outs, but its nothing like the matches that I was talking about where both players health is in green, and had one of us gotten hit by an extra chakra shuriken (Or in my case, not have gotten hit by an extra chakra shuriken) it would have resulted to a win/loss.

I think lately I have become a little bit bored of normal Naruto, I don't know, something about SM Naruto, Minato, and normal Naruto just makes them feel really generic. I think I'll spend a bit more time trying to understand Tenten, and maybe even try to pick up a different character because, there are many that I have overlooked.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, you use Sasori. LMAO. Now I really know that you suck. Going to resort to time waiting and tilt abusing? You really are pathetic and I see you love to argue and flamebait to make yourself feel better
> 
> You honestly need to shut up and get out of this thread seeing as you're disturbing the peace. Dumb prick you're going to join this forum a fucking week ago to come here and piss us off? I've seen your profile as well, not a lot of people like you. You probably hide your rep because you got a shitload of negs.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I use Sasori, when other people use him or another puppet. 
+ I like how you talk shit about when I joined, when my join date is the same as yours, idiot.

I wanted to respond to this also, 





Aeion said:


> You probably don't have enough experience to have ever witnessed a good low-tier char.. Lol
> 
> And my top chars are Jiraiya, Tobi, and Kakashi.



Jiraiya and Kakashi = A Tier, (while A being the highest).
Tobi = C. So don't act like you're using low tier characters or something. 

God I swear some people are just so damn trash. I will give you someone's PSN, "LoCoooooooJoe" if you lose to him then you wouldn't be able to beat me. So until you beat that guy, you're garbage.




Valakrie said:


> Hey sure, I would like to play you, I'll add your PSN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's another way if you don't wanna use minato. When I used to main Suigetsu I found that you can use Suigetsu's ultimate right when they use fang over fang, but it has to be pretty fast. So you could try that.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LoCooooojoe.... LOL. Better not go that way lol.
> 
> A good friend of mine and imo, the best player I have ever fought.



Exactly, this guy is acting like he's good, if he isn't as good as Bobroham then he's not as good as me.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

LoCooooojoe.... LOL. Better not go that way lol.

A good friend of mine and imo, the best player I have ever fought.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow really? Another UNS2 legend has reached my ears  
Is he like Whitebeard of UNS2?


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey sure, I would like to play you, I'll add your PSN!



cool Ill check later also ill add that locojoe also, I might beat him


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> cool Ill check later also ill add that locojoe also, I might beat him



If you beat him, props to you. But trust me we're on a whole different level.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone can be beated in this game but if Loco wants to play for real, then it's a really damn hard challenge, believe me.

I repeat, for me he's the best player I have ever fought and I fought many people.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> If you beat him, props to you. But trust me we're on a whole different level.



hmmm well I guess I have to train harder, get better and faster.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Everyone can be beated in this game but if Loco wants to play for real, then it's a really damn hard challenge, believe me.
> 
> I repeat, for me he's the best player I have ever fought and I fought many people.



wow what makes him so good


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Everyone can be beated in this game but if Loco wants to play for real, then it's a really damn hard challenge, believe me.
> 
> I repeat, for me he's the best player I have ever fought and I fought many people.



Yeah, he will probably beat the guy with Choji or something. 
I'm about on the same level as him.


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> Yeah, he will probably beat the guy with Choji or something.
> I'm about on the same level as him.



ok im pumped im gonna fight him


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh god Locojoe and his fucking Sasori.... He just stands there waits for his grab technique, kicks back, use special....... rinse and repeat.....

I haven't faced him after I got a new team tactic set to destroy puppet users.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow really? I've encountered someone like that on ranked match. Those players are disgraceful


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh god Locojoe and his fucking Sasori.... He just stands there waits for his grab technique, kicks back, use special....... rinse and repeat.....



He's good without doing that.
And just so everyone knows. I hate the guy. Just letting Aeion know he's not good the only way I can since I have no PoS3.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wow really? I've encountered someone like that on ranked match. Those players are disgraceful



For the 5 or 6 times I fought him around 5 months ago, thats basically all he did. Idk if he changed his tactics or not, but I have with mine




Infamy said:


> He's good without doing that.
> And just so everyone knows. I hate the guy. Just letting Aeion know he's not good the only way I can since I have no PoS3.



Whats your stats and your rankage?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> For the 5 or 6 times I fought him around 5 months ago, thats basically all he did. Idk if he changed his tactics or not, but I have with mine




derp

I'm a hero with 2.8m bp or so (used to have 5m,data got corrupted) about 580 wins about 80 losses. dont feel like getting on to check exact numbers.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd neg you if I could, no hating on Aeion-sama.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I'd neg you if I could, no hating on Aeion-sama.



He's the one that started shit I just asked for people to play me on 360 so I could beat on them but he came in and started being a douche.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

V said:


> Any skilled xbox users here?



Me.
Gamertag: Jeffy ltd.


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2011)

Any skilled xbox users here?


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay what the fuck


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

V said:


> Okay what the fuck



Its called timewarping posts, NF seems to have a major issue about this lately. =/




Infamy said:


> He's the one that started shit I just asked for people to play me on 360 so I could beat on them but he came in and started being a douche.



I still have yet to know your stats brah.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Loco doesn't need Sasori to win matches. He's good with chars like Choji, Tsunade or Gaara.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Its called timewarping posts, NF seems to have a major issue about this lately. =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you my stats in my old post after you asked, but here they are again?
wins:577
losses:85 
character usage rate:
Sasori
Neji
Jiraiya
disconnections 0/10
BP 2.75million


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> I told you my stats in my old post after you asked, but here they are again?
> wins:577
> losses:85
> character usage rate:
> ...



Oh didn't see 

Heres mine 

Wins: 1921
Losses: 665
BP: 7.3 million

I main Itachi/Hinata. Really depends if I fight puppet users or not.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh didn't see
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> ...



I used to have more BP but my data got corrupted. you on 360 or ps3?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> I used to have more BP but my data got corrupted. you on 360 or ps3?



PS3, You can tell by my obsession for Versus XIII


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Could you add me, Noctis? 

PSN is the same as my username


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Im at work atm, but send me a F/R instead

OmecronBlazor


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> PS3, You can tell by my obsession for Versus XIII



That's to bad. :/


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> That's to bad. :/



Versus XIII be one of the only reasons I got mah PS3 
All other games are extras


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you got FFXIII? I've got it, but I'm too lazy to finish it lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Do you got FFXIII? I've got it, but I'm too lazy to finish it lol



No, I would never buy such a disgrace to my taste of JRPGs


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Loco doesn't need Sasori to win matches. He's good with chars like Choji, Tsunade or Gaara.



Just like me.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No, I would never buy such a disgrace to my taste of JRPGs



But if you haven't tried it yet, how would you know its that bad 
I'm in for NoctisxLighting pek

「 Boshi 」, why did you change your username


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> But if you haven't tried it yet, how would you know its that bad
> I'm in for NoctisxLighting pek
> 
> 「 Boshi 」, why did you change your username



I watch a playthrough of it, and it didn't meet my satisfaction....


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LoCooooojoe.... LOL. Better not go that way lol.
> 
> A good friend of mine and imo, the best player I have ever fought.



I know LoCooooooojoe... he's on par with DHDC and I'm on par with him, so technically we're equal... and don't do the Player A > Player B which means Player A is better than so and so...

But in all conclusions, I'm as good as those too because I've faced some of them before on another forum. Lol at you using other people to compare them to yourself.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I know LoCooooooojoe... he's on par with DHDC and I'm on par with him, so technically we're equal... and don't do the Player A > Player B which means Player A is better than so and so...
> 
> But in all conclusions, I'm as good as those too because I've faced some of them before on another forum. Lol at you using other people to compare them to yourself.



You just said you're on par with him and Dan then you say i cant compare people to myself. 

idiot..lmfao
I just asked Dan about you, he said you're a spammer. So I guess that's enough said about you.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey People I need matches Daft I'll add you in a bit but anyone?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry, I'm restricted for using the PS3 until after the exams. That's next week Wednesday


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I know LoCooooooojoe... he's on par with DHDC and I'm on par with him, so technically we're equal... and don't do the Player A > Player B which means Player A is better than so and so...
> 
> But in all conclusions, I'm as good as those too because I've faced some of them before on another forum. Lol at you using other people to compare them to yourself.



Lolwut?

I was stating something about a person, nothing to do with me. I have faced and defeated LoCoooooojoe and DHDC multiple times since both are my friends and great players. Although I still consider them better than me.

The "Don't go there" was a joke part, no need to read too much into it.

And btw, Loco is better than DHDC. As you, I only faced you once but I don't doubt you're good 

EDIT: Also, Infamy or whatever his name is, was the one comparing people, not me. Just to clear that out.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh great. So there is someone even better than Aeion? That makes him the pirate king since I've never really felt like Aeion was THE ultimate player of UNS2 (though I've depicted him several times as a god, it wasn't to be taken serious)


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh... people talk about me lol, aeion why we dont play? it will be nice play with a "good player", you up for a couple of matches? if you are add me my psn is DanDiCa DHDC7 is max bp and have many friends so would be better fight on DanDiCa account bro


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

God, legends are gathering on this thread 

Will you fight me? I'm a rookie


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Crap then I gotta get better fast so I can be on par with these guys

Edit: Daft fight me first


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> God, legends are gathering on this thread
> 
> Will you fight me? I'm a rookie



oh man well... i would like you get better i will feel like a creeper punish a rookie player lol, but if you want to practice then sure add me and we can spar


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> oh man well... i would like you get better i will feel like a creeper punish a rookie player lol, but if you want to practice then sure add me and we can spar



Mind if I spar with you as well?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Crap then I gotta get better fast so I can be on par with these guys
> 
> Edit: Daft fight me first






Daftvirgin said:


> Sorry, I'm restricted for using the PS3 until after the exams. That's next week Wednesday



It's not funny making me repeat that I still got exams 



DanDHDC7 said:


> oh man well... i would like you get better i will feel like a creeper punish a rookie player lol, but if you want to practice then sure add me and we can spar



Really? Hontone? Awesome! Sugoi!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL people gathering at your door Dan


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

well your open to add me and play a couple of matches guys just tell me you are from naruto forums


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can I play you Mister Dan


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> It's not funny making me repeat that I still got exams



which is kinda why I said fight me first I heard you I meant when you could play

also my psn is my name so add me


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Can I play you Mister Dan


oh jov you and Darksprit are my favourites portuguese


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol Aeion is nothing anymore  
But still he obliterates me


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

ohhh you and your mexican tricks, you bastard


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

Infamy said:


> You just said you're on par with him and Dan then you say i cant compare people to myself.
> 
> idiot..lmfao
> I just asked Dan about you, he said you're a spammer. So I guess that's enough said about you.



What I meant is don't say "If this guy can beat you I am automatically better than you without any face off whatsoever."



StraightEdge88 said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> I was stating something about a person, nothing to do with me. I have faced and defeated LoCoooooojoe and DHDC multiple times since both are my friends and great players. Although I still consider them better than me.
> 
> ...



No problem, I was simply using your statement of LoCoooooooJoe in comparison with Infamy's system of skill levelling.



DanDHDC7 said:


> oh... people talk about me lol, aeion why we dont play? it will be nice play with a "good player", you up for a couple of matches? if you are add me my psn is DanDiCa DHDC7 is max bp and have many friends so would be better fight on DanDiCa account bro



DHDC you don't even remember me... Remember Skyxen from ArashiBoards? I faced you a couple times and you yourself said I was very skilled  I'm not surprised you don't remember though, I left there abruptly and that was a while back.



Infamy said:


> derp
> 
> I'm a hero with 2.8m bp or so (used to have 5m,data got corrupted) about 580 wins about 80 losses. dont feel like getting on to check exact numbers.



I hope that Sasori wasn't you

EDIT: Nevermind. Remembered that was his PS3 account.




But all this hype around me is funny. Here we have some random guy stating he can beat anyone with such pride, and I simply state he has a lot of confidence. Then she starts bitching/shit talking me and proceeds to call me a douche... Lmao some people never cease to amaze me


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Very well... LET THE MORTAL KOMBAT BEGIN!


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh crap man i dont remember you, i just remember i erased you from my friend list, you said we are equal so then i would like to play you again man lets post the result here, i saw you were very arrogant with this guys :/ , so lets see if all you said was truth yeah?
also add DanDiCa in DHDC7 i only have friends i frequent all days and i dont play anymore UNS2 on that account since I gor max bp


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

uhh this is awesome


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow umm... his English isn't very impressive *ahem*


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh sorry for my awful english guys, english is not my mother tongue


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 13, 2011)

You're still great Danny boy


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> oh sorry for my awful english guys, english is not my mother tongue



No problem, neither is mine. As long as you speak better than Yoda its fine 

Btw, anyone playing as Sasuke Taka as main? He's my third main and I wanna fight a mirror battle  Neko, do you play as him?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No problem, neither is mine. As long as you speak better than Yoda its fine
> 
> Btw, anyone playing as Sasuke Taka as main? He's my third main and I wanna fight a mirror battle  Neko, do you play as him?



Sasuke Taka is my Main so yeah


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 13, 2011)

why dont all of you post your matches on youtube.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> why dont all of you post your matches on youtube.



what's the point?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 13, 2011)

just wanted to see your match


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> just wanted to see your match



If I had one of those PC hook ups sure no problem I'd show all of them.

I think I had a recordered match with a Joker05 I think but that was way back when I was using my friends ShirosakiGundam account


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 13, 2011)

who are your top 3 chars  you select


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> who are your top 3 chars  you select



Sasuke(Chidori)
Sasuke(Taka)
Naruto(Sennin Modo/Hokage)

Edit:Lars and Karin are people I'm trying to main and master


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Minatroll  
Kisame 
Asuma 
Sasuke Taka

EDIT: forgot Hidan, trying to main him and Karin


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hidan, Pain, Sasuke.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 13, 2011)

Kabuto, Konan , Juugo.

Sasori is my top main but I only use him if im fighting some cheap asses/ or for the fun after a few rematches. I'm pretty fair when I play with him.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Sasuke(Chidori)
> Sasuke(Taka)
> Naruto(Sennin Modo/Hokage)
> 
> Edit:Lars and Karin are people I'm trying to main and master



You using Sennin/Sage Spam Mode Naruto??


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 13, 2011)

i would have to go with kakashi,taka sasuke, and Minato


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You using Sennin/Sage Spam Mode Naruto??



so what only losers spam with such great character 



			
				raizen28 said:
			
		

> i would have to go with kakashi,taka sasuke, and Minato



you got a ps3 or 360?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> so what only losers spam with such great character



let's see about that on the battlefield 



Oh wait. 
One more week before the exams are done. 
...
Just one 
...
more 
...
week


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 13, 2011)

Neji, Shika, and Hinata. No spammers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Itachi and Hinata 

I use Hinata mainly to fuck puppet users


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Yo Noctis-san, teach me how to beat puppet-users


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> oh crap man i dont remember you, i just remember i erased you from my friend list, you said we are equal so then i would like to play you again man lets post the result here, i saw you were very arrogant with this guys :/ , so lets see if all you said was truth yeah?
> also add DanDiCa in DHDC7 i only have friends i frequent all days and i dont play anymore UNS2 on that account since I gor max bp



You never erased me... you were online 30 minutes ago  Plus I see you playing UNS2 everyday... lol.

Plus are you sure you saw me portraying arrogance or *retaliation?* Infamy isn't innocent from flamebaiting and arrogance, plus disturbing the peace by talking down to other members of the forum... I was merely replying to him.

But sure, if you want a match I'm up when I'm free. Might as well clear all this bullshit going around anyways


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yo Noctis-san, teach me how to beat puppet-users



Use Choiji(Attack) and Ino(Balance) as supports. Main goal is to drop Choiji in the air on top of Sasori and then while Choiji is having Sasori occupied, use Hinata's grab technique (If Sasori isn't sub spamming), the other tactic is just spam kunais while Ino is up so hes poisoned. 
When you get your team ultimate jutsu up, Have your chakra glowing red, but trick the Sasori user by using grab tech while glowing red (If Sasori isn't sub spamming that is)
Basically it all depends if Sasori isn't sub spamming. If he is, just spam kunai with Ino support


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok aeion i will play you today 10 matches and post the result here, also noctis i main sasori people consider me one of the best sasori users with Bobroham (LoCoooooooJoe) want to try ur strategy against a good sasori user?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe in Aeion-sama.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> ok aeion i will play you today 10 matches and post the result here, also noctis i main sasori people consider me one of the best sasori users with Bobroham (LoCoooooooJoe) want to try ur strategy against a good sasori user?



Not anymore, the idea of this tactic was to not let people know about first time around =/


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 13, 2011)

One thing about beating any puppet user (Another Sasori user here) , you need to keep the pressure on. Chiyo is the one I have the most trouble with also. The best way to beat a puppet user is knowing how to use them.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> ok aeion i will play you today 10 matches and post the result here





Aeion said:


> But sure, if you want a match I'm up *when I'm free*.



I have exams in the upcoming week 

And how much you bet you're going to use Sasori the whole time?


----------



## DanE (Jun 13, 2011)

I just figure out something today, I'm stuck on the same level of gameplay because im afraid to lose so I always play it safe, so ill play naruto on another account and try out new extreme stuff.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 13, 2011)

im not gonna use sasori with you aeion, cause you would not have a chance and the game is about have fun not destroy with no mercy all my opponents noctis its ok, but i doubt that can work against me or Bobroham you are not talkin with fool sasori users


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> im not gonna use sasori with you aeion, cause you would not have a chance and the game is about have fun not destroy with no mercy all my opponents noctis its ok, but i doubt that can work against me or Bobroham you are not talkin with fool sasori users



Doesn't matter either way. I've seen tournaments or specific challenges on ArashiBoards. Using Sasori is prohibited in those and the same must apply here.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 13, 2011)

Sasori's that bad?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Sasori's that bad?



Damn straight he is. He's a bad character as he is and as horrid as it sounds, he can be abused even further


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 13, 2011)

These other Sasori players must be on the ps3 lol. What do they do with him to make him stand out from Chiyo (Who is more of a pain IMO) and Kankuro.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Damn straight he is. He's a bad character as he is and as horrid as it sounds, he can be abused even further


How so? He never seemed all that bad to me.

Annoying maybe, but tolerable.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll beat any Sasori player with Hidan; Come at me bro.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How so? He never seemed all that bad to me.
> 
> Annoying maybe, but tolerable.



You don't even know what your saying, your talking about the character that can use his first step of his tilt and keep using it throughout the whole fight till you die.....


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You don't even know what your saying, your talking about the character that can use his first step of his tilt and keep using it throughout the whole fight till you die.....


I rarely play the game to begin with, excuse me for not knowing the game inside and out.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You don't even know what your saying, your talking about the character that can use his first step of his tilt and keep using it throughout the whole fight till you die.....



^^ Just don't let him start hitting you.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You don't even know what your saying, your talking about the character that can use his first step of his tilt and keep using it throughout the whole fight till you die.....



Havent seen that one yet lol




AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'll beat any Sasori player with Hidan; Come at me bro.



Your on  

Mind if we do singles if we happen to rematch


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I rarely play the game to begin with, excuse me for not knowing the game inside and out.



Then how would you know how bad he is?


----------



## SBrown (Jun 14, 2011)

Sasori is like the Meta Knight of this game (Meta Knight is a Super Smash Bros character. Those who play SSBB competitively may know what I mean.)  Sasori is broken and top tiered which is why I refuse to main him. 

Also Aeion, when will get to play again?!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then how would you know how bad he is?


My short time playing, obviously. All the Sasori's I played weren't _that_ bad.

But forget I asked.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You don't even know what your saying, your talking about the character that can use his first step of his tilt and keep using it throughout the whole fight till you die.....



Yup. This I've encountered. Almost threw my controller at the TV.  Glad I didn't do it.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 14, 2011)

its ok aeion if me or bob (locojoe) use sasori you know like no one here never will got a chance, im gonna use tsunade and choji with that will be enought, we will play 10 matches post the result here and see if your at our level, yeah?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

I got eliminated when I battled Dan I learned but not fast enough I won 1 time by accident with Sennin Modo xD


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2011)

You sure it wasn't SPAM mode? 
cause you don't win "by accident" with SM Naruto


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2011)

U sure u didnt spam the fuck outta rasen-rendan


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope the only reason I won was time and I never had enough chakra to fight back


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 14, 2011)

naaa Neko always played legit i was the noob tryng to grab his UTJ (i did it lol) and stop it with combo (i did it too) but he never spamm hes a good player who know how to fight and not just jumpblock throw shuriken


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> naaa Neko always played legit i was the noob tryng to grab his UTJ (i did it lol) and stop it with combo (i did it too) but he never spamm hes a good player who know how to fight and not just jumpblock throw shuriken



Thank you plus spamming isn't a way to become pro like I wanna be


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 14, 2011)

Neko, you up for some matches?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Neko, you up for some matches?



All Day Everyday just send a invite


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 14, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> naaa Neko always played legit i was the noob tryng to grab his UTJ (i did it lol) and stop it with combo (i did it too) but he never spamm hes a good player who know how to fight and not just jumpblock throw shuriken



          .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> .



What do I suck or spam........


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone managed to get the platinum trophy yet?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 14, 2011)

Darth said:


> Anyone managed to get the platinum trophy yet?



I have it the titles were the easiest the 30 hours play time was hard


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 14, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> What do I suck or spam........



No, it's funny how he says your good and then he's going to say I suck when I face him... just to back up his friend


----------



## DanE (Jun 14, 2011)

Im free to play around 6 hours from now, add me PSN: Grim_Breaker I already have some of you


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 14, 2011)

I done stop playing entierly.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 14, 2011)

Darth said:


> Anyone managed to get the platinum trophy yet?


Plat was easy. It was those titles that were time consuming.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I done stop playing entierly.



What the hell, why?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Doesn't matter either way. I've seen tournaments or specific challenges on ArashiBoards. Using Sasori is prohibited in those and the same must apply here.




Bobroham = Locoojoe
Jeffy ltd = me


----------



## Colderz (Jun 14, 2011)

So what's the character roster for the game. I really want it.


----------



## DanE (Jun 15, 2011)

Infamy said:


> Bobroham = Locoojoe
> Jeffy ltd = me



wow so you must be really good, can you make a video or something or can you show me a pro video of UNS2


----------



## Infamy (Jun 15, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> wow so you must be really good, can you make a video or something or can you show me a pro video of UNS2




Or you could get an xbox 360 and I can show you every trick there is in this beautiful game. btw check the link again cause theres a winner now


----------



## DanE (Jun 15, 2011)

Infamy said:


> Or you could get an xbox 360 and I can show you every trick there is in this beautiful game. btw check the link again cause theres a winner now



congratz man, but i dont have money for an xbox now


----------



## Infamy (Jun 15, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> congratz man, but i dont have money for an xbox now



Ah that sucks /: and thanks. the last guy I played talked mad shit @ me when I joined the tournament and then jump blocked and I still won


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Damm i need to get back in to this game..


----------



## Infamy (Jun 15, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> Damm i need to get back in to this game..



do you got 360 or ps3? :3


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Infamy said:


> do you got 360 or ps3? :3



Ps3 snice my xbox got the RROD


----------



## Infamy (Jun 15, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> Ps3 snice my xbox got the RROD



sucks, I've never gotten one before lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beat all you kids in a 1 v 100; come at me bro!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Do any of you guys have the collector's edition of this game?
And, to those that do, is it worth it? (I mean the collector's editions extras)


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2011)

Anything interesting happened online yet, Neko?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Do any of you guys have the collector's edition of this game?
> And, to those that do, is it worth it? (I mean the collector's editions extras)



What the hell are the extras anyway?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What the hell are the extras anyway?



- A DLC card that unlocks Minato right away
- A soundtrack CD
- Laser cell artwork of Hokage Naruto drawn by series artist Masashi Kishimoto


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> - A DLC card that unlocks Minato right away
> - A soundtrack CD
> - Laser cell artwork of Hokage Naruto drawn by series artist Masashi Kishimoto



- DLC is not worth it. Just play the game and sooner or later you'll unlock Minato. 
- Soundtrack can be found on the internet. I've got several tracks from the internet. 
- Laser cell artwork might be only worthy thing, but is pretty useless. Unless you're an otaku and *have* to get it, I don't recommend it. 

Now I'm interested in Mortal Kombat Kollectors edition


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> - DLC is not worth it. Just play the game and sooner or later you'll unlock Minato.
> - Soundtrack can be found on the internet. I've got several tracks from the internet.
> - Laser cell artwork might be only worthy thing, but is pretty useless. Unless you're an otaku and *have* to get it, I don't recommend it.
> 
> Now I'm interested in Mortal Kombat Kollectors edition



Good points, thanks.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> - A DLC card that unlocks Minato right away
> - A soundtrack CD
> - *Laser cell artwork of Hokage Naruto drawn by series artist Masashi Kishimoto*


Ok I want to see that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ok I want to see that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

Crap you could just get for free on the internet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2011)

Kishimoto draws those things? So he spends a lot of time doing that seeing as Naruto games fly in ever other day


----------



## Narancia (Jun 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anything interesting happened online yet, Neko?



No Not Really

Edit: we need to have a PS3 NUNS2 Tournament


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Im gonna start maining Orochimaru


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'll start maining* Y Y + B*.


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, I have a question. Is there any way that you can follow up with anything after substituting out of a Rasengan (Minato and SM Naruto) with certain characters? I'm finding that I'm substituting out of Rasengan a lot, but I never punish it or anything because I keep thinking that it is safe after being KnJ'd. Any tips?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2011)

After subs, use ninjutsu/grabs for minimum punishment. Or if you're prepared, go for a team ougi. Otherwise play it cautious for the time being and just do a simple ninjutsu. This works well for all Naruto's, Minato, Itachi/Sasuke, and Asuma (Jiraiya would probably be good, but his Rasengan is slower, therefore the opponent could call support in time)

Or you could go straight for the kill safely with a explosive tag/paper bundle bomb while Team Gauge is activated to send them flying, and then go for an ougi/ Team ougi.

All in all, there are many forms of rape after subbing


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 15, 2011)

Karin>Pain is true.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 15, 2011)

so anyone up for the tournament idea? once exams and stuff are done?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 15, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> so anyone up for the tournament idea? once exams and stuff are done?



Ive tried before but people said NF has had a bad history with Tourneys


----------



## Narancia (Jun 15, 2011)

then nvm xD


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ive tried before but people said NF has had a bad history with Tourneys



Feck dat, I'm down for a tournament


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Feck dat, I'm down for a tournament



well I need allot more people then just you who else wants to play.

Also I'm not gonna battle seeing as I gotta keep score of the wins and loses unless someone else wants to do that.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried to do a tourney ones, but people are just not that concern about it so it always ends up unorganized.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm down for a touney. Just let me know the rules. Also, I have a free tournament organizer software for Windows PCs if whoever is hosting the tourny wants to use it, I can send them a link.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm down for a touney. Just let me know the rules. Also, I have a free tournament organizer software for Windows PCs if whoever is hosting the tourny wants to use it, I can send them a link.



ok thx I'll ask for it when i have the date lined up I will make people have a interest in it.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

Tournament sounds good, but I'm probably gonna lose the first round fighting you guys 
I've lost all my skillz


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Tournament sounds good, but I'm probably gonna lose the first round fighting you guys
> I've lost all my skillz



you don't even know the rules or restrictions?


( aka no tobi and sasori XD!!!!!! jk )


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

ok Ill join this tourney

note* people without an S in the start of there username can only use Chouji


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> ok Ill join this tourney
> 
> note* people without an S in the start of there username can only use Chouji



I'm kickass with chouji!!! 

but to be serious I might have to restrict all players with a S to not use S named players like Shikamaru


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I'm kickass with chouji!!!
> 
> but to be serious I might have to restrict all players with a S to not use S named players like Shikamaru



no prob there, hey I can even use Sakura  or Sasuke, Suigetsu,  heck even Sage Naruto.  So pumped


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> you don't even know the rules or restrictions?
> 
> 
> ( aka no tobi and sasori XD!!!!!! jk )



Lol no I've never been In a tournament before, so I don't know shit about rules and stuff 



Neko Enzan said:


> I'm kickass with chouji!!!
> 
> but to be serious I might have to restrict all players with a S to not use S named players like Shikamaru



No problem I've got Kisame and Asuma and maybe even Karin if I train 



Spiderman said:


> no prob there, hey I can even use Sakura  or Sasuke, Suigetsu,  heck even Sage Naruto.  So pumped



Suigetsu is no match for Kisame 

Oh please don't use SM Naruto or Minato 


EDIT: 





Spiderman said:


> ok Ill join this tourney
> 
> note* people without an S in the start of there username can only use Chouji



actually that's just absurd and unfair. You can't judge someone's skills by his/her mere username. 

Everyone is equal in choosing which character he/she wants, but I suggest that all puppet users, SM Naruto and Minato are forbidden. And awakenings should be too since Itachis Susano'o is rape.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Everyone is equal in choosing which character he/she wants, but I suggest that all puppet users, SM Naruto and Minato are forbidden. And awakenings should be too since Itachis Susano'o is rape.



Nah, Sm Naruto and Minato are easy to avoid since they're repetitive now, and you have as much a privilege at awakenings as the opponent does.

The only rule that seems legitimate is the banning of puppet users. They don't take a lot of skill and effort to be unfair to every player.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, Sm Naruto and Minato are easy to avoid since they're repetitive now, and you have as much a privilege at awakenings as the opponent does.
> 
> The only rule that seems legitimate is the banning of puppet users. They don't take a lot of skill and effort to be unfair to every player.


I second this.

Also: I'm down for a tournament.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol no I've never been In a tournament before, so I don't know shit about rules and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well ok Ill use Kakashi


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, Sm Naruto and Minato are easy to avoid since they're repetitive now, and you have as much a privilege at awakenings as the opponent does.
> 
> The only rule that seems legitimate is the banning of puppet users. They don't take a lot of skill and effort to be unfair to every player.


This.

Also Itachi should be banned. As he can turn things around pretty quick with his Awakening.

An I'm up for a tournament too.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 16, 2011)

*I need to get back into this game*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy crap that Sig looks soo sick


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Holy crap that Sig looks soo sick



thank you


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

No I'm talking about animeblue


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 16, 2011)

guys as same im doing on youtube, I invite you all (or who are interested) to play me cause i want to discover someone good at this good game (UNS2) so if you want to add DanDiCa, or DHDC7 i will gladly play with you.
if you are curious of how i play or something here is my youtube channel  the only crappy fight was against Bobroham (LoCoooooooJoe) cause he was using sasori too lol


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

People I was joking  

The Rules will be set differently

I'll create a tournament thread in a bit


----------



## G (Jun 16, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I need to get back into this game*



Do it.
I wanna battle you.



...You got a xbox right?
I remember seeing you in HidanUchiha's friends.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn I was top 1000 a month ago, stopped playing and I'm at 4000. Need to get back as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No I'm talking about animeblue



LMAO 

Anyways yeah, a tourney sounds good


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

ok just let me get organized all who wanna participate sign up


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet a tourney i'm game yo


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> ok just let me get organized all who wanna participate sign up



Link is dead


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

Yo Aeion sup bro 
i have this inner rage i need 2 get rid of n nothing helps like a good battle 
u up 4 it


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Link is dead



I fixed it I'm on my ps3 so work with me please

when I get on my NB I'll make it look nice


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Yo Aeion sup bro
> i have this inner rage i need 2 get rid of n nothing helps like a good battle
> u up 4 it



After exams, man. 1 week more


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion[LEFT said:
			
		

> [/LEFT];38957348]After exams, man. 1 week more



Yup me too next week Wednesday is my last exam  but it's German  I hate German


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> After exams, man. 1 week more



Ok 
now who should i take my rage out on


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Ok
> now who should i take my rage out on



hehe


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> hehe



Bring it Akito


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Bring it Akito



humph it's Lind Prepare to be rended by MY ROAD!!!!!! Virgin Blade!!!!!


----------



## Sera (Jun 16, 2011)

Do any of you know how much BP I need to be Mizukage?


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No I'm talking about animeblue



its okay I understand


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

RedHabanero said:


> Do any of you know how much BP I need to be Mizukage?



I think it's around 250,000 BP



Spiderman said:


> its okay I understand



I like your sig


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 16, 2011)

Love when people resort to jumping and holding guard all while forgetting I have the lead.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> II like your sig



thank you man, well when its this tourney happening


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> thank you man, well when its this tourney happening



 sign up first xD 

I'm working on after all major exams


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 16, 2011)

When is the tourny happening.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably next thursday


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

where do I sign up, pardon my questions


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> where do I sign up, pardon my questions



 I fixed it the link is fine


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

thanx I have signed up


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be needing some practice for the tournament since I haven't played much in a while. If anyone is up for practices before the tournament add me.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Love when people resort to jumping and holding guard all while forgetting I have the lead.



This... spending more time being precautious already means the opponent has the lead. Lol


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Probably next thursday



Hey! I finish my exams on Wednesday and I haven't touched my PS3 in months, do I even _get_ a chance to win in this tournament??


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey! I finish my exams on Wednesday and I haven't touched my PS3 in months, do I even _get_ a chance to win in this tournament??



Put all your mind into the game when you come home Wednesday, and practice your butt off  Then, maybe then, you might be considered to possibly be relatively less uncertain to have a fantasy of winning


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey! I finish my exams on Wednesday and I haven't touched my PS3 in months, do I even _get_ a chance to win in this tournament??



Hey dude chill I said probably thursday

might make it wednesday


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Why is Aeion banned lololol?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 17, 2011)

He had dupe accounts I think.


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

lol he banned, he can still read our post right?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

PRACTICE!!!!!! 

I will make the official date Next Friday for the tourney so that more people can enter I will make this the most fun anyone had.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> lol he banned, he can still read our post right?


No, all he can see is the court.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, all he can see is the court.


Not if he signs out


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Not if he signs out


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Not if he signs out



oh snap. :ho


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 17, 2011)

What the hell are the courts?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> What the hell are the courts?


If you're banned it's the only section you can see, to talk over your situation with the Staff, you all know how they can be, so it's not fun.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 17, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation
*




> Next week’s issue of Jump will reveal Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation. Haku, Zabuza Momoichi, Raikage and two Kumogakure jonins C and Darui are in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessss


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> *Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome news, though I ordered this game yesterday and now a new one's on the way 

Well, it's more awesome than that it sucks, by far.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

YES!!!! I'm getting NUNSG wait


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesomesauce! So gonna get it 
 When do we get a release date?


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That's awesome news, though I ordered this game yesterday and now a new one's on the way
> 
> Well, it's more awesome than that it sucks, by far.


Yeah I know, right? I don't know why but, it really sounded like DL content to me. If they do intend to make a completely new game with Raikage and possibly other characters, however, I wonder if Sasuke will finally have his Susanoo form?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuck yeah, this better be good.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> He had dupe accounts I think.



I got banned for flaming when I was just in a very hectic debate 

This is Aeion, btw


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Yeah I know, right? I don't know why but, it really sounded like DL content to me. If they do intend to make a completely new game with Raikage and possibly other characters, however, I wonder if Sasuke will finally have his Susanoo form?



I hope it's a completely new game though.

Would be awesome to have the Kage summit arc in there, too. 

Plus all Kages and their subordonites as playable characters.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it will be a whole new game don't worry lol


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I got banned for flaming when I was just in a very hectic debate
> 
> This is Aeion, btw


Duping shouldn't be your first option.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Duping shouldn't be your first option.



I've had this account for a very long time since I joined. This was before I knew you could change username  (which they still haven't done)


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think so. C2 said that there won't be any DLC for UNS2 and why the hell would they invent a new name just for DLC?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't think so. C2 said that there won't be any DLC for UNS2 and why the hell would they invent a new name just for DLC?



SSF4 AE comes to mind


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Super street fighter IV Arcade *EDITION* 

btw, super street fight IV 3D edition was an entire game, not DLC.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be a whole new game don't worry lol



I'm pretty sure too. 

Let's hope for some nice new character's and story parts.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys i figured it out, Generations will be Storm 1 & 2 combined into 1 new game, with the part 1 Naruto characters and Shippuden characters. Thats why there adding Haku & Zabuza. Hence the term, Generation.

No rep+ needed


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Not bad, your forensic ability


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank Forensic Files for that


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope for the story mode to start from Part 1 Zabuza&Haku and end at the 4th Ninja War.. And the story mode to be an Action, Adventure-RPG game like with a whole world to explore...

Bring the Kages in especially the past Hokages...

They better add big summons and tailed beasts to fight with like the Tenkaichi series had Hirudegran(sp?), Ouzaros and big fighters like Slug the namekian...

More jutsus and ougis.. better fighting engine.. destructable enviroment and damages on the characters like the Tenkaichi and Ragin Blast series has with thorn off clothes and dirts and scratches on their faces and body (Battle Damages)..

Jutsu Clashes damn it bring that back and intro before the fights starts... ;D

Alternate Outfits for the characters especially Itachi and Kakashi with ANBU outfit and A with his younger form as his alternate outfit and ofcourse with and without the cloack..

And finally I wish for UCHIHA MADARA from the flashbacks to appear in this game!!

To many wishes, none will happen ;(

I should just wait X)

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope for the story mode to start from Part 1 Zabuza&Haku and end at the 4th Ninja War.. And the story mode to be an Action, Adventure-RPG game like with a whole world to explore...
> 
> Bring the Kages in especially the past Hokages...
> 
> ...



Do want.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, "your wish... is where life is fostered" 

But that'd be freakin awesome. Can't they just for once combine all the good aspects of every Naruto game and combine it into one huge 印ic game?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Guys i figured it out, Generations will be Storm 1 & 2 combined into 1 new game, with the part 1 Naruto characters and Shippuden characters. Thats why there adding Haku & Zabuza. Hence the? term, Generation.
> 
> No rep+ needed



I though haku and zabuza were brought back by IR in the 4th great war? why merge 1 and 2?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Super street fighter IV Arcade *EDITION*
> 
> btw, super street fight IV 3D edition was an entire game, not DLC.



SSF4 was DLC shouldn't have been a new game 

I have SSF4 AE it was DLC edition means nothing for 4 new characters


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Do want.



There's is more which you will like and want, but I wont tell you that because then we will wish and hope too much and maybe get dissapointed with this one..  Let's stay low and wait for what they will bring out this time ;D

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> There's is more which you will like and want, but I wont tell you that because then we will wish and hope too much and maybe get dissapointed with this one..  Let's stay low and wait for what they will bring out this time ;D
> 
> -LS-



Agreed; hype is bad, most of the time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey, "your wish... is where life is fostered"
> 
> But that'd be freakin awesome. Can't they just for once combine all the good aspects of every Naruto game and combine it into one huge 印ic game?


Could be worse, at least their not going down the DBZ road and adding henchmen.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Lxfzmu_Rc&feature=feedlik[/YOUTube]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 18, 2011)

Already? 
This one at least needs to be better.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Zooooooooooooked, I call Danzo


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 18, 2011)

So which parts of the story in Naruto is it gonna take up?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2011)

Say, who's Jovernal_90 on PSN?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm.... That would be me. Why?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So which parts of the story in Naruto is it gonna take up?



I think they're going to start from part I all teh way to Part II, but it's weird how it works.. are they going to do Part II all over again?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 18, 2011)

Dosu better be in this one or I'm going to cry.

If this turns out the way i hope I'll be maining Dosu, Mizuki and stick with Karin too!


----------



## SBrown (Jun 18, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I think they're going to start from part I all teh way to Part II, but it's weird how it works.. are they going to do Part II all over again?



I wonder if they will have enough room to put everything on one disc without cutting out all the good stuff.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

nvm, I'm maining HAKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just got a message saying I don't deserve my rank because all I do is spam Melee Combos.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I just got a message saying I don't deserve my rank because all I do is spam Melee Combos.



 Epic


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I just got a message saying I don't deserve my rank because all I do is spam Melee Combos.



:rofl 

I think that's the funniest one I've heard so far


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol really Naruto Generations XD i made that joke wen Sonic Generations was announced XD its in my sig on the SEGA forums 
i'm loling that it actually is being made XD


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I just got a message saying I don't deserve my rank because all I do is spam Melee Combos.



Looool  

How did he spam?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

He was using Sasori and I just beat his ass with Neji while he kept trying to grab me but failed.

So he said all I do is spam melee combos.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> He was using Sasori and I just beat his ass with Neji while he kept trying to grab me but failed.
> 
> So he said all I do is spam melee combos.



How the hell can he talk? He's Sasori


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

??? What the hell are you talking about

He was using Sasori.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

They go find any excuse. Fuck him. At the some time, it fun getting hatemail from spammers.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> He was using Sasori and I just beat his ass with Neji while he kept trying to grab me but failed.
> 
> So he said all I do is spam melee combos.


Lol, So you beat a long range character with a short range character and he called you a spammer... Priceless lol. Beating Sasori with a short range character like Neji is one of the most hardest thing to pull of online in this game, specially if they know how to use it well and keep their distance.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They go find any excuse. Fuck him. At the some time, it fun getting hatemail from spammers.



hatemail is so annoying. I feel that if someone doesn't like the way I play, then don't play me anymore. Why waste time writing a message. lol. But thankfully I only play player matches, so I rarely get rage quits or hatemail. 

BTW, Nice set, Neo.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ??? What the hell are you talking about



You know what I'm talking about


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol this thread is dead now...


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Everyone went either to the Generation thread or the Tourney thread


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm still in this thread.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I'm still in this thread.



Me too. 

But I'm in the generations thread, too.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Same here, I'm everywhere at everytime


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Me too.
> 
> But I'm in the generations thread, too.



Link me to the thread


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Btw, who asked who Jovernal_90 was and for what?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Link me to the thread


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Btw, who asked who Jovernal_90 was and for what?



It was me, but no big deal, I saw you online and I forgot who it was


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah ok, just askin


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I need a new support set, everyone's adapting to my Pein/Hidan strategies


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Sasuke Taka is a heatseeking missile I tell you. Kakashi is too, but less accurate 

Juugo is pretty quick and surprising as support


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

I have found my style strategy and set with a brand new main I feel like I'm strong enough


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to asses your skills soon, Neko 

And yeah, Taka is a heat targeting missile... he's a little slow, though


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked Toxified tbh


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Toxified is dead, biatch. Aeion is in control


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

humph R.I.P Toxified he was so young


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Toxified was just another body transfer I have to do every 3 years


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

You're Tobi, not Orochimaru.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Toxxy was so cool, she was like "Helloo my name is Toxxy!" and stuff, it was so cute


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Toxxy was so cool, she was like "Helloo my name is Toxxy!" and stuff, it was so cute



Lol this was funny seriously


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You're Tobi, not Orochimaru.
> 
> I'm so confused.



Yes, that was out of character, wasn't it? 



Daftvirgin said:


> Toxxy was so cool, she was like "Helloo my name is Toxxy!" and stuff, it was so cute



Whatdafack? When did Tox every imply he was feminine?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Boxxy?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Boxxy?



 *Searchs up Boxxy*






















































... 




































































Jesus, what have I done


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

TROLLIN!!!!

you is doin it 

Aeion


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Boxxy is my love.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Toxified has become a Boxxy reference


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

*Proceeds to place gun under chin...*


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Boxxy will haunt you even in death.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Does that mean Boxxy's dying along with me?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

No, she is eternal.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

I luv Boxxy pek


----------



## DanE (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh come on man shes is kinda cute, I would never date a crazy girl like that but I would like her.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, she is eternal.



We shall soon see...
We shall soon see...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

You can't kill her she's an internet meme


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We shall soon see...
> We shall soon see...


Kill her, and I kill you. 

Then I revive her with the Dragonballs.


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

What the fuck am i reading


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

V said:


> What the fuck am i reading



An on topic thread that's not at all derailed.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Uhmm..._stuff_


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Our love for the goddess Boxxy.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

The Fact NUNS2 is dying too


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Dragonballs? I'm foiled


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> The Fact NUNS2 is dying too



This is true, I'm playing nuns 1 more then 2 now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

I need a PS3.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd play UNS1 but computers are so boring/too easy.  I'm amped for that UNS2 tourney though


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> This is true, I'm playing nuns 1 more then 2 now.



Same why does NUNS1 make 2 look like fail in some aspects?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nuns 1 is so much more fast paced and the CPU is way better, and I know this is going to sound crazy as hell but the Controls actually put you in control of your character.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

yup.. UNS1 was so fast paced... That's why I loved it 

I don't care about those whiny beches complaining about clashes, that shit was epic. Added more colour to the game. Tenten tries to act big using her ougi on Itachi... but he's too good for that *DODGE*

Ahhh, good times


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got finished playing player match against this turtler he beat me twice when I won he hate mailed me saying I only won cause I spammed ougi I ougi'd three times is that spam?


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I just got finished playing player match against this turtler he beat me twice when I won he hate mailed me saying I only won cause I spammed ougi I ougi'd three times is that spam?



Nope. that guy was just a sore luzor. 

I'm about to play some matches online; anyone wanna join me? Or shall I play strays?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd play if it wasn't for this godforbidden exams


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd play if it wasn't for this godforbidden exams



Good thing Im on my work term, I dont have to worry about studying and school 

Im free after 4:00 pm EST


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd play if it wasn't for this godforbidden exams



No worries. Soon we will play again. I've only battled you once, and I am still marveling at how you didn't get caught by my ougi at the end. Next time you wont be so lucky....


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pissed I just got through a session of NUNS1 using Sasuke with Sakon vs Naruto with 1st Hokage

NUNS2 looks like epic fail now


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

UNS2 is still good , just... UNS1 was better


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

But Tobirama was like pain in NUNS1 he blocked everything 

I miss the support combo were your support would melee for you 

 until Generations(hopefully being allot like 1)gets here NUNS2 will be fail to me


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 21, 2011)

This been dying in April.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> But Tobirama was like pain in NUNS1 he blocked everything
> 
> I miss the support combo were your support would melee for you
> 
> until Generations(hopefully being allot like 1)gets here NUNS2 will be fail to me



Lol it's funny how it took you literally 3 minutes to decide this.

They're both good. They have their ups & downs... UNS2 just has more downs


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol it's funny how it took you literally 3 minutes to decide this.
> 
> They're both good. They have their ups & downs... UNS2 just has more downs



3 minutes is all I need  

which is why I don't understand....UNS2 looked good but the more I replay UNS I realise why is UNS2 so much worse....I liked it but all these spammers and turtlers have ruined the game for me


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> 3 minutes is all I need
> 
> which is why I don't understand....UNS2 looked good but the more I replay UNS I realise why is UNS2 so much worse....I liked it but all these spammers and turtlers have ruined the game for me



You can turtle/spam in UNS1 as well. You're just not saying it cause there's no online play.

I played both UNS1 and UNS2 comparatively a few weeks back and I like them both. They both have qualities that are good. UNS1 just shows more


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You can turtle/spam in UNS1 as well. You're just not saying it cause there's no online play.
> 
> I played both UNS1 and UNS2 comparatively a few weeks back and I like them both. They both have qualities that are good. UNS1 just shows more



Yeah but the game isn't centered around just turtle/spam  

it's just my opinion of the game from my experience. NUNS2 may not be that bad to you seeing as your a "pro" but to a average player like me the fun is lost when I can't even fight in a fighting game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Yeah but the game isn't centered around just turtle/spam
> 
> it's just my opinion of the game from my experience. NUNS2 may not be that bad to you seeing as your a "pro" but to a average player like me the fun is lost when I can't even fight in a fighting game.



Hmm...  that last statement was very deep... There's a lot of meaning behind that

You have said some wise words this evening, Neko  To have been able to persuade me means greatly in my book

You're right though... UNS1 isn't a turtle/spam contest... I guess that's why it's so fun/live when you play.. Plus with all the bonuses UNS2 took out... UNS2 is crep when compared to UNS1 





WAZA


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Hmm...  that last statement was very deep... There's a lot of meaning behind that
> 
> You have said some wise words this evening, Neko  To have been able to persuade me means greatly in my book
> 
> ...



IDK how to respond other then ok


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> IDK how to respond other then ok



You have lost your spark and shine, and Aeion does not approve


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You have lost your spark and shine, and Aeion does not approve




 so talking in the third person helps well Neko Enzan is well aware of your disapproval


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> so talking in the third person helps well Neko Enzan is well aware of your disapproval



You're getting your shine back  Aeion.. erh, *I* am proud


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're getting your shine back  Aeion.. erh, *I* am proud



Good cause I really care for your approval


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Good cause I really care for your approval



Do I sense internet sarcasm?!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Sad, this is.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> *Sad*, this is.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWyXKT5qt4[/YOUTUBE]

?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember that show, I'm repping you with the nostalgia.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWyXKT5qt4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ?



a cow plus chicken


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I remember that show, I'm repping you with the nostalgia.



All the good shows have died  Spliced has potential though 

PS: Thank you for the rep, hahurrhurr


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I miss dexters laboratory


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

^ That was an amazing show, I still see that on from time to time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Best one was Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy  I've watched every single episode/special


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Fosters home for imaginary friends?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion 

Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3

Obito Uchiha is a playable char in this


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Courage The Cowardly Dog


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 22, 2011)

what's this? talk about cartoons i used to watch/like?!


i'm now so nostalgic my brain feels like a time machine


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

so does mine I miss cartoon netwook remember when it showed cartoons


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Aeion
> 
> Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3
> 
> Obito Uchiha is a playable char in this



Fak dat, I want him in Generations 

And what the hell? You changed your name? Why


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I liked your old name better.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Fak dat, I want him in Generations
> 
> And what the hell? You changed your name? Why



fine 

because I like this name better

Edit: well my old name got boring to me


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I liked the old name better too 

And how the hell did you change it so quickly? I've requested a name change and have been waiting for 3 months now...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Because I avoid trouble and like the mods


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone isn't doing their job, or you've got it changed recently.

Probably the former.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

^ This... Neko, you *are* trouble and the mods don't like you


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, who here mains/uses one of the puppet users? If you happen to use them, please give me your PSN so I can play you (My PSN is Valakrie_2041)!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Are puppet users banned from this tourney? If either answer, my hinata can destroy them puppet users


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Are puppet users banned from this tourney? If either answer, my hinata can destroy them puppet users



pffffffft im a boss with Kankuro lol i kid puppets r cheap 
I main NaruHina like a true boss been maing them since Clash o Ninja 2


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey, who here mains/uses one of the puppet users? If you happen to use them, please give me your PSN so I can play you (My PSN is Valakrie_2041)!



challenge accepted i'm Echothehedgehog


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Sonic, lets brawl, Imma take out your Kankuro like he was nothing


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Aeion
> 
> Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3
> 
> Obito Uchiha is a playable char in this



wait...... I thought that game came out a year ago on the psp?


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 22, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> challenge accepted i'm Echothehedgehog


Sure thing, your friend's list is full though.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^ This... Neko, you *are* trouble and the mods don't like you



hmm I am? and idc if they don't like me nobody needs too


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm I am? and idc if they don't like me nobody needs too



But Protoman likes you


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm I am? and idc if they don't like me nobody needs too



And Excalibur likes you


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But Protoman likes you



+rep for realising protoman was enzans netnavi


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko, wat mangas your signatures and avatars come from?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Soul Eater 

it's Neko Stein and Neko Death Scythe

and umm my others I forget


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

That doesn't look like stein


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

that's young stein when soul was his DW 

they just shotatized him


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> +rep for realising protoman was enzans netnavi



Lol I should call him Blues instead, fits in with the Japanese version of the show


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah xD but that made me feel better


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Speaking of Megaman.......... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLj1LhSMbsw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06MWPUeTYMw[/YOUTUBE]

And

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaJiYl-ZHiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Speaking of Megaman..........
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLj1LhSMbsw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06MWPUeTYMw[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I'll change my name back soon


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'll change my name back soon



Ah Noctis... you have a way of persuading people


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ah Noctis... you have a way of persuading people



The Prince only speaks the truth


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I do love Megaman


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

And  I do love poptarts!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Yo Aeion, is your body ready for Versus?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I couldn't get into Final Fantasy  Way too hectic to keep up with


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Each game has its own unique story, no games are related to one another 

Heres the Versus trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZvdT3QS4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't know what the hell was going on 

I'll research that later though, right now I gotta study for examzzz!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I finally bought a PS3 the day before yesterday, after I got NUNS2 in the mail. 

I'm loving the gameplay and the story mode is awesome, too.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats 

Get to Sasuke vs Itachi


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Congrats
> 
> Get to Sasuke vs Itachi



I'm (slowly) getting there 
I'm at chapter 1, still, though.

I really liked that, after the scene in which Naruto tells everyone how he doesn't want to waste time and that they should go to the hidden sand without breaks, to save Gaara as soon as possible, you proceed to investigate every object you encounter to find items.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2011)

dude, you're picking *every single* object?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> dude, you're picking *every single* object?



Yes; I'm savoring this experience.  :ho

I doubt I'll keep it up though, lol


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm (slowly) getting there
> I'm at chapter 1, still, though.
> 
> I really liked that, after the scene in which Naruto tells everyone how he doesn't want to waste time and that they should go to the hidden sand without breaks, to save Gaara as soon as possible, you proceed to investigate every object you encounter to find items.



Have you set your psn up also no need to investigate everywhere that fun should be left for later.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Have you set your psn up also no need to investigate everywhere that fun should be left for later.



I haven't set my PSN up yet; I will do that tonight ^^

And I doubt I'll investigate everything the entire game, lol.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I haven't set my PSN up yet; I will do that tonight ^^
> 
> And I doubt I'll investigate everything the entire game, lol.



you kinda have to to get the platinum


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> dude, you're picking *every single* object?



What? I picked up everything everywhere I went throughout the whole game


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

well scizor we'll play one day even if it is playing generations


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm playing online, ranked matches.. I haven't played online so much so I will just say this after 20 battles online (ranked match) " I HATE SPAMMERS WHO SPAMS JUTSUS AND ULTIMATE JUTSUS AND THROWS ONLY KUNAIS AND SHURIKENS!!"

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> well scizor we'll play one day even if it is playing generations



We could play some, soon, actually.

My PSN is: *ScizorSB*


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I'm playing online, ranked matches.. I haven't played online so much so I will just say this after 20 battles online (ranked match) " I HATE SPAMMERS WHO SPAMS JUTSUS AND ULTIMATE JUTSUS AND THROWS ONLY KUNAIS AND SHURIKENS!!"
> 
> -LS-


well battle me 


Scizor said:


> We could play some, soon, actually.
> 
> My PSN is: *ScizorSB*



My Psn is *NekoEnzan*


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

My PSN is Skyxen!  

But I suggest you train, train, and train as much as possible until you are at your maximum height of abilities, for *I am the Final Villain *


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My PSN is Skyxen!
> 
> But I suggest you train, train, and train as much as possible until you are at your maximum height of abilities, for *I am the Final Villain *



Final Villain


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I'm playing online, ranked matches.. I haven't played online so much so I will just say this after 20 battles online (ranked match) " I HATE SPAMMERS WHO SPAMS JUTSUS AND ULTIMATE JUTSUS AND THROWS ONLY KUNAIS AND SHURIKENS!!"
> 
> -LS-



Pretty much why I dont play ranked , or teams for that matter. Ppl so desperate for the win its all spam , pretty much the assist fighting for them, and no combos. I like my singles matches ( at least spam is a bit easier to deal with )


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My PSN is Skyxen!
> 
> But I suggest you train, train, and train as much as possible until you are at your maximum height of abilities, for *I am the Final Villain *



Heh then i challenge u doc 
lets go


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to destroy the final villain please.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Pretty much why I dont play ranked , or teams for that matter. Ppl so desperate for the win its all spam , pretty much the assist fighting for them, and no combos. I like my singles matches ( at least spam is a bit easier to deal with )



The problem is that I am trying to get 100% Trophys in UNS2 and I need to win 50 matches online to get the last titles =S and I think that Player Match is not working to get those titles so I have to play Ranked Matches

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Heh then i challenge u doc
> lets go





StraightEdge88 said:


> I want to destroy the final villain please.



The confidence of people...

Plus Sonic I face you all the time 

But anywho... face the Final Villain whenever you're ready


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My PSN is Skyxen!
> 
> But I suggest you train, train, and train as much as possible until you are at your maximum height of abilities, for *I am the Final Villain *



I'll add you, along with NekoEnzan 2night.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The confidence of people...
> 
> Plus Sonic I face you all the time
> 
> But anywho... face the Final Villain whenever you're ready


*
Tuesday! When I get a controller...*


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 25, 2011)

lol Aeion, confidence is half-way to get the job done.

I know the Final Villain won't go down nicely


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> lol Aeion, confidence is half-way to get the job done.
> 
> I know the Final Villain won't go down nicely



The Final Villain won't go down *period*


----------



## Butcher (Jun 25, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Pretty much why I dont play ranked , or teams for that matter. Ppl so desperate for the win its all spam , pretty much the assist fighting for them, and no combos. I like my singles matches ( at least spam is a bit easier to deal with )


Single ftw .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The Final Villain won't go down *period*



I will practice and then I will challenge you, too


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2011)

I m new to team matches hence I dont play good, I play single almost all the time, never liked the support, I prefer tagging in between combos anyday


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Havent played Player Matches for a looooooooooong time.
The reason is simple: No one plays them!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

I usually go on Player Matches to try new strategies or work on new characters, that's about it


----------



## SBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

V said:


> Havent played Player Matches for a looooooooooong time.
> The reason is simple: No one plays them!



Heeeeeyyy I play them!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

ehhh bored I play anything not very good yet I try


----------



## Alicia (Jun 26, 2011)

Now everyone train and challenge the Final Villain. He *must* go down. 
The good guys always win, remember?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The Final Villain won't go down *period*



We'll see about that "Villain"


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

now I'm bored as Hell someone battle me


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Now everyone train and challenge the Final Villain. He *must* go down.



And how are you going to do that, Daft?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

umm I'm bored as hell


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion is ok, not unbeatable or anything, i beated him, twice


----------



## Alicia (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And how are you going to do that, Daft?



*Every mortal entering earththread, heed my message! The rule of Aeion Khan shall not last forever, for he will fall in Mortal Kombat!! *


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Aeion is ok, not unbeatable or anything, i beated him, twice


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I hit the 9 Mill mark on my BP last night 

Btw Aeion have you faced KyuubiControl before? That guy is a huge douchebag when it comes to winning.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I hit the 9 Mill mark on my BP last night
> 
> Btw Aeion have you faced KyuubiControl before? That guy is a huge douchebag when it comes to winning.



Yeah, I fucking hate that guy. He talked shit to me that I wouldn't play him when I was afk, spammed like 99 messages saying "HAHAHAHA", then when the time came that I faced him, he left the battle when I was about to win. 

Hate that guy with a passion...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, I fucking hate that guy. He talked shit to me that I wouldn't play him when I was afk, spammed like 99 messages saying "HAHAHAHA", then when the time came that I faced him, he left the battle when I was about to win.
> 
> *Hate that guy with a passion...*



Just don't turn into an Uchiha Emo, alright?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, I fucking hate that guy. He talked shit to me that I wouldn't play him when I was afk, spammed like 99 messages saying "HAHAHAHA", then when the time came that I faced him, he left the battle when I was about to win.
> 
> Hate that guy with a passion...



The funny thing is I beat him twice, he beat me once afterwards, then he made a huge deal out of it? And the only fact he beat me because lag spike and shitty connection appeared 


Well anyways heres a Test Recording of me, I tended to noticed I jump blocked a little  I am disappoint


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

someone battle me then record it see how bad I am


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The funny thing is I beat him twice, he beat me once afterwards, then he made a huge deal out of it? And the only fact he beat me because lag spike and shitty connection appeared
> 
> 
> Well anyways heres a Test Recording of me, I tended to noticed I jump blocked a little  I am disappoint


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I want a recorded battle


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You tend to air combo/jump around a lot
> 
> And LOL, at 5:22 you were still on the ground while in the team ougi



Luckily Hidan saved  my ass in that battle


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I want a recorded battle


That'd be sweet, and I wish you could watch them from the air and move the camera all around to watch, not just be stuck to a characters back.


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That'd be sweet, and I wish you could watch them from the air and move the camera all around to watch, not just be stuck to a characters back.



Yeah, that can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

What you mean?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He didn't beat me. The first time I was lagging like hell, so I couldn't do anything, the 2nd time I was playing around, I was Hidan with 1 support and he was Asuma... He didn't even realize that I was toying with him
> 
> And shyakugan.. you gotta stop doing random moves.. you need strategy not randomization



Hey i fight like that to make the video interesting, i can stand around like a prick ready to counter, jump block, or spam behind the back uj's an shit, but thats lame, plus read the comments in the video, ppl love my fighting style, some even thought you play cheap . And i cant believe your gonna start talking about lag on here, smh. I beat you fair an square twice smh 

Anyway i wanna play you again you are pretty good. 



& is anyone here named/played Peji- ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Hey i fight like that to make the video interesting, i can stand around like a prick ready to counter or spam behind the back uj's an shit, but thats lame, plus read the comments in the video, ppl love my fighting style, some even thought you play cheap . And i cant believe your gonna start talking about lag on here, smh. I beat you fair an square twice smh
> 
> Anyway i wanna play you again you are pretty good.



You don't make things interesting, you just do things randomly, you only win by chance, not by skill. No comments on your video ever included the statement of me being cheap, seeing as I was playing fairly. You didn't beat me fair and sqaure, if certain connections prevent me from playing at my full potential, then I have the right to say so. The 2nd time I was Hidan, tell me to play seriously before you claim that you beat me "fair and square"


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 27, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> & is anyone here named/played Peji- ?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

skyakugan wanna battle


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You don't make things interesting, you just do things randomly, you only win by chance, not by skill. No comments on your video ever included the statement of me being cheap, seeing as I was playing fairly. You didn't beat me fair and sqaure, if certain connections prevent me from playing at my full potential, then I have the right to say so. The 2nd time I was Hidan, tell me to play seriously before you claim that you beat me "fair and square"





> i wish if there is only 1 player playing this game ( PS360HD2) he is the best and *the other players are spammers* -__-



An dude wow, i was the one complaining about lag, an you were like "if i had a nickel for everytime i heard that excuse" now your on here using that same "excuse" *smh* dude. 

 Plus the only skill you have is picking the cheapest supports & knowing how to use them well, im still waiting for my singles battle 



Psysalis said:


> Wow what a chump .
> 
> If you are on the 360 , I'll give you a fair match with Sasori.



i got a 360 but no live 



Shota said:


> skyakugan wanna battle



yea we can but i wont be on it for the rest of the week, add me Bloodybladesboys


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

> i wish if there is only 1 player playing this game ( PS360HD2) he is the best and the other players are spammers -__-





> *The Tobi player was decent*



One comment on Youtube doesn't determine shit.



shyakugaun said:


> An dude wow, i was the one complaining about lag, an you were like "if i had a nickel for everytime i heard that excuse" now your on here using that same "excuse" *smh* dude.



The point is you beat me once when I was not trying to my full extent, and *then you start boasting about it* like it was a true win. If you start BS like that while you're just doing random garbage on the battlefield then yes, I'm going to let you know that that wasn't my hardest.

The funniest thing about this though, is you only showed the match you did decent in. Where's the match where I was Tsunade and I had perfect health while you died? Where are all those other matches where I had a nice green bar and you were desperately fighting with a quarter orange? The problem with you is that you pick and choose which part of the recordings you want to put online and then you feel good when you play decent against me. People like you have no right to talk




> Plus the only skill you have is picking the cheapest supports & knowing how to use them well



Oh, you mean *Team Matches?* That's what they're called, I'm sure you didn't know that. The whole goal of Team Matches is to know how to use them well. And you were using the exact same support as me, so don't contradict yourself 



> im still waiting for my singles battle



Lol, you feel high and mighty because you do random things on the battlefield and label it as your skill. Just because you know how to tilt doesn't mean you'll do any better in singles than you did in Teams.

Honestly, pathetic people like you who go to these lengths are unbearable


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 27, 2011)

LOLOL.

Great talk. So Aeion, when can we fight ^_^ ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LOLOL.
> 
> Great talk. So Aeion, when can we fight ^_^ ?



Well, my bro's using the PS3 right now, but I'll be free sometime later today 

It's been a while since we fought


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed. This time we'll have a good fair battle


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Indeed. This time we'll have a good fair battle



Yup. I'm experimenting with some new characters anyways


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Me too actually. I've been trying to play with mostly combos and stuff, to make the matches for interesting.

We have different timezones tho. What time is it there?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Now that school's over, anytime is free. But right now it depends on when my bro decides to get his ass off the PS3


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jun 27, 2011)

No worries. Anything, you can always PM me or something


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I need to practice with Pro players so I can stop sucking anyone wanna help me 

my psn is NekoEnzan


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> One comment on Youtube doesn't determine shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 GTFO of here with this not trying bullshit, guess what, i wasnt trying either, [see what i did there] when you lose somehow you werent trying, you were using every cheap technique in the book, jump blocking, NOT DOING COMBOS, Spamming Hidan's Support so you can get a cheap UJ, and most importantly,  almost every fight we had, when i started owning you, you would do the Hidan trick, or dash then Team UJ, you honestly arent as good as you think you are.

 You claim i fight random, dont everyone does ? DO you go in with every single move pre planned ? Maybe you do because you dont engage, you just hop around like a dick waiting for your supports to return, so you can try an get another easy UJ with Hidan. And as far as the Tsunade fight, i was texting you asking you how the hell do you keep doing that Block jump, mid battle, i wasnt even moving.

 Why dont you tell everyone how i wanted to record singles matches, and you basically begged me not to LOL. I still have our chat logs on my Ps3, PLEASE dont Let me post them. Yes you beat me way more then i did you, Yes you owned me in a few matches, but most of our battles were close, Its ok to lose man, people on here think your the god of UNS2, but they'll forgive you even if you lose a few matches, be a man an admit.


At the end of the day, play me in Singles, let me record it, an prove me wrong , YOUR ONLY SKILL IS YOUR SUPPORT TIMING, you by far have the best support timing of anyone ive played, but everything about the rest of you game is unimpressive, down to the supports you use, an cheap tricks every good spammer knows.

Your just a Dressed up SPAMMER


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm Peji, you mad?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

lol your Peji- ? your lying , if so dude i was so frickin mad when i played you


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

eerrr I need help


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> GTFO of here with this not trying bullshit, guess what, i wasnt trying either, [see what i did there] when you lose somehow you werent trying, you were using every cheap technique in the book, jump blocking



Oh dear Jesus, do you really want to do this? Really? 



> NOT DOING COMBOS



Don't begin to make yourself look like a fuckin idiot now, I was Tobi & Hidan. You want me to do counterproductive combos so you can easily grab/use jutsu and then claim you destroyed me?



> Spamming Hidan's Support



How do you "spam" support? Support is restricted by a cool down, there is no way, shape, or form in which you can "spam" support. Use your words wisely before the shit you spew works against you.



> *when i started owning you*


 That's why you lost every match... There is no Hidan trick.. I use Hidan for many uses, such as blocking your fuckin kunai spam, to which you do a lot, getting a bit of air, and getting you to be more cautious because you attack like there's no consequences, with your fuckin random grabbing when I'm 10 metres away from you, always gambling that you're going to get me. That's why it's so easy to get you in ougis/teams



> *You claim i fight random, dont everyone does ?*


 See, when you say stupidness like this, I don't even need to respond to prove you don't know how to play. Just re-read your text to see the retarded remarks you allow yourself to make  



> DO you go in with every single move pre planned ?



No, when he does this, I know I have an opportunity to do this. I'm running low on chakra, so I should take a breather and charge up. His support is gone, so I have a chance to overwhelm him with melee

Not durrdurrdur lemme melee when both his supports are there. oH look I have Hidan, let me randomly use him when my opponent is all the way on the other side of the screen, that's productive. Ooohhhk imma grab random and maaaybe i have a chance to get him,, doope i missed now he's going to ougi. i hav an excuse to complain now yey. let me combo empty space and see how that works

You don't play like that, you dumbass. You analyze the situation and know when to use what with timing. Honest to God, I know you don't play any Ranked Matches because the way you talk is like some fuckin 5 year old idiot, complaining because someone doesn't do what you like or are used to.



> And as far as the Tsunade fight, i was texting you asking you how the hell do you keep doing that Block jump, mid battle, i wasnt even moving.



No. No I'm sorry, there was no excuse for this one. You were Kabuto and you were doing fine, you just lost miserably and instead of showing the whole recording, you pick and choose what you want people to see. That's pathetic, even for you 



> Why dont you tell everyone how i wanted to record singles matches, and you basically *begged* me not to LOL.



Now this is another problem I have with you... Certain things go down between me and you, and you're going to come here on these forums acting like the high & mighty good guy, making up BS and bending the truth to your benefit. 

Never once did I ever make any implications whatsoever that I was begging you not to do singles. I specifically told you, we'll do Asuma vs Hidan because you were feeling good that you fucking beat me while I was Hidan with 1 shitty support, while you were Asuma with 2 decent ones. I said we'll do one more team match, Asuma vs Hidan, then singles. But no, you got all fucking hip hip and hyper over playing like a dumbass and you lost track about what you were doing. Don't come on the forums and try to cover up your mistakes and twist the truth like that, because it makes you look like nothing more than a blithering idiot.



> I still have our chat logs on my Ps3, PLEASE dont Let me post them.



You're not going to post our chat logs on PS3. You're going to specifically decide which text to take out just to benefit the garbage you're trying to say now. That's all you ever do. You can't use PS3 chat log as your reference because you're going to play and mingle with that as well. Pathetic dumb bitch, you can't even use a norm properly without tainting it in your favour




> At the end of the day, play me in Singles, let me record it



I'm just going to come back to saying the same thing. You love to pick and choose what you do or do not want to record. You're just going to pick your best battle and post it here on the forums/Youtube and say you destroyed me, when probably out of 50 matches you won once or twice, while I utterly embarrassed you. But of course you won't post that, no of course not. 



> YOUR ONLY SKILL IS YOUR SUPPORT TIMING


*
UNS2 IS CORRUPTED. 90% OF SKILL IN THE GODDAMN GAME IS TIMING. OTHERWISE IT'S JUST RANDOM BULLSHIT THAT YOU CLAIM TO CALL SKILL. *

Please dude, you can spew all the shit you want to spew, but don't get me started on this point right here.




> you by far have the best support timing of anyone ive played, but everything about the rest of you game is unimpressive, down to the supports you use, an cheap tricks every good spammer knows.



And you're just an average Joe who bitches & whines about everything, instead of figuring out ways to overcome and avoid it. You know how many goddamn pussies like you awakening 24/7 with Lee/Minato/Itachi? You know how many times I've had to deal with that? You know how many times I've complained about you doing that so far? Once, and that's right now, because instead of bitching like a 5 year old kid, I find my ways around it.


What little bit of respect I could say I've ever had for you has gone, because you yourself have proved you're just another dumbass silly bitch who doesn't know how to play, doesn't know how to improve, and doesn't know how to adjust, adapt like a goddamn fucking human being


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

Whats with this unneccessary arguing


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I suddenly don't feel like I suck anymore 

xD just practiced my ass off and I'm ready for you Aeion!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 27, 2011)

Practicing.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I suddenly don't feel like I suck anymore
> 
> xD just practiced my ass off and I'm ready for you Aeion!



Anytime


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anytime



Come Online Bro


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh dear Jesus, do you really want to do this? Really?
> 
> Don't begin to make yourself look like a fuckin idiot now, I was Tobi & Hidan. You want me to do counterproductive combos so you can easily grab/use jutsu and then claim you destroyed me?



you played with Tsunade an did the exact samething



> How do you "spam" support? Support is restricted by a cool down, there is no way, shape, or form in which you can "spam" support. Use your words wisely before the shit you spew works against you



When i said Hidan spam, i mean you use him the same exact way everytime, to get a easy Ougi in, in my book thats *CHEAP*



> That's why you lost every match... There is no Hidan trick.. I use Hidan for many uses, such as blocking your fuckin kunai spam, to which you do a lot, getting a bit of air, and getting you to be more cautious because you attack like there's no consequences, with your fuckin random grabbing when I'm 10 metres away from you, always gambling that you're going to get me. That's why it's so easy to get you in ougis/teams



YOU USE HIDAN FOR UJ.



> See, when you say stupidness like this, I don't even need to respond to prove you don't know how to play. Just re-read your text to see the retarded remarks you allow yourself to make



Im not a robot, my style of fighting isnt prefixed, i adapt to the situation at hand then change my style accordingly, You think like a 12 year old with a 1 track mind, its sad really



> No, when he does this, I know I have an opportunity to do this. I'm running low on chakra, so I should take a breather and charge up. His support is gone, so I have a chance to overwhelm him with melee
> Not durrdurrdur lemme melee when both his supports are there. oH look I have Hidan, let me randomly use him when my opponent is all the way on the other side of the screen, that's productive. Ooohhhk imma grab random and maaaybe i have a chance to get him,, doope i missed now he's going to ougi. i hav an excuse to complain now yey. let me combo empty space and see how that works



Everytime i start to combo you, you call in Pain or Hidan, thats the exact reason why you cant choose any other support, Pain protects you from having to actually fight/knj back, an Hidan allows you to lands cheap ougi's



> You don't play like that, you dumbass. You analyze the situation and know when to use what with timing. Honest to God, I know you don't play any Ranked Matches because the way you talk is like some fuckin 5 year old idiot, complaining because someone doesn't do what you like or are used to.



Im not complaining about anything, i just hate cheap/spammy players that think there good because they play cheap, incase you didnt know, we werent playing ranked, you didnt have to play like if your character die, you Die LOL




> No. No I'm sorry, there was no excuse for this one. You were Kabuto and you were doing fine, you just lost miserably and instead of showing the whole recording, you pick and choose what you want people to see. That's pathetic, even for you



i Showed 1 battle , because you dipped an said you had to go, so i was going to wait for our second battle an make 1 long video, but whatever makes you feel reasoned




> Now this is another problem I have with you... Certain things go down between me and you, and you're going to come here on these forums acting like the high & mighty good guy, making up BS and bending the truth to your benefit.
> 
> Never once did I ever make any implications whatsoever that I was begging you not to do singles. I specifically told you, we'll do Asuma vs Hidan because you were feeling good that you fucking beat me while I was Hidan with 1 shitty support, while you were Asuma with 2 decent ones. I said we'll do one more team match, Asuma vs Hidan, then singles. But no, you got all fucking hip hip and hyper over playing like a dumbass and you lost track about what you were doing. Don't come on the forums and try to cover up your mistakes and twist the truth like that, because it makes you look like nothing more than a blithering idiot.



LOL I quit out to setup my capture card after i BEAT YOU twice, once i got back on i was going to send you a invite, i asked you, singles or teams, you said "teams dude, singles suck there so boring" , this is after i challenged you to singles matches [LOL]. So i said fine ok. Bottom line is, play me in singles, an lets see what happens.




> You're not going to post our chat logs on PS3. You're going to specifically decide which text to take out just to benefit the garbage you're trying to say now. That's all you ever do. You can't use PS3 chat log as your reference because you're going to play and mingle with that as well. Pathetic dumb bitch, you can't even use a norm properly without tainting it in your favour




Hmm why you getting so personal ? Does this game mean that much to you ? Geez trying to type as many badwords in one sentence as you possibly can wont help you get your point across any clearer. I still wanted to play you again, but now i dont think i do , you might try to find me an kill me after i beat you again 




> I'm just going to come back to saying the same thing. You love to pick and choose what you do or do not want to record. You're just going to pick your best battle and post it here on the forums/Youtube and say you destroyed me, when probably out of 50 matches you won once or twice, while I utterly embarrassed you. But of course you won't post that, no of course not.






> *
> UNS2 IS CORRUPTED. 90% OF SKILL IN THE GODDAMN GAME IS TIMING. OTHERWISE IT'S JUST RANDOM BULLSHIT THAT YOU CLAIM TO CALL SKILL. *
> 
> Please dude, you can spew all the shit you want to spew, but don't get me started on this point right here.




You probally freak out when you lose in storm 2 like a world of warcraft geek , Once again, all this chatter is pointless, play me in Singles matches, stop dodging the challenge , grow a pair an stop acting like a girl smh



> And you're just an average Joe who bitches & whines about everything, instead of figuring out ways to overcome and avoid it. You know how many goddamn pussies like you awakening 24/7 with Lee/Minato/Itachi? You know how many times I've had to deal with that? You know how many times I've complained about you doing that so far? Once, and that's right now, because instead of bitching like a 5 year old kid, I find my ways around it.



You awakened with Madara, no every character everytime you could 




> *]What little bit of respect I could say I've ever had for you has gone, because you yourself have proved you're just another dumbass silly bitch who doesn't know how to play, doesn't know how to improve, and doesn't know how to adjust, adapt like a goddamn fucking human being*



 what is this ? LOL. Dude chill out man, to much anger spilling out on these internetz . Anyone who watched our fight cant say i suck, if playing with integrity, without spamming and using cheap well known tricks, mean im an average player then so be it man.

You jump an run more then you fight.

I Respect this


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

umm I fight Aeion allot even though I lose Hidan is an easy avoid/Knj Pain Super Knj'able 

I lose became I'm a rookie if I was a pro me and aeion would be equals


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> umm I fight Aeion allot even though I lose Hidan is an easy avoid/Knj Pain Super Knj'able
> 
> I lose became I'm a rookie if I was a pro me and aeion would be equals



Of course its easy to avoid, look at the video i did it several times, but the fact he feels he has to do it, is what makes it sad. you may not know but all the pro's who play this game  KNOWS HIDAN & Pain are the Aizens of supports , i swear if he couldnt use those two, he would be mediocre


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Of course its easy to avoid, look at the video i did it several times, but the fact he feels he has to do it, is what makes it sad. you may not know but all the pro's who play this game  KNOWS HIDAN & Pain are the Aizens of supports , i swear if he couldnt use those two, he would be mediocre



I also played him using randoms and mirror matches he plays fairly. Aizen got pwned by Ichigo but by luck survived Mugetsu . I'd like to battle you I combo allot and I knj okay I use to do nothing but taijutsu no grabs just Jutsu or Ougi yet I learned that being good isn't by all out ramming into the opponents it's about reflexes and your ability to analyze you opponent. I sound stupid just play me one day to see how I am. 

Plus no need for attacking each other on NF respectfully agree to battle it out you guys are pros so act like them at least in front of this rookie.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm on my ps3 sorry for the grammar.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> you played with Tsunade an did the exact samething
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Whats with this unneccessary arguing



Do not argue with a fool. People may not be able to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> I also played him using randoms and mirror matches he plays fairly. Aizen got pwned by Ichigo but by luck survived Mugetsu . I'd like to battle you I combo allot and I knj okay I use to do nothing but taijutsu no grabs just Jutsu or Ougi yet *I learned that being good isn't by all out ramming into the opponents it's about reflexes and your ability to analyze you opponent.*



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shota again."

I owe you a lot of rep


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Do not argue with a fool. People may not be able to tell the difference between the two.



was this for me?

Edit:NVM I just wanted to end the fight you both are awesome and I wanna fight you both


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> I also played him using randoms and mirror matches he plays fairly. Aizen got pwned by Ichigo but by luck survived Mugetsu . I'd like to battle you I combo allot and I knj okay I use to do nothing but taijutsu no grabs just Jutsu or Ougi yet I learned that being good isn't by all out ramming into the opponents it's about reflexes and your ability to analyze you opponent. I sound stupid just play me one day to see how I am.
> 
> Plus no need for attacking each other on NF respectfully agree to battle it out you guys are pros so act like them at least in front of this rookie.



Its funny you know, the two times i beat him, was when he didnt have enough time to choose Hidan & Pain as supports. But You are right in a funny way , i was just mad he came here an claimed i didnt beat him, but he made it all personal .  Try to get him to play a singles match with you, you might actually win


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Its funny you know, the two times i beat him, was when he didnt have enough time to choose Hidan & Pain as supports. But You are right in a funny way , i was just mad he came here an claimed i didnt beat him, but he made it all personal .  Ty to get him to play a singles match with you, you might actually win



I did play singles one time I got pwned.  As long as you two try to work it out it's cool. And my whole point was fight me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> I did play singles one time I got pwned.  As long as you two try to work it out it's cool. And my whole point was fight me.



whats your psn ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> was this for me?
> 
> Edit:NVM I just wanted to end the fight you both are awesome and I wanna fight you both



Nah, it's just a quote I thought I should say. Continue to argue with an idiot, and people will claim you're both idiots. I'm gonna stop talking to this kid because he's obviously trying to progress this argument by talking about me through you, lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, it's just a quote I thought I should say. Continue to argue with an idiot, and people will claim you're both idiots. I'm gonna stop talking to this kid because he's obviously trying to progress this by talking about me to you, lol



You act like a kid man, when you grow up, ill be waiting for some singles matches


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> *You act like a kid man*, when you grow up, ill be waiting for some singles matches



You've already given me more than 5 reasons why you contradict yourself with this statement. Give it up dude, this argument is over


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

who's arguing ? Im asking for some singles matches, but it seems baby aeion is still upset smh


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> whats your psn ?


*NekoEnzan*


Aeion said:


> Nah, it's just a quote I thought I should say. Continue to argue with an idiot, and people will claim you're both idiots. I'm gonna stop talking to this kid because he's obviously trying to progress this argument by talking about me through you, lol



but maybe try to reverse it if you know he won't stop try to end it peacefully like saying fine later or something


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> but maybe try to reverse it if you know he won't stop try to end it peacefully like saying fine later or something



I think simply ignoring that instigator will do


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think simply ignoring that instigator will do



oh ok 

well see I'm no rank and have 500 posts I've only been here for a month.....I'll reach 1000 posts well 2000 posts before the remaining 5 months I wish I could get senior early.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota are you on, do you want to play now ?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Shota are you on, do you want to play now ?



sure  

 I'm a rookie so go easy 

2 singles then 2 teams?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh Only at 9.1 mill bp >.> 900000 more bp >.<


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Not this


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing but arguing going on in here.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 28, 2011)

Got back from call only 2 see 2 pages of wtf, aeion and shyaku

Very poor display of maturity, so what if one of you won twice, why throw silly words across 2 entire pages. Why not battle it out again,this should atleast rid the assumptions if thats the case.

Being mature also means letting things go,I honestly didnt see the point of this argument. buddy up and patch up the issues with another battle..aeion be serious and prove u dont need pain hidan support.
Thnx


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

slickcat said:


> Got back from call only 2 see 2 pages of wtf, aeion and shyaku
> 
> Very poor display of maturity, so what if one of you won twice, why throw silly words across 2 entire pages. Why not battle it out again,this should atleast rid the assumptions if thats the case.
> 
> ...



this is what is wanted, but i guess aeion is taking our dispute to heart, ill aplogize for making a big deal out of this, sorry fellow nfers i r ashamed 





Ninja Genius said:


> haha!  I recently got the game and after getting all the characters played online.  The majority of the characters play like this.  They stay away and don't initiate attacks, just use assist until you get confused in the chaos so that they can spam Ultimates on you.
> 
> Theres rarely any comboing online at all.  Which is why I got bored of it and just play vs friends and comps.  What needs to be fixed about this game, that allows for this boring method of play is, if your ultimate misses you should still lose the entire bar and not just a little bit which allows you to try it again right away.  The log dodge needs to be nerfed so that an evaded attack puts you outside spam attacking range or only allows for one counterattack.  Those are the main reasons why you get this weird jumping/running kunai spam, no attacking until attacked tactic thats done online.



you got some great ideas


----------



## slickcat (Jun 28, 2011)

good, I respect the liberty it takes for you to apologize. cheers

@ningen. I agree with you, I have only one pattern of play, its to go in for combos but in this game you can lose easily to team ultimate and ultimates spam, I d like to play someone who wont use awakening, ougi or team ultimate for once, just a dragged match with melee and ninjutsu. but since pros use such way of playing, I to force myself to use ougi or team ultimate just because the entire bar is flamed.
still I enjoy playing neko..but I enjoyed more when he was a melee spammer


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Your arguing is funny to read


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2011)

slickcat said:


> good, I respect the liberty it takes for you to apologize. cheers
> 
> @ningen. I agree with you, I have only one pattern of play, its to go in for combos but in this game you can lose easily to team ultimate and ultimates spam, *I d like to play someone who wont use awakening, ougi or team ultimate for once, just a dragged match with melee and ninjutsu.*but since pros use such way of playing, I to force myself to use ougi or team ultimate just because the entire bar is flamed.
> still I enjoy playing neko..but I enjoyed more when he was a melee spammer



That pretty much describes my fighting style 
PSN is same as my NF username


----------



## slickcat (Jun 28, 2011)

k will play u later at night,coz I m checkin NF from my phone during lectures. thnx


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol i use phone all the time


----------



## SBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

I just read the 2 page argument. And I wanted to jump in so much cuz I was in the PSN chatroom scoping their convo with the Sharrinegan. lol But its good to see that the dispute is over. Be sure to post those vids for the next time you two play (no picking and choosing =P). I wanna see the final victor!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

There's so many things slickcat doesn't realize about what we were talking about, and there's so many things I should say to him, but for the sake of my sanity and the truth-bending shyakugan is going to execute, I'll just continue to say nothing


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion, be the better man.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

hmm me and Shyakugan battled I won 50% of them it seems were equal in strength

Edit: The Argument


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Aeion, be the better man.



I have been, by ignoring Shyaku's provoking behaviour (and now slickcat's), and I shall continue to do so


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion fight me!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

This early in the morning? 

EDIT: Fine...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

if you want


----------



## slickcat (Jun 28, 2011)

I read the entire arguments and if exchanging of words didnt reveal atleast majority of the problem then I wouldn't hv intervened but since you see things that way then no problems, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, what did I miss?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

Neo we need to have a match again 
Ive become immune to Shikamaru users


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, really?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

^Come at me bro


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Nnneeeeeooo 

You owe me a lot of matches


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm done playing this game ^-^ cya ppl


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

And I'm done convincing Neko, on to another matter


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And I'm done convincing Neko, an to another matter



That's cool I'm hopeless :33 

well


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened? Why is Neko leaving?


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Neko, what happened during our matches?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

I got D/Ced no matter you won


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh well, the fun had just began!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

ehh I guess I had fun


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I just read the 2 page argument. And I wanted to jump in so much cuz I was in the PSN chatroom scoping their convo with the Sharrinegan. lol But its good to see that the dispute is over. Be sure to post those vids for the next time you two play (no picking and choosing =P). I wanna see the final victor!



Aeion doesnt want to play  oh well



Shota said:


> hmm me and Shyakugan battled I won 50% of them it seems were equal in strength
> 
> Edit: The Argument



Yea i like the way you play, if there is tag team in Generations we'll be unstoppable


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Yea i like the way you play, if there is tag team in Generations we'll be unstoppable



we'll be gods  

Sasuke/Itachi Sussano'o blade smash


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know why I can't replay the Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle?  It's the only one thats not replayable in the Hokage's room...and the only one I don't have the secret factor on.  Please don't tell me I have to replay the entire adventure mode just to redo that battle because if so, I'm not doing it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Does anyone know why I can't replay the Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle?  It's the only one thats not replayable in the Hokage's room...and the only one I don't have the secret factor on.  Please don't tell me I have to replay the entire adventure mode just to redo that battle because if so, I'm not doing it.



You should be able to replay it? Maybe collect the memory shards left at the Uchiha Hideout?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Back on the sceen


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Does anyone know why I can't replay the Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle?  It's the only one thats not replayable in the Hokage's room...and the only one I don't have the secret factor on.  Please don't tell me I have to replay the entire adventure mode just to redo that battle because if so, I'm not doing it.



I replayed it a couple of times to get the secret factor. Try doing what Noctis said and collect the memory shards! [:


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> Back on the sceen



As soon as they pop your gate, you knew these mathafackas made a mistake


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone ever notice that Killer Bee says "sexy" when he uses his speed pill?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anyone ever notice that Killer Bee says "sexy" when he uses his speed pill?



lol maybe


----------



## Alicia (Jul 1, 2011)

Neko, you beat my ass with those annoying team ougis  

Oh well, I suck at UNS2 anyway. Haven't played it when I got my new silver controller. I'm playing MvC3 instead, its much more fun thb


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got beat by Noctis I hate Itachi and Hinata and no Daft your good lol I'm not good had to use TO just to win


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Noctis never wants to face me, thus he faces you guys just for teh win. Hmph


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Noctis never wants to face me, thus he faces you guys just for teh win. Hmph



Bitch you never asked


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Btw Heres my battles with Neko 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbyv24l5MZQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66MMpHoJAss&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Daft, I ll prbly play you this night, well its night here in europe, just finished with my rounds in the hospital, so when I get to the apartment, I ll send you a msg.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Bitch you never asked



Whatafack? I ask you all the time


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Whatafack? I ask you all the time



Oh Really?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh Really?



Yes really. Then you're like "teeheee, not now =P"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yes really. Then you're like "teeheee, not now =P"



You asked me to show you my secret tactic, you didn't clearly ask me to fight you


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Then show me the tactic *and* fight me!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> I just got beat by Noctis I hate Itachi and Hinata and no Daft your good lol I'm not good had to use TO just to win


Well I got raped because I mostly used melee. Guess that's a reason to punish 



Aeion said:


> Noctis never wants to face me, thus he faces you guys just for teh win. Hmph


Perhaps that's the reason why nobody wants to fight you? 



slickcat said:


> Daft, I ll prbly play you this night, well its night here in europe, just finished with my rounds in the hospital, so when I get to the apartment, I ll send you a msg.


Tomorrow night or the day after tomorrow, I was playing MvC3 anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Perhaps that's the reason why nobody wants to fight you?



What're you talking about? Facing me is something to die far.

Hm hm hm... To _die_ for..


----------



## Alicia (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What're you talking about? Facing me is something to die far.
> 
> Hm hm hm... To _die_ for..


Why is it worth dying for when all we get is our asses being kicked by you, hmm?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then show me the tactic *and* fight me!



Ill fight you but I won't use my tactic because Ill save that for when you lose against Dan and face me at the Loser Tourney  But if that doesn't happen ill show you after tourney


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ill fight you but I won't use my tactic because Ill save that for *if* you lose against Dan and face me at the Loser Tourney  But *when* that doesn't happen ill show you after tourney



FIXED.  And boy was that a major fix


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> FIXED.  And boy was that a major fix



Bitch


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Bitch



Bastard


----------



## Pierre (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys play on psn or xbl? I'd like to join in on the fun.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

I play on psn cause my xbox got red rings


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol I kicked that guys ass before, SNIPER818, He raged quit every time


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Aeion needs to watch this, my exact thoughts on how he plays



Dude, stop making up bullshit, stop bitching over nothing, and stop provoking a useless argument. I stopped replying to your 5 year old garbage days ago and still you insist on aggravating me. Grow up and stop proving your a dumbass by being so immature. This shit got old days ago


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Dude, stop making up bullshit, stop bitching over nothing, and stop provoking a useless argument. I stopped replying to your 5 year old garbage days ago and still you insist on aggravating me. Grow up and stop proving your a dumbass by being so immature. This shit got old days ago



i thought i was on your ignore list


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> i thought i was on your ignore list



Nothing to say for yourself? That's what I thought. 5 year old kids love to argue and continue arguing with nothing to say for themselves...


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi GUYS, which console are you guys playing on ^_^, I would like to battle you guys at least once, and I use Jiraiya most of the time , here is my nick on PSN: Kage_Slaughterer, and here is xbox: FFTHEGREAT, add me ^_^


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll face you some time, Hoho 

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## Kilawog (Jul 2, 2011)

I liked the game, though I regret buying it. I would have rather rented it because its one of those games when you finish it you don't really get back into it. But thats my views. Good game though.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Hi GUYS, which console are you guys playing on ^_^, I would like to battle you guys at least once, and I use Jiraiya most of the time , here is my nick on PSN: Kage_Slaughterer, and here is xbox: FFTHEGREAT, add me ^_^


Hey, I would like to play you! My PSN is: Valakrie_2040. I can't get on right now, but I'll add you when start playing today.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 2, 2011)

that will never change. My love for hate messages.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 2, 2011)

Add me on PSN.
Pathos_Grim

Im pretty good at this game.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Hi GUYS, which console are you guys playing on ^_^, I would like to battle you guys at least once, and I use Jiraiya most of the time , here is my nick on PSN: Kage_Slaughterer, and here is xbox: FFTHEGREAT, add me ^_^



I'm NekoEnzan on Psn add if you wish


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 2, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm NekoEnzan on Psn add if you wish



Sure thing, but I won't have access to my ps3 until Tuesday next week so I will meet ya on the battlefield then ,


----------



## Pierre (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm about to buy a ps3 just so I can play with you cool cats.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Pierre said:


> I'm about to buy a ps3 just so I can play with you cool cats.



NUNSG is just like NUNS2 so when you get a ps3 get NUNSG


----------



## SBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Hi GUYS, which console are you guys playing on ^_^, I would like to battle you guys at least once, and I use Jiraiya most of the time , here is my nick on PSN: Kage_Slaughterer, and here is xbox: FFTHEGREAT, add me ^_^



added ya on PSN


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2011)

Pierre said:


> I'm about to buy a ps3 just so I can play with you cool cats.



be aware of jump blockers


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 3, 2011)

i would like to face anyone who challenges me i consider miself the best at the game on xbox live add me anyone who thinks they may be better - kidkash47


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

no one should say there the best it makes them a target


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice set you've got there, Neko


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Am a bit rusty at this game soo if anybody want to play .. Add me 

PSN: xllkaboomllx


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

How exactly you can jump block?
I've tried but i couldnt.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2011)

hmmm jump to the side and hold guard at the sametime, you will know when you dont cover much distance will jumping to any direction and on landing guard animation is prominent


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Good, let's teach him how to be unfair


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nice set you've got there, Neko



it's Ash Ketchum I didn't realize until now ash crossdresses allot in pokemon


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 3, 2011)

Would anyone recommend me starting to play this again? Or is the game still full of spammers?

I played quite a lot of ranked matches, ended up with 500 wins and 200 losses. Then I just played player matches. However, my opponents still annoyed me as I saw lots of Itachis, Sage Narutos, Deidaras etc.

My Karin got a bit bullied...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Would anyone recommend me starting to play this again? Or is the game still full of spammers?
> 
> I played quite a lot of ranked matches, ended up with 500 wins and 200 losses. Then I just played player matches. However, my opponents still annoyed me as I saw lots of Itachis, Sage Narutos, Deidaras etc.
> 
> My Karin got a bit bullied...



it's full of spam/turtlers


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> it's full of spam/turtlers



Even player matches? 

Has anyone become a master of combos yet?


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 3, 2011)

im 945 and 400


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

Im 430 - 445
Dont exactly remember.


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Master of combos?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Even player matches?
> 
> Has anyone become a master of combos yet?



I haven't yet. But I played someone the other day who had mastered them. It basically involves perfect timing of support characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

1000 - 200
 but I'm starting to lose interest in ratios


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

2400 - 760


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm the lowest 272 - 73 I'm a Sage


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 3, 2011)

PS3 - 534/53

Xbox 360 - 132/13


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

30 or something wins
over 200 losses 

still jounin leader; I don't play this game anymore since I got MvC3


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 3, 2011)

I dont remember my ratio, was paying real close attention to them at first,but then I just totally forgot about them ^_^, can't wait to get home and start playing !!!!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just recently found some footage of Noctis ragequitting a Ranked match.

Tsk, tsk bro


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I just recently found some footage of Noctis ragequitting a Ranked match.
> 
> Tsk, tsk bro



Problem? /trollface

Naw but Im trying to get to cap as fast as possible been rage quitting for some games for a bit 

So I can then continue on life because Im so close to cap >.<!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 5, 2011)

cap?  Whats that for to get a title?

I was so happy, I was getting every trophy and thought the 30hr trophy was going to be the last one I was going to get.  But the only trophies I don't have are the 30hr and the All titles one.  I looked up what I have to do to get all the titles and was like "FUCK THAT!" The titles are like trophies in trophies...if anything getting them are a lot harder than the trophies.  

So I'm giving up on platinum, its just going to be another game where I'm one trophy short of it.  I honestly don't see how you guys can play online so much.  It's too broken and not fun for my taste.  I don't want to just be another one of those people running away and spamming Deidara and Chiyo until you get team ultimate and then once you nail em with a support use the team ultimate on them because they can't defend.  I'd rather play something else for fun..


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Problem? /trollface
> 
> Naw but Im trying to get to cap as fast as possible been rage quitting for some games for a bit
> 
> So I can then continue on life because Im so close to cap >.<!!!!!



Tsk tsk tsk.  The Prince is becoming corrupt. You are tainting your lineage in the King's hierarchy


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

This is old news to all you guys, but I just feel like putting it out there:

Karin's moveset is a joke in NUNS2 
And she did have potential, as I see it.


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

Really?
I thought it fit well.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

her ougi was fun to use against rasengan spammers


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This is old news to all you guys, but I just feel like putting it out there:
> 
> Karin's moveset is a joke in NUNS2
> And she did have *potential*, as I see it.



 What are you smoking? I'd like some


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> Really?
> I thought it fit well.



I c wut you did thar :ho



Aeion said:


> What are you smoking? I'd like some



How can you deny there was actually some material they could've worked with, other than perfume


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tsk tsk tsk.  The Prince is becoming corrupt. You are tainting your lineage in the King's hierarchy



Two conflicts will arise


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis fan wank vs Madara fan wank


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Two conflicts will arise



Bitch is trying to call me a female? Now it's on


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Bitch is trying to call me a female? Now it's on


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 5, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I honestly don't see how you guys can play online so much.  It's too broken and not fun for my taste.  I don't want to just be another one of those people running away and spamming Deidara and Chiyo until you get team ultimate and then once you nail em with a support use the team ultimate on them because they can't defend.  I'd rather play something else for fun..


I'm not entirely sure how either, but, the only reason why I'm still playing this catastrophe is because its the only game that I have on the PS3 at the moment lol, but the kinds of things that I am seeing/hearing in this game is getting so silly to the point where I'm thinking about just quitting early and going back to finish the PS1 Final Fantasy's that I never completed (FF Origins - anthology). I'll probably be purchasing a new online game next week, but at this point I've just had about enough of this game . The things that I've read when concerning Generations made me even more disappointed, too. I'm worried that they won't even bother balancing out some of the characters. I'm not about to pay around $60 just to fight Sasori and imada all day again. 

Anyways, I've been playing a lot of single player matches lately with various friends online and I must say that it is...absolutely terrible. A lot of people kept telling me, "Hey! Combos are more relevant!", but...this is definitely not the case. All single player matches mean for me is that I have an even more difficult time against characters who can easily dash > ougi/bait ougis, and most of all...Sasori (Basically, I find that lower tier characters just have a harder time competing with stronger characters without supports). Not only that, despite supports being gone, KnJ just totally kills single matches for the most part, as they then become a complete bore where _eventually_ someone is just going to do a rasengan or ougi to the back instead of starting a combo . 

The only thing that I really appreciate about singles is that, since the team gauge is gone, there is no silly stuff like Shika + attack assist and team ougi that just has ridiculous priority, speed, and makes everyone literally turtle for a period of time from being so scared of getting hit.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





Scizor said:


> This is old news to all you guys, but I just feel like putting it out there:
> 
> Karin's moveset is a joke in NUNS2
> And she did have potential, as I see it.



Karin is my 3rd most played character in ranked matches, and she's not bad at all!

Nice combos, good knockback grab, good homing tilt, kunai > shurikens, perfume spray is good against rasengan and blocks projectiles, ougi is pretty awful though (except vs sasuke, and same for awakening).


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Karin is my 3rd most played character in ranked matches, and she's not bad at all!
> 
> Nice combos, good knockback grab, good homing tilt, kunai > shurikens, perfume spray is good against rasengan and blocks projectiles, ougi is pretty awful though (except vs sasuke, and same for awakening).



Never said she was a bad character.
I only said her moveset is a joke, not that it's a bad moveset, just a little too 'original' 

*Development team:*
"Alright guyz, here we have Karin. Any ideas?

She's a girl so.. perfume!

Perfume it is."


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> She's a girl so.. perfume!
> 
> Perfume it is."



But "Karin" means Perfume!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> But "Karin" means Perfume!



That's *not* a good excuse, imo


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Irukas name means dolphin but we don't see any Suiton/Water Release from him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> But "Karin" means Perfume!



The 7 swordsmen have names after fruit, but we don't see them summoning such nonsense


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> Irukas name means dolphin but we don't see any Suiton/Water Release from him.





Aeion said:


> The 7 swordsmen have names after fruit, but we don't see them summoning such nonsense



My point exactly.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 5, 2011)

Iruka should use dolphins! It would be much more interesting than what he actually does (nothing).

I'd like to see him summon and ride a giant dolphin into the war!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

to bad kishi hates Iruka I mean he is Anbu lvl (but Anbu is semi-fodder lvl) and I'd love that Iruka could be like Kisame but with Dolphins xD


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> to bad kishi hates Iruka I mean he is Anbu lvl



 Iruka's an academy teacher? That's nowhere near ANBU


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Iruka's an academy teacher? That's nowhere near ANBU



I say anbu lvl before the injury he got on that mission with Kakashi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

Iruka would be great as a support character which only purpose was to save you from shurikens.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Iruka would be great as a support character which only purpose was to save you from shurikens.



lol.

Well that *is* pretty much his only canon ability


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

There ya go then


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> I say anbu lvl before the injury he got on that mission with Kakashi.



We're.. uh... talking about the same show here, right?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

yup I think it's in the databook


----------



## DedValve (Jul 5, 2011)

What the hell is with these names? Dolphins? Perfumes? Fruit of the hidden loom mist? 

Suddenly I can't think of these guys without thinking of what their names actually mean. Just like when I found out what Goku and Vegeta meant.

Damn Japanese.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow omg. Tsunade is a fucking beast in this game, definitely my new main. 

Aeion, I want a rematch.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 5, 2011)

........................


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Damn Japanese.



Wut? 

But it's so awesum



Dim Mak said:


> Wow omg. Tsunade is a fucking beast in this game, definitely my new main.



Yeah, she's quite good 

Also, can everyone please list their mains?

I'm picking mains atm, and I want to see what's good/mainstream/bad/etc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Neji
2. Shika
3. Hinata
4. Kiba


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

1.Sasuke(CTS)
2:Kabuto
3.Killer Bee 
4.Naruto(Hokage)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 1. Neji
> 2. Shika
> 3. Hinata
> 4. Kiba





Shota said:


> 1.Sasuke(CTS)
> 2:Kabuto
> 3.Killer Bee
> 4.Naruto(Hokage)



Nice. =)

My favorite characters so far, gameplay wise:

1. Naruto (FRS)/Naruto (SM)
2. Tobi
3. Sasuke (Taka)
4. Pein
5. Kakashi
6. Konan

(in that order)


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Kabuto
2. Konan
3. Juugo
4. Tobi


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Why are people listing top 4? lol

1. Jiraiya
2. Tobi
3. Kakashi



QUOTE=Dim Mak;39231165]
Aeion, I want a rematch. [/QUOTE]

Any time you're ready, braw


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why are people listing top 4? lol
> 
> 1. Jiraiya
> 2. Tobi
> ...



Any time you're ready, braw [/QUOTE]

Alright, alright.

My top 3, for now:

1. Sasuke (Taka)
2. Naruto (SM)
3. Tobi

I'm guessing the top 2 on my list are pretty mainstream, though


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Itachi
2. Hinata 

.
.
.
.
.
Thats it


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

1 - Tsunade
2 - Sakura
3- Jiraiya


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

just fought that hohohaha guy 

he jump kunai's allot to the point I had to use Sasori just to win a match 
I'm not mad he won all the other matches by kick back ougi's and turtle man I gotta practice more. 

if anyone thinks it's not that bad face him and see.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got capped on BP WOOOTTT and it took me almost a year


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

I see you lurking talk!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why are people listing top 4? lol
> 
> 1. Jiraiya
> 2. Tobi
> ...



Any time you're ready, braw [/QUOTE]

Mine are :

1) Jiraiya
2) Naruto wind.....
3) Shikamaru

I want to fight ya using Jiraiya, Aeion , ya're up to it


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> just fought that hohohaha guy
> 
> he jump kunai's allot to the point I had to use Sasori just to win a match
> I'm not mad he won all the other matches by kick back ougi's and turtle man I gotta practice more.
> ...



Your strategy isn't bad ) you were just waiting for me to attack then use the super move ( I REALLY HATE THAT ), are running seems to be one of your specialties too =.=" Wish I could have recorded the whole thing, 3 of his most use characters are all for spamming super Ougi ! GOSH


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Your strategy isn't bad ) you were just waiting for me to attack then use the super move ( I REALLY HATE THAT ), are running seems to be one of your specialties too =.=" Wish I could have recorded the whole thing, 3 of his most use characters are all for spamming super Ougi ! GOSH



 The sarcasm is too strong, I love this game just for moments like these lol. Oh yeah, Hohohaha, we need to paly soon!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Ho ho.... ha ...ha .......ha


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> The sarcasm is too strong, I love this game just for moments like these lol. Oh yeah, Hohohaha, we need to paly soon!



Didn't I just battle ya ?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Your strategy isn't bad ) you were just waiting for me to attack then use the super move ( I REALLY HATE THAT ), are running seems to be one of your specialties too =.=" Wish I could have recorded the whole thing, 3 of his most use characters are all for spamming super Ougi ! GOSH



can you blame me you jump kunai then run till you have support then run into me for a kick back then ougi. I swear I HATE playing people who just jump block or jump kunai.

how do you spam ougi with Kabuto/KB/or Naruto Hokage? again I'm not gonna stand there so you can jump kunai then break my guard. if you had recorded which I wish you had people would see I'm right. so how you durin


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Tsunade
2. Pein
3. Kakashi/Yamato


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Didn't I just battle ya ?


Um...No, I'm afraid I don't recall  

Edit: Wait wait, what's your PSN?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol fight hohohaha as well..

Dude you need to stop with your kunai spam. Just because you lose with that strategy doesn't mean you have the right to ragequit and then complain about how I react against your rain of kunais, lol.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol fight hohohaha as well..
> 
> Dude you need to stop with your kunai spam. Just because you lose with that strategy doesn't mean you have the right to ragequit and then complain about how I react against your rain of kunais, lol.



Dude, I did not do kunai spam at first, you started jumping like a frog =.=" I HAD NO CHOICE


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Um...No, I'm afraid I don't recall
> 
> Edit: Wait wait, what's your PSN?


Kage_Slaughterer


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Kage_Slaughterer


Oh yeah, sorry about that! :amazed Hey guys I fought Hohohaha not so long ago, and I have no idea where all this "kunai spam" nonsense is coming from. Hey, this guy continuously rushed up to me and tried to execute combos (Many of them were successful) and all this other crazy stuff. Also, yeah I got caught into attack assist into ougi a few times, but stop acting like you guys don't use that mess either lol. Anyways, I think his Jiraiya is prime stuff, I couldn't beat his Jiraiya, even with my Naruto lol.

Also lets assume that he does "kunai spam". Neko, you got to admit, you bait ougis like crazy (Nothing wrong with that, its part of the game). And Aeion...we talked about this before, hopper, but hey its just part of the game, too. Besides, I learned about jump blocking from you, sensei! lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Dude, I did not do kunai spam at first, you started jumping like a frog =.=" I HAD NO CHOICE



Idiot... I see you act like a novice when you play this game, so let me tell you how it goes.


When someone is going to use cheap strategies like a bitch, the way in which the victim responds is to avoid such bullshit.

Examples;

1. When you call support + chakra dash like a goddamn newbie, I'll jump dodge you, simple as that. The more you do that cheap-ass strategy, the more I'll avoid it

2. When you kunai spam like, yet again, a pathetic newbie, I'll jump/side dash to avoid that as well, as many times as you decide to act like that


You can't bitch at me for avoiding your pathetic strategies. I told you this on PSN. Learn how to play the game or stop playing, period.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

This makes me want to fight Hohohaha now


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

I still want someone to explain me why support attack + dash is considered "newbie" move for some people...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I still want someone to explain me why support attack + dash is considered "newbie" move for some people...



It's abusing and misusing the function of support. The whole dash + block = both rebound thing is corrupted as it is, and using that corruption to your advantage is the same thing as cheating in a tournament or competition.

The fact that you have to use that method just to get your flying kick, the fact that you have to resort to that, really means you can't play well, if you can't use any other strategy just to get that to happen.

And all in all, the fact that you even have to rely on Team Gauge, or ougis or any of that for that matter also shows you aren't of high skill, because any experienced player knows they don't need that stuff to win. All that ougi business is just taking the opportunity.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed in the part where you say that skilled players don't need those things to win but there NO rule whatsoever that can consider that a "noob" move.

If you're good enough, you can sub or avoid (like you explained) with ease, so it shouldn't bother you much. A skiller player should know how to adapt to ANY kind of style, being cheap or not, or else he simply isn't that great at all.

Complaining never brough anything to anyone in this game so I find it so damn annoying the constant complain about this and that. There's so many broken things in this game that it's not even funny and you actually pick one that it's not that cheap in my view. It's a way to level up your odds of the support attack to hit... What's wrong with that? Again, if you're good, you sub or avoid. Simple and effective.

There's NO "good" or "right" way to play this game, people need to put this on their mind. There are cheap tricks, there are broken mechanics, there are many ways to conduct a battle. You either deal with it or stop playing.

This isn't anything against you Aeion but I find complains more annoying than any kind of spam that this game might present.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Idiot... I see you act like a novice when you play this game, so let me tell you how it goes.
> 
> 
> When someone is going to use cheap strategies like a bitch, the way in which the victim responds is to avoid such bullshit.
> ...



Ok then. I have nothing else to say, and thanks for the lesson that I will never be able to practice , in my opinion, u just jump like crazy like spamming


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> *If you're good enough, you can sub or avoid (like you explained) with ease, so it shouldn't bother you much. A skiller player should know how to adapt to ANY kind of style, being cheap or not, or else he simply isn't that great at all.*



Honestly, I love you for saying this paragraph. This, right here, defines every inch of argument anyone has had about me with this game about anything.
*
LISTEN TO THIS, PEOPLE. THESE ARE WORDS OF WISDOM.*

I never deliberately complain about any tactic, but when people come and complain nonsense to me, I feel the need to tell them why I did so, and it's usually for their cheap tricks. Then it just comes to your statement. You do something cheap, I adapt to it. If you complain about that, GTFO, because you have no right to complain about such. 

Ah, I'm glad someone else comes to the same conclusions that I do


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> can you blame me you jump kunai then run till you have support then run into me for a kick back then ougi. I swear I HATE playing people who just jump block or jump kunai.
> 
> how do you spam ougi with Kabuto/KB/or Naruto Hokage? again I'm not gonna stand there so you can jump kunai then break my guard. if you had recorded which I wish you had people would see I'm right. so how you durin



I just fought ya again, and this time I did not spamming at all, but you were just doing your stuff again , you DID SPAM OUGI WITH KABUTO, ITACHI, do not say that you did not, and do not say that you did it because I was spamming kunai.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 5, 2011)

I do agree with you Aeion. I really do but support + dash is something that you shouldn't be so bothered about.

We both know here's so many worse things in this game that it's not even funny to mention them. That's all I'm saying.


And you still owe me our rematch


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Honestly, I love you for saying this paragraph. This, right here, defines every inch of argument anyone has had about me with this game about anything.
> *
> LISTEN TO THIS, PEOPLE. THESE ARE WORDS OF WISDOM.*
> 
> ...



So the conclusion is I can spam kunai again when fighting you guys  love this conclusion.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha want to fight me?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hohohaha want to fight me?



Sure, you want me to spam kunai or not ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I do agree with you Aeion. I really do but support + dash is something that you shouldn't be so bothered about.
> 
> We both know here's so many worse things in this game that it's not even funny to mention them. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> ...



I'm not bothererd about chakra + dash. I was going on about how Hohofagfag was bitching about my strategies when I was just adapting to his 

And yes. Yes I do owe you a rematch. Whenever you're ready


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm not bothererd about chakra + dash. I was going on about how Hohofagfag was bitching about my strategies when I was just adapting to his
> 
> And yes. Yes I do owe you a rematch. Whenever you're ready



Oh ok, I admit losing to ya fair and square, and I will try to adapt with your style


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Sure, you want me to spam kunai or not ?



Don't care, Im Omecronblazor


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Don't care, Im Omecronblazor



Add me instead, yours is too long :amazed

Kage_Slaughterer


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Add me instead, yours is too long :amazed
> 
> Kage_Slaughterer



Lol you serious? Yours is longer than mine, anyways I sent you a request


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Add me instead, yours is too long :amazed
> 
> Kage_Slaughterer



...


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol you serious? Yours is longer than mine, anyways I sent you a request



Cool, as expected from a "lots of nine" Hero , fight me again when you have time


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry Neko. My connection was acting up again and couldn't sign into PSN


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

just fought Aeion 

I quit


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Cool, as expected from a "lots of nine" Hero , fight me again when you have time



Lag was holding my subs back otherwise I wouldn't have got in your damn uppercut combo >.>


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lag was holding my subs back otherwise I wouldn't have got in your damn uppercut combo >.>



Cool combo huh , you should let me host next time


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> just fought Aeion
> 
> I quit



Don't get discouraged just because you lost to me. It happens to everyone


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't get discouraged just because you lost to me. It happens to everyone



but I lose to everyone.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Cool combo huh



You focus way too much on doing that combo and trying to get that Fireball in me


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> but I lose to everyone.



At least you won when battling me 

@Noctis Lucis Caelum: Oh, I did not realize I focus too much on it,  I was trying to dodge your fireballs =))


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> but I lose to everyone.



Oh, you mean four people? 

There's specific 4 people I lose to as well. Does that mean I suck?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh, you mean four people?
> 
> There's specific 4 people I lose to as well. Does that mean I suck?



 but your a pro


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> At least you won when battling me
> 
> @Noctis Lucis Caelum: Oh, I did not realize I focus too much on it,  I was trying to dodge your fireballs =))



that's not really an accomplishment


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> that's not really an accomplishment



What do you mean? You mean I am not worthy to be your loser


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> What do you mean? You mean I am not worthy to be your loser



I'm a boss  

 come at me bro 

but I still suck


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> but your a pro



Then why the heck are you discouraged that you lost to me?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then why the heck are you discouraged that you lost to me?



I thought I would have improved even a little yet no I'm the same. 

well I fought online lost 4 more matches plus lost even more to 3 matches hohohaha

I'm discouraged because I shouldn't suck this much!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm a boss
> 
> come at me bro
> 
> but I still suck



I just came and you quit on me 
You shouldn't be like that =.=", life is such a long road for you to be upset and discouraged everyday. Improvement can't be seen or noticed in just one or two days, it takes time. BTW, my goal now is to beat Aeion no matter what its gonna take =))


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I just came and you quit on me
> You shouldn't be like that =.=", life is such a long road for you to be upset and discouraged everyday. Improvement can't be seen or noticed in just one or two days, it takes time. BTW, my goal now is to beat Aeion no matter what its gonna take =))



well I didn't ragequit 

l've been playing for months still same lvl

well I have nothing to look forward too but disappointments there expected so I know it'll happen it's all I got.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I just came and you quit on me
> You shouldn't be like that =.=", life is such a long road for you to be upset and discouraged everyday. Improvement can't be seen or noticed in just one or two days, it takes time. BTW, my goal now is to beat Aeion no matter what its gonna take =))



I`ve been telling Neko this all the time. You can`t see improvements in a few games or a few days... And little does he realize, he`s improved a lot in a few months. Hell, I`ve even seen more improvements when I faced him today. but if you don`t tell him, he`ll just say he sucks and blah blah and all that nonsense... lol


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm not bothererd about chakra + dash. I was going on about how Hohofagfag was bitching about my strategies when I was just adapting to his
> 
> And yes. Yes I do owe you a rematch. Whenever you're ready



I just noticed you called me HOHOFAGFAG


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I just noticed you called me HOHOFAGFAG



Ho ho ho!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Shota said:


> I thought I would have improved even a little yet no I'm the same.
> 
> well I fought online lost 4 more matches plus lost even more to 3 matches hohohaha
> 
> I'm discouraged because I shouldn't suck this much!



Well you couldn't suck more that I do, you won 8 battles in a row against me


----------



## slickcat (Jul 6, 2011)

daft lemme know when u re free today, lets hv our melee showdown


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

slickcat said:


> daft lemme know when u re free today, lets hv our melee showdown



About 4pm GMT+2 Eastern European Time. No ougis and team ougis nor awakenings. Basically just jutsu and combo


----------



## slickcat (Jul 6, 2011)

yup sounds fine , will be back from the hospital by that time. will send u a msg then.


----------



## Asuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the game a few days ago.  Love it, the boss fights are all amazing, the naruto vs sasuke and the jiraiya vs pein fights stand out the most so far.  

Tried a few games online, i sucked lol, 3w 5l.  Up for a game though if anyone has xbl, feel free to add me: BambooxBlade .


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool Asuto, I'll add you. I'm willing to play just about anyone, but hey Noctis, I want to play you the most. I have yet to play a good Itachi player, so I'm looking forward to it whenever you're available.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Cool Asuto, I'll add you. I'm willing to play just about anyone, but hey Noctis, I want to play you the most. I have yet to play a good Itachi player, so I'm looking forward to it whenever you're available.



I played him with my Jiraiya and lost 3 times just so you know  ( maybe because of lag =.=" ), we should have some matches later today too
@Slickcat: Now I see ya, was wondering where you've been the whole time after our matches ^_^


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Cool Asuto, I'll add you. I'm willing to play just about anyone, but hey Noctis, I want to play you the most. I have yet to play a good Itachi player, so I'm looking forward to it whenever you're available.



Our connection is crap though T.T


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had a sparring session with slickcat with only melee and jutsus allowed. Damn that was awesome


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm bored but I don't wanna play


----------



## G (Jul 6, 2011)

This game gets boring after some time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Not for me


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Next time, *we* fight, Aeion! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I'll fail horribly because I'm getting my ass kicked by Neko and Valakrie already


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Next time, *we* fight, Aeion!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And that fight shall be fierce, my friend 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry, I'll try to use as much melee as possible. For your sake


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna practice with me 

I'll be quiet the entire time.


----------



## G (Jul 6, 2011)

JustOwnin said:


> I am the best naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 player in the world.
> 
> I have the game for both systems.
> 
> ...



Anyone remember this guy?
I remember i fought him once.
I was winning and then he ragequitted.

Good memories.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

who is justownin never heard of him


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

V said:


> Anyone remember this guy?
> I remember i fought him once.
> I was winning and then he ragequitted.
> 
> Good memories.



I wanted to face that guy too, wanted to see how many wins I'd have to get for him to ragequit. People like him are hilarious


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 6, 2011)

I've started playing ranked matches on my alternative PSN (created it for more Demon's Souls character slots - a much more balanced PvP game). On my normal PSN my top three are Kabuto, Shino and Karin but I've decided to just play as Neji for now.
Air palm is now my second favourite tilt move, no one can seem to KnJ it! 

It was funny in the early stages fighting spammers hoping for an easy win, I didn't pick on those with original character sets and low win/loss ratios though.

Currently I'm on 29 wins and 5 losses. I had one really fun match against a Sage Naruto with Jiraiya and Minato support who was using voice chat. I didn't hear anything much except when I landed an ultimate through his Rasengans and when I finished him off (just heard an exclaimed: "WHAT!?").
Also, I pulled off a full up combo into team ultimate!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 6, 2011)

Team Hyuuga a army.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I had one really fun match against a Sage Naruto with Jiraiya and Minato support who was using voice chat. I didn't hear anything much except when I landed an ultimate through his Rasengans and when I finished him off (just heard an exclaimed: "WHAT!?").



I loooove fighting people with headsets. They're reactions are so funny


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I loooove fighting people with headsets. They're reactions are so funny



Another good moment I've had against someone with voice chat was in a Choji vs Lars match.

I finished Lars off with Choji's tilt and the guy just burst out laughing


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

I have battled guys who tried to open some kinds of weird music to distract me in battle, so I had no choice but to mute the TV =.="


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I have battled guys who tried to open some kinds of weird music to distract me in battle, so I had no choice but to mute the TV =.="



:rofl really?! That's fucking hilarious! How people come up with these ideas lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally got online after a month, & I still got it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I have battled guys who tried to open some kinds of weird music to distract me in battle, so I had no choice but to mute the TV =.="



Lmao, I usually mute those people in the lobby screen


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Harharhar. I've discovered some new strategies that will revolutionize my fighting style forever!  

Can't wait to try this out online


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now I'll never be able to defeat anyone


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And that fight shall be fierce, my friend
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't use ougis and awakenings and I have a bad habit of grabbing 



Aeion said:


> Harharhar. I've discovered some new strategies that will revolutionize my fighting style forever!
> 
> Can't wait to try this out online



I SHALL BE YOUR FIRST TEST SUBJECT THEN 



Shota said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now I'll never be able to defeat anyone



*ahem* you just fucked up my Zen thing real bad by beating the *SHIT* out of me today...


*Spoiler*: __ 



DON'T BELIEVE IN ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU. 
DON'T BELIEVE IN YOU WHO BELIEVES IN ME. 
BELIEVE IN YOU WHO BELIEVES IN YOURSELF INSTEAD! - Kamina, TTGl


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> THEN I SHALL BE YOUR FIRST TEST SUBJECT THEN



THEN COME. COME AT ME NOW


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

*KAMINA!!!!!!!!!!!!*  *I will became a pro!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 6, 2011)

Neko, up for a match? Found myself a new main.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finding Mains in NUNS


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Finding Mains in NUNS



Playing UNS2


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 6, 2011)

^^


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Neko, up for a match? Found myself a new main.



sure Dim just send the invite


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

ARGG!!!!!  

fighting hohohaha is like hell I can't stop the jump kunai spam or knj out of any combo I'm never playing again cause I'm so mad


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

Shota said:


> ARGG!!!!!
> 
> fighting hohohaha is like hell I can't stop the jump kunai spam or knj out of any combo I'm never playing again cause I'm so mad



=.=", what =.=" I did it because you say stop playing fair , plus I did not spam that much, just did much when you used itachi to keep ya from turning into that freak =.=" ,plus I felt like I am a lot weaker than yesterday, damn =.="


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> =.=", what =.=" I did it because you say stop playing fair , plus I did not spam that much, just did much when you used itachi to keep ya from turning into that freak =.=" ,plus I felt like I am a lot weaker than yesterday, damn =.="



your use of jiraya is so damn frustrating! I expected you to ease up knowing I'm not that good but you keep that same cheap strategy I can't adapt too. But it's my fault for being too retarded to adapt.....


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

Shota said:


> your use of jiraya is so damn frustrating! I expected you to ease up knowing I'm not that good but you keep that same cheap strategy I can't adapt too. But it's my fault for being too retarded to adapt.....



What cheap strategy huh ? I used him fair and square , and don't take the "I am not good enough" to be an excuse !


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol!  
Man, I miss these times.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> What cheap strategy huh ? I used him fair and square , and don't take the "I am not good enough" to be an excuse !



 you kunai spam til you hace support then wait...

I posted what you do before go back and read that


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> you kunai spam til you hace support then wait...
> 
> I posted what you do before go back and read that



Whatever, you waited for me to approach then use ougi, what a cheap trick is that ? And you even call my strategy cheap ? mad


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

You two are annoying


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

you fell for it so whatever 


now I need sleep bye :sanji

Edit: yeah I am annoying so I won't comeback here


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Who is annoying? 

Neg time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> you fell for it so whatever
> 
> 
> now I need sleep bye :sanji
> ...



You're annoying because you do that "I suck" BS when you clearly know you're good. I've told you this 56432985742 times.

And that other dude is annoying because he's a ho ho'ing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're annoying because you do that "I suck" BS when you clearly know you're good. I've told you this 56432985742 times.
> 
> And that other dude is annoying because he's a ho ho'ing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



What the........... =.="

Just finished battling SBrown, he was skilled with most characters, so I tried to use my second most skilled character Asuma to fight him , good battles , and Niko, you might want to ask him if I was really spamming kunai the whole time =.=" ( I mean I did, but not that much to be complained ) ( I was getting straight S, so fun XD )


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion, when are you free to fight the ultimate melee battle with me?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion, when are you free to fight the ultimate melee battle with me?



You mean single mode


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

It doesn't really matter single or team, but I prefer team.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Neko, are you thinking about picking up Itachi or something?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion, when are you free to fight the ultimate melee battle with me?



I'm free whenever you're free


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2011)

Why are people hating on Hohohaha?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't hate Hohofagfag. He's a funny thing


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a bit bored at the moment so I decided to list my favourite moves in the game, i.e. my ideal moveset if I could combine different characters to make my perfect one. It is as follows:

NInja moves: Konan - smooth movement and very fast

Ranged: Tenten - two sets of shurikens
Chakra ranged: Sai - nice homing to stop ninja move + shuriken spammers
Ranged combos: Tenten - great for guard breaking

Neutral combo: Shino - short, but that's a good thing!
Up combo: Neji - can lead into ultimates
Side combo: Karin - stylish and feminine
Down combo: Kabuto - short and hard to KnJ
Aerial combo: Tenten - short and knockback
Grab: Tenten - good range, knockback and both short startup and recovery
Tilt: Kabuto - traverses entire arena and knockback (my favourite move in the game )

Jutsu: Shino - nice homing and opponents tend to forget about it
Ougi: Konan - wide AoE, can be used on team knockback
Awakening: Konan - flying is fun!

Those that didn't quite make the cut: Gaara's charged ranged, Sai's grab, Neji's tilt and Karin's unique moves against Sasuke.

Anyone else got an ideal moveset? Or just a few moves they really like?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol nice, but I prefer Minato's grab.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol nice, but I prefer Minato's grab.



Huge recovery time and no knockback doesn't put you off?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Ninja moves: Any Sasuke - it looks stylish 
Grab: Minato - long range for a grab and looks like normal kunai move
Jutsu: this is a hard one to pick, but I'd say Sasuke Taka's Chidori - Fast and like a heat-seeking missile, most accurate jutsu in the game
Ougi: I normally never use ougi, so no preference
Awakening: I never use awakening, but I used to in the past (lol). Easily SM Naruto because of six-tails. Huge spamming advantage.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Huge recovery time and no knockback doesn't put you off?



I'm not that kind of player who exploits every single opening his opponent has


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm not that kind of player who exploits every single opening his opponent has



I don't understand... do you play against yourself? i.e. you don't exploit your own openings when one of your grabs fail?

Oh I'm just confusing myself now...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

My connection's being stupid again


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I don't understand... do you play against yourself? i.e. you don't exploit your own openings when one of your grabs fail?
> 
> Oh I'm just confusing myself now...



What? Now you confuse me 

I mean I don't take advantage of every single opening my opponent has. 
e.g. when I do an air combo, and my opponent comes down bouncing on the ground, I don't chain an Ougi or team Ougi to it, cause that's cheap just as baiting and any other trick. A true master relies on skills, not tricks 

That's why I ask for melee matches in which only combos and jutsus are allowed. I have yet to fight Aeion... He's gonna beat me to pulp


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That's why I ask for melee matches in which only combos and jutsus are allowed. I have yet to fight Aeion... He's gonna beat me to pulp



I'm not allowed to use ougis? 

You know.. restricting oneself isn't healthy either. If there's opportunity, you take it.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Basically just combos, tilt, grabs, jutsus and shurikens if you're that much of a shuriken coward 

And you know it, if you're allowed to use ougis, my chances of winning would drop to 5%


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

You gotta adapt, my friend  Adapt and become a survivor of the brutes or hinder your advancements and become another of the system's victims  

And don't worry, whether it be Singles or Teams, I won't ougi using Team Gauge or flying kicks 

 I have new methods...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Another wise testament from Aeion, I'll note that, sensei


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh slickcat I need another sparring session, I have the feeling that we're at the same level  are you free tomorrow?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 7, 2011)

When you've got an ougi like Kirin, it's very easy to land in virtually every situation (team knockback, support and even Sasuke's tilt).

However, personally I find that landing something like Kabuto's does require a reasonable amount of skill. He doesn't have a consistent team knockback grab, so the opponent can end out bouncing in difficult places, and the timing is hard


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay... you've got a point...but I call it raping 
It might require skill, but its still rape


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> When you've got an ougi like Kirin, it's very easy to land in virtually every situation (team knockback, support and even Sasuke's tilt).
> 
> However, personally I find that landing something like Kabuto's does require a reasonable amount of skill. He doesn't have a consistent team knockback grab, so the opponent can end out bouncing in difficult places, and the timing is hard



You should see Jiraiya's. His kick is so swift, it basically makes it one of the most difficult ougis to land after a flying kick or any aerial fall for that matter


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You should see Jiraiya's. His kick is so swift, it basically makes it one of the most difficult ougis to land after a flying kick or any aerial fall for that matter



I do that pretty easily


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Hit me up! Who wanna have a go?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I do that pretty easily



I said it was difficult, I didn't say I couldn't do it, now did I, Hobofagfag? 




NeoKurama said:


> Hit me up! Who wanna have a go?



:WOW What's this? Neo? Playing UNS2 again? What does this mean?!?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

It means, I am off vacation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm up got a match 

When my connection is willing to cooperate


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, sure, reply three hours later.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Look who's talking. You replied *4 minutes later.* How late can you be?!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Too shay.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Shay too.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You should see Jiraiya's. His kick is so swift, it basically makes it one of the most difficult ougis to land after a flying kick or any aerial fall for that matter



I'd say Sakura's is harder to land. Her movements are so jerky whilst doing it 

I have pulled it off once though. It was a fluke as I activated it before the opponent was knocked back by a support attack and it ended up landing a nice punch to the gut


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

I think Karin's Ougi is the hardest, she runs towards her opponent, but does it so freaking slow


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I think Karin's Ougi is the hardest, she runs towards her opponent, but does it so freaking slow



You can use it when people chakra dash at you, use a jutsu like Rasengan at you and on some team knockback if you run in close.

If you try any of this with Sakura's, she will jump to her opponent, then start the punch and slide past


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm, but I hardly use Ougi so I don't know about Sakura's


----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

Deidara's Ougi is actually pretty hard to land.
It's really easy to block.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

*every* Ougi is easy to block


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *every* Ougi is easy to block



Very true, Kirin spammers are the only problem with this tactic


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Whut lol you just side dash the whole time when kirin occurs


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Whut lol you just side dash the whole time when kirin occurs



Some people are a very annoying in their use of it, e.g. used with supports like Hidan to force you into blocking if you're close...

Generally moving around is the best option but when you encounter a good Sasuke Kirin player (and I use the word "good" very lightly here) they can be very awkward with their ultimates


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

You knj 

Lol okay, I have to admit, I haven't encountered "skilled" kirin users


----------



## SBrown (Jul 8, 2011)

V said:


> Deidara's Ougi is actually pretty hard to land.
> It's really easy to block.



To land his ougi, you need a atk support. Then just jump in the air and then press square 3x if the third clay bird connects, it will imitate kickback. So as soon as you see it connect, begin your ougi (b4 kickback starts), so once they get thown back to you, they'll land directly into your ougi.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

SBrown said:


> To land his ougi, you need a atk support. Then just jump in the air and then press square 3x if the third clay bird connects, it will imitate kickback. So as soon as you see it connect, begin your ougi (b4 kickback starts), so once they get thown back to you, they'll land directly into your ougi.



Wow, you're a deidara spammer? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*NOW GTFO!!* 

















































Nah just kidding lol


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think any Deidara players I've encountered know any how to do anything other than ranged spam and use support.

Those simple instructions would be too complex for most of them...


----------



## SBrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wow, you're a deidara spammer?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





well.... what can i say.. thats me!  lol. Jk. Actually, i almost never use him. But you can do it without spamming unless you consider pressing square 3x spamming.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I said it was difficult, I didn't say I couldn't do it, now did I, Hobofagfag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it was easy for me, I didn't mean you weren't able to do it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Great matches, DaftVirgin. I had fun! Epic chatroom we had.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol did you went easy on me? I thought I'd be beaten to dust, but you _just_ kicked my ass 
And yeah I had fun too, unlike when fighting Neko my Zen thing gets disturbed 

We should do this again sometime soon, Neo!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

You know I'm down for it.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

DaftVirgin and Neokurama ! Wanna fight me )


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not online at the moment. But PSN is in my sig.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm not online at the moment. But PSN is in my sig.



Just added


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I'll be online later.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> DaftVirgin and Neokurama ! Wanna fight me )



Sure, but you'll have to wait till tomorrow, cause its 11:51pm right now in Europe 

PSN is same as my NF username


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Woah, it's only 5:52 P.M. in america.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup, 7hrs time difference in the summer, 6hrs in the winter for Belgium.


----------



## Sera (Jul 8, 2011)

Am I the only girl here?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I said it was easy for me, I didn't mean you weren't able to do it



It's easy for me too, Homofatfag 



Daftvirgin said:


> Lol did you went easy on me? I thought I'd be beaten to dust, but you _just_ kicked my ass
> And yeah I had fun too, unlike when fighting Neko my Zen thing gets disturbed
> 
> We should do this again sometime soon, Neo!



Lmao, Zen


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Am I the only girl here?


Nope! If you have a PSN, I'm willing to play!


----------



## Sera (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay!! What's yours? 

Oh, and what characters do you use?


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Okay!! What's yours?
> 
> Oh, and what characters do you use?


My PSN is "Valakrie_2041".

At the moment I use Naruto and Tenten as my mains, but a lot of times I will just choose random and have fun that way. I am thinking about pickup up Gai or Ino, though.


----------



## Sera (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Sakura, Ino, Konan and sometimes Sasuke Taka. Ino is very cool! I love the way she dances about gracefully. Plus, mind transfer justu is awesome! Oh, and flower bomb is great against fireball spammers.

Edit: I'll add you tomorrow. It's one in the morning at the moment. :33


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> My PSN is "Valakrie_2041".
> 
> At the moment I use Naruto and Tenten as my mains, but a lot of times I will just choose random and have fun that way. I am thinking about pickup up Gai or Ino, though.



Gai is a pain for my Jiraiya


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Gai is a pain for my Jiraiya



Takes note...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Good fight Neo. Too bad we couldn't spar longer 

I look forward to our next discord


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Takes note...



It won't do you any good I swear


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> It won't do you any good I swear



Well, seeing as Gai isn't a problem at all for _my_ Jiraiya, it probably will do me some good, eh, Homofagbag?


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I use Sakura, Ino, Konan and sometimes Sasuke Taka. Ino is very cool! I love the way she dances about gracefully. Plus, mind transfer justu is awesome! Oh, and flower bomb is great against fireball spammers.
> 
> Edit: I'll add you tomorrow. It's one in the morning at the moment. :33


Hey, sure thing!  Actually, Ino's mind transfer justu was the main reason why I decided to try and pick her up! I didn't know that her throw knockbacks into attack assist until a few days ago, so that just had me thinking of the possibilities! Its good game if someone somehow substitutes it, though. lol



Hohohaha said:


> Gai is a pain for my Jiraiya



Haha yeah, I noticed that. I just wish that my poor little Lee was as fun to use as Guy, though.  Maybe I'll try picking him up anyway, but I really dislike his jutsu.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey, sure thing!  Actually, Ino's mind transfer justu was the main reason why I decided to try and pick her up! I didn't know that her throw knockbacks into attack assist until a few days ago, so that just had me thinking of the possibilities! Its good game if someone somehow substitutes it, though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I noticed that. I just wish that my poor little Lee was as fun to use as Guy, though.  Maybe I'll try picking him up anyway, but I really dislike his jutsu.



Next time I won't use Jiraiya that much anymore, I think its time to pick some new mains for myself besides Jiraiya, and I have just the ones in mind, I tested him out with Neo ( even though it was pretty lag  )


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok Hoho my connections better, face me now


----------



## Asuto (Jul 9, 2011)

So does anyone have xbl and up for a few matches?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey, sure thing!  Actually, Ino's mind transfer justu was the main reason why I decided to try and pick her up! I didn't know that her throw knockbacks into attack assist until a few days ago, so that just had me thinking of the possibilities! Its good game if someone somehow substitutes it, though. lol



Ino's grab is actually bad. When it fails, and the opponent substitutes right out of it, she drop to the ground for a few seconds, but enough to get hit by the opponent. She can't substitute at that moment. Same goes for Orochimaru's grab, takes too much recovery time. And lol, didn't know you were a girl, Valakrie-Chan! 

Wtf Aeion's banned *again*? I guess we'll see toxxy again pek 

Noctis, I haven't added you and SBrown yet 
Omicronblazor was it? Anyone has SBrown's PSN?


----------



## Asuto (Jul 9, 2011)

That was lame.  Was  owning this guy and just before he dies he disconnects himself -_-.  My kd is bad as it is lol, don't need people dc'ing, totally killed my motivation to play anymore tonight.

So who do you guys main?. I main Lee, never played as anyone else online.

Also sick of minato and deidara spammers x_x.

Feel free to add my xbl: BambooxBlade


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

Usually I'm a Kabuto guy, but I'm doing so well as Neji at the moment!

I fought a Minato yesterday, and I wasn't doing very well, he drained my HP to about two thirds quite quickly 
However I noticed he had no chakra left so I dashed in and hit him with a full combo. Then as he got up and started charging chakra I got him again  Going on to win.

There are so many Deidaras these days, not a problem for Neji really though, I just walk sideways and use my ougi.
I feel like a bit of an ougi spammer these days  but all I'm doing really is the occasional team knockback ougi, and running around Deidara spam or fireballs to ulitmate them.

I do try at least one combo per match though - Neji's good for this as he can use rotation if the opponent KnJs. Also, if I land a full up combo, I feel I deserve the oppurtunity for an ougi then.

I hate how crow dash has priority over rotation!


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Noctis, I haven't Anyone has SBrown's PSN?



SBrown's PSN is "SBrown" lol.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Next time I won't use Jiraiya that much anymore, I think its time to pick some new mains for myself besides Jiraiya, and I have just the ones in mind, I tested him out with Neo ( even though it was pretty lag  )


Heheh, I see...who is it?  Though its a little strange, this whole time I had thought that you also mained Asuma. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Ino's grab is actually bad. When it fails, and the opponent substitutes right out of it, she drop to the ground for a few seconds, but enough to get hit by the opponent. She can't substitute at that moment. Same goes for Orochimaru's grab, takes too much recovery time.


Yeah, this is why I only do it when its guaranteed lol. Its also the reason why I love fighting Ino players, because baiting the throw is kinda funny haha. Even though her recovery is long (Which is actually one of my favorite aspects of the throw), she has quite possibly one of the fastest (if not, _the_ fastest) throw in the game, and it knockbacks. If only some other characters had similar trade-offs for their high priority moves (e.g., Minato and SM Naruto Rasengans have hardly any recovery).



SBrown said:


> SBrown's PSN is "SBrown" lol.


 
Ahaha


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

Ino's grab may be good, but Tenten's is like a better version of it 

It's practically the same, but quick recovery!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ino's grab is actually bad. When it fails, and the opponent substitutes right out of it, she drop to the ground for a few seconds, but enough to get hit by the opponent. She can't substitute at that moment. Same goes for Orochimaru's grab, takes too much recovery time. And lol, didn't know you were a girl, Valakrie-Chan!
> 
> Wtf Aeion's banned *again*? I guess we'll see toxxy again pek
> 
> ...



Omecronblazor


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey, sure thing!  Actually, Ino's mind transfer justu was the main reason why I decided to try and pick her up! I didn't know that her throw knockbacks into attack assist until a few days ago, so that just had me thinking of the possibilities! Its good game if someone somehow substitutes it, though. lol.



Added!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ino's grab is actually bad. When it fails, and the opponent substitutes right out of it, she drop to the ground for a few seconds, but enough to get hit by the opponent. She can't substitute at that moment. Same goes for Orochimaru's grab, takes too much recovery time. And lol, didn't know you were a girl, Valakrie-Chan!
> 
> Wtf Aeion's banned *again*? I guess we'll see toxxy again pek
> 
> ...



Who called Aeion?


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Orochimaru's fucking awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, I suck at this game.

I played online for the first time just now and I won 1 game out of like 25. (Against several opponents)


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Orochimaru's fucking awesome.



Weren't you the one saying how the 3 Sannin suck in UNS2?  Or was that someone else?



Scizor said:


> Wow, I suck at this game.
> 
> I played online for the first time just now and I won 1 game out of like 25. (Against several opponents)



Lmao, practice makes perfect. More online battles will make you a pro!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Lmao, practice makes perfect. More online battles will make you a pro!



lol, I guess, yes. 

Also, your avatar  it scares me.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Orochimaru's fucking awesome.





Scizor said:


> lol, I guess, yes.
> 
> Also, your avatar  it scares me.



My avy is beautiful!  

You know you want to tap that 

I'd get more but.. for the sake of staying under the radar.. I'll leave it at this


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> My avy is beautiful!
> 
> You know you want to tap that
> 
> I'd get more but.. for the sake of staying under the radar.. I'll leave it at this



 

No I wouldn't can't


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Eventually you will. You'll notice her cute miniscule eyes now and then. Soon you'll see her pretty carnivorous teeth, and her slick, sparkling tongue  You'll notice her lack of a nose, and then, before you know it, infatuation has taken you by the leg and will pull you under  It's inevitable


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Ino's grab may be good, but Tenten's is like a better version of it
> 
> It's practically the same, but quick recovery!



No wai! Tenten's grab recovery takes forever!


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Ahaha



Hey, have you and Shota fought yet in the tourny loser's bracket?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Heheh, I see...who is it?  Though its a little strange, this whole time I had thought that you also mained Asuma.
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is why I only do it when its guaranteed lol. Its also the reason why I love fighting Ino players, because baiting the throw is kinda funny haha. Even though her recovery is long (Which is actually one of my favorite aspects of the throw), she has quite possibly one of the fastest (if not, _the_ fastest) throw in the game, and it knockbacks. If only some other characters had similar trade-offs for their high priority moves (e.g., Minato and SM Naruto Rasengans have hardly any recovery).
> ...



Actually I just find it pleasant using Asuma, since there aren't that many people who use him in actual battles  ( AND I HATE INO, WHENEVER FIGHT INO, I ALWAYS CHOOSE SHIKAMARU OR A LONG RANGE FIGHTER, MY JIRAIYA OFTEN DOES NOT STAND A CHANCE )


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Actually I just find it pleasant using Asuma, since there aren't that many people who use him in actual battles  ( AND I HATE INO, WHENEVER FIGHT INO, I ALWAYS CHOOSE SHIKAMARU OR A LONG RANGE FIGHTER, MY JIRAIYA OFTEN DOES NOT STAND A CHANCE )



Yeah.. most Ino fighters I experience are usually cheap bastards who use their detonating flower spam, or dash + ougi, or some other cheap method... 

I even met on Ino user, who just chakra kunai'd the whole match, then continually ran. Since her flowers poison you, you'd progressively lose health while Ino just runs until time runs out...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

Aye, get off Ino.


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Yeah.. most Ino fighters I experience are usually cheap bastards who use their detonating flower spam, or dash + ougi, or some other cheap method...
> 
> I even met on Ino user, who just chakra kunai'd the whole match, then continually ran. Since her flowers poison you, you'd progressively lose health while Ino just runs until time runs out...



They poison you?!?!?
God damn i never knew...
Also, i never thought Ino'd be spammable; she's my most used character


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Yeah.. most Ino fighters I experience are usually cheap bastards who use their detonating flower spam, or dash + ougi, or some other cheap method...
> 
> I even met on Ino user, who just chakra kunai'd the whole match, then continually ran. Since her flowers poison you, you'd progressively lose health while Ino just runs until time runs out...



Ughhh... I think we played the same person... all he did was kunai and run with her.

I even chakara dashed irrespobilby so that he could do his oigi and I'd dash right into it.. but instead. he charakara dashed backwards and continued his online spam. And this was back in the day when jump blocking was unheard of.


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't even jump block.
Neither KnJ cancel.
And i'm proud of it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

What is jump blocking and how do you do it? 

Also, same question for KnJ cancel.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What is jump blocking and how do you do it?
> 
> Also, same question for KnJ cancel.



Jump blocking is jumping while holding the block button so you can block while airborne. It's a good strategy to be safe, but it can be abused very nastily.

For example, you hold the block button the whole time, while jumping, and while on the ground, so you're blocking 100% of the time, is considered 'real jump blocking', and is a very foul form of play.

As for KnJ cancel, I've never heard of that


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> As for KnJ cancel, I've never heard of that


Get ready to know:
[YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Jump blocking is jumping while holding the block button so you can block while airborne. It's a good strategy to be safe, but it can be abused very nastily.
> 
> For example, you hold the block button the whole time, while jumping, and while on the ground, so you're blocking 100% of the time, is considered 'real jump blocking', and is a very foul form of play.
> 
> As for KnJ cancel, I've never heard of that



Thanks for the info, once again ^^



V said:


> Get ready to know:
> [YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]



Holy.. 

If people actually use that, melee attacks should _really_ only be used when the opponent is very low on chakra 

Same goes for grabs, I guess 

They better fix that in generations.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

That tactic won't work Killer Bee.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Get ready to know:
> [YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]



What the f--...  

I have never, ever seen that... witchcraft used in all my online battling career! 

Well, that's another Kinjutsu added to my book...


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Get ready to know:
> [YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]



Whenever I try to do that, it doesn't work.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Get ready to know:
> [YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]



Obviously you can only do this when blocking the melee, but try to do ougi while getting hit isn't gonna work


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

Let's just hope some people that be online won't come to the forums and see this.

Melee will be useless for real.


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't seem to figure how to do that either.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Obviously you can only do this when blocking the melee, but try to do ougi while getting hit isn't gonna work



In theory:

If you activate ougi chakra before you get hit the first time, maybe one can KnJ cancel->Ougi if done before the ougi chakra wears off..


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> In theory:
> 
> If you activate ougi chakra before you get hit the first time, maybe one can KnJ cancel->Ougi if done before the ougi chakra wears off..



Well, that sounds like a theory indeed, but to make that happen, one has to put in lots of efforts , I will try it out with some beginners or genins

Who are up for some fights with me


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

My mind has been blown.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> My mind has been blown.



By what I wrote? =O


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hey, have you and Shota fought yet in the tourny loser's bracket?


Nope, I sure haven't. I've been pretty busy lately, but if Neko is up for our games today then so am I! 



Hohohaha said:


> Obviously you can only do this when blocking the melee, but try to do ougi while getting hit isn't gonna work


This was the same thing that I was thinking. I actually saw this video posted on ShiShi Rendan around the time the game had first been released (Assuming that the site is still around), so I think a lot of players are already aware of this...thing lol. I usually stop doing combos the minute they are blocked anyways, so this doesn't look too bad unless someone else's character has such ridiculous recovery when doing their combos. Or...or maybe if they are fighting imada, too.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

I need a sensei.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I need a sensei.



There is not better sensei than yourself  , that's a fun of it, having someone to tell ya what to do is really taking away the fun part of the game


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Well, that sounds like a theory indeed, but to make that happen, one has to put in lots of efforts ,* I will try it out with some beginners or genins*
> 
> Who are up for some fights with me



Shame on you, taking advantage of poor beginners to use such foul strategies... You should be ashamed of yourself, Hohofagfag!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> There is not better sensei than yourself  , that's a fun of it, having someone to tell ya what to do is really taking away the fun part of the game



Tell that to my students  

They're having more fun than they ever had before


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> There is not better sensei than yourself  , that's a fun of it, having someone to tell ya what to do is really taking away the fun part of the game



I'm currently listen to Aeion giving someone a "how to" kind of thing in a chat. I'm trying to pick up tips hehe. 

But seriously, I like doing stuff by myself in free battle, but having a sensei is comforting too.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm currently listen to Aeion giving someone a "how to" kind of thing in a chat. I'm trying to pick up tips hehe.
> 
> But seriously, I like doing stuff by myself in free battle, but having a sensei is comforting too.



Whaaat? What's your PSN? :WOW


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Whaaat? What's your PSN? :WOW



gummybeartoast


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> gummybeartoast



You can add me, too, if you want. 

My PSN is ScizorSB


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> No wai! Tenten's grab recovery takes forever!



Well maybe it's not too quick, but it's definitely a lot quicker than Ino's. It's also definitely much better than Oro's and Jugo's.

I'd say best long(ish) range grab, but someone's bound to go on about how Minato's is so great now


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You can add me, too, if you want.
> 
> My PSN is ScizorSB



You're a multi-tasker!! You're training right now.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You're a multi-tasker!! You're training right now.



lol yeah. 

I'll accept you as a friend after training. ^^


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> I'll accept you as a friend after training. ^^



Okay!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Get ready to know:
> [YOUTUBE]omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]



Is that even possible?  People try too hard on ranked. That's why I don't play ranked anymore because its no fun. I only enjoy fighting you guys


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Okay!!



I accepted your friend request. 

Wanna play some matches, tommorrow (as practice for us both)?

But for now, I'm calling it a day, lol.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I accepted your friend request.
> 
> Wanna play some matches, tommorrow (as practice for us both)?
> 
> But for now, I'm calling it a day, lol.



That sounds great! I seriously need practice.  I'm rubbish!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> That sounds great! I seriously need practice.  I'm rubbish!



Alright. =)
I learned alot today, but I've still got a way to go, too.

So, I'll message you when I wake up tommorrow. (Which'll approximately be nine hours from now.)

Then I'll be available between nine hours from now and like twelve hours from now. (Minus 45 minutes somewhere in between those times.)

Time differences, yay. 

Edit: You live in England, lol. Only one hour time difference.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Shame on you, taking advantage of poor beginners to use such foul strategies... You should be ashamed of yourself, Hohofagfag!



There is nothing to be ashamed of, as beginners and genins are the only ones who do not know how to spam, so they tend to come at me with more melee combos than those spammers running around


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright. =)
> I learned alot today, but I've still got a way to go, too.
> 
> So, I'll message you when I wake up tommorrow. (Which'll approximately be nine hours from now.)
> ...



Train hard, my student! 



Hohohaha said:


> There is nothing to be ashamed of, as beginners and genins are the only ones who do not know how to spam, so they tend to come at me with more melee combos than those spammers running around



Hobofagfag!!!!!! 

The best practice are experienced players. No real player in a real-life situation will use melee only, so if you really want to use that strategy, beginners aren't the one to practice on!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Train hard, my student!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is PSN, I will test it on you instead ! ho ho ho ha ha ha


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright. =)
> I learned alot today, but I've still got a way to go, too.
> 
> So, I'll message you when I wake up tommorrow. (Which'll approximately be nine hours from now.)
> ...



Okay, I'll try to be online during those times!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> What is PSN, I will test it on you instead ! ho ho ho ha ha ha



You faced me already, Hohofagfag!  We played, and you didn't win once, remember?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> You faced me already, Hohofagfag!  We played, and you didn't win once, remember?



No, who are ya ? , state the name


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI9OBjSSFS8[/YOUTUBE]

im such a noob with sasori XD


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> No, who are ya ? , state the name



The one who calls you Hohofagfag a lot! Think, think hard!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Aeion whyd you get banned again?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to ask him on PSN.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> The one who calls you Hohofagfag a lot! Think, think hard!



So you are the grasshopper , never noticed, and STOP CALLING ME HOHOFAGFAG !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion whyd you get banned again?



For flame baiting apparently  He just called some dewd a Sasuke fanboy, gwarsh... 



Hohohaha said:


> So you are the grasshopper , never noticed



Grasshappa? I'm the Final villain, foo'   I mean.. he is 



> STOP CALLING ME HOHOFAGFAG !!!!!!!!!!!!



*HO HO HO!!!!*


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> For flame baiting apparently  He just called some dewd a Sasuke fanboy, gwarsh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am done with you grasshopper


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I am done with you grasshopper



This "grasshopper" beat you 4 times, you flea


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> STOP CALLING ME HOHOFAGFAG !!!!!!!!!!!!



Problem?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> This "grasshopper" beat you 4 times, you flea



Ok, you are the grasshopper after all


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Ok, you are the grasshopper after all



The grasshopper eats the flea, so yes, yes I am


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

Tox, that avatar is so fucked up.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Tox, that avatar is so fucked up.



I KNOW YOU LOVE IT  

It was supposed to be a self portait!  I'll get a real 'spazzy' one, just for you, Sky 

It'll surprise the shet out of all of you


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> The grasshopper eats the flea, so yes, yes I am



Whatever


----------



## Asuto (Jul 10, 2011)

Did anyone else have problems tapping the  button at the end of the itachi vs sasuke fight?.  I can't do it fast enough .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 10, 2011)

Asuto said:


> Did anyone else have problems tapping the  button at the end of the itachi vs sasuke fight?.  I can't do it fast enough .



Same, just keep trying and you'll eventually get it


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Sasuke vs Itachi was definitely the hardest for me to get Secret Factor on. The Naruto vs Pein fight was much easier.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't give a shit about secret factors


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

The secret factors are good if you want to get all the trophies.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't give a shit about secret factors





Red Haba?ero said:


> The secret factors are good if you want to get all the trophies.



nor do I give a shit about trophies


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I KNOW YOU LOVE IT
> 
> It was supposed to be a self portait!  I'll get a real 'spazzy' one, just for you, Sky
> 
> It'll surprise the shet out of all of you



Who is this stooge? 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Sasuke vs Itachi was definitely the hardest for me to get Secret Factor on. The Naruto vs Pein fight was much easier.



Sasuke vs Itachi was easy  The only hard one was Naruto vs Kakuzu


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Who is this stooge?



A troll


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

I love this game, but some people really annoy me. 

*rants about ranked matches and spammers*


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Adapt, my friends. Adapt!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Adapt, my friends. Adapt!



I need some lessons dude... can't just adapt like pok?mons do 
"1...2...3...poof! Pikachu forgot tail whip and learn thundershock!"


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Adapt, my friends. Adapt!



You said you'd give me a lesson.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sasuke vs Itachi was easy  The only hard one was Naruto vs Kakuzu



Hmmm... I just remember that I got all the Secret Factors first try except for Sasuke vs Itachi. There was too much button mashing involved.

And yet, however much you mash, you still can't save Oro


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I need some lessons dude... can't just adapt like pok?mons do
> "1...2...3...poof! Pikachu forgot tail whip and learn thundershock!"





Red Haba?ero said:


> You said you'd give me a lesson.



Yes, children, yes. Whenever I'm free. Aeion-sama is a very busy sensei


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 10, 2011)

Help needed! How to get 50 wins in online when it is impossible to do combos and everyone just f****ng spams ujutsus and RASENGANS..!!

-LS-


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yes, children, yes. Whenever I'm free. Aeion-sama is a very busy sensei



A good sensei would make time for his students 

Look at the eager faces, wanting to learn:



Red Haba?ero said:


>



If anyone wants practice, I can help, I'm hero rank so I think I've picked up a few things. My PSN is Nerdy_McNerdnerd


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Help needed! How to get 50 wins in online when it is impossible to do combos and everyone just f****ng spams ujutsus and RASENGANS..!!
> 
> -LS-



Adapt and become a spammer yourself


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Adapt and become a spammer yourself



Exactly! Spam combos!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 10, 2011)

Who is the best character to spam with then??

-LS-


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yes, children, yes. Whenever I'm free. Aeion-sama is a very busy sensei



There you sound like a total p*d*p****


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Who is the best character to spam with then??



You're... you're joking right?  DON'T listen to Hohofagfag. Don't become a spammer, or you're no better than those lowlifes. Just figure out ways to counter their spamming, it'll work to your advantage. I have like, 5 different ways to counter 5 different methods of spamming 



Daftvirgin said:


> There you sound like a total p*d*p****



You sound like a fewlish, pathetic nub, coming to my feet for assistance in your rulehardy life, to the point where I have complete dominance over everything your conscious existence ever materialized


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You sound like a fewlish, pathetic nub, coming to my feet for assistance in your rulehardy life, to the point where I have complete dominance over everything your conscious existence ever materialized




What can you possibly do in friggin' *Canada*, huh?


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yes, children, yes. Whenever I'm free. Aeion-sama is a very busy sensei



Okay.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

> Jounin
> Aeion is online now
> Adept
> Last Activity: Today 09:23 PM
> Current Activity: *Viewing Thread Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360] *


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Who is the best character to spam with then??
> 
> -LS-



What characters do you like to play as?

I could probably give you some advice on techniques to cope with those pesky spammers


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're... you're joking right?  DON'T listen to Hohofagfag. Don't become a spammer, or you're no better than those lowlifes. Just figure out ways to counter their spamming, it'll work to your advantage. I have like, 5 different ways to counter 5 different methods of spamming
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a fewlish, pathetic nub, coming to my feet for assistance in your rulehardy life, to the point where I have complete dominance over everything your conscious existence ever materialized



Yeah yeah, dont listen to me, listen to Aeion and you will soon find out mine was a better shortcut


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> What characters do you like to play as?
> 
> I could probably give you some advice on techniques to cope with those pesky spammers



While I wait for Aeion, you can be my part time sensei please!  I added you.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> While I wait for Aeion, you can be my part time sensei please!  I added you.



Oh ok, do you want to do some sparring now?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Oh ok, do you want to do some sparring now?



What is your PSN ? I would like to have a match with ya


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> What is your PSN ? I would like to have a match with ya



I'm Nerdy_McNerdnerd


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Oh ok, do you want to do some sparring now?



I'll be on later, I'm going to take a shower.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm Nerdy_McNerdnerd



Wait for me, I will add ya now


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> What is your PSN ? I would like to have a match with ya



Whut bout yours?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd beat you all if someone is willing to buy me a PS3.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Whut? Skywalker is now banned?  Seems there's a mod on Banning Spree


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Yeah yeah, dont listen to me, listen to Aeion and you will soon find out mine was a better shortcut



Really? Which strategy worked better, yours or mine? You used your strategy against me and never won once  I guess if LS wants to be at the bottom of the food chain, he should listen to you then, huh, Hobofatfag?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Really? Which strategy worked better, yours or mine? You used your strategy against me and never won once  I guess if LS wants to be at the bottom of the food chain, he should listen to you then, huh, Hobofatfag?



He's better than me 

My strategies fail against people really good at substituting, so I only won once when his characters were auto selected. It seems my Karin and Choji team is the only good one!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Really? Which strategy worked better, yours or mine? You used your strategy against me and never won once  I guess if LS wants to be at the bottom of the food chain, he should listen to you then, huh, Hobofatfag?



Whatever, my strategy sucks, but I am happy with it 

@Dosu: give me a second chance with the same team I will grill your Karin and Choji XD


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Honestly tonight I don't know what's wrong with me, I've played about 5 matches (not against HoHo... and not won one.

Just lost against a really young little child on voice chat, that's demoralising


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Honestly tonight I don't know what's wrong with me, I've played about 5 matches (not against HoHo... and not won one.
> 
> Just lost against a really young little child on voice chat, that's demoralising



Young kids often press buttons faster than us older folks so its normal to lose to them, I lost to a guy born in 2000 and still happy , young generations will always surpass ours, that is what naruto series is all about right ?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Whut bout yours?



Oh, forgot to add ya, mine is Kage_Slaughterer, I will add ya now


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Whatever, my strategy sucks, but I am happy with it



If your strategy sucks then don't try to promote it to beginners!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Honestly tonight I don't know what's wrong with me, I've played about 5 matches (not against HoHo... and not won one.
> 
> Just lost against a really young little child on voice chat, that's demoralising



Just as Kakashi said, there are people younger than toddlers, that are better than him


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If your strategy sucks then don't try to promote it to beginners!



Whatever


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Agh! I don't what's wrong with me I'm barely surviving tonight. 2 wins and about 7 losses tonight (+ about 5 more if you take Ho-oh, I mean Hohohaha into account). Those two wins were scraped as well :amazed

How I got 510 wins/203 losses I can't remember. I must have been good at some point 

I doubt I'm fit to be a sensei...


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Are the majority of people online bad at substituting?


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

well beginners are


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Are the majority of people online bad at substituting?



Oh no dear, from Kage lvl and above most of them are really fast at substituting


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

well if you guys gonna have a few matches tonight invite me to the chatroom, haven't fought in a while.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Agh! I don't what's wrong with me I'm barely surviving tonight. 2 wins and about 7 losses tonight (+ about 5 more if you take Ho-oh, I mean Hohohaha into account). Those two wins were scraped as well :amazed
> 
> How I got 510 wins/203 losses I can't remember. I must have been good at some point
> 
> I doubt I'm fit to be a sensei...



I have been in that situation too, when I lost like 10 battles in a row and started to think I am losing it , take a long nap and everything will be back to the way it was before


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Are the majority of people online bad at substituting?



Rasengan spammers can often be pretty bad at it, Deidara players are terrible as they only seem to know the ranged attack button (and support in some cases), Sasuke Kirin players are too focussed on ougi spamming and Itachis just want to be hit so they can awaken their horrid Susanoo.

And as there are so many of these sorts of players, you can get away with more combos than you might think.

I'm quite poor at substituting for my rank I'd say


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Rasengan spammers can often be pretty bad at it, Deidara players are terrible as they only seem to know the ranged attack button (and support in some cases), Sasuke Kirin players are too focussed on ougi spamming and Itachis just want to be hit so they can awaken their horrid Susanoo.
> 
> And as there are so many of these sorts of players, you can get away with more combos than you might think.
> 
> I'm quite poor at substituting for my rank I'd say



There is no way resengan spammers are bad at it, they subbed then landed a rasengan from behind and there went part of your health bar , Deidara spammers, indeed. For the rest, I don't even want to mention them all


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

you know whats the best way to be good, only fight people who are the best, if you keep fighting weak people then you wont gain anything from it.


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

So am I. 

Did you guys know that Temari can't be hit by Deidara or shuriken in awakening mode?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Never lost more than 3 matches in a row. If that happens, I'd stop playing for the day, because obviously my mind was distraught that night


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> you know whats the best way to be good, only fight people who are the best, if you keep fighting weak people then you wont gain anything from it.



I have seen people with 1m<x<2m BP, 1500win and about 100 to 200 lost ( am I recalling it right ?  )


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 10, 2011)

I usually play as Sasuke true-spear and kirin because his combos fits my style and his ougis can get the opponent when they are about to stand up especially kirin.. I'm not a spammer, but I have 91% trophies and I'm missing the online titles which is get. 10,20,30,40 and 50 wins AND 10 and 20 lost matches online to earn the last titles.. And I have 10 win and 10,20 lost..
I'm desperate to get 100% trophies..!!

What to do? Any strategi suggestions to play better with Sasuke (ps: connection = 2 bars orange color on every opponent? :S )

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I have seen people with 1m<x<2m BP, 1500win and about 100 to 200 lost ( am I recalling it right ?  )



Not possible, I have 1000 wins, 200 losses, and I'm almost at 4m BP


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I usualy play as Sasuke true-spear and kirin because his combos fits my style and his ougis can get the opponent when they are about to stand up especially kirin.. I'm not a spammer, but I have 91% trophies and I'm missing the online titles which is get. 10,20,30,40 and 50 wins AND 10 and 20 lost matches online to earn the last titles.. And I have 10 win and 10,20 lost..
> I'm desperate to get 100% trophies..!!
> 
> What to do? Any strategi suggestions to play better with Sasuke (ps: connection = 2 bars orange color on every opponent? :S )
> ...



Let me try that combo, what is your PSN  sounds fun to me


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Never lost more than 3 matches in a row. If that happens, I'd stop playing for the day, because obviously my mind was distraught that night



Say what?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I have seen people with 1m<x<2m BP, 1500win and about 100 to 200 lost ( am I recalling it right ?  )



nowadays people learn to spam before getting online. I once faced beginners, student reserves and chuunin rank who spammed the hell outta me


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I have seen people with 1m<x<2m BP, 1500win and about 100 to 200 lost ( am I recalling it right ?  )



I have about 1.5m BP with my 500/200, so I'd say no. Unless they fought beginners for every single match 

I do try to fight those with higher rankings, but they tend to be skilled players who still use characters like Itachi and Sage Naruto. They have no excuse 

The other day I saw someone with about 4m BP who had Sakura as their most used character. However, as I chose Neji they went straight for Hokage Naruto


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I have about 1.5m BP with my 500/200, so I'd say no. Unless they fought beginners for every single match
> 
> I do try to fight those with higher rankings, but they tend to be skilled players who still use characters like Itachi and Sage Naruto. They have no excuse
> 
> The other day I saw someone with about 4m BP who had Sakura as their most used character. However, as I chose Neji they went straight for Hokage Naruto



I have been hunting heroes since I was beginner


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> The other day I saw someone with about 4m BP who had Sakura as their most used character. However, as I chose Neji they went straight for Hokage Naruto



I hate those people. I honestly don't see what gain they get from getting to choose last. Whenever I matchup with anyone, I always choose my character right away. When they loft around pretend to "decide" who to pick, it pisses me off so much


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah but most are not fair gamers.

I kinda have most of the basic strategies Heroes use: (note*not all are unfair strategies)

1. *Puppet spamming*:  yes wether it is Sasoris Iron Sand Neddles or Chiyo endless tilt moves to a jutsu, they just keep out of range and spam those moves. 

  A.Grab Looping: Sasori uses fill up there support gauge and keep grabbing you continually as you are knocked back 

2.*Extreme Deidara Spammers*:  Ive only fought one but man this kid needed to be handled the crown for "King of Deidara Spamming".  This guy didnt just press the square button he use his Exploding Bird jutsu continually trowing me like 4-5 pair of his bird one after the other and the continued to press the square button spam.   

3.*Sage Naruto Spammers*: To make it simple, you can never hit them because they have mastered substitution justu and they keep spamming Rasengan, until they hit you or break your guard.

4.*Akamaru Spammers*: this is a new one for me but the trick they do is use gatsuga and left akamaru behind to use the tilt attack continually. 

5.*Minato Spammer*: The same as Naruto but if they awaken they are much dangerous. 

6.*Hidan Ougi*: if a player who has mastered Hidan ougi come dashing at you and you dont have guard up he will stun you and do Hidans ougi.  

7.*Shikamaru Exploding Kunai*: his exploding kunai knocks you back and they he does the ougi or team ougi.

8.*Dash Team Ougi*: I personally use this one , same as Hidans ougi, you Dash->Stun->Team Ougi.

9.*Kakashi and Tsunade*: use tsunade support in the air and use Mangekyo(doesnt work so well sometime) 

10. *Sasuke CTS*:  they spam Chakra Shuriken alot to deal side damage and when you dash them they use CTS.

11. *Guard Hoppers*: they hold Guard and they jump instead of running.

12.*Pain*:  They use the up atack combo alot since if you KNJ his first attack his force filed will hit you if you try to attack right away, also they can spam oigu. 

well thats all for now I might have missed some so, you guys can name the rest.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> yeah but most are not fair gamers.
> 
> I kinda have most of the basic strategies Heroes use: (note*not all are unfair strategies)
> 
> ...



Great list you got there pal


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol I never really fought a Sasori tilt spammer, but I once fought this guy who wouldn't do anything up until his support gauge fills and then grab. His support would knock me back and he would grab again, only to be knocked back and grab and etc. you can't knj out if it once you get caught


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol I never really fought a Sasori tilt spammer, but I once fought this guy who wouldn't do anything up until his support gauge fills and then grab. His support would knock me back and he would grab again, only to be knocked back and grab and etc. you can't knj out if it once you get caught



oh yeah that one also


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Let's call it (grab)looping


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

sure ill add it to the list, I like to help beginners to this game as much as possible


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

I love grabbing. I can't help it.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I love grabbing. I can't help it.



I can help


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

I need help with using Konan too.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I love grabbing. I can't help it.



Gotta be careful with grabbing, they have big consequences if missed


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Gotta be careful with grabbing, they have big consequences if missed



Yeah, especially Ino's!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 10, 2011)

Even student reserves knj like pros.


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Youths these days.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

They're not student reserves. They're pros that make new accounts. Pathetic players.. I swear


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

Why would they do that if they're already a pro?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 10, 2011)

They actually do.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 10, 2011)

They have no life & fucking love this game.


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2011)

That's really quite sad.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They're not student reserves. They're pros that make new accounts. Pathetic players.. I swear


This is kinda funny, because I've been seeing this a lot, even since I've first started playling lol. I will fight some low ranked player just to see them use tactics/characters (Really, just Sasori or Minato) that I'm used to seeing other Heroes use. I really don't understand why someone would activate a new account, but then it hit me when I began looking at their records which generally always consisted of something like 100+ wins and like 10 losses. Oh yeah, and always a couple of disconnects, too haha.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They have no life & fucking love this game.



^

Plus they want that stupid xxx wins/ 0 loses bullwaste.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^
> 
> Plus they want that stupid xxx wins/ 0 loses bullwaste.



Whenever I see such guys, I don't even bother trying to fight them


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Whenever I see such guys, I don't even bother trying to fight them



I always fight them, and give them their first loss. I nice way to remember me by


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 11, 2011)

I did that before & the guy called me a bitch.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

DanE said:


> 6.*Hidan Ougi*: if a player who has mastered Hidan ougi come dashing at you and you dont have guard up he will stun you and do Hidans ougi.



Much more commonly used with Shika, as I think it's a bit quicker and they also have the chakra shuriken option.



DanE said:


> 9.*Kakashi and Tsunade*: use tsunade support in the air and use Mangekyo(doesnt work so well sometime)



Sasuke Kirin is much more commonly used as his ultimate has multiple hits and guard breaking qualities.
I see Tsunade rarely personally, Sakura is often used for her superior range. Kabuto is used quite often too, I hate to see him used this way  Others like Konan, Temari and Lars can be used, although they're generally not as effective.



DanE said:


> 12.*Pain*:  They use the up atack combo alot since if you KNJ his first attack his force filed will hit you if you try to attack right away, also they can spam oigu.



You'll also get Peins who just dash and Shinra Tensei.

No mention of the Infamous Itachi? He can spam fireballs, crow dash and grab, until he can awaken. Then he just spams those dastardly Susanoo combos that can't be escaped!


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

*@DosuIsTheBest* Do you know how to use Konan well?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 11, 2011)

I love catching fools in her ougi.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

I'mma try maining konan after I work on Yamato


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'mma try maining konan after I work on Yamato


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


>



?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ?



well does it actually even matter for you, a pro to main Konan or Yamato?  
I just sit and watch what your next move is, Aeion


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> well does it actually even matter for you, a pro to main Konan or Yamato?
> I just sit and watch what your next move is, Aeion



I'm getting bored of my mains. I have to switch it up every once in a while


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm getting bored of my mains. I have to switch it up every once in a while



Now that's exactly what I mean. Once you get to the top, everything gets boring. Gold Roger got bored, Lord Genome got bored, Emperor Palpatine got bored, etc.
Yoda got so bored, he withdrew his grammar knowledge


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'mma try maining konan after I work on Yamato



Could you train me with her after please?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

I did go through a phase of playing as Konan, she has a nice moveset.

I learnt quite a few moves to use with her, like 1/2 tilt into aerial combo, team knockback into jutsu into aerial combo (worked even if they used ukemi), grabbing people on their dashes.

I also managed to reliably use her ougi on team knockback but it seems to be quite easy to substitute annoyingly. The ougi lasts a long time as well so it makes you really vulnerable.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I did go through a phase of playing as Konan, she has a nice moveset.
> 
> I learnt quite a few moves to use with her, like 1/2 tilt into aerial combo, team knockback into jutsu into aerial combo (worked even if they used ukemi), grabbing people on their dashes.
> 
> I also managed to reliably use her ougi on team knockback but it seems to be quite easy to substitute annoyingly. The ougi lasts a long time as well so it makes you really vulnerable.



I can't do any advanced combos with her.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I can't do any advanced combos with her.



They're not exactly advanced combos, considering most people know how to substitute.
Aerial combos are often a reasonable option I find, as they're harder to punish. Although Itachis and Peins will be able to jutsu you in the back.

With Konan, I'd recommend using chakra shurikens against constant ninja movers, jutsu against constant blockers, tilt against others is useful.

My style of play generally uses one attack support and one balance, I find the attack very useful with Konan.
When you get team knockback, if you have enough chakra, run forward a bit and use her ougi. If you don't have enough chakra for that, use her jutsu and follow it up with an aerial combo (takes you really high). If you have very low chakra, either charge it or aerial combo.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> With Konan, I'd recommend using chakra shurikens against constant ninja movers, jutsu against constant blockers, tilt against others is useful.
> 
> My style of play generally uses one attack support and one balance, I find the attack very useful with Konan.
> When you get team knockback, if you have enough chakra, run forward a bit and use her ougi. If you don't have enough chakra for that, use her jutsu and follow it up with an aerial combo (takes you really high). If you have very low chakra, either charge it or aerial combo.



Thank you. I shall bare this in mind!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> They're not exactly advanced combos, considering most people know how to substitute.
> Aerial combos are often a reasonable option I find, as they're harder to punish. Although Itachis and Peins will be able to jutsu you in the back.
> 
> With Konan, I'd recommend using chakra shurikens against constant ninja movers, jutsu against constant blockers, tilt against others is useful.
> ...



Didn't you just say your strategies suck a few pages ago?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Didn't you just say your strategies suck a few pages ago?



Er... no 

Recently I've been playing poorly, but I used to be good and those tactics worked when I played as Konan before. 

I'll test out Konan again and see if I can salvage some of my old abilities.

I think I mentioned how I've not been doing well at the moment and that my strategies don't fare well against those who are really good at substituting. I do some parts of combos if I have a jutsu that can save me, and lots of aerial combos.

Certainly, I wouldn't in the top rankings here (although I would like to fight a few more people around here to see how I fare). However I still win against average people most of the time, without ever using any of those common characters like Sage Naruto, Itachi, Minato, Sasuke and Deidara


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

When someone gets knocked back, is there a moment you could trap anyone in Konan's ultimate?


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually catch dash spammers / or rasengan/chidori/ect spammers with it. It can be tough to land if your playing someone decent. Sometimes gotta catch them right when they start a combo.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

Hehe, yeah! I love it when people run straight into my ultimate!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

I just do the simple knockback ultimate.. baiting ultimates can just be annoying and only gives your opponent a better reason to leave the battle. Plus it turns out that self-targeted ultimates (Konan, Kisame, Tsunade, etc) are actually the easiest to time for knockbacks


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

So, with Konan, do you get up close and when the opponent is half way in the air and then do the ultimate?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

No, just do it right away. Knockback always tries to make the opponent land close to you.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

I always miss when I do it straight away. I need to practice this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Throw an explosive tag and perform your ougi before the knockback. Works 100% if done correctly


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2011)

I will try! :33


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Er... no
> 
> Recently I've been playing poorly, but I used to be good and those tactics worked when I played as Konan before.
> 
> ...



Try that and come find me, I am looking forward to meeting you in battle


----------



## I Blue I (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone up for a few matches?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm free


----------



## Skaterofdeath (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone give me a couple tips to improve at this game, I feel like I'm a decent player but when I go online I usually get stomped by higher ranking players


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion, I give up on this game  its so broke. I've seen Dan's vids and they're knj'ing in mid air out of an Ougi or team Ougi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion, I give up on this game  its so broke. I've seen Dan's vids and they're knj'ing in mid air out of an Ougi or team Ougi.



A normal day in the office


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> A normal day in the office



This, lol. Daft you gotta practice and adapt before you give up so easily . We were like you in the beginning, but we trained & trained some more. And now look


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This, lol. Daft you gotta practice and adapt before you give up so easily . We were like you in the beginning, but we trained & trained some more. And now look



This


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> When someone gets knocked back, is there a moment you could trap anyone in Konan's ultimate?





DosuIsTheBest said:


> When you get team knockback, if you have enough chakra, run forward a bit and use her ougi.



This is how I usually do it. Don't use ninja moves or chakra dash, just move a little closer and then use it.

The ougi as explosive tag hits will work, however if you're not certain that the tag will hit then you can leave yourself open for a counter.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> This is how I usually do it. Don't use ninja moves or chakra dash, just move a little closer and then use it.
> 
> The ougi as explosive tag hits will work, however if you're not certain that the tag will hit then you can leave yourself open for a counter.



Ya fought with me using Konan didn't ya ? I don't think it worked on me


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Ya fought with me using Konan didn't ya ? I don't think it worked on me



It was actually one of the few things I managed to pull off, well I almost pulled it off but you subbed out of the ougi and I took a Rasengan to my back


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It was actually one of the few things I managed to pull off, well I almost pulled it off but you subbed out of the ougi and I took a Rasengan to my back



I used Asuma, since when he can use rasengan , lets have some matches later today, like 5 more hours since now, when I am done with school


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I used Asuma, since when he can use rasengan



He can use it if he wants to 

I can't remember all my losses, I just remember losing to you as Jiraiya a lot, can't remember Konan vs Asuma. It must have been some burning ash to the back then.

But as I say, I've lost all abilities, since I started playing again ranked I've won about 15, lost about 25. 

I'd recommend you arranging a match with my past self using some Time Travel no Jutsu, he's give you a better run for your money!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis, I found another ragequit pic of you man!

You're a very naughty boy


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe I never met someone who complained as much as anyone in this game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Noctis, I found another ragequit pic of you man!
> 
> You're a very naughty boy



I stopped playing Ranked matches a week ago 

Im going player matches so I need not to rage quit 

Plus even then I didn't rage quit over the course of almost 3 weeks 

Edit: Plus Link me these picture/videos brah >.>


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

I might try those Konan tips now...


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> This is how I usually do it. Don't use ninja moves or chakra dash, just move a little closer and then use it.
> 
> The ougi as explosive tag hits will work, however if you're not certain that the tag will hit then you can leave yourself open for a counter.



=.=" yeah right, it is just you the whole time, no past self or anything, just you, pal , wanna confront me now and gain your old self back or just use that as an excuse for any upcoming challege , 
EDIT: Wrong quote, but that's okey 

Noctis: Ever since you jumped like crazy in our match right ? 

Neo: Fight me !!!!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> =.=" yeah right, it is just you the whole time, no past self or anything, just you, pal , wanna confront me now and gain your old self back or just use that as an excuse for any upcoming challege ,
> EDIT: Wrong quote, but that's okey
> 
> Noctis: Ever since you jumped like crazy in our match right ?
> ...



I'm playing ranked matches now, played 4, lost 4 so far, I refuse to admit I used to be this bad.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Noctis, I found another ragequit pic of you man!
> 
> You're a very naughty boy



Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tsk tsk tsk



Im beginning to think StraightEdge is bullshiiting because he never provided proof in the first place


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone else get a lot of hate mail from player matches or is it just me?


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont get hate mail anymore, im winning matches but im playing sloppy so that might be it.


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

You know you need training when you get beat by Karin. -.-'


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You know you need training when you get beat by Karin. -.-'



I'm sorry for being a bit tough on you, but don't be demoralised.

It's not like I just started playing as Karin. I consider myself to be as advanced Karin user. 

And I don't like your implication that my third most played character isn't very good...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You know you need training when you get beat by Karin. -.-'



I beat your Sakura with Karin


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok so I was fighting Sage Naruto and I was on the ground right, and he randomly did Rasengan before I got up. When he got close to me he just kept going, and when I recovered, I was automatically trapped into his Rasengan animation (This happened a couple of times). How is this happening? I keep thinking that I was doing something wrong, but even though I know I was holding on to the guard button I still got hit while rising.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 12, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Ok so I was fighting Sage Naruto and I was on the ground right, and he randomly did Rasengan before I got up. When he got close to me he just kept going, and when I recovered, I was automatically trapped into his Rasengan animation (This happened a couple of times). How is this happening? I keep thinking that I was doing something wrong, but even though I know I was holding on to the guard button I still got hit while rising.


Spam block till you do a KNJ


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I beat your Sakura with Karin



Karin is brilliant!

Good news! When I keep on losing i just choose random characters until I start winning again, and I've finally managed to end my losing streak with my use of Choji, Oro and a bit of Gaara. Basically this means I'll stop moaning too much now 

A couple of interesting things I've encountered when playing as these guys were:

Gaara's grab seemed to have higher priority over a Team Ougi. I don't know if I saw this wrong, buI I thought my opponent was going to dash me, so I used Gaara's grab. However they used their Team Ougi and just seemed to get caught on the edge of the grab. I don't know if the Team Ougi just finished at that point, but it didn't look like it 

Choji's jutsu makes him invulnerable to ranged jutsus. This is more of a rediscovery actually, as I just forgot about it. The only things I know it negates are Fireball and awakened Amanterasu.


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I beat your Sakura with Karin



Yup, and I beat your Jiraiya with Ino. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> And I don't like your implication that my third most played character isn't very good...



I'm just amazed that she can actually fight, that's all. Nothing personal!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Yup, and I beat your Jiraiya with Ino.



I could beat any character you use with grab spamming too


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm just amazed that she can actually fight, that's all. Nothing personal!



Hehe, fair enough 

She'll show her brilliant techniques when she chooses a side in the war soon though, mark my words!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 12, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Ok so I was fighting Sage Naruto and I was on the ground right, and he randomly did Rasengan before I got up. When he got close to me he just kept going, and when I recovered, I was automatically trapped into his Rasengan animation (This happened a couple of times). How is this happening? I keep thinking that I was doing something wrong, but even though I know I was holding on to the guard button I still got hit while rising.



Have you tried rolling to the side of the direction of the Rasengan?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Hehe, fair enough
> 
> She'll show her brilliant techniques when she chooses a side in the war soon though, mark my words!



I actually like her more than Sakura though, she knows when to stop aiming for Saucegay's dick


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm back home 

Anyone in for some practice?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm back home
> 
> Anyone in for some practice?



Tonight I can't anymore, but tomorrow, let the gods hear the mighty clashes between you and me on the battlefield


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Tonight I can't anymore, but tomorrow, let the gods hear the mighty clashes between you and me on the battlefield



lol. Sounds good.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Have you tried rolling to the side of the direction of the Rasengan?



If pain or neji or hinata is one of your support, summon them right before you are about to get up and see if it workds


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> lol. Sounds good.



Welcome back. Those mods can't hold us down forever, huh? 

I'm also free for some matches


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Welcome back. Those mods can't hold us down forever, huh?
> 
> I'm also free for some matches



Train meeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Durarara


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Durarara



Wanna fight naruto ?


----------



## I Blue I (Jul 12, 2011)

So who is the best player here?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

I Blue I said:


> So who is the best player here?



Many claim it to be me, but  I refrain from such titles. 

As a very noble person said, elitists only see loneliness at the top


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

I Blue I said:


> So who is the best player here?



You have a nice taste in sets, my friend.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

I Blue I said:


> So who is the best player here?



Aeion 
He's over there


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion
> He's over there


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Welcome back. Those mods can't hold us down forever, huh?
> 
> I'm also free for some matches



It's late again, now 

Resume training tommorrow?


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

wasnt it DHDC  , he was pretty good when I fought him and since I have never ever...ever fought Aeion I cant say for sure.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This, lol. Daft you gotta practice and adapt before you give up so easily . We were like you in the beginning, but we trained & trained some more. And now look





Daftvirgin said:


> Seriously now with this flame war Aeion and Dan had, I began to think: why bother becoming good anyways if all you get is accusations of spamming/turtling from other skilled players  Since combos are impossible to pull off with such skilled players why even bother playing at all because combos is what makes a fighting game fun. All I see is turtling, support, here and there occasionally a jutsu and many (team)ougis  I mean seriously why bother if you can't have fun anymore?



this is why, Aeion


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's late again, now
> 
> Resume training tommorrow?



We trained at this time teh last time 

Fine.. tomorrow 



DanE said:


> wasnt it DHDC  , he was pretty good when I fought him and since I have never ever...ever fought Aeion I cant say for sure.



DHDC's a sore loser. I faced him like 6 times, and he complained every time he lost. He also uses cheap tactics because he mains Sasori  I thought he'd be a good *and* fair player, but he's nothing more then another cheap excuse for a pro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> this is why, Aeion





Aeion said:


> You're pretty narrow-minded if you think 2 people determine the definition of a pro, lol.





This also, DaftVirgin


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We trained at this time teh last time
> 
> Fine.. tomorrow
> 
> ...



Oh when I fought him he didnt use Sasori but w/e,  wanna fight later


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We trained at this time teh last time
> 
> Fine.. tomorrow



             .


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This also, DaftVirgin



but yet, I don't really see the fun in having matches in which both you and your opponent knj the shit out of everything and just grab spam, call out support spam and do (team) ougis spam


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We trained at this time teh last time
> 
> Fine.. tomorrow



I know. But this time I gtg to bed earlier, or else I'll have to 'sit on the blisters' later. 

Tommorrow it is, then =D


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

DanE said:


> Oh when I fought him he didnt use Sasori but w/e,  wanna fight later



Once you master the foul play of Sasori, you can use it with any character. It's in DHDC's blood. The only reason DHDC has max BP is because of these cheap strategies.

But yeah, we can fight later 



Red Haba?ero said:


> .



Do not fret; you will be trained, regardless 



Daftvirgin said:


> but yet, I don't really see the fun in having matches in which both you and your opponent knj the shit out of everything and just grab spam, call out support spam and do (team) ougis spam



Um, who said we did this? Neither me or DHDC said anything that you just stated


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> but yet, I don't really see the fun in having matches in which both you and your opponent knj the shit out of everything and just grab spam, call out support spam and do (team) ougis spam



..It's not 'spam' if you know what you're doing..


----------



## Sera (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Do not fret; you will be trained, regardless



When?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> When?



Right now, if you wish...


----------



## I Blue I (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You have a nice taste in sets, my friend.



Thank you, you too. 

I'm free right now if anyone wants to play a few matches. My PSN is Failnameisfail0.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Noctis. I have proofs. You did to SpyN09 and DarkCrush, both friends of mine.

Here's one of the links. Need to find the other one.




EDIT: My bad. It's not SpyN09, it's PAIN22.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> LOL Noctis. I have proofs. You did to SpyN09 and DarkCrush, both friends of mine.
> 
> Here's one of the links. Need to find the other one.
> 
> ...




Lol Darkcrush, shiit I think I faced her like almost a month ago 

But I can't see the pictures


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 12, 2011)

You can't? Damn.

What do the links say?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> You can't? Damn.
> 
> What do the links say?



You need account to view them


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah lol.

Well, anyway. If you really want, I can ask them to give me the pics but I think you already know I'm not bullshitting you


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Oh yeah lol.
> 
> Well, anyway. If you really want, I can ask them to give me the pics but I think you already know I'm not bullshitting you



Meh Idc anymore


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 12, 2011)

I Blue I said:


> So who is the best player here?



non spammer wise, easily me


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at the MVP in storm 2. He is in my set.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

I like your sig this time, Neo chan kun san sama sensei dono baka


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But I can't see the pictures



For your reassurance, so you can rest easy at night without paranoia of Straight lying, here are the pictures for you, Mr. Prince





Mr. King, always at thy service


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I like your sig this time, Neo chan kun san sama sensei dono baka



What are you trying to say about my other sigs, Aieon chan kun san sama senpai sensei dono baka hentai?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Those fucking images!!!!!!  

And shame, Noctis.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those fucking images!!!!!!
> 
> And shame, Noctis.



To think that they had everything set up to take those pictures


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Them camera's.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Probably from a month ago 

I stopped playing Ranked a week ago, started playing player.

Reason being I wanted to get to capped ASAP since I was so close


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What are you trying to say about my other sigs, Aieon chan kun san sama senpai sensei dono baka hentai?



Your other sigs were cool, but Deidara is a boss, Neo chan kun san sama senpai sensei dono baka hentai yaoi futari bandai nandaiyo 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Probably from a month ago
> 
> I stopped playing Ranked a week ago, started playing player.
> 
> Reason being I wanted to get to capped ASAP since I was so close



But do you feel proud that your capped BP is from playing foul?  Shame on the Prince.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion chan ku- you know what? Fuck it!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Your other sigs were cool, but Deidara is a boss, Neo chan kun san sama senpai sensei dono baka hentai yaoi futari bandai nandaiyo
> 
> 
> 
> But do you feel proud that your capped BP is from playing foul?  Shame on the Prince.



Meh, I did what I wanted to do, Anyways I wanted to know why the hell would they take their time taking a picture from their television screen just to show me rage quit? I mean I could understand a youtube video but taking a picture from a camera??? Do they have no lives but to show someone online rage quitted their battle?? I sometimes don't understand these people


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aeion chan ku- you know what? Fuck it!



VICTORY IS AEION SAMA SENPAI DO-.. you know what.. yeah fack this


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

good matches Aeion, Ill practice a little more with Bee for next time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, good matches. You're pretty good


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Meh, I did what I wanted to do, Anyways I wanted to know why the hell would they take their time taking a picture from their television screen just to show me rage quit? I mean I could understand a youtube video but taking a picture from a camera??? Do they have no lives but to show someone online rage quitted their battle?? I sometimes don't understand these people




Well, people like to make ragequite albums, since most of the times the end result is that one, the ragequit. So, they take a pic for their album and laugh instead of sending hatemail or complain like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, people like to make ragequite albums, since most of the times the end result is that one, the ragequit. So, they take a pic for their album and laugh instead of sending hatemail or complain like there's no tomorrow.



They spent 5 minutes trying to take a picture of a fighting game thats not even that big of a deal..... Yeah  they have got way too much time..


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you say so


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I believe that rage quitting in some cases is justified. I mean, if you're caught by a spammer and you can't defeat him, then rage quitting is a fairly good response. Why would you grant spammer their wins? By rage quitting you prevent Spammers from their goal, a win on ranked match


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

^ But then other people will think that you rage quit all the time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> ^ But then other people will think that you rage quit all the time.



Bleh I sometimes do, but what does it matter its just a game not my life >.>


----------



## SBrown (Jul 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well I believe that rage quitting in some cases is justified. I mean, if you're caught by a spammer and you can't defeat him, then rage quitting is a fairly good response. Why would you grant spammer their wins? By rage quitting you prevent Spammers from their goal, a win on ranked match



I disagree because there is no spam that can't be countered. I'd rather lose due to my inexperience against that type of spam, rather than rage quit.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

So what if others think you do? You know you don't and that's the most important. Why let others judge you?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

Daft, matches?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I disagree because there is no spam that can't be countered. I'd rather lose due to my inexperience against that type of spam, rather than rage quit.



in my opinion losing to a spammer is rewarding them with a win and the next time, they'll spam again because it worked this time.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I disagree because there is no spam that can't be countered. I'd rather lose due to my inexperience against that type of spam, rather than rage quit.



I agree with this^


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Bleh I sometimes do, but what does it matter its just a game not my life >.>



Hmm, yeah. I agree.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ragequitting just says you couldn't counter the other person's style. Also, if it's just a game, then take the defeat. You won't die because of if right?


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 13, 2011)

crap 2 things aeion still complaining when he jump like a crazy frog lol
and noctis btw appear in 1 ragequit is ok but in 2 man tbh you suck lololol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> crap 2 things aeion still complaining when he jump like a crazy frog lol
> and noctis btw appear in 1 ragequit is ok but in 2 man tbh you suck lololol



You mad I got to cap, brah?



Rage Quitting is something common, me doing it isn't something to be front page news or going to change the fact that many other people do it. Hell there are people that do it more than me. Bottomline is its just a game DHDC, and coming from you, its probably more than a game.

Deal with it >.>


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Ragequitting just says you couldn't counter the other person's style. Also, if it's just a game, then take the defeat. You won't die because of if right?



"Better luck next time loser"


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> "Better luck next time loser"



You know it bro


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with Noctis that, it is just a game so who cares who rage quits and who doesn't. At the same time, I think StraightEdge88 said it best, as if its just a game then a loss shouldn't be a problem, but then again Noctis continuously said that he was trying to reach max BP a week or so ago so now its kinda like..."too late?" lol Max BP already accomplished.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Lolol, are you guys  talking about spamming or playing unfairly? Because of course you can counter any type of spam, but there are some types of *foul play* that you can't counter. 

But I guess we're talking about 2 different things here


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

If you rage quit it means you don't care if yo rage quit and if you don't it means you don't care if you lose, so either way you don't care.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

You could quit for many reasons, the phone rang, the stove's burning, someone called you, etc etc.

Doesn't always have to be that your losing


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

DanE said:


> If you rage quit it means you don't care if yo rage quit and if you don't it means you don't care if you lose, so either way you don't care.



^this 

+rep


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You could quit for many reasons, the phone rang, the stove's burning, someone called you, etc etc.



Yup, the phone rang or you're making supper.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

Or you simply dont want to play any more, at that moment.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You could quit for many reasons, the phone rang, the stove's burning, someone called you, etc etc.
> 
> Doesn't always have to be that your losing



fap fap?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Yup, the phone rang or you're making supper.



Lol, haha. She already knows


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, haha. She already knows



I do.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

SMH. 

This game has stumped so low that I rather fight anbu black leaders & lower than any other.

And some heroes make new accounts and start all over again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Yerp yerp


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Hehe, I think I'm going to practice now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

PS3/connection got messed, sorry guys


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> PS3/connection got messed, sorry guys



GET BAAAAACCKKK 

I'm waiting for you


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> GET BAAAAACCKKK
> 
> I'm waiting for you



I have guests over  

I'll be back soon, though


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I have guests over
> 
> I'll be back soon, though



I'm going off 

I guess it's for tomorrow 

But then you have to promise me that you'll train me for real like how you trained Scizor


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Scizor



I sensed my username was written/posted 

Also, my apologies for not getting to play NUNS2 today.

I'll make it up to you guys (and myself), tommorrow.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I sensed my username was written/posted
> 
> Also, my apologies for not getting to play NUNS2 today.
> 
> I'll make it up to you guys (and myself), tommorrow.



Scizor! The gods are not pleased by the absence of our Epic battle! They want to hear our mighty clashes far above the mountain of Olympia!  


Red Habanero just told me she has some "top secret techniques" 
Do you mind showing them to Aeion-Sama?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

All my kinjutsu are hidden in scrolls under the Kage's Mansion  

I shall teach you all when the time is right


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah Aeion I finally learn those tilt moves now I have to perfect them  and learn how to counter them


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Laugh all you want, Daft. You'll be laughing on the other side of your face once I'm done with my training and effort. Some people...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't make such a fuzz about it. It's just a game and btw I'm already at the bottom of the food chain in here so don't bother


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmm im not as good as Aeion but I know my way around so if anyone needs some minor training just message me when im connected.


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Then don't act like a 'I'm-better-than-you-so-I'll-look-down-my-nose-at-you' kind of person. :3


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

God some people really need to learn my Zen thing


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

You started it! 

Moving on...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

What's going on? Complete your quarrels when you've completed your training! 

Daft I'll see you in my office... alone


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

That didn't sound right, and the face adds on.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 13, 2011)

...

I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you? 

I'll admit I do that every now and then, It just seems like most players are either gonna go for the Nin or the Ultimate in that situation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> ...
> 
> I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you?



Um, you didn't really specify if you're going to Ultimate or not, but if they're swinging away like an idiot, doing melee carelessly, then go right ahead  It's not cheap if they're being foolish with their abilities


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That didn't sound right, and the face adds on.



 I had to read Aeion's post a second time because of this.



Psysalis said:


> ...
> 
> I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you?
> 
> I'll admit I do that every now and then, It just seems like most players are either gonna go for the Nin or the Ultimate in that situation.


Ok I know a lot of people will think, "Yeah, thats cheap!" But I've find that if you are able to stop your combos at the right time or use your supports at the right time, this kind of style can be managed. However, I generally have my own personal rule (that I often forget when actually fighting) which is, "never attempt a combo when the opponent's chakra is within ougi range." I had to do this around the time when I first started playing because, everyone just kept doing ougi to the back every single chance they got lol.  Jutsus are a little different, as I've seen pretty much everyone do this a couple of times when someone is still doing a combo, and lets face it, the recovery time for many character's combos is far too long so a jutsu or throw to the back can be expected.

This ougi/jutsu problem is also why I am now trying to keep combos short and cancel them into an air dash or jutsu. However, some characters have some really interesting combo strings where they may be a little safe. For example, at the end Naruto's down combo (Before he completes the aerial Rasengan) he will launch himself high in the air and many attacks may miss him.


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Daft I'll see you in my office... alone



              .


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That didn't sound right, and the face adds on.



You guys need to picture me rollin


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

All eyez on me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> ...
> 
> I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you?
> 
> I'll admit I do that every now and then, It just seems like most players are either gonna go for the Nin or the Ultimate in that situation.



They shouldnt be using melee attacks like that in the first place, so they deserve to be punished


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> ...
> 
> I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you?
> 
> I'll admit I do that every now and then, It just seems like most players are either gonna go for the Nin or the Ultimate in that situation.



I'd say that this is fine in ranked matches - you'll want every advantage you can get.

However, if it's a player match it isn't very courteous. I wouldn't do it to beginners if they challenged me either, being the gentleman that I am.


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> I have a question , do you guys find it cheap if you have the chakra to use your ultimate right after you knj and the one your fighting is just swinging away trying to rush out that combo they just tried on you?
> 
> I'll admit I do that every now and then, It just seems like most players are either gonna go for the Nin or the Ultimate in that situation.



I didn't realise that was considered as bad.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion, are you able to train me again, right now?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Everyone wants to be trained by me at the same time 

I'll have to see. Daft wanted to be trained yesterday and couldn't, so I may have to do that today


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Everyone wants to be trained by me at the same time
> 
> I'll have to see. Daft wanted to be trained yesterday and couldn't, so I may have to do that today



But I wanted to be trained yesterday/the day before yesterday, but couldn't, too


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2011)

If it helps you, Aeion, I'll go without training for a while. [:


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> If it helps you, Aeion, I'll go without training for a while. [:



I can train all!  

Plus since you are all my students, you can practice among yourselves


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I didn't realise that was considered as bad.



You naughty girl 


@Aeion I can't today. Had to help out in my parents' restaurant and its too late to have a training session now. Maybe tomorrow or the day after tomorrow or the day after the day after tomorrow or even the day after that


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Students, sensei, and senpais.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I can train all!
> 
> Plus since you are all my students, you can practice among yourselves



Can you train me too, Aeion


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Can you train me too, Aeion



You don't need any more training really, you're already better than anyone I can remember playing. Others are much more in need than you!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 14, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> You don't need any more training really, you're already better than anyone I can remember playing. Others are much more in need than you!



Don't say that, I still have room for improvement just like many others, no one is perfect or better than anyone. I need to improve my skill for the upcoming naruto generation


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Don't say that, I still have room for improvement just like many others, no one is perfect or better than anyone. I need to improve my skill for the upcoming naruto generation



Just practise to see how quickly you can beat spammers!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

I admire this man.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPkDQQU6x2Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> @Aeion I can't today. Had to help out in my parents' restaurant and its too late to have a training session now. Maybe tomorrow or the day after tomorrow or the day after the day after tomorrow or even the day after that



Lmao, whenever you're ready, Daft 



Hohohaha said:


> Can you train me too, Aeion



You're already good, Hoho. You're well on your way. I am a guide for beginners to begin their road to success independently 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> you're already better than anyone I can remember playing.



Helllooooooo.. 
























And Neo, I'll watch that video later


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm good at this


----------



## Vash (Jul 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPkDQQU6x2Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



I like how the stuff he's bitching about he's actually doing it himself in the fights. Clown.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 14, 2011)

saw the video, I agree with the guy, I dont enjoy the fighting styles of pros, just me, and hv no interest in getting better, thing is I can also play like a spammer but in my mind I m forced to be diverse, I limit even ninjutsu to the extent I get killed in return for being lenient.

Anyways wont be playing this game till near generations release date,if I find it worthy to pick up


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 14, 2011)

slickcat said:


> saw the video, I agree with the guy, I dont enjoy the fighting styles of pros, just me, and hv no interest in getting better, thing is I can also play like a spammer but in my mind I m forced to be diverse, I limit even ninjutsu to the extent I get killed in return for being lenient.
> 
> Anyways wont be playing this game till near generations release date,if I find it worthy to pick up



Sometimes you have to change your mind to better yourself


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 14, 2011)

v said:


> I'm good at this


Oooooh nice set!!  Where did you get that Dei picture from?!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Just hope generations is different.


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

maybe they did fix some stuff, the demo will determine if I buy it or not.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

^^Same here.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh Im deciding if I should go for Generations.... I have Battlefield 3 and Tales of Graces F on my list for this year


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

I need to go check out some more gameplay videos to see if I notice something


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I admire this man.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lmao that guy is hilarious  I admire him because everything he said was  100% true. Repetitive, 5 year old strategies, or ragequit when you're about to lose. Some people who play this game can't be older than the age of 9.

Though, there are ways he can get around all those cheap strategies and such, but they still exist, regardless


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody remember dannydatragon?


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

gonna play UNS2 too now


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anybody remember dannydatragon?



Yeah.. he PM spammed me to the point where I deleted  He goes off about how you were in his clan and he killed you and we never saw you again... He goes off about how he has these strange abilities IRL with all these fantasy stories...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah.. he PM spammed me to the point where I deleted  He goes off about how you were in his clan and he killed you and we never saw you again... He goes off about how he has these strange abilities IRL with all these fantasy stories...



  :rofl

He tried to add me again tonight like at 10:00. I ignored him, though, lmao.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> :rofl
> 
> He tried to add me again tonight like at 10:00. I ignored him, though, lmao.



That kid is whack.. he should be in bed by now


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That kid is whack.. he should be in bed by now



Claimed he was the strongest in the clan, when myself and his, "students" were stronger than him.  

Said they will hunt me down & 25 other clan members will destroy me outside world & in the game.

How can they destroy me if I don't accept the match?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Claimed he was the strongest in the clan, when myself and his, "students" were stronger than him.
> 
> Said they will hunt me down & 25 other clan members will destroy me outside world & in the game.
> 
> How can they destroy me if I don't accept the match?



Damit I should have had a chat with him >.<

I coulda used the Prince as a backup to confuse him


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Claimed he was the strongest in the clan, when myself and his, "students" were stronger than him.
> 
> Said they will hunt me down & 25 other clan members will destroy me outside world & in the game.
> 
> How can they destroy me if I don't accept the match?



LMAO, '25 other clan members'. I'm pretty there aren't 25 lost souls who'll follow him 


But meeng, I'm completely switching up my game style with some brand new, never-before-seen tactics I've recently discovered 

I'm getting brand new mains and everything


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> LMAO, '25 other clan members'. I'm pretty there aren't 25 lost souls who'll follow him
> 
> 
> But meeng, I'm completely switching up my game style with some brand new, never-before-seen tactics I've recently discovered
> ...



Im trying to master Rock Lee now


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Who you using besides pervy?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im trying to master Rock Lee now



Pffft, Lee.  

Actually Lee is alright. He has one of the better tilts, and his ougi is good with knockback.



NeoKurama said:


> Who you using besides pervy?



The strategies I have in mind are campatible with Yamato, Tsunade and maybe Orochimaru. 

I'm going to try to have my top 3 being all three Sannin !


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Sannin, eh? Not bad.  

I've been trying Kisame. I don't even think I be playing serious anymore.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't I have you as a friend?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Cocky chimp.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Didn't I have you as a friend?


Whats your PSN? I have lots of people on my PSN. I have peeps from work, peeps from SRK, peeps from this board and that one, peeps from Metal Gear Online and shit....so yeah I probably have you on there. 


Aeion said:


> Course we be playing this game hard, you gotta picture us rollin
> 
> Hit meh up. PSN is Skyxen
> 
> I'll use whoever



I'm just shocked there is a strong community for a licensed anime fighter. I kind of left UNS2 to rot because I had no one to play with and shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats your PSN? I have lots of people on my PSN. I have peeps from work, peeps from SRK, peeps from this board and that one, peeps from Metal Gear Online and shit....so yeah I probably have you on there.



Neobardock7621!


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Neobardock7621!



Nope I dont have that name on the list.

Well...I will now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol, I guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just shocked there is a strong community for a licensed anime fighter. I kind of left UNS2 to rot because I had no one to play with and shit.



There's a shitload of serious players here. Handpick the pros and you're set for life 

I look forward to our next physical quarrel


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> * There's a shitload of serious players here.*  Handpick the pros and you're set for life
> 
> I look forward to our next physical quarrel



If she only knew.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If she only knew.



Hurrdurrhurr. Indeed so, if only she knew.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 15, 2011)

My Jugo will beat all yall asses.


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If she only knew.





Aeion said:


> Hurrdurrhurr. Indeed so, if only she knew.



Uhm... They're male!! :rofl


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Uhm... They're male!! :rofl



Wow, I dun trapped some people. 

My set does that to people....especially my Hinata one.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Uhm... They're male!! :rofl



Ohh crap 

Lol yeah sorry, the set gots some nice genjutsu going on there  

My apologies


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

Mhmm. I'm the most badass female here.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Mhmm. I'm the most badass female here.



Oh really?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh really?



Yeah, I thought Noctis was a pretty badass female, but looks like The Princess has competition, eh? 

Maybe


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, I thought Noctis was a pretty badass female, but looks like The Princess has competition, eh?
> 
> Maybe


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Helllooooooo..



When did I play you?


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

Hehe, I guess Noctis could be seen as a pretty boy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> When *am gonna* I play you?



Oh, very soon. Verrrrry soon.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

But seriously Aeion, Im gonna force you to get Versus one way or another. And the fact that you live one hour away from me helps


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Why are you so obsessed with Versus? When did it all start?  I'm blinded by the amazement that is within Versus  I don't even know what it's about, I saw a commercial on TV like, a year ago and all I saw was Final Fantasy XXXIIIVVVIIIXXXIVVIVIVXIVX 

You need to tell me the storyline, braw


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

*Sits down and gets popcorn*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why are you so obsessed with Versus? When did it all start?  I'm blinded by the amazement that is within Versus  I don't even know what it's about, I saw a commercial on TV like, a year ago and all I saw was Final Fantasy XXXIIIVVVIIIXXXIVVIVIVXIVX
> 
> You need to tell me the storyline, braw




*Spoiler*: __ 



The story, like Final Fantasy XIII, focuses around crystals. The main character, Noctis Lucis Caelum — who is part of a lineage of kings, but is not yet king himself — leads the country holding the last crystal, which is beneficial to his country's military, political, and economic standing. Because of increasingly apparent modernization in contrast to neighboring nations (making them equivalent to a First World nation), Noctis's kingdom has isolated itself from the outside world. At one time, all the other countries also possessed a crystal, yet lost them in warfare. They pooled their resources into weapons, granting them firearms in exchange for swords and magic. A long cold war has gone on about the use of the crystal. Recently, a peace treaty was talked about between the countries, but a group of marauders are beginning to break it.
There also exists a mythology in the kingdom of Tenebrae, an opposing country, about a goddess of death, the Goddess Etro. She is said to greet the souls of the deceased, and open the door to the afterlife. When that door opens, the released souls burst out in a streak of light that ascends to heaven. However, very few people are able to see the light, and those who can see it are given power from the Kingdom of the Dead. During their conversation, Noctis and Stella mention they can see the light, and the former wonders if they are dying.

The game's focus is to examine the characters' humanity and distinguish it from the fantasy setting in other titles in the series. Nomura is "trying to propose new vision of how a Final Fantasy game can be. The game's going to be more human than the science-fiction caricature ... and will focus around current world events - in that sense it's darker".

The world Versus XIII takes place in what seems similar to the real world, with modern technology such as cars and highways, and also contains countries with medieval elements, such as castles and armored soldiers. According to the developers, the locations in the game are based on real world locations. So far, the following replicas have been seen or confirmed by the developers: Saint Mark's Square and Basilica (from Venice, Italy), Manchester (England), a US gas station and Shinjuku (an area of Tokyo, Japan). 




There you go 

The director is involving Shakespeare elements into this game like Romeo and Juliet and Hamlet 

Hence, "For there is nothing good or bad, but thinking makes it so."

Only reason I love Versus because its being made by Nomura (Only one of the few good developers left at Square Enix)

He is one of the reasons I took up Game developing and he's my role model


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 My role model is Arakawa sensei. Fma, biatch. Equivalent exchange. Yooou want me to play Versus, Yooou have to summarize it for me, don't get lazy!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> DosuIsTheBest said:
> 
> 
> > When *am gonna *I play you?
> ...



Hmmm... I'm nervous now. I'll probably be living in fear of you challenging me now  I've heard many rumours of you incomprehensible power! :amazed

Please try not to make me sound too stupid though, my PSN _is_ Nerdy_McNerdnerd!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hintation!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My role model is Arakawa sensei. Fma, biatch. Equivalent exchange. Yooou want me to play Versus, Yooou have to summarize it for me, don't get lazy!



Noctis is a prince of his kingdom and the last heir to his throne. His lineage of his family has been protecting the crystals from the outside world outside of his "kingdom" (its actually a city but w/e)

The game is based off the real world and some places are replicas of places in the world. So basically there's been a cold war about these crystals but finally a peace treaty came into place. But then some opposing group breaks the treaty and storm into the kingdom to steal the crystals 

Thats what we have so far in the story. The games not out yet so I can't really tell you more


----------



## G (Jul 15, 2011)

I myself find Kabuto really effective against everyone.
I don't play as Ino alot now, as some people spam as her and more importantly, i needed some change.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Hmmm... I'm nervous now. I'll probably be living in fear of you challenging me now  I've heard many rumours of you incomprehensible power! :amazed
> 
> Please try not to make me sound too stupid though, my PSN _is_ Nerdy_McNerdnerd!
> 
> ...



Do not fear, fellow comrade; everyone has potential against the Final Villain 

You have been added. I look forward to our next physical quarrel 




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis is a prince of his kingdom and the last heir to his throne. His lineage of his family has been protecting the crystals from the outside world outside of his "kingdom" (its actually a city but w/e)
> 
> The game is based off the real world and some places are replicas of places in the world. So basically there's been a cold war about these crystals but finally a peace treaty came into place. But then some opposing group breaks the treaty and storm into the kingdom to steal the crystals
> 
> Thats what we have so far in the story. The games not out yet so I can't really tell you more



Crystals  

What ever happened to games like Golden Sun? 

Anyways, I'll check out some wikis and trailers, and see how it is. I still need more convincing, though


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I look forward to our next physical quarrel



Sounds kind of kinky. Or is that just me?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Do not fear, fellow comrade; everyone has potential against the Final Villain
> 
> You have been added. I look forward to our next physical quarrel
> 
> ...



If you ever played Kingdom Hearts you would enjoy this game. Plus this game has SHAKESPEARE!!!!! And its a "fantasy based on reality"


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Sounds kind of kinky. Or is that just me?



All I'm feeling at the moment is mild terror and confusion at what the first "physical quarrel" was.


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't be terrified!  

He will kick your butt, but he's tame really...


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Don't be terrified!
> 
> He will kick your butt, but he's tame really...



Defeat is not what I'm terrified of...


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

What is it then?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> What is it then?



The use of "" is just a bit creepy.

I only said I experienced mild terror though, so I'm still looking forward to a few defeats by his hand 


(not suggesting chakra gun spam)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> The use of "" is just a bit creepy.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


>



"" basically means: 'I'm laid back, so you can be, too.'


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought '' was like "I'm embarrassed."


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

No, '' is the equivalent is trollface


----------



## DanE (Jul 15, 2011)

it is? I though it was some kind of flirting


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

'' creeps me out! It makes me giggle at the same time.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No, '' is the equivalent is trollface



I only use it when I post or say something erotic.

Like Hinata is hot. 

I use "" as my troll face.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

I pretty much use all these pek as I please.

They're just ways of showing a variety of complex emotions over a course of an undetermined time in which said emotions change, meaning a set meaning for these emoticons would be impossible and reduntant.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

:ho 
Are my troll faces. :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot ':ho'

I use all those for pretty much the same things.

"I've had fun today" 
"I've had fun today" 
"I've had fun today" 
etc.


----------



## DanE (Jul 15, 2011)

anyone up for a fight or training.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 15, 2011)

DanE said:


> anyone up for a fight or training.



I am


----------



## Alicia (Jul 15, 2011)

I am, but I suck


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Am I the only person here who uses Hinata with Granny Chiyo and Sasori as assists?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only person here who uses Hinata with Granny Chiyo and Sasori as assists?



Probably. 

But that isn't necissarily a bad thing.


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only person here who uses Hinata with Granny Chiyo and Sasori as assists?



I'm not giving away who I use... Noctis might read it. I don't want to give him the upperhand.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only person here who uses Hinata with Granny Chiyo and Sasori as assists?



I don't know anyone who plays with that team, but the fact that you're unique is a very good thing.

My most common team is Kabuto, Shikamaru and Shino!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate puppet users. 

 Except Kankuro. He is better than the other two and he goes in.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm back  

Kankuro sucks, regardless. He uses puppets = he sucks


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion go be that loser. 

Don't wanna except Kankuro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aeion go be that loser.
> 
> Don't wanna except Kankuro.



Kankurooo is nibnab. The only reason puppet spammer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aren't using him is because he has a glitch. When you sub his puppet sometimes, you appear behind the *master*.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kankurooo is nibnab. The only reason puppet spammer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aren't using him is because he has a glitch. When you sub his puppet sometimes, you appear behind the *master*.



And that would be the moment of death


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

N00BS......


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

N1bN4abs


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

INB4 Xbox players.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

inb4 another ""


----------



## Blatman (Jul 16, 2011)

Puppets need to be revamped to be fairer in generations. In UNS2 either people are shit spammers or really good. Spammers are easy but the good puppeteers are basically gods with sasori or chiyo, I really hate chiyo ultimate jutsu spammers though . Noone beats my tobi s/ deidara and kakuzu. Have too many teams though.


----------



## Asuto (Jul 16, 2011)

^ I have yet to see a good puppet player.

Maining Guy at the moment, with Neji and Deidara as assists.  Quite liking the combo.


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2011)

Kushina better be in UNS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

As someone you talk to in story mode.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> As someone you talk to in story mode.



or you only see a few seconds in a flashback


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

2.5 seconds to be exact.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

I always wanted friendship events with the Akatsuki; they could have taken place around the Akatsuki hideout.

Also, I think if the character were dead, you should still be able to put flowers at their grave as a friendship event. Even if it was you that killed them


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 2.5 seconds to be exact.



2.47 to be precise, but 2.5 is considered as a valid answer


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Deidara & Kankuro was MVP in this one & will be in the next one.


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmph. She'll be a playable character.  I mean, Karin's a playable character and she never exactly does any fighting in the manga.


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah Hinata's tilt is sweeeet


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread is dying  :rofl


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

V said:


> Yeah Hinata's tilt is sweeeet



Are you sure?


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

what yeah TRY IT


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a combo extender is it not?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraya's tilt is boss


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Jiraya's tilt is boss



I believe Kabuto would have something to say about that


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2011)

Kabuto's isn't as good as it appears to be. Once someone figures out what is happening, they can easily counter attack.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Kabuto's isn't as good as it appears to be. Once someone figures out what is happening, they can easily counter attack.



In the chaos of the screen sometimes it can be hard to notice especially since you're not glowing bright blue.

If you use it when people are expecting it you can counter their counter with a quick support (Shika works for me).

Also useful for bypassing guard types (funny for stopping the Itachis that are so desperate to awaken), chasing down runaway ninjas and ducking under Rasengans and fireballs.

Theses are the things I use it for, but I'm sure there are other uses too!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Too many becoming generations babies!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> In the chaos of the screen sometimes it can be hard to notice especially since you're not glowing bright blue.
> 
> If you use it when people are expecting it you can counter their counter with a quick support (Shika works for me).
> *
> ...



Hmm.. you know, that would really come in handy for most situations  I usually use Tobi for that but he all together is a difficult character to use because he's counter productive... His jutsu is basically a sitting duck to be attacked


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Hmm.. you know, that would really come in handy for most situations  I usually use Tobi for that but he all together is a difficult character to use because he's counter productive... His jutsu is basically a sitting duck to be attacked



Aeion, you free to train me right now?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion, you free to train me right now?



Can't my brother's doing something with his friend downstairs 

Monday for sure, when he's at work


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

If I ever see an Itachi choose 2 guard types I go straight for Kabuto! 

Personnally, I never use guard types as I rarely see the point. If I need chakra or maybe awaken), I'll just knock my opponent down or get a support to distract them.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> If I ever see an Itachi choose 2 guard types I go straight for Kabuto!
> 
> Personnally, I never use guard types as I rarely see the point. If I need chakra or maybe awaken), I'll just knock my opponent down or get a support to distract them.



Exactly. I usually laugh at people who use guard supports. There are so many more productive options other than that


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exactly. I usually laugh at people who use guard supports. There are so many more productive options other than that



Gaurd supports save you from getting ultimate by a Status paper


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Gaurd supports save you from getting ultimate by a Status paper



Wut


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

I think Noctis is referring to status paper stun into ougi, I don't see it used often.

It can only be done with team ougis or quick ougi's like Lars' I believe.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmao, that ailment tag BS is the cheapest you can get


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Was gonna go by Daft's request to train him today but he was ignoring me while playing Heavy Rain


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Boo hoo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Boo hoo for him


----------



## Sera (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, it is quite saddening when someone doesn't reply to you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

I might go hop on this.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 17, 2011)

Had some fun in ranked matches today, not too many spammers about.

Team "Aiming for Sasuke" is too good! I've only just realised it's possible to do Perfume Spray into Team Ougi!

Also, I encountered another glitch. Choji can pin people to the arena edge with his tilt to drain about 25% of his opponent's health! Nice time to discover it when fighting an Itachi 

I had a win streak of about 10 so I think I'm finally back on track.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 17, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Team "Aiming for Sasuke" is too good! I've only just realised it's possible to do Perfume Spray into Team Ougi!


This is my favorite team to use when choosing Ino.  I often seem to underestimate the usefulness of Karin's perfume spray, though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

I'ma use that team.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Was gonna go by Daft's request to train him today but he was ignoring me while playing Heavy Rain



Dude you said Monday you'd have time when I asked *Friday*. I supposed you wouldn't have time during the weekend. Well now I'm waiting for you, I'm even posting this from my PS3. And how would you expect me to stop playing an unfinished game during mid-gameplay?  



Valakrie said:


> This is my favorite team to use when choosing Ino.  I often seem to underestimate the usefulness of Karin's perfume spray, though.



I also like to use that team, but I use Karin as main instead of Ino. 
*Karin is not to be underestimated * 































 Karin pek

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 18, 2011)

Karin has moved up to my second most played character! 

Looks like Shino's days in third place are numbered as well with me getting better at using Choji exponentially!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2011)

lol I don't really have mains now.
Thought I was good with Kisame... I was wrong


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 18, 2011)

Choji is really good! Give him a try!

Pros:

Jutsu: - Quick recovery and able to KnJ whilst recovering
- Can be activated in the air for very quick startup, less chances for KnJ and can be used on team knockback
- Ground version bestows immunity to ranged jutsus like fireball and awakened amanterasu

Shurikens: - Good for guard breaking

Combos: - Short and hard to escape

Grab: - Relatively quick with knockback

Tilt: - Can be used when opponent dashes at him
- Knockback
- Can be used to pin an opponent to the edge of the arena for huge damage (sort of glitchy)
- Hilarious, I have experienced opponents bursting out laughing on voice chat - giving me the edge as they lose focus 

Awakening: - Moves have huge area of effect, especially jutsu
- Tilt is hilarious as well (Choji falls over )

Cons:
Jutsu: - Startup is very slow
- Can't be used to save you if an opponent escapes combos (due to slow startup)

Speed: - Choji isn't very fast

Ougi: - Have to be very close
- Slow startup

Battle items: - Only has one defence down tag to make room for extra food 

Awakening: - He becomes a huge target!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

I seen that Uzumaki & Uchiha picture so many times.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude you said Monday you'd have time when I asked *Friday*. I supposed you wouldn't have time during the weekend. Well now I'm waiting for you, I'm even posting this from my PS3. And how would you expect me to stop playing an unfinished game during mid-gameplay?



I PM you constantly on PSN and you ignore me


----------



## G (Jul 19, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> damn why cant everyone play like me an Uchiha-Sama ? Straight up, tactics used, but no cheap shit, no jump blocking, no guard seizures, no cheap uj's, combo's used, only in a perfect world



I can


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

I had to delete my data I'm not Hero Rank anymore and I have to unlock all characters again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Why?


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

There was a power outage at my house and when the electricity came back, the playstation didn't read my games anymore, so I didn't know what to do so I reseted it and it started working again. At least im Ambu Black Ops Leader which is 80,000 I think so 920,000 Bps to go., My record its 55/6, want to get some losses tho, that score intimidates people  or Im forced to fight 256/0 puppet users who quit when they are about to lose. One puppet user had the guts to send me a pm saying great game, dont they know they use cheap tactics?


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

That sounds awful! I'd hate to lose data on my PS3. :/


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

It happened to me when my old PS3 broke, I hadn't got very far in NUNS2 though online, but I had to replay the story to unlock the support types I wanted.

It's very annoying though when you lose all the data that's not possible to back up (Demon's Souls for example).


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It happened to me when my old PS3 broke, I hadn't got very far in NUNS2 though online, but I had to replay the story to unlock the support types I wanted.
> 
> It's very annoying though when you lose all the data that's not possible to back up (Demon's Souls for example).



Can't wait to see that fighting me , we should practice sometimes pal

EDIT: WRONG QUOTE AGAIN =.="


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Can't wait to see that fighting me , we should practice sometimes pal
> 
> EDIT: WRONG QUOTE AGAIN =.="



See what I just did? I quoted the quote I wanted, didn't seem too hard for me! 

Anyway, now that I've told you all my tactics, you have the advantage. Divulge all your techniques and tactics to me at once! *gets out notepad*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

I was playing this game against a friend of mine (offline) today and I gotta say: Sakura doesnt suck


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> See what I just did? I quoted the quote I wanted, didn't seem too hard for me!
> 
> Anyway, now that I've told you all my tactics, you have the advantage. Divulge all your techniques and tactics to me at once! *gets out notepad*



Here is the deal, I will only just Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru as my team, how does that sound ?  and I do not use and different tactic against you, you should have known my tactic better


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Here is the deal, I will only just Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru as my team, how does that sound ?  and I do not use and different tactic against you, you should have known my tactic better



Since when was that considered a bad team that would give me an advantage?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

I was using a Kakashi with Lee and Neji support team while playing against a friend of mine today.

Worked quite well.

I combo'd Lee's final kick into raikiri's 

One time, I got tilt to Neji support to kick back to Raikiri.
Good times.

But then we unlocked Hidan (we were playing at his house and he doesnt have all characters yet) and then Lee got replaced with Hidan as support. =p


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I was using a Kakashi with Lee and Neji support team while playing against a friend of mine today.
> 
> Worked quite well.
> 
> ...



Do a full up combo, use Lee support, use Lightning Beast Running Jutsu, start aerial combo, use Neji support, get team kickback and use Team Ougi.
Then I'll be impressed. 

Well it's the most elaborate combination I could come up with off the top of my head.

It is nice to try all these things against those inexperienced in substitution and think about how much fun it would be to use all these online


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Do a full up combo, use Lee support, use Lightning Beast Running Jutsu, start aerial combo, use Neji support, get team kickback and use Team Ougi.
> Then I'll be impressed.
> 
> Well it's the most elaborate combination I could come up with off the top of my head.
> ...



I didn't post that to impress, actually =/

I posted it because I thought it was fun ^^

And Hidan is a legit support, as far as I know.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 19, 2011)

So my parents are getting mad because I've been playing on my PS3 almost the entire day 

Oh and Aeion, thanks for the training today (for once I could stay up later than usual), even though I feel that I progress real slow. Besides I have huge arrears compared to Red because of my limitations and waste of time. 

I'm going to be honest with you: this bothers me immensely because everyone has been beating me ever since the beginning. Back then I still could beat Red easily, but now she has surpassed me by much. It's just demotivating to realize that I'm at the bottom of the food chain. I know its also my fault for not putting as much effort as Red (or anyone else around here) and its also to simply to blame on the lack of interest in this game lately. 

Also, Aeion, I'm fully aware that you might dislike me much more now because of this pathetic exclamation that in your eyes is to draw out attention for the sympathy of others, but you are then mistaken. This is a honest confession of my feeling towards this game and my position within it. 

Now I think I'm fairly similar


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So my parents are getting mad because I've been playing on my PS3 almost the entire day
> Oh and Aeion, thanks for the training today (for once I could stay up later than usual), even though I feel that I progress real slow. Besides I have huge arrears compared to Red because of my limitations and waste of time.
> 
> I'm going to be honest with you: this bothers me immensely because everyone has been beating me ever since the beginning. Back then I still could beat Red easily, but now she has surpassed me by much. It's just demotivating to realize that I'm at the bottom of the food chain. I know its also my fault for not putting as much effort as Red (or anyone else around here) and its also to simply to blame on the lack of interest in this game lately.
> ...



Dude, Aeion has taught me alot and I'm very grateful for that, but I still have a long way to go. I REALLY think you are above me in said 'food chain'. 

And if you don't believe that, believe me that I'm down there with you, lol.

And this is in no way a call for sympathy. I know I've still got a way to go and this very thought is my motivation.

Though I don't strive to be the very best, like:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUnlh-Air2w[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to be decent at NUNS2. Which is why I practice when I can/feel like it, and that's how I like to play this game.

So, cheer up daft. And let's play sometime. ^^


----------



## Alicia (Jul 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Dude, Aeion has taught me alot and I'm very grateful for that, but I still have a long way to go. I REALLY think you are above me in said 'food chain'.
> 
> And if you don't believe that, believe me that I'm down there with you, lol.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the positive attitude, but I'm a pessimist in nature. 
In no way I'm ungrateful of Aeion for the training he gave me, but yet I see myself sinking in a pool of quick sand while the rest is building their towers sky high. My progress is that of a turtle while others are racing towards the top like a hare. Due to this, it has somewhat developed into a bitter rivalry I myself compare to Red, in which I now end up as the dupe. 
And I have a feeling that Aeion just dislikes pessimistic people.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ah yes, the positive attitude, but I'm a pessimist in nature.
> In no way I'm ungrateful of Aeion for the training he gave me, but yet I see myself sinking in a pool of quick sand while the rest is building their towers sky high. My progress is that of a turtle while others are racing towards the top like a hare. Due to this, it has somewhat developed into a bitter rivalry I myself compare to Red, in which I now end up as the dupe.
> And I have a feeling that Aeion just dislikes pessimistic people.



I see.
Well, even though one's nature isn't easily changed (and doesn't have to be changed, as said nature beeing one's nature already justifies it's existence) I can see how it can bother you.

I, too, am someone who likes to get stuff done or don't try at all, so slow progression would also get on my bad side, so I can see where you're coming from.

But, above all, you must keep in mind that this is a video game with the sole purpose of entertaining you and if it doesn't fulfill that purpose for you in the way you're playing it now you must either change your mindset or the game you're playing.

Not saying you should quit, though. I'm saying you should lighten up and have fun with everyone regarding of rank. I know I am and I like it.

Also, we should play sometime. =)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I was playing this game against a friend of mine (offline) today and I gotta say: Sakura doesnt suck



Since when was you under the impression?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Since when was that considered a bad team that would give me an advantage?



The advantage is I will only use the Sanin team, and you can use any other combination if you'd like to


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So my parents are getting mad because I've been playing on my PS3 almost the entire day
> 
> Oh and Aeion, thanks for the training today (for once I could stay up later than usual), even though I feel that I progress real slow. Besides I have huge arrears compared to Red because of my limitations and waste of time.
> 
> ...





Daftvirgin said:


> Ah yes, the positive attitude, but I'm a pessimist in nature.
> In no way I'm ungrateful of Aeion for the training he gave me, but yet I see myself sinking in a pool of quick sand while the rest is building their towers sky high. My progress is that of a turtle while others are racing towards the top like a hare. Due to this, it has somewhat developed into a bitter rivalry I myself compare to Red, in which I now end up as the dupe.
> And I have a feeling that Aeion just dislikes pessimistic people.



I know that feeling, Daft, when you feel you're progressing too slowly while others have heightened themselves to the sky, but you have to realize that they've had days to practice with me while you've only trained with me once. They were exactly like you in the beginning (you even had more experience than them ) and with time, you'll be at their level, if not higher. You have just as much potential as they do, and you probably will become better than me some day. I'll tell you something though, I'll make sure to put all my effort into making sure you turn out to be a great player. The training will be tough, and tedious, but I'm telling you now, by the end of it you'll look back at this moment and you'll just laugh, because you'll have been able to surpass all those in said food chain. But you have to put some effort into it as well, Daft. You and I both know it's sometimes rare for me and you to be on at the same time, due to time difference, so you have to take advantage of that and train with me whenever possible. You can get a highscore in a game anytime, but I'll only be online for a limited while, so you have to take note of that!  But forget about all that for now, that was in the past. The point is, I promise you, you will improve more than you thought possible. Just wait and give it time. Remember this day, Daft. For you yourself will see the results and you'll be surprised 

And in no way do I hate you. You, Daft, you're an interesting one  From previous moments I've seen that you have more optimism/humour than pessimism  I don't mind if you complain, or you have something negative to say. Don't mind at all. It's when specific individuals do nothing but complain about every fiber of every existence in the universe and continue to complain just for the sake of complaining (certain individuals). But you're different, you have the right to complain, because I see more of your happy & funny side anyways, so it doesn't bother me in the slightest  I know you were a bit annoyed today at your parents, so don't apply that to anything right now, just know that you're free to act in whatever manner you feel comfortable, my thoughts of you won't change


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Jariya was the worst moveset.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Since when was you under the impression?



Since I never read anything about her in this thread


----------



## DanE (Jul 20, 2011)

what man sakura doesn't suck, her tilt moves is great, plus her jutsu is unexpected if used in air. 

Anyway I wanna ask you guys something, is using Kisame and doing Water Shark shotgun 3 times in a row spamming? not to mention using water shark jutsu also.  Because I swear this guy using a mic called me a cheater when I beat him. 

note* I wasn't using Kisame he was.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

DanE said:


> what man sakura doesn't suck, her tilt moves is great, plus her jutsu is unexpected if used in air.



No one said she was. =)


----------



## DanE (Jul 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> No one said she was. =)



well good we agree, now what about Karin


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

I beat a Minato user online today and I got S rank, too =)

Not all that to write home about, but still, I was quite happy about it


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I beat a Minato user online today and I got S rank, too =)
> 
> Not all that to write home about, but still, I was quite happy about it



Whenever I win a match, I usually get S rank, but when my opponent wins, he/she often get D or C


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ah yes, the positive attitude, but I'm a pessimist in nature.
> In no way I'm ungrateful of Aeion for the training he gave me, but yet I see myself sinking in a pool of quick sand while the rest is building their towers sky high. My progress is that of a turtle while others are racing towards the top like a hare. Due to this, it has somewhat developed into a bitter rivalry I myself compare to Red, in which I now end up as the dupe.
> And I have a feeling that Aeion just dislikes pessimistic people.



Okay... I have a few things to say to you, boy.  Firstly, I'm _not_ going to be anybody's rival. I'm _not_ looking to beat everybody in this forum, okay? I want to get better and stronger, so I can become a Kage someday. That is all. So, whatever challenge you throw at me, I'm not going to be competitive with you because it's silly having "bitter" feelings towards someone you're friends with. You're supposed to encourage and support each other.

Secondly, it's very good of you to say thank you to Aeion now. _But_ you left yesterday very abruptly without saying thank you after all Aeion's time and effort to try and help you. He doesn't have to spend hours with us, trying make us better. He is very kind and thoughtful and deserves some more respect. I'm not having a go at you, but leaving without saying thank you last night was so rude.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

It's been a few weeks since I played.  Anyone down to spar?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Okay... I have a few things to say to you, boy.  Firstly, I'm _not_ going to be anybody's rival. I'm _not_ looking to beat everybody in this forum, okay? I want to get better and stronger, so I can become a Kage someday. That is all. So, whatever challenge you throw at me, I'm not going to be competitive with you because it's silly having "bitter" feelings towards someone you're friends with. You're supposed to encourage and support each other.
> 
> Secondly, it's very good of you to say thank you to Aeion now. _But_ you left yesterday very ubruptly without saying thank you after all Aeion's time and effort to try and help you. He doesn't have to spend hours with us, trying make us better. He is very kind and thoughtful and deserves some more respect. I'm not having a go at you, but leaving without saying thank you last night was so rude.



Well its something I just bear inside of me and no I don't challenge you at all. It wasn't something I intended on showing or mentioning to you. I just kept it shut in me. But now with these kind words of Scizor and Aeion, I no longer feel competitive towards you. 

Don't get mad about it, it wasn't an insult or whatsoever 

Last night it was 12pm (my bad I said 1am) and my mad parents were waiting in the background for me to turn off the PS3. I didn't have much time left because any second my mom could explode and grab my PS3, smash it to the ground, throw the pieces out of the window, freak out like a sick psycho woman and curse my grandchildren. This scenario has already happened with my PSP, that's why I told you my PSP is broken. 

I told you its a Cold War between my parents and I. 

Besides, its not because I didn't thank him, that I'm ungrateful about his training. Same as its not because I haven't said that I like chocolate, that I don't.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> It's been a few weeks since I played.  Anyone down to spar?



All you do is Netflix 


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah I'm up


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2011)

wut Aeion?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> All you do is Netflix
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol. My PS3 stays on 24/7.  And it's usually left on Netflix. I rarely use my PS3 lately.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2011)

What's so fun about Netflix anyways that makes you labour your PS3 so much? 
Is it porn?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What's so fun about Netflix anyways that makes you labour your PS3 so much?
> Is it porn?



Haha. Nawl. When I do use my PS3 its usually to watch an episode on Netflix so i just leave on lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep. 4porn. I know what you been doing, Brown.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha what can I say....  I gotta be a healthy young man.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

True, bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

One minute we're talking about Sakura... the next minute we're talking about porn on Netflix. 

You guys never cease to amaze me


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Bitch


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> wut Aeion?



Did you read Aeion's message to you? :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been playing this game against a friend of mine again today and we unlocked all characters on his PS3 now, too =)

I've been trying out different teams, and as it stands now, my favorite teams are:

1. Kakashi - Hidan/Pein support
2. Killer Bee - Hidan/Pein support
3. Konan - Hidan/Pein support
4. Minato - Hidan/Pein support
5. Taka Sasuke - Hidan/Pein support

I also like Neji as a support, instead of Pein. But in my experience Pein is superior. 

What do you guys think about this? (What are your favorite teams? What do you think about my teams? etc.)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Why is Pain on everyone's support now?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2011)

What team? You just change your main 
And yes Pain is superior because he can deflect in mid-air while Neji has to stay on the ground. 

But lol tbh, I use Hidan and Pain too for every main because of the great lessons of Aeion-sensei!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

That robotic computer.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why is Pain on everyone's support now?



because he's good as a support 



Daftvirgin said:


> What team? You just change your main
> And yes Pain is superior because he can deflect in mid-air while Neji has to stay on the ground.
> 
> But lol tbh, I use Hidan and Pain too for every main because of the great lessons of Aeion-sensei!



Changing the main changes the team 

And I've tried other teams, but Hidan/Pein is just really effective.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Feels like he the new Hidan for supports.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Feels like he the new Hidan for supports.



Both Hidan and Pein serve a very effective purpose.

I've yet to figure out a support team as effective as them.

But I won't stop trying


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That robotic computer.



I'm a robot computer?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Good luck with that.



Thanks.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm a robot computer?


Believe it! You at the top of the ranking list. Sky is your second account to start all over. You know cheats & glitches. You were present when this was being develop, you robotic computer! 



Scizor said:


> Thanks.



No problem.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

Foiled my plan! I've been pondering this since before you were born. I'm going to have to have you assassinated soon... 




But yeah some of those dewshes are only up there because they were probably devs in the whole project


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread was fun while it lasted. Posts are gonna switch over to generations.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This thread was fun while it lasted. Posts are gonna switch over to generations.



This thread is more about NUNS2 and the Generations thread is more about predictions, hopes and dreams


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreams being crushed.  

I actually got negged in that thread.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Dreams being crushed.
> 
> I actually got negged in that thread.



Not per se. 

And why did you get negged? =o


----------



## DanE (Jul 20, 2011)

im trying a new team also, 

Hidan: Kakuzu/Kisame Support


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Dreams being crushed.
> 
> I actually got negged in that thread.



Wtf, who negged you 

-sigh-, "You must spread some rep before repping NeoKurarara again"


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

For saying CC2 might not read no email from the fans.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

Who was it!  

Was it Masamamamutokuto?!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Who was it!
> 
> Was it * Masamama* mutokuto?!



How did you know?


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread shall live on.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Believe it.


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

Dattebane!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Kirin! Let this herald your end.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn that Masamamahabahomo. Didn't have to go to the lengths of negging! 

I'll replenish that juicy, green bar you have very soon


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, Aeion-chan.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

No probs, Neo-baka


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, you.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Shino is my most commonly used support, mainly because of the stupidity of my opponents.
You can use it to try to force opponents into blocking, it gains you some space and when it's off screen my opponents just presume it doesn't exist anymore and just run straight into it! 
It also eats up all those Deidara projectiles!

I mix up my supports quite a lot though. Chouji is better than Pein in my opinion; can be activated in the air and used at range. I use Ino as well and balance type Shikamaru if my character doesn't have any knockback that isn't in a combo (Kakashi).


----------



## SBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Shino is my most commonly used support, mainly because of the stupidity of my opponents.
> You can use it to try to force opponents into blocking, it gains you some space and when it's off screen my opponents just presume it doesn't exist anymore and just run straight into it!
> It also eats up all those Deidara projectiles!
> 
> I mix up my supports quite a lot though. Chouji is better than Pein in my opinion; can be activated in the air and used at range. I use Ino as well and balance type Shikamaru if my character doesn't have any knockback that isn't in a combo (Kakashi).



I dunno man....  I usually just sub out of Shino's Support Jutsu but he can be quite an obstacle as a main character.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, basically the fodder 11 is quite annoying in this game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I dunno man....  I usually just sub out of Shino's Support Jutsu but he can be quite an obstacle as a main character.



Yeah, unfortunately it is a bit easy to KnJ, but you still can catch people by surprise and it's a nice floating shield. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Yup, basically the fodder 11 is quite annoying in this game


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Shikamatus tilt


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Chouji's tilt


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Tsunade's tilt


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

Lee's tilt


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Jiraiya's tilt


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

..Kakashi's tilt.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Tobi's tilt


----------



## SBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

Karin's tilt.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasuke's tilt.
Actually won me a match.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Killer Bee's tilt.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Kabuto's tilt 

Has won me many a match...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Neji's tilt. Nothing like an airpalm. :ho


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Deidara's tilt.
Ino's tilt.
Kiba's tilt.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Kakashi's tilt 

Was a bit disappointing, should have been a wind or water style move...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Kakashi's tilt



I said that already


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Lee's tilt. Back flips for days.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I said that already



Woops, sorry. It's just not a very impressive move so I didn't notice it. 

Sage Naruto's tilt - The only Genjutsu in the game!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Haven't seen Konan's tilt.


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Woops, sorry. It's just not a very impressive move so I didn't notice it.
> 
> Sage Naruto's tilt - The only Genjutsu in the game!



Is it a Genjutsu? 
Also, what does Kakashi's tilt do, actually?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

A lil kick.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

V said:


> Is it a Genjutsu?
> Also, what does Kakashi's tilt do, actually?



I think it's meant to be a crude imitation of the epic toad Genjutsu.

Kakashi's tilt is just a short combo that slams his opponent into the ground so they bounce up a little way. You can continue on with an aerial combo if you're quick.

It is mildly useful, but just not very impressive for the Copy ninja. At least the tilt or his aerial combo should have used another element.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Woops, sorry. It's just not a very impressive move so I didn't notice it.
> 
> *Sage Naruto's tilt - The only Genjutsu in the game!*



You guys really like to shit on Jiraiya in this game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys really like to shit on Jiraiya in this game



It's not that I'd forget the origin of the Genjutsu Sage Naruto has a rubbish version of.

You know what I meant, I like Jiraiya.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

J man deserves respect.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh does Jiraiya's awakening have Genjutsu that I don't know about, or one of his combos?

I'm sorry but I can't remember the moves from the last time I awakened as Jiraiya, and I've never seen anyone else do it ever.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It's not that I'd forget the origin of the Genjutsu Sage Naruto has a rubbish version of.
> 
> You know what I meant, I like Jiraiya.



no, I meant that Jiraiya has frog genjutsu in this game as well!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Oh does Jiraiya's awakening have Genjutsu that I don't know about, or one of his combos?
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't remember the moves from the last time I awakened as Jiraiya, and I've never seen anyone else do it ever.



Yeah, his awakening tilt is a huge frog genjutsu


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> no, I meant that Jiraiya has frog genjutsu in this game as well!



I hadn't forgot the Pein boss fight that was what I meant


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I hadn't forgot the Pein boss fight that was what I meant



That was different though. For some weird reason, CC2 decided that Sennin Mode during the Pein fight and Sennin Mode as awakening are 2 different things. The one during the Pein fight was faster, has quick, amazing combos, a brand new 3-element jutsu, and 4-row fireballs as a chakra shuriken. It also executes Ma and Pa very fluently to show his true art in Sage Mode, it was amazing 

But then for some stupid reason, they implemented the crappy Sennin Mode as Awakening during Free Mode.  This one is slow, has slow, moderate combos, jutsu is same old rasengan, and his grab is just a push. I have no idea why they did this.. why they wasted time on such good work to only be used once in storymode.

But yeah, his frog jutsu is only in free battle, as a tilt move


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But yeah, his frog jutsu is only in free battle, as a tilt move



Oh ok, I was just confusing myself, I'll try it out.

Best awakening tilt is Chouji's though!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Best awakening are the ones where you don't change forms.


----------



## Sera (Jul 21, 2011)

Ino's tilt.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Me and some of my friends were playing this game at a friend's house today and after some testing we confirmed:

We tested the KnJ cancel into ougi while getting attacked while having ultimate jutsu chakra load activated and it worked. (As the KnJ cancel into ougi while blocking was discoverd some time ago by someone else, we decided to test it while getting hit with ultimate jutsu chakra load activated.)

This way some characters (with a fast ougi) can counter an opponents combo with an ougi if they active ultimate jutsu chakra load before getting hit.

This way you can, for example, activate ultimate jutsu chakra load just before you expect the opponent to attack you, and then simply KnJ cancel into an ougi for easy damage.

Though this is easier said than done, if perfected, it could be quite the feat.

We did film it in action, but we can't upload as one of my friends lost his card reader.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That was different though. For some weird reason, CC2 decided that Sennin Mode during the Pein fight and Sennin Mode as awakening are 2 different things. The one during the Pein fight was faster, has quick, amazing combos, a brand new 3-element jutsu, and 4-row fireballs as a chakra shuriken. It also executes Ma and Pa very fluently to show his true art in Sage Mode, it was amazing
> 
> But then for some stupid reason, they implemented the crappy Sennin Mode as Awakening during Free Mode.  This one is slow, has slow, moderate combos, jutsu is same old rasengan, and his grab is just a push. I have no idea why they did this.. why they wasted time on such good work to only be used once in storymode.
> 
> But yeah, his frog jutsu is only in free battle, as a tilt move



lol they had to balance out the characters otherwise he would be the same as Itachi and used by sore losers to spam awakening


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Me and some of my friends were playing this game at a friend's house today and after some testing we confirmed:
> 
> We tested the KnJ cancel into ougi while getting attacked while having ultimate jutsu chakra load activated and it worked. (As the KnJ cancel into ougi while blocking was discoverd some time ago by someone else, we decided to test it while getting hit with ultimate jutsu chakra load activated.)
> 
> ...



lol I was able to pull it off in free battle too, but it's harder online because human players are less predictable then CPU. Also, you have to tank a lot which will eventually break your guard. Let's say you can perform maximum 2 knj cancels without guard break.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol I was able to pull it off in free battle too, but it's harder online because human players are less predictable then CPU. Also, you have to tank a lot which will eventually break your guard. Let's say you can perform maximum 2 knj cancels without guard break.



I know.

But what I tested was using KnJ cancel into ougi while not guarding the opponents attack. (You just have to activate ultimate chakra before you get hit so you can KnJ cancel ougi during their attack/tilt combo/combo)

It's situational, but nice to know.

Also, I've been using the guarding KnJ cancel ougi in battles against my friends and I pulled it off twice in a 'serious' match.

Itachi's KnJ cancel ougi is awesome. Itachi's ougi's like it's designed for KnJ cancel


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

King of UNS2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone call me?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Trout. 

Now I did.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Baka 

Now I'm calling you, by name


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

War, Aeion!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh, nice set


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Why thank you.  

Lol, Pain users.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Ugh, Sasori users are the worst. 

I lost because I'm still under a genjutsu, I swear!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Ugh, Sasori users are the worst.
> 
> I lost because I'm still under a genjutsu, I swear!



A genjutsu called a hangover?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Puppet players are scum. If you play with Kankuro, you cool in my book.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Puppet players are scum. If you play with Kankuro, you cool in my book.



kankuro has make up on


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> kankuro has make up on



Better than Temari, Kabuto, and others. 

Gaara pwns all though.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> A genjutsu called a hangover?



Just because I turned 18 yesterday, doesn't mean I got drunk.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Better than Temari, Kabuto, and others.
> 
> Gaara pwns all though.



NO *NOT* better than my lovely Temari


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

She is fodder to her brothers. They stomp her casually. 

Red, you 18 now?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Better than Temari, Kabuto, and others.
> 
> Gaara pwns all though.



NO! Not better than Kabuto!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> NO! Not better than Kabuto!




Fine. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He wtfpwns Dosu.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He wtfpwns Dosu.



We'll see what happens with Dosu in Generations... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Red, you 18 now?



Yes, I am!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol Neo, its funny because your still 16


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> We'll see what happens with Dosu in Generations...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


He will be more fodder than Kushina  Karin 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Neo, its funny because your still 16



Lololol


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> He will be more fodder than Kushina  Karin



You have issues.


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Neo, its funny because your still 16



Lol Noctis, its funny because i'm still 13


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

V said:


> Lol Noctis, its funny because i'm still 13



I didn't see you hitting on Red


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> He will be more fodder than Kushina  Karin



Why are you being so mean to all my favourite characters?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> He will be more fodder than Kushina  Karin



Kushina could kick your ass any day


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> We'll see what happens with Dosu in Generations...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'll be waiting. 


Red Haba?ero said:


> Yes, I am!


Nice. 


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Neo, its funny because your still 16



GTFO.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> GTFO.



Problem?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

So we're hitting on other members now..

Aeion 






















Nah I'm kidding, bro


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Back off. Red is mine! 

 Aeion is Noctis.

Sorry, Daft.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Aeion is Noctis.



..
Mind=Boom


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kushina could kick your ass any day



Damn straight! 



NeoKurama said:


> Back off. Red is mine!



Ooh, I have an admirer.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Seems you have noticed.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Back off. Red is mine!


You can have her, btw since when did I imply that I wanted to have her? 



NeoKurama said:


> Aeion is Noctis.
> 
> Sorry, Daft.



lolwut?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Rookies.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

ITT: Red gets treated as supper.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Rookies.



Indeed, young one


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

....................

Anyway, I might get on later. When is the next tourney?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Back off. Red is mine!
> 
> * Aeion is Noctis.*
> 
> Sorry, Daft.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So we're hitting on other members now..
> 
> Aeion



I've hit and scored many of these members long time ago


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You can have her, btw since when did I imply that I wanted to have her?



You've *been* implying 

Rookie


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I've hit and scored many of these members long time ago



But you haven't had me.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But you haven't had me.



Nor me, fortunately


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You've *been* implying
> 
> Rookie



That's just an assumption on your part


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Seems you have noticed.



I can't tell if you're playing around or not! 



Daftvirgin said:


> You can have her, btw since when did I imply that I wanted to have her?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

We are such perverts.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't mess with me.  *cracks knuckles*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't take you seriously.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

A pairing war.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Don't mess with me.  *cracks knuckles*



Oh it's on now, Neo.

If it wasn't for that tomato smiley, that is.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't take you seriously.



Try me. 

:WOW


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Try me.



And now it *is* on, Neo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

Lololol Neo's getting involved in love affairs


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to see Neo try and hook up with Red


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I want to see Neo try and hook up with Red



Same here buddy  
It's possible though, since they both live in England if I'm right


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

He's too scared.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lololol Neo's getting involved in love affairs


In real life now this? 


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I want to see Neo try and hook up with Red


Really? 


Daftvirgin said:


> Same here buddy
> It's possible though, since they both live in England if I'm right


I'm USA.  


Red Haba?ero said:


> He's too scared.


Then why did you just PM me saying, "It's my first time, so I'm nervous"?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What the fuck?



I didn't mean on with me, but with red.

She wanna fight ya.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Then why did you just PM me saying, "It's my first time, so I'm nervous"?



I'm afraid that was a mistake.  Although, thank you for your reply of "Don't worry, I've done this plenty of times. Relax!"


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm afraid that was a mistake.  Although, thank you for your reply of "Don't worry, I've done this plenty of times. Relax!"



And this is the time to take it to VMs/PMs.

So, has anyone pulled off some KnJ cancel's lately?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, they're made up messages. xD


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad that's resolve. I tried it only succeed twice.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Haha, they're made up messages. xD



I figured, but still..



NeoKurama said:


> I tried it only succeed twice.



Try harder 

Also, Neo, is English your first language?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh dear. People don't get jokes very well. 

P.S. It wasn't dirty.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh dear. People don't get jokes very well.



I do like jokes. But I like NUNS2 moar :ho


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Good point! My CPU spammed me today! :/ I was not happy.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> In real life now this?


Why not? 


NeoKurama said:


> I'm USA.


lol your PSN sign says you're from England.
Which state? Pennsylvania? 


NeoKurama said:


> Then why did you just PM me saying, "It's my first time, so I'm nervous"?


Wtf is this about? Is it what I think it is?  

*Spoiler*: __ 





Red Haba?ero said:


> Haha, they're made up messages. xD


aww... too bad then... I really hoped they'd be real 





Scizor said:


> I figured, but still..


You're jello, Scizor? 


Scizor said:


> Also, Neo, is English your first language?





NeoKurama said:


> I'm USA.


I doubt Neo is an illegal Mexican immigrant who just roams this forum in his spare time. Almost every American citizen has English as their first language lol


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Good point! My CPU spammed me today! :/ I was not happy.



lol, that sure sucks.



Daftvirgin said:


> You're jello, Scizor?



Offc.
There's nothing like an e-lationship on a sub-forum about gaming. 



Daftvirgin said:


> I doubt Neo is an illegal Mexican immigrant who just roams this forum in his spare time. Almost every American citizen has English as their first language lol



There's also Europe y'know


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Leave me alone, Daft.

I kicked Pain's ass in that boss fight.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Offc.
> There's nothing like an e-lationship on a sub-forum about gaming.



We were kidding around!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> We were kidding around!



Now this can be said to you:



Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh dear. People don't get jokes very well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Uh, oh. Well, I'm ok with it. I'm like Minato & Red is Kushina.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm Gaara she is Sakura.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Uh, oh. Well, I'm ok with it. I'm like Minato & Red is Kushina.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



She's like naruto and you're like sasuke 

We get it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

No, not in the least.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 GaaSaku is much better.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, not in the least.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You win.

So, what is everyone's current main in NUNS2?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Still Neji, Shika, Kiba, & Hina.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Still Neji, Shika, Kiba, & Hina.



Nice.
Mine are, as it stands now:

Kakashi, Killer Bee, Konan and Itachi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

KB ougi can be stopped by a dash.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Uh, oh. Well, I'm ok with it. I'm like Minato & Red is Kushina.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Red is Kushina"! pek



Scizor said:


> She's like naruto and you're like sasuke



I'm a girl!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> KB ougi can be stopped by a dash.



But they can't chakra dash if Hidan support is pummeling them or after a support kickback :ho



Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm a girl!



It was just an example.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Kabuto & Taka Sasuke are my main supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

What did I miss


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Pairing war.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kabuto & Taka Sasuke are my main supports.



I see.
Hidan and pein are my main supports. 

I learned how to play with them as supports (taught by Aeion ) and I haven't found another team that was just as good, or better, yet.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Are there any other girls here?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Kabuto's charka blade....fall right into ougi. Taka Sasuke chidori gets those who jump in the air like how they do to avoid Rasengans'.

I hate the ones who block in mid air.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kabuto's charka blade....fall right into ougi. Taka Sasuke chidori gets those who jump in the air like how they do to avoid Rasengans'.
> 
> I hate the ones who block in mid air.



Sounds legit.

But Hidan can trap opponents into ougi/tilt/grab/special and Pein can get you out of pretty much any tough spot. Plus Pein guarantees a kickback if it hits.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

That damn push.

Esura is. She don't post here though.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really inspired by your sig. :33


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

My sig?

Thanks!


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, very much so! I feel like writing something now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Yes, very much so! I feel like writing something now.



Fanfiction?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup!                   :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Neo, are you sure Esura is a female?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Yup!                   :33


Can I know the pairing?


Scizor said:


> Neo, are you sure Esura is a female?


I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

No pairing this time. It's going to be a gutsy ninja based fan fic. 

I wrote a SasuSaku one the other day, if you're interested.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm pretty sure.





Alright.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> No pairing this time. It's going to be a gutsy ninja based fan fic.






> I wrote a SasuSaku one the other day, if you're interested.



Not interested.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Pfft. Suit yourself then!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not interested.



Oh right I remember, Neo recently joined the Naruhina FC


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh right I remember, Neo recently joined the Naruhina FC



Believe it.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 22, 2011)

I need someone to help me practice to become a good spammer lol. but im serious... Can anyone withstand the pressure? I need training!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone call for training? 

You all know the drill by now.. 

SBrown!


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I need someone to help me practice to become a good spammer lol. but im serious... Can anyone withstand the pressure? I need training!



Get out of here!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

SBrown, he wants to see you in his office......alone. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> SBrown, he wants to see you in his office......alone. :ho



"You need to spread some rep before giving it to NeoKurama again"


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> SBrown, he wants to see you in his office......alone. :ho



Watch out for his genjutsu!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> "You need to spread some rep before giving it to NeoKurama again"


  


Red Haba?ero said:


> Watch out for his genjutsu!



That shit deadly!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion haven't you talked to Red in your office.... alone yet?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

He perfer Kazekage blood or lower. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion haven't you talked to Red in your office.... alone yet?



Ooh, another pair up? 

Yes, I've talked to Red alone  It's better than talking to pictures of Noctis, eh, fanboooy?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That shit deadly!



I know! It distracted me and made me lose concentration easily. 



NeoKurama said:


> He perfer Kazekage blood or lower. :ho



Oi.  I'll be Mizukage someday, and you'll be at my feet.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ooh, another pair up?
> 
> Yes, I've talked to Red alone  It's better than talking to pictures of Noctis, eh, fanboooy?



Oi, better than Obito


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I know! It distracted me and made me lose concentration easily.


Those eyes......those big pretty eyes.  




> Oi.  I'll be Mizukage someday, and you'll be at my feet.



I'm already Kushina tier, so I'm already the strongest.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Those eyes......those big pretty eyes.



Ugh. Those Uchiha! So jammy. 



> I'm already Kushina tier, so I'm already the strongest.



I'm naturally Kushina tier in other ways.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oi, better than Obito



Obitoooo?  This fewl can't decipher Madara from Obito. It's probably because he can't tell the difference between Sasuke and his ripoff, Nocy-poo


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Obitoooo?  This fewl can't decipher Madara from Obito. It's probably because he can't tell the difference between Sasuke and his ripoff, Nocy-poo



Noctis does a better job than Sasuke ever will


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

@Red 
Those being?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis does a better job than Sasuke ever will



Sasuke has been doing a better job since before Noctis' ripoff existence


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Sasuke in FF.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sasuke has been doingn a better job since before Noctis' ripoff existence



I dont think Noctis has ever gave himself into revenge corrupting himself. Noctis fights for hte light


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I dont think Noctis has ever gave himself into revenge corrupting himself. Noctis fights for hte light



Ahem, "since before Noctis' ripoff existence" . 

Sasuke Part I was fine, my brodda


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Stop arguing you two & fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

THE NEXT TIME WE SPEAK NOCTIS, IS ON THE *BATTLEFIELD!!!*


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Hehe. I wonder who will win...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ahem, "since before Noctis' ripoff existence" .
> 
> Sasuke Part I was fine, my brodda



You didn't notice exact similarites until Sasuke turned Taka 

Nonetheless Sasuke turned into a Revenge obsessed bastard where Noctis is still clean in his actions


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ready for another connection to opponent lost" picture*.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Ready for another connection to opponent lost" picture*.



:rofl 

Damnit man, "You need to spread some rep..." 

REP THIS GUY, HE DESERVES IT


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You didn't notice exact similarites until Sasuke turned Taka
> 
> Nonetheless Sasuke turned into a Revenge obsessed bastard where Noctis is still clean in his actions



Noctis acts like he's all that and he's a goody 2-shows little boy 

Sasuke acts like he's all that and he basically lives up to it. Never once has he fought an opponent below his level (quite the opposite), and he's not even the main character


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

How many points would a Jonin get if they beat a Hero?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

329 pages!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Noctis acts like he's all that and he's a goody 2-shows little boy
> 
> Sasuke acts like he's all that and he basically lives up to it. Never once has he fought an opponent below his level (quite the opposite), and he's not even the main character



Still doesn't prove how Sasuke is better than Noctis


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Still doesn't prove how Sasuke is better than Noctis



He's kewler, stronger, sexier, taller, sterner, has better pickup lives, wears better clothes, has a blue tint in his hair, aaaaaand he lives up to his name 

If you're gonna act tough, babeh, you better be tough 

I dun't see Nocy-poo doing any of those manly things


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis can wield, like, twelve swords. In media studies, we would call this phallic power.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Noctis can wield, like, twelve swords. In media studies, we would call this phallic power.



13 Swords

@Aeion: Badass you say?  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]

Sasuke can't touch Noctis 

All Noctis needs to do is teleport behind him and snap his neck with his legs


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Ufft. Thirteen. That's even better.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> 13 Swords
> 
> @Aeion: Badass you say?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Good guys don't kill 

And Sasuke doesn't fight fodders. Show me Noctis fighting the best of the best, to which the best kill equals in mere seconds, and he gets out alive. 

Show me this guy fighting people that have evacuation emergencies on sight. 

Show me this guy living up to his socalled mr.hip hop hype and then I'll be convinced he's at least inferior to Sasuke, and not a complete ripoff failure


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Good guys don't kill
> 
> And Sasuke doesn't fight fodders. Show me Noctis fighting the best of the best, to which the best kill equals in mere seconds, and he gets out alive.
> 
> ...


You mad he's not Madara's bitch


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

And Zetsu isn't his babysitter.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Sasuke gets all the girls, though


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You mad he's not Madara's bitch



Sasuke is going to shit all over Madara and his mask until it's brown  

Y'ALL SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sasuke gets all the girls, though



Noctis has me too.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Noctis has me too.



I meant all the girls in his respective universe


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

He gets the girls in real life too (and the boys, Hello, Noctis fanboooy  All eyes on you)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

KB still solo's him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> KB still solo's him.



Ultimate Master Boss Chief Tobirama-sama solos all your sorry azzez


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Excluding NeoKurama, right?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing like saying goodbye with an enigma no one can understand.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Someone call for training?
> 
> You all know the drill by now..
> 
> SBrown!



Lol sweet. You should be able to withstand the spam! But be warned, Jumpbockling and turtling is encouraged as a def. 



Red Haba?ero said:


> Get out of here!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Lol sweet. You should be able to withstand the spam! But be warned, Jumpbockling and turtling is encouraged as a def.



I have the withstand the spamming? Just what are you trying to "learn"?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> How many points would a Jonin get if they beat a Hero?



About 1400.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Still doesn't prove how Sasuke is better than Noctis



Lol I still vote for Noctis. Sasuke turned into a psycho bitch 

























































Now, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHEN IS VERSUS GONNA BE RELEASED NOCTIS?!     *


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone got any new hate messages?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

I never get hate messages. Although, sometimes I want to message spammers with "BAKA!!!!"

But there's no point in doing that, I'm sure...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss the fresh days.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anyone got any new hate messages?



I've never gotten such messages.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Your still a Genin.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Your still a Genin.



Maybe not even that, lol.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I have the withstand the spamming? Just what are you trying to "learn"?



I sharingan'd some powerful spam techniques from playing this guy online. The strategy was beautiful; I must learn!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Byakugan is the best doujutsu.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I sharingan'd some powerful spam techniques from playing this guy online. The strategy was beautiful; I must learn!



Dude, Aeion does not teach the foul tricks of spamming, but the arts of fair play


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude, Aeion does not teach the foul tricks of spamming, but the arts of fair play



I don't need to be trained, I just need to play someone who is good against spammers so I can practice.  

hmmmm unless Aeion knows that forbidden jutsu. Then I could learn it from him. =D


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't go to the dark side and become a spammer!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I don't need to be trained, I just need to play someone who is good against spammers so I can practice.
> 
> hmmmm unless Aeion knows that forbidden jutsu. Then I could learn it from him. =D



Which hidden justu?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Don't go to the dark side and become a spammer!



The Sasuke in me is coming out; It's my destiny! lol. 

But its not like Rasenspam or anything, its a more respectable form of spam.



Scizor said:


> Which hidden justu?



Its a healthy mixture of Shuriken Spam + Annoying Support + Melee. With a dash of Ougi every now and then. Its a blitz that gives the opponent no time to recover. But the timing is key and something that I haven't mastered yet.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> The Sasuke in me is coming out; It's my destiny! lol.
> 
> But its not like Rasenspam or anything, its a more respectable form of spam.
> 
> ...




Spam is spam any form of spam pisses people off


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> The Sasuke in me is coming out; It's my destiny! lol.
> 
> But its not like Rasenspam or anything, its a more respectable form of spam.



All spam is bad. Shame on you...


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Spam is spam any form of spam pisses people off




I only plan to use these techniques against certain people that are cool with it and use similar strategies (plus its fun because i dont have to hold back against em). Spam doesn't bother me in the slightest. (except when they run away the whole match and throw shuriken) But I firmly believe that it is possible to incorporate repetition with other strategies (like support timing) to create skilled competitive gameplay. 



Red Haba?ero said:


> All spam is bad. Shame on you...


No wai! everything about this game is "spamming". lol Even if you only melee, you're just spamming "O" over and over again. Sadly, thats just how this game was developed.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> No wai! everything about this game is "spamming". lol Even if you only melee, you're just spamming "O" over and over again. Sadly, thats just how this game was developed.



There is this thing called fair, strategic, tactical playing though.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> There is this thing called fair, strategic, tactical playing though.



Agreed. I think the difference is how we define "fair"? In my opinion, if it is possible defend, avoid, or counter a form of spam, then it is fair game. For example: Using Deidara to just through shuriken all day require absolutely no skill and is lame, however, I dont think its unfair because something like that is easy to avoid and counter.

But some strategy like the "Distance & ChakraShuriken" technique, I would consider unfair gameplay.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

Choji spam.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Asuma spam.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Karin spam


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Pain spam.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Zetsu spam


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Rasengan spam.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Sasuke _spasm_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys are spamming spam.

Daft, wanna get some games in?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You guys are spamming spam.
> 
> Daft, wanna get some games in?



_Right now?_ 

Okay 

btw, because of you guys, I haven't played MvC3 in a while yet


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Tobi Spam.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Dosu spam:
Dosu is the best!
Dosu is the best!
Dosu is the best!
Dosu is the best!
Dosu is the best!










Honestly, Dosu is the best!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

*TROLL SPAM!!*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> _Right now?_
> 
> Okay
> 
> btw, because of you guys, I haven't played MvC3 in a while yet



I gtg eat dinner now 

Sorry, but we have to make another appointment _again_ >.<


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Rasengan spam.



once again, i started it


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Agreed. I think the difference is how we define "fair"? In my opinion, if it is possible defend, avoid, or counter a form of spam, then it is fair game. For example: Using Deidara to just through shuriken all day require absolutely no skill and is lame, however, I dont think its unfair because something like that is easy to avoid and counter.
> 
> But some strategy like the "Distance & ChakraShuriken" technique, I would consider unfair gameplay.



SBrown, I am disappoint 

Spam is spam, regardless. It's not whether you think it's spam or not, it's what the community defines as spam because they as a whole suffer from it together  Sure, you don't call it spamming, all spammers don't call spamming spamming!!! 

What you should try to learn, instead, is how to counter that spam, because once you can do that, you're the best of the best ingame. And sure, if you have to fight fire with fire and spam to beat spammers, so be it. But don't get to the point where poor innocent fair players have to suffer your torment when all they want to do if have fun when you're spamming 

For the sake of science, I will be a test subject for your spamming, but I will not be pleased


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> SBrown, I am disappoint
> 
> Spam is spam, regardless. It's not whether you think it's spam or not, it's what the community defines as spam because they as a whole suffer from it together  Sure, you don't call it spamming, all spammers don't call spamming spamming!!!
> 
> ...



Get online and teach me how to counter spammers, Sensei!


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Aeion really that good?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you playing Aeion now, Daft?

If not, up for some games, Daft?
If so, anyone else up for some games?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

V said:


> Is Aeion really that good?



he can obliterate anyone who's not a puppet master.



Scizor said:


> Are you playing Aeion now, Daft?
> 
> If not, up for some games, Daft?
> If so, anyone else up for some games?



I was just online, actually was waiting for you to come online 

well I beat a puppet user (Chiyo) with Itachi on ranked. At the end, after his awakening, when he had about 5% of his health left, I had enough of his stupid tricks and awakened Susano'o. Spammers have to know how it feels to get spammed themselves .


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> he can obliterate anyone who's not a puppet master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you shouldnt wait for people who've said they wouldnt be there.

Wanna play now?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well you shouldnt wait for people who've said they wouldnt be there.
> 
> Wanna play now?



Nah not right now, I've got enough of this game atm. That Chiyo player got me nervous as hell 

maybe later


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nah not right now, I've got enough of this game atm. That Chiyo player got me nervous as hell
> 
> maybe later



Alrighty then.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

I would play, but bro's hogging the PS3, just as he hogs everyhing else


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I would play, but bro's hogging the PS3, just as he hogs everyhing else



is he older? otherwise do what this guy did 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgw2slDfx9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> is he older? otherwise do what this guy did
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgw2slDfx9Q[/YOUTUBE]



He's 19


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He's 19



 then he's doing it to you 

_Alex! get off the PS3! 
aww but- 
No come on! Get off!
But I was-
Get off Alex!
*squeals*_


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2011)

just throw some bows.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> then he's doing it to you
> 
> _Alex! get off the PS3!
> aww but-
> ...



If he tells me to get off, I'll say fuck him and spit in his face 

Bitch is gonna have the audacity to kick me off...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Now now, let's show family members some love.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

'Tis a warzone in here 

We're on WW XVI


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Weeeeeeeeee, ma PS3 is free


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> SBrown, I am disappoint
> 
> Spam is spam, regardless. It's not whether you think it's spam or not, it's what the community defines as spam because they as a whole suffer from it together  Sure, you don't call it spamming, all spammers don't call spamming spamming!!!
> 
> ...




Haha nooooooo dont be dissapointed in me. 

Indeed spam is spam, but sadly (as i said earlier) EVERYTHING in this fighter game is technically considered spam; even melee. So it boils down to what is and isnt considered ethical spam which can vary from person to person. 

Currently I can counter most forms of spam when I ply srs... that is until i fought this guy who used the most beautiful, magnificent form of spam/melee/support combo that found holes in my Def.:33  Now I'm determined to add that fighting style to my list! 

But I understand that not everyone likes to play like that so I usually vary my fighting style towards the person I'm playing. So if they consider something to be unfair spam, I won't do it.

But in order for me to train and master this new Spamming Style Jutsu, I need to face someone who I can fight full strength without holding back do to fear of spamming them. And for this, Aeion, I am truly grateful.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

You can do it, sensei! *punches air*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Currently I can counter most forms of spam when I ply srs... that is until i fought this guy who used the most beautiful, magnificent form of spam/melee/support combo that found holes in my Def.:33  Now I'm determined to add that fighting style to my list!



Please do share your knowledge; we're like a family here, anyway


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please do share your knowledge; we're like a family here, anyway



haha sure. u wanna know how to counter spam, or how to use this Forbidden Spam Technique?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> haha sure. u wanna know how to counter spam, or how to use this Forbidden Spam Technique?



Both, so I can counter it perfectly, eventually. (because one has got to think like the opponent to do so.)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I no longer fear Aeion as the rikudou sennin level anymore.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Haha nooooooo dont be dissapointed in me.
> 
> Indeed spam is spam, but sadly (as i said earlier) EVERYTHING in this fighter game is technically considered spam; even melee. So it boils down to what is and isnt considered ethical spam which can vary from person to person.
> 
> ...



So what are you gonna do when you've mastered this 





> the most beautiful, magnificent form of spam/melee/support combo that found holes in my Def.:33


 huh?


Of course, you can win matches on ranked, but you'll be seen as a disgraceful player and eventually no one will play you not on ranked not on player. Most of us will be able to bypass you spam no jutsu and beat you with ease or just won't play you at all anymore as fighting a spammer isn't fun at all. Even if you restrict some spam moves, we'll beat you and in the end, you'll realize this way of fighting isn't fun at all. You'll realize how much of a waste it is to invest so much effort into spamming, while you can invest the same amount of effort into fair play which will be much more beneficial and fun than spamming. Then you'll be left with the only option to start over again while the rest of us has reached pro level.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Both, so I can counter it perfectly, eventually. (because one has got to think like the opponent to do so.)



Sensei will not be happy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

We are not amused.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Sensei will not be happy.



Offcourse he will be.
Countering spam is a part of progressing. And he want his students to progress.



NeoKurama said:


> We are not amused.



Me neither. I'm bored.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Offcourse he will be.
> Countering spam is a part of progressing. And he want his students to progress.


Sensei will be  and


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Offcourse he will be.
> Countering spam is a part of progressing. And he want his students to progress.



I'm pretty sure you said you wanted to learn a technique from a future spammer.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Daft, tell us all about your misadventures'.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sensei will be  and



I doubt it.



Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm pretty sure you said you wanted to learn a technique from a future spammer.



To counter it, yes.

I can't counter it if I don't know how it works.

Aeion is knowledgeable enough to understand.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Daft, tell us all about your misadventures'.



lolwut? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What are you talking about?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lolwut?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, you know.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You and Aeion in his office on the 23rd floor.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Sensei is on UNS2, but isn't training anyone.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Ah, you know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well ermm.... The man's got a certain ego you know... 


Red Haba?ero said:


> Sensei is on UNS2, but isn't training anyone.



don't sulk, give him some free time to stomp some ass online


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, he better kick some arse! :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

He got punished by Noctis.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

With his thirteen swords.  I joke; sensei is amazing!

1000 posts!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Try again, Red. 8,063 posts.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm content with my post count.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I got more rep points.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I got more rep points.



make an educated guess


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Haha nooooooo dont be dissapointed in me.
> 
> Indeed spam is spam, but sadly (as i said earlier) EVERYTHING in this fighter game is technically considered spam; even melee. So it boils down to what is and isnt considered ethical spam which can vary from person to person.
> 
> ...



I'm intrigued in this form of 'spamming' now. 

When will you be free? All I see when you're online is 'Netflix'. 



Scizor said:


> Both, so I can counter it perfectly, eventually. (because one has got to think like the opponent to do so.)





Do not learn spamming for yourself! That is wrong and not the way of the Dojo  You are not yet ready to learn kinjutsu, for the fear of investing it into your play style accidentally. You must master all forms of play (including my training) before you are ready to learn such S Rank forbiddeness 

I am even more disappoint! 



NeoKurama said:


> I no longer fear Aeion as the rikudou sennin level anymore.



You haven't faced me recently then 



NeoKurama said:


> He got punished by Noctis.



Noctis did no such thing. He's been avoiding me because he's scared of utter defeat 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry everyone, I've been both away from my PS3 and computer 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I hate the '10 smiley limit'.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Too long to reply, but I got over 500,000 rep points.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol Aeion just schedule a fight with me. I always keep going off without checking any messages


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

This guy smelled the name 'Noctis' and came running 

Lmao, don't you read your messages once you log in? 



NeoKurama said:


> Too long to reply, but I got over 500,000 rep points.



How much do you need to be Luminary?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This guy smelled the name 'Noctis' and came running
> 
> Lmao, don't you read your messages once you log in?
> 
> ...



I do, but it was already too late from the time you sent it, if you want to fight now Ill get on 

But Trust me I'm not scared of fighting you


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Try again, Red. 8,063 posts.



In the forums all together! 
"Posts: 1,003."


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I do, but it was already too late from the time you sent it, if you want to fight now Ill get on
> 
> But Trust me I'm not scared of fighting you



Ooh, you don't have to go to the trouble of getting on your PS3 for me 

I know you're probably watching some Noctopr0n so it's ok  I'm actually doing some new tests with SBrown's revolutionary, never before seen, 'spamming' techs. 

I am disappoint, 

But I am intrigued


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

8, 078 posts 

54840 point(s) total


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ooh, you don't have to go to the trouble of getting on your PS3 for me
> 
> I know you're probably watching some Noctopr0n so it's ok  I'm actually doing some new tests with SBrown's revolutionary, never before seen, 'spamming' techs.
> 
> ...



Actually Im watching Shiva porn 



Dat asssssss


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 8, 078 posts
> 
> 54840 point(s) total



Answer my question, biatch


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Answer my question, biatch



What you say about my momma?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What you say about my momma?



You momma .. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is a respected and productive member of the community


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You momma ..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Your too kind.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

If I were too kind, you'd repay me!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

How? 
10char


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Disconnecting losers.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Actually Im watching Shiva porn
> 
> 
> 
> Dat asssssss



You call those two mosquito bites an ass?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she got it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Tifa slaughters the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Kairi slaughters the game 

Oh wait...


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't bring Kairi in here.  She can't swing a Keyblade to save her life.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Both, so I can counter it perfectly, eventually. (because one has got to think like the opponent to do so.)



u got it! I'll let you know as soon as I master this new forbidden scroll.



Daftvirgin said:


> So what are you gonna do when you've mastered this  huh?



use this when I play srsly or against other players who aren't as sensitive on the "spamming" issue



> Of course, you can win matches on ranked, but you'll be seen as a disgraceful player and eventually no one will play you not on ranked not on player. Most of us will be able to bypass you spam no jutsu and beat you with ease or just won't play you at all anymore as fighting a spammer isn't fun at all. Even if you restrict some spam moves, we'll beat you and in the end, you'll realize this way of fighting isn't fun at all. You'll realize how much of a waste it is to invest so much effort into spamming, while you can invest the same amount of effort into fair play which will be much more beneficial and fun than spamming. Then you'll be left with the only option to start over again while the rest of us has reached pro level.



Lol. I don't play ranked matches... haven't played one since December (a month after the game came out.) And again, I know that many on this site are sensative to spam, so I usually just adjust my fighting style so that everyone is happy. I don't care whether I win or loose, I just like to have fun. Thats why i usually just do random main/random supports/&random support types. And again, the term "fair" is relative. So as I play different people I play by their rules, but when I play seriously, I don't hold back and I use all the techniques/strategies I know. However, I only play that serious when I play local tournys or other in person events & the ppl I play use the same genre of "unfair" techniques. So thankfully I don't ever have to worry about finding ppl to fight. 



Aeion said:


> I'm intrigued in this form of 'spamming' now.
> 
> When will you be free? All I see when you're online is 'Netflix'.



Heeeeey leave my Netflix out of this! lol

I gotta another online tourny that I am participating in tonight, but I'm down for some Spamtastic-Sparring tomorrow! hhaha



> Do not learn spamming for yourself! That is wrong and not the way of the Dojo  You are not yet ready to learn kinjutsu, for the fear of investing it into your play style accidentally. You must master all forms of play (including my training) before you are ready to learn such S Rank forbiddeness
> 
> I am even more disappoint!



No do it!! Become the Orochimaru you were meant to be!! Don't deny your true nature; learn the forbidden arts! 



Aeion said:


> Ooh, you don't have to go to the trouble of getting on your PS3 for me
> 
> I know you're probably watching some Noctopr0n so it's ok  I'm actually doing some new tests with SBrown's revolutionary, never before seen, 'spamming' techs.
> 
> ...



Its probably not, new, but its the first time I've seen it (since I dont play often) But I don't know how to do it quite yet; but that ish is super effective when done properly.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Actually Im watching Shiva porn
> 
> 
> 
> Dat asssssss



hahaha



Aeion said:


> You call those two mosquito bites an ass?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



el oh el


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Actually Im watching Shiva porn
> 
> 
> 
> Dat asssssss


lol, What the hell is Kula Diamond doing in Final Fantasy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Being fodder.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Fodder like ya modder


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Confession: I feel just a tad bit despicable because I've been replying calmly to this guy that is sending me a hatemails. He is just so angry. At first it was sad. But then it was super funny for me and my friends to laugh at as we kept egging him on. This has been goin on for like an hour now... And its still funny and not getting old.

Wont someone come forgive me for my sins?

EDIT: Nevemind... he's calming himself down now.... boring


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Fodder like ya modder



Wanna run that by me again?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Confession: I feel just a tad bit despicable because I've been replying calmly to this guy that is sending me a hatemails. He is just so angry. At first it was sad. But then it was super funny for me and my friends to laugh at as we kept egging him on. This has been goin on for like an hour now... And its still funny and not getting old.
> 
> Wont someone come forgive me for my sins?
> 
> EDIT: Nevemind... he's calming himself down now.... boring



What sins? I've done that to 5 people today. Whenever I beat pathetic cheapasses I pm them saying "pussy bitch u suck" (No room in title message ) And then they rage and go off, and I provoke them over and over again, but they just keep replying 

My inbox has about 100 messages from just today


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Wanna run that by me again?



Ahem, "Feed your lyk a muddy yer" 

Or else it'll go hungry


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What sins? I've done that to 5 people today. Whenever I beat pathetic cheapasses I pm them saying "pussy bitch u suck" (No room in title message ) And then they rage and go off, and I provoke them over and over again, but they just keep replying
> 
> My inbox has about 100 messages from just today



ahaaaah. I'll see you in the confessional Mr! I was on the other side of that scenario, except he was using Sasori, so i had no remorse for destroying him with cheap strategies. But still he sent me hate mail saying something similar to that, and we kept going back and forth. He'd say bigger and badder words; id keep egging him on. Until finally I told him that we were just laughing at his responses... then he calmed down... now we're talkin nomrally... (#boring) and i think he is gonna send a friend request... wtf. lol 

btw sorry I couldnt reply to ur message before you went offline. Wanna play tomorrow?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Why all the messages?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> ahaaaah. I'll see you in the confessional Mr! I was on the other side of that scenario, except he was using Sasori, so i had no remorse for destroying him with cheap strategies. But still he sent me hate mail saying something similar to that, and we kept going back and forth. He'd say bigger and badder words; id keep egging him on. Until finally I told him that we were just laughing at his responses... then he calmed down... now we're talkin nomrally... (#boring) and i think he is gonna send a friend request... wtf. lol
> 
> btw sorry I couldnt reply to ur message before you went offline. Wanna play tomorrow?



LOL, he tried to add you  I hate when they do that. Biatch, I don't like you, I don't want to talk to you, the last thing I'll do is accept your Friend's Request  What I usually do is I egg them on with a really provoking message, then I say "BLOCKED", it pisses the shit out of them that they can't get the last say 

And no problem about not messaging back, I'm up for tomorrow!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I had so many do that to me.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 24, 2011)

Played Storm 2 online for the first time in a few months. When I last played, I could beat most spammers, but this time, I got raped. It wasn't even funny.

CC2 should also fix the lag and online delay.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Any Xbox players?
Gimme your gamertags i wanna battle ya


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry, PS3 here! :33


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Played Storm 2 online for the first time in a few months. When I last played, I could beat most spammers, but this time, I got raped. It wasn't even funny.
> 
> CC2 should also fix the lag and online delay.



I started playing again about a month ago and I wasn't very good.

When I was playing it closer to release, the play was much more gentlemanly. 

However these days there's none of that left so it took some practice to adapt my style of play (as many combos as possible ) to fit this new age.

Now I've salvaged my old ratio of 2.5 wins per loss.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol, I never noticed how PS3 users took over this thread.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 24, 2011)

Because PS3 is FTW 


*Spoiler*: __ 



along with xbox 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I don't anger the fanboys


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

No Nitendo love?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Not until you can spell the name


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I always treated Nintendo this way.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Nitendo deserves better! 

Back when Genesis was it's rival


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Them days.


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Its been a week since i last played.
because im too busy playing bulletstorm


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it ok to use Deidara against spammers if I use a lot of his moveset (tilts, aerial combos, ougi) in ranked matches.

I really like Deidara but I don't want people to look down on me.

I also really like flying


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

I just can't... look away :amazed


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol this is awesome


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Well now my quote looks wrong, I can look away from Deidara.


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol i only chabged my avatar and that post changed
hmm.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondering, does anyone know any ways to dodge chidori without expending chakra?

The only one I know of is Kabuto's tilt.

Blocking doesn't count because you take damage.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Just wondering, does anyone know any ways to dodge chidori without expending chakra?
> 
> The only one I know of is Kabuto's tilt.
> 
> Blocking doesn't count because you take damage.



Jump + support to punish


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

I miss my sensei.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, I've been busy the past couple days  Can't be online 24/7

I'll be busy today too  But you all can bare without me


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

When will you be free next?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Jump + support to punish



I was pretty sure that you can't jump Chidori, I'll always do it to Rasengan though

Or are there any that can jump high enough? (I've tested Deidara's tilt and it isn't high enough )


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> When will you be free next?



I shall see soon enough 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I was pretty sure that you can't jump Chidori, I'll always do it to Rasengan though
> 
> Or are there any that can jump high enough? (I've tested Deidara's tilt and it isn't high enough )



Lmao, you really need to face me. I'll show you there's nothing I can't jump


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Chidori is easy to jump, just chakra Kunai at the highest point of your jump while the Chidori goes underneath you


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Aeion, have you have played a player who uses the PSN "Konan33"? I'm sure you might have, but just asking.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Deidara is just god.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Deidara is just god.



When I suggested playing as Deidara...



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Is it ok to use Deidara against spammers if I use a lot of his moveset (tilts, aerial combos, ougi) in ranked matches.
> 
> I really like Deidara but I don't want people to look down on me.
> 
> I also really like flying



...everyone just ignored me. I presumed in disgust.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

No, before.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I shall see soon enough



I miss you, buddy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Hey Aeion, have you have played a player who uses the PSN "Konan33"? I'm sure you might have, but just asking.



Yup, that idiot is a sore loser. She plays like a cheapass and rage quits when she's about to lose 



Red Haba?ero said:


> I miss you, buddy.



Soon enough, Kushi. Soon enough


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

In the office again.

Try the roof next time. :ho


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Soon enough, Kushi. Soon enough



Hehe, you called me Kushi! pek


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Btw Kushi means happy in my language


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Btw Kushi means happy in my language



What language is that, Noctonese?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What language is that, Noctonese?



Better than Canadian English


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Better than Canadian English



You leave my sensei alone!


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Played a few matches once again.
The connection was crap in all the matches, even though i searched best connection


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna get some games in?


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll train with you, if you want, Sciz?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I'll train with you, if you want, Sciz?



Sure.

Just send me an invite.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Give me 15 minutes and I'll be there!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hungry 
Gonna have some ramen


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Fix me some! :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Give me 15 minutes and I'll be there!



Sure. I'm waiting in the online battle menu ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red takes hours.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I do! Sorry!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Just send me an invite =)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

No good.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What language is that, Noctonese?



Naw it be Bengali


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

It's Jiriya talk.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright.

5 more minutes and I'm done waiting.
No offense, I just hate waiting.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Told you.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry. 

Go on without me!! Sorry, but I'm not in the mood to train right now. Tomorrow? Don't read this, sensei!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion is disappointed.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

...

/pissed.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

You didn't have to wait on the online menu.  You could have played some ranked matches.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll fight someone if they want! I'm nice!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmph. I feel like listening to music for a while, okay?! :/


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Better than Canadian English



There's no such thing as Canadian English, you idiot 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw it be Bengali



You're from Bengal? That's sick


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Hmph. I feel like listening to music for a while, okay?! :/



lol I'm completing my masterwork of fodderish Akatsuki!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Pain was the best fodder.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Pain was the best fodder.



Ah yes, I kinda anonymously  included him


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You didn't have to wait on the online menu.  You could have played some ranked matches.





Red Haba?ero said:


> Hmph. I feel like listening to music for a while, okay?! :/



Sure.
It's not like you HAVE to play. ^^

It's no biggy, really.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

That whole Akatsuki BS in the Generations thread is annoying


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm bored of winning against spam... no one want some Player Matches?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd face you but I'm not free at the moment


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd face you but I'm not free at the moment



Hehe.. I know you're cowering in fear.

Fun fact: no one on these forums has beaten me when I play as Karin.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



(total of 3 matches against 2 different people)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Hehe.. I know you're cowering in fear.
> 
> Fun fact: no one on these forums has beaten me when I play as Karin.
> 
> ...



Fun to-be Fact: Aeion will be the first to beat you when you're Karin


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Karin>Minato is cannon.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Fun to-be Fact: Aeion will be the first to beat you when you're Karin



Hehe. 



NeoKurama said:


> Karin>Minato is cannon.



Or not.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Kushina>everyone


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a shame I don't know you IRL, Neo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

IRL?


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah... I'd totally biff you right now. Lightly, of course!

P.S. To biff is to do this:



All in jest, of course.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't get it?


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

You're a boy, of course you don't.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Kushi... '>' means "is better than". He's saying Kushina is better than everyone 

You're going to hit him for saying that? 

And suggesting boys don't understand anything is just plain mean!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Females are so nerve wrecking. 

Can't live without them.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

I've met plenty of guys who have been idiots. Blame them. 

Oooooh haha, my bad! *scratches back of head* Sorry!  How am I supposed to understand everyone's lingo?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I've met plenty of guys who have been idiots. Blame them.
> 
> Oooooh haha, my bad! *scratches back of head* Sorry!  How am I supposed to understand everyone's lingo?



I've met plenty of humans who were asses, but that doesn't mean the whole human existence are asses!  I just haven't met the right human yet! 

Plus it's math!  

5 > 2 = five is greater than 2

Kushina > everyone = Kushina is greater than everyone!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't wanna see math yet!  

I'm still enjoying my summer.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I've met plenty of humans who were asses, but that doesn't mean the whole human existence are asses!  I just haven't met the right human yet!
> 
> Plus it's math!
> 
> ...



I haven't met the right one yet either. 

You know, English and Media Studies were my best subjects, not maths. I got As.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Lmao... 

Anyone know a guy called layc-sama? This dude had a win/lose ratio of 610/0. I'm always interested in kicking these guys' asses because they always suck, so I fought him. Obviously he wasn't very good, when he had like 5% hp left, he was about to ragequit, but I managed to get and kill him. I PM'd him saying "You can't escape me, biatch", and then he messaged back saying "No matter, I have software to delete my losses", I knew he was bluffing, so I laughed and told him I'll find him again someday. 

You know how your thing saves those that you've fought? I viewed my ninja card and it said:

*layc-sama

610/1*

So I was browsing players online... and I find this guy again... then I notice it said 610/0 again!  

Jesus Christ man! We actually have people who delete their losses, it's sickening to know these people SUCK and still portray themselves to be good.. God knows how many people are polluting the Leaderboards with this crap. I bet if all these bastards were weeded out, I'd be in the top 10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL Yes I did. He used Chouji & was good. I beat him by a strand of health left. He sent me a message saying, "Wow, you're the first bitch to beat me".
I lol'd so hard. Did the same with a Deidara player.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

He's telling me I'm disrespecting him when he's disrespecting every player and what they stand for, that bitch doesn't earn his wins and just deletes his loses. I thought this game was corrupted before but... damn 

Aeion is not pleased, at all, his pleasure is at -94% 


*Spoiler*: __ 








**


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

It's sad.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Chill out! I forgot about him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I will remember that *bastard* until the day I die! 

And I'll be living for a long time 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or will I?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Till Noctis wrecks you.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

Why Am I getting involved all of a sudden?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Cause we respect you.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

How teh f*ck does he only come when he hears his name?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

He's one of, "them".


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

He's.... He's gay? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I KNEW IT!*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

...................


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

He's a Noctis fanboy.

What do you expect 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm gonna like that smiley


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm guessing the way that person's doing it is backing up their save data and reloading it when they lose somehow.

Stupidly, your online rating is stored offline; in your save data.

I don't know about the copy protection or how it works but it might be easy to get around.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm I dont care about losses i have 17 lose and 101 wins,


----------



## Icarus (Jul 26, 2011)

Guess who i am


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

We don't care.


I have 500 sum wins & 100 sum loses.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 26, 2011)

49 wins
140 losses


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I've only rage quit one time.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

0 losses
0 wins


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

You one of, "them".


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't remember mine really. 

265 losses/663 wins maybe?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine so far the best.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You one of, "them".



Nope.
Just haven't played ranked.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Nope.
> Just haven't played ranked.



Or just have quit every match you've played, just kidding 

What happens when you reach 10 disconnections? Not like I'm planning on going anywhere near there though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I wondered that too. Nobody done an experiment?


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I fought a guy with 8/10 disconnect he didnt disconnect me lol.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe 10 disconnections equal one loss

/wishfulthinking


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Doubt it. I'ma make another account and see.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Doubt it. I'ma make another account and see.



Yay! You get to annoy 10 people!

Make sure they're spammers/quitters/Itachi users.


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

I've about 500 wins
and 500 losses


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

I just can't stop looking at that avatar... it's so mesmerising. 



V said:


> BEST AVATAR EVER.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Icarus said:


> Guess who i am



Who are you 



NeoKurama said:


> I wondered that too. Nobody done an experiment?



I've done an experiment a while back, highest you can go is 9/10, I disconnected 5 times after than and it wouldn't go any higher. Thing is though, no one would play me at all 

It was hard to get matches to make sure it'd go down, I had to play other people who would disconnect too  If they disconnect, your DC automatically goes down faster.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys I don't know if you know this, but I was experimenting online later and I think it isn't the animation in a combo that gets knj but if you and your opponent press *O*(you) and *guard*(him) at the same time.  So I tried doing combos really slowly(pressing few *O*)  and I found myself with more successful combos. I don't know if is true tho but it work for me at least, hitting alot of heroes with complete combos, even people with 200+ wins and no losses, they quit tho.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Why do you guys care about DCing so much?


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

what is DCing?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

DanE said:


> what is DCing?



Disconnecting.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I've done an experiment a while back, highest you can go is 9/10, I disconnected 5 times after than and it wouldn't go any higher. Thing is though, no one would play me at all



That's the most stupid system ever! 

You should have your wins reset or something...


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

oh, well they believe having a no losses makes them more skilled? Today I fought a guy who disconnected 4 times on me he had 0 losses, on the 4th time we fought I used Sasori to make him mad  , he disconnected with me only losing 20% of my full hp and then I send him message saying that why he even play the game lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> That's the most stupid system ever!
> 
> You should have your wins reset or something...



I didn't disconnect because I would lose, I could beat 90% of the people ingame 

I disconnected for an experiment, and I only disconnected against people who would disconnect if I were to win anyways.

I didn't disconnect during battle, I Quite Game during character selection, so there was no harm done.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I didn't disconnect because I would lose, I could beat 90% of the people ingame
> 
> I disconnected for an experiment, and I only disconnected against people who would disconnect if I were to win anyways.
> 
> I didn't disconnect during battle, I Quite Game during character selection, so there was no harm done.



I wasn't angry at you! You said it was an experiment, and I trust you as an honorable Jiraiya player.

I was just generally being angry at the stupid disconnection system.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Im unbeatable at this game


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

So cocky.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

DanE said:


> Im unbeatable at this game



I'm guessing you forgot the last time we played


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

lol just wanted your reaction man  , im ok at this game.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm relatively beatable, unless my opponents spam.

Or if my opponent can KnJ reasonably well, my tactics don't always work too good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm straight. Believed I slacked.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually think Ive gotten better since last time I fought Aeion


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish I could play but my brother playing.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Well... I'm unbeatable as Karin.

Also techinically never been beaten as Itachi...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bet you can't guess why 

*Spoiler*: __ 



What, you haven't guessed?

*Spoiler*: __ 



The answer isn't here!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I pity you a bit now so I'll tell you:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Go away! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive never been beaten as Sasori, but still is Sasori lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

You're definitely Aeion's dupe.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You're definitely Aeion's dupe.



wut? lol  .


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I've figured out a fail-proof way to beat Sasori users for some time now


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I've figured out a fail-proof way to beat Sasori users for some time now



hack their ps3


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, you fight *fire with fire*  

The only one who can defeat a puppet user is another puppet user. But that's not all... you need to have specific support, that will prevent the opponent from ever attacking you, if he wishes to stay unharmed.. This forces him into a stalemate to which he cannot harm me and I'll only continue to harm him... 

I know which support type to use for this to work  

If I used this strategy every time I played, I'd have a 100% winning streak... That is why I'm labeling this as Forbidden Jutsu!


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Actually, you fight *fire with fire*
> 
> The only one who can defeat a puppet user is another puppet user. But that's not all... you need to have specific support, that will prevent the opponent from ever attacking you, if he wishes to stay unharmed.. This forces him into a stalemate to which he cannot harm me and I'll only continue to harm him...
> 
> ...



I do that also lol, it pisses them off.

Puppet User>=Skilled Player

Skill Player with puppet>>>>>puppet user


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

DanE said:


> I do that also lol, it pisses them off.
> 
> Puppet User>=Skilled Player
> 
> Skill Player with puppet>>>>>puppet user



Haha, that was actually well said 

It's funny because it's true


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Haha, that was actually well said
> 
> It's funny because it's true



yeah puppet users dont have a lot of skill since winning with a puppet its extremely easy, so when when a person who has had to train to become good in this game uses the strongest character(puppets) in the game, puppet users don't stand a chance. 

Actually today It happened, I was gonna fight this Chiyo user so I picked Sasori, he had 120+ wins 30- losses, he/she didn't even bring me halve of green life.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Lmao, I find Chiyo users have been declining compared to Sasori, he's the prime threat of all the puppet users now, Chiyo in a way is more close range physical compared to Sasori, and that's probably why she's been scratched out for the competitive puppetry players


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah Sasori still the biggest treat.

I still dont know what went trough the mind of creators of UNS2 when they made puppet users specially Sasori. 

"Okay what do we have on Sasori"

"Well..

1. He has to have double defense

2. Puppets wont take damage at all. 

3.He has both ground and air jutsu.

4.His tilt has to poison, is a must.

5. He must have 2 explosives in his items for strike back.

6. HIs puppet must move freely while he guards

7.His grab must give strike back and be used continuously.

8. His chakra shuriken must be the strongest in the whole game.

9. He must have one of the strongest awakenings in the game.

10. His puppet can attack from anywhre so he is basically long range and short range.

Yep looks balanced to me, herp derp"


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I was talking about Dosu.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

DanE said:


> yeah Sasori still the biggest treat.
> 
> I still dont know what went trough the mind of creators of UNS2 when they made puppet users specially Sasori.
> 
> ...





You forgot:

"Oh, and unlike  UNS1 where when you knj the puppet, you appear behind the user for a counter attack, like evvvery other character  Instead, when you knj the puppet, you'll appear behind the puppet!"

"Genius! That's about as balanced as we can get, good job guys."


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

The music was better in UNS1.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I never really paid attention 

I like the Training Field music in UNS2 better than UNS1, although UNS1 music brings nostalgia


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You forgot:
> 
> "Oh, and unlike  UNS1 where when you knj the puppet, you appear behind the user for a counter attack, like evvvery other character  Instead, when you knj the puppet, you'll appear behind the puppet!"
> 
> "Genius! That's about as balanced as we can get, good job guys."



why sasori? deidara's the most broken spamming character ever with few combows and only "SQUARE, SQUARE, SQUARE" for repeated attacks.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> why sasori? deidara's the most broken spamming character ever with few combows and only "SQUARE, SQUARE, SQUARE" for repeated attacks.



That's why he's easy to overcome, the minute he presses square, chakra dash and punish, or send some long-range support to rape him.

But Sasori...  I swear to god this guy is protected for life because he has absolutely no flaws or counters to punish him. Doesn't matter what you do, there's always going to be that  *one experienced Sasori* that will rape you inside out, upside down, in any situation.

And all that is WITHOUT jumpblocking or turtling. If he started doing that, you'll be unbeatable 

THIS NEEDS TO BE FIXED


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Blame CC2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

no wonder their taking the sega route and listening to fan complaints


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Some guy must lay his hand down there and say "Why the fuck are we even spending time doing combos animations" seriously how hard is to notice people are twitching online, is right in there face!

P.S Tsunade is badass


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

KnJ needs to be fixed A.S.A.P.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

DanE said:


> Some guy must lay his hand down there and say "Why the fuck are we even spending time doing combos animations" seriously how hard is to notice people are twitching online, is right in there face!
> 
> P.S Tsunade is badass



Keep saying.. if they go to UNS1 methods, 90% of the problems would be fixed 

And yes, Tsunade is a badass, my #2 main  She has so much talent people don't realize


----------



## slickcat (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah making combos re irrelevant after all SPAM SHIRUKEN - SUPPORT- DASH- SUPPORT HITS - SPAM SHIRUKEN - SPAM GUARD BUTTONS - SUPPORT GUAGE FILLED - KNOCK PLAYER BACK (bombs,grabs, jutsu) SPAM JUTSU - KNOCK PLAYER - REPEAT -KNOCK PLAYER - TEAM OUGI (SUPPORTS HIDAN, PAIN, CHIYO,DEIDARA) rinse and repeat.

If I could call cc2 head, I would blow these words in his ears like shotgun shells 4 each line. And thats just one of 11 tactics I ve seen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

spammers would be nothing without their supports to back their "talented" gameplay style up.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sadly, singles would be almost equally as bad. People haven't tinkered with singles inside and out because it won't rank them up, but Singles is just as much a victim as Team Battles are 

Shikimaru and Hidan would excel excessively in Single Matches (Dash + ougi)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

speaking of shikamaru, i battled a spammer mained him and ran away across the battled field while spamming explosive kunai & dash.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup, that's all they do. And choosing Shikamaru as Balance Support to get his explosive kunai during Team Mode is just as bad 

The least CC2 could have done was *not* make it flyback initiated, but they just don't come to terms when its balancing the game 

What I always found funny though, is some explosions just leave the opponent dragging on the floor, but they magically appear in the air when being kicked by support


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

People give Shika a bad name. 

Glad they can't do the same with Gaara or Neji.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I was talking about Dosu.



Great minds think alike!

Or a slightly lesser mind tries to copy the greater one in a poor attempt to become popular!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shikimaru and Hidan would excel excessively in Single Matches (Dash + ougi)



You forgot Hinata, slightly harder to do it with but still possible!


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh I use Hidan, but I dont do dash+ougi anymore is cheap, I dont use soul hunt that much, but is great because most people don't know it causes jutsu clash. 

Lol I remember when I was a noob and people keep grabbing spam and I didnt know what to do.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 27, 2011)

You can sub out of Shikamaru dash& ougi (its hard to do, but it's possible) ,  then punish cuz he is left wide open. And just side dash the exploding tags he throws.....  Hidans on the other had are soooo stressful to fight.


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont see many people using him and yes is kinda stressful when you don't know if your opponent dash+ougi. I gonna start using Shino in the 100 fights I ve had I haven't fought a single one.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 27, 2011)

Indeed. But sadly, his super fast, no animation ougi is the only thing Hidan has going for him. 

And Shino can be a beast. Although alot of his strategies revolve around throwing bugs all the time.


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

Bugs are 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Badass!!!*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

His bugs are useful in dark areas.


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

and although slow they are quite accurate.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

That was well. His ninjutsu is good for offense & Defense.


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

I use it for defense mostly and to charge chakra. Also his tilt is like a mini version of his justu.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sadly, singles would be almost equally as bad. People haven't tinkered with singles inside and out because it won't rank them up, but Singles is just as much a victim as Team Battles are
> 
> Shikimaru and Hidan would excel excessively in Single Matches (Dash + ougi)



I have played single matches extensively with a variety of people on my friends list, and I personally feel that unless both players make up their own set of "honor rules", then it is much worse for a variety of reasons. 

My main problem with single player matches is that, the imbalance between the characters is highly apparent without support. Characters who don't exceed with combos, jutsus, tilt, throw, and whatever else are extremely vulnerable. Now, imagine if you combine all of the problems that are apparent in team battle (i.e., extensive Jump-blocking, turtling, KnJ to ougi/jutsu to the back, and etc) into single matches where you can't call support to protect yourself and that's pretty much good game. I've fight many people who simply "transfer" their jumpblocking/turtling or simply waiting around to KnJ and punish with rasengan strategies to single player, and in the end...it is no fun and simply becomes a stall fest when _both_ players decide, "Ok, its time to play intelligently". The saddest part about it is that, team player mode also has many of the same problems, even with the aid of the support system. 

Now when I think about it, if CC2 focused on balancing out characters as though the game was made for single player (Forcing them to focus on attributes like KnJ, combo mechanics, the stupid dash problem after being blocked, and many other things) like that of NA1 and NA2, then maybe the game would have the potential to be much more balanced.

Heheh, I don't really care anymore lol. I can finally indulge myself into a new game this afternoon. Buh-bye Imada, Minato, and Saisori!


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 27, 2011)

Yo, haven't posted anything for a while  too busy practicing guitar ) ( pressing frets on the guitar's neck seems like forming seals in naruto for me ^_^ )


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Heheh, I don't really care anymore lol. I can finally indulge myself into a new game this afternoon. Buh-bye Imada, Minato, and Saisori!



You're giving up on UNS2? You were well on the road to becoming better than me


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Eh UNS2 is becoming pretty boring lately 

Gonna need a new game to play around with soon >.<!!

Battlefield 3 Here I come!!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're giving up on UNS2? You were well on the road to becoming better than me





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh UNS2 is becoming pretty boring lately
> 
> Gonna need a new game to play around with soon >.<!!
> 
> Battlefield 3 Here I come!!!



Indeed, me too man. UNS2 is indeed getting boring...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Eh UNS2 is becoming pretty boring lately



That's because you're done 



Daftvirgin said:


> Indeed, me too man. UNS2 is indeed getting boring...



That's because you suck


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 27, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Yo, haven't posted anything for a while  too busy practicing guitar ) ( pressing frets on the guitar's neck seems like forming seals in naruto for me ^_^ )


Heheh, I should be saying the same about you; I never see you post ! But yeah definitely, practicing on the bass is something that I do a lot with the majority of my free time now, that and learning more about theory. I just wish...I could have started earlier. 



Aeion said:


> You're giving up on UNS2? You were well on the road to becoming better than me


 Naaaa, I'm not giving up, I'll just be using more of my gaming time playing Armored Core instead. I'll still play with friends, but much less ranked matches. I mean, these days all I fight is people who run around the border of the stage, use Sasori and friends, or disconnect so ranked matches won't be that much of a loss...

I'm sure of it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's because you're done



Im gonna laugh if you end up getting Versus XIII without my convincing


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im gonna laugh if you end up getting Versus XIII without my convincing



I have no money for anything anymore 

It'll be a long, long while before I get any new games for PS3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I have no money for anything anymore
> 
> It'll be a long, long while before I get any new games for PS3



Then how are you gonna manage to get Generations?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What I always found funny though, is some explosions just leave the opponent dragging on the floor, but they magically appear in the air when being kicked by support



...my god THIS. it hate it whenever i'm thrown with an explosive tag, getting dragged in the gorund....while for some unexplained physics i'm able to get kicked back from a damned support. Knj & supports need a hell of alot fixing...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this game still 60 bucks?


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Is this game still 60 bucks?



nah in gamestop is 40$ new and 35$ pre used.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then how are you gonna manage to get Generations?



That I do not know, my disturbed, fanboyish friend... That I do not know... 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> ...my god THIS. it hate it whenever i'm thrown with an explosive tag, getting dragged in the gorund....while for some unexplained physics i'm able to get kicked back from a damned support. Knj & supports need a hell of alot fixing...



 I really wonder what goes through CC2's mind when they do this

"Ok he's dragging on the floor... and then through some inexplicable ridiculousness, he's getting kicked in the air.."

"Release the game. We're ready "


----------



## G (Jul 27, 2011)

Those crazy Japanese.


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

What really makes me wonder its what online tester think about when they make generations

Guy 1: "Hmmm our consumers really learn to play this game to perfection, they had learn to time all of our combo attacks so they never get hit, I cant even time one attack its truly amazing how this people have master they reaction speed"

Guy 2: "Yes yes is true, they even time the exact moment when a justu is going to hit them, oh hey!? did you notice that, it looks like that guy is twitching"

Guy 1: "Ah... game is probably glitching a little, we will fix it"

Guy 2: "Yeah you probably right"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That I do not know, my disturbed, fanboyish friend... That I do not know...



Well I got 10 k in my debit 

But Im not sure If Ill get Generations or not


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

DanE said:


> What really makes me wonder its what online tester think about when they make generations
> 
> Guy 1: "Hmmm our consumers really learn to play this game to perfection, they had learn to time all of our combo attacks so they never get hit, I cant even time one attack its truly amazing how this people have master they reaction speed"
> 
> ...



I'm baffled they never thought of the twitching problem to this very day 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I got 10 k in my debit
> 
> But Im not sure If Ill get Generations or not



As of now, I'm getting Generations, regardless 

Doesn't matter if they don't make a lot of changes to the game, I'm doing fine as it is in UNS2, plus new characters/new online modes is enough to keep me occupied until the real project of Storm 3


----------



## DanE (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah im getting it also, hopefully more characters more complex gameplay.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

It looks really good compared to the ones on PS2 and Gamecube.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm playing this until the re-release of Shadow of the Colossus/Ico in September, and that until Dark Souls in October, then I'll give Skyrim a go and Uncharted 3.

DkS and U3 will give me my online fix so it'll be bye to NUNS2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Boss fights.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm playing this until the re-release of Shadow of the Colossus/Ico in September, and that until Dark Souls in October, then I'll give Skyrim a go and Uncharted 3.
> 
> DkS and U3 will give me my online fix so it'll be bye to NUNS2.



Shadow of the Colossus = more beautiful game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shadow of the Colossus = more beautiful game



I'm already drooling over the idea of its beauty in PS3 form!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

same here. i'll get storm generations to kill some time and hopefully own everyone with PTS characters


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 27, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm playing this until the re-release of Shadow of the Colossus/Ico in September, and that until Dark Souls in October, then I'll give Skyrim a go and Uncharted 3.
> 
> DkS and U3 will give me my online fix so it'll be bye to NUNS2.


SOTC is a freaking gem to me. Even though the fights against the colossi become a little predictable after a while, it was one of the few games that blew me away in recent memory. I never had the opportunity to play Ico and I also heard a lot of good things about that, so I'm looking forward to it!  Oh yeah, the soundtrack was breathtaking, I immediately purchased that on reaction the minute the sound hit my ears.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> same here. i'll get storm generations to kill some time and hopefully own everyone with PTS characters



I'm still waiting to face you


----------



## Sera (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> new characters/new online modes is enough to keep me occupied until the real project of Storm 3



I can't wait until Storm 3. I really can't.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm still waiting to face you



my PSN ID is Fullmatrix09 :ho add me and we'll see...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> my PSN ID is Fullmatrix09 :ho add me and we'll see...



eh, mine's shorter

PSN: Skyxen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

did you add me yet? LOS cause i don't have enought time to get on my ps3 today.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion, stop bringing people in your office! :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll add you first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

your are so gonna be my bitch once we fight.:ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Ooooooooh......


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 28, 2011)

That's what they all say at first, but the tables shall be turned. I'm guessing you all wonder why everyone addresses me as "Aeion sama"


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's what they all say at first, but the tables shall be turned. I'm guessing you all wonder why everyone addresses me as "Aeion sama"



I don't


----------



## Graeme inactive (Jul 28, 2011)

I really regret trading it in, since I now have urges to play. And no store nearby has it in stock, for some reason.


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Agathon said:


> I really regret trading it in, since I now have urges to play. And no store nearby has it in stock, for some reason.



Because people know whats good


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

V said:


> Because people know whats good



Except ppl from CC2


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's what they all say at first, but the tables shall be turned. I'm guessing you all wonder why everyone addresses me as "Aeion sama"



Don't worry, he's never beaten me!


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Neither me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I don't



:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Except NeoKurama.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

My new avatar in the game is Kotetsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Dosu is disappointed.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Dosu is disappointed.



Err.. I think Dosu would be more angry at the fact there isn't a Dosu avatar.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Touche'.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

I just stopped a Kirin spammer's team ougi with Air Palm.

Bit glitchy, but I'd say fair.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Pain.....never works for me.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Second time I've ever done it, first was with Gaara's grab.

Pure luck of course!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Gaara always win.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

I stopped a Ultimate Team with Kakashi's air combo LOL.

It's really damn hard!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I stopped a Ultimate Team with Kakashi's air combo LOL.
> 
> It's really damn hard!



I'll get practising, can't be too difficult.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 28, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I don't





DosuIsTheBest said:


> Don't worry, he's never beaten me!





V said:


> Neither me



That's because I've never faced you guys before


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Lil brains.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's because I've never faced you guys before



Are you sure about that? You don't remember the late night Karin encounter?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> I stopped a Ultimate Team with Kakashi's air combo LOL.
> 
> It's really damn hard!


That sounds pretty cool. Were you jumping sideways or throwing Kunais when this happened?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That sounds pretty cool. Were you jumping sideways or throwing Kunais when this happened?



That can work too but at the time, he was distant from me and I had to time well the jump + kick from Kakashi, which stopped the Team Ultimate.

It's all about timing. I did this like 2 times tops, while grab Team Ultimates I did way more. It's actually fun


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> That can work too but at the time, he was distant from me and I had to time well the jump + kick from Kakashi, which stopped the Team Ultimate.
> 
> It's all about timing. I did this like 2 times tops, while grab Team Ultimates I did way more. It's actually fun


So I guess you just jumped while not moving...? Wait, You stopped a Team Ultimate with a grab?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So I guess you just jumped while not moving...? Wait, You stopped a Team Ultimate with a grab?



Oh yes, tons of times lol. Gaara is the easiest one to do it since his grab is longer and distant but I also did it with Tsunade, Kakashi and Choji 

For that, obviously your opponent needs to start up the Team Ultimate with some distance from you, otherwise is even harder to time it. I normally start rushing sideways to lure them in.

As for air combo, with Kakashi I was standing and just jumped. The other time I stopped with Tsunade but I must admit, it was a bit of luck accident


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2011)

Any Sakura users here? :33


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Oh yes, tons of times lol. Gaara is the easiest one to do it since his grab is longer and distant but I also did it with Tsunade, Kakashi and Choji
> 
> For that, obviously your opponent needs to start up the Team Ultimate with some distance from you, otherwise is even harder to time it. I normally start rushing sideways to lure them in.
> 
> As for air combo, with Kakashi I was standing and just jumped. The other time I stopped with Tsunade but I must admit, it was a bit of luck accident


That sounds cool... Do you have a PS3? So you can show me in battle if you don't mind


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That sounds cool... Do you have a PS3? So you can show me in battle if you don't mind



Sure bro. Jovernal_90. Add me anytime ^_^

Btw, I'm a Sakura user


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm just thinking of the moves that would be easiest to stop Team Ougis.

As Neji and standard Naruto's tilts work well, I'm thinking Konan's tilt, maybe both Sasuke's.

Obviously with Kabuto's you can just duck under. 

EDIT: Used to main Sakura!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Sure bro. Jovernal_90. Add me anytime ^_^
> 
> Btw, I'm a Sakura user


All right bro. I'll add you some time today.


DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm just thinking of the moves that would be easiest to stop Team Ougis.
> 
> As Neji and standard Naruto's tilts work well, I'm thinking Konan's tilt, maybe both Sasuke's.
> 
> ...


Damn, so many ways to stop Team Ougis and the only way I know to block them is by guarding lol. I still need to learn some things from this game.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Damn, so many ways to stop Team Ougis and the only way I know to block them is by guarding lol. I still need to learn some things from this game.



Don't worry, my two previous successes have been flukes (Gaara and Neji) and I've got by alright.

StraightEdge sounds like he knows what he's talking about though, you can learn from him.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Any Sakura users here? :33



I occasionally use Sakura.

Also, out of curiousity, can one KnJ a team ougi?


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2011)

Any tips please, Sakura users?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Don't worry, my two previous successes have been flukes (Gaara and Neji) and I've got by alright.
> 
> StraightEdge sounds like he knows what he's talking about though, you can learn from him.


I plan to


Scizor said:


> I occasionally use Sakura.
> 
> Also, out of curiousity, can one KnJ a team ougi?


It's harder to pull it off, but yeah you can.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, I know how to do it and done it sometimes but it's not easy lol. I fail several times 

Also, knj Team Special depends on how quick you mash R2 lol. There are days I can sub like 5/6 Team Specials, other days I can't sub anything


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Any tips please, Sakura users?



Her tilt is awesome, imo. So use it 
Dash tilt/KnJ tilt punish/etc.

Her grab is also decent, but requires _some_ planning, if I recall correctly.

Her triangle->O jutsu is rather slow, though, but has quite some reach, so it's good for punishing tilts, for example.



Mystic Sasuke said:


> It's harder to pull it off, but yeah you can.



LOL awesome.

Thanks for the heads up



StraightEdge88 said:


> Well, I know how to do it and done it sometimes but it's not easy lol. I fail several times
> 
> Also, knj Team Special depends on how quick you mash R2 lol. There are days I can sub like 5/6 Team Specials, other days I can't sub anything



Thanks for the info, too.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Imagine trying this with Kakashi's grab. 

Well I suppose it's probably about as easy as the aerial combo...


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Her triangle->O jutsu is rather slow, though, but has quite some reach, so it's good for punishing tilts, for example.



It's much faster when activated mid air, so you can surprise people with it mid-ninja moves!


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2011)

What about knockback punishment with Sakura? Her UJ is tricky to time.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> What about knockback punishment with Sakura? Her UJ is tricky to time.



Tricky is an understatement. 

One of those I've only pulled off a couple of times, achieving that by activating it pre-knockback.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It's much faster when activated mid air, so you can surprise people with it mid-ninja moves!



Thanks, I didn't know that.



Red Haba?ero said:


> What about knockback punishment with Sakura? Her UJ is tricky to time.



I think her tilt is the safest/best option..


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2011)

Knockback punishment is a must though! I'll think of something.

I need sensei.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

I could never connect when trying.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Trying Sakura's UJ out off Strike Back is a waste of time in my opinion. Very hard to hit.

For Sakura's UJ, you either do a quick explosive tag + SB+ UJ or don't use it at all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Kabuto's is hard to connect too.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

So, I did a tilt to Katon with regular Sasuke today.

Does it combo or was my opponent being silly?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What do you mean?



I used regular Sasuke's tilt (lightning on the ground then hit the opponent in the air) and then, right after I landed, I hit my opponent with a Katon (triangle once then O) before he landed.

Is it a combo, or could my opponent have dodged it?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll say a combo. They probably weren't expecting it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'll say a combo. They probably weren't expecting it.



Alright.

So, this way, Sasuke's tilt can combo into ougi..?

or even into tilt 

tilt->tilt->tilt->tilt->etc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Experiment.


----------



## DanE (Jul 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's because I've never faced you guys before



ive faced you, how Aeion-san sounds? 

or Aeion-chan 
*Spoiler*: __ 








also you guys talking about stop team ougis with grabs have you tried Ino, is pretty fast


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Experiment.



Will do tomorrow~


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

He prefers Aeion-baka.  

Aeion, just so you know, fuck it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2011)

fuck it


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I used regular Sasuke's tilt (lightning on the ground then hit the opponent in the air) and then, right after I landed, I hit my opponent with a Katon (triangle once then O) before he landed.
> 
> Is it a combo, or could my opponent have dodged it?


I believe that your opponent could have dodged it mid-air from recovery. I remember when I fought SBrown  he would do Sasuke's tilt and attempt to do Kirin after Sasuke landed from the aerial blade strike.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> I believe that your opponent could have dodged it mid-air from recovery. I remember when I fought SBrown  he would do Sasuke's tilt and attempt to do Kirin after Sasuke landed from the aerial blade strike.



I figured as much.

But thanks.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright.
> 
> So, this way, Sasuke's tilt can combo into ougi..?
> 
> ...



Your opponent wasn't sharp. That combo is easy to jump-recovery/knj



DanE said:


> ive faced you, how Aeion-san sounds?
> 
> or Aeion-chan
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Aeion-sama works just fine 



NeoKurama said:


> He prefers Aeion-baka.
> 
> Aeion, just so you know, fuck it.



Using my joke for you against me? You know Neo

fuck it


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 28, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> What about knockback punishment with Sakura? Her UJ is tricky to time.


Idk if it works, But you could try to connect her UJ after hitting your opponent with Tsunade as a support. Naruto's UJ works with this so Sakura's should too, It would require timing though. Again, I'm not sure if it works but you can try...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I always say, "fuck it".


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone ever battled SpyN09?


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 29, 2011)

V said:


> Anyone ever battled SpyN09?



Me. He's my friend lol. Great player too


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone in ranking matches is just f******g spammers -.- FACT..!

-LS-


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

Not me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 29, 2011)

What is tilt?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Everyone in ranking matches is just f******g spammers -.- FACT..!
> 
> -LS-



I do ranked matches 

Using Lee and Neji a lot at the moment - lots of combos combined with jutsus!



Lord Potato said:


> What is tilt?



Flick of the analog stick and then pressing the attack button as it resets.

Very different move depending on characters: Kabuto "digs" his way to his opponent, Karin does a two-footed flying kick, awakened Choji falls over and OP Itachi has a quick startup, quick recovery, invincibility, high priority crow dash (it shouldn't go through Rotation for goodness sake ).


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm getting so angry at how Shinra Tensei has priority over Kaiten. 

Pein support just appears inside Kaiten and then hits me, its happened 4 times over my last 2 matches.

Shinra Tensi is a much better move anyway (air activation, single hit, quicker recovery), it doesn't need to be any more powerful.


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't even fight people with 9,999,999 bp anymore is incredibly boring. 

They just Jump Guard, throw shuriken and wait to get support gauge for team ougi.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> I don't even fight people with 9,999,999 bp anymore is incredibly boring.
> 
> They just Jump Guard, throw shuriken and wait to get support gauge for team ougi.


Most advanced players do that, they use their supports as their offense while they run away during the whole match.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Think I played him before.


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

The worst kind ive fought is.

Minato

Support:

Shikamru-Balanced

Pain-Guard

He just jump guard while trowing his chakra shurikens in combination with shika which are hard to avoid and did the team ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Minato, SM/HC Naruto.

Any balanced support type.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> The worst kind ive fought is.
> 
> Minato
> 
> ...



The worst kind I've fought is:

Sasori

Deidara attack support
Pain attack support

Once you get trapped by its infinite grab and support-kickback sequence, it's all over.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

That's just how this game is played with its current metagame.

We'll just have to deal with it and hope NUNSG's different.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> The worst kind I've fought is:
> 
> Sasori
> 
> ...


Those are the worst indeed. It's almost impossible to get close to them, melee them, or hit them with a jutsu. Not even with the supports. That's why I always use a puppet against a puppet. It makes it so much easier and annoys them quite a bit


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I bet a $100 it will slick be the same.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you guys ever played another fighting game competitively?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Tekken 6.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice.

Then you already have experience in the 'this game/strat./char. is unfair, etc.' department.

We musn't whine about NUNS2, we must adapt and conquer.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I hated that experience.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 29, 2011)

You people never fought the worse kind?

Sasori with Sai/Pain both Balanced? Spamfest with guard rape all the way. Annoying.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> The worst kind ive fought is.
> 
> Minato
> 
> ...


To beleive I thought I was the only one who complained about this , but this is the exact combination/playstyle that I just can't seem to beat (At least not consistently). It got so bad to the point where the Minato's I fought didn't even try to randomly do Rasengan anymore, they just kept using their supports to get their team gauge up and threw chakra kunai while running at the border of the stage and jump-blocking when I was in close range. I don't mind fighting "spammers" or whatever, as I can just adjust my strategy and punish accordingly. However, these players who run away while KnJing every move and jump-blocking I swear...are impossible for me to beat. Even if I don't "die" the match will end in a time-out, with my power being lower (and still in green ). Maybe its just me, but I don't really have that much of a problem with Sasori's infinite, I usually always seem to substitute out of it and resume trying to create pressure...and loosing .


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

I've played MvC3 and Tekken 6.
I suck at those types of fighters.
BUT IN STORM 2 ............


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I suck in DBRB 1 & 2.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hated that experience.



Understandable.

But it's good for your overal view on fighting games.

At least, it was for me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

My record is awful.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> My record is awful.



In the end, no one really cares, anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 29, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> You people never fought the worse kind?
> 
> Sasori with Sai/Pain both Balanced? Spamfest with guard rape all the way. Annoying.



Believe it or not, there's one worse than that; Sasori with Sai/Chiyo both Balanced. Sai's kunai are almost unavoidable and Chiyo's is guard/rape hard to dodge. They use chakra kunai, then charge, while they're charging, you can't really attack because Chiyo's kunais start coming. They just do that, rinse & repeat. They don't even need Team ougi or any of that because they're jump guard and wait until time is over


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Believe it or not, there's one worse than that; Sasori with Sai/Chiyo both Balanced. Sai's kunai are almost unavoidable and Chiyo's is guard/rape hard to dodge. They use chakra kunai, then charge, while they're charging, you can't really attack because Chiyo's kunais start coming. They just do that, rinse & repeat. They don't even need Team ougi or any of that because they're jump guard and wait until time is over



Im gonna try it to see how effective it is.  Maybe against another puppet user.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> In the end, no one really cares, anyway.



I stopped playing after awhile. I use to stay on Co-op.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well Aeion, you're right tho. Still, the biggest problem in this "teams" is Sai's Chakra Kunai. What an amazing tracking.

Also, a damn annoying team to face is Pain with Sai/Sasori both balanced. If the person spams right, it's a damn rape guard.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried Soul Calibur 4, picked it up cheap used.

I have very little fighting game experience but with my reasonably good performance in NUNS2 (currently 730 wins/275 losses) I thought a few basic skills might be transferable.

However, i was completely wrong. I could barely beat CPUs and when I tried player matches I was generally so bad people kicked me from their matches.

In my final attempt to get better I just decided to do solely ranked matches. The result of this was me ending up with 3 wins/50 losses and giving up.

I was only annoyed at myself though as over 90% of my opponents beat me with skill and there was so much variety in playstyles. I should probably give it another go and try harder. Might try Soul Calibur 5 when it comes out.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I tried Soul Calibur 4, picked it up cheap used.
> 
> I have very little fighting game experience but with my reasonably good performance in NUNS2 (currently 730 wins/275 losses) I thought a few basic skills might be transferable.
> 
> ...



Dude the Soul Calibur series is a hardcore fighting game, not some wacky anime-based button-mashing game. Same goes to the Tekken series, Marvel vs Capcom series, Mortal Kombat series (it was originally intended as a parody of fighting games though), Street Fighter series, etc. where you actually must perform a(n) (advanced) button combination in order to pull off special attacks.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude the Soul Calibur series is a hardcore fighting game, not some wacky anime-based button-mashing game. Same goes to the Tekken series, Marvel vs Capcom series, Mortal Kombat series (it was originally intended as a parody of fighting games though), Street Fighter series, etc. where you actually must perform a fairly advanced button combination in order to pull off special attacks.



That's why I said I was completely wrong. I was just being stupid.

I didn't expect to pick it up and be brilliant, I just didn't expect to never land a single hit in the majority of my matches despite a lot of practice.

They are two extremely different games, but I didn't realise I would have no ability at all with Soul Calibur.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Generations need to hurry up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully, things will be fixed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

351 pages!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hopefully, things will be fixed.



They won't. It's just a Storm 2.5


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 351 pages!



Stop posting just so you can get that shout in!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> They won't. It's just a Storm 2.5





DosuIsTheBest said:


> Stop posting just so you can get that shout in!



 I do this all the time!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I do this all the time!



I never noticed...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I be here and there.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

My top three characters change around so much. Although Kabuto always stays at the top, now Neji has risen quickly to second place, with Karin still hanging onto third.

Lee might be making a debut on the list soon too!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm trying to make my top 3 the legendary sannin 

Although I'm really wondering how Orochimaru is going to maintain it up there. CC2 really fucked him up


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

His jutsu is awful.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm trying to make my top 3 the legendary sannin
> 
> Although I'm really wondering how Orochimaru is going to maintain it up there. CC2 really fucked him up



Orochimaru *is* a fucked up guy. He was the p*d*p**** of Naruto. Now Madara and Kabuto have taken his role 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> They won't. It's just a Storm 2.5



Imo we should be able to sue them if they release a game with such obvious flaws


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm trying to make my top 3 the legendary sannin
> 
> Although I'm really wondering how Orochimaru is going to maintain it up there. CC2 really fucked him up



All Oro has going for him is an average Ougi (not in terms of looks though, should be completely different). His tilt is vaguely useful but not against good subbers, and his jutsu leaves him extremely vulnerable.

The only way I could see myself having a chance at winning against very high level players would just be Ougi spam... 

Good luck!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

I think Kishi is a yaoi fan or a pedo himself.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 30, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Flick of the analog stick and then pressing the attack button as it resets.
> 
> Very different move depending on characters: Kabuto "digs" his way to his opponent, Karin does a two-footed flying kick, awakened Choji falls over and OP Itachi has a quick startup, quick recovery, invincibility, high priority crow dash (it shouldn't go through Rotation for goodness sake ).



Ty for the info. But for some reason it doesn't work


----------



## DanE (Jul 30, 2011)

How do I defeat this kind of people, ive tried everything

Basically the jump guard and must have a really fast finger or turbo controller cause they knj everything attack I do EVERY and then they do ougi in my back or jutsu if the guard.  

Ive tried, dash tilt=fails because they always guarding my dash.

Support dash=They knj anyway. 

Hidan+Dash=Doesnt work either

I just cant catch them of guard


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

DanE said:


> How do I defeat this kind of people, ive tried everything
> 
> Basically the jump guard and must have a really fast finger or turbo controller cause they knj everything attack I do EVERY and then they do ougi in my back or jutsu if the guard.
> 
> ...



Defense is the best/only safe offense in this game.

Keep that in mind and you'll get wins, eventually


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone fancy training and helping me use Sakura?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Ty for the info. But for some reason it doesn't work



Took me a few tries to get the hang of it, but once you achieve it once, you'll easily be able to replicate it in the future.

Remember to not to press the attack button as you move it. Move it, release it, short delay, then press the button.

Keep practising and although its hard to explain its much easier to do.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 30, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Anyone fancy training and helping me use Sakura?



Lol I haven't touched this game for about a week I think.
What rank are you now, Red?


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Sakura is way too troublesome to use. I'm changing to another character now. I'm still a Jonin because I haven't been playing ranked matches lately, only friends.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 30, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Sakura is way too troublesome to use. I'm changing to another character now. I'm still a Jonin because I haven't been playing ranked matches lately, only friends.



Sasuke CTS is a good choice. He's one of my mains now. Though his tilt can be easily knj'd.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

I prefer him over other Sasuke's.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, someone has to say it! He's better because he's shirtless after awakening.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Who the Sauce? 

Feh, bird chest.


----------



## DanE (Jul 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Defense is the best/only safe offense in this game.
> 
> Keep that in mind and you'll get wins, eventually



I actually have been on offense way more often, don't like being mainly defensive , but like I say is this defensive running guys that really give me trouble, since they dont even try to attack at all they just stay there and damaging me with shuriken and support and wait till I attack for them to attack.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Game is ridiculous. Can't remember the last time I played it.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

DanE said:


> I actually have been on offense way more often, don't like being mainly defensive , but like I say is this defensive running guys that really give me trouble, since they dont even try to attack at all they just stay there and damaging me with shuriken and support and wait till I attack for them to attack.



Hooray for offensive play!

I generally always go on the offensive when I play, although I will admit to being more cautious when my opponent can Team Ougi.

It is really annoying though when it just ends up being dash into rebound quite a lot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

My opponent always just block & clickinr R2/L2 when I get my team ougi.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> My opponent always just block & clickinr R2/L2 when I get my team ougi.



What did you expected? For him to be wide open for a defeat ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> What did you expected? For him to be wide open for a defeat ?



At least throw something. Don't just run around the stage!


----------



## DanE (Jul 31, 2011)

one great way to catch a in team ougi is to get close and trow a support that they think is easy to KNJ and then do the team ougi most of the time you will catch them  if they are twitching.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

DanE said:


> one great way to catch a in team ougi is to get close and trow a support that they think is easy to KNJ and then do the team ougi most of the time you will catch them  if they are twitching.



Problem with that is the Team Ougi time freeze startup, likely they might realise and just hold down the button.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DanE said:


> one great way to catch a in team ougi is to get close and trow a support that they think is easy to KNJ and then do the team ougi most of the time you will catch them  if they are twitching.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## DanE (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Problem with that is the Team Ougi time freeze startup, likely they might realise and just hold down the button.



Yes but thats when delay actually works out for ya, just trow Chiyo and they start pressing KNJ rapidly and quickly you do Team ougi trust me youll be a second faster before they successfully guard.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Right before they rage quit?


----------



## DanE (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Right before they rage quit?



true lol, if you dont want to be so evil you can just charge team ougi bar and just grab them and hit them with team ougi in strike back.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

I ended up not winning my first match in UNS2 until after my 21st loss because I was such an aggressive chakra dasher. All of my opponents up until my first win would just stay in one spot or chakra back dash and wait for me so they can get me with their Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu.

That was pretty much their whole strategy. Yeah, it worked but aside from spamming their Jutsu's they would throw shuriken and or just use ranged attacks. 

At first I thought It was because I was only using one character the entire time and it was Jugo but I realized people would just wait to counter with a Jutsu whenever they could. I don't see any fun in that. 

I don't have a HUGE problem with the way people play, it's just that Shield breaking should be easier due to the fact once you wear down someones defense they'll just call in their support and then spam jutsu. It's like no one uses combo's online.

I'm so acquainted with the buttons and controls and aspects of fighting in the game that I'm confident in my offensive skills, but again defense should be easier break.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DanE said:


> true lol, if you dont want to be so evil you can just charge team ougi bar and just grab them and hit them with team ougi in strike back.



The best cure for this is losing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

@Stupid Baka
It's been a while since I played, but I remember chakra dash on block is a good way to open them up for an assist.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

It is. Especially for fireball jutsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

353 pages!


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

Well it's just that people would also use their Jutsu or Ultimate AS I charge in. So I fall right into it. So I have to change tactics but what's another way to get close without Dashing? Just running at them is a bad Idea and doing the ninja move countering is kinda to slow.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Well it's just that people would also use their Jutsu or Ultimate AS I charge in. So I fall right into it. So I have to change tactics but what's another way to get close without Dashing? Just running at them is a bad Idea and doing the ninja move countering is kinda to slow.



let them come at you. That's mainly what you should do.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Well it's just that people would also use their Jutsu or Ultimate AS I charge in. So I fall right into it. So I have to change tactics but what's another way to get close without Dashing? Just running at them is a bad Idea and doing the ninja move countering is kinda to slow.



Call support, then dash. Thats an old strategy that wont work on expierienced players, but alot of people will still fall for it. But you still have to be relatively close even to use that. Personally I just run normally at them, that way I can stop and block if i need to. (sometimes ill throw shuriken while im running towards them to limit their moment some.)


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's been a while since I played, but I remember chakra dash on block is a good way to open them up for an assist.



I hate this tactic as it's so annoying to play against. A lot of experienced players do only this throughout the entire match (along with jump blocking).
Therefore it's one of the techiniques I never use (unless by accident).



Stupid Baka said:


> Well it's just that people would also use their Jutsu or Ultimate AS I charge in. So I fall right into it. So I have to change tactics but what's another way to get close without Dashing? Just running at them is a bad Idea and doing the ninja move countering is kinda to slow.



I do some ninja moves, force them into moving by throwing a few shurikens or sending in supports. Then I chakra dash close range and do a bit of a combo into a jutsu or a tilt depending on the character. If they stick to blocking I throw a lot of chakra shurikens to guard break and force movement. Doing a long range dash is often suicide if they have a lot of chakra.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I hate this tactic as it's so annoying to play against. A lot of experienced players do only this throughout the entire match (along with jump blocking).
> Therefore it's one of the techiniques I never use (unless by accident).
> 
> 
> ...



yep, side dash and throw shuriken, that's a way to let them come at you.


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2011)

"X + X will get you nowhere." - Aeion.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> "X + X will get you nowhere." - Aeion.



You mean/he means that dash?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Aeion is full of wisdom.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

What does he know. 

But by ninja moves I mean very much in moderation. I use about 2 against defensive players, then dash or chakra shuriken.

Also depends on my opponent, Minato's ougi can catch opponents mid ninja moves, and Guy's too. Chidori and Deidara are irritating too. Ninja moves are obviously a no-no when Team Ougi is a threat.

Basically, I use it to get slightly closer to my opponent than running would. As I'm cautious of the recovery time needed, I don't get punished for it.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> "X + X will get you nowhere." - Aeion.



I'm not talking about X + X I'm talking about left/right with L3 + X + X (then hold X) + Square  when the opponent dashes, call out your Pain support


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm not talking about X + X I'm talking about left/right with L3 + X + X (then hold X) + Square  when the opponent dashes, call out your Pain support



L3? Does that do anything?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> L3? Does that do anything?



That's the control stick


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That's the control stick



L3 is clicking in the control stick. 

Oh ok then... I'll stop being so annoying.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> L3? Does that do anything?



Dude, the left stick is to move your character around? 

The right stick doesn't do anything 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> L3 is clicking in the control stick.
> 
> Oh ok then... I'll stop being so annoying *like Dosu*.



Fixed


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

You're going to regret saying that when I destroy you as Dosu in Generations.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> You're going to regret saying that when I destroy you as Dosu in Generations.



only as fodder sakura then 

only as one of the konoha fodder 11 then


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> L3 is clicking in the control stick.
> 
> Oh ok then... I'll stop being so annoying.



Thanks. ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Karin is more fodder.


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> L3 is clicking in the control stick.
> 
> Oh ok then... I'll stop being so annoying.



Yeah, clicking the left control stick is L3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, Red, we haven't fought not once.


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2011)

We haven't!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope. 
10char


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone else try to combo? If so which characters do you use?

The ones I find best are:
- Neji - mixed with Kaiten as soon as the opponent KnJs or if they're blocking to guard break (fully executed up combo can also lead into ougi)
- Kabuto - down combo is very short and Chakra Dissection blade upon KnJ
- Shino - very short combo with knockback
- Standard Naruto - Rasengan upon KnJ
- Pein - up combo is hard to escape
- Lee - Leaf combo attack upon KnJ

I find that these characters work quite well with combos. As long as you don't attack when your opponent can potentially ougi, you deal a bit of damage and not be punished.

If they counter with a grab, quick jutsus punish this and if they try a jutsu themselves, quick jutsus will mean that it results in merely a clash, or moves like Kaiten can mean success!


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2011)

"punish" :rofl
...I like to use Neji and Ino for combos.
Also, Kabuto's down combo 
Lars's combos are excellent too.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

I am pretty beastly with Taka Sasuke in close combat. Shuriken+Chakra Shuriken+Chidori's amazing tracking+Support = no chakra 4 u. People who try to spam aerial attacks get Chidori'd, Razor Speared, or Ougi'd if they're not careful.

And Sasuke's circle combo is so haxx. GL trying to get away from that shit while Jugo's on your ass and Suigetsu tracks with Water Dragon. 

Team Ougis fail with prediction + Amaterasu. I love spamming Ammy in people's faces when their Team Ougi is ready. 

Itachi's circle combo is pretty awesome too: you can't sub and counter with a jutsu with all characters, and his tilt is so haxx...

Deidara's only circle combo is surprisingly good, making him even more broken.

Jugo's throw can get ANNOYING if you have no chakra or use defensive jutsu (Neji, Hinata, Pain).

Sasori is a douchebag.

Lee can also go from tilt into his jutsu if KnJ'd, I think. He can also go from part of his up combo into his Ougi.

CTS Sasuke is a beast. His tilt is almost as broken as Sasori's. Chaining Fireball jutsu, aerial support, aerial combos, and Ougis are easy.

Neji can also tilt into throw. This is EXTREMELY useful against Projectile jutsu users and Rasengan users. Throw can be chained into aerial combo/support. Up combo can be chained into Ougi if completed. My close combat character of choice.

Minato's tilt is very broken if the opponent has no chakra and you're mauling them and can be used to escape support.

Pain is ridiculous in close combat...




I always combo, and it's not always as hard to do as people make it out to be.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Lee can also go tilt to grab and Konan can go from tilt to aerial combo.

Has anyone else glitched Neji's throw so that only one of his Air Palms hits? It's happened to me twice, i think due to Shino support hitting them at the same time...


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

Never seen that happen, but...

I have killed Kirin Sasuke only to be simultaneously hit by his Ougi.

I also hate the fact that you can take damage from combos while using your Team Ougi...

>.<


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I also hate the fact that you can take damage from combos while using your Team Ougi...
> 
> >.<



No that's a great glitchly feature!

You just have to practise a bit more with Neji so that you can block Team Ougis with his Air Palm!


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

O_O'

I didn't know *Neji* could do such a thing... :amazed


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2011)

Just beat a Kaijin on ranked.

Well didn't really beat him, he rage quitted before I could finish him


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

No hat mail?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope, this game is really getting boring nowadays


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

It truely is. Once you get to 9,999,999 BP, things get REALLY mundane. And lots of jumpblockers and campers come out to play. What's worse, some people won't fight me even at the Hero rank. But that may just be due to Itachi being my #1.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nope, this game is really getting boring nowadays



Now do you see why I never bee on this game anymore? And on PSN, whenever someone ask me to fight, I say, "no, I'm ok"?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> It truely is. Once you get to 9,999,999 BP, things get REALLY mundane. And lots of jumpblockers and campers come out to play. What's worse, some people won't fight me even at the Hero rank. But that may just be due to Itachi being my #1.



To be honest, if I saw a max BP Itachi (aka. you) I would never choose to fight them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

I use to grunt every time someone picked Itachi.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I use to grunt every time someone picked Itachi.



I start to cry. 

Maybe that's why I'm so bad against them, I'm too busy crying to concentrate...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I start to cry.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so bad against them, I'm too busy crying to concentrate...



Cause I already know what they be thinking. "Susano?"


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nope, this game is really getting boring nowadays



I got bored after the first day and went back to Accel 2.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

5503 pages!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## SBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

@*Viridium
*
I'm diggin the sig.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

When will be get controllable summons?


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Cause I already know what they be thinking. "Susano?"



I don't even use Susanoo unless my opponent is a Rasengan or Sasori user (tilt spam). His raw power is enough to handle the Kyuubi's haxx... He doesn't need it, TBH. Susanoo puts him waaaay over the top, though.

I especially love screwing Sasori users over who think they can troll me with his puppet.



SBrown said:


> @*Viridium
> *
> I'm diggin the sig.



Me, too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I don't even use Susanoo unless my opponent is a Rasengan or Sasori user (tilt spam). His raw power is enough to handle the Kyuubi's haxx... He doesn't need it, TBH. Susanoo puts him waaaay over the top, though.



Maybe. But, that's what rings through my head whenever they pick him.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

madara's awakening tired of people spamming


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

They only do the fire ball whenever I fight them.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

what about  the teleportation with madara and minato's awakening i just use pain for that


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> what about  the teleportation with madara and minato's awakening i just use pain for that



No, not on me. I use Hinata or Neji. Their's is faster.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

i see nice tip have you mastered shino?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I don't even use Susanoo unless my opponent is a Rasengan or Sasori user (tilt spam). His raw power is enough to handle the Kyuubi's haxx... He doesn't need it, TBH. Susanoo puts him waaaay over the top, though.


It's not only about his awakening. It's also about his tilt and his quick Fire Ball. That's what Itachi's player do during the whole match. They spam the hell out of his tilt and Fire Ball.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i see nice tip have you mastered shino?



No, because of his bugs. They tick me off for offense and defense, even if I'm playing as him.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Me, too.



Whats your PSN ID?



raizen28 said:


> what about  the teleportation with madara and minato's awakening i just use pain for that



For Awakened Madara, I just side dash. There is pretty much nuthin he do to you if you do that. 

And I use Hidan against Minato rasen spammers. I find that if they are the type to awaken, then teleport and then use the rasengan in your back, all ya have to do is keep usin your ninjutsu and if they try to do the rasengan, it just cancels. The funny part is, all they'd have to do is just grab, but most rasen spammers never think of that because all they know is rasen spam. lol.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

PSN ID: RamboTheory 

I don't like to use Itachi much anyhow. Not anymore at least.

Lol about Minato.

I don't see what the problem is with Itachi's Fireball jutsu, except for the fact you can cancel Itachi's ninja move with it. Sasuke's much more of a dick with it IMO. And his aerial jutsu has to be on the least broken aerial supports. Sakura and Tsunade need a nerf (with support).


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2011)

Why is Neo banned?


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Why is Neo banned?


**


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> It's not only about his awakening. It's also about his tilt and his quick Fire Ball. That's what Itachi's player do during the whole match. They spam the hell out of his tilt and Fire Ball.



Oops  I used to use Itachi like that fairly often on ranked just to screw with spammers, but now I've been using Sasuke CTS lately


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, not on me. I use Hinata or Neji. Their's is faster.



Unless you activate Pein in the air.

I've been paying attention


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Unless you activate Pein in the air.
> 
> I've been paying attention



Yup, mid-air Pain support is instant. 

On the ground he has to land and say "Shinra Tensei" in an arrogant way first.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Too many Itachi users around. 

I just hate him (as a playable character) as he has nothing bad in his moveset, albeit his grab is quite short range with long recovery (but it still has knockback). On the subject of his tilt... it's ridiculously OP, higher priority than moves like Kaiten, invincibility, short startup and recovery, guard breaking... 

Also, I have never encountered an Itachi that hasn't tried to awaken when they're losing. However, most will say that they only awaken when their opponent spams. I wouldn't say I spam.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Too many Itachi users around.
> 
> I just hate him (as a playable character) as he has nothing bad in his moveset, albeit his grab is quite short range with long recovery (but it still has knockback). On the subject of his tilt... it's ridiculously OP, higher priority than moves like Kaiten, invincibility, short startup and recovery, guard breaking...
> 
> Also, I have never encountered an Itachi that hasn't tried to awaken when they're losing. However, most will say that they only awaken when their opponent spams. I wouldn't say I spam.



Itachi's ougi is extremely short ranged.

You're right about the rest, though


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

Itachi and Sasori must be removed via an update.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Itachi's ougi is extremely short ranged.



The range isn't really a problem as it stops all chakra dashes and direct jutsus in its tracks though. Very quick startup and as usual for Itachi there's also practically no recovery.

Comparing it to others similar to it such as Kisame's (slower startup, longer recovery) and Konan's (much longer recovery) it's still practically the best in its class.

A skilled (or lucky) Itachi player can catch people with it on Team Knockback.

Basically, a skilled player with Itachi is a horrible opponent to overcome as they'll use all the moves that are hard to counter. A skilled Itachi player shouldn't be playing as Itachi, in the same way any skilled player shouldn't choose puppets.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> The range isn't really a problem as it stops all chakra dashes and direct jutsus in its tracks though. Very quick startup and as usual for Itachi there's also practically no recovery.
> 
> Comparing it to others similar to it such as Kisame's (slower startup, longer recovery) and Konan's (much longer recovery) it's still practically the best in its class.
> 
> ...



Point taken. I was wrong. =)

But I have to ask, have you ever heard about 'playing to win'?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Point taken. I was wrong. =)
> 
> But I have to ask, have you ever heard about 'playing to win'?



It doesn't seem to be in my vocabulary. 

Why not play to win with Karin though? Maybe I'll never understand...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It doesn't seem to be in my vocabulary.
> 
> Why not play to win with Karin though? Maybe I'll never understand...



Playing it to win is basically using everything the game gives you to your advantage.

And, as everyone can do this, it's everyone's choice to do so or not, meaning that if you play to win (which is the accepted mindset in tournament play, or maybe even during ranked matches) you use everything the game gives you to your advantage. So, playing as Karin, while characters like Sasori are on the character select screen, wouldn't be playing to win.

This is the overal accepted mindset in competitive play. So, if you choose not to play to win, you'll have to respect those that do as it is essentially the same decision.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2011)

I use Itachi because Iike Itachi, not to win. Taka Sasuke is my number 2, and surely he isn't overpowered (though he does have that nifty Ougi priority... ). 

But I do agree that a good player should implement variety into their playstyle.

And I only use my tilt as as many times as someone uses a Rasengan or Ougi on me. For players who spam, that's a bad thing.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 2, 2011)

Tilt is pretty much useless. Only like Itachi's and Kabuto's are useful.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Playing it to win is basically using everything the game gives you to your advantage.
> 
> And, as everyone can do this, it's everyone's choice to do so or not, meaning that if you play to win (which is the accepted mindset in tournament play, or maybe even during ranked matches) you use everything the game gives you to your advantage. So, playing as Karin, while characters like Sasori are on the character select screen, wouldn't be playing to win.
> 
> This is the overal accepted mindset in competitive play. So, if you choose not to play to win, you'll have to respect those that do as it is essentially the same decision.



I completely agree with this.



Lord Potato said:


> Tilt is pretty much useless. Only like Itachi's and Kabuto's are useful.



I'm afraid that you couldn't be anymore wrong, my friend.


----------



## Lord Potato (Aug 2, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm afraid that you couldn't be anymore wrong, my friend.




Whose more is useful then? I have tried it with almost all characters, and it's pretty much useless.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2011)

Sakura, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Hidan, Kaukuzu, and ESPECIALLY Sasuke's. Really, tilts are extremely more efficient than hacking away with combos. There are only a few bad tilts, TBH. Like Gaara's and Naruto's.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Whose more is useful then? I have tried it with almost all characters, and it's pretty much useless.





Viridium said:


> Sakura, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Hidan, Kaukuzu, and ESPECIALLY Sasuke's. Really, tilts are extremely more efficient than hacking away with combos. There are only a few bad tilts, TBH. Like Gaara's and Naruto's.



Sasori's tilt is one of the most overpowered atacks in this game. and there are tons of other good tilts too. Mainly because many of them can cause knock-back. But Kabuto's and Orochimaru's tilt aren't that great because they leave you so vulnerable if you miss or the substitute. Also I believe you can combo Sasuke Kirin's  tilt into an ougi.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

Today has been such a bad day. I've had at least 10 people quit on me. A couple of them quit when they were being finished by my Team Ougi


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I completely agree with this.







Viridium said:


> Sakura, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Hidan, Kaukuzu, and ESPECIALLY Sasuke's. Really, tilts are extremely more efficient than hacking away with combos. There are only a few bad tilts, TBH. Like Gaara's and Naruto's.



Which Sasuke's tilt is especially useful? Regular Sasuke, Kirin or Taka? Or the tilts of all Sasukes?


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirin/CTS Sasuke's tilt. Are using it you can use your Ougi, Fireball jutsu, initiate an aerial combo, or strike with aerial support. And if they ukemi in the air, you can get off a Fireball jutsu. You can also cancel the tilt with Sasuke's throw or Ougi, and you can use Fireball jutsu partway through the tilt. Sasuke is a beast.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Kirin/CTS Sasuke's tilt. Are using it you can use your Ougi, Fireball jutsu, initiate an aerial combo, or strike with aerial support. And if they ukemi in the air, you can get off a Fireball jutsu. You can also cancel the tilt with Sasuke's throw or Ougi, and you can use Fireball jutsu partway through the tilt. Sasuke is a beast.



Awesome. I didn't know that.

Thnx for the heads up.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Kabuto's tilt is great to cover distance, but you should always have a quick support to save you if they block. Karin and Neji's tilt are awesome too. (These are my top 3 most played).


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whoever said tilts are useless clearly don't understand this game lol.

Tilts are the hardest moves to knj out of it and some of them are simply deadly. Sakura's tilt is amazing, Tsunade the same.

Sasori? Do I need to explain? Pain's tilt is AWESOME and can be looped twice. Choji tilt is amazing as well. So many, so many.....


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> Pain's tilt is AWESOME and can be looped twice. Choji tilt is amazing as well. So many, so many.....



Oooh, looped twice, I never knew as I don't use him often but I'll give that a try!

Chouji tilt is obviously awesome though, best looking as well. (I once posted how I got an opponent to burst out laughing by using it! Gaining the upper hand as he was distracted! (Lars player so had a sense of humour.)) His awakened version is also as entertaining.

Jiraiya's is awesome too, and when he's awakened!


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Exactly. Tilts are amazing and hard to knj.

Sakura tilt can also be looped infinitly if you're opponent isn't quick enough to knj or block it.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

I still don't understand what Chouji is trying to do with his though, he just looks like he's having a tantrum.

Temari's is also nice as it's both melee and ranged.

I could go on forever about the tilts I like so it's probably easier to mention the ones I dislike:
Hinata - Combo extender, helps in changes of direction and she moves a lot but not too useful.
Lars - I prefer it to Hinata's but generally similar.
Oro - Leaves him vulnerable against good subbers.
Shino - Useable, but a bit awkward and slow. Can be chained into ougi however.
Itachi - Too OP.
Gaara - Not terrible, but the range is difficult to judge and recovery is quite long.

Basically all other tilts are brilliant and should be used more. Although personally I find these tilts to be the slightly worse ones, others may use them better than me and they're still useful to have. i will often use them anyway and they do help (except for Itachi's, I've never used it).


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shino's tilt can be used differently. I normally only use the first part of the tilt and then quickly do his jutsu and then quickly repeat.

The next thing you notice, you have bugs coming from the ground and the air. Mix a support breaker like Taka in there and it's a total rape.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Tilts look stylish


----------



## SBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

T_T 

I sure hope the next Naruto game will be more competitive. This game is too n00bd up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Tilts look stylish



Kakashi has the best tilt. :ho


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> T_T
> 
> I sure hope the next Naruto game will be more competitive. This game is too n00bd up.



Shut up man, go play Tekken or MvC3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone up for some games?

I can play 'till like half an hour from now


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Shut up man, go play Tekken or MvC3



What's wrong with Tekken?


----------



## SBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Shut up man, go play Tekken or MvC3



 I do play those, but I also enjoy the Naruto series. The Ultimate Ninja and Clash of Ninja games series are competitive in the gaming community, but they completely n00bd this game all the way up. But the visuals in this game are stunning. I really hope they have the best of both worlds on the next one, but I doubt it.



Scizor said:


> Anyone up for some games?
> 
> I can play 'till like half an hour from now



I'm down if you are. Whats your PSN?


----------



## shino bug man sam (Aug 3, 2011)

I love NUNS2 my xbox live gamer tag is "wilzyak 726" im not the best on the game but im not the worst lol cant wait for generations!!!


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

shino bug man sam said:


> I love NUNS2 my xbox live gamer tag is "wilzyak 726" im not the best on the game but im not the worst lol cant wait for generations!!!



I'll add you
My GT is SpR1tEzER0


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm down if you are. Whats your PSN?



PSN: ScizorSB


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

It might be unactive currently


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sure some people will come back soon, you shouldn't be too lonely.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Reporting in.

What are good supports for Itachi?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Reporting in.
> 
> What are good supports for Itachi?






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Please try to understand playing to win.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please try to understand playing to win.



I understand it, I don't like it.

Aren't you the one who doesn't play Ranked Matches though?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I understand it, I don't like it.
> 
> Aren't you the one who doesn't play Ranked Matches though?



I understand you don't like it, but as you expect others to respect that, you should also respect people who play to win.

And you are correct, I don't play ranked matches yet, as I'm not good enough (yet).

So all info is welcome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Ranks.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

It's just ridiculous amount of Itachis that annoy me, (if you play ranked you'll notice, although there are still a lot in player matches) I'd say about a third of all my opponents in ranked choose Itachi and that's a lot considering all the characters that are available.

I try to play player matches more for fun, so I almost want to rage quit when I see Itachis. 

You're also less likely to improve using him due to his overpoweredness.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Player>Rank imo.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Player>Rank imo.



I can rarely tell the difference unfortunately.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It's just ridiculous amount of Itachis that annoy me, (if you play ranked you'll notice, although there are still a lot in player matches) I'd say about a third of all my opponents in ranked choose Itachi and that's a lot considering all the characters that are available.
> 
> I try to play player matches more for fun, so I almost want to rage quit when I see Itachis.
> 
> You're also less likely to improve using him due to his overpoweredness.



If Itachi's as good as you say he is, then I understand that most pick him.

I just don't understand why you care so much. Or rather, why you care so much if you clearly don't want to adapt.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> If Itachi's as good as you say he is, then I understand that most pick him.
> 
> I just don't understand why you care so much. Or rather, why you care so much if you clearly don't want to adapt.



By adapting do you mean just use him myself? That's just being as bad as them (taking playing to the win too far in my opinion).

I've tried adapting as well as I can, but there's very little I can do against a slightly skilled Itachi user.

Basically, if everyone should play to win even in Player Matches, where do I go for fun?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I can rarely tell the difference unfortunately.



Well, I never got a rage quit or hate mail in player. But, yeah, they play the same.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Well, I never got a rage quit or hate mail in player. But, yeah, they play the same.



I've had Player Match rage quits.  (Not hate mail though.)

I'll get a nice opponent a bit more often than Ranked in Player Matches, but I can see more info about Ranked opponents.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

That's just sad then.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> By adapting do you mean just use him myself? That's just being as bad as them (taking playing to the win too far in my opinion).



That's not taking playing to win too far, that IS playing to win.

Either that, or picking a character/support that's even better.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I've tried adapting as well as I can, but there's very little I can do against a slightly skilled Itachi user.



Then adapt or I'd advise you to stop caring and/or move on to another (fighting) game. (Though this concept is present in pretty much every fighting game)



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Basically, if everyone should play to win even in Player Matches, where do I go for fun?



Your friends, for example.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is my popcorn?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Where is my popcorn?



I stole it


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then adapt or I'd advise you to stop caring and/or move on to another (fighting) game. (Though this concept is present in pretty much every fighting game)



I have never played another game with so few people choosing original characters, but I would really like this game if people did want to be different.

I have limited fighting game experience, however in Soul Calibur I encountered such a range of different opponents. In Brawl, the most OP character is rarely used. (Err.. that's all I got).



Scizor said:


> Your friends, for example.



And what if I don't have any friends who have this game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you want me to play you?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I stole it



You mofo!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You mofo!



Suck it up, bitch


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I have never played another game with so few people choosing original characters, but I would really like this game if people did want to be different.
> 
> I have limited fighting game experience, however in Soul Calibur I encountered such a range of different opponents. In Brawl, the most OP character is rarely used. (Err.. that's all I got).



In casual play, your dream may come true.

And dude, The top tier characters dominate SSBBrawl, too, in competitive play.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> And what if I don't have any friends who have this game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Offcourse you have e-friends. You have all of us here, right?

And I'd rather practice some more before I face you


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Suck it up, bitch



Spare me, you fucking bum!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Spare me, you fucking bum!



Hoho Ho!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> In casual play, your dream may come true.
> 
> And dude, The top tier characters dominate SSBBrawl, too, in competitive play.



Obviously in competitive play, but I'm not talking about competitive play, just general online.



Scizor said:


> Offcourse you have e-friends. You have all of us here, right?



I'm scared of the people on these forums, but don't tell them I said that. I have fought a couple but sometimes I just want to jump in and have a few fun matches.



Scizor said:


> And I'd rather practice some more before I face you



How long have you been practising for? You're going to emerge from Player Matches and step into Ranked with Hero level experience!

I just jumped straight into Ranked btw, whilst I was about halfway through story mode. I got beaten quite a lot.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah damn, the flaming stopped. Now I've stolen Neo's popcorn for nothing


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Obviously in competitive play, but I'm not talking about competitive play, just general online.



But ranked online can be regarded as competitive play, as alot of people in ranked take it seriously. (So they *are* playing competitive)



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm scared of the people on these forums, but don't tell them I said that. I have fought a couple but sometimes I just want to jump in and have a few fun matches.



I won't tell. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> How long have you been practising for? You're going to emerge from Player Matches and step into Ranked with Hero level experience!
> 
> I just jumped straight into Ranked btw, whilst I was about halfway through story mode. I got beaten quite a lot.



Meh. Aeion taught me some good stuff, though, but I still have a long way to go.
Plus I don't play this game as often and intensely as I should. (For if I really want to get good, that is.)

And I'm kinda waiting for Generations in that aspect, too. I wouldnt like it if I got good at NUNS2 and it'd all be for nothing when Generations comes out.
As it stands now that won't be the case, but I havent lost hope.

And on a completely different note, Super street figher and Ultimate marvel vs capcom are also games of which I'd like to start exploring the competitive scene, in due time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ah damn, the flaming stopped. Now I've stolen Neo's popcorn for nothing



That's what you get. At least I got my wine.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ah damn, the flaming stopped. Now I've stolen Neo's popcorn for nothing



There was no flaming to begin with..



NeoKurama said:


> That's what you get. At least I got my wine.



Would you like some cheese w/ it?


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you know if there's any active clans?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> There was no flaming to begin with..
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like some cheese w/ it?



how cheesy of you to say that!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> how cheesy of you to say that!



I feel like eating toast with melted cheese now.

But, to end my rant/our discussion about NUNS2, imo:

I just hope they fix NUNS2's flaws in Generations and add Anko as a PC


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

V said:


> Do you know if there's any active clans?



I've never understood the concept of clans outside of mmorpg's. I mean, isn't it stupid to form a clan on a *fighting game* where you can't meet your clansmen virtually and organize shit?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I feel like eating toast with melted cheese now.
> 
> But, to end my rant/our discussion about NUNS2, imo:
> 
> I just hope they fix NUNS2's flaws in Generations and add Anko as a PC



I forgot whether you were the dutchman or not. If you are, then that might explain why you're acting so cheesy


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I've never understood the concept of clans outside of mmorpg's. I mean, isn't it stupid to form a clan on a *fighting game* where you can't meet your clansmen virtually and organize shit?



     .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheese? Nah.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Cheese? Nah.



I know what you really want


----------



## SBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> In Brawl, the most OP character is rarely used. (Err.. that's all I got).





Scizor said:


> In casual play, your dream may come true.
> 
> And dude, The top tier characters dominate SSBBrawl, too, in competitive play.



You guys play SSBB too ?! :33

(And yea, top tiers are everywhere in that games... all I see is MetaKnight and Snake.)



Scizor said:


> And on a completely different note, Super street figher and Ultimate marvel vs capcom are also games of which I'd like to start exploring the competitive scene, in due time.



Try BlazBlue too. ^_^


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I know what you really want



Enlighten me.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> You guys play SSBB too ?! :33
> 
> (And yea, top tiers are everywhere in that games... all I see is MetaKnight and Snake.)
> 
> ...



SSBB, the only decent game on the Wee


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I forgot whether you were the dutchman or not. If you are, then that might explain why you're acting so cheesy



Yes I am.
And you have a point there.



SBrown said:


> You guys play SSBB too ?! :33



Yes, I do. =)



SBrown said:


> (And yea, top tiers are everywhere in that games... all I see is MetaKnight and Snake.)



I know 
I was into competitive brawl quite a while ago.
I mained captain falcon and had top tier secondaries (as that was pretty much a necessity) but I often only played as captain falcon (whom was bottom of bottom tier at the time. He is now third from bottom, if I'm not mistaken.)



SBrown said:


> Try BlazBlue too. ^_^



I have Blazblue: continuum shift for the Xbox 360. But I'm actually planning on selling that game. 
But I'll be keeping the limited edition goodies, though :ho



Daftvirgin said:


> SSBB, the only decent game on the Wee



I was planning on making a witty remark on how you're wrong, but Frick, you're right.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> SSBB, the only decent game on the Wee



lol. i actually bought another wii just to play that game lol




Scizor said:


> Yes, I do. =)
> 
> I know
> I was into competitive brawl quite a while ago.
> I mained captain falcon and had top tier secondaries (as that was pretty much a necessity) but I often only played as captain falcon (whom was bottom of bottom tier at the time. He is now third from bottom, if I'm not mistaken.)



you guys should PM me your Brawl FriendCodes



> I have Blazblue: continuum shift for the Xbox 360. But I'm actually planning on selling that game.
> But I'll be keeping the limited edition goodies, though :ho



 But BlazBlue is so awesome..


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> you guys should PM me your Brawl FriendCodes



I'll hook up my wii to the tv again, soon.
After that I'll look it up for you.



SBrown said:


> But BlazBlue is so awesome..



I agree. But my Xbox 360 couldnt go online (because it's an older model and I never bought such a thing one puts on the Xbox 360 for it to go online) and so I was missing out on DLC and that ruined the experience for me.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'll hook up my wii to the tv again, soon.
> After that I'll look it up for you.



=D thanks



> I agree. But my Xbox 360 couldnt go online (because it's an older model and I never bought such a thing one puts on the Xbox 360 for it to go online) and so I was missing out on DLC and that ruined the experience for me.


[/quote]

yea... without online play, its no fun by yourself..... yet another reason why I gave away my 360 and just kept my PS3 ^_^


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> =D thanks



Np. ^^
Not sure exactly when yet, though. 



SBrown said:


> yea... without online play, its no fun by yourself..... yet another reason why I gave away my 360 and just kept my PS3 ^_^



I agree. ^^


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I mained captain falcon



I have newfound respect for you. 

I've started playing a bit more recently and am using pink Captain Falcon (Captain Fabulous) and Ness.

It's weird how in Brawl online (NUNS2 Player Match equivalent) I rarely see the most OP character, whereas in NUNS2 the more OP are much more common. 



SBrown said:


> you guys should PM me your Brawl FriendCodes



I might do if I can find and be bothered to copy out such awkward numbers.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I have newfound respect for you.



Thank you kindly.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I've started playing a bit more recently and am using pink Captain Falcon (Captain Fabulous) and Ness.



Nice.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> It's weird how in Brawl online (NUNS2 Player Match equivalent) I rarely see the most OP character, whereas in NUNS2 the more OP are much more common.



Because Brawl online is everything but competitive, most of the time. Especially random online matches as the party game aspect really surfaces there.

Brawl's competitive scene is offline play, only, officially. As even the smalles amount of lag (which there will be online) can influence matchups.

Brawl's online fuction ismostly for practice and not much more.

Also, coincedently, my mother asked if she could borrow my wii this morning, so she hooked the wii up to the tv in the living room.
I might be able to snag some 'wii time' tonight and I'll look up my Brawl FC is I can.

Edit: 5900th post. =P


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Because Brawl online is everything but competitive, most of the time.



What are you talking about? It's a big challenge to see who can taunt the most! 

I just wish Player Matches were a bit more like that, with people that don't take it too seriously. I've had 2 taunt match equivalents in NUNS2 Player Matches, where we just messed around.



Scizor said:


> I might be able to snag some 'wii time' tonight and I'll look up my Brawl FC is I can.



Yay! Maybe I'll meet a Captain Falcon!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> What are you talking about? It's a big challenge to see who can taunt the most!



My point exactly. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I just wish Player Matches were a bit more like that, with people that don't take it too seriously. I've had 2 taunt match equivalents in NUNS2 Player Matches, where we just messed around.



You know, when your opponent plays to win, you can always NOT play to win if you just don't care. But it seems you care, somehow, but you don't want to adapt.

I'm at a loss, man. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Yay! Maybe I'll meet a Captain Falcon!



If we don't lag like crazy then yes. =)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish this was like it was back when it came out.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember having a Wii and SSBB
but then our father sold ssbb cuz my bro played training mode all the time and didnt let anyone else play
After that we sold the wii to our friend


----------



## SBrown (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I've started playing a bit more recently and am using pink Captain Falcon (Captain Fabulous) and Ness.
> 
> It's weird how in Brawl online (NUNS2 Player Match equivalent) I rarely see the most OP character, whereas in NUNS2 the more OP are much more common.
> 
> ...



Yea.. online in Brawl is alot more carefree than online is in Storm2. Also, be warned. I used to play competitively, so some of my tactics may seem unethical. (example edge hogging) But it has been a yr. since I played, so I probably won't be able to pull the timing off like I used to.



Scizor said:


> Because Brawl online is everything but competitive, most of the time. Especially random online matches as the party game aspect really surfaces there.
> 
> Brawl's competitive scene is offline play, only, officially. As even the smalles amount of lag (which there will be online) can influence matchups.
> 
> ...



I disagree. There are alot of competitive players that play online (check out All Is Brawl aka AiB) But its true that at the end of the day, they huge tournys are usually done in person. Cuz that game is laggy even in person, and Lord knows the online network is sh** and laggs for no reason. But hopefully we'll have a good connection.. I stay in the  South East of the US and I use a wired connection.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> What are you talking about? It's a big challenge to see who can taunt the most!
> 
> I just wish Player Matches were a bit more like that, with people that don't take it too seriously. I've had 2 taunt match equivalents in NUNS2 Player Matches, where we just messed around.
> 
> ...



=/ I hate when I join a match and all they do is taunt. If I wanted to taunt, I wouldn't have gone online to battle! lol. So I usually atk those who taunt. And since usually everyone is doing it, when I atk one person, they all come at me and triple team. And thats when things get fun and interesting. 

I think that in order for everyone to be happy, Storm2 should have more types of online matches to choose from. They should have ranked matches for single player,and  they should have a player match for those who don't care and just wanna mess around. And of course a player match for those who play to win. 



V said:


> I remember having a Wii and SSBB
> but then our father sold ssbb cuz my bro played training mode all the time and didnt let anyone else play
> After that we sold the wii to our friend



((((((


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember playing online only 1 time
i used Dedede
i also battled my friend alot with Yoshi
My friend used Ness
i seriously want a 3ds and that new smash bros game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Also, be warned. I used to play competitively



You'd beat me every time then, my timing, move choice and accuracy is all terrible. 

I do like taunting in Brawl though, it allows you to form alliances to gang up on Meta Knights, Ikes and the like.

I'd like taunts in Generations, I'd find the Kirby equivalent to take on those spammers.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> You'd beat me every time then, my timing, move choice and accuracy is all terrible.
> 
> I do like taunting in Brawl though, it allows you to form alliances to gang up on Meta Knights, Ikes and the like.
> 
> I'd like taunts in Generations, I'd find the Kirby equivalent to take on those spammers.



WHAT!!!!
i thought the taunts were just for fun


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Did anyone ever mained Ino or Sakura?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Yea.. online in Brawl is alot more carefree than online is in Storm2. Also, be warned. I used to play competitively, so some of my tactics may seem unethical. (example edge hogging) But it has been a yr. since I played, so I probably won't be able to pull the timing off like I used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you used to play competitively, too, we might be able to get some interesting matches in. (If the lag isn't terribad)

And my main point was the main/big(ger) tournies of brawl being offline.
I'm aware of All is brawl etc. but in the end, the lacking online mode (laggy) and the often quite huge distance between players quite often makes the game unplayable online.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Did anyone ever mained Ino or Sakura?



I did Sakura () but it was very brief


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

How was she?


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 4, 2011)

Her tilt is powerful , so who're up for some battles
@all: Hey there is a clan tournament going on, but I am not in any clan so I can't join, do any of you have our own clan I can join ?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

V said:


> WHAT!!!!
> i thought the taunts were just for fun



Not in Brawl. 

There are pretty much three (four sort of) categories people fall into, with overlap in places:
- Normal nice players
- Taunters
- Spammers/Meanies
(- People who aren't playing)

I'd say I fall into the first two categories.

Taunters make friends with each other and will unite if one of them gets bullied. Fighting only when necessary.

Normal players usually just leave the taunters alone and just fight one of their group or one of the meanies. However if everyone's taunting they can initiate a fight, which is fair enough.

The spammers/meanies will just attack everyone, sometimes picking specifically on taunters. They'll also usually go for the people who aren't actually playing so it's a challenge for everyone else to try to hit them back on stage.

Oh wait, this isn't the Brawl topic is it...

NUNS2 is great!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not in Brawl.
> 
> There are pretty much three (four sort of) categories people fall into, with overlap in places:
> - Normal nice players
> ...



In brawl, spammers and the people who aren't trying are one and the same.


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Did anyone ever mained Ino or Sakura?



Ino's my first main.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> In brawl, spammers and the people who aren't trying are one and the same.



Taunting and general messing about is a big part of Brawl whether you like it or not, obviously not in the "competitive" aspect involving "playing to win" (it's hard using these terms).

Anyway I don't really care too much about spamming in Brawl, it's easy to counter. Meanies (for lack of a better name I could come up with) are the ones I don't like.

On topic: I used to main Sakura, and use Ino quite a lot nowadays.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Taunting and general messing about is a big part of Brawl whether you like it or not, obviously not in the "competitive" aspect involving "playing to win" (it's hard using these terms).
> 
> Anyway I don't really care too much about spamming in Brawl, it's easy to counter. Meanies (for lack of a better name I could come up with) are the ones I don't like.
> 
> On topic: I used to main Sakura, and use Ino quite a lot nowadays.



So you mean you don't like players who actually know what they're doing.

You're right about spam being easy to counter in brawl though. That was also the point of my previous post. ^^


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So you mean you don't like players who actually know what they're doing.
> 
> You're right about spam being easy to counter in brawl though. That was also the point of my previous post. ^^



I'm fine with players who know what they're doing, I rarely actually come across normal players who attack taunters. I don't like the people who choose solely to hunt down taunters when there are other opponent(s).

Anyone want some Player Matches?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pages!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm fine with players who know what they're doing, I rarely actually come across normal players who attack taunters. I don't like the people who choose solely to hunt down taunters when there are other opponent(s).
> 
> Anyone want some Player Matches?
> 
> ...



Alright.

And no I don't feel like playing NUNS2 atm


----------



## SBrown (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> As you used to play competitively, too, we might be able to get some interesting matches in. (If the lag isn't terribad)
> 
> And my main point was the main/big(ger) tournies of brawl being offline.
> I'm aware of All is brawl etc. but in the end, the lacking online mode (laggy) and the often quite huge distance between players quite often makes the game unplayable online.



Yea. Hopefully we can get some good lag free matches. Lol. BTW I don't play with items,  but as a fellow X-Competitive Gamer,  I'm sure that went without saying. (3 stock; no items; neutral stages) 

But it's funny, cuz playing online has become its own skill in and of itself. There are alot of people who are really good at playing online cuz they have practiced and memorized the timing for atks with lagg included. It's actually quite impressive (although I suck at it personally) 




NeoKurama said:


> How was she?



She is fun to play with,  but i have yet to master the timing for chaining her ougi to a knock back. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not in Brawl.
> 
> There are pretty much three (four sort of) categories people fall into, with overlap in places:
> - Normal nice players
> ...



There are a few more categories than that IMO....  But i just really don't understand taunters...  Why go all the way online just to do Nothing but taunt for 15 matches in a row then get angry when someone actually wants to play instead of taunt. But it works out for me, because I actually enjoy when taunters all team together to triple team me. Then it's much more satisfying when/if I win. ^^


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Yea. Hopefully we can get some good lag free matches. Lol. BTW I don't play with items,  but as a fellow X-Competitive Gamer,  I'm sure that went without saying. (3 stock; no items; neutral stages)



Yeah, that goes without saying. =) 



SBrown said:


> But it's funny, cuz playing online has become its own skill in and of itself. There are alot of people who are really good at playing online cuz they have practiced and memorized the timing for atks with lagg included. It's actually quite impressive (although I suck at it personally)



I know, lol.
But that does prove my initial point about Brawl online not being 'all that' 
(Though we agreed on that)

So, SBrown, where do you live?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

SBrown said:


> There are a few more categories than that IMO....  But i just really don't understand taunters...  Why go all the way online just to do Nothing but taunt for 15 matches in a row then get angry when someone actually wants to play instead of taunt. But it works out for me, because I actually enjoy when taunters all team together to triple team me. Then it's much more satisfying when/if I win. ^^



That was just my rough guide, most people fit into those groups in a way. 

I'm sorry I'd probably be a terrible opponent for you. I'm a taunter (obviously not in 1v1, well maybe a bit ) but I will get bored of taunting quite quickly so I switch between fighting and taunting. The taunters I like to encounter tend to take it in turns to fight the person who wants to fight (honorable taunters maybe?).

Imagine how boring taunt matches would be offline though, it would be lonely. 

I live in England btw, but I find that it lags randomly regardless of location sometimes, even with good connections.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> That was just my rough guide, most people fit into those groups in a way.
> 
> I'm sorry I'd probably be a terrible opponent for you. I'm a taunter (obviously not in 1v1, well maybe a bit ) but I will get bored of taunting quite quickly so I switch between fighting and taunting. The taunters I like to encounter tend to take it in turns to fight the person who wants to fight (honorable taunters maybe?).
> 
> ...



Don't worry or ponder.
You're just a casual brawler.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Ino's my first main.




My most used are still
Ino
Neji
Tenten

its been ages since i used Tenten, actually


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Dat Ino.  
Super sexy.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Don't worry or ponder.
> You're just a casual brawler.



When you don't have any friends that play it, you can't take it too seriously.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> When you don't have any friends that play it, you can't take it too seriously.



My non e-friends were all casual brawlers, if brawlers at all.
Still I was a competitive brawler. 

But I understand what you mean, though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Melee>Taijutsu.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Melee>*Brawl*.



Don't mind me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Don't mind me.



You're excused.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You're excused.



Thank you kindly.

Also, what kind of support do you mostly use in NUNS2?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Guard & attack.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Guard & attack.



I meant which characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, Kabuto, & Taka Sasuke.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, Kabuto, & Taka Sasuke.



I see. Thanks for the info.

I'm just gathering knowledge on how to get better, here.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

I use Kabuto to knock em in the air, & a quick ougi.
Taka Sasuke, so when they jump, his Chidori still hits them unlike Rasengan.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally I find guard types not too useful. A balance type is usually nicer for saving you from ougi spam, they're useful for other effects (Gaara, Ino etc.) and they help with my guard breaking. Also, when I playing with a shuriken user (e.g. Neji) I like to have kunai level speed for preventing awakenings and the like.

One attack type I always have though for its many benefits, generally it's either just one attack type, or one attack and one balance.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Good stuff guys.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

If you win with guard type, you can't be accused of support spam.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, SBrown, where do you live?



Georgia,  USA. (Southeast) 



Scizor said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> Also, what kind of support do you mostly use in NUNS2?



I use a variety of different supports depending on who the main character is. But many would agree that Pain and Itachi are the best supports and are universal.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Georgia,  USA. (Southeast)



I see. I guess we'll lag when playing brawl. =/



SBrown said:


> I use a variety of different supports depending on who the main character is. But many would agree that Pain and Itachi are the best supports and are universal.



Yeah, I guess so. =)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the rep, Scizor!


----------



## SBrown (Aug 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see. I guess we'll lag when playing brawl. =/



?  Why is that?  Where do you live?


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2011)

V said:


> My most used are still
> Ino
> Neji
> Tenten
> ...



I like her poison kunai, flower bomb and her move set.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Thanks for the rep, Scizor!



No problem.



SBrown said:


> ?  Why is that?  Where do you live?



Holland, Europe.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If you win with guard type, you can't be accused of support spam.



You can be accused of practically every other type of spam though. 
Guard types are useful for stopping jutsus and tags, but I prefer a balance overall.

Thanks for the rep as well Scizor, my rep page has a bit too much "" at the moment, thanks to a certain someone. 

In terms of actual characters for support (my most common team nowadays is Ino-Shino-Ne - Neji main):
- Shino: Can be a bit easy to sub but forces the opponent to move around it, allowing for you to charge through or if they stay still and guard you can go for a grab. Another option is just to use the time to charge chakra. 
It also acts as a shield from projectiles and lingers for a long time. It has saved me many times and he is in virtually every team I use.
As a balance type he has reasonable homing but I usually use him as attack.

- Ino: Flower bombs are better than Sasukes fireballs in my opinion (Itachi's can be used in the air so that's debatable), due to the same effects with the added effect of residue explosive tags. 
She is usually my balance type when I use her due to her quick and poisoning flowers.

- Shikamaru: His jutsu is quick, so I generally use it to save myself. For example, when Kabuto's tilt is blocked.
Used to be my balance type when I mained Kabuto due to his only knockback being his tilt and combos. I don't struggle so much to get knockback with Neji though (Air Palm + Kaiten + Ino/Shino support).

- Chouji: Used in my "comedy team" (Chouji, Karin and Tobi - main either Chouji or Karin).
Ground version: Very long range, eats away at their guard and can provide enough time for a grab. However, can be easy to sub and long startup.
Air version: Extremely quick activation, less hits so harder to sub but barely any range. Therefore it works more like a Kaiten or Shinra Tensei.
I use him as both a balance and an attack type as there is no difference to the "comedy team" when he's support.

That's a lot of text, I'm not writing any more for now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

I admire this guy too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmG3vWnrlZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Aug 5, 2011)

My save data got corrupted 

*Spoiler*: __ 



URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/20110805143722.jpg/][/URL]

Uploaded with 



Oh well, time for a fresh start.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

V said:


> My save data got corrupted
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How did it get corrupted?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2011)

V said:


> My save data got corrupted
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's what you get for using a 360


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

V said:


> My save data got corrupted
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Damn.  
Fuck it, if you ask me.  


Daftvirgin said:


> That's what you get for using a 360


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only just realised I use Ino-Shika-Cho as supports quite a lot. If I'm playing seriously I always have at least one of them in my team.

Took me too long to realise that...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Just realised no Kushina set from Red.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

Just realised I spent almost an hour trying to beat the final boss of Outland.

It's hard in comparison to something like Naruto vs Pein...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Outland?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2011)

me too I got Infamous and Wipeout from the welcome back project


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I only just realised I use Ino-Shika-Cho as supports quite a lot. If I'm playing seriously I always have at least one of them in my team.
> 
> Took me too long to realise that...



That was to reason you L to me

This time I quoted the right quote ^_^


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody want to play against a spamming Deidara? No? Ok...


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 5, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> me too I got Infamous and Wipeout from the welcome back project


what i paid 20 bucks for that game


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Anybody want to play against a spamming Deidara? No? Ok...



Sure, why not.

Whats your PSN?
I gtg in 30 mins, though.

Edit: Sorry I can't. I gtg now, earlier than expected.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Whats your PSN?
> I gtg in 30 mins, though.



Sanger_Zonvolt.

Edit:
Ok let us play later.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sanger_Zonvolt.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok let us play later.



I'll add you later.

Again, sorry.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 5, 2011)

Yo yo I want to participate in the clan tournament, who wants to fight can join me so we can make our own clan ^_^


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Good games to Kage_Slaughter, his subbing skills too good for me.

I'm so out of practice with this. @_@


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Good games to Kage_Slaughter, his subbing skills too good for me.
> 
> I'm so out of practice with this. @_@



That guy is me  I forgot to tell ya


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah good games Kage_slaughterer. You owned me.

But, like I said, I've still got ways to go.

Read: I suck. (And this is not a twisted way of asking for compliments, lol. We both know I suck.)

And Sephiroth, we should play, soon. ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> That guy is me  I forgot to tell ya



Ah I see, well hello.

I like your set ups and Tsunade lock down on projectile users like Sasuke.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

That Kage.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That Kage.



Do I know ya ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

You forgot?


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You forgot?



Indeed, what is your psn


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoBardock.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> NeoBardock.



Oh, fight me sometimes


----------



## DanE (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys should play me ones I get my controller sunday


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 6, 2011)

DanE said:


> You guys should play me ones I get my controller sunday



I will look forward to it


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm stuck with the same strategy now since Aeion hasn't showed up. He has only taught me the "basic" stuff


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm stuck with the same strategy now since Aeion hasn't showed up. He has only taught me the "basic" stuff



God, why can't you just figure them in your own


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> God, why can't you just figure them in your own



Well I've been trying but I always end up using Aeion's teachings...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

I have finally come up with my own team of characters with my own strategy.

Not that I am magically good now, but I at least have established my own basis now. ^^

Not saying I'm the first who came up with this strategy, but I did come up with the strategy as a whole, myself.

Kirin Sasuke with Kabuto/Pein support.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I have finally come up with my own team of characters with my own strategy.
> 
> Not that I am magically good now, but I at least have established my own basis now. ^^
> 
> ...



I see lol Kabuto support to chain an ougi?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I see lol Kabuto support to chain an ougi?



Amongst other things, yes 
And Sasuke's Katon for good range (KnJ to Katon punish)
Also Sasuke's tilt as it's versatile
And Pein for defense and easily starting kickback

Plus Sasuke's grab has decent reach, too.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, Kabuto can punish dashes, and when combined with Sasuke, can be used to punish people who ukemi. I still prefer CTS Sasuke, though. You can spam your Ougi and your opponent can't do shit about it but throw tags.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Yeah, Kabuto can punish dashes, and when combined with Sasuke, can be used to punish people who ukemi. I still prefer CTS Sasuke, though. You can spam your Ougi and your opponent can't do shit about it but throw tags.



Yeah, you're right.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Straight. I barley play this anymore.


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

i dont have anything to play anymore.
*Spoiler*: __ 



i beat bulletstorm
and green lantern
and i dont wanna play this again


----------



## SBrown (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> NeoBardock.



Wait.. your NeoBardock?! I didn't know that was you on my friends list



DanE said:


> You guys should play me ones I get my controller sunday



0.o You've been without a controler for this long! I dunno how you survived. lol I must say, your situation was truly tragic.



Scizor said:


> I have finally come up with my own team of characters with my own strategy.
> 
> Not that I am magically good now, but I at least have established my own basis now. ^^
> 
> ...



I cant wait to play ya online and see how this new strategy will work out for ya.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 6, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Wait.. your NeoBardock?! I didn't know that was you on my friends list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he has used his newly invented strategy against me in our previous battles, I would say none has worked for him, fight him and you will see the reason why


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

I lost interest in this game tbh 

There is no fun in playing online even on player match 

I just play Episodes from Liberty City for the time being 'till I get my next game (Probably God of War 3 or Portal 2). Wish there was an One Piece game on the PS3...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

SBrown said:


> W
> I cant wait to play ya online and see how this new strategy will work out for ya.



As far as I know you are Aeion level, so I bet it won't work that well on ya 



Hohohaha said:


> If he has used his newly invented strategy against me in our previous battles, I would say none has worked for him, fight him and you will see the reason why



I haven't used it against you.
I've been implementing it since today 

Also, I played this game against a friend of mine for a few hours just now and my strat is working quite well. Not sure how it'll fare against all you amazing players though, lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Y'all notice me, eh?
Daft, GTA, you say?


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

I want to buy FFXIII just because IT HAS LONG STORY MOED
I'm so sick of games with a short campaign and no lasting appeal (Bulletstorm)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely not me, its 2:54 AM in here
brb gonna sleep


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> Definitely not me, its 2:54 AM in here
> brb gonna sleep



K, man.
Goodnight.

Anyone?


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 6, 2011)

Wanna fight me "D


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Wanna fight me "D



I'm already playing now, man.

Sorry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm already playing now, man.
> 
> Sorry.



                       .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> .



Yeah, I do feel kinda bad, but I couldn't just blow off the guy that just started playing against me


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

Kakashi is pretty cool.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 7, 2011)

V said:


> I want to buy FFXIII just because IT HAS LONG STORY MODE
> I'm so sick of games with a short campaign and no lasting appeal (Bulletstorm)



It gets boring after 15 hours of gameplay tbh. There's little variety and the game is linear as fuck. I haven't even finished the game because I had enough of it.


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

What game has a long story mode and lasting appeal?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2011)

V said:


> What game has a long story mode and lasting appeal?



Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Symphonia II
Tales of Vesperia
Dragon Quest VIII
Pok?mon (red/blue to Heart gold/Soul silver)


----------



## G (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INdp0JmB7F0[/YOUTUBE]
have you seen these?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

V said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INdp0JmB7F0[/YOUTUBE]
> have you seen these?



That's quite easy to KnJ out of.. 

But they're awesome, nonetheless.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 8, 2011)

V said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INdp0JmB7F0[/YOUTUBE]
> have you seen these?



It is impossible to do that in online matches, unless you're playing against beginners or genins. However I can easily take one full health bar ( you have two right?) of my opponents if my Jiraiya combo is successful, no need support though


----------



## G (Aug 8, 2011)

Nevertheless, the player is skilled.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

V said:


> Nevertheless, the player is skilled.



Indeed.

Just imagine: If CC2 fixes the KnJ system, that may be what NUNSGeneration's metagame may look like


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 8, 2011)

Indeed, he must have put lots of effort into this video


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 8, 2011)

Dead thread.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Dead thread.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

Aeion hasn't been on in, like, forever


----------



## Sera (Aug 9, 2011)

I keep getting spam emails from Aeion. :/


----------



## Creator (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a question regarding the Friendship events in the story mode.

1) I have 5 stars with everyone bar Sakura and Temari.

2) Ino's disappeared after i gave her the flower, so i cant get any more for the two i have left. Is there another option to the flowers?

3) Sakura's disappeared aswell, and not in her usual place, in Konoha. 

Is there a way to remedy this completely messed up situation?


----------



## Fi (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I sold this game before I got a chance to really play it before as I was only watching dub at the time and didn't want to spoil the show.

Well, I watch the sub now so i'll be regetting this on Saturday my birthday, can't wait.


----------



## SBrown (Aug 11, 2011)

Creator said:


> I have a question regarding the Friendship events in the story mode.
> 
> 1) I have 5 stars with everyone bar Sakura and Temari.
> 
> ...



I think that happened to me too. I started completing all the other side stuff in the game and eventually Ino comes back.



Juri Licious said:


> Well, I sold this game before I got a chance to really play it before as I was only watching dub at the time and didn't want to spoil the show.
> 
> Well, I watch the sub now so i'll be regetting this on Saturday my birthday, can't wait.



Well you got lots more to go! The manga is light yrs ahead of even the japanese version of the anime.

But i hope you like the game. Its very theatric; its like your're actually reliving the Naruto fights. But sadly, the online game play has become something much different than how the game was originally intended to be played.


----------



## Creator (Aug 11, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I think that happened to me too. I started completing all the other side stuff in the game and eventually Ino comes back.



So i dont need Sakura's friendship to be full for Ino's event with Sai?


----------



## SBrown (Aug 12, 2011)

Creator said:


> So i dont need Sakura's friendship to be full for Ino's event with Sai?



No.. I don't think so. I don't remember that being a prerequisite for any event. But then again, I haven't played that part of the game since it first came out.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying NUNS1: collector's edition..

Do you guys think it's worth it, at this point?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd say no. Waste of money.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'd say no. Waste of money.



Why's that a waste of money, though?

I don't see myself playing NUNS2 'till NUNSG's release and there doesn't seem to be any other game I haven't played that's worth buying, imo.

I see where you're coming from, though, but would it really be a waste of money for me?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 15, 2011)

I just picked up a new copy of NUNS2 so if anyone's down for playing with meh then just add me over XBL at: RISE OF TYRANNY

I'm not THAT great since I haven't played it in a while but I'll get up to par with you other hardcore players.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Aeion hasn't been on in, like, forever



*I HAVE RETURNED!!!* 



Kushinα said:


> I keep getting spam emails from Aeion. :/



My apologies, dear maiden!  It seems my email has been overrun with such abominable atrocities!  

Feel free to delete such nuisances from your presence 

PS: Good to see you


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 31, 2011)

I forgot about this thread......


----------



## DanE (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Aeion where you been?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I forgot about this thread......



Not I, great comrade. Not I  



DanE said:


> Hey Aeion where you been?



I have been on all walks of life 

My journey is now over and I can return to mundane affairs, such as this 

Embrace me, comrades!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 31, 2011)

Walking with Jiriya.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

Alas, this thread's liveliness has withered 

Where are all the vibrant people!


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

*Tenten's Kibaku Kunai (side Shuriken combo)*

Apart from being great zoning tools that follow airborne characters/ characters who substitute out and appear mid-air, I JUST found out that if the opponent is throwing shurikens at you at the same time that the Kibaku Kunai are released, they fly towards them and blow them up. 

Tenten's Blasting Spheres also block fireballs and water dragon/ shark jutsus.

She's just so amazing to play with, with all these defensive techniques to balance her lack of melee combos in the game!

I love Tenten! LOL


----------



## Danzo123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Any1 who wants to fight me pm me. I am an Itachi user but im not a susanoo noob. No puppet masters plz. Also, no ranked matches since i prefer single player no supports.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

Please don't revive the thread....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2011)

Zombie Thread?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 9, 2011)

Good ol days...


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah. Back when the game was alive & had a name.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 24, 2013)

Is anyone still playing this or still own the game and will be willing to help me? I have the game and had it for a long time but have never plat it on PS3. I have all of the trophies except one...yeah the title one. I need 50 online wins but only sit at a low 11. If you're willing to help me get the 50 online wins please let me know! I would be in your debt. I'll help you out in any game you want or if you don't have it we could take turns getting wins. PM me if you're down for it.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

